# New Marshall CODE digital amp series



## Moony

So many of you were very curious the last days, now take a look at the brand new Marshall CODE digital amp series: 








Designed to offer "authentic modelling" of classic and contemporary Marshall tones via Marshall-Softube (MST) modelling, as well as "professional quality" effects, CODE offers 14 preamps, four power amps and eight speaker cabinets.


CODE's MST preamps include JTM45 2245, 1962 Bluesbreaker, 1959SLP Plexi, JCM800 2203, JCM2555 Silver Jubilee, JCM2000 DSL100, JVM410H and more, while power amp voicings on offer are EL34, 5881, EL84 & 6L6 – there's a selection of speaker cabs, too: 1960, 1960V, 1960AX, 1936V, 1912, 1974X and more.








Bluetooth is included across the range, allowing players to stream audio, as well as remotely control the amp and share presets with others users via the Marshall Gateway app – USB offers DAW integration and audio playback, too.
The CODE series starts at £169 for the CODE25 1x10 combo, progressing to £349 for the CODE100 2x12" combo – full prices are below:


CODE25 1 x 10" combo £169
CODE50 1 x 12" combo £229
CODE100 2x12" combo £349
CODE100H head £289
CODE412 4x12" speaker cabinet £199
CODE footcontroller £39
*Full specifications*



100 user editable presets
14 preamp models
4 power amp models
8 speaker cabinet models
24 pro quality FX
Up to 5 FX simultaneously
Bluetooth & USB connectivity
Marshall Gateway compatible
Headphone output
Line input
Tuner
Programmable footcontroller (sold separately)


(taken from: http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...th-softube-for-code-digital-amp-series-633276)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If these have the same modeling algorithms as the JMD, then count me in.


----------



## big dooley

damnit... 
and i bought a yamaha thr10... A MONTH AGO...


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Looks interesting; the specs seem pretty good. I obviously don't know how smoothly this will all work together, whether Marshall will offer firmware updates, or establish some kind of official community to support this product, but it's all very interesting.

For me, what matters most would be the sound as well as the effort it took work out any bugs before it reaches consumers homes. Not saying that it is full of bugs, but I'd like to see some highly qualified, competent people put it through the a good work-out and then report back in a review. But if the sound is great and it works smoothly, then this could be a good thing to own (I immediately see it's potential in the studio. In regards to the "sound", I don't care if it sounds like the amps for which they are modeled after; I just care that the sounds are great and allow the user plenty of control to customize their tones.

The head box I'm not too crazy about, but maybe it can be pulled out and placed in a rack space. Still, I'd probably rather own _this_ than the Astoria.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aesthetically, it looks like Marshall took some inspiration from Line 6.


----------



## Moony

Latest, when Pete Thorn makes a demo video, they will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Moony

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aesthetically, it looks like Marshall took some inspiration from Line 6.



Not really, the user panel looks totally different. The headshell might be similar, but that's all.


----------



## BowerR64

The covering looks like carpet?


----------



## wakjob

Softube! 

And power tube modeling! take that Blackstar

About $599 US for the head?


----------



## Australian

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Looks interesting; the specs seem pretty good. I obviously don't know how smoothly this will all work together, whether Marshall will offer firmware updates, or establish some kind of official community to support this product, but it's all very interesting.
> 
> For me, what matters most would be the sound as well as the effort it took work out any bugs before it reaches consumers homes. Not saying that it is full of bugs, but I'd like to see some highly qualified, competent people put it through the a good work-out and then report back in a review. But if the sound is great and it works smoothly, then this could be a good thing to own (I immediately see it's potential in the studio.
> 
> The head box I'm not too crazy about, but maybe it can be pulled out and placed in a rack space. Still, I'd probably rather own _this_ than the Astoria.



Yeah thats what Im hoping, that theres a rack version.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aesthetically, it looks like Marshall took some inspiration from Line 6.


I kinda agree with this. The Marshall CODE head box looks kinda cheap, but that's just from what I see on the pics. 

I'm not one of those guys that say, "I don't care how it looks." Appearances matter, and if we all stopped and thought about it, we'd catch ourselves making comments about how something looks that we find in everyday life (e.g. cars, guitar, women, clothing, etc. The differences is that in the case of this new Marshall CODE amp, change might be easy (and it might look cool in a different box or in a rack space.


----------



## Bloodrock

50W version and I'm in! This is almost exactly what I was hoping for from a JMD2!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloodrock said:


> 50W version and I'm in! This is almost exactly what I was hoping for from a JMD2!!!!



It's most likely going to be solid state, so being 50w or 100w won't make a difference.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I'm curious to demo. I have a feeling that to me and many others, the manner of operation will be very familiar because it incorporates technology with which many people are already familiar.

I can't tell you how many times I've read here and elsewhere regarding people's struggle with MIDI technology, yet it's technology that's been around for more than 20 years (the struggles are various and not frequent, but the struggles still continue after all this time. I think the new CODE amps will probably one of the easiest pieces of gear to use. Like I said before, whether Marshall and it's partner have worked out all the bugs remains to be seen, but if all the features work smoothly and it offers great sounds, it could be an immediate hit in the studio.


----------



## BowerR64

I notice sort of a trend with marshall seems to be higher end stuff has piping or white trim, lower end stuff they leave it off.

You can usually tell quickly from the outline of the piping where the stuff sits in their line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's been a trend for awhile. Started with the Valvestate series.


----------



## PU239

First this is NOT a JMD2 it is very different, its all digital.

Now, before folks damm it give it a chance, it sounds really good. A lot of folks gave their input on this project and are very very happy with it. The price is icing on the cake.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also assuming the power section is class D or is it standard solid state?


----------



## big dooley

since it can emulate different cabinets i wonder what kind of speakers they'll be using? 
i suppose full rangers


----------



## Rocktane

Not the best looking headshell but piping usually isn't too difficult to add. (who knows, this shell could be molded). At least it doesn't have snake fangs and lightning bolts!

My mind is open on this series, hope it sounds good. They certainly included the right amps in the preamp section, count me in as interested.


----------



## solarburn

Look forward to hearing it.

Is there any US prices yet?


----------



## big dooley

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also assuming the power section is class D or is it standard solid state?



very likely class D, standard solid state is about to become obsolete


----------



## SonVolt

Will this be aimed at the low-end market? Prices seem low. I was hoping for a high-end AxFX level preamp.


----------



## Moony

The big question is: 

Does it sound better than Blackstars ID series?


----------



## shooto

looks cool and price is right...can't wait to hear it and I'm believer with JMD...BUT, if they only threw in KT66s too!!!!....awwwwwwwwwww fudge-


----------



## mickeydg5

£289 is $410.

What kind of 4x12 will you get for $282?

Hopefully the modeling is great.


----------



## whatsacleantone

mickeydg5 said:


> £289 is $410.
> 
> What kind of 4x12 will you get for $282?
> 
> Hopefully the modeling is great.




i was thinking the same thing. the first cab i ever bought was a CRATE for $199 new! i was really glad to be rid of that thing once i scraped some more $$$ together.


----------



## PU239

Not UK.

Now, consider this if the digital thing has you a bit freaked. You can always put this preamp into a fx return of your favorite tube amp.*


----------



## PU239

shooto said:


> looks cool and price is right...can't wait to hear it and I'm believer with JMD...BUT, if they only threw in KT66s too!!!!....awwwwwwwwwww fudge-



The 5881s are your KT66s.


----------



## Moony

mickeydg5 said:


> £289 is $410.
> 
> What kind of 4x12 will you get for $282?
> 
> Hopefully the modeling is great.



As you see, there are also several cabs to choose, which were modeled. 
So I guess, the cabs will be more like "neutral" Hi-Fi cabs, equipped with special broadband speakers and made out of a stiff material like HDF, so the sound will not colored to much.


----------



## PU239

mickeydg5 said:


> £289 is $410.
> 
> What kind of 4x12 will you get for $282?
> 
> Hopefully the modeling is great.



It is.


----------



## PU239

mickeydg5 said:


> £289 is $410.
> 
> What kind of 4x12 will you get for $282?
> 
> Hopefully the modeling is great.



It is. Should be plenty of demos rolling in tomorrow.


----------



## big dooley

PU239 said:


> It is. Should be plenty of demos rolling in tomorrow.



who's doing it? george, bowcott or alvarez himself???


----------



## PU239

wakjob said:


> Softube!
> 
> And power tube modeling! take that Blackstar
> 
> About $599 US for the head?



I am being told $549.


----------



## PU239

big dooley said:


> who's doing it? george or bowcott?



LOL, I will get Steve Smith to do it. Maybe have Santiago do his Yngwie impersonation.


----------



## Micky

I wonder what speakers come in the 2X12 combo?


----------



## big dooley

PU239 said:


> LOL, I will get Steve Smith to do it. Maybe have Santiago do his Yngwie impersonation.



i've had the honour of listening to some of santiago's playing... do it...


----------



## shane159

We need demos now, and a rack option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shane159 said:


> We need demos now, and a rack option.



NAMM hasn't even started yet.  This is all pre-release stuff.


----------



## shane159

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> NAMM hasn't even started yet.  This is all pre-release stuff.



I know, just anxious.


----------



## Australian

big dooley said:


> i've had the honour of listening to some of santiago's playing... do it...



How can we without any clips?
Can you post up a link so we can see him play please.


----------



## dreyn77

I can hear, shock & or. 

I bet lots of people weren't ready for this. 
(those guys going round searching for 40+ year old amps  ) 

THe MG carbon fiber series just got an upgrade. 

I hear the factories in india are gearing up to include OLD english amps as well. so it's not just the steam train or the motorcycle, but soon, the amps!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

As a huge believer in the JMD...I cant wait to try this on for size!


----------



## PU239

I am going to try to get a demo of the CODE feeding a Jube power amp.


----------



## EndGame00

For the love of Pete, DO NOT LET BOWCOTT DO PRODUCT DEMOS!!!!!


----------



## shane159

PU239 said:


> I am going to try to get a demo of the CODE feeding a Jube power amp.



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Does this mean the death of the MG?? The new Code is ugly as hell I only hope it sounds better than it looks. I love the fact it has the old school styling I only wish they took it a step further to make it look like the original old school amps. Looks are important if ya wanna sell, hopefully tone makes the difference here, at those prices a lot of them are gonna sell as long as they sound good. Its not even released yet (and I haven't tried one) and I'm wondering what the 2nd rendition is gonna look like LOL. But so far I feel like I wanna get one and one of the mini Jubes. I'm glad I held onto most of my gear money savings over the past year!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It has the JMD preamp, so it automatically sounds better than the MG series already.


----------



## whatsacleantone

EndGame00 said:


> For the love of Pete, DO NOT LET BOWCOTT DO PRODUCT DEMOS!!!!!



The dude from Grim Reaper?


----------



## The Ozzk

Love this. I will be getting one. Looks light too!


----------



## shooto

well, if the 1959 plexi is anything like the Softube 1959 plexi plugin...I'm totally in-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic_kGxzYbTA[/ame]


----------



## mickeydg5

So it is a modeling preamp in a head case with some sort of dedicated speaker cabinets.
Is that correct?

So if that is the case where are the Class D power amplifiers to compliment?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a full modeling amp. The head is 100 watts.


----------



## mickeydg5

Ah. I did not see power output in the listed specifications.

So it goes by model, 25 watts, 50 watts and 100 watts.


----------



## PU239

shooto said:


> well, if the 1959 plexi is anything like the Softube 1959 plexi plugin...I'm totally in-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic_kGxzYbTA



Same tech going in....Chris George hand selected amps from the museum to model these. Again, it is really good You have many options to amplify....stock, PA, Class D, slave it to class A.


----------



## Antmax

Very exciting. And I might actually be able to afford something second half of the year.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hmmm that does look interesting. Might just replace the 40C woth a 50W combo if it sounds like it should and is fairly easy to operate and control via pedal. Pricing looks good too. $549 US equals about half a million Canadian.


----------



## Ghostman

toys....


----------



## SonVolt

..the name's kinda ghey too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Go play with your Trucci sig amp.


----------



## Dmann

I'll have to wait to hear it. The specs are pretty vague, I need more details!

However, I am definitely interested, but skeptical looking a the price point. I just wish they'd not bother with effects and just focus completely on 100% authentically modeling Marshall amplifiers.

Can't wait to hear the Demo's tomorrow!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm glad they stuck with the effects. If you're gonna do a modeling amp, might as well go with the whole-hog all-in-one solution. 

If this can do a convincing 1959, 2203, 2555, and JVM, I'm sold.

Wish they included MIDI, but since the amp's so cheap, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Dmann

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad they stuck with the effects. If you're gonna do a modeling amp, might as well go with the whole-hog all-in-one solution.
> 
> If this can do a convincing 1959, 2203, 2555, and JVM, I'm sold.



Oh don't get me wrong, I would buy it too.... BUT... 289 pounds = about $600 CDN for the head...

At this price point I am having a hard time seeing how it will even compare to the likings of the Axe FX II, the Kemper, or even the Line 6 Helix.

I also don't get the 100 watt rating if it's a class D power amp.

need more info... and demos... tomorrow will be exciting!


----------



## Ghostman

If it does a convincing 1959, 2203, 2555, and JVM, and it's 20% the cost of the said amps, why buy the other amps? 

If Marshall and Softube do such an awesome job at recreation, then they just shot themselves in the foot for the original or real big amps. Seems counterproductive. 

Anyways I'm out...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm sure they'll have no problem. Guitarists aren't as open-minded as you think. 

Marshall knows no one is going to replace their 20-amp rig with a budget-based modeling amp. It's the same reason they still make their handwire series, even though they know there's no difference between PCB vs handwired; because people will still buy it.

Even if this is a good sounding amp, people are still gonna go for tubes. I've seen nothing but rave reviews for the JMD:1 series, yet it sold poorly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Given the price, and the fact that it has "power amp modeling", it's definitely all solid state. 100w of solid state power is not going to be very loud for a head, so it won't be rivaling the JMD in that respect. Guess we'll have to wait and see how it sounds, but I'm skeptical at this point.


----------



## StoneD

hmm, this could replace the fender mustang for my modeling needs.


----------



## dave999z

How is this different than plugging your guitar into your iPad via an iRig or whatever and plugging the output into a P.A.?

I should not judge this because I'm not at all interested in or in the market for a modeling amp. But I've plugged my guitar into my Mac via a great Metric Halo interface and played through NI Guitar Rig, and Amplitube, and, it's completely not the same as plugging into a responsive, real tube amp. If this thing is as much or more than a DSL40C, then I can't understand the appeal.


----------



## Australian

.


----------



## Australian

dave999z said:


> How is this different than plugging your guitar into your iPad via an iRig or whatever and plugging the output into a P.A.?
> 
> I should not judge this because I'm not at all interested in or in the market for a modeling amp. But I've plugged my guitar into my Mac via a great Metric Halo interface and played through NI Guitar Rig, and Amplitube, and, it's completely not the same as plugging into a responsive, real tube amp. If this thing is as much or more than a DSL40C, then I can't understand the appeal.



Kemper is light years ahead of SoftTube. SoftTube have built some good plugins for UAD, but I dont like any of their guitar modelling. Brainworx do a better job in that department imho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've tried Guitar Rig 5 and Amplitube. Very very underwhelming, especially compared to free plugins I've tried, or even my POD HD. Call me crazy, I don't know.


----------



## Australian

big dooley said:


> i've had the honour of listening to some of santiago's playing... do it...





This is all I could find on YouTube. The people do seem to love him. It the first time I've seen anyone play MelBay tunes behind their head.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBQ0-5tBuhA[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

wakjob said:


> Softube!
> 
> And power tube modeling! take that Blackstar
> 
> About $599 US for the head?



289 British Pound equals
409.84 US Dollar

I'll have to see & try it for myself but if everything is ad advertised I'd be in for either the 2x12" combo or 100 head. 

need better (closeup) pics of the faceplate & backplate. oh,& the foot controller.


----------



## Jay Low

blues_n_cues said:


> 289 British Pound equals
> 409.84 US Dollar



Yeah sure, but there will be customs added since Marshall is from the EU.

I've noticed that most of the musical products from the EU (like ENGL & Marshall) seem to be 40-50% more expensive in the US than here inside the EU.

Anyway, 289GBP is the RRP, the street price will be most likely 239-249GBP, I predict that the street price cross the pond will be 499$.


----------



## iron broadsword

You guys are receiving this amp a lot better than I thought you would. Must be because they also released the mini jub.. = not losing faith? I said in the other thread that I think it's a good idea for them to have this product, but I am not interested in buying. Glad to see they seem to have some good sense!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Jay Low said:


> Yeah sure, but there will be customs added since Marshall is from the EU.
> 
> I've noticed that most of the musical products from the EU (like ENGL & Marshall) seem to be 40-50% more expensive in the US than here inside the EU.
> 
> Anyway, 289GBP is the RRP, the street price will be most likely 239-249GBP, I predict that the street price cross the pond will be 499$.



I just converted what was on the link but even @ $500 that would be a great deal,considering my 25 y.o. JMP-1 is still worth around $600+ used.LOL


----------



## Jay Low

iron broadsword said:


> Must be because they also released the mini jub.. = not losing faith?



I think that's spot on, IB! Another reason might be the surprisingly attractive pricing. I cannot see myself playing shows with a Code, but the 10inch 25watt combo could be a great addition to my mancave...


----------



## big dooley

Australian said:


> How can we without any clips?
> Can you post up a link so we can see him play please.



there was some facebook link 3 years ago, but it's not there anymore


----------



## Engelheimer

Was only a matter of time Marshall took this modeling route. The Class D output amp has a soft clip function, that does emulate the tube final. Mosfets do have the characteristics of a tube. As long as there is the signature DC follower tube in it (Valvestate), think it should be fine.

Someone needs to do a blind taste test...


----------



## C-4

Bloodrock said:


> 50W version and I'm in! This is almost exactly what I was hoping for from a JMD2!!!!



I've never been let down by Marshall in the particular amps I owned, which include a lot of p-t-p early ones and later amps as well. I'd like to bet this Code amp sounds better then some expect it too. As for the price, I never judge anything by the price. I'm sure Marshall understands that crap doesn't sell, so why would they invest in something and do it half-assed to begin with? It doesn't make sense for them to do things that way.

I only use some of the presets after tweaking them a touch in my JMD-1 50w head, but Soft Tube does a great job. I am hoping that the possible power tube saturation simulation in the Code sounds realistic. I am excited about this amp. All I want from the Code are 3-5 presets that I can tweak. If they sound good live, and take pedals, that's all I need to know. I've been using a 1912 cab since 1989, and I have a 2x12 also, so the cabs are not going to be a problem.

As for the head case, I've had my stock JMD for almost 4 years and work live with it all the time. All I did was to order a padded cover for it, and it looks almost new.

If you respect gear and take care of it, you should have no problems.

I also have a Kemper, but that won't stop me from trying the Code. If I like it, I will either get the head, or the 50 w combo. 

If it turns out not to sound as organic and valve-like as my JMD-1, I've lost nothing.


----------



## Micky

So are these completely solid state?
Not even a preamp tube?


----------



## Georgiatec

Will you be able to plug it into the FX return of a regular valve amp and just use the models? If used with the JMD this will basically give you all the models that folks wanted in the 1st place....in addition to what's in the JMD if used with an a/b switch.


----------



## blues_n_cues

questions-

1) how is the foot controller powered/switching (1/4")? 
2) no MIDI?
3) where's the tuner? 
4) will the USB charge my phone or camera @ gigs?


----------



## dreyn77

so the link has expired dooley?
that's a shame! the web page lbGuns has expired too. but that page nicely asks if you want to renew the page. 
what's up with that?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Well, like I was just saying in another thread, my original intent this year was to get a Kemper, but I'm going to give this new Marshall a chance before I make any final decisions. My biggest concern right now is the pricing, as it suggests to me that the amp is basically a budget / student / beginners amp. I mean, the Line 6 Helix is 3x the price, you know? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

IMO, if Marshall wanted to give this it's best shot for success, they would have made it modular with a separated Preamp/Power Amp, even if they wanted to market both in a headbox. Making the units modular, you would have the option of purchasing Preamp/Power Amp in a headbox, Preamp only (standard rack dimensions with removable rack ears), Preamp and Power Amp in rack versions... Using this approach, buyers would have many options to choose from, and not be locked into the all-in-one headbox unit. Maybe they've done this, hard to tell with the limited info so far, but it appears to be an all-in-one unit.


----------



## The Ozzk

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, like I was just saying in another thread, my original intent this year was to get a Kemper, but I'm going to give this new Marshall a chance before I make any final decisions. My biggest concern right now is the pricing, as it suggests to me that the amp is basically a budget / student / beginners amp. I mean, the Line 6 Helix is 3x the price, you know? Keeping my fingers crossed.


What if Marshall actually decided to "change the way you play"?

If this thing is actually great, and affordable... done. Game over.

I think it looks great aesthetically too. Much nicer than the MG. I can see this being my recording/demo/headphone amp. Sh¡t, if it's good this would be a great fly-in rig.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The Ozzk said:


> What if Marshall actually decided to "change the way you play"?
> 
> If this thing is actually great, and affordable... done. Game over.
> 
> I think it looks great aesthetically too. Much nicer than the MG. I can see this being my recording/demo/headphone amp. Sh¡t, if it's good this would be a great fly-in rig.



Yeah, and there's another thing I was just thinking about that I didn't really consider when I wrote that earlier, which is that whereas the other modeling options out there (kemper / axe-fx / helix) offer a plethora of options, the Code series is focused specifically on Marshall amps. I'm sure that plays into the pricing, and could be a huge advantage to someone who would only want the Marshall models to begin with. 

I'm having a lot of pros vs cons going through my head right now, but I'm really enjoying it, as this is the first time in a while that Marshall really has me thinking. I'm pretty stoked to start hearing some clips, and of course, to get my hands on one.


----------



## Matt_Krush

This is perfect!
Now I can go ahead and order the 2555x jubilee....I didn't want to pull the trigger on it and then have marshall release something I'd rather have...


----------



## The Ozzk

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, and there's another thing I was just thinking about that I didn't really consider when I wrote that earlier, which is that whereas the other modeling options out there (kemper / axe-fx / helix) offer a plethora of options, the Code series is focused specifically on Marshall amps. I'm sure that plays into the pricing, and could be a huge advantage to someone who would only want the Marshall models to begin with.
> 
> *I'm having a lot of pros vs cons going through my head right now, but I'm really enjoying it, as this is the first time in a while that Marshall really has me thinking. I'm pretty stoked to start hearing some clips, and of course, to get my hands on one.*



This is the way I feel too. I like being intrigued.


----------



## V-Type

Im convinced Softube and Marshall were onto something with the JMD.
Seems they got the Marshall models really close vs some other modelers.
What I like is They concentrated on Marshall models rather than other mfgs which in itself should have allowed more investment engineering time/work on the authenticity.
Im a hard core tube guy primarily and nothing will actually replace my tube amps but a cheap grab and go amp that gets me close is Invaluable imo.
50-100 watts SS is generally poo-pooed upon but a few Bass amps and Quilter have huge sounding SS amps that are easily giggable/useable for many occasions.


----------



## EndGame00

As long as Marshall dont mess up with their launch like they did with Astoria (almost an afterthought since then)... They need to do a better job with product demonstration...


----------



## The Ozzk

V-Type said:


> Im convinced Softube and Marshall were onto something with the JMD.
> Seems they got the Marshall models really close vs some other modelers.
> What I like is They concentrated on Marshall models rather than other mfgs which in itself should have allowed more investment engineering time/work on the authenticity.
> Im a hard core tube guy primarily and nothing will actually replace my tube amps but a cheap grab and go amp that gets me close is Invaluable imo.
> 50-100 watts SS is generally poo-pooed upon but a few Bass amps and Quilter have huge sounding SS amps that are easily giggable/useable for many occasions.



This is my scenario, if this amp is actually good:

Picture this, you carry this little head in your car. You get invited to a small gig, boom you're there with your setup. Your sound.

Invited to a gig out of town? get a decent padded bag for it and you can fly-it in... as a carry on!


----------



## Silverburst

Curious how this will sound and what happens if you cram a pedal in front.

But otherwise at that pricepoint it probably will sell like hot cakes if it sounds any decent. Also sounds perfect for any guitar rookie or starter.


----------



## TubeStack

Could be a good headphones-at-home setup.


----------



## Human Steve

I do think they could have made this look a little more pleasing... I'm open to it though


----------



## FutureProf88

I'm really excited to hear one of these things. If they sound as good as they spec out on paper one of these will find its way into my stable. This is the product that Marshall needed to make and it's the one that I've been most hoping they would make. If it can punch with a Quilter it's a winner.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Just wondering? are the cabs FRFR? 
I ask because the amps have cab modeling?
Through a standard cab amp and cab sim does not sound real good, 
sounds very dark.


----------



## Human Steve

I usually claim to hate this type of amp, but for some reason, I'm already saving room in my wallet for the small combo... I'm VERY curious. Would be cool if they made these in white, like the ACTON speakers and stuff, like a vintage vibe.


----------



## SonVolt

crossroadsnyc said:


> My biggest concern right now is the pricing, as it suggests to me that the amp is basically a budget / student / beginners amp.




I think that is exactly what this is. If it were competing with the modeling giants it would be priced way higher. I think this will just replace the MG series.


----------



## The Ozzk

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCJP1bVDRLc[/ame]


----------



## Nik73

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, and there's another thing I was just thinking about that I didn't really consider when I wrote that earlier, which is that whereas the other modeling options out there (kemper / axe-fx / helix) offer a plethora of options, the Code series is focused specifically on Marshall amps.* I'm sure that plays into the pricing, and could be a huge advantage to someone who would only want the Marshall models to begin with.
> *
> I'm having a lot of pros vs cons going through my head right now, but I'm really enjoying it, as this is the first time in a while that Marshall really has me thinking. I'm pretty stoked to start hearing some clips, and of course, to get my hands on one.



This is pretty much me and that and the price has got my attention. I picked up a JMD ridiculously cheap and it took a bit to get to grips with, but ended up being impressed with it for the price I paid. Thing is, since I got a JVM JS I've never turned it on. For me, it's the best amp I've played and does all the tones I want. 
The only downside is that I can't use it late at night, so if this can sound like the JVM JS at sensible volumes then I'm all over it like a rash.
I use a Line 6 Amplifi late at night at the minute, which does the job well, but I only ever use the Marshall amps on that (and the SLO) so if Marshall model their own amps better (likely) then for the price, I'm in.


----------



## SonVolt

The Ozzk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCJP1bVDRLc




I know I'm being negative about this, but the only tone that sounded good in that demo was the chord slammed at the end.


----------



## Nik73

Clever marketing video though.


----------



## Micky

Nik73 said:


> This is pretty much me and that and the price has got my attention. I picked up a JMD ridiculously cheap and it took a bit to get to grips with, but ended up being impressed with it for the price I paid. Thing is, since I got a JVM JS I've never turned it on. For me, it's the best amp I've played and does all the tones I want.
> The only downside is that I can't use it late at night, so if this can sound like the JVM JS at sensible volumes then I'm all over it like a rash.
> I use a Line 6 Amplifi late at night at the minute, which does the job well, but I only ever use the Marshall amps on that (and the SLO) so if Marshall model their own amps better (likely) then for the price, I'm in.



Yeah, but how well does it do clean?


----------



## ricksteruk

Micky said:


> Yeah, but how well does it do clean?



Ah yes.. The elusive modelled "almost breaking up" tone

Listening to the video again I do like the cleanish and crunch tone up to 30 seconds when the scoopy stuff starts


----------



## iron broadsword

A proper marketing vid on the day of the unveiling.. good job Marshall. 

I was actually pretty surprised by the sounds, even though they picked a couple of weird ones. Imho it's up there with kemper. Hard to say until we see a real shootout but the demo vid gets a rockfist.


----------



## The Ozzk

ricksteruk said:


> Ah yes.. The elusive modelled "almost breaking up" tone
> 
> Listening to the video again I do like the cleanish and crunch tone up to 30 seconds when the scoopy stuff starts



The scooped part starts with the JCM800...  I won't make much of it. It's a video for FB and stuff.

I liked the first 30 secs + the wah part with the JMP and the last 30 secs.


----------



## Comedy

I like the idea, if it's any good than i'm sure gonna buy it. I was already searching for a marshall amp for in my band, so this may solve my problems.


----------



## FutureProf88

Dat Super Lead


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> I know I'm being negative about this, but the only tone that sounded good in that demo was the chord slammed at the end.



The part I liked the most was the 5 sec with the wah going into the JMP.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The Ozzk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCJP1bVDRLc



Disappointing. Seriously, that sounded really bad.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It was a good marketing video, don't care for some of the tones they set but hard to tell, drums mixed too loud. Some lead work would have been nice. Will wait for a proper demo!


----------



## FutureProf88

If you go to the Marshall website they have a demo where they have more tones. Some actually sound quite good.


----------



## Dmann

I was all excited.... then I read no FX loop on any of the versions and Midi control over USB only so you are forced to buy and use their foot controller only which is sold seperately. I think that they made a big mistake on these 2 points.


----------



## Nik73

FutureProf88 said:


> If you go to the Marshall website they have a demo where they have more tones. Some actually sound quite good.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8

I can't believe I'm more interested in these than the mini jubilees, but that video got me intrigued.


----------



## The Ozzk

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8[/ame]

It's all subjective. It sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## iron broadsword

Oi, I hate the effected tones in that demo, but yeah the rest does semi-confirm for me what I thought from the first one.. it does sound pretty great, and I gotta say more convincing than kemper IMHO. I'll have to play one when they hit the stores, but tbh this is the first time that anything digital has ever caught my ear and I am really picky.

In the first vid the sounds were not really ideal, but you could tell the model was reacting right.


----------



## Nik73

Just noticed the Gateway App is out already. Having a look now and some of the presets sound great................. in theory. Bit disappointed the preamps aren't all just the amp names and/or channels to make it easy. Should have realised though as there's only 14!


----------



## blues_n_cues

ok. when does it ship.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

iron broadsword said:


> Oi, I hate the effected tones in that demo, but yeah the rest does semi-confirm for me what I thought from the first one.. it does sound pretty great, and I gotta say more convincing than kemper IMHO. I'll have to play one when they hit the stores, but tbh this is the first time that anything digital has ever caught my ear and I am really picky.
> 
> In the first vid the sounds were not really ideal, but you could tell the model was reacting right.



I'm going to have to disagree w/you there, man. Here are just a handful out of many Kemper profiles, and I'm having a hard time believing the Code series of amps is capable of producing anything close to this. My take is that this is more geared toward being a nice / versatile beginners amp rather than trying to compete w/the Axe-Fx / Kemper. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNpFrD37eE0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cY3qDO6zRc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma_NXrJ4rQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFgfKF-rIqU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLalV06-Uwc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4wU2JCyTQ[/ame]


----------



## T.J.

Great concept !!!
Pretty soon everybody will sound like everybody else .


----------



## crossroadsnyc

T.J. said:


> Great concept !!!
> Pretty soon everybody will sound like everybody else .



I thought tone was in the fingers? 

Wait, wrong thread …


----------



## Jethro Rocker

How so? If we each had a 2555 and set our tones differently to how we like - AND an 800, AND a JVM times 14 in this case PLUS custom settings, and had our pick of any or all amps to bring or play through, I don't see how...?


----------



## V-Type

The Ozzk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8
> 
> It's all subjective. It's sound pretty cool to me.


Yeah that Demo alone will have me buying one at some point.
A perfect at home or take too a jam grab and go for the Marshall Freak like me that needs multiple tones and effects.


----------



## iron broadsword

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm going to have to disagree w/you there, man.



First two vids you posted convinced me you were right. That super lead emulation was pretty great.. maybe I'll be gigging something digital in 20 years after all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wanna hear this thing through the 4x12. Hopefully they do it at NAMM.


----------



## iron broadsword

Speaking of digital, wanna hear something funny? This thing was the source of my crunch for about a year when I first started playing back in the 90's: 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXG5crt8L5w[/ame]


----------



## SonVolt

iron broadsword said:


> I gotta say more convincing than kemper IMHO.




You think a modeler obviously aimed at the Line 6 market is going to compete with a high-end Kemper? Here's how you make a convincing Marshall modeler. 

https://youtu.be/Ic_kGxzYbTA?t=73


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, 2 things. I went looking at kemper a while back to see if they were decent, and the 3 or 4 vids I watched were nothing like the ones crossroads posted.. so I just stopped looking at that point because I wasn't interested in buying anyways. 

The 2 vids marshall put out did a better job of convincing me than the demos I mentioned, and I also reserved judgement until playing one because I don't trust marketed demos to be raw.


----------



## The Ozzk

I'll be picking up an El cheapo Code 

I'll let you know if it sounds like a 2203 b¡tches!


----------



## iron broadsword

SonVolt said:


> https://youtu.be/Ic_kGxzYbTA?t=73



The whole thing together sounds pretty convincing, sure, but it's in a mix. There are some sounds in that vid that sound all kindsa wrong. The rhythm tone at 2:50 and beyond sucks to my ears and you can really tell it's emulated. The lead tone at the end is good but leads are more forgiving than rhythm imho.


----------



## klaatutooyou

BowerR64 said:


> I notice sort of a trend with marshall seems to be higher end stuff has piping or white trim, lower end stuff they leave it off.
> 
> You can usually tell quickly from the outline of the piping where the stuff sits in their line.



Yep kinda like Gibson .


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Kinda wish the controls were on front. i dont lije sitting combos on the floor, either angled back or up.


----------



## blues_n_cues

no loop & the EXT cab out is 4 Ohm only. I'm out.


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> You think a modeler obviously aimed at the Line 6 market is going to compete with a high-end Kemper? Here's how you make a convincing Marshall modeler.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ic_kGxzYbTA?t=73



I don't think anyone can say that the Kemper sucks... that thing kills. I just heard from a prime source (heavy Marshall and Kemper user) that the Cube in person KILLS. He's at NAMM.

I'll see when I try it myself.


----------



## StoneD

I just wish they had a mini head version. These type things always sound 10x better thru a good set of cans or monitors. The internal speakers or cabs are useless imo. Modeler is FRFR or gtfo.


----------



## Dmann

crossroadsnyc said:


> I thought tone was in the fingers?
> 
> Wait, wrong thread …





blues_n_cues said:


> no loop & the EXT cab out is 4 Ohm only. I'm out.



yup no loop has me   

and no midi or cat5 for those of us with midi controllers.. it's like they don't want people using other gear with this at all it seems, and for me that's a big fail.

As for the tone, the demo vid on the marshall site is much better than that 1st one (which was badly mixed complete with phasing LOL), but still there seems to me to be no real difference in the tones other than more/less gain... hmm, hard to tell from videos....

One thing though, the price point is VERY ATTRACTIVE.


----------



## The Ozzk

I think we should be a bit more patient. We are passing judgment based on a 2 YouTube commercial ads IMO. 

Let's wait for proper demos.

Either way, as a replacement for the MG this is miles ahead.


----------



## A4100K

Price point is good and they don't sound half bad. Sounds like a perfect amp for my son's b-day present. (then I get to monkey with it too)


----------



## Dmann

The Ozzk said:


> Either way, as a replacement for the MG this is miles ahead.



if this is what it is then hell ya....


----------



## Nik73

I think the price is the big plus for these. Realistically I think they'll fall somewhere above the Amplifi, ID Core, THR10, etc but below the Kemper, Helix, Axe FX.
It really would change the way we play if they could match the higher end modellers for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Lack of loop kind of sucks, but, I do see most of the fx I use on board. Hmmm.. if it was designed as an MG killer, it would do that andnthen some big time!!


----------



## chiliphil1

I think it's good for a new low end amp. Kids these days like the modeling stuff so I am sure it will boost sales big time. As far as me, I think maybe one of the small ones as a grab and go amp could be good but I can't see ever using this thing for any other purpose. I see mid level line6 all over the place. The demos, granted I know they are not going to be super accurate just sound terrible to me. 

On top of it they release a mini jube? What? I thought those didn't sell? Last I read about them no one was buying jube's? 

Alright Marshall, whats the deal? Do you not listen to your customer base? No one asked for modeling or a mini jube, we wanted lunchbox sized 1959's and 800's.. Dangit.


----------



## The Ozzk

chiliphil1 said:


> I think it's good for a new low end amp. Kids these days like the modeling stuff so I am sure it will boost sales big time. As far as me, I think maybe one of the small ones as a grab and go amp could be good but I can't see ever using this thing for any other purpose. I see mid level line6 all over the place. The demos, granted I know they are not going to be super accurate just sound terrible to me.
> 
> On top of it they release a mini jube? What? I thought those didn't sell? Last I read about them no one was buying jube's?
> 
> Alright Marshall, whats the deal? Do you not listen to your customer base? No one asked for modeling or a mini jube, *we wanted lunchbox sized 1959's and 800's..* Dangit.



You should be able to get good 800 and plexi tones out of the Jubs. At least very close. IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree the lack of a loop sucks, as well as the MIDI and Cat5, but I can see why. That **** would make the amp more expensive. Marshall's aiming for this to be a budget-friendly amp, and most modelers I see don't have FX loops. If the on-board FX are good, then that gets a pass. Just hope the proprietary footswitch isn't ****.


----------



## Rocktane

I was all excited yesterday and now the hangover sets in. First off, these are a good MG replacement. But so far, I haven't heard anything that make me buy one except for maybe the 25. Only time will tell. The lack of FX loop eliminates the 100 for me. Actually, after seeing some more pricing on mini Jube head, I'm out on that one too. It's priced up with the Mark5-25, no contest.


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> Alright Marshall, whats the deal? Do you not listen to your customer base? No one asked for modeling or a mini jube



you just came out of your cave??? geez...


----------



## Jay Low

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o

Half an hour demo about the new Code by Marshall... Seems that they really are taking this product seriously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chiliphil1 said:


> Alright Marshall, whats the deal? Do you not listen to your customer base? No one asked for modeling or a mini jube, we wanted lunchbox sized 1959's and 800's.. Dangit.



What the **** are you talking about? TONS of us have been asking for a new modeling amp after the JMD series was release, more mini amps IN GENERAL.


----------



## The Ozzk

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

Seems Marshall has hit it's target audience being the younger harder edged music scene which is good. They'll sell bucketloads of these.

I still think something more serious for people who want better modelling should have been on offer. I guess I'll wait for the JMD-2....

Peace


----------



## Jay Low

Thanks Ozzk, but you're so slow...


----------



## The Ozzk

Söulcaster said:


> Seems Marshall has hit it's target audience being the younger harder edged music scene which is good. They'll sell bucketloads of these.
> 
> I still think something more serious for people who want better modelling should have been on offer. *I guess I'll wait for the JMD-2....*
> 
> Peace



I wonder if the Code is it. I doubt with all these new stuff they would come up with yet more stuff. I guess a JMD2 pre-amp in a rack format would make a lot of folks happy.


----------



## MKB

Been pondering the Code most of the day, after reading the quick start guide on the Marshall web site. Let's see: it has switchable cab emulation but no direct or speaker emulated out (implying a FRFR speaker), plus a headphone output, and a bluetooth interface that plays songs into the Code.

Folks, it's very possible that the Code is Marshall's take on the Line 6 Amplifi, but in mono. Looking at it in that light, the two are very similar. If that is the case, it may not have stage use as its primary design concept, more of a practice tool.

I had very high hopes for the Code, but the lack of a direct out, emulated out, and midi is disappointing. I bet a few of the first Codes released get modded quick though...


----------



## Micky

Looks like they did their homework.
This series is gonna eliminate a LOT of pedals...


----------



## The Ozzk

MKB said:


> Been pondering the Code most of the day, after reading the quick start guide on the Marshall web site. Let's see: it has switchable cab emulation but no direct or speaker emulated out (implying a FRFR speaker), plus a headphone output, and a bluetooth interface that plays songs into the Code.
> 
> Folks, it's very possible that the Code is Marshall's take on the Line 6 Amplifi, but in mono. Looking at it in that light, the two are very similar. If that is the case, it may not have stage use as its primary design concept, more of a practice tool.
> 
> I had very high hopes for the Code, but the lack of a direct out, emulated out, and midi is disappointing. I bet a few of the first Codes released get modded quick though...



Excellent post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also consider this...

If this does good, maybe they'll expand the series. Release a preamp version (either a floorboard, rackmount, or desktop module) and a tube-version with more features (IE, the JMD:2), etc etc.


----------



## johnfv

MKB said:


> ......but the lack of a direct out, emulated out, and midi is disappointing...


Wow. I've only glanced at this thread long enough to know I don't think it's all that attractive looking. No MIDI? Seriously? For me at least that is a FAIL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

johnfv said:


> Wow. I've only glanced at this thread long enough to know I don't think it's all that attractive looking. No MIDI? Seriously? For me at least that is a FAIL



As said before, MIDI wouldn't be cheap to implement and would probably add to the cost. Marshall seems to be keen on making this more affordable.


----------



## Frodebro

johnfv said:


> Wow. I've only glanced at this thread long enough to know I don't think it's all that attractive looking. No MIDI? Seriously? For me at least that is a FAIL



Same here, and with no loop you're locked into using the internal effects. 

If they offered a 1U rack version with just the amp & cab models and XLR/SPDIF outs I would buy one in a heartbeat, but that doesn't seem to be what they're targeting with this line. These will be solid competition for products like the Fender Mustangs and such in that price point, and I think they'll do well in that market.


----------



## ricksteruk

You guys are appreciating this is a budget amp range right?

If it had MIDI, Digital ins and outs, Word clock, FX loop, etc it would cost way more and move it away from the "kids first amp" or "school rehearsal room amp" territory.

I hope this sells well and then yeah maybe they will think about making a higher end modeller.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's what I've been trying to ****in say.  I'm seeing this as a budget-friendly amp like the Line 6 Spider or Vypyr (while hopefully sounding as good, if not better, than the Vypyr), not a pro-grade rig. 

What I'm hoping is this does good enough to where Marshall releases pro-grade CODE stuff.


----------



## Dmann

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As said before, MIDI wouldn't be cheap to implement and would probably add to the cost. Marshall seems to be keen on making this more affordable.



On Facebook marshall replied that it does have Midi, but over USB only.

Also they stated it is 100 % solid state and digital.

Seeing as how it has USB the only reason to leave out a midi in for pedal control is so you are forced to buy and use the one they sell at an extra cost as the included pedal will most likely be very basic and limited.


----------



## atarilovesyou

The old saying of 'If you have nothing good to say'...well, all I'll say is that this looks nice, for those who are interested in such things. I am not, so I guess I'll go check out those mini-Jube videos! 

Here's the bottom line with this type of product: they only serve to get the customer base to come BACK to the mainline of products. You will never, ever get the same tones from a $700 product that emulates amps that cost up to 3 times as much. You can have a lot of fun with it, but after that wears off, the target audience wants 'more', and that means they come looking for a Marshall amp...if the designers did it right, that is. 

I commend Marshall for getting into this area, but they should always remember who butters their bread: those of us who want quality tube amps with a nice big 'Marshall' logo plastered on front. 

If this is the 'main' product release of the year (along with Astoria), then I guess I'll keep drooling over the Friedman line


----------



## big dooley

you guys gotta be ****ting me... the code 25 will likely going for $199,- which is 2/3 of a THR10, but includes 10 times more options and still people bitch about it


----------



## Vinsanitizer

These aren't the droids I'm looking for.


----------



## big dooley




----------



## johnfv

I want amps I can gig with and MIDI is something I need. Just stating facts, not trying to be negative, it seems I am not the target audience for the CODE.


----------



## johnfv

Vinsanitizer said:


> These aren't the droids I'm looking for.



Well played sir


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

johnfv said:


> it seems I am not the target audience for the CODE.



Pretty simply. As I said, this is meant to be a budget friendly amp. Keeping costs as low as possible to compete.



> not trying to be negative


Althogh you called it a fail, but okay.


----------



## chiliphil1

The Ozzk said:


> You should be able to get good 800 and plexi tones out of the Jubs. At least very close. IMO



I suppose, but every video I have ever seen of the jube I just don't like it.



big dooley said:


> you just came out of your cave??? geez...



What?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What the **** are you talking about? TONS of us have been asking for a new modeling amp after the JMD series was release, more mini amps IN GENERAL.



WTF are YOU talking about? 1 in 20 people on this forum want modeling and then it's Kemper or Fractal, this amp is a line 6 with a different logo. You guys amaze me, I come on here using modeling and get jumped all over for it, convert to the tube faithful and now everyone wants modeling? 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also consider this...
> 
> If this does good, maybe they'll expand the series. Release a preamp version (either a floorboard, rackmount, or desktop module) and a tube-version with more features (IE, the JMD:2), etc etc.



You have a point here, I think the amp set up is a loss but as a rack unit, floorboard, etc there certainly could be some applications here. It just needs to be refined at this point, the demo videos don't look very promising.


----------



## slugzz-sop

is it really 289 Euro for the 100 watt head? and if so is that around $300? tried to find prices and came up with this site showing prices. http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...th-softube-for-code-digital-amp-series-633276


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

It sounds like the same old plasticky modelling amp, that beginners love so much. I am extra willing to buy one in the future ONLY if it can sounds like a tube Marshall. I am disappointed in this Code amp, not because it sounds like plastic, but because there is not even a little improvement compared to the previous modellers (JMD, AX fx, Kemper etc).


----------



## Frodebro

EJstrat&JVM said:


> It sounds like the same old plasticky modelling amp, that beginners love so much. I am extra willing to buy one in the future ONLY if it can sounds like a tube Marshall. I am disappointed in this Code amp, not because it sounds like plastic, but because there is not even a little improvement compared to the previous modellers (JMD, AX fx, Kemper etc).



I have both a JMD-100 and a Kemper, and based on my experience with both of them I would have to politely, but strongly, disagree with you. I made some direct profiles of my Mark V, and A/Bing them through identical cabs they're nuts-on accurate, and not "plasticky" at all. Same with the JMD-through a V30-loaded cab the amp sounds great (though I don't use it much since getting the Kemper).


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

Frodebro said:


> I have both a JMD-100 and a Kemper, and based on my experience with both of them I would have to politely, but strongly, disagree with you. I made some direct profiles of my Mark V, and A/Bing them through identical cabs they're nuts-on accurate, and not "plasticky" at all. Same with the JMD-through a V30-loaded cab the amp sounds great (though I don't use it much since getting the Kemper).



Of course you can disagree, and modeller amps can do well some sounds. But ask yourself this question: can a modeller amp sound like jimi Hendrix or Angus Young? No way, and we are still light years away from hearing that.


----------



## Frodebro

EJstrat&JVM said:


> Of course you can disagree, and modeller amps can do well some sounds. But ask yourself this question: can a modeller amp sound like jimi Hendrix or Angus Young? No way, and we are still light years away from hearing that.



You're light years away from it maybe, but the sounds are there already. It's up to the player to provide the technique to finish off the equation.


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

Frodebro said:


> You're light years away from it maybe, but the sounds are there already. It's up to the player to provide the technique to finish off the equation.



the proof is in the pudding my friend, show me at least *ONE* single clip where a modeller amp sounds decently like Hendrix or Angus Young, and I will believe you. I am asking something simple, just one clip, is it so hard to find?


----------



## big dooley

EJstrat&JVM said:


> the proof is in the pudding my friend, show me at least *ONE* single clip where a modeller amp sounds decently like Hendrix or Angus Young, and I will believe you. I am asking something simple, just one clip, is it so hard to find?



listen to AC/DC's black ice album...


----------



## Frodebro

EJstrat&JVM said:


> the proof is in the pudding my friend, show me at least *ONE* single clip where a modeller amp sounds decently like Hendrix or Angus Young, and I will believe you. I am asking something simple, just one clip, is it so hard to find?



I have compared my own amps to profiles I have made with them, which satisfied me. I really have no reason-nor desire-to put any effort into trying to convince somebody else (especially somebody that is holding so tightly to their belief system that they wouldn't accept anything that counters their already solidified opinions). However, I will say that my experience comes from sitting in the same room with this gear, not comparing compressed YouTube and MP3 clips through computer speakers.


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

Frodebro said:


> I have compared my own amps to profiles I have made with them, which satisfied me. I really have no reason-nor desire-to put any effort into trying to convince somebody else (especially somebody that is holding so tightly to their belief system that they wouldn't accept anything that counters their already solidified opinions). However, I will say that my experience comes from sitting in the same room with this gear, not comparing compressed YouTube and MP3 clips through computer speakers.



Ok, enjoy your amp, I am not here to try to convince you of anything.


----------



## Frodebro

EJstrat&JVM said:


> Ok, enjoy your amp, I am not here to try to convince you of anything.



It's all good.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

New amps? Not something to argue about. Please keep that stuff confined to PM. Thank you.


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

Frodebro said:


> It's all good.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

https://marshallamps.com/products/amplifiers/code/code-100h/


----------



## slugzz-sop

crossroadsnyc said:


> New amps? Not something to argue about. Please keep that stuff confined to PM. Thank you.



I asked a question and got no reply, I'm american fron North Carolina and have no clue to what any other countries money value is and I don't really care either lol. is the 100 watt head 289 euros or pounds? and would that make it in the 300-400 US dollar range? Never bought a brand new Marshall in-box and it would be cool if these are really that affordable with the features it has. And how soon till they are available?


----------



## PU239

Absolutely no reason to need a loop with the CODE. There is a wealth of effects that already are built in.

You ask if the models are close. If you think the JMD models sound close then you will love these. Softube modeled them the same way as the JMD. 

In person the amp sounds really good. So many options. 

Another thing, you cannot simple convert a listed price in pounds and convert to dollars, that is not how it works. 

The amp room at the Marshall was packed all day. Seen and talked to Chappers/Captain... they have a video. He loved it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

slugzz-sop said:


> I asked a question and got no reply, I'm american fron North Carolina and have no clue to what any other countries money value is and I don't really care either lol. is the 100 watt head 289 euros or pounds? and would that make it in the 300-400 US dollar range? Never bought a brand new Marshall in-box and it would be cool if these are really that affordable with the features it has. And how soon till they are available?



That wasn't directed at you, man … I had to clean up a few things to keep the thread on track. As for your questions, I'm just learning all of this along with everyone else, but if an amp is 289 euros, that'd be $313. They sound very affordable, and from what I'm seeing, that looks like a lot of amp for the money. I wouldn't expect a professional level amplifier, but for that category (a good at home practice amp), I think it's going to give the competition a real run for it's money. Definitely worth checking out I think.


----------



## slugzz-sop

thanks for the replay, but how does it work? I'm really curious about this amp. I just googled what the numbers translate to in US dollars, as I said I don't know about other countries money. I have too many kids and work with a well drilling company so I don't get into researching currencies. Just want to know the round about US price these things will be and when they will be available.


----------



## johnfv

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Althogh you called it a fail, but okay.


I did specifically say _for me _ it's a fail

Let's all get along here. I assumed this was a modeling amp for a gigging player like me... clearly I missed the memo (yup, I'm that old). 

Carry on Gents


----------



## slugzz-sop

crossroadsnyc said:


> That wasn't directed at you, man … I had to clean up a few things to keep the thread on track. As for your questions, I'm just learning all of this along with everyone else, but if an amp is 289 euros, that'd be $313. They sound very affordable, and from what I'm seeing, that looks like a lot of amp for the money. I wouldn't expect a professional level amplifier, but for that category (a good at home practice amp), I think it's going to give the competition a real run for it's money. Definitely worth checking out I think.



Thanks crossroadsnyc! I knew u wasn't directing that to me I just tagged your quote cause I saw u are a mod and figured u would see a quote of yours and reply.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

slugzz-sop said:


> thanks for the replay, but how does it work? I'm really curious about this amp. I just googled what the numbers translate to in US dollars, as I said I don't know about other countries money. I have too many kids and work with a well drilling company so I don't get into researching currencies. Just want to know the round about US price these things will be and when they will be available.



Sure, of course. Here's a video The Ozzk shared that gives a pretty straight forward run-through. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o[/ame]


----------



## dreyn77

put down the mod guns guys!
the whole point is to have the stuff built right in there. 
zero need for loops and stuff. 

it's just that guys have been lost for so long that they struggle to get the idea of the new gear, reguardless of what it is. 

If you don't get 'master volume' then you'll want the loop and not understand why it's missing. You'll also not understand how marshall is thinking when they say they've replicated the different amps kinda sound. 
when some of you guys get your hands on this product, you're making yourself to have a fall. you're gonna make yourself get REAL disappointed.

Marshall knows their business inside and out, so there's NO reason to question them. no reason to challenge their product. you, just learn to use it. 

lot's of guys don't need it, but still they're here takin shots at it.


----------



## Frodebro

PU239 said:


> Absolutely no reason to need a loop with the CORE. There is a wealth of effects that already are built in.



Your job is to sell 'em, our job is to provide valuable feedback based upon our own real-world requirements that would help you sell more of 'em.


----------



## slugzz-sop

lol I'm watching it a second time now, I'm really interested in it and for a price range so affordable I can't wait till its available.


----------



## dreyn77

It might endup being 2 grand where you're living. so don't be disappointed. 

I'm so tired of people saying the new amp is crap!


----------



## johnfv

PU239 said:


> Absolutely no reason to need a loop with the CORE...


Yeah, no one ever got picky about using a particular effect with their amp 

Again... clearly I am not the target audience. I will attempt to stand down. Mods, do what you must


----------



## mulletmule

From the clips it doesn't sound bad! I'm a tube purist but hey.... It's all about tone in the end. I have never played a JMD but they get a lot of love. My issue is the guys that endorsed it like Doug Aldrich went back to all tube amps. 

The question is does it sound good cranked. Low volume usually sounds good.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I want to know how they feel … does a Strat feel like a Strat? Is the amp touch sensitive? Will it clean up w/the volume knob on the guitar? Will I know if I'm playing humbuckers vs single coils? These kinds of questions.


----------



## Frodebro

johnfv said:


> Yeah, no one ever got picky about using a particular effect with their amp
> 
> Again... clearly I am not the target audience. I will attempt to stand down. Mods, do what you must



Or a master volume pedal...


----------



## Moony

PU239 said:


> Absolutely no reason to need a loop with the CORE. There is a wealth of effects that already are built in.



(ID) CORE is Blackstar. 
Was this a Freudian slip?


----------



## johnfv

Moony said:


> (ID) CORE is Blackstar.
> Was this a Freudian slip?


Hilarious... I didn't even notice


----------



## joshuatree725

$250 is not bad for digital Marshall combo 50w 1x12 amp that does JTM, JMP, 800, Jub..etc. It's a price of a boutique pedal but does more. 

I don't think this will replace my Marshall tube amps but perfect for recording, fun, practice amp. It's got USB, iPod input, headphone output so definitely for home use or small gig if you don't want to carry your pedal board.

US price at SW.
25w 1x10 = $199
50w 1x12 = $249


----------



## PU239

Moony said:


> (ID) CORE is Blackstar.
> Was this a Freudian slip?



Yep, been doing that all day.


----------



## Frodebro

PU239 said:


> Yep, been doing that all day.



Pry the "R" button off of your keyboard until the habit is broken. You'll sound like you're from Boston for a while, though.


----------



## slugzz-sop

joshuatree725 said:


> $250 is not bad for digital Marshall combo 50w 1x12 amp that does JTM, JMP, 800, Jub..etc. It's a price of a boutique pedal but does more.
> 
> I don't think this will replace my Marshall tube amps but perfect for recording, fun, practice amp.
> 
> US price at SW.
> 25w 1x10 = $199
> 50w 1x12 = $249



Coming home from work and seeing all of this has made my day! I was wanting to get a Blackstar id100 watt head, now this Marshall is revealed and affordable , I will have my first new in-box Marshall this year, and I just seen they did the Blackstar id in a 40 watt head for $179..... I can get that also this year and have plenty of stuff to play with to keep me happy. Seems like its gonna be a good year. I know there are die hard digital haters but I'm not one of them, I just enjoy playing.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

Vinsanitizer said:


> These aren't the droids I'm looking for.



Now that sh!t is funny right there!


----------



## T.J.

Could this possibly be the 1st disposable Marshall amp ?


----------



## Dmann

dreyn77 said:


> It might endup being 2 grand where you're living. so don't be disappointed.
> 
> I'm so tired of people saying the new amp is crap!



I've read every post and not a single person said it was crap in any way shape or form.

The few of us that are into modeling and actually would LOVE to use CODE also have world class pro gear and would love to intigrate this new Marshall but cannot because they are not allowing us by leaving out a few very low cost appointments (midi in and fx loop) We are dissapointed because we LIKE it, but not a single one of us said it was crap or even said it sounded bad.

If you think for a second that the effects in this marshall are even remotely as good, configuarable, or real time modifyable as Eventide, Axe FX II , Lexicon, TC Electronic, you are sadly mistaken.

That said.... I can see me buying one for home/studio recording dry or re-amping, or to replace my practice amp.


----------



## The Ozzk

Nothing like a new amp to wake up some trolls 

Love it.


----------



## The Ozzk

Dmann said:


> I've read every post and not a single person said it was crap in any way shape or form.
> 
> The few of us that are into modeling and actually would LOVE to use CODE also have world class pro gear and would love to intigrate this new Marshall but cannot because they are not allowing us by leaving out a few very low cost appointments (midi in and fx loop) We are dissapointed because we LIKE it, but not a single one of us said it was crap or even said it sounded bad.
> 
> If you think for a second that the effects in this marshall are even remotely as good, configuarable, or real time modifyable as Eventide, Axe FX II , Lexicon, TC Electronic, you are sadly mistaken.
> *
> That said.... I can see me buying one for home/studio recording dry or re-amping, or to replace my practice amp.*


----------



## thunderkyss

Would have been nice if they made it able to run off rechargeable batteries. Like a couple of laptop batteries. Then you could truly take it anywhere.


----------



## T.J.

No I'm serious .... out of warranty it could possibly cost more to have repaired than to buy another.


----------



## SonVolt

Target Audience


----------



## SonVolt

chiliphil1 said:


> You guys amaze me, I come on here using modeling and get jumped all over for it, convert to the tube faithful and now everyone wants modeling?


----------



## nikola

Really looking forward to hear this amp in the same room and not through some demos. 

Also, I think the point that a previous poster made about the amp retaining qualities like single coil feeling like a single coil etc. will be crucial for me.


----------



## Frodebro

T.J. said:


> No I'm serious .... out of warranty it could possibly cost more to have repaired than to buy another.



My Digitech GSP 21 Legend has been out of warranty for decades, and it still works just fine. It saw hundreds of bar gigs back in the day, too.


----------



## T.J.

My Marshall 1972 50w still works as well. I guess we'll see if the new Code series stands the test of time.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

- P&R
- Is tone in the hands or not?
- Marshall New releases


----------



## bulldozer1984

It had better sound good, cos it is fukking ugly.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


> Same here, and with no loop you're locked into using the internal effects.
> 
> If they offered a 1U rack version with just the amp & cab models and XLR/SPDIF outs I would buy one in a heartbeat, but that doesn't seem to be what they're targeting with this line. These will be solid competition for products like the Fender Mustangs and such in that price point, and I think they'll do well in that market.



no rack unit coming.

for Jazz Hands- what makes MIDI so expensive for an amp when every $150 audio interface & $59 dollar Walmart Casio keyboard has it? 

no rack verion
no MIDI
not stereo
EXT speaker jack (head) is 4ohm...

if the foot controller (PEDL-91010 INCLUDED, PEDL-91009 AVAILABLE SEPERATELY) although I guess the PEDL-91009 one will have more features but will be expensive.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PEDL90008

nope,keep working on it or come up w/ a "Pro" version/variation.
I do see a work around for (live use) the combos & ext pwr amp/dual ext. speakers but that involves keeping an audio interface in your rack/road gear & any external rack gear would have to go AFTER the amp.

gtr>CODE>A.I.>rack fx((stereo outs))>pwr amp>cabs


----------



## Nudge68

I just watched the Marshall features overview. If you were in the market for this type of thing (plethora of sounds in one box), you'd be hard pressed to beat it at the price point IMHO. 

Clever stuff, well done Marshall


----------



## Frodebro

blues_n_cues said:


> EXT speaker jack (head) is 4ohm...



Remember, these are solid state. That means that you can run any impedance that is four ohms or greater. That also means that if you plug it into a 16 ohm cab the output is going to be around 40 watts or so.


----------



## mulletmule

Frodebro said:


> Pry the "R" button off of your keyboard until the habit is broken. You'll sound like you're from Boston for a while, though.



Now that's funny!


----------



## big dooley

Frodebro said:


> Remember, these are solid state. That means that you can run any impedance that is four ohms or greater. That also means that if you plug it into a 16 ohm cab the output is going to be around 40 watts or so.



more like 25 watt, double the impedance is half the power as a rule of thumb


----------



## keennay

If the Marshall CODE series is more versatile than the Peavey Vypyr VIP 2 (which I own) then I'll get one. I need a smaller solid-state amp with a decent headphone out for apartment use, and the Peavey beat most of the others I've sampled including those from Yamaha & Line 6. The Blackstar ID Core series _almost_ got me there but didn't have as wide a variety of amp modelers as the Peavey Vypyrs, especially in the under $250 range.

It wouldn't surprise me at all if the Marshall product & marketing teams took a peak at the forum every once in a while for ideas. Maybe if we type "JMD2" enough times...


----------



## johan.b

T.J. said:


> No I'm serious .... out of warranty it could possibly cost more to have repaired than to buy another.



Thats the world we live in today and the reason i got out of pro audio repair business a number of years ago. ..get used to it....
..and technology moves so fast today it doesn't make sense to build something that lasts for decades. Something better will come along in a year or two, making this product redundant.
Good to see Marshall is on the train and not left at the station though..
j


----------



## MKB

After a bit more pondering, and maybe this is wishful thinking, but there was a comment earlier about the Code having midi over USB. That feature is getting quite common now with some keyboards, as well as current Line 6 footswitches. This implies that you could take a midi over USB keyboard or footswitch and use it with the Code to switch presets and the like.

And we have not seen a midi implementation chart for the Code yet, it's possible that many of its controls can be manipulated via midi over USB. So you might be able to program say a Line 6 FBV2 series footswitch and use it over midi to control all sorts of stuff on the Code, which would make it very versatile in live use.

And this is another stretch, but if the Code is designed as such and has the capabilities to handle Class Compliant USB devices, you might be able to plug a Class Compliant midi interface into the USB jack of the Code and get midi jacks that way. This is a trick you can do with the Zoom MS series effects, and multiple companies make USB midi 5 pin midi converters for just this reason.

If we are really lucky, and one was able to dream a bit, Marshall would have designed the Code to accept a class compliant audio interface as well. That would mean you could plug in a $30 or so USB class compliant audio interface into the Code, and have a high quality direct out. Yet another thing implied if the Code is able to send audio over USB to say a DAW.

All this above is conjecture and wishful thinking, but the USB over midi implies you can simply add 5 pin midi to the Code with a class compliant converter. This is common with many other products. It would be fun to have a Code and try all this out. 

If anyone is at NAMM and can talk to a Marshall product specialist, please ask them if the Code will accept Class Compliant midi and audio interfaces. That would tell the tale. If it does, the Code just got a LOT more attractive for professional use.


----------



## Mystic38

This, in spades..

I think some folk need to put into perspective an amp that is 40% cheaper than the MG series

They will sell a bunch, and even with 5 tube amps, and several pedals more expensive than these amps, i can easily see one CODE in my living room.



joshuatree725 said:


> $250 is not bad for digital Marshall combo 50w 1x12 amp that does JTM, JMP, 800, Jub..etc. It's a price of a boutique pedal but does more.
> 
> I don't think this will replace my Marshall tube amps but perfect for recording, fun, practice amp. It's got USB, iPod input, headphone output so definitely for home use or small gig if you don't want to carry your pedal board.
> 
> US price at SW.
> 25w 1x10 = $199
> 50w 1x12 = $249


----------



## Mystic38

I have not seen the CODE rear panel.. however, i suspect the CODE has a USB DEVICE port (the "square" one) .. and in order to access a class compliant USB midi or audio interface you would need a USB HOST port (that rectangular flat one), plus of course the system to support it.

there are workaorunds, like the iConnectMIDI that will do just that, but wanted to prevent an unnecessary tangent occurring regrading USB connectivity ...



MKB said:


> After a bit more pondering, and maybe this is wishful thinking, but there was a comment earlier about the Code having midi over USB. That feature is getting quite common now with some keyboards, as well as current Line 6 footswitches. This implies that you could take a midi over USB keyboard or footswitch and use it with the Code to switch presets and the like.
> 
> And we have not seen a midi implementation chart for the Code yet, it's possible that many of its controls can be manipulated via midi over USB. So you might be able to program say a Line 6 FBV2 series footswitch and use it over midi to control all sorts of stuff on the Code, which would make it very versatile in live use.
> 
> And this is another stretch, but if the Code is designed as such and has the capabilities to handle Class Compliant USB devices, you might be able to plug a Class Compliant midi interface into the USB jack of the Code and get midi jacks that way. This is a trick you can do with the Zoom MS series effects, and multiple companies make USB midi 5 pin midi converters for just this reason.
> 
> If we are really lucky, and one was able to dream a bit, Marshall would have designed the Code to accept a class compliant audio interface as well. That would mean you could plug in a $30 or so USB class compliant audio interface into the Code, and have a high quality direct out. Yet another thing implied if the Code is able to send audio over USB to say a DAW.
> 
> All this above is conjecture and wishful thinking, but the USB over midi implies you can simply add 5 pin midi to the Code with a class compliant converter. This is common with many other products. It would be fun to have a Code and try all this out.
> 
> If anyone is at NAMM and can talk to a Marshall product specialist, please ask them if the Code will accept Class Compliant midi and audio interfaces. That would tell the tale. If it does, the Code just got a LOT more attractive for professional use.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Mystic38 said:


> I have not seen the CODE rear panel.. however, i suspect the CODE has a USB DEVICE port (the "square" one) .. and in order to access a class compliant USB midi or audio interface you would need a USB HOST port (that rectangular flat one), plus of course the system to support it.
> 
> there are workaorunds, like the iConnectMIDI that will do just that, but wanted to prevent an unnecessary tangent occurring regrading USB connectivity ...



it has a USB port right there on the faceplate.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Sweetwater is the only one I see so far offering pre-buy. Its on the combos only. Talked to a guy there who said the heads and footswitches won't be available until at least September. Their pre-buy price is $250 for the 50w combo. Getting real tempted here.


----------



## paul-e-mann

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^That's what I've been trying to ****in say.  I'm seeing this as a budget-friendly amp like the Line 6 Spider or Vypyr (while hopefully sounding as good, if not better, than the Vypyr), not a pro-grade rig.
> 
> What I'm hoping is this does good enough to where Marshall releases pro-grade CODE stuff.



CODE Plus


----------



## The Ozzk

chuckharmonjr said:


> Sweetwater is the only one I see so far offering pre-buy. Its on the combos only. Talked to a guy there who said the heads and footswitches won't be available until at least September. Their pre-buy *price is $250 for the 50w combo. Getting real tempted here.*



Exactly... grab and go. Sh¡t, for $250 I'll leave it in my car and be ready to go in a sec!


----------



## SonVolt

The Ozzk said:


> Exactly... grab and go. Sh¡t, for $250 I'll leave it in my car and be ready to go in a sec!




Your bandmates will hate you though! 


j/k


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> Your bandmates will hate you though!
> 
> 
> j/k



Probably... 


No/jk


----------



## solarburn

Grab and go is good but I'm not confident the 50 watt ss power will suffice unmiced at rehearsals. It's a concern. Pushing it may cause tone degradation.

Recording not an issue of course.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I recall my old Peavey something SS was 65 watts and it was plenty for a rehearsal, unless you play very loud.


----------



## Australian

It cracks me up though. Marshall release exactly what people have been asking for- Silver Jubilees, and a "JVM2". But they're still not happy about it. Santiago must want to stand on a hill with a machine gun and Rambo the s"hhit out of this forum.


----------



## solarburn

Well it depends on the amp. I've had them vary rated at the same wattage and most fall off tone wise at a bit over half volume. I hope it projects well at 50. Course speaker efficientcy helps or hurts depending on what they're rated.


----------



## big dooley

Australian said:


> It cracks me up though. Marshall release exactly what people have been asking for- Silver Jubilees, and a "JVM2". But they're still not happy about it. Santiago must want to stand on a hill with a machine gun and Rambo the s"hhit out of this forum.



nah, santiago is way too smart to get angry about all this bitching... it seemed to me he was looking forward to go to namm...


----------



## solarburn

Australian said:


> It cracks me up though. Marshall release exactly what people have been asking for- Silver Jubilees, and a "JVM2". But they're still not happy about it. Santiago must want to stand on a hill with a machine gun and Rambo the s"hhit out of this forum.




It always goes like that. Over and over.

I heard some more vids. There are some I like. The Plexi preset was too thin over my speakers. Presets always have things off about them. That's why there's editing.

Any ways I'm still listening to it.


----------



## johnfv

Australian said:


> ...Marshall release exactly what people have been asking for...


If an amp has channels and/or other features I want to switch at a gig, I expect that to be MIDI controlled. In fact I want it to be a full featured MIDI implementation including control messages so I can turn on/off individual features and options as needed (not just presets). This is one big reason I prefer the Satriani JVM over the standard JVM. 

That's what _this_ person is asking for  Again, clearly this amp is not targeted at me. The Satriani JVM actually is pretty damn close to what I'm asking for I just wish it was lower output and lighter weight.


----------



## Coachz

For me I would want two channels so I could run different models in left and right with different settings. Is there a way I could buy two and control them with a single pedal to get this ? Also, September is a long time away to wait. bummer


----------



## Australian

johnfv said:


> If an amp has channels and/or other features I want to switch at a gig, I expect that to be MIDI controlled. In fact I want it to be a full featured MIDI implementation including control messages so I can turn on/off individual features and options as needed (not just presets). This is one big reason I prefer the Satriani JVM over the standard JVM.
> 
> That's what _this_ person is asking for  Again, clearly this amp is not targeted at me. The Satriani JVM actually is pretty damn close to what I'm asking for I just wish it was lower output and lighter weight.





No t's not targeted to a pro. But its probably just they're first step into the real future of new guitarists: the online preset swapping community. (the "give me it now, and for free" community)


----------



## iron broadsword

Oi, you know that is really true Aus.


----------



## Georgiatec

Dmann said:


> I've read every post and not a single person said it was crap in any way shape or form.
> 
> The few of us that are into modeling and actually would LOVE to use CODE also have world class pro gear and would love to intigrate this new Marshall but cannot because they are not allowing us by leaving out a few very low cost appointments (midi in and fx loop) We are dissapointed because we LIKE it, but not a single one of us said it was crap or even said it sounded bad.
> 
> If you think for a second that the effects in this marshall are even remotely as good, configuarable, or real time modifyable as Eventide, Axe FX II , Lexicon, TC Electronic, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> That said.... I can see me buying one for home/studio recording dry or re-amping, or to replace my practice amp.



Yep...spot on. Imagine being able to connect the CODE up to your JMD1 via the FX return and utilise all the CODE presets via the EL34 power amp of the JMD1. If nothing else Marshall should do a pedal version that does exactly this.
The product looks very good as a stand alone piece of gear. However it seems that, as usual, Marshall have missed some of the detail that could have made it a whole lot more appealing. If there is no pre-amp out, midi or loop that is just dumb.....even a two bob Casio keyboard has a line out and midi.....would the headphone socket work for this???


----------



## The Ozzk

Georgiatec said:


> Yep...spot on. *Imagine being able to connect the CODE up to your JMD1 via the FX return and utilise all the CODE presets via the EL34 power amp of the JMD1.* If nothing else Marshall should do a pedal version that does exactly this.
> The product looks very good as a stand alone piece of gear. However it seems that, as usual, Marshall have missed some of the detail that could have made it a whole lot more appealing. If there is no pre-amp out, midi or loop that is just dumb.....even a two bob Casio keyboard has a line out and midi.....would the headphone socket work for this???



According to insiders, you can.

From the headphone out to FX return.


----------



## Georgiatec

The Ozzk said:


> According to insiders, you can.
> 
> From the headphone out to FX return.



Looks like I'll be taking a JMD50 head to the store with me to try that out....if it works, then the CODE will be coming home with me


----------



## big dooley

The Ozzk said:


> According to insiders, you can.
> 
> From the headphone out to FX return.


ive said that to, but noooo it's not possible because of impedance noise issues blahdiblah, without ever seeing a schematic or even tried it for that matter...

i've done it with various other equipment and it works just fine, indeed


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

The Ozzk said:


> According to insiders, you can.
> 
> From the headphone out to FX return.



What kind of cable would you use for that? It actually sounds intriguing.


----------



## HAmmer

Moony said:


> As you see, there are also several cabs to choose, which were modeled.
> So I guess, the cabs will be more like "neutral" Hi-Fi cabs, equipped with special broadband speakers and made out of a stiff material like HDF, so the sound will not colored to much.



Flat response full Range, yes


----------



## Codeman

HAmmer said:


> Flat response full Range, yes



I wonder if this means a 70/80 like the DSL40C.


----------



## HAmmer

Codeman said:


> I wonder if this means a 70/80 like the DSL40C.



Something like this maybe
Frequency Range: 50Hz - 20kHz
Frequency Response: 58Hz - 18kHz


----------



## WaltK

Georgiatec said:


> Looks like I'll be taking a JMD50 head to the store with me to try that out....if it works, then the CODE will be coming home with me



If you do, please post your results. I'm thinking of doing this exact same thing with my JMD.


----------



## big dooley

lol i can already see topics about speaker upgrades...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Had a chance to go through the video, mostly. I really like it! I see the foot controller on their website. Wonder the ease of changing sounds, etc. Any pics of the footswitch? If it's this good in person and that reasonably priced, I may ditch the 40C for this little bugger!


----------



## Silverburst

At this price point, it is simple for me:

Marshall is planting seeds in young/amateur/starting players that they might loose to other brands. Sooner or later the target will decide which model in the Code he or she likes most and buy the real deal, the expensive Marshall he or she cannot aford yet.


----------



## Dmann

The Ozzk said:


> According to insiders, you can.
> 
> From the headphone out to FX return.





thanks! this gives me some Idea's


----------



## big dooley

found a little bit of info about the footswitch on a uk website:


> he Marshall Pedl-91009 was designed to accompany the new range of Marshal CODE amplifiers, the Pedl-91009 allows full control by assigning up to 30 presets or control panel functions.


----------



## PU239

big dooley said:


> nah, santiago is way too smart to get angry about all this bitching... it seemed to me he was looking forward to go to namm...



I spent a good while with Santiago yesterday. We went together to see Yngwie last night too. Talked about a lot of things. This morning was with him talking to celestion about speakers for a upcoming project. Will see him again in about an hour where I will have the Marshall booth to get a proper demo of the CODE. 

Lets just say the forum is not saved under his "favorites" For a forum of Marshall fans there is a lot of negative, he knows, they all know. FWIW buyers are excited about the CODE, its what they asked for. Look for the video later tonight.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

big dooley said:


> found a little bit of info about the footswitch on a uk website:



Cool!  Now to figure out how!! Sounds intriguing...


----------



## Australian

I don't know if anyones posted these up yet:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

WaltK said:


> If you do, please post your results. I'm thinking of doing this exact same thing with my JMD.



 Only available for pre-order over here at the moment. As soon as I can get my hands on a demo unit, I'll post up.


----------



## Rocktane

PU239 said:


> I spent a good while with Santiago yesterday. We went together to see Yngwie last night too. Talked about a lot of things. This morning was with him talking to celestion about speakers for a upcoming project. Will see him again in about an hour where I will have the Marshall booth to get a proper demo of the CODE.
> 
> Lets just say the forum is not saved under his "favorites" For a forum of Marshall fans there is a lot of negative, he knows, they all know. FWIW buyers are excited about the CODE, its what they asked for. Look for the video later tonight.



 Like!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Silverburst said:


> At this price point, it is simple for me:
> 
> Marshall is planting seeds in young/amateur/starting players that they might loose to other brands. Sooner or later the target will decide which model in the Code he or she likes most and buy the real deal, the expensive Marshall he or she cannot aford yet.



This is my feeling as well. Nevertheless, I'm going into it w/an open mind, as I'm hoping it's something I can have some fun with. The price is such that you can't not take a look.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

big dooley said:


> lol i can already see topics about speaker upgrades...



Interestingly enough, I was actually wondering about that. Can you disable the speaker / cab sims in there? The head would make the most sense for me, but I'm curious as to how the speaker / cab sims will get along w/a real cabinet.


----------



## PU239

big dooley said:


> ive said that to, but noooo it's not possible because of impedance noise issues blahdiblah, without ever seeing a schematic or even tried it for that matter...
> 
> i've done it with various other equipment and it works just fine, indeed



I can be done, verified the safety of doing this with Santiago. No load required as long as you have a cable into the headphone jack.


----------



## PU239

Not nessasary to upgrade the speakers, they are fine. They are proprietary to the CODE. But yes you could upgrade if you must throw money away. Remember the 4ohms.


----------



## Moony

I like the new CODE series. 
Should be a nice alternative beside Blackstars ID Core and the Line 6 Amplifi amps. 

But I see them as low budget home-use only "practice" amps, not as a gear you would take on stage. 

And I think, Marshall gets a little extra-hate this time because they had raised expectations, which they couldn't meet. 

Just read this: 

"52 YEARS AGO WE CHANGED THE WORLD - WE'RE ABOUT TO DO IT AGAIN"
"THE WAY YOU PLAY IS ABOUT TO CHANGE"
"YOUR WORLD IS ABOUT TO CHANGE"

Also their comments on Facebook like "Who better to model Marshall amps.. than us?"

So I ask one question: 

"Really?"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PU239 said:


> Lets just say the forum is not saved under his "favorites" For a forum of Marshall fans there is a lot of negative, he knows, they all know.



I admit I can be negative towards Marshall. It's more like me wanting them to listen to their fanbase, not me trying to bash every single thing they do. I'm happy they did both the Mini Jube and CODE series, because I've seen people asking for this stuff.


----------



## big dooley

PU239 said:


> I spent a good while with Santiago yesterday. We went together to see Yngwie last night too. Talked about a lot of things. This morning was with him talking to celestion about speakers for a upcoming project. Will see him again in about an hour where I will have the Marshall booth to get a proper demo of the CODE.


yes he talked about seeing yngwie again, must have been fun 
looking forward seeing some noodling, but seriously, you should force santi to do some stuff on it  



PU239 said:


> I can be done, verified the safety of doing this with Santiago. No load required as long as you have a cable into the headphone jack.





PU239 said:


> Not nessasary to upgrade the speakers, they are fine. They are proprietary to the CODE. But yes you could upgrade if you must throw money away. Remember the 4ohms.



i'm not too familiar with class D operation, to be honest.
do they actually need a load like valve amplifiers? and does it have to be matched? or is the 4 ohm load simply the absolute minimum?

as for the speakers being used i'm curious... since i run a roland guitarsynth and acoustic stuff trough a JVM410H and an AFD100 in stereo, i opted to use the full range beyma 12AG100 (50-18000hz) and run a speaker emulator in the FX-loop for the electric guitarsounds... to get a bit more high end frequencies and headroom from the poweramps, i run 12AT7's in the phase inverters, with excellent results


----------



## Jethro Rocker

No matching, no load. 4 ohm minimum so less output with 16 ohm.


----------



## big dooley

Jethro Rocker said:


> No matching, no load. 4 ohm minimum so less output with 16 ohm.



that's what i was thinking too... they should market it as "adaptive attenuation" or something like that... most guitarists are ignorant enough to rave about such a thing


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That's a great term!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Class D is basically a lot like standard solid state. Just a LOT more efficient. It's why you can have tiny-as-**** amps that are rated around 1000w - 2000w, and still weigh less than 10 pounds.

Which is another thing Im hoping for... 500w - 1000w class D CODE if they end up expanding the line,.


----------



## The Ozzk

Minimum load for the heads is 4ohms. No need for a load while using the headphone out.


----------



## Dmann

:google: If you want to understand Class D, here's the top 3 hits....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class-D_amplifier

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jun06/articles/loudandlight.htm

http://www.analog.com/library/analogDialogue/archives/40-06/class_d.pdf


----------



## V-Type

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I admit I can be negative towards Marshall. It's more like me wanting them to listen to their fanbase, not me trying to bash every single thing they do. I'm happy they did both the Mini Jube and CODE series, because I've seen people asking for this stuff.


Yep seems they have been reading the input from users.
They cant please everyone but they sure made a lot of folks happy with the Jube and Mini Jube as well as the CODE seems too have what a few JMD enthusiasts wanted short of the JMD2.
If the Code sounds as good and is as useful a utility home,practice amp as my Spyder Im in.
I generally use All Marshall tones for most of what I play anyways.


----------



## PU239

Code will accept Class Compliant midi and audio interfaces. I think someone asked this.


----------



## Dizzyg12

Interesting amp. Might serve a purpose for me for my small office upstairs that gets bad power or RFI which causes my tube amps to go nuts.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

In all seriouxness, I think these are great amps for beginner to intermediate. Also make for inexpensive backup amps, home practicing, bedroom, living room, garage band, band rehearsal, tour bus, in the RV, at the hotel, at Burger King, Starbucks 

...ok, maybe not Burger King and Starbucks. But you know what I mean; you can get any guitar sound anywhere there's power.


----------



## pleximaster

I post this in this thread also... put it in the other by mistake...

I think the CODE is cool, and I am sure this is not the last digital Marshall we will see. It will be fun to compare it with the originals. The only thing that bugs me a bit, is that I heard about this project too late. I offered SoftTubes (the company that done the digital work for Marshall) to borrow my collection of amps as benchmarks. Unfortunately they were almost done already, using amps from the Marshall Museum in Bletchley. 

I am fortunate to own all those original amps and cabs that the CODE simulates and it seem to do an ok job, even from listening to videos on the computer. So stop nagging about it, cause a single original alnico Celestion speaker would set you back just as much as this unit, and the weight and size taken into concerned... and for you guy who are not as big vintage ass as I am, you get loads of effects and loops and stuff I don´t have om my old ones.

This is good news!!!! Way to go Santiago! 

(The mini jube I just had to order so cute! )


----------



## johan.b

tt this price point, how can it fail? 
The demos i heard looking at YouTube sounds great and there is an amp for every occasion .good work Marshall
J


----------



## Georgiatec

How useful would an on floor foot controlled unit, with all the models from the CORE and JMD be? All those options and then put it through a valve power amp, or D.I. Into a PA system. Priced at around 200 quid, I'd buy a couple today.


----------



## solarburn

Core? Code. I see peeps keep doing this.


----------



## blues_n_cues

CO*D*E,dammit,CO*D*E...SAY IT 3 TIMES.

CO*D*E


----------



## Georgiatec

Yeah, I bet Blackstar aren't too happy with the name.


----------



## blues_n_cues

PU239 said:


> I can be done, verified the safety of doing this with Santiago. No load required as long as you have a cable into the headphone jack.



and this is the way I would do it (and sometimes do w/ my JMP-1 for recording)-
phones out to a stereo splitter cable to *audio interface INs (2 inputs)
out to (rack fx) pwr amp to cabs.

*or FX ((L&R)) RETURNS


----------



## Georgiatec

blues_n_cues said:


> and this is the way I would do it (and sometimes do w/ my JMP-1 for recording)-
> phones out to a stereo splitter cable to *audio interface INs (2 inputs)
> out to (rack fx) pwr amp to cabs.
> 
> *or FX ((L&R)) RETURNS



So long as this works with no noise issues, I'm in for a 25W version. The fact it's a combo and can be used for quiet home practise is a bonus for me. The connectivity was the feature I was interested in the most. As I said previously a Marshall CODE-POD type of thing would be a no brainer for people who already own high end Marshall product. It would have been a serious oversight if this wasn't possible with CODE.


----------



## solarburn

The cost of these can put Marshall in everybody's home and their built in amp sims can advertise itself for further purchasing of certain models. If they sound and feel good enuff. Pretty crafty Marshall. I already know what Marshalls I want but there are many that don't. Now they have access to great models and the Code may be creating further shopping sprees.

It's all good and certainly luv me some Marshall amps. Great pricing on this and I've heard some good patches. Marshall going to be in a lot more homes now not to mention gigged everywhere.


----------



## Rocktane

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Core? Code. I see peeps keep doing this.





blues_n_cues said:


> CO*D*E,dammit,CO*D*E...SAY IT 3 TIMES.
> 
> CO*D*E





Georgiatec said:


> Yeah, I bet Blackstar aren't too happy with the name.



Blackstar has to be lovin' it! The sub-model of their ID series is being mentioned all over the place!

The CODE has been written, the core shall be rotten.


----------



## Georgiatec

Just ordered a CODE 25 combo. Not sure when I'll get it, but I will post up some clips and FWIW my opinion ASAP.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Georgiatec said:


> Just ordered a CODE 25 combo. Not sure when I'll get it, but I will post up some clips and FWIW my opinion ASAP.



and I just bought a guitar...
(anyone wanna buy a used Jackson HSS ?)


----------



## solarburn

You guys are sick!


----------



## solarburn

I'm waiting to make sure I miss nothing.


----------



## johnfv

Georgiatec said:


> Just ordered a CODE 25 combo. Not sure when I'll get it, but I will post up some clips and FWIW my opinion ASAP.



Looking forward to your honest impressions


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Maybe I missed some info about the speakers...so since it models cabinets, do you have to use the Code specific cabs?


----------



## Dizzyg12

Does anyone know if the built in effects can be turned on/off individually via foot switch? It says up to 5 simultaneously but curious if you can run it like a pedal board or of whatever effect you have in the preset have to all be on or all be off at the same time.


----------



## The Ozzk

It sounds damn good.

Jump to 4:10
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZaeigJrbTk[/ame]

Keep in mind... $199.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEHnieJUpSY[/ame]

Footswitch is MIDI standard 1/4 in JMD style.


----------



## jeffb

I thought the plexi sounds a bit nasal and thin, but through the studio cans that JTM45 and distortion in front of the 45 both sound pretty damn good.

Nobody in the practical/affordable modelling game has been able to do a decent and authentic sounding mid gain marshall crunch model whether in a $200 amp or a $1000 one....line 6, vox, roland boss,yamaha, fender mustangs.. they all fall flat. Im a tube snob, but Im happy to see this amp come along. I just returned a MG15cfx practice amp cos the little blackstar core I have sounds better and is a better practice tool. Doesnt sound all that marshally, but its just a better amp overall for quality of tone and features. I'd prefer classic Marshall sounds and welcome a little more tweakability(cab sims) even for practice, so bring on the CODE!


----------



## Dmann

The Ozzk said:


> It sounds damn good.
> 
> Jump to 4:10
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZaeigJrbTk



thanks, been waiting for more. This one delivers. Probably the best Demo yet IMO.

It's actually very well done (the interface) and .... Imagine being 15 and just getting into guitar DAMMMM and a part time job will easily afford this.

The more I see and hear the more I like.

The ability to loop MP3's and slow them down, plus a tuner too.

I'm in.


----------



## The Ozzk

Dmann said:


> thanks, been waiting for more. This one delivers. Probably the best Demo yet IMO.
> 
> It's actually very well done (the interface) and .... Imagine being 15 and just getting into guitar DAMMMM and a part time job will easily afford this.
> 
> The more I see and hear the more I like.
> 
> The ability to loop MP3's and slow them down, plus a tuner too.
> 
> I'm in.



I added another video... this thing is sounding very, very promising.


----------



## solarburn

The Ozzk said:


> I added another video... this thing is sounding very, very promising.



That vid that Dmann quoted was good. The 800 sounded good not to mention the tweaks and play alongs this thing will do. I'm impressed


----------



## keennay

LPMarshall hack said:


> Maybe I missed some info about the speakers...so since it models cabinets, do you have to use the Code specific cabs?



I'm unsure of the actual speakers used, but you can switch between multiple cab emulators in the CODE settings.


----------



## The Ozzk

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That vid that Dmann quoted was good. The 800 sounded good not to mention the tweaks and play alongs this thing will do. I'm impressed



Watch the other one I just posted.


----------



## solarburn

The Ozzk said:


> Watch the other one I just posted.



I'm trying to keep up.

Is it in this thread bud?


----------



## The Ozzk

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm trying to keep up.
> 
> Is it in this thread bud?



Yeah, last post page 10.


----------



## solarburn

The Ozzk said:


> Yeah, last post page 10.



Thanks man!


----------



## Dmann

The Ozzk said:


> It sounds damn good.
> 
> Jump to 4:10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZaeigJrbTk
> 
> Keep in mind... $199.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEHnieJUpSY
> 
> Footswitch is MIDI standard 1/4 in JMD style.



Holy SH!T that "American Hi-Gain" preset @ 3:50 in the 2nd one is heavy as FVCK!


----------



## Bloodrock

Dmann said:


> Holy SH!T that "American Hi-Gain" preset @ 3:50 in the 2nd one is heavy as FVCK!



Yeah. I'm assuming that's a Mesa model off some type.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I didn't see the recent vids here but someone posted a good run through of a few settings & the most impressive thing was it rolls back to clean w/ the gtr's vol knob like a tube amp. ok,I'm sold.


----------



## The Ozzk

blues_n_cues said:


> I didn't see the recent vids here but someone posted a good run through of a few settings & the most impressive thing was it rolls back to clean w/ the gtr's vol knob like a tube amp. ok,I'm sold.


 both videos are in page 10.

That thing cleans beautifully with the vol knob.


----------



## blues_n_cues

The Ozzk said:


> both videos are in page 10.
> 
> That thing cleans beautifully with the vol knob.



yeah,the vid Surf did.


----------



## jeffb

Ok..listened a bit to the video from Sonicstate. Plexi sounds great there. Also cab sims and especially volume roll off are pretty sweet.


----------



## chiliphil1

Vinsanitizer said:


> In all seriouxness, I think these are great amps for beginner to intermediate. Also make for inexpensive backup amps, home practicing, bedroom, living room, garage band, band rehearsal, tour bus, in the RV, at the hotel, at Burger King, Starbucks
> 
> ...ok, maybe not Burger King and Starbucks. But you know what I mean; you can get any guitar sound anywhere there's power.



yep



The Ozzk said:


> It sounds damn good.
> 
> Jump to 4:10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZaeigJrbTk
> 
> Keep in mind... $199.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEHnieJUpSY
> 
> Footswitch is MIDI standard 1/4 in JMD style.



Ok, dangit.. I want one.. I think whatever the smallest and cheapest one they make is will work. For a practice amp this thing should be great. Especially since it simulates cabinets, that's always the issue with small combos, the speakers suck. Hopefully with the cab modeling it will sound good and big even in small form.. I guess when they launch I'm gonna try to grab one.


----------



## PU239

Surf has another real good video that goes into some heavy stuff, he had trouble with the hotel wifi getting it uploaded this morning, should be posted by tomorrow.

He had a review of the CODE vs JMD1.


----------



## The Ozzk

blues_n_cues said:


> yeah,the vid Surf did.


Yup


----------



## chuckharmonjr

The Ozzk said:


> It sounds damn good.
> 
> Footswitch is MIDI standard 1/4 in JMD style.



SO you're saying my JMD1 MIDI controller footswitch will operate this thing?


----------



## The Ozzk

PU239 said:


> Surf has another real good video that goes into some heavy stuff, he had trouble with the hotel wifi getting it uploaded this morning, should be posted by tomorrow.
> 
> He had a review of the CODE vs JMD1.


Oh sh¡t... Now we're talking


----------



## MikeySixStrings

The Ozzk said:


> It sounds damn good.
> 
> Jump to 4:10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZaeigJrbTk
> 
> Keep in mind... $199.
> 
> Footswitch is MIDI standard 1/4 in JMD style.



Well hot damn! Marshall, of all brands, is convincing me to buy a digital amp. This is a very well done product. Hats off to Softube as well. Lots of very usable sounding tones. For the money, it's hard not to see every recording studio/beginners bedroom having a few of these kicking around (or the identical plug-in suite when it's released...just my wild speculation).

Now if only they'd release a mini JCM 900 MKIII head (or re-release the 2204S), then all of my amp requests would be answered.


----------



## big dooley

chuckharmonjr said:


> SO you're saying my JMD1 MIDI controller footswitch will operate this thing?


very likely yes... it can also be used for the JVM for instance


----------



## The Ozzk

chuckharmonjr said:


> SO you're saying my JMD1 MIDI controller footswitch will operate this thing?


I surely hope so. From Surf's video the fella is talking about a midi 4 switch foot control MG style with regular jack.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Now that would change my entire perspective...I was kinda bummed yesterday when the Sweetwater guy said September...If I can score a combo and use the MIDI controller I already have for now...that tips the balance


----------



## The Ozzk

chuckharmonjr said:


> Now that would change my entire perspective...I was kinda bummed yesterday when the Sweetwater guy said September...If I can score a combo and use the MIDI controller I already have for now...that tips the balance



Yes, sir it does. 

Seems contra intuitive but IMO most pros are gonna get the lil combo


----------



## chuckharmonjr

I mean 250 for the 50 watter? Thats almost a no brainer if I can get verification that the JMD MIDI coltroller will work. I understand that the correct one when it comes out in September will be a lot more functional...so I would buy one when available...but if I can get by for the short term I do believe I will pull the proverbial trigger.


----------



## Silverburst

Dmann said:


> thanks, been waiting for more. This one delivers. Probably the best Demo yet IMO.
> 
> It's actually very well done (the interface) and .... Imagine being 15 and just getting into guitar DAMMMM and a part time job will easily afford this.
> 
> The more I see and hear the more I like.
> 
> The ability to loop MP3's and slow them down, plus a tuner too.
> 
> I'm in.



Exactly! looks like a very complete product for the price... unbelievable.


----------



## Silverburst

pfff the prices are just ridiculous... you'd almost fail to take them serious.

the code25 could be the perfect little practice amp.... but them you see the price of the code100 head which is also frigging low!


----------



## Moony

If you claim any longer, that the prices are so unbelivable low and ridiculous, Marshall will raise them.


----------



## mbell75

Any release date yet?


----------



## Söulcaster

You've all been Rickrolled


----------



## PU239

mbell75 said:


> Any release date yet?



The 25 and 50 watt combos are already coming off the assembly line, expect them in your home by March. The 100 watt combo and head can be expected by September. 

Here is another video Surf took which shows the bluetooth interface to switch amp, select effects, tuner, and demonstrated the sound difference between the chosen cabinets. I like the tone at 3:45.

The speakers are proprietary to this amp and voiced to give the most flat response so the models come out as captured by Softube. IMO you could screw that up by swapping speakers in these combos, the stock speakers work just fine. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYSCY05w6Q0[/ame]


----------



## FutureProf88

Georgiatec said:


> Yeah, I bet Blackstar aren't too happy with the name.



The name is a takeoff of the "Marshall Code" that used to be on their website. It was a listing of all of Marshall's partnered artists.


----------



## Moony

I don't care about the name - it's more important how it sounds!


----------



## wakjob

I think a certain relative is getting a THR10x gifted to them soon.

A CODE is in my future. As luck would have it, my birthday is in March.

.


----------



## FutureProf88

Yeah man I will totally be picking up a 25 to have as a practice tool.


----------



## Codeman

Is the MG Carbon series being discontinued and being replaced by this? I don't remember hearing anything about the effects of putting this in the lineup.


----------



## The Ozzk

PU239 said:


> The 25 and 50 watt combos are already coming off the assembly line, expect them in your home by March. The 100 watt combo and head can be expected by September.
> 
> Here is another video Surf took which shows the bluetooth interface to switch amp, select effects, tuner, and demonstrated the sound difference between the chosen cabinets. I like the tone at 3:45.
> 
> The speakers are proprietary to this amp and voiced to give the most flat response so the models come out as captured by Softube. IMO you could screw that up by swapping speakers in these combos, the stock speakers work just fine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYSCY05w6Q0


Damn... That's awesome


----------



## Jethro Rocker

If the 50 performs as well as I think, I may replace the 40C with that. Way more compact, light weight and versatile. For small venues even. Sweet!!!


----------



## Moony

Would you mic it up in the front or running it out of the USB over a DAW in the PA directly?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Not available until September? Well, that's a cold shower!


----------



## PU239

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not available until September? Well, that's a cold shower!



The 100 watt amps have yet to start production, I am sure they need to source everything. For those wanting to slave into anther tube amp both 100 watters have a output and input. So to slave a 25 of 50 you will need to use the headphone jack which will work, the 100 watt would already have a 1/4 output on back. 

If I hear that they will move that target date up I will let you know.


----------



## Micky

Any more photos available? Especially of the back?
What about the user guide? (not just quick guide...)


----------



## Antmax

Micky said:


> Any more photos available? Especially of the back?
> What about the user guide? (not just quick guide...)



Sweetwater is selling preorders on the 25 and 50. Says $150 off but I don't know if that is a true discount or not. $200 for the 25 and $250 for the 50

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code50Combo

They have pics of the backs for the two out around now. Here's the 50


----------



## PU239

No pics for 100 watt because the ones at the show were dummies. None made yet Micky.


----------



## Evil Z06

Maybe I missed it but where is the CODE amps built....NEVER MIND I just show the pic above


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Moony said:


> Would you mic it up in the front or running it out of the USB over a DAW in the PA directly?



I'd mic it, I think. Just as easy. Have to hear it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

PU239 said:


> The 100 watt amps have yet to start production, I am sure they need to source everything. For those wanting to slave into anther tube amp both 100 watters have a output and input. So to slave a 25 of 50 you will need to use the headphone jack which will work, the 100 watt would already have a 1/4 output on back.
> 
> If I hear that they will move that target date up I will let you know.



My primary interest would be in the 100W head, but the prices are so stupid that I might grab a combo to tide me over. I'm leaning toward the 50 given the 12 inch speaker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Antmax said:


> Sweetwater is selling preorders on the 25 and 50. Says $150 off but I don't know if that is a true discount or not. $200 for the 25 and $250 for the 50



$250 is the final price. The "Sweetwater Savings" is basically them cutting off the MSRP and giving you the MAP, which everyone pays these days.


----------



## BanditPanda

Well all us new DSL40C owners just got shafted by a Chinese made Marshall SS modeling amp. Now we're stuck humping this 50+ lb beast around while you new soon to be Code owners flip it under your arm and skip down the street not to mention the resale value of the DSL40C just took a crash and burn nose dive.
Sigh... the luck of the Irish.
Aw ... I never had the time or patience for friggin scrolling menus and multiple choices.
B.P.


----------



## BanditPanda

Sorry. Saw the funny looking writing on the back and thought it was Chinese. I never could tell the difference between Chinese and Vietnamese.


----------



## Micky

It is inexpensive enough to own both.


----------



## BanditPanda

Micky said:


> It is inexpensive enough to own both.




Ok but why?


----------



## Micky

Sorry, I am not a bedroom player.
I have many amps, all over. Upstairs, downstairs, at work, at the auditorium, etc.
One does not live by a single amp...


----------



## BanditPanda

Micky said:


> Sorry, I am not a bedroom player.
> I have many amps, all over. Upstairs, downstairs, at work, at the auditorium, etc.
> One does not live by a single amp...


 
Sorry I've got 6 and counting and they ain't in the bedroom!


----------



## Micky

BanditPanda said:


> Sorry I've got 6 and counting and they ain't in the bedroom!


So then why not? Can't envision selling any of my others to get one of these 100 watters...


----------



## mickeydg5

Not impressed yet.

But I guess no one can complain according to price bracket.

It is not even sliced bread from what I have heard so far.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

PU239 said:


> The 100 watt amps have yet to start production, I am sure they need to source everything. For those wanting to slave into anther tube amp both 100 watters have a output and input. So to slave a 25 of 50 you will need to use the headphone jack which will work, the 100 watt would already have a 1/4 output on back.
> 
> If I hear that they will move that target date up I will let you know.



They haven't started production on the heads yet? Awesome! Can I kick in an extra $3 and have them add piping to my head before it ships? Thanks!


----------



## mickeydg5

No piping! Fook you.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> Any more photos available? Especially of the back?
> What about the user guide? (not just quick guide...)


Best bet...

Download the app:

https://marshallamps.com/gateway/

I think you can run it w/o the amp. It will show you all the menus, etc.

The signal path goes like this:

input>>simulators>>output>>insert>>power amp

note: output & insert are only available on the 100 watt head & combo. This is the only feature missing from the other amps, beside power.

The output/insert can be used as an effects loop, but there is no control over it on the amp's end. It would be series.

The master volume is pre-output, so running anything into the insert would be running it NMV as it is merely going into a full power power amp.

The amp & all of it's effects are mono. Running out of the headphone out, you will have mono left & right. I personally find that any amp w/ a mono effects loop is pretty worthless for effects, since all of my effects are stereo, so I usually only use cheap (mono) effects through a loop anyway. Why use cheap ones, when you already have a good set of effects onboard?

In the simulators, you have:

in-stompboxes>>preamp>>effects>>power amp>>cabinet-out

The effects are good. If you know how to run effects, you will have virtually no use for another effects device. If you need that exact Wampler or Tube Screamer, then use it like you would now - same w/ wah pedal.

You can bypass every detail of the simulations. If you do not want to run the pre-amp simulation, click it off. If you do not want a speaker emulator, click it off & run it into your power amp, or let it sound fizzy for effect...

Just about everything has a drag & raise/drop parameter in the app. You can do everything on the amp, but you get more of a visual using the app.


----------



## Mystic38

for the price its pretty staggering, and for the times when the bass player and drummer lock themselves in the car, have a trio+ with a Code 25W combo in its fx loop.. 

new band "CODE Solo" ftw!


----------



## Moony

So here's a couple of new clips: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvBg4AQnSD8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGfoYqTkSg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqFLmE7_-TQ

And a pic of the footswitch: 






Andertons UK just have listed the amps: 

http://www.andertons.co.uk/Products...search&attributeXML0=||||#1453654492525page-1


----------



## Oldpunk

BanditPanda said:


> Well all us new DSL40C owners just got shafted by a Chinese made Marshall SS modeling amp. Now we're stuck humping this 50+ lb beast around while you new soon to be Code owners flip it under your arm and skip down the street not to mention the resale value of the DSL40C just took a crash and burn nose dive.
> Sigh... the luck of the Irish.
> Aw ... I never had the time or patience for friggin scrolling menus and multiple choices.
> B.P.



Even with the current modeling technology I still don't think this amp will be an answer for or a replacement to the 40c or any other all valve amp. A lower priced alternative perhaps but at the end of the day SS is still inferior IMHO. Don't go selling off those dsl's quite yet.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

Moony said:


> So here's a couple of new clips:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGfoYqTkSg
> 
> And a pic of the footswitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andertons UK just have listed the amps:
> 
> http://www.andertons.co.uk/Products...search&attributeXML0=||||#1453654492525page-1



Hahaha..."ghost valves"...love it! These things are going to sell like mad for their price vs. performance.

Does anyone know if the CODE will be sold as an in-the-box plug-in suite, like an AmpliTube type product?


----------



## Antmax

I'm sold. Been following the CODE all weekend. I mentioned it to my wife. She said I should get one and I responded with "it's ok I can wait till September" (When the Head comes out). 

I wasn't too keen on the plain looking combos with the controls on top but 1x12 50w is all I really need and the looks don't bother me now.

2 days later I'm regretting turning one down.


----------



## Evil Z06

I going to give the 50 combo a shot...It can't hurt especially for the money.


----------



## chiliphil1

wait, so no output to drive a speaker cab from the combo? Bummer.


----------



## Moony

chiliphil1 said:


> wait, so no output to drive a speaker cab from the combo? Bummer.



As I've written on the first page of this long thread - I don't think, that it would sound good, when you use a regular guitar amp cab with a guitar speaker. 
The amp models also the cabs with its speakers, the combos are equipped with wide-range/broadband speakers, which don't color the sound to much. Also the cabs of the combos would be more like a hi-fi cab. No resonating birch-plywood with open back here.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

from what I'm told... the speaker is a guitar speaker & not full range. I know, I would have thought that, but, it's matched to the amp...

The one thing too bad is that in all of these demos, nobody knew that all they had to do is bring a laptop & they could have gotten direct sound from the USB & it would have been a perfect demo of the sounds. No matter the devices you are hearing the recordings from, you still are not getting the best representation of the amp.

This was a big problem when Astoria came out. People have only a few minutes to set-up, get the demo & go on to the next. The recordings have flaws & everyone judges by that, unfortunately.

You can try other speakers. Just swap the one in the cab out, or make an adapter cable. Just remember that to get full power, you need a 4 ohm speaker & you do not want a 2 ohm load on it...


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> from what I'm told... the speaker is a guitar speaker & not full range.



Are you sure? 
I don't think it's a regular guitar speaker like a Celestion 70/80 or something like that, but a speaker special voiced to fit to the modeling. It doesn't need to be a real widerange speaker, but maybe one with a "flatter" response, very neutral sounding, if that makes sense. 
Even the earliest Line 6 flextone or Vox Valvetronix speakers were special designed and sounded awful, if you put them into "normal" valve guitar amps.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> from what I'm told... the speaker is a guitar speaker & not full range....



for me it wouldn't matter.
I need the amp to reproduce the tone out to a stereo SS PWR AMP to 2 4x12" B cabs loaded w/ full range Altecs.

the main question is- how can I integrate my outboard gear w/ this amp and A.I. ( for live) and how would *said* FX work w/ the INSERT.

Blackstar ID series has a "loop" but it doesn't work well as such & "industry standard" rack levels are off by +10=too much signal to be any good.


----------



## SonVolt

Moony said:


> So here's a couple of new clips:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvBg4AQnSD8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGfoYqTkSg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqFLmE7_-TQ
> 
> And a pic of the footswitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andertons UK just have listed the amps:
> 
> http://www.andertons.co.uk/Products...search&attributeXML0=||||#1453654492525page-1




I wonder if the footswitch is plastic. I bet it's plastic.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> Are you sure?
> I don't think it's a regular guitar speaker like a Celestion 70/80 or something like that, but a speaker special voiced to fit to the modeling. It doesn't need to be a real widerange speaker, but maybe one with a "flatter" response, very neutral sounding, if that makes sense.
> Even the earliest Line 6 flextone or Vox Valvetronix speakers were special designed and sounded awful, if you put them into "normal" valve guitar amps.


yeah, I asked very succinctly, to make sure my American terminology wasn't getting in the way... ...

I don't know what they used in the JMD:1, but I suppose it's something like that?


----------



## Antmax

SonVolt said:


> I wonder if the footswitch is plastic. I bet it's plastic.



It might very well be metal. I have the MG footswitch and it seems to be the exact same form factor. That is made of some kind of cheap lightweight alloy. 

It looks like the exact same thing with a different printed insert behind the switches.


----------



## Dmann

blues_n_cues said:


> for me it wouldn't matter.
> I need the amp to reproduce the tone out to a stereo SS PWR AMP to 2 4x12" B cabs loaded w/ full range Altecs.
> 
> the main question is- how can I integrate my outboard gear w/ this amp and A.I. ( for live) and how would *said* FX work w/ the INSERT.
> 
> Blackstar ID series has a "loop" but it doesn't work well as such & "industry standard" rack levels are off by +10=too much signal to be any good.



Honestly, I'm thinking it's not worth the trouble man.

Have to see/hear one in person before decided how feasible it is in the grand scheme of everything, but from the video's I am definitely interested.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> for me it wouldn't matter.
> I need the amp to reproduce the tone out to a stereo SS PWR AMP to 2 4x12" B cabs loaded w/ full range Altecs.
> 
> the main question is- how can I integrate my outboard gear w/ this amp and A.I. ( for live) and how would *said* FX work w/ the INSERT.
> 
> Blackstar ID series has a "loop" but it doesn't work well as such & "industry standard" rack levels are off by +10=too much signal to be any good.


I explained that it has an out on the 100 watt versions (& also an insert), so it has a somewhat primitive series loop, that has no control, except that by the inline unit...

(in- simulation - out >> output >> insert >> power amp)

Do note that the amp on this is post PI. The amp has it's own interface built-in. By hooking the Marshall to any host computer w/ USB, you can run the sound into that computer. You can also use the headphone out, as the headphone is a Y-mono/mono out. If you want to run any out into a power amp into a 4x12 celestion, you can always turn the cab sim's off. Every step of the simulation, you can turn it off. You have complete control of how to work it. 

simulation stages

input
1. stompboxes 
2. pre-amp
3. effects
4. power amp
5. cabinet
output

Then you have the power amp. The 100 watters will have an output, after the cab simulator & an insert direct into the power amp, that has a 4 ohm (min) output...

It's a pretty simple/intuitive piece. All the complexity is the inside technology, SoftTube did the hard work for you. Then Santiago integrated it into the hardware, so all you have to do is learn the way it works. This should be easier than using the JMP:1, or an Alesis Quadroverb...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Antmax said:


> It might very well be metal. I have the MG footswitch and it seems to be the exact same form factor. That is made of some kind of cheap lightweight alloy.
> 
> It looks like the exact same thing with a different printed insert behind the switches.


I kept asking if the footswitch was like the JVM, or JMD switch & they kept telling me: "no, it's more like the MG" I've never seen an MG one until right now... ... That's the 1st time I've seen what it looks like...

I'm not sure if the JVM, or JMD will work w/ it. If I'd have seen that question, while at the show, I would have asked specifically...


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I asked very succinctly, to make sure my American terminology wasn't getting in the way... ...
> 
> I don't know what they used in the JMD:1, but I suppose it's something like that?



In the JMD:1 they used a _Celestion G12MD70. 
_Seems, that was also a special voiced speaker - but the JMD:1 hadn't modeled several cabs and speakers, if I remember correctly. 

I think, you could try another speaker but it wouldn't surprise me, if a regular Celestion sounds worse than the stock speaker.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> I explained (& also an insert), so it has a somewhat primitive series loop, that has no control, except that by the inline unit...
> 
> (in- simulation - out >> output >> insert >> power amp)
> 
> Do note that the amp on this is post PI. T. By hooking the Marshall to any host computer w/ USB, you can run the sound into that computer.
> 
> input
> 1. stompboxes
> 2. pre-amp
> 3. effects
> 4. power amp
> 5. cabinet
> output
> 
> Then you have the power amp. The 100 watters will have an output, after the cab simulator & an insert direct into the power amp, that has a 4 ohm (min) output...
> 
> It's a pretty simple/intuitive piece This should be easier than using the JMP:1, or an Alesis Quadroverb...



doesn't sound like it....


----------



## PU239

Moony said:


> Are you sure?
> I don't think it's a regular guitar speaker like a Celestion 70/80 or something like that, but a speaker special voiced to fit to the modeling. It doesn't need to be a real widerange speaker, but maybe one with a "flatter" response, very neutral sounding, if that makes sense.
> Even the earliest Line 6 flextone or Vox Valvetronix speakers were special designed and sounded awful, if you put them into "normal" valve guitar amps.



You are correct, the speaker is proprietary voiced for the CODE and changing its speaker most likely would have negative results. Again, there is nothing wrong with the stock speaker. 

Once the 100 watt heads come out guys can try other speakers and see how it goes.


----------



## jdog1

I preordered the 50W combo from Sweetwater. For $249 it'll be fun to give it a whirl. Guy from Sweetwater told me it probably won't ship until summer.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Ok, so now that I've explored the highly coveted Silver Jubilee Mini, I'm free to focus a little on this CODE stuff. Being one who has tried and hated modeling every time since its inception, I have to say these look very promising, because they're finally _Marshall's_ interpretation of Marshall, rather than say, Line 6's interpretation. I long loathe the bogus modeling amp terms of olde: "California", "British", "American", and all the fake-isms that we have suffered through over the years.

What I like about modeling devices is the versatility: you can do everything you want at the click of a single switch. What I dislike about modeling is, well, it _sounds _like modeling; it's a fake, plasticy kind of sound, the likes of which I have coined, the "popcorn" sound because it sounds like a poppy/middy Scholz Rockman only worse. Usually its bright/thin/brittle tones begin to cause me ear fatigue after 15 minutes. However, I cannot forget that even the tube amps which modeling emulates are not without their own drawbacks: (expensive, heavy, require periodic maintenance, you need hundreds of dollars of outboard stomp boxes to get your effects in order, and setup time for gigs is cumbersome). That's not to say such tube amp rigs don't often sound better than modeling amps - they truly do. But all of that said, it could be reasonably argued that modeling amps compared to tube amps are "six of one, half dozen of the other", and so the debate will always exist.

I'm only beginning to scour this thread to read everyone's comments, but after reading a few pages and listening the the demo's, my first honest perception is that these could be very useful amps for bedroom, recording, band rehearsals, gigs or even just as a backup in case your live rig goes down. You don't have to polarize your opinion as "tube vs modeling", because these CODE amps are so affordable that you really can't afford to NOT own one even if you already own 5 full stack tube amps. 

There's no question in my mind; I am most certainly buying the 50 watt combo as soon as it's available, and I'd even order it online sight unseen for the paltry $250. As for the Silver Jubilee Mini combo? That road's gonna be a much more serious trek; $1,500 isn't the kind of money you spend on impulse and assumption. In the meantime, I'll have the CODE amp to satisfy my need for a new Marshall fix.


----------



## Moony

Andertons UK says that they are available on preorder. Next delivery due Monday, 29. Feb. 2016. 
So it seems, they are really out on March.


----------



## PU239

There are also other sounds that comes in the CODE other than Marshall, American Cleans and American OD. It will be fun for guys to tweak the sounds and share their settings via the file it will create.


----------



## SonVolt

I wonder if American OD is a cranked Fender or a high-gain Mesa.


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> I wonder if American OD is a cranked Fender or a high-gain Mesa.



My understanding is that American clean is a fender and American OD is a Mesa.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Vinsanitizer said:


> Ok, so now that I've explored the highly coveted Silver Jubilee Mini, I'm free to focus a little on this CODE stuff. Being one who has tried and hated modeling every time since its inception, I have to say these look very promising, because they're finally _Marshall's_ interpretation of Marshall, rather than say, Line 6's interpretation. I long loathe the bogus modeling amp terms of olde: "California", "British", "American", and all the fake-isms that we have suffered through over the years.
> 
> What I like about modeling devices is the versatility: you can do everything you want at the click of a single switch. What I dislike about modeling is, well, it _sounds _like modeling; it's a fake, plasticy kind of sound, the likes of which I have coined, the "popcorn" sound because it sounds like a poppy/middy Scholz Rockman only worse. Usually its bright/thin/brittle tones begin to cause me ear fatigue after 15 minutes. However, I cannot forget that even the tube amps which modeling emulates are not without their own drawbacks: (expensive, heavy, require periodic maintenance, you need hundreds of dollars of outboard stomp boxes to get your effects in order, and setup time for gigs is cumbersome). That's not to say such tube amp rigs don't often sound better than modeling amps - they truly do. But all of that said, it could be reasonably argued that modeling amps compared to tube amps are "six of one, half dozen of the other", and so the debate will always exist.
> 
> I'm only beginning to scour this thread to read everyone's comments, but after reading a few pages and listening the the demo's, my first honest perception is that these could be very useful amps for bedroom, recording, band rehearsals, gigs or even just as a backup in case your live rig goes down. You don't have to polarize your opinion as "tube vs modeling", because these CODE amps are so affordable that you really can't afford to NOT own one even if you already own 5 full stack tube amps.
> 
> There's no question in my mind; I am most certainly buying the 50 watt combo as soon as it's available, and I'd even order it online sight unseen for the paltry $250. As for the Silver Jubilee Mini combo? That road's gonna be a much more serious trek; $1,500 isn't the kind of money you spend on impulse and assumption. In the meantime, I'll have the CODE amp to satisfy my need for a new Marshall fix.



Yep.


----------



## Ken

T.J. said:


> Could this possibly be the 1st disposable Marshall amp ?



No, that was the Mosfet 100. When they break, you toss them away and buy another.

Ken


----------



## bulldozer1984

My guess is that the CODE speaker is flat. It doesn't need to be full range, but have enough bandwidth to cover all the modelled speakers. I wonder if you can bypass the speaker sim and then use your own cabinet ? Anyone seen that mentioned anywhere ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

bulldozer1984 said:


> My guess is that the CODE speaker is flat. It doesn't need to be full range, but have enough bandwidth to cover all the modelled speakers. I wonder if you can bypass the speaker sim and then use your own cabinet ? Anyone seen that mentioned anywhere ?


Yes...

I explained that earlier. Every step of the simulation can be bypassed. Only the 100 watt versions will have a speaker out though...

I suggest for people really looking to find what this has built-in, to download the app. 

https://marshallamps.com/gateway/

you can fumble through all the menus, bypass things, etc., to see how it works...


----------



## Ivanock

PU239 said:


> The 100 watt amps have yet to start production, I am sure they need to source everything. For those wanting to slave into anther tube amp both 100 watters have a output and input. So to slave a 25 of 50 you will need to use the headphone jack which will work, the 100 watt would already have a 1/4 output on back.
> 
> If I hear that they will move that target date up I will let you know.



My question is: the 1/4 out will be with cab sim? so i can go directly to the PA


----------



## Söulcaster

Wow, the CODE won best in show,,,


> We are thrilled to announce that we have won 'Best in Show' for the all-new Marshall CODE here at NAMM, and have also been named 'Company to Watch'. Thanks to all who have visited us across the weekend at the NAMM show"


 
Peace


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ivanock said:


> My question is: the 1/4 out will be with cab sim? so i can go directly to the PA


yes...


----------



## chiliphil1

Moony said:


> As I've written on the first page of this long thread - I don't think, that it would sound good, when you use a regular guitar amp cab with a guitar speaker.
> The amp models also the cabs with its speakers, the combos are equipped with wide-range/broadband speakers, which don't color the sound to much. Also the cabs of the combos would be more like a hi-fi cab. No resonating birch-plywood with open back here.



Yes, I realize that but I was just thinking of trying to get more volume out of it. I know that generally speaking 10" speakers aren't the best thing in the world for volume, of course $50 more gets you the 12" but still the 4x12 sound is a good one. If you can't you can't but hey, it'd be nice. I'm still unsure of the headphone out into the loop of another amp. I wonder how that would work into the YJM power section, that could be good.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it should work fine...

You can turn both the power amp & speaker emulator off & you'll basically be running a pre-amp into the power section of the YJM...

or... you can toy w/ having another tube stage running the power amp, or play w/ the emulator filters. You never know what you'll come up w/ until you try it...


----------



## PU239

Dogs of Doom is now your official resident expert on the CODE range. I can vouch for him knowing all the details first hand. 

For those of you with JMDs please hear me out. Do not sell them. The power amp in those and the loop will make a perfect match with the CODE plugged into the fx return (watch your loop level). In addition the the JMD1 power amp is tweaked already for Softube models, you can still use the noise gate, reverb, and delay from the JMD while slaved.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

When you turn on the amp, you have 100 presets.

Open the app in your iPad & you can scroll through all 100 presets. You'll come across a screen that looks like this:






This is preset #93. As you can see directly, it is a Bluesbreaker pre-amp, Marshall EL34 100 watt power section & a 1960X cabinet. Gain is on 10, Volume 2.8, etc...

Now, let's say I want to change the pre-amp section. See on the right, where it says Amp, Effects, Library, etc. Place your finger on Amp & swipe it all the way over to the left & you'll see a dialogue like this:






touch where it says Bluesbreaker & pull down to start a spinning through all of the different pre-amp section available. 






Find the 1 you want to play & tap on it. Next, you want to choose the power amp: (same way)






then the speaker cabinet:






then you are done. You can adjust certain other things, like you seen the presence & resonance, etc for the power section. Now, place your finger on the far left & drag it right to close that window. Now, choose the Effects on the right side & swipe/drag to the left to open the effects screen. Immediately, you see the pre-pre-amp effects. 






Scroll through them in the same manner. Choose what you want, then close it by clicking on the X (top right)






& you'll see the effects loop section (post-pre-amp):






Use the on/off buttons to engage/bypass. Poke the dial & raise up/down until you reach the desired amount. You can poke & hold, then a dialogue box pops up & you can enter the value manually...

This is so intuitive/easy. You guys should be excited - looks like fun to me!

I might be explaining it a little clumsy, but I hope this helps give a little understanding...


----------



## Moony

That's what the Marshall guys showed during the NAMM show in the clips, which were posted. 

But I've got a question: 

Could you adjust all these settings without using a phone by turning and pushing the knobs of the amp itself or are you limited then and have only access to a few settings?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Everything is accessible through the on board knobs. I just haven't personally seen how it's done. When I 1st got there, Steve was doing me a demo, then when PU came in, the bluetooth was acting up, so Steve went through some sounds by the knobs...

& sorry, I haven't had a chance to watch any of the videos, but I keep seeing over & over, people acting like the app is difficult to understand. That was from my iPad. You should be able to use it from any home PC as well, or tablet/smartphone. It's just that the app is so easy to access every sound on the thing, I don't see why anyone would want to bypass it. You can use it to set your own presets, then program the footswitch, so you can just use the footswitch when you play out. Or... you can use your tablet & use it live onstage, or in the studio...


----------



## thegaindeli

Marshall + bluetooth... It's over.


----------



## Dmann

thegaindeli said:


> Marshall + bluetooth... It's over.



I prefer to see it as merely the beginning.


----------



## keennay

I'm very much looking forward to the CODE series, but I'd need a release date. I'm reading different dates now for the US market... summer 2016 is too far out for me.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The projected release date is in March...


----------



## keennay

Thanks


----------



## Georgiatec

PU239 said:


> Dogs of Doom is now your official resident expert on the CODE range. I can vouch for him knowing all the details first hand.
> 
> For those of you with JMDs please hear me out. Do not sell them. The power amp in those and the loop will make a perfect match with the CODE plugged into the fx return (watch your loop level). In addition the the JMD1 power amp is tweaked already for Softube models, you can still use the noise gate, reverb, and delay from the JMD while slaved.



Now that's what I'm talkin' about. I take it with a good A/B switch we can also use all the models in the JMD as well. I'm sure it will be a matter of time until Marshall release a unit with just the models and lots of connection options. That would sell by the skip full.


----------



## blues_n_cues

thegaindeli said:


> Marshall + bluetooth... It's over.



oh great...now I gotta buy a modern phone too.


----------



## Stonemole

Dmann said:


> I prefer to see it as merely the beginning.



Exactly.


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> Everything is accessible through the on board knobs. I just haven't personally seen how it's done. When I 1st got there, Steve was doing me a demo, then when PU came in, the bluetooth was acting up, so Steve went through some sounds by the knobs...
> 
> & sorry, I haven't had a chance to watch any of the videos, but I keep seeing over & over, people acting like the app is difficult to understand. That was from my iPad. You should be able to use it from any home PC as well, or tablet/smartphone. It's just that the app is so easy to access every sound on the thing, I don't see why anyone would want to bypass it. You can use it to set your own presets, then program the footswitch, so you can just use the footswitch when you play out. Or... you can use your tablet & use it live onstage, or in the studio...



Thank you for your reply. 
There are still a few people (like me) who are not using a smartphone, so it would be better to have access to the settings without one. 
Not because I think it would be too difficult. 

Could the access to a smartphone also be locked at the amp? 
Imagine, you are playing on stage with a CODE and some guy in the audience doesn't like your sound, picks up his smartphone with the Marshall app and whooosh, instead of your lovely plexi tones you will hear a hi-gain amp...


----------



## Coronado

I've read each page in the thread and I believe I'm a little more educated than I was a few days ago. Interesting direction from Marshall, and I do believe this will open the door, as many have said, to the beginning guitar player, those that are looking for a practice amp that will do it all, and perhaps a step in the direction of one day knocking on the doors of Kemper and Fractal. I admit that I have had some challenges accepting profiling amps - I guess I'm a bit old school and just love the simplicity (or complexity, depending how you look at it) of our trusted tube amps. I'm probably the guy who couldn't honestly tell the difference between a JVM and the JVM setting on the Axe FX II. I've been fighting it for a while now, and perhaps its time for me to give the digital era a try.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> There are still a few people (like me) who are not using a smartphone, so it would be better to have access to the settings without one.
> Not because I think it would be too difficult.
> 
> Could the access to a smartphone also be locked at the amp?
> Imagine, you are playing on stage with a CODE and some guy in the audience doesn't like your sound, picks up his smartphone with the Marshall app and whooosh, instead of your lovely plexi tones you will hear a hi-gain amp...


I didn't mean to imply that was you. I just see posts in this thread that seem to indicate it...

I believe you have to turn on the bluetooth, as you can see, it appears that if you press down both the rev & power buttons (at the same time), it is an access switch for it:


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> I didn't mean to imply that was you. I just see posts in this thread that seem to indicate it...
> 
> I believe you have to turn on the bluetooth, as you can see, it appears that if you press down both the rev & power buttons (at the same time), it is an on/off switch for it:



Haven't thought, you are talking about me. Was just a general statement of mine. 

And the on/off Bluetooth function makes senses. So you don't need to worry about someone else is switching your amp - unless you use Bluetooth yourself in a live situation.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That looks pretty straightforward, easy enough to set up. Then it's how footswitch accesses said presets for live use. I think this is an excellent step to the JMD-2!!! Pretty well must check one out, and for the bucks, why not have one??
I have no issue going to this, I have a smart phone but don't use it for everything including wiping my *ss like some people do. Still old school enough - hey you kids, get off my lawn!!!


----------



## jeffb

Dogs of Doom said:


> The projected release date is in March...




My Sweetwater rep told me that Marshall told them July when I inquired about the 50w


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> And the on/off Bluetooth function makes senses. So you don't need to worry about someone else is switching your amp - unless you use Bluetooth yourself in a live situation.


I believe that when you connect a bluetooth device, you have to actually set up the unit to mate w/ a particular device. Once you assign it, they automatically mate, but until then, you have to give it permission...


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> I believe that when you connect a bluetooth device, you have to actually set up the unit to mate w/ a particular device. Once you assign it, they automatically mate, but until then, you have to give it permission...



Ok, then it's safe. I'm not familiar with the Bluetooth thing. But maybe I will check this out with an older smartphone from my brother, which he doesn't need anymore, just as a device for controlling the amp - if I get one. But seems to be a very good deal for the price.


----------



## Antmax

Dogs of Doom said:


> I believe that when you connect a bluetooth device, you have to actually set up the unit to mate w/ a particular device. Once you assign it, they automatically mate, but until then, you have to give it permission...



I have quite a few bluetooth devices including a Marshall Woburn bluetooth speaker. With the Woburn you have to choose the option to pair with it via bluetooth. It's only when set to temporary pair mode that other devices like your phone can see the speaker and connect with it. The mode is temporary and times out after about 30 seconds.

So someone has to physically access your Bluetooth amp/speaker and turn the pairing function on before they can hook up to it with their mobile device.

Once it's paired they can always access it unless they choose to disconnect. So you don't have to pair every time you want to use it. Judging by the controls the pair option is probably hidden in the menus somewhere. Not just s simple physical button you can press like on the speaker I have.







You can see the button on the speaker lower right.


----------



## Georgiatec

Delivery not until early April on the CODE25 I've ordered, so don't hold your breath for a review. Andertons are saying they will have stock by the end of February. If this is the case I will order one off them and cancel the one off the other supplier. Got to say we managed to get a bespoke BMW built from Germany a lot quicker than that.....that's the Germans for you though...no messing people about.


----------



## HoboMan

Does anybody know if you can have MV levels in your saved presets?
I'd like to have a volume boost on one of the presets.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

HoboMan said:


> Does anybody know if you can have MV levels in your saved presets?
> I'd like to have a volume boost on one of the presets.


If you saw my post (#399), I posted this image of the general parameters for a Bluesbreaker amp:






As you can see, there is gain & volume. All of these settings are savable. Then, there's a master volume pot on the amp, that controls the overall volume of the power amp...






So, on the bottom, the 1st 5 knobs are savable as programs. This also means for silent recording, you can turn the master off & it will not affect the recording, when using the USB interface...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

HoboMan said:


> Does anybody know if you can have MV levels in your saved presets?
> I'd like to have a volume boost on one of the presets.



The master is the overall "loudness" level. You would use the regular Volume control to set the relative volume levels between presets.

Think of it as if you were using a separate rackmountable preamp and poweramp. You wouldn't want your poweramp's "Matser" volume(s) to be footswitchable. So again you would use your preamp to set relative volumes between each preset.


----------



## FFXIhealer

So basically, it's Marshall's answer to the Fender Mustang. I mean, the knobs pretty much all act exactly the same way they do on the Mustang.

I still want one, though. The Fender only has two "Marshall" amps. This one has, like, a dozen. I wants it. I wanna sell my Mustang II and get the 1x12" Code. It's coming out in March? Gotta order me one.


----------



## HoboMan

Dogs of Doom said:


> If you saw my post (#399), I posted this image of the general parameters for a Bluesbreaker amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is gain & volume. All of these settings are savable. Then, there's a master volume pot on the amp, that controls the overall volume of the power amp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, on the bottom, the 1st 5 knobs are savable as programs. This also means for silent recording, you can turn the master off & it will not affect the recording, when using the USB interface...





Vinsanitizer said:


> The master is the overall "loudness" level. You would use the regular Volume control to set the relative volume levels between presets.
> 
> Think of it as if you were using a separate rackmountable preamp and poweramp. You wouldn't want your poweramp's "Matser" volume(s) to be footswitchable. So again you would use your preamp to set relative volumes between each preset.



OK, thanks guys.
I'm really interested in that 50 watt combo.
Will probably get one as soon as they're available.


----------



## Murray

I one click away from pre ordering one of these from Sweetwater. Just can't decide: 25 or 50. I leaning towards the 12" 50. 

Interesting move for Marshall. Nice to have a small, light, versatile combo for portability. Recording/DAW aspects interest me even more. Looking at UAD/Softube...their Marshall plug-in bundle of 3 amps goes for $399 USD. UAD plugs want to work with UAD-2 or Apollo interfaces. More $$$. Marshall CODE comes along & offers much more in the way of modeling in its own box with its own ss circuitry & DSP...for a bargoon of a price. Recording alone has me sold.


----------



## thegaindeli

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o[/ame]

Sounds like a 20 year old ZOOM processor... Hilarious!


----------



## mbell75

I kind of want one but my main problem with modeling amps is every guitar sounds the same thru them, especially on high gain settings. Ive owned the Mustang III and my $125 Epiphone LP sounded just like my $700 Gibson SG and my Gibson SG sounded just like my $1200 Fender Strat...it completely takes your guitars original and true tone out of it and replaces it with a digital sound. So you might as well just own a cheap guitar with decent pickups with one of these because you will hear zero difference in tone.


----------



## big dooley

mbell75 said:


> I kind of want one but my main problem with modeling amps is every guitar sounds the same thru them, especially on high gain settings. Ive owned the Mustang III and my $125 Epiphone LP sounded just like my $700 Gibson SG and my Gibson SG sounded just like my $1200 Fender Strat...it completely takes your guitars original and true tone out of it and replaces it with a digital sound. So you might as well just own a cheap guitar with decent pickups with one of these because you will hear zero difference in tone.



then try it out first... you'll be in for a big surprise.


----------



## blues_n_cues

mbell75 said:


> I kind of want one but my main problem with modeling amps is every guitar sounds the same thru them, it completely takes your guitars original and true tone out of it and replaces it with a digital sound. So you might as well just own a cheap guitar with decent pickups with one of these because you will hear zero difference in tone.



I'm not sure which ones you've been using but I use a lot of different modelers & vst's and I can tell the difference between all my guitars,especially a Strat & LP.


----------



## blues_n_cues

the optional footswitch-
http://www.coda-music.com/marshall-code-foot-controller-soon-p-23121.html






UK guys,how is it this little shop (CODA) get pics & info before anyone else most of the time?


----------



## Engelheimer

Already planning what I did on one of the Vox modeling amps w/Celestion Neodymium 5's. Used a pickup selector switch for front/back/both!


----------



## chiliphil1

thegaindeli said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o
> 
> Sounds like a 20 year old ZOOM processor... Hilarious!



Hey, 20 years ago I had a zoom processor and as a 10 year old that thing sounded GOOOOOODDDDDDD


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> Well all us new DSL40C owners just got shafted by a Chinese made Marshall SS modeling amp. Now we're stuck humping this 50+ lb beast around while you new soon to be Code owners flip it under your arm and skip down the street not to mention the resale value of the DSL40C just took a crash and burn nose dive.
> Sigh... the luck of the Irish.



Not seeing that. One is an all tube amp, the other is a SS modeling amp, totally different market.


----------



## The Ozzk

Like with the JMD, it's interesting to see that the ones more open to and supportive of this amp are players used to play the classics for many years.

I find reactive critics kinda cute.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I asked very succinctly, to make sure my American terminology wasn't getting in the way... ...
> 
> I don't know what they used in the JMD:1, but I suppose it's something like that?



The JMD is a different animal, it's still an EL34 based power section, just using a modeling preamp. So, any standard guitar cab using whatever speakers you like best will work. When cabinet emulation/modeling is employed (as in the CODE series), everything changes. Now, you need a speaker that can most accurately reproduce the modeled cabs, which is harder than it sounds. The downside is, for purchasers of the head version, you won't be using your standard guitar cabs and getting the intended results, unless the cab models can be bypassed (which may be the case).


----------



## HoboMan

Originally Posted by BanditPanda said:


> Well all us new DSL40C owners just got shafted by a Chinese made Marshall SS modeling amp. Now we're stuck humping this 50+ lb beast around while you new soon to be Code owners flip it under your arm and skip down the street not to mention the resale value of the DSL40C just took a crash and burn nose dive.
> Sigh... the luck of the Irish.





marshallmellowed said:


> Not seeing that. One is an all tube amp, the other is a SS modeling amp, totally different market.



Actually I think there is a large crossover market.
I was looking at purchasing a DSL40C but after trying one I didn't think it had the versatility I need for my 3 different cover bands.
Also didn't care for the volume difference between the clean and drive channel that everyone complains about.

I'm VERY interested in the Code50. It looks like it could be a GREAT amp for my cover band gigs and the 28 lb weight is a huge bonus, not to mention the affordable price.


----------



## The Ozzk

marshallmellowed said:


> The JMD is a different animal, it's still an EL34 based power section, just using a modeling preamp. So, any standard guitar cab using whatever speakers you like best will work. When cabinet emulation/modeling is employed (as in the CODE series), everything changes. Now, you need a speaker that can most accurately reproduce the modeled cabs, which is harder than it sounds. The downside is, for purchasers of the head version, you won't be using your standard guitar cabs and getting the intended results, unless the cab models can be bypassed (which may be the case).


The cab simulation can be bypassed. Any of the parameters can be bypassed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

The Ozzk said:


> The cab simulation can be bypassed. Any of the parameters can be bypassed.



Glad to hear that, they did it right. Did they also design the head to be usable with cabs of various impedence (4, 8, 16)?


----------



## The Ozzk

marshallmellowed said:


> Glad to hear that, they did it right. Did they also design the head to be usable with cabs of various impedence (4, 8, 16)?



Like all SS, it takes any load up to a minimum of 4ohms. Maximum power is delivered at 4 ohms.


----------



## Mystic38

I am interseted in the CODE 50, but purely for practice.. and i dont see any of my 5 tube amps leaving at all.

So, i guess i am in the other camp.. i simply do not see the CODE 50 being a competitor to the DSL40C at all.. 

FWIW, I dont see a volume difference between channels as a reason not to purchase, or a reason to sell, any amp.. this problem has been around for 40 years and there are plenty of ways around it.. only needs one pedal in the loop to add flat, clean boost to compensate for the low volume channel.




HoboMan said:


> Actually I think there is a large crossover market.
> I was looking at purchasing a DSL40C but after trying one I didn't think it had the versatility I need for my 3 different cover bands.
> Also didn't care for the volume difference between the clean and drive channel that everyone complains about.
> 
> I'm VERY interested in the Code50. It looks like it could be a GREAT amp for my cover band gigs and the 28 lb weight is a huge bonus, not to mention the affordable price.


----------



## Msharky67

Can anybody tell me if the Code amp is a great way to record with? Can you use connect it to a computer Via usb and use as an interface? Is the software able to be updated and or add more models? I would hope that it could because if you are stuck with with it has on it and that's it then why would I want this then. I have always hated processors because of this. Why make a one trick pony if you can't continue to get more for it. Just some random thoughts. Please give me your thoughts as I am sure others may wonder too.


----------



## thegaindeli

mbell75 said:


> I kind of want one but my main problem with modeling amps is every guitar sounds the same thru them, especially on high gain settings. Ive owned the Mustang III and my $125 Epiphone LP sounded just like my $700 Gibson SG and my Gibson SG sounded just like my $1200 Fender Strat...it completely takes your guitars original and true tone out of it and replaces it with a digital sound. So you might as well just own a cheap guitar with decent pickups with one of these because you will hear zero difference in tone.


Absolutely! This Code rig reminds me of the Johnson digital amplifiers of the 1980's. A friend uses a Johnson Marquis 2x12 combo. To him, it's the greatest sounding sounding amp ever built. The reality is, many players simply cannot hear any difference. If perception is reality, there's no point in arguing.

Enter one Marshall Code to the list.


----------



## big dooley

and of course nothing changes in 30 to 35 years... try it out first and then comment on it, or simply shut up.
but you're being such a biased narcissist, that by that time nobody would take an even honest opinion from you serious...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Msharky67 said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Code amp is a great way to record with?
> it hasn't been released yet (between April & June)
> Can you use connect it to a computer Via usb yes,that's the point and use as an interface? probably,since everything can be bypassed individually
> 
> Is the software able to be updated and or add more models?
> things can be edited & shared w/ other users so I guess you could say "yes".
> 
> I would hope that it could because if you are stuck with with it has on it and that's it then why would I want this then. I have always hated processors because of this. Why make a one trick pony if you can't continue to get more for it. Just some random thoughts. Please give me your thoughts as I am sure others may wonder too.



have you looked @ the Marshall website yet?


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Looks like the same sides are marshalling (excuse the pun) their forces again. Basically the same crews that were for/against the JMD. Well..I will say this about that. Some of us were wrong...some of us were right...back then. You all know which side of the fence you were/are on. Last monday night I played at one of the premier blues establishments on the Gulf Coast..guess which amp I carried..tonight I will be at the record release party for a major up and coming band...I will be part of the festivities as a featured guest.....the show is being recorded/videoed for a soon release. Guess which amp I am carrying? You got it-the JMD...both times. I am getting more and more excited about this new release from our friends at Bletchley on Keanes. I am probably going to get one if for nothing else to use as a total FX rack/pedal board replacement. Give it a chance. I do believe you are going to be shocked.


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o
> 
> Sounds like a 20 year old ZOOM processor... Hilarious!



Just think what the computers of 20 years ago were like compared to the performance of what is available today. Like a Horse and Cart being compared to a F1 Mercedes. Your statement is equally as relevant.


----------



## thegaindeli

big dooley said:


> and of course nothing changes in 30 to 35 years... try it out first and then comment on it, or simply shut up.
> but you're being such a biased narcissist, that by that time nobody would take an even honest opinion from you serious...


Someone once said; "Don't piss on my back, and tell me it's raining..."

The only thing worse than digitally processed gain tones, are the fan-boy quislings who persistently flaunt this garbage. If you continue "blowing e-sunshine" up the public back-side, nobody will take you seriously... I know I don't.


----------



## thegaindeli

Georgiatec said:


> Just think what the computers of 20 years ago were like compared to the performance of what is available today. Like a Horse and Cart being compared to a F1 Mercedes. Your statement is equally as relevant.


Let's go back 30 years... A circa 1985 TC 2290 outshines EVERY modern digital delay in existence. 

Like a handle inside of a coffee mug, your statement is equally relevant.

Your move!


----------



## nagha

I'm interested. I love my JMD and I'm open to digital as long as it sounds good. My Fender Mustang sucks and I was open to the Blackstar ID series (but there is a lot of grumbling about the software support).

The thing about the digital world is that the software needs maintenance and if Marshall isn't going to continually update the software on the device/computer end, then the amp becomes useless.

At the end of the day, even musicians are living in nearly pure digital worlds when it comes to their new work... and the audience can't tell the difference.


----------



## big dooley

thegaindeli said:


> Someone once said; "Don't piss on my back, and tell me it's raining..."
> 
> The only thing worse than digitally processed gain tones, are the fan-boy quislings who persistently flaunt this garbage. If you continue "blowing e-sunshine" up the public back-side, nobody will take you seriously... I know I don't.



you wouldn't even be able to tell the difference when an elephant was pissing on your back
i've been taken a lot more serious over here, then you'll ever be...
anyway, it's already obvious what you're upto... goodbye, mr butthurt


----------



## Frodebro

thegaindeli said:


> Someone once said; "Don't piss on my back, and tell me it's raining..."
> 
> The only thing worse than digitally processed gain tones, are the fan-boy quislings who persistently flaunt this garbage. If you continue "blowing e-sunshine" up the public back-side, nobody will take you seriously... I know I don't.



I don't know how the CODE will measure up, but I can guarantee you that digital technology has reached the point where it is indistinguishable from analog circuits. The only real hurdle left to overcome is the tube purists who refuse to accept anything that runs counter to their established beliefs.


----------



## thegaindeli

Frodebro said:


> I don't know how the CODE will measure up, but I can guarantee you that digital technology has reached the point where it is indistinguishable from analog circuits. The only real hurdle left to overcome is the tube purists who refuse to accept anything that runs counter to their established beliefs.


Really? Other than sampling rates, what advancements have been made in digital technology that make it "indistinguishable" from analog? Would Kemper be included in this advanced era of digital?


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> Let's go back 30 years... A circa 1985 TC 2290 outshines EVERY modern digital delay in existence.
> 
> Like a handle inside of a coffee mug, your statement is equally relevant.
> 
> Your move!



Already made it....I've ordered a CODE25. A 2290 is in my Flashback.....along with Tape delay, Analog delay etc. etc.. If you want to drive a horse and cart they are still available....one trick pony though (excuse the pun) 
FWIW I won't be using the CODE as an amp, just another bank of models to fire through the JMD1. If it's crapola I will be the first person to say so, but my feeling is it will be great.


----------



## Oldpunk

You're all wrong except for me, lmao.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Georgiatec said:


> Just think what the computers of 20 years ago were like compared to the performance of what is available today. Like a Horse and Cart being compared to a F1 Mercedes. Your statement is equally as relevant.


no doubt...

20 years ago, the average person didn't even really have much access to the internet & those that did, had very slow dial-up connections....



> *History of dial up modems*
> 
> Digital modems developed from the need to transmit data for North American air defence during the 1950s. Modems were used to communicate data over the public switched telephone network or PSTN. Analog telephone circuits can only transmit signals that are within the frequency range of voice communication. A modem sends and receives data between two computers. Modem stands for modulate/demodulate. In 1962, the first commercial modem was manufactured – the Bell 103 by AT&T.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bell 103 was also the first modem with full-duplex transmission, frequency-shift keying or FSK, and had a speed of 300 bits per second. Typical modem speeds progressed through 1200, 2400, 4800 and 9600 bps. Modem speeds were increased to 14.4 kilobits per second by 1991. Then, in 1994, it doubled to 28.8 kilobits per second. Soon after, there came 33.6kbps, which was thought to be an upper limit for phone line transmissions. But along came the 56k modem, and a new set of standards, so the speeds continue to push the envelope of the capacity of the telephone system. The 56K modem was invented by Dr. Brent Townshend in 1996.



Remember 56k? & that was fast back then...

I was indifferent to the JMD:1, because I wasn't even in the amp market at the time. I had been doing acoustic shows for the most part & using my JMP-1 for electric, ever since my TSL100 got stolen in about 2004...

I'll have to admit, I was skeptical, as I've tried out the usual low-level Line-6 pod at GC & to me, they put out nothing but noise. I just happened to see one posted for sale on here for $400 shipped & in pretty much like new condition, but modded in the fact that it had the power switch changed to a red light rocker, piping swapped from black to white & the grill cloth changed to tolex. But, for $400 shipped, I thought to myself, "what's there to lose?" it was a no brainer. It was also a pleasant surprise at how well some of the sounds are. I love the JVM sounds & the JMP-1 copy. My JMP-1 hasn't seen much action since...

I'm one of the few that has actually seen (& heard) this thing in person. It can get plenty loud. Has some authentic sounds in it. The only thing I didn't get to experience was actually playing on it myself, & plugging in to the interface, to see how well it tracks in a DAW...

While this is somewhat a low-level product, it's more serious than the nay-sayers want to give credit. They did hint that this is a launch of this sort of thing, so they are looking to make more serious high-end stuff later on. The problem though, is when you get people who claim to be Marshall aficionados, yet they seem bent on making Marshall fail as a company, whenever they release a new product.

Marshall is currently making a pretty full line of amps. For them to continue to make the expensive ones & only sell a limited amount, they also need to sell millions of cheapo amps. Thankfully for them, the DSL40c has sold more amps than any other in the US, so it helps to fund the amps that have made Marshall the choice of pro's. hint: companies generally do not make money on expensive models...

Anyway, the CODE won best product at NAMM. The bang for buck on this thing is really unreal. All those amps that Pleximaster owns (that you never will), are now available in one package for what? $200-500 - amazing! Take my money already!

That's how I see it. Trolls will be trolls - don't take them seriously...


----------



## Moony

Georgiatec said:


> FWIW I won't be using the CODE as an amp, just another bank of models to fire through the JMD1.



How will you do that? The 25 doesn't have an effect loop or send jack.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> Your move!


Ok, we get it - you don't like it... 


You're definitely being a troll. Your next move is to find another thread or find a time out in your future...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> How will you do that? The 25 doesn't have an effect loop or send jack.


headphone out works just as well for that. It's 1/8" Y mono/mono...


----------



## thegaindeli

Georgiatec said:


> Already made it....I've ordered a CODE25. A 2290 is in my Flashback.....along with Tape delay, Analog delay etc. etc.. If you want to drive a horse and cart they are still available....one trick pony though (excuse the pun)
> FWIW I won't be using the CODE as an amp, just another bank of models to fire through the JMD1. If it's crapola I will be the first person to say so, but my feeling is it will be great.



Like I said, my friend Mark LOVES his old Johnson Marquis... He obviously hears it differently that I do. To me, it sounds overly compressed and predictable. It always sounds the same, and maybe that's the way he likes it. He plays EMG pickups - I hate them! He's actually been playing through digital rigs so long, that I don't think he's comfortable with using a tube amplifier. For me, digital gain tones are doable at low volumes... Turn them up equal to a tube/analog amplifier, and it's no contest IMO. What's worse, is that digital becomes fatiguing (to my ears) in a very short period. It's not a matter of good or bad digital sound... It's the nature of digital. 

Your experience with digital differs. I should be respecting your opinion, not condemning it... Sorry. I can be way too critical at times, and I promise not to fart on any Code amplifiers.


----------



## thegaindeli

Dogs of Doom said:


> Ok, we get it - you don't like it...
> 
> 
> You're definitely being a troll. Your next move is to find another thread or find a time out in your future...


You're right. This sort of thing belongs in a "analog vs digital" thread... I stand corrected. 

To be clear, my comments are not "trolling" posts. Hijacking, yes... Trolling, no.


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> headphone out works just as well for that. It's 1/8" Y mono/mono...



It's worth a try, but maybe there are problems with the level?
And can you turn off the cab and speaker simulations?


----------



## Georgiatec

Moony said:


> How will you do that? The 25 doesn't have an effect loop or send jack.



Headphone out.....It was posted earlier that it will work. Then balance the signal with the volume on the CODE and the loop level on the JMD.
Will find out when I get it, if it doesn't work, back into the box it will go. As I posted earlier these amps HAVE to have the right connectivity for people to use them as they see fit. To fall down on that side of things would be a mistake.

It does have a headphone out doesn't it???


----------



## Oldpunk

I don't think there is anyone on this board that doesn't want one no matter what they may say or type. Do I prefer tubes over SS? Absolutely. Do I want a code 50 even though I got a 40c? Hell yea! At that price it's a no brainer.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> You're right. This sort of thing belongs in a "analog vs digital" thread... I stand corrected.
> 
> To be clear, my comments are not "trolling" posts. Hijacking, yes... Trolling, no.


I don't mind if you intelligently discuss your concerns issues, but posting things like you want to fart a wet **** all over one, etc., etc., is trolling. You're posting to be deliberately negative & get a reaction. That's trolling...

Like Dooley said. Wait until you have actually seen/heard/played one, then come back...


----------



## PU239

Moony said:


> It's worth a try, but maybe there are problems with the level?
> And can you turn off the cab and speaker simulations?



You will have to watch the output level on the headphone jack but its no different then having a fx out. It will work. The JMD1 is a perfect amp to use for this.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> It's worth a try, but maybe there are problems with the level?
> And can you turn off the cab and speaker simulations?


yes, as I've stated before, you can turn off every step of the simulation...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Well...as one of the few, the proud...that regularly professionally gig the JMD...I am very excited about this new product. The JMD rocks even at high volume without the iteration fatigue that has been mentioned. You just can't beat the versatility and convenience combined with that level of quality tone. Like I said..I played a blues/boogie gig at a premier club monday night...playing a similarly premier event tonight at a record release party and the genre is jazz fusion. JMD both nights. No re-programming at all...because I already have the tones saved. Look in my sig at what I could bring...Ive got them all programmed in very well...plus many other tone sets. It is officially on my agenda to get a Code.


----------



## thegaindeli

Dogs of Doom said:


> I don't mind if you intelligently discuss your concerns issues, but posting things like you want to fart a wet **** all over one, etc., etc., is trolling. You're posting to be deliberately negative & get a reaction. That's trolling...
> 
> Like Dooley said. Wait until you have actually seen/heard/played one, then come back...


I forgot about the "wet fart with viscous debris" thing... I did promise not to fart on any Code amplifiers, so we're good there. You are correct... There was a dash of trollage happening.


----------



## blues_n_cues

thegaindeli said:


> Someone once said; "Don't piss on my back, and tell me it's raining..."
> 
> The only thing worse than digitally processed gain tones, are the fan-boy quislings who persistently flaunt this garbage. :



yet you stick a mic in front of that classic tube amp & run it into a digital interface,computer DAW,digital rack fx,AD/DA converter,then burn it down to CD,upload it to the internet,or put it on your phone & play it for your friends....

NEXT!!!!.


----------



## PU239

chuckharmonjr said:


> Looks like the same sides are marshalling (excuse the pun) their forces again. Basically the same crews that were for/against the JMD. Well..I will say this about that. Some of us were wrong...some of us were right...back then. You all know which side of the fence you were/are on. Last monday night I played at one of the premier blues establishments on the Gulf Coast..guess which amp I carried..tonight I will be at the record release party for a major up and coming band...I will be part of the festivities as a featured guest.....the show is being recorded/videoed for a soon release. Guess which amp I am carrying? You got it-the JMD...both times. I am getting more and more excited about this new release from our friends at Bletchley on Keanes. I am probably going to get one if for nothing else to use as a total FX rack/pedal board replacement. Give it a chance. I do believe you are going to be shocked.



If you like the models in tbe JMD you are going to love these. Just pair the two amps together and you will be good.


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> Like I said, my friend Mark LOVES his old Johnson Marquis... He obviously hears it differently that I do. To me, it sounds overly compressed and predictable. It always sounds the same, and maybe that's the way he likes it. He plays EMG pickups - I hate them! He's actually been playing through digital rigs so long, that I don't think he's comfortable with using a tube amplifier. For me, digital gain tones are doable at low volumes... Turn them up equal to a tube/analog amplifier, and it's no contest IMO. What's worse, is that digital becomes fatiguing (to my ears) in a very short period. It's not a matter of good or bad digital sound... It's the nature of digital.
> 
> Your experience with digital differs. I should be respecting your opinion, not condemning it... Sorry. I can be way too critical at times, and I promise not to fart on any Code amplifiers.



The way I see it it's like having a very big Marshall pedal, with a rack of amps in it. The pre amp tones will be fed into my JMD, Vintage Modern, or DSL hbang and then have the benefit of a classic valve power amp and then use a normal 1/2/4 x 12 cab. I'm guessing the JMD will work best as the power amp was designed to power models in the 1st place. Who knows the 1959 with Greenback cab sim fed into the JMD's EL34 power amp, then a real 1973 Greenback cab may well sound rubbish...but I doubt it.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Thats my thoughts, PU. I am still curious as to whether/how well the midi controller pedal for the JMD will work with the code, since the code foot pedal won't be available until September.


----------



## thegaindeli

blues_n_cues said:


> yet you stick a mic in front of that classic tube amp & run it into a digital interface,computer DAW,digital rack fx,AD/DA converter,then burn it down to CD,upload it to the internet,or put it on your phone & play it for your friends....
> 
> NEXT!!!!.


Re-read my posts... I don't like digitally generated GAIN tones. I have a few originals that I recorded using digital effects, Korg i30 keys, digital drum tracks, and a Sony digital 4-track (was great little recorder). The gain tones were all generated using a tube preamp.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chuckharmonjr said:


> Thats my thoughts, PU. I am still curious as to whether/how well the midi controller pedal for the JMD will work with the code, since the code foot pedal won't be available until September.


I don't think it will work w/ it. You might get some function, but I wouldn't count on it. I kept asking about the JVM & JMD footswitches, but, they kept shaking their heads & saying "more like the MG" footswitch, but then seemed to indicate that the MG wouldn't be fully compatible either...


----------



## thegaindeli

Georgiatec said:


> The way I see it it's like having a very big Marshall pedal, with a rack of amps in it. The pre amp tones will be fed into my JMD, Vintage Modern, or DSL hbang and then have the benefit of a classic valve power amp and then use a normal 1/2/4 x 12 cab. I'm guessing the JMD will work best as the power amp was designed to power models in the 1st place. Who knows the 1959 with Greenback cab sim fed into the JMD's EL34 power amp, then a real 1973 Greenback cab may well sound rubbish...but I doubt it.


I use to use a Jackson Soloist, Soldano SP-77 preamp, Pro-Q, and Intellifex, into a solid-state Velocity 300 stereo power amp. My tube purist buddies use to scoff at my rig, but there was no denying the massiveness of my sound. Some say power tubes make the grade, but that old Rocktron Velocity 300 (to my ears) sounded great! So, it all goes back to what the player hears... 

I keep hearing about this JMD, but I have no idea what it is?

I admit, that I don't like change... I don't like the idea of some portable rig taking place of my stacked tube rigs, yet that's exactly what my old Soldano/Rocktron rack was! I sold it, and purchased a Soldano SLO100 rig. I was never as happy with the SLO100 rig, as I was with my portable rack.


----------



## Georgiatec

PU239 said:


> If you like the models in tbe JMD you are going to love these. Just pair the two amps together and you will be good.



I know we don't agree on Bowie....but seems we are on the same page with the CODE.


----------



## mbell75

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm not sure which ones you've been using but I use a lot of different modelers & vst's and I can tell the difference between all my guitars,especially a Strat & LP.



Ive owned the Fender Mustang and used one of the Line 6. Any guitar Ive played thru them sounds virtually the same on high gain presets. Even on slightly cleaner channels that emulate Johnny Marr etc.., pickups didn't matter. Its emulating his sound, not your guitars tone. Get on a Mustang and fire up one of the metal or other high gain presets and tell me you can tell the difference between an SG (or LP) and a Strat. They sound nearly identical.


----------



## WaltK

PU239 said:


> If you like the models in tbe JMD you are going to love these. Just pair the two amps together and you will be good.



This is my biggest concern (quality of the models) and your observation is very encouraging! I put myself on the list at Sweetwater today. Theirs aren't due in til July so I hope by then there will be a decent amount of user reviews. Im especially looking forward to Georgiatec's take on it as I think we both plan on using it the same way, an additional 14 models for the JMD.


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> I use to use a Jackson Soloist, Soldano SP-77 preamp, Pro-Q, and Intellifex, into a solid-state Velocity 300 stereo power amp. My tube purist buddies use to scoff at my rig, but there was no denying the massiveness of my sound. Some say power tubes make the grade, but that old Rocktron Velocity 300 (to my ears) sounded great! So, it all goes back to what the player hears...
> 
> I keep hearing about this JMD, but I have no idea what it is?
> 
> I admit, that I don't like change... I don't like the idea of some portable rig taking place of my stacked tube rigs, yet that's exactly what my old Soldano/Rocktron rack was!
















The JMD1 was the result of Marshall's last venture with Softube. A modelling pre amp and Classic Marshall EL34 power amp in one unit. Models>Phase Inverter>Power Amp. It was ahead of it's time and a very good piece of kit.


----------



## Ghostman

thegaindeli said:


> Really? Other than sampling rates, what advancements have been made in digital technology that make it "indistinguishable" from analog? Would Kemper be included in this advanced era of digital?



...um that's easy. The processing of the sampled signals. The algorithms to process the signals have advanced in leaps and bound. And yes Kemper would be on the frontier edge of these advancements.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> Really? Other than sampling rates, what advancements have been made in digital technology that make it "indistinguishable" from analog? Would Kemper be included in this advanced era of digital?





Ghostman said:


> ...um that's easy. The processing of the sampled signals. The algorithms to process the signals have advanced in leaps and bound.


Yes & they have it sampled at many different levels, to that when you turn the gain down on the guitar, it behaves like the amp when you turn the volume down. It's not like they have 1 sound & no matter what you throw in front of it, it all sounds the same. The dynamics are there & at such a quick response, that it's convincing. So, when you play that vintage plexi sound, when you turn down, you get that plexi clean. When you turn it up, you get that plexi crunch...


----------



## thegaindeli

Ghostman said:


> ...um that's easy. The processing of the sampled signals. The algorithms to process the signals have advanced in leaps and bound. And yes Kemper would be on the frontier edge of these advancements.


I just noticed that you play Crate amps. I played Crate in the 90's, and loved them! I had a sweet Crate tooled leather jacket that I got from a Crate rep. in Cleveland. I got my friend Mark playing them as well, one of which he still has.


----------



## thegaindeli

Georgiatec said:


> The JMD1 was the result of Marshall's last venture with Softube. A modelling pre amp and Classic Marshall EL34 power amp in one unit. Models>Phase Inverter>Power Amp. It was ahead of it's time and a very good piece of kit.


That is interesting. Digital and tube tech combined, in an all-in-one head. How would you compare the sounds to the actual amps?


----------



## Mystic38

Given that the code 25 is the exact same price as the MG30CFX yet offers a significant feature and functionality upgrade, and is very unlikely to sound worse, then I frankly cannot understand any negative comment about the CODE series. 

Its a big win for Marshall


----------



## Australian

Mystic38 said:


> Given that the code 25 is the exact same price as the MG30CFX yet offers a significant feature and functionality upgrade, and is very unlikely to sound worse, then I frankly cannot understand any negative comment about the CODE series.
> 
> Its a big win for Marshall





True. People can bitch all they like, but for the price they're going for, how can one lose?
And they're sort of cute too.
I haven't looked into it, but does anyone know if there will be a DAW plugin?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Originally Posted by *Msharky67* 

 
_Can anybody tell me if the Code amp is a great way to record with? 
it hasn't been released yet (between April & June)
Can you use connect it to a computer Via usb yes,that's the point and use as an interface? probably,since everything can be bypassed individually

Is the software able to be updated and or add more models?
things can be edited & shared w/ other users so I guess you could say "yes".

I would hope that it could because if you are stuck with with it has on it and that's it then why would I want this then. I have always hated processors because of this. Why make a one trick pony if you can't continue to get more for it. Just some random thoughts. Please give me your thoughts as I am sure others may wonder too. 

This is with Blues additions as well in red! As for the last thought, I personally wouldn't call an amp with 14 different models PLUS ability to store 100 presets as a "one trick pony". Man, it should be very nice light little amp!!
_


----------



## Rocktane

mbell75 said:


> Ive owned the Fender Mustang and used one of the Line 6. Any guitar Ive played thru them sounds virtually the same on high gain presets. Even on slightly cleaner channels that emulate Johnny Marr etc.., pickups didn't matter. Its emulating his sound, not your guitars tone. Get on a Mustang and fire up one of the metal or other high gain presets and tell me you can tell the difference between an SG (or LP) and a Strat. They sound nearly identical.



I had the same results as you with the Mustang, Cube, and a Vypyr. However, on my little THR-X, I can hear and feel the differences of even a pickup magnet swap. In fact, I usually have to change the eq settings when switching guitars (all humbuckers 13.5-16.7 btw). Is the difference as noticeable compared to a good tube amp? No, not as dramatic but it's still there. Modeling is definitely improving.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

thegaindeli said:


> That is interesting. Digital and tube tech combined, in an all-in-one head. How would you compare the sounds to the actual amps?



Go back and read my two posts. The JMD is absolutely phenomenal. That is coming from a 57yo thats been rocking tube rigs for over 40 years.


----------



## Ghostman

chuckharmonjr said:


> Go back and read my two posts. The JMD is absolutely phenomenal. That is coming from a 57yo thats been rocking tube rigs for over 40 years.



_you know, if you have no experience in something, you really should keep your opinions to yourself...._


----------



## Dmann

Moony said:


> It's worth a try, but maybe there are problems with the level?
> And can you turn off the cab and speaker simulations?



additionally, there is no reason one couldn't use a small mixer or even a headphone amp to control the level.

From what I've seen you can turn on/off each part of it, including the effects, the preamp, the poweramp, and the cab. Not 100% sure on this though.


----------



## PU239

Australian said:


> True. People can bitch all they like, but for the price they're going for, how can one lose?
> And they're sort of cute too.
> I haven't looked into it, but does anyone know if there will be a DAW plugin?



The DAW plugin is here.
http://www.softube.com/index.php?id=news125

"Right now" did I mention "Right Now" you need third party hardware to make it work. (Universal Audio's UAD-2/Apollo platform)

Nobody I know who has played or heard the CODE first hand has said anything other then WOW. I watched a load of hard ass critics come into the Marshall booth and nobody left saying anything other then they liked it. Point is like the JMD1 this is getting the same skepticism, fair enough. 

Some inside baseball about Softube. Their proprietary way to model amps and their harmonic curve was showcased in the JMD some years ago. Since then they have gone two steps further.... they now can model the tube power amp and speaker cabinets, this is something they could not do during the JMD time period. 

They way a amp is modeled matters, if Marshall thought someone other then Softube could do it better they would have paid them to do it. While this model is meant to appeal to young players do not doubt the sound quality, its not a Line6, Fender Mustang, or Helix. Its is amps from the Marshall museum that were carefully captured in a studio using a process only Softube has. 

While this video shows Softube capturing these museum amps for the Apollo system, they were at the same time doing the models for the CODE. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6I1Aiqijhs[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> When you turn on the amp, you have 100 presets.
> 
> Open the app in your iPad & you can scroll through all 100 presets. You'll come across a screen that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is preset #93. As you can see directly, it is a Bluesbreaker pre-amp, Marshall EL34 100 watt power section & a 1960X cabinet. Gain is on 10, Volume 2.8, etc...
> 
> Now, let's say I want to change the pre-amp section. See on the right, where it says Amp, Effects, Library, etc. Place your finger on Amp & swipe it all the way over to the left & you'll see a dialogue like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touch where it says Bluesbreaker & pull down to start a spinning through all of the different pre-amp section available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find the 1 you want to play & tap on it. Next, you want to choose the power amp: (same way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the speaker cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you are done. You can adjust certain other things, like you seen the presence & resonance, etc for the power section. Now, place your finger on the far left & drag it right to close that window. Now, choose the Effects on the right side & swipe/drag to the left to open the effects screen. Immediately, you see the pre-pre-amp effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll through them in the same manner. Choose what you want, then close it by clicking on the X (top right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & you'll see the effects loop section (post-pre-amp):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the on/off buttons to engage/bypass. Poke the dial & raise up/down until you reach the desired amount. You can poke & hold, then a dialogue box pops up & you can enter the value manually...
> 
> This is so intuitive/easy. You guys should be excited - looks like fun to me!
> 
> I might be explaining it a little clumsy, but I hope this helps give a little understanding...



just because questions easily answered in this post keep getting asked...


----------



## Frodebro

thegaindeli said:


> Really? Other than sampling rates, what advancements have been made in digital technology that make it "indistinguishable" from analog? Would Kemper be included in this advanced era of digital?



I don't know exactly how they do it, but I do know what the end results are. I have a Kemper, and the test for me on whether it stayed or was returned was this: I made a few quick direct profiles of my Mesa Mark V, then plugged the (powered) Kemper into one of my Mesa V30 1x12s, and the Boogie into the other (identical) cab. I then ran my guitar through an A/B box, and did a direct comparison of the two-switching back and forth as well as running both simultaneously. To my ears, the sound and "feel" were so close that I decided that the Kemper did indeed live up to what it claimed to do.

The one difference that stood out was that the Kemper actually cleaned up BETTER when I rolled back the volume on the guitar than the Boogie did, which some may like and some may not (oh, it's not EXACTLY like the "real thing").

Either way, prior to that hands-on experiment, I was of the opinion that digital was pretty close, but not _quite_ there yet. Is it 100%? Probably not, but it is so close that most people won't be able to tell one from the other in a blind test.

Running through full-range monitors is a different story, though. In this configuration, the Kemper no longer has that sensation of an amp in the room with you. Picking dynamics and all of that are still there, but it sounds more like hearing a great guitar amp mic'ed up and played back through your stereo. For recording or live applications this is a great thing, but for people who are used to a quad thumping them in the chest it's a completely different experience. Many people get used to it (I quickly did), but many do not.

And convenience... This is where the really good digital products absolutely shine. I can plug my Kemper directly into my interface and have access to an entire library of great amps profiled with high-end mics and preamps, and not waste one second dinking around with mic placement or worrying about being too loud when tracking at odd hours. 

Is digital for everybody? Absolutely not! It's simply a matter of choosing the right tool for your particular needs and expectations. I still love cranking up my tube amps, but I also love everything that the Kemper has to offer as well-especially providing me access to a multitude of boutique and rare amps that I'll never be able to own myself.


----------



## PU239

The Kemper does not model, it profiles. Big difference.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

PU239 said:


> The Kemper does not model, it profiles. Big difference.



****stupid question alert****

What is the difference exactly? Which one gets closer?


----------



## Frodebro

PU239 said:


> The Kemper does not model, it profiles. Big difference.



It digitally recreates an analog sound, which is something that profiling and modeling have in common, and is also where the great divide lies ("Digital versus tube"). My point being that yes, digital is up to the task. Whether it's profiles or models is only a variation on the common theme.


----------



## thegaindeli

I profiled my RK100, and the results were phenomenal! Way better then I expected. Playing the Kemper profile next to the actual rig of-course not as good to my ears, but the Kemper certainly added a tone of functionality. The fact that I could plug my TC2290 into the Kemper stereo loop, out through my PA, and an uneffected tone via 2x12 (center) cabinet made it difficult part with. I just couldn't justify spending nearly $3K, so part with it I did. It was the first digitally generated gain tone that I actually liked. Go check them out on YT... Anything that is posted "Kemper Cornford RK100" are my profiles. 

I went through the JMD1 clips on YT, but couldn't find a clip with much actual playing. The typical 14 minutes of talking, and 1 minute of play...  What I did hear sounded good though. I like that it looks like a traditional Marshall head.


----------



## PU239

LPMarshall hack said:


> ****stupid question alert****
> 
> What is the difference exactly? Which one gets closer?



Always subjective. I have had my Kemper rack for three years and all my Marshall's are in it. 

With modeling you get what they give you, with profiling you have many opportunities to A-B the profile to the real amp and tweak it until there is no difference before it is writen into the unit. Everything from the sag to the pick attack can be tweaked in the Kemper profile. I am biased but I would put my Kemper Marshall profiles up against any Marshall model sold today. I run the Kemper two ways....

1. Direct into my RME AD converter in stereo
2. Direct into a 100 watt custom built EL34 Slave amp

So back to the CODE. Since I think I understand all this **** and have been around Marshall's since the early 70s I think I am qualified to tell you if something sounds real or not. The models in the CODE sounded as good as the profiles in my Kemper. That I know. Marshall also would not have appreciated me slaving one of the new Jubes to the CODE at the show but I can assure you that these models will kick ass on there own or as a preamp going into a Class A power amp.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> I went through the JMD1 clips on YT, but couldn't find a clip with much actual playing. The typical 14 minutes of talking, and 1 minute of play...  What I did hear sounded good though. I like that it looks like a traditional Marshall head.


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvZ7S3lbRhA[/ame]


----------



## thegaindeli

Dogs of Doom said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvZ7S3lbRhA


Bad link...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Well...I'm back. The record release party was a smashing success. This old dog got up and did a set with the band...part cover stuff..part my material. The JMD as always shown like new money. I have every tube amp in my arsenal saved and modeled in this thing, and side by side blindfolded I dare you to tell them apart. I can't. I am totally sold, as a working musician, on Softube and their implementations. It is truly excellent. I can only figure the Code takes it to the next level. Marshall and the Swedes wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Australian

PU239 said:


> The DAW plugin is here.
> http://www.softube.com/index.php?id=news125
> 
> "Right now" did I mention "Right Now" you need third party hardware to make it work. (Universal Audio's UAD-2/Apollo platform)
> 
> Nobody I know who has played or heard the CODE first hand has said anything other then WOW. I watched a load of hard ass critics come into the Marshall booth and nobody left saying anything other then they liked it. Point is like the JMD1 this is getting the same skepticism, fair enough.
> 
> Some inside baseball about Softube. Their proprietary way to model amps and their harmonic curve was showcased in the JMD some years ago. Since then they have gone two steps further.... they now can model the tube power amp and speaker cabinets, this is something they could not do during the JMD time period.
> 
> They way a amp is modeled matters, if Marshall thought someone other then Softube could do it better they would have paid them to do it. While this model is meant to appeal to young players do not doubt the sound quality, its not a Line6, Fender Mustang, or Helix. Its is amps from the Marshall museum that were carefully captured in a studio using a process only Softube has.
> 
> While this video shows Softube capturing these museum amps for the Apollo system, they were at the same time doing the models for the CODE.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6I1Aiqijhs



I know. I use UAD. 
But I was wondering if they might do an complete independant CODE VST plugin for example.


----------



## Dmann

PU239 said:


> With modeling you get what they give you





really?


----------



## mbell75

PU239 said:


> So back to the CODE. Since I think I understand all this **** and have been around Marshall's since the early 70s I think I am qualified to tell you if something sounds real or not. The models in the CODE sounded as good as the profiles in my Kemper. That I know. Marshall also would not have appreciated me slaving one of the new Jubes to the CODE at the show but I can assure you that these models will kick ass on there own or as a preamp going into a Class A power amp.



So you're saying that a $200 amp modeler aimed at beginners sounds just as good as the profiles in your $2k Kemper?


----------



## WasStoNed

I've got an MG102CFX on backorder until around April in UK (£232 with free stompbox) but the CODE 100 is tempting me.

I was eyeing the DSL40c earlier this week and looks like this baby will model it and more


----------



## Australian

mbell75 said:


> So you're saying that a $200 amp modeler aimed at beginners sounds just as good as the profiles in your $2k Kemper?



Wtf is he talking about!?!?!


----------



## blues_n_cues

mbell75 said:


> Ive owned the Fender Mustang and used one of the Line 6. Any guitar Ive played thru them sounds virtually the same on high gain presets. Even on slightly cleaner channels that emulate Johnny Marr etc.., pickups didn't matter. Its emulating his sound, not your guitars tone. Get on a Mustang and fire up one of the metal or other high gain presets and tell me you can tell the difference between an SG (or LP) and a Strat. They sound nearly identical.



so you're saying even an acoustic plugged in will sound like Johnny Marr? 

I've played the Mustang II & a couple of L6 amps & can tell the difference,even on high gain. given,those are carppy amps to begin with. even on my cheap old Zoom G1 you can tell the difference between a Strat & LP,especially when using the neck pickups. 

no offense,but maybe it YOUR ears.


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> I went through the JMD1 clips on YT, but couldn't find a clip with much actual playing. The typical 14 minutes of talking, and 1 minute of play...  What I did hear sounded good though. I like that it looks like a traditional Marshall head.



Here's one I did of a JVM model for heavy crunch.

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/pre-10mp3

This one is a JCM800 2203 model.

https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/50-demo-mp3

Only recorded with an Olympus LS-5 handheld recorder, but will give you an idea of the possibilities.


----------



## PU239

mbell75 said:


> So you're saying that a $200 amp modeler aimed at beginners sounds just as good as the profiles in your $2k Kemper?



I said the models are as good and they are.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Like I was saying earlier yesterday...the cd release party was videod for future release...they also vid'd the jam after the band played thru the album. That will give you a clear picture of how a JMD sounds in a live stage setting. When they get me a copy after editing and clipping is finished, I will post it up in this thread.


----------



## PU239

Australian said:


> I know. I use UAD.
> But I was wondering if they might do an complete independant CODE VST plugin for example.



I could see Marshall releasing a complete VST Suite that would not include any third party hardware. If hardware were to be required it would be something Marshall sells themselves.


----------



## Jolme

I will get the Code 100H & cab asap. The demo video was great, lots of possibilities and the price is fair even


----------



## Ghostman

PU239 said:


> The models in the CODE sounded as good as the profiles in my Kemper. That I know.





PU239 said:


> I said the models are as good and they are.





oops.


----------



## thegaindeli

Georgiatec said:


> Here's one I did of a JVM model for heavy crunch.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/pre-10mp3
> 
> This one is a JCM800 2203 model.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/50-demo-mp3
> 
> Only recorded with an Olympus LS-5 handheld recorder, but will give you an idea of the possibilities.


I don't care for the JVM model, but the JCM sounds very good! Very convincing, but I'd need to know how it responds while playing in a feedback loop.


----------



## Murray

PU239 said:


> I could see Marshall releasing a complete VST Suite that would not include any third party hardware. If hardware were to be required it would be something Marshall sells themselves.



A Marshall CODE VST would be...sweet. From my perspective, they have basically issued a 3rd pty hardware device with the VST built into the interface in the CODE series. Just from a VST standpoint. And at $199 for the entry level box it is very competetive. For VST's, S-Gear costs $129, Kazrog's latest Thermionic 5 suite runs $219.99 & the UAD/Softube Marshall collection $399 + interface. CODE gets you all of that & a bag o'chips with a combo amp.

I really want to hear some clips recorded directly into the 'box' using the usb interconnect.


----------



## Georgiatec

thegaindeli said:


> I don't care for the JVM model, but the JCM sounds very good! Very convincing, but I'd need to know how it responds while playing in a feedback loop.



Yeah....the JVM tone was my attempt to get something close to a Jube, but came out a little bass heavy....this is all adjustable to suit though. The 2203 tone is pretty much what I use most of the time (with the same tone with a lot less gain for a clean tone). Now the CODE models are reported to be even better, so no wonder a lot of guys already using JMD's a licking their lips at the thought of plugging them into their JMD's.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PU239 said:


> With modeling you get what they give you...



That's too generalized a statement, and not true for the Axe Fx. There are enough editable modeling parameters in the Axe Fx to make your head spin. You can change everything from the bias and preamp tube types, to the type of tone stack and value of the bright cap. The Kemper is much more limited (according to former Kemper owners who switched to Fractal).


----------



## PU239

marshallmellowed said:


> That's too generalized a statement, and not true for the Axe Fx. There are enough editable modeling parameters in the Axe Fx to make your head spin. You can change everything from the bias and preamp tube types, to the type of tone stack and value of the bright cap.



Absolutely agree, however you are tweaking the patch post production. With the Kemper you can make tweaks pre production before you save/write the patch to the preamp. 

So you can only put so much makeup on a ugly woman, with the Kemper you can make sure the woman is already beautiful before she is made.

I am not a Axe hater, I am just saying there is a difference between profiling and tweaking a model already on the chip. I think Softube does the profiling as good or better then Kemper, that was my point.


----------



## minerman

Can you use the CODE amp as an audio interface via the USB??? 

If so, that'd be a no-brainer just for the amps/cabs to use in the daw, if the smallest combo has all the amps/cabs the bigger combo/head does....


----------



## PU239

minerman said:


> Can you use the CODE amp as an audio interface via the USB???
> 
> If so, that'd be a no-brainer just for the amps/cabs to use in the daw, if the smallest combo has all the amps/cabs the bigger combo/head does....



Yes.


----------



## McQ7

minerman said:


> Can you use the CODE amp as an audio interface via the USB???
> 
> If so, that'd be a no-brainer just for the amps/cabs to use in the daw, if the smallest combo has all the amps/cabs the bigger combo/head does....



The quick start guide from the Marshall website https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_QSG-ENGLISH-CATS-00222-PREVIEW.pdf states:
"Connect to your preferred audio software via USB to use CODE as a digital recording interface."

I rarely contribute here, but I've lurked for a long time and really appreciate this thread--it's best one going compared to thegearpage one (where I usually hang).

I'm intrigued. A Marshall take on the Fender Mustang appeals to me, since I'd heard that the Marshall amps in the Mustang are the ones lacking. I'm ok with the other way around, so I'd seriously consider the Code series.

To take a look around, I just installed the Marshall Gateway app. It's free and offers detailed insight into the custom configurations. Thanks to Dogs of Doom for those screenshot earlier that inspired me to look myself.

Aside from the Marshall options one could build:
American pre-amp (Clean, Crunch, or OD) going into a Bluesbreaker/JTM 45 style power-amp (Vintage Marshall 30w) and into a 1936V cabinet (2x12 V30 speakers). You'd end up with something like a Fender Tweed Twin (I think Keith Richards is using V30s in his live amps). So that's very, very attractive to me.

There are some pre-built American amp presents to look at in the app, as well.

I'm unsure what the American pre-amps are modelling, but I wonder if Clean is Fender Blackface, Crunch is Fender Tweed, and I think someone earlier said OD is Mesa Boogie?

Another thought: why have both Bluesbreaker and the JTM45 2245 preamp? Aren't they identical? Maybe duplicated for ease of use because of terminology?


----------



## BrentD

McQ7 said:


> Another thought: why have both Bluesbreaker and the JTM45 2245 preamp? Aren't they identical? Maybe duplicated for ease of use because of terminology?



The Bluesbreaker has a tremolo circuit as far as I know, so that might affect the overall tone of the amp. Other than that I think the amps are largely the same.

I think these CODEs sound great! I'm _not_ complaining here, but I wonder: was it a cost thing to leave an XLR out off of the amp design? It's one thing on a Mustang (III and up) that is really attractive and allows for silent, late-night tracking on things like tape machines and all-in-one recorders. USB won't cut it for those situations and sometimes dedicated hardware is the best way to limit latency.

I have enough amps for sure, but a 50 combo looks like an excellent product for a lot of my needs.

Keep up the good work, Marshall!


----------



## marshallmellowed

PU239 said:


> Absolutely agree, however you are tweaking the patch post production. With the Kemper you can make tweaks pre production before you save/write the patch to the preamp.
> 
> So you can only put so much makeup on a ugly woman, with the Kemper you can make sure the woman is already beautiful before she is made.
> 
> I am not a Axe hater, I am just saying there is a difference between profiling and tweaking a model already on the chip. I think Softube does the profiling as good or better then Kemper, that was my point.



Sorry, but I totally disagree, and it doesn't sound like you have a full understanding of the Axe Fx. By changing the deep edit parameters in the Axe Fx, you are in fact, altering the model dynamically, not just tweaking a static model. Changing one parameter can affect the behavior of multiple other parameters, it's as close to modding a real amp as you can get (only digitally). With the Kemper, you can vary the means of capture to your hearts content, but in the end you are still stuck with their profiling algorithm, which IMO pales in comparison. Also, I believe we have strayed off topic (sorry guys).


----------



## The Ozzk

McQ7 said:


> The quick start guide from the Marshall website https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_QSG-ENGLISH-CATS-00222-PREVIEW.pdf states:
> "Connect to your preferred audio software via USB to use CODE as a digital recording interface."
> 
> I rarely contribute here, but I've lurked for a long time and really appreciate this thread--it's best one going compared to thegearpage one (where I usually hang).
> 
> I'm intrigued. A Marshall take on the Fender Mustang appeals to me, since I'd heard that the Marshall amps in the Mustang are the ones lacking. I'm ok with the other way around, so I'd seriously consider the Code series.
> 
> To take a look around, I just installed the Marshall Gateway app. It's free and offers detailed insight into the custom configurations. Thanks to Dogs of Doom for those screenshot earlier that inspired me to look myself.
> 
> Aside from the Marshall options one could build:
> *American pre-amp (Clean, Crunch, or OD) going into a Bluesbreaker/JTM 45 style power-amp (Vintage Marshall 30w) and into a 1936V cabinet (2x12 V30 speakers). You'd end up with something like a Fender Tweed Twin (I think Keith Richards is using V30s in his live amps). So that's very, very attractive to me.*
> 
> There are some pre-built American amp presents to look at in the app, as well.
> 
> I'm unsure what the American pre-amps are modelling, but I wonder if Clean is Fender Blackface, Crunch is Fender Tweed, and I think someone earlier said OD is Mesa Boogie?
> 
> Another thought: why have both Bluesbreaker and the JTM45 2245 preamp? Aren't they identical? Maybe duplicated for ease of use because of terminology?



Jump to 10:00 and enjoy. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGfoYqTkSg[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Somehow I dont see a laptop being very visually stimulating sitting on top of a full stack.


----------



## Ghostman

chuckharmonjr said:


> Somehow I dont see a laptop being very visually stimulating sitting on top of a full stack.



all depends on the desktop background and screensave.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Ghostman said:


> all depends on the desktop background and screensave.



Good point...a massive rack would do the trick for sure


----------



## chuckharmonjr

One of the things i truly love about this brotherhood here...we go from discussing a new release by Marshall...to full bore discussion of the various vagaries of digital signal manipulation...to tit pics on a speaker cabinet...full circle debauchery at its finest!


----------



## stock_hippie

man i don't like English accents..


----------



## mbell75

Georgiatec said:


> Here's one I did of a JVM model for heavy crunch.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/pre-10mp3
> 
> This one is a JCM800 2203 model.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/50-demo-mp3
> 
> Only recorded with an Olympus LS-5 handheld recorder, but will give you an idea of the possibilities.



Now this sounds good! Much better than any modeling amp Ive heard before! Im hoping the CODE sounds similar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Georgiatec said:


> Here's one I did of a JVM model for heavy crunch.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/pre-10mp3
> 
> This one is a JCM800 2203 model.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/georgiatec/50-demo-mp3
> 
> Only recorded with an Olympus LS-5 handheld recorder, but will give you an idea of the possibilities.



I liked that JVM sample. Sounded a bit woolier than the JVM I tried, but I liked the sound going on.

The only thing I find that sounds off so far with the CODE amps is that it sounds like the on-board cab sims are stacking with the built-in speaker. Kinda sounds like it's killing the extreme high end. I'm hoping the cab sim is fully bypassable.


----------



## Ouijam

Made my 50 watt CODE combo preorder with Sweetwater. Done. Woot!


----------



## Mockingbird

stock_hippie said:


> man i don't like English accents..



Well that's bloody charming mate ! 

Anyway Code 50 just pre-ordered at GAK Brighton.

At the price it should be law that every Marshall Forum member owns one !


----------



## blues_n_cues

thegaindeli said:


> I the JCM sounds very good! Very convincing, .



yeah,the JCM does a JCM very well.. you can't hardly tell the difference.


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> man i don't like English accents..



.....


----------



## stock_hippie

Mockingbird said:


> Well that's bloody charming mate !
> 
> Anyway Code 50 just pre-ordered at GAK Brighton.
> 
> At the price it should be law that every Marshall Forum member owns one !




i like yours...


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> i like yours...



just sell a painting,
buy the CODE 25,
take it on the bus.
don't ferget where ya left it.
done deal.


----------



## Frodebro

PU239 said:


> I said the models are as good and they are.



The Kemper does not model, it profiles. Big difference.


----------



## Msharky67

I was thinking about this line today and I am not convinced at how good it is and worthy of getting. Here are my gripes. It does a lot of having a wide tonal range and FX which is good but how well do the amps sound stock without the FX? Are there going to be more amp models added in the future or is this it? What are all of the models on the amp? What are the FX modeled after?

I was considering the 25 watt combo to use as an interface to lay down ideas and make jam tracks with. 

I have always wanted to get a processor but always shied away because I know how a real tube amp sounds and it doesn't cut it. I can hear the difference. Someone else mentioned about how it any guitar you plug into it isn't going to sound like its unique self but just as a plain guitar. Pickups and tone wise isn't going to matter as much. I could be wrong. I like this because its different and affordable but I would have rather gotten the mini silver Jubilee but not for that price tag. For $499 it would have been perfect. My only other choice is still a DSL40c but I still want something with a different tonal range. I know the JS combo is coming soon but should I expect that to be $2500 as the mini SJ was way overpriced. If not I'll keep saving up til I get enough to get something half decent. Its such a headache searching for something just right.


----------



## PU239

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PU239*
> 
> 
> _I said the models are as good and they are._


 


> The Kemper does not model, it profiles. Big difference.



 

Talking about the CODE there chief not the Kemper. `


----------



## blues_n_cues

you say modeler...I say tomato.
as long as I can get da juice....

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rlc-ltd/jmp-and-shred-amp-tone-samples[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rlc-ltd/marshall-jmp-800-outlaw-tone[/SC]


----------



## PU239

Try to give some guys some information and they go MF on me, see you guys when the beast hits the street later.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

[/CODE]


Msharky67 said:


> I was thinking about this line today and I am not convinced at how good it is and worthy of getting. Here are my gripes. It does a lot of having a wide tonal range and FX which is good but how well do the amps sound stock without the FX? Listen to the 30 minute demo!!Are there going to be more amp models added in the future or is this it? What are all of the models on the amp? There have been multiple posts on this, look through the Marshall website. Listen to the demos. What are the FX modeled after?
> 
> I was considering the 25 watt combo to use as an interface to lay down ideas and make jam tracks with.
> 
> I have always wanted to get a processor but always shied away because I know how a real tube amp sounds and it doesn't cut it. I can hear the difference. Someone else mentioned about how it any guitar you plug into it isn't going to sound like its unique self but just as a plain guitar. Pickups and tone wise isn't going to matter as much. I could be wrong. I like this because its different and affordable but I would have rather gotten the mini silver Jubilee but not for that price tag. For $499 it would have been perfect. Marshall isn't going to put something out at a ridiculously low price because of your low budget. My only other choice is still a DSL40c but I still want something with a different tonal range. I know the JS combo is coming soon but should I expect that to be $2500 as the mini SJ was way overpriced. If not I'll keep saving up til I get enough to get something half decent. Its such a headache searching for something just right.



Look, wait and try a CODE. Not trying to be a dick, but wasn't your budget 500 like a year ago?? You gotta start saving more!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Any idea if Canadian distribution will deliver in March as well? I will have to check price with my dealer, nothing on line yet. I want!!


----------



## BrentD

PU239 said:


> Try to give some guys some information and they go MF on me, see you guys when the beast hits the street later.



Hope you're not getting that vibe from me! I like them. I think my wife might be a little more ambivalent about the idea than I am, though. Ha!


----------



## blues_n_cues

just a curious thought....Astoria,is it in there?


----------



## stock_hippie

blues_n_cues said:


> just a curious thought....Astoria,is it in there?



i pre-ordered but they lost my order....get it?///hu-hu


----------



## Oldpunk

PU239 said:


> Try to give some guys some information and they go MF on me, see you guys when the beast hits the street later.



Don't let some of these dudes make you think that we aren't grateful for the inside line on stuff that you share man.


----------



## Jethro Rocker




----------



## Frodebro

Oldpunk said:


> Don't let some of these dudes make you think that we aren't grateful for the inside line on stuff that you share man.



Definitely! For some people, the whole "tubes will ALWAYS be better" mentality is so deeply ingrained in their minds that to suggest otherwise upsets the world as they want it to remain.


----------



## stock_hippie

tubes will always be better...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stock_hippie said:


> tubes will always be better...



Good for you.


----------



## Ghostman

blues_n_cues said:


> just a curious thought....Astoria,is it in there?



lmao!! All this talk about the greatest Marshall amps are in the CODE presets.


Astoria is no where in sight.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ghostman said:


> lmao!! All this talk about the greatest Marshall amps are in the CODE presets.
> 
> 
> Astoria is no where in sight.


That's because it's too new...


----------



## RickyLee

My main concern will be the same thing I have ran into with all my other modeling amp experiences, as well as even some solid state amps old and vintage. That was the input sensitivity and digital clipping issues.

I had a short love affair many years ago with my first generation Vox AD120. This was the older ones with the blue grill cloth. Those amps actually did use a 12AX7 in them and they had an excellent warm tone when dialed in properly.

I started running my old 535 wah up front into the Vox and also found an outboard dirt pedal that sounded absolutely amazing into this Vox. All was good until I noticed an odd glitching in my audio signal. It turned out to be my wah mostly and my hot bridge humbucker pickup. Once I noticed this problem, I started hearing variations of it in other solid state amps I had. Obviously, digital clipping is a big no no. No matter if it has to do with digital recordings/CD's or digital modeling guitar amps That is where I went back appreciating my old vacuum tubes more than ever. 

But I have to admit I am very impressed with the demos of this new amp and even more if the price will be cheap. The GAS is coming on big time . . . .


----------



## thegaindeli

blues_n_cues said:


> yeah,the JCM does a JCM very well.. you can't hardly tell the difference.


Plus, the fact that the clip is totally dry. No effects at all. It's rare to hear such a great sounding "model" without any effects. Another great sounding JCM800 (dry) model comes from the Johnson J-Station. I think it's the J-Station? It's been a long time since I've messed with one.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

RickyLee said:


> My main concern will be the same thing I have ran into with all my other modeling amp experiences, as well as even some solid state amps old and vintage. That was the input sensitivity and digital clipping issues.
> 
> I had a short love affair many years ago with my first generation Vox AD120. This was the older ones with the blue grill cloth. Those amps actually did use a 12AX7 in them and they had an excellent warm tone when dialed in properly.
> 
> I started running my old 535 wah up front into the Vox and also found an outboard dirt pedal that sounded absolutely amazing into this Vox. All was good until I noticed an odd glitching in my audio signal. It turned out to be my wah mostly and my hot bridge humbucker pickup. Once I noticed this problem, I started hearing variations of it in other solid state amps I had. Obviously, digital clipping is a big no no. No matter if it has to do with digital recordings/CD's or digital modeling guitar amps That is where I went back appreciating my old vacuum tubes more than ever.
> 
> But I have to admit I am very impressed with the demos of this new amp and even more if the price will be cheap. The GAS is coming on big time . . . .



_Posted by Vinsanitizer's staff:_

The Vinsanitizer gigged a Mesa Rectoverb 2x12 stack in the early 2000's, but became increasingly unsatisfied with his tonal flexibility. He began using a BOSS GT-3 modeling floorboard as a preamp into the amp's return. Generally this provided great results. However it wasn't long before he began to hear an odd type of "swirling" sound in the distortion. Long story short the GT-3 went the way of the Dodo bird, and the Vinsanitizer went back to the drawing board. Since then he has tried many modeling devices including the Line 6 X-Live or whatever that was called, the BOSS GT-10, began using the 4-Cable Method before it was even heard of, and several other modeling devices, all to no avail. Today Vin uses small tube amps with a mix of gain from both the amp and an Xotic SL Drive pedal, to great effect.

This is an image of Vin's "magic black box". He sets the dip switches in accordance with the third setting at the bottom of the image, and uses his guitar's volume control for changes in volume and gain:


----------



## BowerR64

Can this amp get hacked? lol

Imagine playing and some jackass has the same app and he flips out his phone and starts changing settings while your playing at a field party or something.

sorry maybe that was a dumb thought


----------



## JCMDOUG

The best way to test it is in a live setting. I wonder how stable it will be with poor/low voltage. I have played some clubs where the voltage on stage was 113 volts. what if you plug in the same spot a your bass player with his 1000 watt rig. The amp may still run but it won't be happy. At such a low price I say try it if you don't like return it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

JCMDOUG said:


> The best way to test it is in a live setting. I wonder how stable it will be with poor/low voltage. I have played some clubs where the voltage on stage was 113 volts. what if you plug in the same spot a your bass player with his 1000 watt rig. The amp may still run but it won't be happy. At such a low price I say try it if you don't like return it.



most SS gear isn't as finicky about power as all tube signal path gear.
that said,the JMP-1 MIDI Pre which is a hybrid of sorts doesn't like dirty power.


----------



## chiliphil1

RickyLee said:


> My main concern will be the same thing I have ran into with all my other modeling amp experiences, as well as even some solid state amps old and vintage. That was the input sensitivity and digital clipping issues.
> 
> I had a short love affair many years ago with my first generation Vox AD120. This was the older ones with the blue grill cloth. Those amps actually did use a 12AX7 in them and they had an excellent warm tone when dialed in properly.
> 
> I started running my old 535 wah up front into the Vox and also found an outboard dirt pedal that sounded absolutely amazing into this Vox. All was good until I noticed an odd glitching in my audio signal. It turned out to be my wah mostly and my hot bridge humbucker pickup. Once I noticed this problem, I started hearing variations of it in other solid state amps I had. Obviously, digital clipping is a big no no. No matter if it has to do with digital recordings/CD's or digital modeling guitar amps That is where I went back appreciating my old vacuum tubes more than ever.
> 
> But I have to admit I am very impressed with the demos of this new amp and even more if the price will be cheap. The GAS is coming on big time . . . .



Good call. I guess it's possible that this amp as an adjustable pad for the input signal. I don't remember seeing that in here but it's a pretty big thread. I think that would be a very good idea because some people run hot pickups.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

BowerR64 said:


> Can this amp get hacked? lol
> 
> Imagine playing and some jackass has the same app and he flips out his phone and starts changing settings while your playing at a field party or something.
> 
> sorry maybe that was a dumb thought


This has been discussed. As w/ anything bluetooth, the host device has to approve the controller. Once it's been approved, then it's automatically joined, when the 2 devices are within range...


RickyLee said:


> My main concern will be the same thing I have ran into with all my other modeling amp experiences, as well as even some solid state amps old and vintage. That was the input sensitivity and digital clipping issues.
> 
> I had a short love affair many years ago with my first generation Vox AD120. This was the older ones with the blue grill cloth. Those amps actually did use a 12AX7 in them and they had an excellent warm tone when dialed in properly.
> 
> I started running my old 535 wah up front into the Vox and also found an outboard dirt pedal that sounded absolutely amazing into this Vox. All was good until I noticed an odd glitching in my audio signal. It turned out to be my wah mostly and my hot bridge humbucker pickup. Once I noticed this problem, I started hearing variations of it in other solid state amps I had. Obviously, digital clipping is a big no no. No matter if it has to do with digital recordings/CD's or digital modeling guitar amps That is where I went back appreciating my old vacuum tubes more than ever.
> 
> But I have to admit I am very impressed with the demos of this new amp and even more if the price will be cheap. The GAS is coming on big time . . . .


The input is dynamic sensitive. It sounds the same when you back off your guitar volume, as when you do it on any other amp, according to the pre-amp section you are in. The Bluesbreaker will behave like a BB & the DSL will behave like the DSL, etc., etc...

Softube really worked hard to emulate this. You can definitely hear the difference between single coil & humbucker, etc., as well...


----------



## jeffb

Oldpunk said:


> Don't let some of these dudes make you think that we aren't grateful for the inside line on stuff that you share man.



+1. I appreciate it.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Dogs of Doom said:


> The input is dynamic sensitive. It sounds the same when you back off your guitar volume, as when you do it on any other amp, according to the pre-amp section you are in. The Bluesbreaker will behave like a BB & the DSL will behave like the DSL, etc., etc...
> 
> Softube really worked hard to emulate this. You can definitely hear the difference between single coil & humbucker, etc., as well...



This is absolutely a fact I can attest to. The JMD, which has the first rendition of Softube emulation, behaves EXACTLY to attack, pickup choice, volume knob, boost in front or not, responds identically like my all-tube amps. If it didn't I wouldn't be using it onstage. Which I do frequently.


----------



## stock_hippie

I've never played thru a Marshall tube amp...not a 800...or a ..900...or a JMP...or a AVT...or a SLX...or anything...ive never seen or even touched one.....so i guess maybe i should get one of these stooped things...


----------



## stock_hippie

the cool part is its just got Marshall sounds...no Fender or all the other guys...just Marshalls..


----------



## stock_hippie

and i could buy one for every room in the house its so cheap


----------



## thegaindeli

Question: Why would anyone want or need a bluetooth controllable amplifier?


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> the cool part is its just got Marshall sounds...no Fender or all the other guys...just Marshalls..



someone said it's got Fender(ish) & Mesa(ish) American tones in there plus an acoustic simulator.


----------



## big dooley

thegaindeli said:


> Question: Why would anyone want or need a bluetooth controllable amplifier?


 from what i've seen of the app it'll work more intuitive then scrolling trough all those menu's on that little lcd screen
when roland came out with their gr55 guitarsynth, a lot of people complained about the endless menu's you have to scroll trough in order to make a preset... then there was one smart fella from a forum who made an editor program for it, which could run via usb... he never got the recognition from roland he actually deserved...
marshall just made an editor program themselves which can be used by bluetooth... a very smart move, because if they wouldn't have done that, it would only be a matter of time before people start bitching about it, possibly ruining future sales...

nothing is left to chance, they will not allow this new series to become a flop


----------



## solarburn

I going for the grab and go 100 watt combo when it's available...next year.

I'm thinking preorders will wipe out incoming stock for some time to come. These combos won't be ready till summer as it is so I read.

Any one want to buy a DSL40? Cheap?


----------



## blues_n_cues

big dooley said:


> from what i've seen of the app it'll work more intuitive then scrolling trough all those menu's on that little lcd screen



and because some of us blind ol' farts can't see it without a big screen tv.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvBg4AQnSD8[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

thegaindeli said:


> Question: Why would anyone want or need a bluetooth controllable amplifier?



I clearly remember very vividly people bitching years ago that electronic ignition could never replace a proper Mallory dual point distributor...or fuel injection will never be as good as a properly set up Holley 4 barrel...they were wrong as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Marshall did here what Line 6 should have did with Amplifi. Make both the amp controllable on the actual amp, AND give an option for Bluetooth.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stock_hippie said:


> the cool part is its just got Marshall sounds...no Fender or all the other guys...just Marshalls..


incorrect... While it's mostly Marshall sounds, they also have what they call "American" sounds. If you're talking Fender vs Mesa, they are more similar than people would want to admit, so if they did their American sounds based on those, then they cover a lot of ground. They might have done Ampeg though, so I'm not 100% sure what "American" means, except there does seem to be an upper midrange curve & tighter bass in British amps, than the Mesa/Fender amps...

Maybe they used a different American circuit altogether... Randall? I do know that Mike Fortin was hanging around the Marshall booth. Maybe they used something he did? Anyway, the good thing is that they give you more options there. Maybe you'll like the American sounds better - who knows? I do know that the American cleans, much like Fender & Mesa, are truly a lot cleaner than most British cleans, & that is evident on this amp as well. It makes it nice because you can switch from American clean, to British clean, to a little more gainy sound (either British or American) to something more gritty, to full on shred & have everything inbetween all at the touch of a button (when the foot controller is available)...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> Question: Why would anyone want or need a bluetooth controllable amplifier?





chuckharmonjr said:


> I clearly remember very vividly people bitching years ago that electronic ignition could never replace a proper Mallory dual point distributor...or fuel injection will never be as good as a properly set up Holley 4 barrel...they were wrong as well.


not only that, but, that's the way things are going...

If you've been involved w/ the more complex venues, of touring w/ multi-media stages, everyone is moving towards a silent stage, w/ IEM monitors. W/ the advent of this, people are using interactive mixing boards, that can also be controlled by bluetooth by the sound technician at various places in the venue w/ his/her tablet. 

This also means that when using Aviom, you can have a custom mix in your IEM feed by use of your onstage tablet. You can have a songlist, which can be updated if there's a change mid-set, & now, you can control your amp on that same tablet. If there's a sync track going, where you have count-ins & cues, you can control who hears that onstage as well.

Welcome to the 21st century multi-media experience...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Havent used in-ear onstage yet...but use them extensively in all my session work.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chuckharmonjr said:


> Havent used in-ear onstage yet...but use them extensively in all my session work.


I'm personally not a fan, but I'm old school...

I think it's good to have OCD control over the sound mix, so, if you want the audience to have great sound, it's great (if your engineer is competent). For the feel of live music & interaction onstage - I don't like it. I think those drum plexi cages are the worst invention for drummers. Along w/ IEM, it's a sure way to deafen the poor guy trapped inside. Sure, you get stage volume down, but, IEM's can hurt your hearing much quicker than open air hearing of loud sounds, especially if you wear ear protection...

But, it is being heavily implemented these days & is going to go more that way in the near future. The DB police are there to protect the poor concert goers, that don't want protected...


----------



## nagha

I've asked the guys at Andertons to do comparisons between the real models and Code presets. I think it'll be an interesting test... 

I have a JMD and I love it. I would love a 100w combo amp that I could use as backup and for practice.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm personally not a fan, but I'm old school...
> 
> I think it's good to have OCD control over the sound mix, so, if you want the audience to have great sound, it's great (if your engineer is competent). For the feel of live music & interaction onstage - I don't like it. I think those drum plexi cages are the worst invention for drummers. Along w/ IEM, it's a sure way to deafen the poor guy trapped inside. Sure, you get stage volume down, but, IEM's can hurt your hearing much quicker than open air hearing of loud sounds, especially if you wear ear protection...
> 
> But, it is being heavily implemented these days & is going to go more that way in the near future. The DB police are there to protect the poor concert goers, that don't want protected...



I like mine. We're not that loud onstage and I only use 1 earbud so I can hear onstabe as well. Easier on the voice. Though I still like a big floorwedge as well. As long as I can hear vocals OK.

With my small plethora of amps, I might take a leap of faith and sell my 40C beforw the influx of CODEs to pick up a 50 watt version. It just seems so sensible to me.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> I like mine. We're not that loud onstage and I only use 1 earbud so I can hear onstabe as well. Easier on the voice. Though I still like a big floorwedge as well. As long as I can hear vocals OK.
> 
> With my small plethora of amps, I might take a leap of faith and sell my 40C beforw the influx of CODEs to pick up a 50 watt version. It just seems so sensible to me.


they say that using 1 in/1 out is really bad for your ears/hearing. Be careful...


----------



## thegaindeli

chuckharmonjr said:


> I clearly remember very vividly people bitching years ago that electronic ignition could never replace a proper Mallory dual point distributor...or fuel injection will never be as good as a properly set up Holley 4 barrel...they were wrong as well.



Exactly! Just because you can do something, doesn't mean your should do it.

I would prefer that Marshall drops its solid-state and digital lines entirely, build a tube manufacturing facility in England, and feature tube only amplifiers.


----------



## stock_hippie

but its still solid state....ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stock_hippie said:


> but its still solid state....ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!


it's digital, saying it's simply solid state is disingenuous...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thegaindeli said:


> Exactly! Just because you can do something, doesn't mean your should do it.
> 
> I would prefer that Marshall drops its solid-state and digital lines entirely, build a tube manufacturing facility in England, and feature tube only amplifiers.


Why?

They have a complete line of tube only amps mfgr'd in Bletchley. They make them there & everybody bitches. They make more budget alternatives abroad & everybody bitches...


----------



## thegaindeli

Dogs of Doom said:


> Why?
> 
> They have a complete line of tube only amps mfgr'd in Bletchley. They make them there & everybody bitches. They make more budget alternatives abroad & everybody bitches...


Well, than at least delve into the world of tube manufacturing. Tube amps aren't going anywhere, as long as tubes are available. Why can't Marshall (or someone else) build a tube manufacturing facility that produces tubes of the highest quality possible? Model them after the old Amperex, Mullard, Telefunken, RCA, etc...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why not both? Don't ditch solid state/digital. A lot of people (including me) can see the advantages of solid state and digital tech _*when there's actual effort in making it sound good*_ (see, JMD series, the old Mosfet and Valvestate series, and hopefully the Code series).


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Because certain countries have EPA type standards/regulations that make tube mfgr'ing too toxic for their country. Countries like Russia & China don't care about EPA standards/regulations. Why don't we mfgr tubes in the US, Canada, Germany, or Holland?

Can't blame Marshall for that. They didn't close down Blackburn...


----------



## thegaindeli

Dogs of Doom said:


> Because certain countries have EPA type standards/regulations that make tube mfgr'ing too toxic for their country. Countries like Russia & China don't care about EPA standards/regulations. Why don't we mfgr tubes in the US, Canada, Germany, or Holland?
> 
> Can't blame Marshall for that. They didn't close down Blackburn...


Yet, the EPA doesn't have a problem with alkaline and lithium-ion batteries... As I understand it, radioactive materials were removed from vacuum tubes by the 1950's. If you ask me, it's a conspiracy to destroy the economic infrastructure of Europe and the USA. (tin hat emoticon)

X-Files is back!


----------



## RickyLee

thegaindeli said:


> Well, than at least delve into the world of tube manufacturing. Tube amps aren't going anywhere, as long as tubes are available. Why can't Marshall (or someone else) build a tube manufacturing facility that produces tubes of the highest quality possible? Model them after the old Amperex, Mullard, Telefunken, RCA, etc...



Unless they can figure out a way to do this with some type of new materials/metals technology, we will never see it. The making of valves/vacuum tubes is just too much of a pollutant. It comes down to what to do with all the toxic waste after the manufacturing. But it would be cool to see someone come up with a more environmentally friendly way to make them.

But to add to what I wrote earlier, I might jump on this bandwagon but I will be putting the amp through its paces testing for any type of digital glitching I heard in other modeling amps. I think that issue with my Vox and the wah up front was partly to due with certain frequencies being boosted that was giving the digital signal trouble. Obviously, a too hot of a signal being converted from analog to digital is not good. But in the case of the Vox amp, it had an internal built in wah that functioned from one of the two expression pedals on the floor pedal, and it was not too bad. I noticed no issues when using the built in wah. But my outboard wah sounded much better outside of the glitches that would appear. Plus I was much more used to the physical use of my outboard wah than using that expression pedal.

On a positive note, I would think that the tone of this new Marshall Code has to be superior to that old Vox AD120. And I had taken that Vox to a jam and was playing along side of a guy that had a JVM410H into a 4X12. I was running my Vox into my G12-65 2X12 cab and had my setup of my Plexi Tone pedal boosting it. I was not impressed with the guys tone playing through the JVM ( he probably did not have it dialed in properly as well? ), as was agreed by my buddies as well. That was when I really noticed how cool that Vox was and the possibilities of the new modeling technology. So fast forward up many years and we have to obviously see some tonal improvements from this technology.


----------



## Ghostman

Dogs of Doom said:


> Why?
> 
> They have a complete line of tube only amps mfgr'd in Bletchley. They make them there & everybody bitches. They make more budget alternatives abroad & everybody bitches...



everybody?


----------



## Oldpunk

As good as it may be, and we will see, I think that it still won't thump through your torso the way an old school valve circuit with celestions do. They'd be shooting themselves in the foot if that were the case. Why buy any other marshall if this digital version is better and has it all for a few hundred bucks? As cool as it is , and I am going to pick up one too, I can't see that happening. Hold on to those 40c's and the like....enjoy them all.


----------



## thegaindeli

I like what I hear... I don't want to, but I do. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Oldpunk said:


> As good as it may be, and we will see, I think that it still won't thump through your torso the way an old school valve circuit with celestions do. They'd be shooting themselves in the foot if that were the case. Why buy any other marshall if this digital version is better and has it all for a few hundred bucks? As cool as it is , and I am going to pick up one too, I can't see that happening. Hold on to those 40c's and the like....enjoy them all.


if you run it through a tube power amp into a 1960, it should thump just like the normal amp that you are running it through...

Obviously, the amp combo at lower volumes won't have any thump, but, it will sound like a well recorded amp. It does get loud, but there is no way to replicate the air movement of SPL coming from a certain amp/speaker set-up...


----------



## Oldpunk

Dogs of Doom said:


> if you run it through a tube power amp into a 1960, it should thump just like the normal amp that you are running it through...
> 
> Obviously, the amp combo at lower volumes won't have any thump, but, it will sound like a well recorded amp. It does get loud, but there is no way to replicate the air movement of SPL coming from a certain amp/speaker set-up...



If and should......lol.

Not so sure yet about that, yet, one of the main reasons being the speakers but we will see.

I dig it and I'm in no way trying to bag on it but it just doesn't make sense from a logical business perspective. Although good, It won't sound better or just like what it's trying to copy IMHO. It is what it is and will have its niche. Again, we shall see.

To me the code will be like marshall's version of a cover band. Albeit they might be a tight ripping cover band, they're still a cover band. We all know no covers sound better than the original artists.

I still am looking forward to it though.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dogs of Doom said:


> they say that using 1 in/1 out is really bad for your ears/hearing. Be careful...



Hmmm wonder why.. thanks!! Neither ear gets it too loud, the way we play in most venues.


----------



## Dmann

Oldpunk said:


> We all know no covers sound better than the original artists.



I don't agree with this at all, and it's already widely accepted in the entire industry that the technology has not only accomplished 100% authenticity, it has surpassed what a real amp can and will ever do.

The problem with many's viewpoint is IMO, they are looking at current modeling like it's only reason for being is to emulate or copy or reproduce what's been done...... The thing is, it's so much more than that, you can do so much more and take it further. You can tweak things that on a real amp would be impossible or literally destroy the amp.

I have created a completely unique amp and cab for example in the Axe FX II that no real amp could ever come close to sounding like.

All I'm getting at, is I wish that people would be a little more open minded and see the big picture. It's not about threatening the end of tube amps, it's about evolution and advancement.


----------



## Oldpunk

Dmann said:


> I don't agree with this at all, and it's already widely accepted in the entire industry that the technology has not only accomplished 100% authenticity, it has surpassed what a real amp can and will ever do.
> 
> The problem with many's viewpoint is IMO, they are looking at current modeling like it's only reason for being is to emulate or copy or reproduce what's been done...... The thing is, it's so much more than that, you can do so much more and take it further. You can tweak things that on a real amp would be impossible or literally destroy the amp.
> 
> I have created a completely unique amp and cab for example in the Axe FX II that no real amp could ever come close to sounding like.
> 
> All I'm getting at, is I wish that people would be a little more open minded and see the big picture. It's not about threatening the end of tube amps, it's about evolution and advancement.



Couple things....what covers are better than the originals? Hence the term cover. Think about it, these are modeling themselves after something that already exists not the other way around. According to this logic everyone needs to get rid of all their plexis, Jubes, 2203's, dsl's and just buy a code or other brand of emulator. 

Ain't gonna happen.

The main reason I brought this up was the talk about how people already want to sell off their stuff like a 40c for the code. That is the big picture and it's blurry from my perspective at this juncture. I'm all about advancement and innovation but you have to consider the source when doing it. Modeling would not be if there was nothing to model from in the first place. You can't trace a blank sheet of paper.

Again, I'm not trying to bash, just discuss the pros and cons. I think it's going to be a cool amp.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Haven't tried one yet so can't say for sure, but I bought a 40C to get something more 'compact', before I found my 6101. It is about 55 lbs and I HAVE to boost the front with an OD because there is not enoigh distortion, for me.
I really like it's ability to thump at lower volumes. If tonally, the little Code 50 is even close, I can hump it downstairs at practices and have far more versatility at smaller venues than carrying around the 40C. That is my logic and it works for me in this case, pending a Code trial. I may keep the 40C or find it moot.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

To me, a big advantage is consistency. You never have to worry about poor mic engineering - ever...

That's always a consideration when you are relying on a venue staffer to mic up your rig. Here, it's plug & play - night after night. You'll always sound just like the model you choose...


----------



## Oldpunk

All great points, there is no right or wrong answer or perspective.


Great thread.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Haven't tried one yet so can't say for sure, but I bought a 40C to get something more 'compact', before I found my 6101. It is about 55 lbs and I HAVE to boost the front with an OD because there is not enoigh distortion, for me.
> I really like it's ability to thump at lower volumes. If tonally, the little Code 50 is even close, I can hump it downstairs at practices and have far more versatility at smaller venues than carrying around the 40C. That is my logic and it works for me in this case, pending a Code trial. I may keep the 40C or find it moot.


One thing I always hate about combo amps (which is why I'll never own a DSL40C), is how heavy & awkward they are. Well, 2, I don't like the open back tone. I can lump around a 100 watt head & 4x12 easier. The CODE weighs a little heavier than the speaker. No heavy transformers, no glass. They are light - very light...


----------



## Oldpunk

C'mon you guys, are you really that weak? waaah, my amps too heavy....Time to do some push ups, lol.


I think just the opposite, the lack of bulk makes it feel cheap and not durable if anything. That was my first reaction when I picked one up at NAMM, while the mini jube felt rock solid and tough.


----------



## Antmax

Modeling should be able to mimic tubes perfectly. It's all mathematics, physics and a bunch of algorithms that calculate what happens when different components, materials, electricity, heat and what have you interact with one another. 

If you have enough data to come up with the best algorithms, you can emulate the individual components and how they interact with one another. Someone has to want to put the money and resources into it you should be able to reproduce a tube amps sound pretty much perfectly. In time it will probably happen. A few years ago computers probably weren't powerful enough to do it in realtime. Today who knows. Many of us have 4+ core CPU's and GPU's that have thousands of pipelines that calculate from separate data streams in parallel and spew out complex math and fancy graphics out the other end. It can just as easily be used to create sound.

I expect there just hasn't been that much serious effort been put into such a niche area/small market as tube amps for guitarists.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Oldpunk said:


> C'mon you guys, are you really that weak? waaah, my amps too heavy....Time to do some push ups, lol.
> 
> 
> I think just the opposite, the lack of bulk makes it feel cheap and not durable if anything. That was my first reaction when I picked one up at NAMM, while the mini jube felt rock solid and tough.


well, when you've had a bad back all of your adult life, ergonomics, body mechanics & pivot points are what you rely on. I've also had a botched hernia surgery, so, I don't have a good mid section for lifting awkward weight. I can lump my SVT cab's & 4x12s all day long. Little stubby fat combo amps? not so much...

& to me, the heaviness of MDF/HDF cabinets (like the DSL40C), make them feel cheap... ...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

What he said... No, I find those combos very dense. It is awkward carrying it downstairs and I have no room to lug a 4x12 to shows. Again, I have no real issue hauling around the TSL122, the Jube, etc but I wanted just 1 compact Marshall, that is, before I found the 6101 which is extremely dense as well. 
Pushups are needed as well!! If the CODE 50 sounds that good amd is that versatile, I may find I have no need for the 40C and we are running out of space!!


----------



## Dmann

Oldpunk said:


> Couple things....what covers are better than the originals? Hence the term cover.
> I happen to like many covers over the originals, BUT Opinions are not facts, and just because you don't think someone's cover is better doesn't mean someone else is not allowed to think it is, or that your opinion trumps theirs or vice versa.
> 
> Think about it, these are modeling themselves after something that already exists not the other way around.
> Yes, this was how it all started many years ago, but not how it currently stands. That time has come and gone and it's time people started seeing that the limit or the goal isn't simply to copy what's been done. It is entirely possible to create a completely unique amp model that is is not based off any real amp. I know many that do exactly this. Fractal even includes "FAS" models in the Axe FX II that are their own Ideal amp creations that are not modeled after any real amp.
> 
> According to this logic everyone needs to get rid of all their plexis, Jubes, 2203's, dsl's and just buy a code or other brand of emulator.
> 
> That's not what anyone is saying at all, and sadly it's this kind of viewpoint that makes discussing things turn into pissing contests.....
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> Opinions are not facts... sorry bro. It's already happening, many old dogs just don't want to accept it.
> 
> The main reason I brought this up was the talk about how people already want to sell off their stuff like a 40c for the code. That is the big picture and it's blurry from my perspective at this juncture. I'm all about advancement and innovation but you have to consider the source when doing it. Modeling would not be if there was nothing to model from in the first place. You can't trace a blank sheet of paper.
> 
> But you keep refusing to hear what I'm saying man. Yes, modeling can create a model of the real thing. What you don't seem to get is that it's NOT LIMITED TO THAT and the majority of users that understand this have moved past that idea and create completely original models.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to bash, just discuss the pros and cons. I think it's going to be a cool amp.



I am discussing as well, I feel however though that many seem to be living in the past and are just being obstinate and stubborn for the sake of it citing arguments that are not even relevant at this point in time.

It's all just gear. It's not a competition. This isn't sports.


----------



## PU239

thegaindeli said:


> Well, than at least delve into the world of tube manufacturing. Tube amps aren't going anywhere, as long as tubes are available. Why can't Marshall (or someone else) build a tube manufacturing facility that produces tubes of the highest quality possible? Model them after the old Amperex, Mullard, Telefunken, RCA, etc...



What kind of cork sniffing HS is this? There are whacked out environmentalists and environmental laws that make it impossible to manufacture tubes today anywhere but in countries like China, Russia or somewhere else that have the balls to tell these people to STFU. 

All this crap about all these old tubes sounding so much better....yes they had less noise and always lasted longer for sure, but modern tubes sound pretty darn good. You do know that the equipment used to make the old Mullards and RCAs from these old factories is now being used in the China factory don't you?


----------



## PU239

Antmax said:


> Modeling should be able to mimic tubes perfectly. It's all mathematics, physics and a bunch of algorithms that calculate what happens when different components, materials, electricity, heat and what have you interact with one another.
> 
> If you have enough data to come up with the best algorithms, you can emulate the individual components and how they interact with one another. Someone has to want to put the money and resources into it you should be able to reproduce a tube amps sound pretty much perfectly. In time it will probably happen. A few years ago computers probably weren't powerful enough to do it in realtime. Today who knows. Many of us have 4+ core CPU's and GPU's that have thousands of pipelines that calculate from separate data streams in parallel and spew out complex math and fancy graphics out the other end. It can just as easily be used to create sound.
> 
> I expect there just hasn't been that much serious effort been put into such a niche area/small market as tube amps for guitarists.




WARNING!!! you guys have someone on this forum with a clue. 

You are absolutely correct Antmax!! Good post!


----------



## Ghostman

PU239 said:


> WARNING!!! you guys have someone on this forum with a clue.
> 
> You are absolutely correct Antmax!! Good post!



okay, so there's one.


----------



## PU239

blues_n_cues said:


> someone said it's got Fender(ish) & Mesa(ish) American tones in there plus an acoustic simulator.




All the preamps where modeled by Softube using real amps. This includes the ones named American Clean and American OD (which IMO is the heaviest sound in the amp). They were NOT modeled from a Fender nor a Mesa Boogie. 

Maybe they are sounds from the future. 



*At 5:23 you can hear the American Clean. At 6:48 you hear the very special Bletchley JCM800. At 9:30 the Jube*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jg4SIkcLG0[/ame]

*At 7:35 Nick shows you American OD*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEmKGFLVtNo[/ame]


----------



## Oldpunk

Dmann, DOD and everyone else who has their takes on things, let me be clear that I agree with you at the same time and understand what you're saying as well. Theres no contest or anything just giving another viewpoint is all. I'm not one of those dudes that hates to be wrong or think it's my way or the highway....I actually enjoy being wrong for that's when you really learn if you allow it to teach you.

Just my fifth of a dime.....


----------



## stock_hippie

I'll ask my wife and she what she says...


----------



## PU239

stock_hippie said:


> I'll ask my wife and she what she says...


----------



## Frodebro

Oldpunk said:


> Couple things....what covers are better than the originals? Hence the term cover.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJx5626euOo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrWNTqbLFFE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNmEQpy0Wnc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6klDcGNpLk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCrlyX6XbTU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJyQpAiMXkg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMmljYkdr-w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgWBN8yt_E[/ame]


----------



## stock_hippie

those Marshall demo guys look like cops...


----------



## thegaindeli

PU239 said:


> What kind of cork sniffing HS is this? There are whacked out environmentalists and environmental laws that make it impossible to manufacture tubes today anywhere but in countries like China, Russia or somewhere else that have the balls to tell these people to STFU.
> 
> All this crap about all these old tubes sounding so much better....yes they had less noise and always lasted longer for sure, but modern tubes sound pretty darn good. You do know that the equipment used to make the old Mullards and RCAs from these old factories is now being used in the China factory don't you?


Yes, but the quality of materials used to construct these tubes is less than you'd expect. Same goes with China made tube sockets. The quality of ceramic is "tea cup" grade. i.e. Garbage! 

Your comment tells me, that you have little to no experience with HQ glass. If you did, you would never have made such an amateur comment. I'm not saying that there are no HQ tubes out there... They are just getting tougher to find these days. I have a quad of SED =C= 6L6's, which are some damn fine sounding tubes.


----------



## rmlevasseur

Antmax said:


> Modeling should be able to mimic tubes perfectly. It's all mathematics, physics and a bunch of algorithms that calculate what happens when different components, materials, electricity, heat and what have you interact with one another.
> 
> If you have enough data to come up with the best algorithms, you can emulate the individual components and how they interact with one another. Someone has to want to put the money and resources into it you should be able to reproduce a tube amps sound pretty much perfectly. In time it will probably happen. A few years ago computers probably weren't powerful enough to do it in realtime. Today who knows. Many of us have 4+ core CPU's and GPU's that have thousands of pipelines that calculate from separate data streams in parallel and spew out complex math and fancy graphics out the other end. It can just as easily be used to create sound.
> 
> I expect there just hasn't been that much serious effort been put into such a niche area/small market as tube amps for guitarists.



I agree with this 100%. Unfortunately, i guess I am one of the few that isn't impressed by the demos. They sound very thin and dependant on the effects to sound good. There is a warmth, a roundness that is still missing IMO.

The other problem that I have is that if we are talking digital, then I am really impressed with the Bias and some other programs that you can just put on an iPhone. I'd think if the world is going the software route the better solution would be to simply make a cabinet with a tweaked power amp and speaker designed to make digital sound good, with a port where you just drop in your phone. Then you just run whatever software,whether it be from Marshall or someplace else, and switch to whatever program you want.


----------



## PU239

thegaindeli said:


> Yes, but the quality of materials used to construct these tubes is less than you'd expect. Same goes with China made tube sockets. The quality of ceramic is "tea cup" grade. i.e. Garbage!
> 
> Your comment tells me, that you have little to no experience with HQ glass. If you did, you would never have made such an amateur comment. I'm not saying that there are no HQ tubes out there... They are just getting tougher to find these days. I have a quad of SED =C= 6L6's, which are some damn fine sounding tubes.



Plenty of experience over paying for NOS tubes and listening to the HS that comes from people who sell their snake oil with them. I will agree the old tubes used better material and craftsmanship was better, but it simply leads to tubes that prove to be more reliable and not necessarily better sounding. Therefore no reason Marshall should be making their own tubes.

BTW you a tube dealer?


----------



## Söulcaster

Frodebro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJx5626euOo
> 
> http://



All Along the Watchtower was the first that came to mind for me too,,,,


----------



## PU239

Söulcaster said:


> All Along the Watchtower was the first that came to mind for me too,,,,



Then take that a step further and listen to all the great retakes of Little Wing. This one by Concrete Blonde kills, great guitar tone.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53wOXKrI9tM[/ame]


----------



## Leddyman

When I saw what you were doing there Manfred Man popped into my head. Blinded by the light. But then I saw you beat me to it.


----------



## chiliphil1

This is half on topic and half in left field, BUT I'm gonna toss it out there. I like the bluetooth implications with this amp. There is an amp out there called the coreblade made by H&K, it has built in effects and all that but the cool thing about it is that you save your "presets" like on the code, it remembers where all the knobs were for a given tone, so one set of knobs and multiple sounds with the push of a button. I wish Marshall would make something like this, think of a JVM that has 4 channels, 3 modes each but ONE set of knobs. If Marshall could make a tube amp that would store presets like this is would be wonderful and THEN add the bluetooth compatibility so that it could be adjusted via phone or tablet and the presets recalled that way as well. Could you imagine how awesome something like that would be?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

chiliphil1 said:


> This is half on topic and half in left field, BUT I'm gonna toss it out there. I like the bluetooth implications with this amp. There is an amp out there called the coreblade made by H&K, it has built in effects and all that but the cool thing about it is that you save your "presets" like on the code, it remembers where all the knobs were for a given tone, so one set of knobs and multiple sounds with the push of a button. I wish Marshall would make something like this, think of a JVM that has 4 channels, 3 modes each but ONE set of knobs. If Marshall could make a tube amp that would store presets like this is would be wonderful and THEN add the bluetooth compatibility so that it could be adjusted via phone or tablet and the presets recalled that way as well. Could you imagine how awesome something like that would be?



You mean like the JMD (minus bluetooth, which woulda been great)?


----------



## Dmann

Oldpunk said:


> Dmann, DOD and everyone else who has their takes on things, let me be clear that I agree with you at the same time and understand what you're saying as well. Theres no contest or anything just giving another viewpoint is all. I'm not one of those dudes that hates to be wrong or think it's my way or the highway....I actually enjoy being wrong for that's when you really learn if you allow it to teach you.
> 
> Just my fifth of a dime.....



If my posts come off as "trying to be right," or "trying to prove you wrong," I am sorry, this is not my intent. I've never claimed to be anything other than some dude with an opinion as well hehe. I have however totally committed to the Axe FX II for the last 3 years, and believe me I still go to the big stores and check out amps / effects / guitars / GEAR regularly to keep fresh on it all. That said, I do get a little miffed when I see "all modelers" thrown into a single classification as if they are all on the same level, so apologies if I came off as rude 


*back on topic....*
I really have to hear direct recordings before I can realistically come to a conclusion about where this new "CODE" stands yet. I like what I heard in the video's not because I think it sounded great, but because from a production/recording/re-amping perspective, The base/core tone and grain of the distortion sounded authentic enough to me, so I'm hoping it will be the cats meow and give me another tool to get some unique tones out of.


----------



## stock_hippie

my wife said, "i told what i said...'i don't like old."


----------



## Dmann

I'm also curious to see if they are planning software/firmware updates, to say add new features or even say a new model, for example, of the Astoria? Has there been any info on this yet that I just missed?


----------



## WasStoNed

I'm getting one, will let you know how it sounds ;P


----------



## Oldpunk

I guess I was schooled by those vids of 'covers' huh? Lol. Still no matter what you may believe, they would not exist without the original. Originals are like primary colors. You can't make purple without red or blue. I agree with a few maybe but not with others as being better, especially little wing. Ain't no body ever played it as good as Jimi, even SRV. Just like rehab I say no no no.

FWIW my original statement was in reference to cover bands but it's a moot point at this juncture.

Ok, hijack over....carry on pontificating, gents.


----------



## Georgiatec

chiliphil1 said:


> This is half on topic and half in left field, BUT I'm gonna toss it out there. I like the bluetooth implications with this amp. There is an amp out there called the coreblade made by H&K, it has built in effects and all that but the cool thing about it is that you save your "presets" like on the code, it remembers where all the knobs were for a given tone, so one set of knobs and multiple sounds with the push of a button. I wish Marshall would make something like this, think of a JVM that has 4 channels, 3 modes each but ONE set of knobs. If Marshall could make a tube amp that would store presets like this is would be wonderful and THEN add the bluetooth compatibility so that it could be adjusted via phone or tablet and the presets recalled that way as well. Could you imagine how awesome something like that would be?



Yep as Chuck said you just described the JMD, minus the Bluetooth. It remembers all the settings and can also remind you of them if you forget yourself.


----------



## Makkon

big dooley said:


> from what i've seen of the app it'll work more intuitive then scrolling trough all those menu's on that little lcd screen
> when roland came out with their gr55 guitarsynth, a lot of people complained about the endless menu's you have to scroll trough in order to make a preset... then there was one smart fella from a forum who made an editor program for it, which could run via usb... he never got the recognition from roland he actually deserved...
> marshall just made an editor program themselves which can be used by bluetooth... a very smart move, because if they wouldn't have done that, it would only be a matter of time before people start bitching about it, possibly ruining future sales...
> 
> nothing is left to chance, they will not allow this new series to become a flop



Yeah I remember that.
Someone also wrote one for the VG-88 series as well, might have been the same person..... I was so grateful for that app... Really set the bar on what we the end-users expected going forward in regards to gui interfaces.

Makkon


----------



## chiliphil1

chuckharmonjr said:


> You mean like the JMD (minus bluetooth, which woulda been great)?





Georgiatec said:


> Yep as Chuck said you just described the JMD, minus the Bluetooth. It remembers all the settings and can also remind you of them if you forget yourself.



Yes, and not to be a snob but I would like to see it in a non modeling amp also. Like I mentioned, it would be cool if the JVM410 had this feature. If they've done it before I'm sure they could do it again. Marshall could do so much to up their products and I just can't understand why they don't.


----------



## Mystic38

I think your understanding of the amp business may be out of line with the reality..

My sales expectations would be that ..

1. for every ONE UK made tube amp Marshall I suspect Marshall sells 100 Vietnam made tube amp
2. For every ONE Vietnam made tube amp I suspect Marshall probably sells 100 China made SS amps..

The conclusion?.. 
The market sales, profits and unit volumes are driven by cost conscious consumers.. (not any sort of revelation is it?)

It therefore makes massive and perfect BUSINESS sense for..
1. Marshall to imitate itself in the growing and important segment of modeling amps...and hence cut-out the competition.
2. Marshall to pitch products directly at, and at a price that directly fits, the very vast majority (numbers wise) of consumers... the teens &20's

There is absolutely ZERO downside for Marshall in this new strategy and an extremely healthy upside.





Oldpunk said:


> If and should......lol.
> 
> I dig it and I'm in no way trying to bag on it but it just doesn't make sense from a logical business perspective. Although good, It won't sound better or just like what it's trying to copy IMHO. It is what it is and will have its niche. Again, we shall see.
> .


----------



## blues_n_cues

Mystic38 said:


> I think your understanding of the amp business may be out of line with the reality..
> 
> My sales expectations would be that ..
> 
> 1. for every ONE UK made tube amp Marshall I suspect Marshall sells 100 Vietnam made tube amp
> 2. For every ONE Vietnam made tube amp I suspect Marshall probably sells 100 China made SS amps..
> 
> The conclusion?..
> The market sales, profits and unit volumes are driven by cost conscious consumers.. (not any sort of revelation is it?)
> 
> It therefore makes massive and perfect BUSINESS sense for..
> 1. Marshall to imitate itself in the growing and important segment of modeling amps...and hence cut-out the competition.
> 2. Marshall to pitch products directly at, and at a price that directly fits, the very vast majority (numbers wise) of consumers... the teens &20's
> 
> There is absolutely ZERO downside for Marshall in this new strategy and an extremely healthy upside.



agree,except that Marshall does not make amps in China.
the DSL,MG,& CODE are all made in Vietnam.


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> Yes, and not to be a snob but I would like to see it in a non modeling amp also. Like I mentioned, it would be cool if the JVM410 had this feature. If they've done it before I'm sure they could do it again. Marshall could do so much to up their products and I just can't understand why they don't.



I've been asking this question since the 90s. JMP 1, ADA MP 1. Mesa Triaxis. If these were in a head instead of preamp rack only I would think they would sell like hotcakes... and they are not modeling.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dmann said:


> I've been asking this question since the 90s. JMP 1, ADA MP 1. Mesa Triaxis. If these were in a head instead of preamp rack only I would think they would sell like hotcakes... and they are not modeling.


----------



## chiliphil1

blues_n_cues said:


> agree,except that Marshall does not make amps in China.
> the DSL,MG,& CODE are all made in Vietnam.



Yeah, that's new. They used to be Chinese, even the mighty JMD was made in China, as was the MA, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They must have moved production to 'Nam when they released the DSL series, or sometime beforehand.


----------



## Frodebro

Oldpunk said:


> I guess I was schooled by those vids of 'covers' huh? Lol. Still no matter what you may believe, they would not exist without the original. Originals are like primary colors. You can't make purple without red or blue. I agree with a few maybe but not with others as being better, especially little wing. Ain't no body ever played it as good as Jimi, even SRV. Just like rehab I say no no no.
> 
> FWIW my original statement was in reference to cover bands but it's a moot point at this juncture.
> 
> Ok, hijack over....carry on pontificating, gents.




Guitar players are a goofy breed, we tend to be very traditional in what we like and are willing to accept. Keyboard players have embraced the versatility and portability of digital solutions for decades, bass players are all over digital power amps (much more power for MUCH less weight), yet guitarists like Les Pauls, Strats, Teles, and SGs into old-school tube amps. I think this is why the companies producing modeling amps are putting so much focus on modeling traditional amps-that's what it's going to take to convince the masses. 

It doesn't help that many guitarists associate digital with solid state, and they associate solid state with those horrid-sounding amps from the late sixties through the eighties. Those things are the reason that the phrase "tubes are always better than solid state" has become some sort of religious battle cry.

Add confirmation bias and the placebo effect to this, and you understand why these discussions always go wonky at some point or another.


----------



## stock_hippie

I'm just gonna go with the vintage crap....like a jcm 900


----------



## Codeman

Frodebro said:


> It doesn't help that many guitarists associate digital with solid state, and they associate solid state with those horrid-sounding amps from the late sixties through the eighties. Those things are the reason that the phrase "tubes are always better than solid state" has become some sort of religious battle cry.
> 
> Add confirmation bias and the placebo effect to this, and you understand why these discussions always go wonky at some point or another.



Don't forget about beginners. My first amp was a cheap solid state fender which I hated, my second amp was a digital Line6 that I hated, and once I stepped up to tube everything was great. I would imagine that a lot of people went through the same process and didn't find a solid state amp they liked and stuck with what worked for them.


----------



## wakjob

stock_hippie said:


> I'm just gonna go with the vintage crap....like a jcm 900



Atta boy. 

Me too.

.


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, that's new. They used to be Chinese, even the mighty JMD was made in China, as was the MA, right?



nope... both were made in vietnam

only the SL5 is made in china as far as i know


----------



## PU239

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They must have moved production to 'Nam when they released the DSL series, or sometime beforehand.



The factory in China made amps for many brands, not just Marshall. If you see a guitar amp stamped made in China, chances are really good it came from this factory. 

Marshall now has their own factory in Vietnam. Its new and modern.


----------



## Moony

You could build good amps everywhere. 
It all depends on the standards (f.e. construction, quality of components...), the manufacturers gives and pays for and the quality control. 

Look at the Jet City amps, which are made in China. They are really cheap but well built inside. The pcbs are even better quality than those of the Marshall JVM series with bigger traces, oversized components (f.e. higher wattage resistors where they are not necessarly needed), better and bolted pots...


----------



## Dmann

Dmann said:


> I'm also curious to see if they are planning software/firmware updates, to say add new features or even say a new model, for example, of the Astoria? Has there been any info on this yet that I just missed?



Just re-asking this...

anyone?


----------



## PU239

Dmann said:


> Just re-asking this...
> 
> anyone?



Give me till Monday and I will find out, I know who did all the software.

Having the Astoria in there would be amazing. I have the Astoria Custom and its the best sounding single channel amp Marshall has ever built IMO. I have written a few reviews already on it. I pulled the KT66s and went with EL34s.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Frodebro said:


> Guitar players are a goofy breed, we tend to be very traditional in what we like and are willing to accept. Keyboard players have embraced the versatility and portability of digital solutions for decades, bass players are all over digital power amps (much more power for MUCH less weight), yet guitarists like Les Pauls, Strats, Teles, and SGs into old-school tube amps. I think this is why the companies producing modeling amps are putting so much focus on modeling traditional amps-that's what it's going to take to convince the masses.



How much variation in tone is there where these instruments are involved COMPARED to electric guitar. ? 

Electric guitar is a different beast in that respect. There are wildy different tones from Fender clean, to Marshall crunch to ENGL high gain. And when you make a solid state version of these amps it just doesn't sound the same to any guitar player that has played for a while with a tube amp. Digital modelling is only just starting to nail it.


----------



## Frodebro

bulldozer1984 said:


> How much variation in tone is there where these instruments are involved COMPARED to electric guitar. ?
> 
> Electric guitar is a different beast in that respect. There are wildy different tones from Fender clean, to Marshall crunch to ENGL high gain. And when you make a solid state version of these amps it just doesn't sound the same to any guitar player that has played for a while with a tube amp. Digital modelling is only just starting to nail it.



You'd be surprised at how many variations there are in sound with acoustic pianos alone-both in shape & size AND manufacturer. Then there are the electric pianos-Rhodes, Vox, Wurlitzer, etc. And organs have just as much variety.


----------



## Dmann

Frodebro said:


> You'd be surprised at how many variations there are in sound with acoustic pianos alone-both in shape & size AND manufacturer. Then there are the electric pianos-Rhodes, Vox, Wurlitzer, etc. And organs have just as much variety.



Not to mention I've seen my fair share that run a whole arsenal of tubes.


----------



## SlyStrat

Years ago I bought one of the first Fender Cyber Champs. I dialed in what I liked and made a preset.
Took it to a jam night. The stage was huge and dark. Lots of people brought their own amps. Lots of nice vintage stuff. I used the Cyber Champ for a couple songs. Afterwards everyone was asking me what amp I had, they loved my tone. And everyone's eyes popped out when I showed them.


----------



## Mystic38

wow.. that is pretty.



PU239 said:


> Give me till Monday and I will find out, I know who did all the software.
> 
> Having the Astoria in there would be amazing. I have the Astoria Custom and its the best sounding single channel amp Marshall has ever built IMO. I have written a few reviews already on it. I pulled the KT66s and went with EL34s.


----------



## nagha

One has to wonder if someone inside Marshall isn't sitting there and asking why we can't have a higher priced CODE+PowerTube section (JMD-2)!!!


----------



## Antmax

Perhaps their strategy is similar to crack where they get something good out cheap that tempts everyone and reaches out to the broadest demographic. If it's good enough it will garner the respect of the more skeptical players out there that are naturally despondent to anything that isn't a tube because that is all that worked for them after previous disappointment.

The CODE will probably sell like hotcakes to the younger and more budget oriented crowd, beginners and intermediate players on a budget (like myself). But also tickle the fancy of those with deeper pockets looking for more professional equlpment that may come later on.

If they launched at the higher end of the market with Axe and Kemper they would have a lot more work to do in order to make sales and establish a following.


----------



## Oldpunk

Mystic38 said:


> I think your understanding of the amp business may be out of line with the reality..
> 
> My sales expectations would be that ..
> 
> 1. for every ONE UK made tube amp Marshall I suspect Marshall sells 100 Vietnam made tube amp
> 2. For every ONE Vietnam made tube amp I suspect Marshall probably sells 100 China made SS .



Just like your understanding obviously is huh?


----------



## PU239

nagha said:


> One has to wonder if someone inside Marshall isn't sitting there and asking why we can't have a higher priced CODE+PowerTube section (JMD-2)!!!



Because Marshall believes that Softube nailed the ability to model analog power amps that makes an all tube power section unnecessary. This has significantly reduced the cost to you, something everyone has wanted.

So they're not sitting around thinking that, they are trying to get these out to the distributors ASAP. Right now the Marshall DSL40C is the number one selling amp in the world, I would expect the CODE50 to bump it. 

As I said a long time ago there is no JMD2, but with Marshall one can never say never. Slave the CODE into your JMD1 and you can have your JMD2.


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> nope... both were made in vietnam
> 
> only the SL5 is made in china as far as i know



Nope, you can see the "made in China" on the JMD right here.


----------



## Oldpunk

The proof will be in the pudding when we get to A/B the Codes next to the amps they model. Until then it's all subjective. It's going to be funny to see how many pages of hypothetical banter are going to accumulate by that time, some taken too seriously.


----------



## PU239

All JMD1's were indeed made in China, the MA was Vietnam.


----------



## Msharky67

Does anybody know all of the amp models on the code. The user manual was no help. I am curious what they are. This would be a factor is I would have to know if I were to decide to get one. Also samples of just the amps and cabs too no FX.


----------



## Antmax

Msharky67 said:


> Does anybody know all of the amp models on the code. The user manual was no help. I am curious what they are. This would be a factor is I would have to know if I were to decide to get one. Also samples of just the amps and cabs too no FX.



You can always install the Marshall Gateway app for your iOS or Android phone, tablet etc. The amp section lets you scroll through the pre amps, power amps and cabinets just like in the videos. couldn't find any controls for changing the speed of music playback but everything else was there bar the amp itself.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The 30 minute video explains it as well.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Antmax said:


> You can always install the Marshall Gateway app for your iOS or Android phone, tablet etc. T.



and for those of us that don't have or want those gadgets???? 
they could put the full manual on the site.


----------



## PU239

One of the questions I was unable to answer until I spoke with the developer was if the Codes firmware and software is upgradable.

The short answer is yes. So in the future other effects and amp models can be added as well as additional functions.

The USB connection can be used to upgrade CODE's firmware and to stream audio and MIDI data both ways.

A week after NAMM orders are flowing in for the new amp and it is being recieved well. 

The negitive would be the continuation of some to make a comparison to units costing much more money such as Axe and Kemper. The CODE was not launched to compete with those units.


----------



## The Ozzk

Antmax said:


> Perhaps their strategy is similar to crack where they get something good out cheap that tempts everyone and reaches out to the broadest demographic. If it's good enough it will garner the respect of the more skeptical players out there that are naturally despondent to anything that isn't a tube because that is all that worked for them after previous disappointment.
> 
> The CODE will probably sell like hotcakes to the younger and more budget oriented crowd, beginners and intermediate players on a budget (like myself). But also tickle the fancy of those with deeper pockets looking for more professional equlpment that may come later on.
> 
> If they launched at the higher end of the market with Axe and Kemper they would have a lot more work to do in order to make sales and establish a following.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> and for those of us that don't have or want those gadgets????
> they could put the full manual on the site.


the app works on your PC, that thing you run your DAW on...


----------



## shooto

any idea of a timeline when they should be out ready to ship out?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The guys at Marshall said March. The stores are saying April. That is for the 25 & 50 watt combos. The 100 watt combo & head are scheduled for Sept. The footswitch is also slated for Sept...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Footswitch is 6 months after amps? Kinda handy.. Makes it less useful for setup and practices to be sure. Switch channels with my phone while at the mic??


----------



## Dmann

PU239 said:


> One of the questions I was unable to answer until I spoke with the developer was if the Codes firmware and software is upgradable.
> 
> The short answer is yes. So in the future other effects and amp models can be added as well as additional functions.
> 
> The USB connection can be used to upgrade CODE's firmware and to stream audio and MIDI data both ways.
> 
> A week after NAMM orders are flowing in for the new amp and it is being recieved well.
> 
> The negitive would be the continuation of some to make a comparison to units costing much more money such as Axe and Kemper. The CODE was not launched to compete with those units.



Thanks for finding out and reporting back on updates/upgrades.

as for comparisons, until I hear a direct recording comparison by a professional that actually knows how to use the gear being compared, I will reserve judgement. I've already said I'm interested in CODE, and coming from a guy that's breathed the Axe FX II daily for the last 3 years, I would think that's saying something.....


----------



## stock_hippie

i think my wife might go for this...


----------



## stock_hippie

100 watts ...holy crap!!!!!!..i'll blow the recording studio off the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stock_hippie

come on GC get it together...


----------



## PU239

Dmann said:


> Thanks for finding out and reporting back on updates/upgrades.
> 
> as for comparisons, until I hear a direct recording comparison by a professional that actually knows how to use the gear being compared, I will reserve judgement. I've already said I'm interested in CODE, and coming from a guy that's breathed the Axe FX II daily for the last 3 years, I would think that's saying something.....



I hear you.


----------



## PU239

Dmann said:


> Thanks for finding out and reporting back on updates/upgrades.
> 
> as for comparisons, until I hear a direct recording comparison by a professional that actually knows how to use the gear being compared, I will reserve judgement. I've already said I'm interested in CODE, and coming from a guy that's breathed the Axe FX II daily for the last 3 years, I would think that's saying something.....



I hear you. I am a Kemper user going on 3 years now. One of the thing frustrating Marshall since its launch is people trying to compare the CODE to Axe or Kemper, you and I know this is not possible as there is so much more to those units.

It is not meant to compete with them. There isn't the connectivity or deep tweaking available.

However while I have yet to record with it myself I have had conversations with two people who did the modeling which is written onto the chip. The realistic sound is there, how people will use it and their opinions of it has yet to be seen. 

My opinion is the models are as correct (dry) as the models in my Kemper. Softube is pretty good at what they do. Hopefully this jump starts a new generation of players recording which would be gold for Marshall to then release something on the level of Axe and Kemper for serious gigging.


----------



## Rocktane

Dogs of Doom said:


> the app works on your PC, that thing you run your DAW on...



Where's the PC version? All I can find is ios and Android.


----------



## big dooley

PU239, would the code also work well with full range speakers, as it has the cabinet emulation?


----------



## PU239

big dooley said:


> PU239, would the code also work well with full range speakers, as it has the cabinet emulation?



Until I get my hands on the 100 watt head I just can't say for sure. One thing Marshall did with the included speaker is get one that would not change the sound of the model, another words one that had more of a neutral or flat response.

So for some nice JBLs or QSCs PA speakers the amp should sound great. This would even be for the small 25 watt combo. I have some QSC 12S that have a built in 1000 watt amp I can test when I get one.

Using greenbacks or G12T-75s might actually make the sound worse if speaker simulation is kept on, would be like adding an unwanted eq in the signal path.

Once I can get a 100 watt head I can test many different cabinets with the speaker sim turned off.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Rocktane said:


> Where's the PC version? All I can find is ios and Android.



all I saw was something about having to download itunes & 64 bit @ that.


----------



## PU239

blues_n_cues said:


> all I saw was something about having to download itunes & 64 bit @ that.



Only thing out now is for mobile devices. There will be a software disk included in the box for desktops.


----------



## Nudge68

Luminaries of varying incandescence. 679 posts on an amp no one has played.

Remarkable. Truly.

Oops, make that 680


----------



## blues_n_cues

PU239 said:


> Only thing out now is for mobile devices. There will be a software disk included in the box for desktops.



I knew I wasn't crazy.


----------



## texhex

I currently have a Fender Mustang IV and am looking forward to the new CODE amps. Bluetooth editing via iOS or Android is what really appeals to me. 

The one thing I wish both Fender and Marshall would do with this type of amp is allow the user to use two of the same type of pedal/effect from the same category at the same time. A compressor and a distortion for example. I've downloaded and played around with the Marshall Gateway app and it won't allow this. The Mustang is exactly the same, you are locked into one type of pedal/effect per category. 

As for the type of speakers used in the CODE amps it will be interesting. The Mustang IV uses a pair of Celestion Seventy 80 speakers and has cabinet emulation via the amp or Fuse software. With enough tweaking you can get them to sound pretty good but it takes time.

I've been told by Sweetwater.com that the 100h won't be available until September. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## PU239

Nudge68 said:


> Luminaries of varying incandescence. 679 posts on an amp no one has played.
> 
> Remarkable. Truly.
> 
> Oops, make that 680


 
I've played the 50 watt so deduct another.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

texhex said:


> I currently have a Fender Mustang IV and am looking forward to the new CODE amps. Bluetooth editing via iOS or Android is what really appeals to me.
> 
> The one thing I wish both Fender and Marshall would do with this type of amp is allow the user to use two of the same type of pedal/effect from the same category at the same time. A compressor and a distortion for example. I've downloaded and played around with the Marshall Gateway app and it won't allow this. The Mustang is exactly the same, you are locked into one type of pedal/effect per category.
> 
> As for the type of speakers used in the CODE amps it will be interesting. The Mustang IV uses a pair of Celestion Seventy 80 speakers and has cabinet emulation via the amp or Fuse software. With enough tweaking you can get them to sound pretty good but it takes time.
> 
> I've been told by Sweetwater.com that the 100h won't be available until September. Can anyone confirm this?



Yes, that was mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## santiall

hello, it seems that CODE has caused quite an stir and with the novelty some information out there isn't as accurate as we would have hoped.
Let's try to clarify few points:
- CODE is a class compatible Audio and MIDI USB _*device*_ which means it needs a USB host (computer, OTG, some mobile phones/tablets or whatever with hosting capabilities) that can communicate to class compliant devices. That's the way USB works so if anyone wants to control CODE through MIDI some kind of USB host will be needed.
- CODE can be upgraded through USB, its architecture is open.
- CODE does't have Marshall models only but also other amplifiers by other manufacturers.
- CODE can communicate to its dedicated footcontroller exclusively. Other controllers like JVM, JMD1, MG4, etc. are not supported by CODE at this moment.
- CODE 100W has power amp insert jacks, in other words, a non switchable series FX loop like many amplifiers have.
- All CODE functions are accessible through the front panel including the tuner, CODE doesn't need Bluetooth to operate nor there are any functions accessible only through Bluetooth


as for availability and other distribution related issues, Marshall will be releasing info through its official channels.

hope it helps


----------



## Dmann

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Woods

This thread is 18 pages too long.


----------



## Ghostman

Woods said:


> This thread is 18 pages too long.



...and yet, here you are.


----------



## WasStoNed

Mannnn, I hope these dates are wrong. I've pre-ordered in UK and am expecting end of April for a CODE 100. I can't wait until September!!!!



Dogs of Doom said:


> The guys at Marshall said March. The stores are saying April. That is for the 25 & 50 watt combos. The 100 watt combo & head are scheduled for Sept. The footswitch is also slated for Sept...


----------



## Msharky67

PU239 said:


> One of the questions I was unable to answer until I spoke with the developer was if the Codes firmware and software is upgradable.
> 
> The short answer is yes. So in the future other effects and amp models can be added as well as additional functions.
> 
> The USB connection can be used to upgrade CODE's firmware and to stream audio and MIDI data both ways.
> 
> A week after NAMM orders are flowing in for the new amp and it is being recieved well.
> 
> The negitive would be the continuation of some to make a comparison to units costing much more money such as Axe and Kemper. The CODE was not launched to compete with those units.




I looked at the app for models and I am not impressed with the selection of amps. Again it looks like every other processor that has a limited amount of amps and they say yes its updated but it never ends up being done! You get the same excuse we decided that it didn't that nothing needed to be added. I hear it all the time. I have a zoom Multi stomp pedal which I love and it has only certain amp models. They updated it one time and on other bigger units there are more amp models available. So why not allow us to add them to our device. Yeah! You contact customer support and they are like what and have no idea what your talking about. Support your claims or don't make the products at all! :deadhorse:


----------



## PU239

Curious as to what amp you want that was not included?


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Thank you for clarifying, Santiago. Very much appreciated.


----------



## The Ozzk

Msharky67 said:


> I looked at the app for models and I am not impressed with the selection of amps. Again it looks like every other processor that has a limited amount of amps and they say yes its updated but it never ends up being done! You get the same excuse we decided that it didn't that nothing needed to be added. I hear it all the time. I have a zoom Multi stomp pedal which I love and it has only certain amp models. They updated it one time and on other bigger units there are more amp models available. So why not allow us to add them to our device. Yeah! You contact customer support and they are like what and have no idea what your talking about. Support your claims or don't make the products at all! :deadhorse:


You couldn't have depicted your own comment any better. 
:deadhorse:


----------



## big dooley

PU239 said:


> Curious as to what amp you want that was not included?



a mini JCM800 with FX loop, EPA and a pricetag below $500.- 

oh wait...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Msharky67 said:


> I looked at the app for models and I am not impressed with the selection of amps. Again it looks like every other processor that has a limited amount of amps and they say yes its updated but it never ends up being done! You get the same excuse we decided that it didn't that nothing needed to be added. I hear it all the time. I have a zoom Multi stomp pedal which I love and it has only certain amp models. They updated it one time and on other bigger units there are more amp models available. So why not allow us to add them to our device. Yeah! You contact customer support and they are like what and have no idea what your talking about. Support your claims or don't make the products at all! :deadhorse:



Look, man, you are NOT going to get a JCM800 for 500 bucks. It won't happen! It doesn't matter what Marshall does, you don't seem to like it.
A mini Jube for 499... can't happen so let's put a profiled Plexi, 800, SJ, DSL, JVM, JTM etc in one amp, sell it real cheap, and it's STILL not good enough??? NOT impressed with that selection of amps?? What exactly are you after?  
The software will be updateable. How many more amps do you need??? I just don't get it. Does Marshall have to profile Hendrix' personal amp he used at Woodstock,? Face it, there will always be a limited number of amps, they can't profile 800 different models. Why?
I'm lost...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The Ozzk said:


> You couldn't have depicted your own comment any better.
> :deadhorse:


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Actually a horses ass woulda been more appropriate


----------



## big dooley

oh well, it's only a matter of time before bugera will make a lame ass copy of it... 
so he'll buy it and start mugging again, after he put some mercury magnetics stuff in it, at triple the price of the unit's actual value... 
this **** has been going on for almost 4 years now, i guess he's roddy with another account


----------



## Harlequin tusk

I'm getting the 100 watt model, if it's 1/2 as good as my JMD-1 50 watt head I'll be happy. Me personally I love having presets, nothing kills inspiration like having to hook up various pedals etc to get a great sound and have a bad cable or a setting too low, kills inspiration for me, with the JMD I just click on one of the front panels presets and there it is , great sound, NO HASSLES.

Excited to get a new toy, I have a bunch of Marshalls but seem to gravitate to the JMD most times, hoping the CODE is as good!


----------



## Rocktane

Msharky67 said:


> I looked at the app for models and I am not impressed with the selection of amps. Again it looks like every other processor that has a limited amount of amps and they say yes its updated but it never ends up being done! You get the same excuse we decided that it didn't that nothing needed to be added. I hear it all the time. I have a zoom Multi stomp pedal which I love and it has only certain amp models. They updated it one time and on other bigger units there are more amp models available. So why not allow us to add them to our device. Yeah! You contact customer support and they are like what and have no idea what your talking about. Support your claims or don't make the products at all! :deadhorse:



J-F'n-C!!! Marshall pretty much included every significant model they have made, plus others. I'm sorry they left off the MA, MG, Gorilla, and Zoom pedal models for you.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

^^^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Msharky67 said:


> I looked at the app for models and I am not impressed with the selection of amps. Again it looks like every other processor that has a limited amount of amps and they say yes its updated but it never ends up being done! You get the same excuse we decided that it didn't that nothing needed to be added. I hear it all the time. I have a zoom Multi stomp pedal which I love and it has only certain amp models. They updated it one time and on other bigger units there are more amp models available. So why not allow us to add them to our device. Yeah! You contact customer support and they are like what and have no idea what your talking about. Support your claims or don't make the products at all! :deadhorse:



Dude, from what I've seen from you, Marshall could include EVERYTHING you wanted them to do in an amp, and you'll STILL find a way to make a multi-paragraph rant about how the cab size is too small or the tolex isn't textured right.


----------



## blues_n_cues

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, from what I've seen from you, Marshall could include EVERYTHING you wanted them to do in an amp, and you'll STILL find a way to make a multi-paragraph rant about how the cab size is too small or the tolex isn't textured right.



can I get mine in Sliver or White?


----------



## Woods

Some peoples kids these days...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

blues_n_cues said:


> can I get mine in Sliver or White?



It'll be a greyish white.


----------



## Söulcaster

santiall said:


> hello, it seems that CODE has caused quite an stir and with the novelty some information out there isn't as accurate as we would have hoped.
> Let's try to clarify few points:
> - CODE is a class compatible Audio and MIDI USB _*device*_ which means it needs a USB host (computer, OTG, some mobile phones/tablets or whatever with hosting capabilities) that can communicate to class compliant devices. That's the way USB works so if anyone wants to control CODE through MIDI some kind of USB host will be needed.
> - CODE can be upgraded through USB, its architecture is open.
> - CODE does't have Marshall models only but also other amplifiers by other manufacturers.
> - CODE can communicate to its dedicated footcontroller exclusively. Other controllers like JVM, JMD1, MG4, etc. are not supported by CODE at this moment.
> - CODE 100W has power amp insert jacks, in other words, a non switchable series FX loop like many amplifiers have.
> - All CODE functions are accessible through the front panel including the tuner, CODE doesn't need Bluetooth to operate nor there are any functions accessible only through Bluetooth
> 
> 
> as for availability and other distribution related issues, Marshall will be releasing info through its official channels.
> 
> hope it helps


 
Thanks Santiago, and welcome back.
It really helps to hear from someone actually from Marshall who can provide first hand information.

Peace


----------



## stock_hippie

but you know...i like the smell of those tubes...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stock_hippie said:


> but you know...i like the smell of those tubes...


----------



## blues_n_cues

ahem...


----------



## stock_hippie

blues_n_cues said:


> ahem...



i knew that....


----------



## stock_hippie

I'm playing a $200 Ibanez acoustic in my next studio recording session...so this thing for $199 is gonna help me out...alot!


----------



## stock_hippie

seems like a lot of equipment will be hitting ebay when CODE comes out..or maybe b4...?...just wondering...but theres not much yet..i mean ..the same as usual...or less..?..just wondering


----------



## Ghostman

The only thing hitting Ebay as a result of the CODE line, is a bunch of MG stuff.


----------



## Engelheimer

Ordered mine last month from Sweetwater, need it real bad.

Might have to pull a Townsend on the horn guy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvQXEhEs0k


----------



## stock_hippie

the CODE will explode...get it...?


----------



## Ed Hunter

All i know is that the presets sounded pretty damn good(on a YT vid yet!)
i know i will be able to dial a really good tone from it for practicing.
I am definitely buying one at the price they are asking
perfect bedroom amp,much better sounding than the line 6,vox or,blackstar ID. fender mustangs


----------



## stock_hippie

bedroom...?...idont want no bedroom!!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Dmann

blues_n_cues said:


> ahem...



LOL....


----------



## Ghostman

blues_n_cues said:


> ahem...



I think that's photoshop.


----------



## chiliphil1

Ghostman said:


> I think that's photoshop.



Now we wait for the aftermarket head boxes to start flowing for the code series


----------



## solarburn

The white looks good though...


----------



## chiliphil1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The white looks good though...



It definitely does. The RR look of white tolex with black logos


----------



## Australian

blues_n_cues said:


> ahem...





Thats blasphemy, and you know it!


----------



## shooto

white does look cool...and, I ordered one...hopefully can sell all my plexi/jtm pedals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Australian said:


> Thats blasphemy, and you know it!



That makes it metal as ****.


----------



## Oldpunk

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The white looks good though...



Maybe if you're Elvis.


----------



## marshallmellowed

It'll be interesting to read and follow the commentary on this new amp. Myself, I'm happy with my JMD, as far as Marshall and modeling goes. I still like the fact that it uses an EL34 power section.


----------



## Blueslicks

Oldpunk said:


> Maybe if you're Elvis.



Fixed.


----------



## shooto

black JMP style doesn't look bad either


----------



## stock_hippie

so you mean if EVH was blind folded he couldn't tell the did between a CODE and a JCM 800...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

marshallmellowed said:


> It'll be interesting to read and follow the commentary on this new amp. Myself, I'm happy with my JMD, as far as Marshall and modeling goes. I still like the fact that it uses an EL34 power section.



I think some CODE owners that also own JMDs should run the CODE into the power amp of their JMDs to see how the preamps compare.


----------



## stock_hippie

"Gee, Mr. Marshall sales person, I've been using 800's for like over 30 years and i really can't tell the difference between the CODE and the jcm 800. Really"


----------



## shooto

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think some CODE owners that also own JMDs should run the CODE into the power amp of their JMDs to see how the preamps compare.



^ that's what I'm going to do


----------



## Georgiatec

shooto said:


> ^ that's what I'm going to do



Yup.


----------



## BowerR64

I kinda like this feature, cant wait to start burning calories!


----------



## Winnie

I'm in the market for a JTM-1, but feel the CODE may be right up my alley. I don't, however recall seeing a posted vid of the CODE's representation of a JTM-45. Anyone hear one yet?


----------



## blues_n_cues

Winnie said:


> I'm in the market for a JTM-1, but feel the CODE may be right up my alley. I don't, however recall seeing a posted vid of the CODE's representation of a JTM-45. Anyone hear one yet?



https://www.google.com/search?sourc...rshal+lcode+demo#q=marshall+code+demo&tbm=vid


----------



## PU239

Winnie said:


> I'm in the market for a JTM-1, but feel the CODE may be right up my alley. I don't, however recall seeing a posted vid of the CODE's representation of a JTM-45. Anyone hear one yet?




At the end of this video (5:50) the JTM45THW is demonstrated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYSCY05w6Q0


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shooto said:


> ^ that's what I'm going to do



You're doing god's work, my friend.


----------



## stock_hippie

barf...another Star Trek front panel..


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> "Gee, Mr. Marshall sales person, I've been using 800's for like over 30 years and i really can't tell the difference between the CODE and the jcm 800. Really"



some people can't tell the difference between a Rockman & a Marshall.
just sayin'....


----------



## stock_hippie

blues_n_cues said:


> some people can't tell the difference between a Rockman & a Marshall.
> just sayin'....



that would definately be me...


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> that would definately be me...



well,since you're always asking about which Marshall to buy,just get the CODE 25 & you can lug it on the bus w/ you easily enough.just don't be leaving it in the bushes.


----------



## Ghostman

stock_hippie said:


> barf...another Star Trek front panel..



stop comparing it to the blinking 12:00 on your VCR.


----------



## Ghostman

BowerR64 said:


> I kinda like this feature, cant wait to start burning calories!



Can I sync it with my Fitbit or Nike Powerband?


----------



## stock_hippie

I'm going to put a Kmart 'blue light special' light on top of my new CREDO...when i get it!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Australian said:


> Thats blasphemy, and you know it!



Agree! I like my marshals black...........like my....























Coffee


----------



## Len

Australian said:


> Thats blasphemy, and you know it!



Randy used white cabs...


----------



## stock_hippie

pink would be my choice...


----------



## blues_n_cues

too bad I can't mock up a SILVER one.


----------



## Len

Can someone point me to a demo video of these amps where a Les Paul is used to play rock type stuff? The only demos I see use strats, and have tones that are small and tinny sounding (at least to me).


----------



## Eman

http://youtu.be/ZEmKGFLVtNo

Not a les paul....but a double humbucker guitar from what I can tell.

I cannot wait to get my hands on the code 50 for practice and home recording.

Looks great!

Finally a modelling amp from marshall.


----------



## Australian

Len said:


> Randy used white cabs...



Wow I didnt know that!!


----------



## Len

Australian said:


> Wow I didnt know that!!



http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j2/Flying_Dutchman/Am028c.jpg


----------



## Söulcaster

Australian said:


> Wow I didnt know that!!



Fixed


----------



## stock_hippie

a modelng amp....not me...theyre goofy...i had a GDEC and it had a billion choices!!..


----------



## stock_hippie

gee probably wind up with a DSL...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stock_hippie said:


> a modelng amp....not me...theyre goofy...i had a GDEC and it had a billion choices!!..


----------



## Ghostman

why you gotta be so mean on that horse????


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I'm now more amazed this damn thread is 26 pages long.


----------



## Australian

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I'm now more amazed this damn thread is 26 pages long.



And no one has even played it yet. A whole thread of conjecture. 

ok I'm out until they hit the stores.


----------



## stock_hippie

its gotta be worth $199?


----------



## BanditPanda

stock_hippie said:


> its gotta be worth $199?


 
Affirmative.
B.P.


----------



## keennay

So for Santiago, any chance I could test this bad boy at the Milton Keynes location on a Saturday?


----------



## Moony

Had Marshall allowed any non-exhibitors to test the CODE amps at NAMM? Have heard, they had not. 
And I wonder why. 

Therefore, there is no talk about this amps of personal impressions on the internet forums. 

The only vid, I've seen with another guy than that two Marshall guys, was Beas walkaround (at 10:01 min): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVYMQCErIBg[/ame]


----------



## Eman

I believe in the andertons video, they let chappers and the captain both play.


----------



## Moony

Yes, you're right, totally forgot that. But they were also exhibitors at the NAMM.


----------



## stock_hippie

if i played a CODE they'd never sell any...just saying..


----------



## Moony

I didn't mean that normal visitors of the NAMM show should have done some video reviews or demoed the amps for others, but just tested for themselves. Seems it was not possible for a normal visitor to check out these amps. 
That's a shame!

I really don't like the fact that there is really much hype at the side of Marshall about these amps, but until now, not only one independendend review or opion about the sound and how they feel when playing from any normal visitor. 
There are rumors, that there are bugs at these amps, which Marshall has to fix. 

Even someone like George Metropoulos, who is a very kind guy and knows a lot about good Marshall amps was not allowed to play one. http://forum.metroamp.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45284#p458148


----------



## Ghostman

I can imagine that if they let just anyone test out the amps, there would be two things happening. One, every Tom, Dick, and Harry would be lined up to demo, and two, the sounds coming from the Booth would be so horrific for the most part that the word getting out would be, "don't bother with the new Marshall stuff. They sound like dog****."


----------



## Moony

I'm pretty sure, that George hadn't filmed his test, if Marshall would have asked him so.

And why do you assume, everyone would say that the amps sound this bad, if they don't do in reality? 
If normal visitors had the chance to try them out - without making videos - they at least were able to give some personal opinions on the internet forums. But there's nothing until now. Except this big hype from Marshall. 

And the sound of the NAMM clips, we all have seen, wasn't the greatest... many interviewers also use ****ty camera mics.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Moony said:


> I didn't mean that normal visitors of the NAMM show should have done some video reviews or demoed the amps for others, but just tested for themselves. Seems it was not possible for a normal visitor to check out these amps.
> That's a shame!
> 
> I really don't like the fact that there is really much hype at the side of Marshall about these amps, but until now, not only one independendend review or opion about the sound and how they feel when playing from any normal visitor.
> There are rumors, that there are bugs at these amps, which Marshall has to fix.
> 
> Even someone like George Metropoulos, who is a very kind guy and knows a lot about good Marshall amps was allowed to play one. http://forum.metroamp.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45284#p458148


Last year, when they launched Astoria, everyone put out terrible demos - even the so-called "pro" review companies. Marshall did have to limit their demos, but, I got to spend a good hour w/ the 25 watt version. So did PU & he also attended an invite only preview last year to see it.

If you go through & read our posts, you'll see real world reviews, but then there's all the detractors inbetween, either trying to tell us we don't really know what we are talking about, or asking the same questions over & over, even when they are answered.

Santiago has the most experience, as he designed the (non software) "amp" parts & he posted earlier too...


----------



## Moony

Have you ever played a CODE?

I'm not trying to be unfair, but the impressions of other guys who work for Marshall, are not that, what I meant, when talking about "independend opinions". 

And I like to say it clearly, I'm not trying to bash the CODE amps, I'm very excited to try one out by myself and will buy one, if it sounds good. 

I just don't like the way, the product was presented. The blonde guy with the strat did a very good job in the demo videos for sure. 

But why hadn't Marshall given the chance to some normal visitors to test the amp? Your examples of the Astoria are not convincingly to me. The amps were not played in locked rooms like the CODE, so everyone could listen to the sound, and I just remember that Nick B. was getting angry because some guys wanted to film these hybrid pcb/turret boards.

Up to now, there are several "terrible" clips of the CODE on youtube. 
And not one single good demo.


----------



## Moony

I wish, Marshall would send a few CODE amps to Andertons, Session, Pete Thorn and others who regularly make good reviews and allow them to do demo videos and upload them NOW, so we all could hear, how good they sound in a professional recording environment.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

listen starting at 1:50

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YspNywjPbK8[/ame]


----------



## PU239

The Marshall booth was non stop busy giving demos of the CODE and Jubes for four days. 

The amps they had on the display were dummies, so anyone telling you they plugged into one is full of ****. They only demoed the 50 watt combo in the booth. 

A few folks got to try it for themselves other then Chappers, just depends who you are. I thought the amp sounded cool. I talked to Chappers and the Captain at the Marshall booth (funny guys but really gear sluts is all) as they had one of the first appointments of the day. They're Retail Affiliate Members (Red Badges) My appointment was the last one of the day so I could have the booth to myself. 

Steve Smith the demonstrator was on his feet from 9-6 doing one demo after the next and explaining things over and over, he was a tired guy.


----------



## PU239

Moony said:


> Have you ever played a CODE?
> 
> I just don't like the way, the product was presented. The blonde guy with the strat did a very good job in the demo videos for sure.
> 
> The NAMM videos are not meant for your consumption, truth be told Marshall doesn't like a lot of them either because guys like yourself start bitching even before you tried one. But none the least they are out there.
> 
> But why hadn't Marshall given the chance to some normal visitors to test the amp?
> 
> Do you even know what NAMM is? NAMM is not Guitar Center. Your chance to try the amp will be at Guitar Center. It's business, its a trade show, and its closed to the public. Marshall pays over six figures for their huge floor space, and for all the staff. Their goal is to inform the media, educate the retailers on their products, and attract new buyers, ones that put in million dollar orders. Yes its rock stars everywhere, hot women, playboy bunny's and gear heaven but it is business.
> 
> I just remember that Nick B. was getting angry because some guys wanted to film these hybrid pcb/turret boards.
> 
> Because people rip off others all the time. one trip to the basement in the NAMM show you will find all the made in China gear that looks just like the made in the USA gear.
> 
> Up to now, there are several "terrible" clips of the CODE on youtube.
> And not one single good demo.
> 
> And that is why Marshall releases videos like the one DOD just posted. As far as Astoria demo's go, well they still don't have that right. Good thing I have one.


----------



## Dmann

Patience. I know it's hard when your used to the 10 sec read, judge, next, Facebook instant gratification world we live in......


----------



## Moony

PU239 said:


> The Marshall booth was non stop busy giving demos of the CODE and Jubes for four days.
> 
> The amps they had on the display were dummies, so anyone telling you they plugged into one is full of ****. They only demoed the 50 watt combo in the booth.
> 
> A few folks got to try it for themselves other then Chappers, just depends who you are. I thought the amp sounded cool. I talked to Chappers and the Captain at the Marshall booth (funny guys but really gear sluts is all) as they had one of the first appointments of the day. They're Retail Affiliate Members (Red Badges) My appointment was the last one of the day so I could have the booth to myself.
> 
> Steve Smith the demonstrator was on his feet from 9-6 doing one demo after the next and explaining things over and over, he was a tired guy.



Yes, Marshall was giving demos of the CODE but has not allowed the normal visitors to try them out. That's the point, I'm talking about. 
Surely Steve Smith did a great job, as I've already said. But it's not the same to hear someone else playing than do this by yourself. 

Who has written, he/she has played one of the dummies? I know, that the amps on display were dummies, you've stated this in the thread, too. 

"A few folks got to try it for themselves other then Chappers, just depends who you are." <--- This. "Depends who you are" - normal visitors get no chance to check them out. Just a few guys with the red labeled name badges, as I've already said. 

------


The NAMM videos are not meant for your consumption, truth be told Marshall doesn't like a lot of them either because guys like yourself start bitching even before you tried one. But none the least they are out there.

Dude, I'm not bitching. 

It was me, who has started this thread and has written several times, that I'd love to play one - but that's not possible at this time. Do you understand this? 
And there is not one single independent opinion about this amps available up to now. You can follow me? 

And for sure, the clips, which were taken by the several professional magazines and youtube channel owners were meant for everyone's consumption. That's why the interviewers had a camera and a mic and that's why they were uploaded, if that makes sense for you. 

Do you even know what NAMM is? NAMM is not Guitar Center. Your chance to try the amp will be at Guitar Center. It's business, its a trade show, and its closed to the public. Marshall pays over six figures for their huge floor space, and for all the staff. Their goal is to inform the media, educate the retailers on their products, and attract new buyers, ones that put in million dollar orders. Yes its rock stars everywhere, hot women, playboy bunny's and gear heaven but it is business. 

 There's no need to become this arrogant. Everyone knows, that all the news, which are presented at the NAMM show will be shared in all the media widely. But you surely could teach Marshall next time, that they shouldn't write anything about new products on their Facebook site and mustn't post any photos, because they don't know, that NAMM is closed to the public and it's only of interest for retailers. 


Because people rip off others all the time. one trip to the basement in the NAMM show you will find all the made in China gear that looks just like the made in the USA gear. 

Bugera?  

And that is why Marshall releases videos like the one DOD just posted. As far as Astoria demo's go, well they still don't have that right. Good thing I have one.

I didn't like the sound of the clip very much, which DOD has posted, but maybe that's a matter of taste. After all that great promises Marshall made, I've just thought, there would be released a demo, which would justify the hype. I still have not given up hope, that the CODE sounds really good in reality. 
Regarding to Astoria, there are several good demos, just watch these from Andertons, Guitarist and Guitar Interactive. 
Send those guys some CODE amps to let them do reviews and upload some clips, that's what I want to see now. 

------



Dmann said:


> Patience. I know it's hard when your used to the 10 sec read, judge, next, Facebook instant gratification world we live in......



You judge about me, though you do not know me. Just like this dudeface above.


----------



## stock_hippie

I always test a new amp by playing 'Surfer Joe'...just saying


----------



## stock_hippie

somebody tell Marshall we all have our $199 saved already and they can go ahead and release the CODE...just saying..


----------



## Ghostman

stock, if you pulled the trigger and actually bought an amp, I'd **** myself....just sayin'.


----------



## Georgiatec

I was preparing one of my JMD50 heads for a gig over the weekend. This is already a stunning piece of gear. If the new Softube models are better and the connection to the JMD can be made hassle free, I'm in clover. 
I'm done here now...next post on the CODE will be a NAD when I get my mitts on it. Something that I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Moony

Georgiatec said:


> Something that I'm really looking forward to.



Me too.


----------



## Dmann

Moony said:


> You judge about me, though you do not know me. Just like this dudeface above.



Saying to have some patience in a world where most do not is hardly judging.... don't be so cynical.


----------



## Moony

"I know it's hard when your used to the 10 sec read, judge, next, Facebook instant gratification world we live in......" <--- that's what you've written.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Ghostman said:


> stock, if you pulled the trigger and actually bought an amp, I'd **** myself....just sayin'.





I'll just say this about NAMM- companies (any & all of them) should not preview a product that is not ready for immediate shipment.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

blues_n_cues said:


> I'll just say this about NAMM- companies (any & all of them) should not preview a product that is not ready for immediate shipment.



There was an article this morning in the Post about how Fashion Week isn't as popular anymore, and part of that is because items aren't immediately available … that times have changed, and people want the product when it's announced. I think it was Burberry who is going to start doing just a couple of shows a year, and everything modeled will be available for purchase online immediately. The industry will have to change to keep up w/it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

crossroadsnyc said:


> There was an article this morning in the Post about how Fashion Week isn't as popular anymore, and part of that is because items aren't immediately available … that times have changed, and people want the product when it's announced. I think it was Burberry who is going to start doing just a couple of shows a year, and everything modeled will be available for purchase online immediately. The industry will have to change to keep up w/it.



they better,in this instant gratification world we live in today.
that said,I've never EVER seen a person on the street wearing the carp they model in fashion shows.


----------



## Georgiatec

crossroadsnyc said:


> There was an article this morning in the Post about how Fashion Week isn't as popular anymore, and part of that is because items aren't immediately available … that times have changed, and people want the product when it's announced. I think it was Burberry who is going to start doing just a couple of shows a year, and everything modeled will be available for purchase online immediately. The industry will have to change to keep up w/it.



Modelling and Modelling....I see what you did there Cross.


----------



## Oldpunk

I'm in, as of Friday....on the pre order list. It's like a new marshall hot wheel, how could you not get one?


----------



## stock_hippie

blues_n_cues said:


> I'll just say this about NAMM- companies (any & all of them) should not preview a product that is not ready for immediate shipment.



totalyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Oldpunk

blues_n_cues said:


> they better,in this instant gratification world we live in today.
> that said,I've never EVER seen a person on the street wearing the carp they model in fashion shows.



People actually wear fish?????


----------



## blues_n_cues

Oldpunk said:


> People actually wear fish?????



yes. it's the hot new thing right now-


----------



## Ant000

Anyone know what the headphone jack would sound like?

I have a JMP1 which is still too loud for my tiny shared house sometimes. I hate garageband's amp tones... didn't like amplitube at all.... I'm kind of at my wits end here. I need to practice with some sexy tones!


----------



## Moony

blues_n_cues said:


> I'll just say this about NAMM- companies (any & all of them) should not preview a product that is not ready for immediate shipment.



That wouldn't be the worst idea!
But not that, what I've meant with my complaints. 

Marshall had the following spoilers on Facebook, adressed to every Marshall fan out there: 

"52 YEARS AGO WE CHANGED THE WORLD - WE'RE ABOUT TO DO IT AGAIN"
"THE WAY YOU PLAY IS ABOUT TO CHANGE"
"YOUR WORLD IS ABOUT TO CHANGE"

With a countdown of a few days, when all this will happen - until NAMM starts. 

Also their comments on Facebook like "Who better to model Marshall amps.. than us?"

So why hasn't my world changed yet? 
Why hasn't the way I play changed yet?
Where are the A/B comparison clips, which prove or at least convince, that the new Marshall modeling technology is the best available?

Because these amps are not available. 
Not even a good demo video is available on youtube. 
Not even a honest independent opinion of a non-retailer or non-Marshall-employee is available. 
Only a big muck around!

And that - imho - is not ok! That's what I say!

Firstly Andertons said, they get the amps in February, now it's end of March.


----------



## PU239

NAMM ....Not Available Maybe May

So if Marshall would have said nothing about CODE and nothing about the Jubes that would have been better?

If Marshall had not announced anything at NAMM this forum would have threads of hate for Marshall.

As far as the announcements, that's their job to hype on Social Media... blame that Zuckerberg puke.

My guess is the next amps will Launch via Social Media too, not NAMM.




> Not even a honest independent opinion of a non-retailer or non-Marshall-employee is available.



I would give you one but I know what would happen.


----------



## Frodebro

The point of NAMM is for the manufacturers to showcase their new products for the retailers, so that they can place orders for their stores. I've attended a couple as a retailer.


----------



## PU239

Frodebro said:


> The point of NAMM is for the manufacturers to showcase their new products for the retailers, so that they can place orders for their stores. I've attended a couple as a retailer.



Truth. Its business.


----------



## Dmann

PU239 said:


> Truth. Its business.



what I find amusing is how these impatient entitlement types will non stop complain, bich, toss out insults, make up all kinds of accusations, and generally just spread their toxic negativity, all because they "want it now." Then when you tell em to chill, they get all bent about you judging them....

It reminds me of dealing with my 5 year old princess... yes she is a princess, and this is how princesses act.

Thank you whomever invented the ignore feature.


----------



## Moony

PU239 said:


> NAMM ....Not Available Maybe May
> 
> So if Marshall would have said nothing about CODE and nothing about the Jubes that would have been better?
> 
> If Marshall had not announced anything at NAMM this forum would have threads of hate for Marshall.
> 
> As far as the announcements, that's their job to hype on Social Media... blame that Zuckerberg puke.
> 
> My guess is the next amps will Launch via Social Media too, not NAMM.
> 
> 
> I would give you one but I know what would happen.



I've read your opinion and yes, I appreciate it. I also appreciate your support here, honestly! 

But maybe you could also understand, that I don't think, that someone who's working for Marshall would ever say "here's our new product, it's not that great, but who cares, we will sell a lot though". 

If a product isn't ready for launch, yes, then the company better holds it back. There are rumors about bugs with the CODE amps. I don't know if that's true or not, but I see, that they aren't in the stores. Yes, Marshall could have handled that better. Look at Laney's new GHR series. They presented them at NAMM, there are several demo vids (Paul Glover, GAK, Guitar Interactive...) and they are in the stores now. So guess, which way of marketing I like more? 

And yes, it's their job to hype the amps on social media. Would never say anything against that - but YOU were the one, who wanted to teach me, that all the new NAMM products were not presented to the public but only to the retailers. I've commented that long post, maybe you've seen that. 

If a company says "in 5 days, you will get a new amp which changes the way you play" on FB, then they should deliver! Nothing more, nothing less.

I, as speaking for me, wouldn't had spread any hate here, if Marshall had not announced anything. Why should I do so? 

I can't see, why all this is hardly to believe or to understand.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

PU & I do not work for Marshall...


----------



## Moony

Dmann said:


> what I find amusing is how these impatient entitlement types will non stop complain, bich, toss out insults, make up all kinds of accusations, and generally just spread their toxic negativity, all because they "want it now." Then when you tell em to chill, they get all bent about you judging them....



That's a very comfortable, not to say simple, point of view. 

My criticism is constructive, objective and justified. 
I don't care about your personal attacks.


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> PU & I do not work for Marshall...



In case of you, I don't know. And haven't claimed that. 

But thought, that PU works for Marshall? 
There were these "I know more than you but won't say" posts from him before NAMM. 

Maybe I got something wrong, English isn't my native language. 
Then please excuse me.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Ant000 said:


> Anyone know what the headphone jack would sound like?
> 
> I have a JMP1 which is still too loud for my tiny shared house sometimes. I hate garageband's amp tones... didn't like amplitube at all.... I'm kind of at my wits end here. I need to practice with some sexy tones!



probably pretty good since it has the cab sim.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

PU239 said:


> NAMM ....Not Available Maybe May
> 
> So if Marshall would have said nothing about CODE and nothing about the Jubes that would have been better?
> 
> If Marshall had not announced anything at NAMM this forum would have threads of hate for Marshall.
> 
> As far as the announcements, that's their job to hype on Social Media... blame that Zuckerberg puke.
> 
> My guess is the next amps will Launch via Social Media too, not NAMM
> 
> 
> I would give you one but I know what would happen.



This is it. Many industries do this. A new talked about Nikon at PMA show that everyone gets excited about is always months away and limited stock. It's a business. Build excitement so people buy it and try it. I suspect many reviews from the average punter if they had access, would suck thoroughly. People have a hard time reviewing things neutrally. 
It is the manufacturers job to create this excitement for their product. Of course they talk it up. Been like that for ages in most electronic companies. Let's wait till they are out there. When people buy them if they were all crappy, they'd get returned. They won't and you'll have some reviews.


----------



## Moony

Jethro Rocker said:


> Let's wait till they are out there.



Excellent! As there's nothing else you can do in this case...


----------



## stock_hippie

maybe something went wrong..??.like the Jimi Hendrix diodes didn't work...or the Jeff Beck transistors all needed to be replaced...just saying


----------



## Frodebro

PU239 said:


> Truth. Its business.



Yep, and timing is a big part of how everything fits together. Back when I was still in the industry, there really wasn't much of an internet-magazines were it. There was one new company that had just started putting out a mail order catalog (Musician's Friend), but it was still predominantly a brick & mortar industry. We would go to the shows, see what was in the pipeline, and place our orders based on demoing the products at the shows. It would take a bit of time for the orders to ship to our warehouse, and they generally would start showing up just as the manufacturers began aggressively advertising the new products.

Nowadays, information moves much more quickly. Somebody posts a spoiler on YouTube, and suddenly the manufacturers are scrambling to get something to market sooner than they had originally intended to. And if they don't do it fast enough people start crying.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Moony said:


> Excellent! As there's nothing else you can do in this case...



Nope. That's the idea. Wait till we get to try one.


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> maybe something went wrong..??.like the Jimi Hendrix diodes didn't work...or the Jeff Beck transistors all needed to be replaced...just saying



Or maybe the parts required to gear up for mass production haven't all arrived yet, or the wood shop isn't tooled up completely for the new cabinets, or anything along those lines. Often "new" products that are showcased at NAMM are one-off prototypes. They don't have a warehouse full of them already.


----------



## stock_hippie

Frodebro said:


> Or maybe the parts required to gear up for mass production haven't all arrived yet, or the wood shop isn't tooled up completely for the new cabinets, or anything along those lines. Often "new" products that are showcased at NAMM are one-off prototypes. They don't have a warehouse full of them already.



right on...right on


----------



## Ghostman

Moony said:


> In case of you, I don't know. And haven't claimed that.
> 
> But thought, that PU works for Marshall?
> There were these "I know more than you but won't say" posts from him before NAMM.
> 
> Maybe I got something wrong, English isn't my native language.
> Then please excuse me.



Nuke's not an employee of Marshall. Think of him like a groupie. That should make sense in your native tongue.


----------



## PU239

Moony said:


> I've read your opinion and yes, I appreciate it. I also appreciate your support here, honestly!
> 
> But maybe you could also understand, that I don't think, that someone who's working for Marshall would ever say "here's our new product, it's not that great, but who cares, we will sell a lot though".
> 
> I don't know anyone who works for Marshall that has said that. Fact is Marshall is excited about this amp and yes, they believe it will sell well.
> 
> Marshall does listen. They get a lot of email, hear feedback from retailers, and touch base with people like myself who have a pulse on what what players want and will buy. Truth is if you look at Marshall's catalog NOBODY has such a extensive range of options then Marshall. From high end amps, to the Vintage, to the classics and modern its all offered right now.
> 
> Take for instance the Jubilee's. It was those folks I listed above who convinced Marshall that the reissue was a good idea. 2 years ago guys would have given their left nut for a Jube. After it was released folks still wanted a scaled down option and in less then a year they delivered.
> 
> If a product isn't ready for launch, yes, then the company better holds it back. There are rumors about bugs with the CODE amps. I don't know if that's true or not, but I see, that they aren't in the stores. Yes, Marshall could have handled that better. Look at Laney's new GHR series. They presented them at NAMM, there are several demo vids (Paul Glover, GAK, Guitar Interactive...) and they are in the stores now. So guess, which way of marketing I like more?
> 
> OK. Do you know how many countries Marshall sell in? It's about 200. There are laws (import/export) as well as environmental issues, and electrical laws that all have to be sorted. Government approval does not come overnight to export.
> 
> A "launch" is defined as an introduction of a new product, it is not synonymous with availability or shipping dates. Marshall claimed at NAMM that the 25 and 50 watt amps were already being manufactured but the two 100 watt versions were not. The guys at the NAMM booth are not the same department guys that deal with the contracts, logistics, and shipping.
> 
> So when someone says "I heard they ship in March" that is an unofficial channel and a good will estimate. Your mileage may vary. Most of the new products launched at NAMM are no different in that they will also not hit the stores for a few months. Marshall will use their social media to update information on the CODE and Jubilee amps, that is official.
> 
> And yes, it's their job to hype the amps on social media. Would never say anything against that - but YOU were the one, who wanted to teach me, that all the new NAMM products were not presented to the public but only to the retailers. I've commented that long post, maybe you've seen that.
> 
> Simple misunderstanding. My point is the demonstrations are to introduce the product and get interest in the product for orders. What I meant by "not meant for the public" is that it still is the retailer who needs to sell the product and THAT is where the public gets to get their hands on the amp(s). They simply are trying to get enough information out there about the new amps so you are excited enough to give one a try in the store when it shows up.
> 
> Last year I bought a 2015 SRT Hellcat. I did not get to drive it before I ordered it, Dodge only let a handful of certain people try one at SEMA and a race tracks across the USA before the first one ever showed up at a dealership. I bought mine based on forums, youtube videos, and what I knew. Same thing.
> 
> If a company says "in 5 days, you will get a new amp which changes the way you play" on FB, then they should deliver! Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> It is advertising and promotion man. What they were telling people was in 5 days they would "introduce" NOT "deliver" the product. You won't get me to defend their social media... not a big fan.
> 
> I, as speaking for me, wouldn't had spread any hate here, if Marshall had not announced anything. Why should I do so?
> 
> Its the nature of forums and the internet when there is nothing new every year. This is a Marshall fan forum, guys have been asking for a JMD2, small low watt amps, cheaper amps, more modern technology. When this feedback is recieved by Marshall guys like Chris George who is in charge of new products has a tough job. What does Marshall release giving that feedback?
> 
> Well I think they nailed it with the CODE and two low watt JUBES. There is more to come.
> 
> I can't see, why all this is hardly to believe or to understand.


----------



## Moony

Ghostman said:


> Nuke's not an employee of Marshall. Think of him like a groupie. That should make sense in your native tongue.



Thank you very much for clarifying it, that makes sense. 

So he doesn't know more than any other Marshall fans, who are interested in all the things, which are going on with this company?


----------



## PU239

stock_hippie said:


> maybe something went wrong..??.like the Jimi Hendrix diodes didn't work...or the Jeff Beck transistors all needed to be replaced...just saying




Who ever is spreading that rumor can stop, its complete Barbra Streisand.

There are no issues.


----------



## Moony

@ PU239: 

I don't know anyone who works for Marshall that has said that. Fact is Marshall is excited about this amp and yes, they believe it will sell well. 

Marshall does listen. They get a lot of email, hear feedback from retailers, and touch base with people like myself who have a pulse on what what players want and will buy. Truth is if you look at Marshall's catalog NOBODY has such a extensive range of options then Marshall. From high end amps, to the Vintage, to the classics and modern its all offered right now. 

Take for instance the Jubilee's. It was those folks I listed above who convinced Marshall that the reissue was a good idea. 2 years ago guys would have given their left nut for a Jube. After it was released folks still wanted a scaled down option and in less then a year they delivered. 

This was just an example which should explain, why an independent review would make more sense than that, what employees of Marshall say. They never would talk down new products. 

Thruth is, that every bigger guitar amp company has low budget amps up to the exclusive stuff, look at Fender, Orange, Blackstar, Laney... 
Marshall is a little bit late to the party with modeling amps. 

The Jubilees are not that popular in Europe. I'm watching Ebay and many other platforms, where music gear is sold or traded for many years. The Jube is an amp, a few guys love, but for the most others, it isn't that admirable. The reissue 2555 also doesn't sell very well in Europe, much worse than DSL and JVM line. Marshall added the smaller ones, because they wanted to expand the line, so more people will pay attention to the Silver Jubilee. 
I'm pretty sure, that most Marshall fans would prefer to see a small 2203x version. And please, stop saying "Marshall could do what they want, there will always be people, who are bitching around". 
I know it's my own opinion, that a small 2203x 25 watts head would sell a lot better than the new 2525x head for the same price - but I can guarantee you, that I know a lot of people, which think the same. 


OK. Do you know how many countries Marshall sell in? It's about 200. There are laws (import/export) as well as environmental issues, and electrical laws that all have to be sorted. Government appoval does not come overnight to export.

A "launch" is defined as an introduction of a new product, it is not synonymous with shipping dates. Marshall claimed at NAMM that the 25 and 50 watt amps were already being manufactured but the two 100 watt versions were not. The guys at the NAMM booth are not the same department to deals with the contracts, logistics, and shipping. 

So when someone says "I heard they ship in March" that is an unofficial channel and a good will estimate. Your mileage may vary. Most of the new products launched at NAMM are no different in that they will also not hit the stores for a few months. Marshall will use their social media to update information on the CODE and Jubilee amps, that is official.  

I don't speak about countries with special laws. Just say UK, the origin of Marshall. No CODE in the stores. Also not the "already manufactured" 25 and 50 CODE amps. Would be no problem for me to order from an UK store. Have done this in the past several times. 

Simple misunderstanding. My point is the demonstrations are to introduce the product and get interest in the product for orders. What I meant by "not meant for the public" is that it still is the retailer who needs to sell the product and THAT is where the public gets to get their hands on the amp(s). They simply are trying to get enough information out there about the new amps so you are excited enough to give one a try in the store when it shows up.

Last year I bought a 2015 SRT Hellcat. I did not get to drive it before I ordered it, Dodge only let a handful of certain people try one at SEMA and a race tracks across the USA before the first one ever showed up at a dealership. I bought mine based on forums, youtube videos, and what I knew. Same thing. 

As I've said, if they announce it via Facebook like "this will change your way of playing in 5 days", they should deliver. At least in a few weeks after NAMM has ended. I can understand, that it's not possible to let everyone check out the amps. But not one single "Dick" or "Harry" (very funny description from another user here), who could post his impressions here in this forum, rig talk, gear page aso.? That's really disappointing!

It is advertising and promotion man. What they were telling people was in 5 days they would "introduce" NOT "deliver" the product. You won't get me to defend their social media... not a big fan. 

Yes, to introduce. But that doesn't make sense, if they just wanted to show them the retailers, as you've claimed. 

Its the nature of forum and the internet when there is nothing new every year. This is a Marshall fan forum, guys have been asking for a JMD2, small low watt amps, cheaper amps, more modern technology. When this feedback is recieved by Marshall guys like Chris George who is in charge of new products has a tough job. What does Marshall release giving that feedback?

Well I think they nailed it with the CODE and two low watt JUBES. There is more to come. 

I like Marshall a lot, they were my first amps in the 90s and have had several ones over all the years. 
But I wouldn't say, that they are listening that much to the guys out there. As I've tried to explain with the mini Jube vs. mini JCM800 comparison. 
Also, the JMD:1 was not a big hit in Europe. I know exactly one person, who plays one. You find them in masses on European Ebay sites at very low costs. Maybe here in this forum, there are more guys, who were interested in these amps, I don't know.
I also could ask, where the mini Satriani combo is. People are still waiting. 

My opinion is, that Marshall could do, what they want - they will sell it, because it's a very popular brand. And they know that. 
This doesn't mean, that they will not try to manufacture good products. 


I think, I've said everything on this topic. 
There's no other way than waiting for the CODEs and I really hope, they sound as good as they were announced. Then I will buy one (or two) for sure!


----------



## Ghostman

Moony said:


> I'm watching Ebay and many other platforms, where music gear is sold or traded for many years.





...did you just use Ebay as your market research?


----------



## stock_hippie

Marshal CODE???...i think i seen one of them in a thrift shop the other day.


----------



## Moony

Ghostman said:


> ...did you just use Ebay as your market research?





I was talking about the original 2555 Silver Jubilee. You can't buy this amp new in the stores, because the production stopped many years ago. I think you know that, too. 

So if you want to see, how popular this amp is, you have to check the used market (f.e. ebay and many other platforms, as I've said) and see how popular the ones in good condition are. How fast you can sell them and how much money you get. Also talk to people, who own one and people who want to get one. 

Fact is, that nearly everybody offers his used gear online. There are not many people left, who bring their used amps to a pawn shop or music shop. Most music shops here in Europe are not interested in selling old gear, except it's really rare, popular and in mint condition. The original Silver Jubilee is not, although there weren't built that much units than of the 2203/2204 amps. 

Regarding to the new 2555x, I only had to take a look every week on the sales charts of Europeans biggest music shop and talk to employees of several other stores, who sell that amp. It doesn't sell as good as JVM and DSL. Maybe in a specific country that differs, but in Europe it doesn't.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Marshall offers a gazillion different amps in all price ranges, if you can't find one that fits your needs ..GO ELSEWHERE!

People just love to bitch!


----------



## Moony

I 'm tired of arguing with people who are unable to read AND understand what I wrote.
Don't do that in real life, too.


----------



## The Ozzk

:Resting_B¡tch_Face:


----------



## Ghostman

The Ozzk said:


> :Resting_B¡tch_Face:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Moony said:


> As I've said, if they announce it via Facebook like "this will change your way of playing in 5 days", they should deliver. At least in a few weeks after NAMM has ended. I can understand, that it's not possible to let everyone check out the amps. But not one single "Dick" or "Harry" (very funny description from another user here), who could post his impressions here in this forum, rig talk, gear page aso.? That's really disappointing!
> 
> Yes, to introduce. But that doesn't make sense, if they just wanted to show them the retailers, as you've claimed.


As I mentioned previously, I have been to a few and been in retail for many photo market shows, same thing. Announce something big, make people wait. It may be disappointing but you can't argue that's how it works. 
Because it does work that way for better or worse.


----------



## Moony

@ Ghostman: 








@ Jethro Rocker: 


There were a lot of new products, which were introduced at NAMM and are already in the stores now. 

So both is possible. It's just up to the companies, how they handle that. 

If Marshall thinks, that's the best way they can do, then that's their thing. 

I personally have no problem to wait. 

Maybe they will sell more the longer they wait with the delivery to the stores because more people will preorder the amps without testing them before.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I think it creates hype. Hopefully it stands up to it!!


----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Moony

We will see. 

I don't think it will sound like a real good all valve amp (though that would be nice) but it should be at least on par with a Fender Mustang or Blackstar ID amp.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Moony said:


> We will see.
> 
> I don't think it will sound like a real good all valve amp (though that would be nice) but it should be at least on par with a Fender Mustang or Blackstar ID amp.


I agree with his but
From what i heard on the demo's it has those two beat on the distorted tones.
moreso the mustang, the ID was pretty good actually for a SS amp but i think these will sound even better


----------



## Ed Hunter

Harlequin tusk said:


> Marshall offers a gazillion different amps in all price ranges, if you can't find one that fits your needs ..GO ELSEWHERE!
> 
> People just love to bitch!



 I actually wanted a amp like this CODE series and was glad to see marshall make one.
I don't like whats out there right now (solid state/with built in effects)
with the exception of the Blackstar ID:260 which are priced pretty high at $599 without foot controller.
From what i heard so far i already know i like the Code more than the ID as far as overdriven tones/effects go and it will be a lot less expensive for the 2x12 combo than the ID:260 is.
so for me Marshall did me a favor
doesnt mean i cant still use my tube marshall with the band either!


----------



## stock_hippie

they still have time to change the name...I hate CODE!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Ed Hunter said:


> I actually wanted a amp like this CODE series and was glad to see marshall make one.
> I don't like whats out there right now (solid state/with built in effects)
> with the exception of the Blackstar ID:260 which are priced pretty high at $599 without foot controller.
> From what i heard so far i already know i like the Code more than the ID as far as overdriven tones/effects go and it will be a lot less expensive for the 2x12 combo than the ID:260 is.
> so for me Marshall did me a favor
> doesnt mean i cant still use my tube marshall with the band either!


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> they still have time to change the name...I hate CODE!!!



You don't like the amp, you hate the name... So exactly why are you participating in this thread anyway?


----------



## stock_hippie

Frodebro said:


> You don't like the amp, you hate the name... So exactly why are you participating in this thread anyway?



passing the time till i buy one...just saying


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> passing the time till i buy one...just saying



Maybe they'll make you a signature model with a different name.


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> passing the time till i buy one...just saying



and now a word from our sponsor..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Mgk1PZTsg[/ame]


----------



## Ouijam

Well, for the price point of these being less than the Marshall fridge; price being on par with a good footstomping pedal, how can you not pull the trigger for one? Geez! It's a non-issue.


----------



## stock_hippie

i think i know what the hold-up is about....there is shortage of pink rolex....make sense...?...just saying


----------



## blues_n_cues

my local Marshall shop called & the 25 & 50 should be in store in 2 weeks.

I'm going to try to hold out for the 100C but September is a long time off.....


----------



## Eman

I can't wait. Mines been on order (50 watt) at sweetwater since NAMM.

I am looking forward to it as a stand alone practice amp. It will be a plus if it records well. I've also thought of two more potential applications and I wanted to get your take on those.

1. It appears you can turn off every single module, including preamp, power amp and cab....so I wonder how it will sound with my atomic amplifire running into the front of it via the guitar input....but with everything off....using the preamp, power amp and cab modelling of the atomic, and then can also try the codes power amp models and cab models with the atomic's off.

2 depending on how #1 works, I wonder if I could run the atomic into the line in.....to use the cabinet and speaker of the code as well....sort of like a power amp in, if it had a loop.

While I have a nice frfr set up, absolutely nothing compares to a real guitar speaker in a real guitar cabinet, I think that is more important than tubes btw.

It's a shame code doesn't have an fx loop so I could run right into the power amp, but I'm hoping solution 1 or worst case solution 2 will be a nice work around. 

Although I believe I will also enjoy the code as a stand alone practice amp! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Eman said:


> I can't wait. Mines been on order (50 watt) at sweetwater since NAMM.
> 
> I am looking forward to it as a stand alone practice amp. It will be a plus if it records well. I've also thought of two more potential applications and I wanted to get your take on those.
> 
> 1. It appears you can turn off every single module, including preamp, power amp and cab....so I wonder how it will sound with my atomic amplifire running into the front of it via the guitar input....but with everything off....using the preamp, power amp and cab modelling of the atomic, and then can also try the codes power amp models and cab models with the atomic's off.


yes, you can turn everything off, although, you can still overdrive the input on the CODE, so you'll have to weigh that out, depending on your signal going into the CODE...



Eman said:


> 2 depending on how #1 works, I wonder if I could run the atomic into the line in.....to use the cabinet and speaker of the code as well....sort of like a power amp in, if it had a loop.
> 
> While I have a nice frfr set up, absolutely nothing compares to a real guitar speaker in a real guitar cabinet, I think that is more important than tubes btw.
> 
> It's a shame code doesn't have an fx loop so I could run right into the power amp, but I'm hoping solution 1 or worst case solution 2 will be a nice work around.
> 
> Although I believe I will also enjoy the code as a stand alone practice amp! I can't wait to get mine!


The 100 watt models of CODE will have an "insert", that feeds directly to the power amp. At the stage that it comes in, there will be no controls on the CODE available. It bypasses everything, including the master volume. So, you can use the power amp & speaker in this fashion, but, IDK if that's any advantage over what you have currently. Is your Soldano a combo, or what kind of cab are you using? Might be best to get a 1x12 or 2x12 for the Soldano, if you want that sound. The CODE sounds great all on it's own. Tons of sounds on tap, & easily adjustable parameters.

The 100 watt will also have a ¼" output, so you can also use the output, along w/ the insert for a poorman's effects loop, but, it's only available on the 100 watt head & combo, not due until Sept +/-...

Either way, I want a 100 watter, just because, I'm more interested in the head & like to have the most features, but, at $200-250 a pop, I figure having a smaller one to play w/, until then might be a great idea, as flipping it for slightly less, pretty soon, should be easy enough & even if I sell it for say $50 less, that's like renting it for 6 months for $50...

Win-win, as I see it!


----------



## Eman

I may eventually get the 100 in sept. If the 50 is as good as I think!

I don't have the soldano atomic amp...I used to LOL..

I have the little red modeller from studio devil, called the atomic amplifire....so I think running into the front of code with everything off could be fun as well....like what you would do with a pod etc....

And again, down the road, I may get the the 100 anyway.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Just pre-orded a 50 watt combo from AmericanMusicalSupply, they have the heads posted as 2/21/16 so I'm not sure if thats true or what but it says the same date as the combo I ordered. If I like the combo I'm gettin a half stack version. It's too affordable to not have the newest Marshall creation BRAND NEW no matter what series it is. Also want to make a point, the more of these affordable amps that are sold will pave the way for them to fund another model/series/low wattage/re-issue/whatever. I kinda think they hit it on the head here, affordable amp for everyone and a valve mini model for the "tube or nothin" guys. Wish all NAMM's was like this, if I cant afford the coolest thing Marshall releases, I at least I can afford the other thing they released. My home is VERY close to being paid off too, so soon I'll be able to get the amps I want but for now I'm happy, this is the first product I have bought BRAND NEW from Marshall, which shows support to a great company. #JimForever


----------



## chiliphil1

slugzz-sop said:


> Just pre-orded a 50 watt combo from AmericanMusicalSupply, they have the heads posted as 2/21/16 so I'm not sure if thats true or what but it says the same date as the combo I ordered. If I like the combo I'm gettin a half stack version. It's too affordable to not have the newest Marshall creation BRAND NEW no matter what series it is. Also want to make a point, the more of these affordable amps that are sold will pave the way for them to fund another model/series/low wattage/re-issue/whatever. I kinda think they hit it on the head here, affordable amp for everyone and a valve mini model for the "tube or nothin" guys. Wish all NAMM's was like this, if I cant afford the coolest thing Marshall releases, I at least I can afford the other thing they released. My home is VERY close to being paid off too, so soon I'll be able to get the amps I want but for now I'm happy, this is the first product I have bought BRAND NEW from Marshall, which shows support to a great company. #JimForever



Cool  I think Marshall did good this year. While I would have preferred a lunchbox sized JVM, plexi, or JCM800 I think the code is cool and the jube sounds pretty good too. I think the modeling thing is going to stay around. As it gets better it definitely gains more attention. I hope that lunchbox sized versions of all the big amps are coming as well as a high end modeling device, that would be awesome. I do believe I will be getting a code in a few months. Just not sure if I want the 25 or 50. 

On the topic of high end modeling, how cool would it be if Marshall made something like a Kemper and it came loaded with profiles of all the amps they currently make and all the amps in the museum.. That would be wicked cool.


----------



## slugzz-sop

chiliphil1 said:


> Cool  I think Marshall did good this year. While I would have preferred a lunchbox sized JVM, plexi, or JCM800 I think the code is cool and the jube sounds pretty good too. I think the modeling thing is going to stay around. As it gets better it definitely gains more attention. I hope that lunchbox sized versions of all the big amps are coming as well as a high end modeling device, that would be awesome. I do believe I will be getting a code in a few months. Just not sure if I want the 25 or 50.
> 
> *On the topic of high end modeling, how cool would it be if Marshall made something like a Kemper and it came loaded with profiles of all the amps they currently make and all the amps in the museum.. That would be wicked cool.*



with a tab on their site for artists and product owners to upload profiles of their Marshall rig/s downloadable thru usb. Being able to change eq and effects of a downloaded preset. With Mic positioning available for edit on a sowftware interface...... We just made the next year high end Digital model..... Hope I got the money for it lol


----------



## Eman

Anyone who was at Namm, how does Code sound at low volume for bedroom practice / wood shedding at night in a house with a family.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it sounds unbelievably great...

I was surprised at how, when Steve was playing a hotrodded JCM800 preset, that he was getting good reactive feedback, while not even putting the guitar into the speaker. It was more just as he was vibratoing a sustain. It was getting some good Jimi type feedback when he wanted it to as well. He did have it a a decent volume, but like I said, his guitar was off axis w/ the speakers...

To be real, it won't be perfect. It won't sound like having 10 full stacks cranked up at the Madison Square Garden, but, it will sound probably better than many recordings of these same amps, more like in the studio, or when you are listening to your favorite LP, tape, CD or digi-file, etc... If you know the difference between a live guitar amp in the room & an excellent recording of it... well, you'll be playing an excellent recording of said amp(s). Now, you can hook them up to your favorite power section & listen to the raw amp in the room, but, either way, I see it as a great advantage for anyone to have. Plugs straight into the computer via USB & you can record the sound pure & unadulterated...


----------



## slugzz-sop

Sounds like I'm gonna dig this amp..... with the head version is it going to be able to run 2 cabs? Just a question but if it could run 2 cabs in stereo that would be pretty cool. I feel what you are saying, digital amps shine at going for a recorded sound for some reason so if you could run a cab on the left and one on the right, why would you need to mic up? (unless you are playing a gig big enough to really use what the big boys use)


----------



## Moony

So does it more sound like a miced up guitar amp running through studio monitors than a guitar amp with its traditional guitar cab on its own?


----------



## Antmax

I noticed Sweetwater no longer shows pre-order for the CODE 25 amps. Just a buy it now button. Exciting stuff. Code 50 is still pre-order.


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> So does it more sound like a miced up guitar amp running through studio monitors than a guitar amp with its traditional guitar cab on its own?



i guess somewhere in between... the THR10 is what you describe... just downloaded the app to have a peek... i'm seriously considering making use of the store's 60 day return policy and get a code
i've got 9 more days left, so...


----------



## temporarychicken

Modelling has yet to penetrate anywhere near the mid-range or high-end of the market.

However, the Code by Marshall shows that modelling is now ready to replace the low end offering which has traditionally been filled by 'tranny' models for 40 years now.

It's a big step forward in beginner, portable, and practice amps. I wonder if the high-end will ever be reached by modelling technology. I can't see it just yet myself - tubes are safe for a while longer...!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Antmax said:


> I noticed Sweetwater no longer shows pre-order for the CODE 25 amps. Just a buy it now button. Exciting stuff. Code 50 is still pre-order.


while it says add to shopping cart, it also says:



> The amazing new Marshall Code 25 combo will begin shipping in early July. Place your pre-order now to ensure yours ships as soon as they become available.



maybe they will ship sooner, but at the moment, this is what they are saying...


----------



## Dmann

temporarychicken said:


> Modelling has yet to penetrate anywhere near the mid-range or high-end of the market.



I've been in this game for the last 28 years and have watched it evolve and it has definitely made it's way into all facets of the market. Just looking at the artist roster for any of these modeling companies is proof enough. Many of the worlds largest touring acts are using modeling exclusively as it has so many benefits but most importantly saves a ton of money. The biggest challenge is all the "tube snobs" that have no life except to post outdated opinions on internet forums make it appear as if it's still 1995 for those new to modeling that head out to the internet to research it.



temporarychicken said:


> However, the Code by Marshall shows that modelling is now ready to replace the low end offering which has traditionally been filled by 'tranny' models for 40 years now.



Marshall is very late to the game. Line6, Fender, Blackstar, Behringer, POD, etc, are but a few of the players that have completely owned this market for the last 15 years. Marshall has realized it's losing big in this market and needed to get into it eventually. This is just the 1st steps for them. And that's just the low end... I haven't even talked about VST plugins or high end pro modellers.... and just being real, I personally haven't heard a CODE yet except for the video off someones phone from namm, so who's to say that just because it's price point is very reasonable does not mean it's low end entry level "joke" equipment.



temporarychicken said:


> It's a big step forward in beginner, portable, and practice amps. I wonder if the high-end will ever be reached by modelling technology. I can't see it just yet myself - tubes are safe for a while longer...!



If you don't think that the Axe FX II or Kemper has reached this "high end," then it's pretty safe to say that you are never going to be convinced. Tubes have never been "in danger" either, It's not a competition as many try extremely hard to make it out to be. For example, I own and use both daily with great success as do pretty much every single studio engineer I know. These are merely tools that allow one to create music.


anyways... that's today's Lecture thread.... lol


----------



## Jethro Rocker

This looks like a great start to future modeling amps.


----------



## Moony

Dmann said:


> Tubes have never been "in danger" either, It's not a competition as many try extremely hard to make it out to be. For example, I own and use both daily with great success as do pretty much every single studio engineer I know. These are merely tools that allow one to create music.



There are several opinions on this topic. 

Maybe anyone wants to watch this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkf4kXVkZek[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ymUQFkI_rY[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

Moony said:


> There are several opinions on this topic.
> 
> Maybe anyone wants to watch this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkf4kXVkZek
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ymUQFkI_rY



I watched the first video last night, and the follow up this morning. The piracy/royalties idea is an interesting discussion to say the least. This topic is probably worthy of it's own thread.

Now, back to the CODE. If the chassis design allows, I can see getting the 50 and making a head and cab as a fun little project.


----------



## Moony

Rocktane said:


> The piracy/royalties idea is an interesting discussion to say the least. This topic is probably worthy of it's own thread.



You're right!


----------



## Engelheimer

The Code 100H is on the website, wonder when it will be available, maybe when I get this thing off my friggi'n head! 

April seems to be the tentative date for the 25/50, no line out? Maybe they can do something w/the bluetooth to add this feature. As far as the future of the amp, you can't beat passing electrons thru a vacuum...


----------



## Rocktane

Engelheimer said:


> The Code 100H is on the website, wonder when it will be available, maybe when I get this thing off my friggi'n head!
> 
> April seems to be the tentative date for the 25/50, no line out? Maybe they can do something w/the bluetooth to add this feature. As far as the future of the amp, you can't beat passing electrons thru a vacuum...



The 100 watt amps have a rumored release date of September.


----------



## Micky

Rocktane said:


> The 100 watt amps have a rumored release date of September.



I can wait. I am after the 2X12 combo...


----------



## solarburn

100 watt for me. I can wait. Don't want to settle for the smaller wattage versions. I want the combo for grab and go too.


----------



## stock_hippie

wait 4 100 watt 0 wait 4 100 watt wait 4 100 watt wait 4 100 watt


----------



## blues_n_cues

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 100 watt for me. I can wait. Don't want to settle for the smaller wattage versions. I want the combo for grab and go too.





and maybe even 2 of them for stereo.


----------



## stock_hippie

About $599 US for the head?


----------



## Georgiatec

http://www.atomicamps.com/

The version of the CODE they forgot to release.....check out the video of the Amplifire done by Chappers in his flat.


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> and maybe even 2 of them for stereo.


----------



## solarburn

Georgiatec said:


> http://www.atomicamps.com/
> 
> The version of the CODE they forgot to release.....check out the video of the Amplifire done by Chappers in his flat.



HS! Wow...yeah man. There were some fantastic tones in there. $600. This is getting rediculous in a very good way.


----------



## big dooley

just brought back my just purchased THR10 back to the shop for a refund... fortunatly they have a 60 day return policy when you're not satisfied
it's a great little amp, but compared to the code feature and money wise i guess i made the correct choice... i was using the marshall models only anyway 
now it's waiting for the code 50 becoming available in the shop


----------



## stock_hippie

the code 50


----------



## Moony

Watch this! 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShktzXYTdAc[/ame]


----------



## Oldpunk

So are they going to be available on the 21st of this month as listed on the AMS site and as blues n cues suggested, or in July as Sweetwater is still saying? What be the deal?


----------



## chiliphil1

Oldpunk said:


> So are they going to be available on the 21st of this month as listed on the AMS site and as blues n cues suggested, or in July as Sweetwater is still saying? What be the deal?



No friggin idea, zzounds is saying Feb 26th.


----------



## Moony

So what do you guys think about the sounds in the Andertons video?
Do you like it?


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> So what do you guys think about the sounds in the Andertons video?
> Do you like it?



too much reverb in there, especially the high gain stuff
DSL vs CODE comparison was no good, they should have used the same guitar at least
all in all tasty sounds, it would surely work for me


----------



## Moony

To me it sounds at least "ok". 

I didn't like the sound of the JVM model in the video, sounds really nothing like the original. 
But maybe they haven't dialed it in the best way. 
The sound of the JCM800 model was quite good. Seems to make a lot of fun to play with it. 

I think it's a good value for the money you pay for.


----------



## Australian

Moony said:


> Watch this!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShktzXYTdAc





Yep it sounds like modelling to be . Good job!


----------



## Moony

Australian said:


> Yep it sounds like modelling to be .



Is this positive or negative?
I ask this because there are guys who say "modeling will never sound like the "real thing"". 
So do you think, it sounds good for a modeling amp or it sounds good for an amp for itself?


----------



## Australian

Moony said:


> Is this positive or negative?
> I ask this because there are guys who say "modeling will never sound like the "real thing"".
> So do you think, it sounds good for a modeling amp or it sounds good for an amp for itself?




It sounds pretty good. For the price, you can't lose really. Its going to replace a AVT any day. They're using a ribbon mic, it seems, so that is probably taming some of the harshness/synthetics that it might have.


----------



## Moony

Yes, the sound could be worse. 

I'm pretty curious how it feels when playing. 

At some moments of the video, I've got the impression, that the attack doesn't develop as naturally as in a tube amp when striking the strings. The peak of the tone is there very fast without a certain building up at first. I hope I could explain it well. 

But the overall dynamics response regarding to how hard you hit the strings should be there, as Steve Smith has shown at NAMM when rolling back the volume.


----------



## Australian

Moony said:


> Yes, the sound could be worse.
> 
> I'm pretty curious how it feels when playing.
> 
> At some moments of the video, I've got the impression, that the attack doesn't develop as naturally as in a tube amp when striking the strings. The peak of the tone is there very fast without a certain building up at first. I hope I could explain it well.
> 
> But the overall dynamics response regarding to how hard you hit the strings should be there, as Steve Smith has shown at NAMM when rolling back the volume.




Some people go back and forth. If they don't go back to a real amp in one week, it will be in a month, or years.
Some won't hear the difference, or even have the technique to bring out its shortcomings compared to a good tube Marshall. And thats what this amp is for. Its for people who get sold on lots of gimmicks packed into a product. 

You get what you pay for. And from my experience with Marshall of recent years, they price to the furthest extreme boundary that they can get away with. If they could have priced this amp with the likes of the Line 6 Helix, they would have.


----------



## Moony

It's not only about the sound, but about, how it feels and how it reacts to your playing. This can never be shown with a video, this is something, you have to experience by yourself. 

Regarding "you get what you pay for", I don't think it could mess with an Astoria. But it also doesn't need to sound that bad as a MG. 
Maybe it's somewhere in between, on par with the new DSL range. 
They have compared the CODE with a DSL40C. But I think they intended to let the CODE sound as good as they can while don't paying that much attention to do the best DSL40C sounds, they can archieve. There were other clips from Andertons, where the DSL40C sounds better than in this CODE video. 

Personally, I don't care wether modeling or all-valve. If it sounds and feels good, everything is fine.


----------



## Australian

Moony said:


> Personally, I don't care wether modeling or all-valve. If it sounds and feels good, everything is fine.





Thats where you and I are different. I DO care. 
Its like this: when you drive a Porsche, it has the kick on take-off and all the speed etc. but when you start a Ferrari and hear it spitting, and everything thrusting like clockwork, from that moment, you're transported and will drive differently.


----------



## Moony

Have to say, that I haven't had a modeling amp yet, which was as good as a good all-valve amp, especially at crunch and higher gain sounds. 

Maybe Kemper and AxeFXII would do it, but they are too expensive to me. As I don't need many several amps. For me, one or two good amps are enough, and so I'd rather buy the original. 

I know, that I'm in a minority here, but I like the JVM range very much, because they can sound really good and are flexible. 

The CODE is even more flexible and does a few things which a JVM can't. Soundwise I'm not sure how the CODE 50 compares to a JVM215C.


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> I didn't like the sound of the JVM model in the video, sounds really nothing like the original.
> But maybe they haven't dialed it in the best way.



it squealed exactly like a proper JVM would do on OD with it set up like they had, so yes they didn't dial it in correctly


----------



## Moony

big dooley said:


> it squealed exactly like a proper JVM would do on OD with it set up like they had, so yes they didn't dial it in correctly





You're right. 
But the sounds were a little bit lifeless and very compressed/muddy. Even with more gain a JVM doesn't sound this way.


----------



## Ghostman

Australian said:


> Thats where you and I are different. I DO care.
> Its like this: when you drive a Porsche, it has the kick on take-off and all the speed etc. but when you start a Ferrari and hear it spitting, and everything thrusting like clockwork, from that moment, you're transported and will drive differently.



Yeah, except this is like driving a "sport" Honda Civic.


----------



## greenlion

Marshall just launched the JMD1 a couple of years ago, and from what I can tell, it flopped hard. Is this Code just a reworked JMD1 with cheaper components and phone app capability? 

Fender made a really good little modeler with the Mustang series. I would like to think Marshall could do the same thing, but who knows. They seem to be obsessed with mini amps at the moment. I wish their new Mini Jubilee combo had been a full 40-50 watt combo instead.


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> You're right.
> But the sounds were a little bit lifeless and very compressed/muddy. Even with more gain a JVM doesn't sound this way.



well the amount of reverb certainly didn't help
resonance was way too high
once he starts adding presence the whole thing on the recording wakes up, but it seems to me, that it was a lot more toppy for them, then what we are hearing

let's face it, there's only one way to find out and that is plugging in and play the damn thing yourself.
at least it's a closed back combo... pretty important imo


----------



## Moony

greenlion said:


> Marshall just launched the JMD1 a couple of years ago, and from what I can tell, it flopped hard. Is this Code just a reworked JMD1 with cheaper components and phone app capability?
> 
> Fender made a really good little modeler with the Mustang series. I would like to think Marshall could do the same thing, but who knows. They seem to be obsessed with mini amps at the moment. I wish their new Mini Jubilee combo had been a full 40-50 watt combo instead.



I think, the preamp modeling software is the same but the new CODE amps offer also a modeling of poweramp and cabs. So it's full digital, not like the JMD:1, which had a valve power amp. 
I think, the components are as cheap as they should. Don't know anything about the cabs, but I think, they are made out of MDF, as this is a rather stiff material which allows to not affect the sound as much as a birch plywood cab would do. 
Which is important, if you want to model different cabs and want to avoid, that the "real" cab colors the sound too much. Think of a Hi-Fi speaker cab. 
Also the speaker is not a traditional guitar speaker, should have got a flatter response. 

The mini Jubes are rated at 20 watts, but I think, they are going louder, even when using a 25 watts greenback in the combo version. They've got an EL34 poweramp, not EL84. So I really doubt, that you would be able to hear any difference between a "20 watts" mini Jube and a "40 watts" mini Jube with both equipped with EL34. Maybe, if the wattage rating is really correct and you compare them directly at full cranked volumes. Even then, this would be only 3db difference.


----------



## Moony

big dooley said:


> let's face it, there's only one way to find out and that is plugging in and play the damn thing yourself.
> at least it's a closed back combo... pretty important imo



That's the plan! 
I will try it out and compare it to a JVM215C, which isn't fully closed back, but sounds really good (if you swap the stock speaker).


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> The mini Jubes are rated at 20 watts, but I think, they are going louder, even when using a 25 watts greenback in the combo version. They've got an EL34 poweramp, not EL84. So I really doubt, that you would be able to hear any difference between a "20 watts" mini Jube and a "40 watts" mini Jube with both equipped with EL34. Maybe, if the wattage rating is really correct and you compare them directly at full cranked volumes. Even then, this would be only 3db difference.



the mini jub is probably running closer towards class A, using EL34's instead of EL84's running on their gums, like the DSL201/401 and class 5 did
with the SL5, they also went with an EL34 running in class A


----------



## Moony

big dooley said:


> the mini jub is probably running closer towards class A, using EL34's instead of EL84's running on their gums, like the DSL201/401 and class 5 did
> with the SL5, they also went with an EL34 running in class A



Can't comment on that because I haven't seen any 2525 schematics yet.


----------



## Moony

Thomann in Germany says, CODE 25 will be delivered on 22nd of March.


----------



## BanditPanda

I may be behind the times but if you haven't seen the vid on YT yet Peter Thorn is doing a demo of the Marshall /Softube plug ins.
Here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYHecuB9QrQ&list=TLkGgrUHBR2Q4yMDAyMjAxNg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## BanditPanda

Perhaps I missed mention of this but does the Code accommodate an extension cab.?


----------



## Georgiatec

I was quoted early April in an email from UK retailer Guitarguitar, when I ordered my CODE 25. They really could do with pulling out the stops on this and get them in the stores ASAP.


----------



## Georgiatec

BanditPanda said:


> Perhaps I missed mention of this but does the Code accommodate an extension cab.?



Not on the 25 & 50. The 100 head obviously yes...not sure about the 100 combo. I'll be using regular cabs anyways, because I will always run it through the JMD when using it at volume. Other wise for quiet practice the 10" should be fine.


----------



## big dooley

curious to see which speaker they're using and what its sensitivity is... 25 watt trough a speaker with 100db @ 1 watt will be more then enough for me


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'm going 50 for the 12" and the display and extra knobs. One coming for me, dunno when.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Jethro Rocker said:


> I'm going 50 for the 12" and the display and extra knobs. One coming for me, dunno when.



Yeah, I agree … the larger speaker / larger display / extra knob sounds well worth the increase in price. I'm pretty stoked to try them out.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I wonder how hard it would be to mod the Phones out to 1/4".


----------



## stock_hippie

I'm going 50 for the 12"


----------



## BanditPanda

Georgiatec said:


> Not on the 25 & 50. The 100 head obviously yes...not sure about the 100 combo. I'll be using regular cabs anyways, because I will always run it through the JMD when using it at volume. Other wise for quiet practice the 10" should be fine.



Thank you Geo. A 50W 2 x 12 would have been nice i/o 100W.
What is the difference between the 2 pedals ?

FOOTSWITCH PEDL-91010 INCLUDED, PEDL-91009 AVAILABLE SEPERATELY

B.P.


----------



## Georgiatec

BanditPanda said:


> Thank you Geo. A 50W 2 x 12 would have been nice i/o 100W.
> What is the difference between the 2 pedals ?
> 
> FOOTSWITCH PEDL-91010 INCLUDED, PEDL-91009 AVAILABLE SEPERATELY
> 
> B.P.



Nothing, other than 1 is included with the amp in a bundle. The other is the code to order it separately.


----------



## BanditPanda

Georgiatec said:


> Nothing, other than 1 is included with the amp in a bundle. The other is the code to order it separately.


 
Good to know. Thanks for that.


----------



## big dooley

blues_n_cues said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to mod the Phones out to 1/4".


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


>



 or make up a lead with mini at one end and 1/4 at t'other.


----------



## Frodebro

blues_n_cues said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to mod the Phones out to 1/4".



The jack is almost guaranteed to be mounted directly to a PCB board, so you would run into issues with the depth of the bigger jack and the spacing/layout of the pins. 




big dooley said:


>





Georgiatec said:


> or make up a lead with mini at one end and 1/4 at t'other.



Those one-piece barrel adaptors wreak havoc on the jack due to the leverage effect and weight. Adaptors with a short pigtail between the ends are much safer.


----------



## stock_hippie

an't wait to hear it


----------



## bulldozer1984

big dooley said:


> curious to see which speaker they're using and what its sensitivity is... 25 watt trough a speaker with 100db @ 1 watt will be more then enough for me



Yeh 2500 dB should be enough for most situations.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


> The jack is almost guaranteed to be mounted directly to a PCB board, so you would run into issues with the depth of the bigger jack and the spacing/layout of the pins.
> yeah,I figured that...
> 
> Those one-piece barrel adaptors wreak havoc on the jack due to the leverage effect and weight. Adaptors with a short pigtail between the ends are much safer.





it's only a matter of time before the jack fails,especially if you're a daily player.


----------



## stock_hippie

Marshall JCM800 CODE


----------



## stock_hippie

jack fails,especially


----------



## sinner 13

I am replacing my ancient ass roland micro cube with one The smallest one as my couch amp.


----------



## stock_hippie

sinner 13 said:


> I am replacing my ancient ass roland micro cube with one The smallest one as my couch amp.


 Yeh


----------



## Nik73

New video from Guitar Guitar in the UK with Steve from Marshall. Only four of the preamps demoed, but the Plexi sounded pretty good to me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5tSgkajGPY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5tSgkajGPY[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> Marshall JCM800 CODE





on that note- if you're going to troll @ least make it interesting. 
post a chain you would use.


----------



## The Ozzk

blues_n_cues said:


> on that note- if you're going to troll @ least make it interesting.
> post a chain you would use.



His trolling is so mundane. Yawn.

Where the fvck is Grunch when you need him


----------



## blues_n_cues

The Ozzk said:


> His trolling is so mundane. Yawn.
> 
> Where the fvck is Grunch when you need him



he was a rank fookin' amateur w/ bad hair & spray tan too.


----------



## The Ozzk

blues_n_cues said:


> he was a rank fookin' amateur w/ bad hair & spray tan too.


----------



## sinner 13

sinner 13 said:


> I am replacing my ancient ass roland micro cube with one The smallest one as my couch amp.





stock_hippie said:


> Yeh



Plus I can plug it into my laptop to scratch pad song ideas....


----------



## solarburn

Nik73 said:


> New video from Guitar Guitar in the UK with Steve from Marshall. Only four of the preamps demoed, but the Plexi sounded pretty good to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5tSgkajGPY



Plexi sounds good and so did the JVM. Liked the Fender too.

I thought Marshall was going to do a 100 watt 112 but it looks like only in 212 combo version excluding the head. I may go for a 50 watter then...


----------



## Oldpunk

The Ozzk said:


> His trolling is so mundane. Yawn.
> g:



I think he is a she.


----------



## blues_n_cues

if it can do these tones I'll be happy-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rlc-ltd/state-of-the-union-wav[/SC]


----------



## Msharky67

I am pondering the 25 watt combo for a few reasons but I think I want to try one first before I decide. I like the fact that it is a Marshall and it has Marshall amp models as compared to most effects processors only having one model or so. If the amp models sound like the originals than that is a plus. I also like having the different cabs too. The effects are great to have but who knows how close they are to the real ones. Usb for direct recording to my computer and the app to control everything is handy too. The price is affordable and in my budget. I don't think I would pay full price for it anyways but if it sounds good and works for recording and silent playing it would have fair to consider. If it doesn't live up to the hype than I will pass. The code series is cheaper than most processors which I was pondering (Vox Tonelab maybe) about getting but I keep biting my tongue and keep saying you end up paying for so much that you only use so little on them. I could buy an amp or put that much towards an amp. I want the best bang for my buck. Or keep saving for a DSL40c which I like even though its a DSL they just got that one right this time with good price, features and styling vintage one. I just wanted a different tonal character than a DSL. JCM800 with FX loop low wattage or similar. The code doesn't have external FX loop and limited connections speaker out etc... I also have a zoom Multi stomp which I like but doesn't sound great direct with no USB interface and sounds OK through my tube amps but probably would sound better through the code on a clean model since its solid state. That I may like too. Even if I get the code 25 I feel like I am still going to want to get the DSL40c or something else tubed too. So many decisions and not enough money! Story of my life!


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> if it can do these tones I'll be happy-
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rlc-ltd/state-of-the-union-wav[/SC]





Well make it sound like that or blow it up!


----------



## chiliphil1

Msharky67 said:


> I am pondering the 25 watt combo for a few reasons but I think I want to try one first before I decide. I like the fact that it is a Marshall and it has Marshall amp models as compared to most effects processors only having one model or so. If the amp models sound like the originals than that is a plus. I also like having the different cabs too. The effects are great to have but who knows how close they are to the real ones. Usb for direct recording to my computer and the app to control everything is handy too. The price is affordable and in my budget. I don't think I would pay full price for it anyways but if it sounds good and works for recording and silent playing it would have fair to consider. If it doesn't live up to the hype than I will pass. The code series is cheaper than most processors which I was pondering (Vox Tonelab maybe) about getting but I keep biting my tongue and keep saying you end up paying for so much that you only use so little on them. I could buy an amp or put that much towards an amp. I want the best bang for my buck. Or keep saving for a DSL40c which I like even though its a DSL they just got that one right this time with good price, features and styling vintage one. I just wanted a different tonal character than a DSL. JCM800 with FX loop low wattage or similar. The code doesn't have external FX loop and limited connections speaker out etc... I also have a zoom Multi stomp which I like but doesn't sound great direct with no USB interface and sounds OK through my tube amps but probably would sound better through the code on a clean model since its solid state. That I may like too. Even if I get the code 25 I feel like I am still going to want to get the DSL40c or something else tubed too. So many decisions and not enough money! Story of my life!



I don't mean to pry, but in your sig it says you have a DSL50, if that be the case then why get the 40c? It's your amp and it's up to you, just seems like it would be a waste to have 2 amps so similar. In your case I would get the code because of the variety you can get from it, also the zoom, toss that thing! I used to use a pod in front of my amp and finally figured out I was shooting myself in the foot, just plug into the Marshall and let her fly.


----------



## Msharky67

chiliphil1 said:


> I don't mean to pry, but in your sig it says you have a DSL50, if that be the case then why get the 40c? It's your amp and it's up to you, just seems like it would be a waste to have 2 amps so similar. In your case I would get the code because of the variety you can get from it, also the zoom, toss that thing! I used to use a pod in front of my amp and finally figured out I was shooting myself in the foot, just plug into the Marshall and let her fly.




I know but if it isn't good and I sunk $200 into it that could have gone towards a tube amp instead. Won't be able to sell the code for more you know its worth. Those will be $50 in no time for sure. There aren't many options like the DSL40c that is versatile and affordable these days. You have to spend $800 plus to get anything half decent. I would prefer a JCM800 tone with extra features but that's never going to happen. The Satriani combo I am sure won't be cheap either. I either want a combo or a mini head of sorts. I don't really want a full size head at the moment. Also if Zack Wylde's line ever comes out that may be an option if its affordable. They look killer for sure and may give Marshall a kick in the ass. The closest that I have seen was the SW45 from Sweetwater. Egnators hand wired model. Limited run and pricey $1800 but almost damn near perfect what I wanted in an amp. Modes were not foot switchable.


----------



## Oldpunk

Looks like the footswitch is up for pre order now too.

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-MAR-PEDL91009?src=Y0802G00SRCHCAPN&gclid=CJLd69z-jMsCFZQjgQoduzYOBw


----------



## chiliphil1

Msharky67 said:


> I know but if it isn't good and I sunk $200 into it that could have gone towards a tube amp instead. Won't be able to sell the code for more you know its worth. Those will be $50 in no time for sure. There aren't many options like the DSL40c that is versatile and affordable these days. You have to spend $800 plus to get anything half decent. I would prefer a JCM800 tone with extra features but that's never going to happen. The Satriani combo I am sure won't be cheap either. I either want a combo or a mini head of sorts. I don't really want a full size head at the moment. Also if Zack Wylde's line ever comes out that may be an option if its affordable. They look killer for sure and may give Marshall a kick in the ass. The closest that I have seen was the SW45 from Sweetwater. Egnators hand wired model. Limited run and pricey $1800 but almost damn near perfect what I wanted in an amp. Modes were not foot switchable.



I get that. I would, and will when I buy one make sure the place has a return policy. If the code sucks I won't hesitate to return it. Have you considered used amps? I mean, 800's can be had for about $900 (though you don't want a full size) other than that, I'm not sure what else would work. I just hate to see you spend money to have 2 of the same amps (unless you really love DSL's) either way, good luck 

BTW, yeah I sure wish the Wylde audio stuff would come out. He's started posting pictures of actual guitars being made now rather than just drawings but still no word on when/if they will ever actually come out and I haven't heard anything about the amps in a while.


----------



## sinner 13

Msharky67 said:


> I know but if it isn't good and I sunk $200 into it that could have gone towards a tube amp instead. Won't be able to sell the code for more you know its worth. Those will be $50 in no time for sure. There aren't many options like the DSL40c that is versatile and affordable these days. You have to spend $800 plus to get anything half decent. I would prefer a JCM800 tone with extra features but that's never going to happen. The Satriani combo I am sure won't be cheap either. I either want a combo or a mini head of sorts. I don't really want a full size head at the moment. Also if Zack Wylde's line ever comes out that may be an option if its affordable. They look killer for sure and may give Marshall a kick in the ass. The closest that I have seen was the SW45 from Sweetwater. Egnators hand wired model. Limited run and pricey $1800 but almost damn near perfect what I wanted in an amp. Modes were not foot switchable.








chiliphil1 said:


> I get that. I would, and will when I buy one make sure the place has a return policy. If the code sucks I won't hesitate to return it. Have you considered used amps? I mean, 800's can be had for about $900 (though you don't want a full size) other than that, I'm not sure what else would work. I just hate to see you spend money to have 2 of the same amps (unless you really love DSL's) either way, good luck
> 
> BTW, yeah I sure wish the Wylde audio stuff would come out. He's started posting pictures of actual guitars being made now rather than just drawings but still no word on when/if they will ever actually come out and I haven't heard anything about the amps in a while.



Look at it like this, it's not JUST a digital amp.
It's several of the most sought after rock tones done in a reasonable facsimile of the originals.
As a practice amp, with an Aux in it then becomes an educational tool, to help you learn all your favorite songs and riffs.
it's an interface, so you can use it at a DAW to scratch pad material or record complete songs. or just keep the unit itself up to date.
For some of us that lived through the unpalatable early SS years need to stop and rethink our prejudices against digital, things have improved, are they perfect...no.
But it's better than it was and continues to improve.
(* Disclaimer* I am in NO way affiliated with the Marshall company, I just think they make a great product.)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Msharky67 said:


> I know but if it isn't good and I sunk $200 into it that could have gone towards a tube amp instead. Won't be able to sell the code for more you know its worth. Those will be $50 in no time for sure. There aren't many options like the DSL40c that is versatile and affordable these days. You have to spend $800 plus to get anything half decent. I would prefer a JCM800 tone with extra features but that's never going to happen. The Satriani combo I am sure won't be cheap either. I either want a combo or a mini head of sorts. I don't really want a full size head at the moment. Also if Zack Wylde's line ever comes out that may be an option if its affordable. They look killer for sure and may give Marshall a kick in the ass. The closest that I have seen was the SW45 from Sweetwater. Egnators hand wired model. Limited run and pricey $1800 but almost damn near perfect what I wanted in an amp. Modes were not foot switchable.



If it's damn near perfect, save more money! Your DSL50 won't be worth more than you paid for it either. You seem to want everything, and want it for cheap. CODE kinda fits that...


----------



## stock_hippie

rock tones


----------



## Cthulhu

These just popped up on guitar center today with an availability date of 3/23/16.


----------



## stock_hippie

practice amp


----------



## blues_n_cues

sinner 13 said:


> Look at it like this, it's not JUST a digital amp.
> It's several of the most sought after rock tones done in a reasonable facsimile of the originals.
> As a practice amp, with an Aux in it then becomes an educational tool, to help you learn all your favorite songs and riffs.
> it's an interface, so you can use it at a DAW to scratch pad material or record complete songs. or just keep the unit itself up to date.
> For some of us that lived through the unpalatable early SS years need to stop and rethink our prejudices against digital, things have improved, are they perfect...no.
> But it's better than it was and continues to improve.
> (* Disclaimer* I am in NO way affiliated with the Marshall company, I just think they make a great product.)


----------



## Engelheimer

Given GC’s legal issues, seriously doubt when they will be available there.

Amp dealers are all cashing in on the hyped availability dates w/pre-orders. An enormous pipe dream for sure.

“Authorities said ... best leave it ... unsolved, really” Nigel Tufnel

yesway²


----------



## jageya

its funny to hear so many guys on here taking the code seriously when they already own real tube amps the like. The code is an inexpensive simple digital amp for kids or home noodling-hence the price and lack of effects loop or speaker out...
Which is fine and dandy for 2-250.00...i mean thats cheap...resale will be a joke so in a year or so you will see plenty of them used at $200 or less for the 1-12 50 watter..so good deals will be around because many guys who are marshall fan boi's will likely get it because its marshall and then compare it to their marshalls and say...wtf????...and either return it( look for alot of open box units cheap) or keep it to noodle on and then dump it a year later on ebay/reverb.

I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.


----------



## chiliphil1

jageya said:


> its funny to hear so many guys on here taking the code seriously when they already own real tube amps the like. The code is an inexpensive simple digital amp for kids or home noodling-hence the price and lack of effects loop or speaker out...
> Which is fine and dandy for 2-250.00...i mean thats cheap...resale will be a joke so in a year or so you will see plenty of them used at $200 or less for the 1-12 50 watter..so good deals will be around because many guys who are marshall fan boi's will likely get it because its marshall and then compare it to their marshalls and say...wtf????...and either return it( look for alot of open box units cheap) or keep it to noodle on and then dump it a year later on ebay/reverb.
> 
> I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.



I see your point here but you've come off a little militant. I think for most of us who are looking at the code we WANT it to be small, portable, something we can grab and go with good tones. I don't think a single person expects this amp to keep up with the real ones. Some have said if the models are good they can run into their tube amps and use the code as a pre amp. I don't have that plan, I want something that's quiet, connects directly to the computer to record, light and easy to carry, and lastly, something I can just take with me to jam or whatever without having to load up a truck load of cab and head.


----------



## big dooley

jageya said:


> blah blah blah blah blah.....



obviously, you don't have a single clue and it would be a total waste of time to explain it to you, therefore i won't

lets just see what will happen... 
for what it's worth, i used the 60 day return policy of the shop where i purchased a THR10... great little amp, but i want the code as i'm a trough and trough marshall guy


----------



## Dmann

jageya said:


> its funny to hear so many guys on here taking the code seriously when they already own real tube amps the like. The code is an inexpensive simple digital amp for kids or home noodling-hence the price and lack of effects loop or speaker out...
> Which is fine and dandy for 2-250.00...i mean thats cheap...resale will be a joke so in a year or so you will see plenty of them used at $200 or less for the 1-12 50 watter..so good deals will be around because many guys who are marshall fan boi's will likely get it because its marshall and then compare it to their marshalls and say...wtf????...and either return it( look for alot of open box units cheap) or keep it to noodle on and then dump it a year later on ebay/reverb.
> 
> I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.



Oh look an opinion has been presented.....

Perhaps you might want to *actually use* said gear prior to making unfounded assumptions on it's usability?


----------



## The Ozzk

jageya said:


> its funny to hear so many guys on here taking the code seriously when they already own real tube amps the like. The code is an inexpensive simple digital amp for kids or home noodling-hence the price and lack of effects loop or speaker out...
> Which is fine and dandy for 2-250.00...i mean thats cheap...resale will be a joke so in a year or so you will see plenty of them used at $200 or less for the 1-12 50 watter..so good deals will be around because many guys who are marshall fan boi's will likely get it because its marshall and then compare it to their marshalls and say...wtf????...and either return it( look for alot of open box units cheap) or keep it to noodle on and then dump it a year later on ebay/reverb.
> 
> I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.



We take it seriously because it will be very useful to many of us.


----------



## stock_hippie

ok...i won't buy one...


----------



## The Ozzk

stock_hippie said:


> ok...i won't buy one...


Good.


----------



## jageya

Please buy 2 if you like... The more the merrier. My point was it looks cool and fun and would be a neat inexpensive amp to have at home....like the thr10c...for example. Sure record with it..why not. Just dont expect it to be this amazing monster amp. It will i bet sell alot because of the price and what it offers for sure and all i was saying is there may be a few openbox returns in 6 months so you can likely get it even cheaper.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

jageya said:


> I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.


doesn't have to be amazing to gig here and there. Good luck with 50 SS watts working for a band? We are not Metallica. FOH = mic. Where's the luck?


----------



## jageya

thats true....mic it up...some venues 50 wats ss will be ok..others maybe not..I hope someone here sells off his marshall stack after he gets the code50..that would be cool.


----------



## big dooley

look at you talking.. who's expecting something here?
there are various persons who heard it in the flesh and they are convinced it is an amazing piece of kit for its price
compared to the yamaha i had, it has way more amp and cab models, more effects, much better acces for tweaking all the parameters, 20 times more presets to be saved by the user, 40 times more when including the app, wireless bluetooth connectivity, for controlling the amp and playback any tracks...
and on top of that 5 times more available power combined with a 12" speaker that obviously is much more sensitive then those 3" fullrangers, so undoubtly it'll be giggable easily... and the best part... its for the same amount of money..
oh and most importantly... it's the brand that i've been using for over 20 years, which remained to be my #1 choice no matter what the competitors come up with


----------



## The Ozzk

jageya said:


> thats true....mic it up...some venues 50 wats ss will be ok..others maybe not..I hope someone here sells off his marshall stack after he gets the code50..that would be cool.



Can you quote anyone here who says they'll sell their other amps if they get the CODE?


----------



## big dooley

The Ozzk said:


> Can you quote anyone here who says they'll sell their other amps if they get the CODE?



i just did last week... but the stack stays for sure


----------



## Antmax

I have a small detached studio. But somehow my guitar stuff always migrates to the study which my wife and I use as the home office. My work desk and guitar stuff take about 1/3 the room and I have cables EVERYWHERE. Pedals under the desk, stand rear right on top of the desk. Amp on sideboard. Splitter to a USB interface and dozens of audio cables all jumbled around the corner of the room. 

For me the CODE would be a godsend. I might only need a Guitar cable, USB cable, Amp and guitar on the stand and that's it. Tidy and what seems like infinite setups on the phone. I might not even need the pedals or BiasFX, Amplitube and other plugins I use on the computer often. Just one Pandoras box of Marshall delights.

That's what I'm hoping anyway. I also got a power inverter to hook up to 110v 120w AC from my car cigarette lighter. So I might even be able to throw it in the back of the car and take it camping with me.


----------



## Söulcaster

jageya said:


> its funny to hear so many guys on here taking the code seriously when they already own real tube amps the like. The code is an inexpensive simple digital amp for kids or home noodling-hence the price and lack of effects loop or speaker out...
> Which is fine and dandy for 2-250.00...i mean thats cheap...resale will be a joke so in a year or so you will see plenty of them used at $200 or less for the 1-12 50 watter..so good deals will be around because many guys who are marshall fan boi's will likely get it because its marshall and then compare it to their marshalls and say...wtf????...and either return it( look for alot of open box units cheap) or keep it to noodle on and then dump it a year later on ebay/reverb.
> 
> I mean come on..if you have your marshall rig and like to play loud and dont whine about lugging your amazing tube head around-the code will be a joke to you. Maybe for your kid you will buy it but for live use? out in a loud band...good luck. And if you want to go FOH good luck with that.



This is what I'm expecting, I'll reserve judgement till I play the one I'm buying for my daughter. 

I can see why some people are getting excited about it, personally I really don't need an amp that does 100 amp sounds. Sure if it sounded good and I was gigging in a cover band, then great, but I'm not. I'm more than happy with my Marshall heads, they aren't going anywhere. 

I'm not tech savvy, I like to plug and play. Tbh I find some info in this thread regarding the use of the CODE confusing, that is my short coming, not the amps though...




big dooley said:


> there are various persons who heard it in the flesh and they are convinced it is an amazing piece of kit for its price



They heard it in the flesh, but all the demos I've heard from NAMM the volume was very low. Most clips you can still here the strings. I'm looking forward to diming the CODE!!!!

Just out of curiosity, can the CODE do the AFD100?

Peace


----------



## jageya

I will likely get it for playing at home...all in one? decent tones? no need to gig with a band anyhow as i dont gig anymore so...no brainer for noodling around.? i prefer amp modelers then floor units anyhow. I was joking about selling off a marshall stack for this amp...its in the realm of the peavey vyper..line 6 spider...fender mustang things..


----------



## Nik73

chiliphil1 said:


> I think for most of us who are looking at the code we WANT it to be small, portable, something we can grab and go with good tones. I don't think a single person expects this amp to keep up with the real ones. Some have said if the models are good they can run into their tube amps and use the code as a pre amp. I don't have that plan, *I want something that's quiet, connects directly to the computer to record, light and easy to carry, and lastly, something I can just take with me to jam or whatever without having to load up a truck load of cab and head.*



This is exactly why I'm so interested in the Code. I have no doubt it will not touch my JVM-HJS or 6100 tone wise, but I'm hoping it will sound somewhere close at 11 at night when I have the volume really low and trying not to annoy neighbours who I get on with.
I have a Line 6 Amplifi at the minute, which is very good and really convenient, but not Marshall and not amazing. I'm not expecting the Code to sound as good as it's much bigger brothers, but as long as it sounds better than the competition, then I'm in.


----------



## Msharky67

Antmax said:


> I have a small detached studio. But somehow my guitar stuff always migrates to the study which my wife and I use as the home office. My work desk and guitar stuff take about 1/3 the room and I have cables EVERYWHERE. Pedals under the desk, stand rear right on top of the desk. Amp on sideboard. Splitter to a USB interface and dozens of audio cables all jumbled around the corner of the room.
> 
> For me the CODE would be a godsend. I might only need a Guitar cable, USB cable, Amp and guitar on the stand and that's it. Tidy and what seems like infinite setups on the phone. I might not even need the pedals or BiasFX, Amplitube and other plugins I use on the computer often. Just one Pandoras box of Marshall delights.
> 
> That's what I'm hoping anyway. I also got a power inverter to hook up to 110v 120w AC from my car cigarette lighter. So I might even be able to throw it in the back of the car and take it camping with me.




Its cheaper than most processors and it just Marshall amps. More useable tones and effects for a great price. No it won't replace my 2204 but it should be fun to jam with and record to the computer with which is the main reason I would get one. I do want to try one before I decide to buy one. If I don't get one then I will decide on something else. DSL40c maybe! Just have to wait and see.


----------



## big dooley

Söulcaster said:


> They heard it in the flesh, but all the demos I've heard from NAMM the volume was very low. Most clips you can still here the strings. I'm looking forward to diming the CODE!!!!


that's the beauty of it... it models the poweramp, for which the amount of breakup is being controlled with the volumeknob... the overall volume coming out of the actual speaker is controlled by the mastervolume... virtually speaking, you can have a plexi running on its gums through a cab containing greenies, being miced up and reamped by a class D amplifier at bedroom levels or gig levels at wish



> Just out of curiosity, can the CODE do the AFD100?



you could get close, but it isn't included... maybe in the future they will... who knows? maybe later they'll add different versions of poweramps too? KT88, 6550's, maybe KT66's?


----------



## jageya

much easier to part with 2-300.00 then say 1200-1400-3k for a helix..ax8 or axefx2 or kemper...


----------



## big dooley

...or a JMD50


----------



## The Ozzk

Söulcaster said:


> Just out of curiosity, can the CODE do the AFD100?
> 
> Peace



Who knows... maybe Marshall will make it available as a download...


----------



## stock_hippie

Ms2 - 2 2 Watt Electric Guitar Mini Amp


----------



## chiliphil1

Nik73 said:


> This is exactly why I'm so interested in the Code. I have no doubt it will not touch my JVM-HJS or 6100 tone wise, but I'm hoping it will sound somewhere close at 11 at night when I have the volume really low and trying not to annoy neighbours who I get on with.
> I have a Line 6 Amplifi at the minute, which is very good and really convenient, but not Marshall and not amazing. I'm not expecting the Code to sound as good as it's much bigger brothers, but as long as it sounds better than the competition, then I'm in.



Glad to see your mention of the amplifi. I was thinking of getting one of the TT versions to stick on my desk and hook to the computer for recording. If it sucks, you just saved me $200



big dooley said:


> that's the beauty of it... it models the poweramp, for which the amount of breakup is being controlled with the volumeknob... the overall volume coming out of the actual speaker is controlled by the mastervolume... virtually speaking, you can have a plexi running on its gums through a cab containing greenies, being miced up and reamped by a class D amplifier at bedroom levels or gig levels at wish
> 
> 
> 
> you could get close, but it isn't included... maybe in the future they will... who knows? maybe later they'll add different versions of poweramps too? KT88, 6550's, maybe KT66's?



Man, I hope so.. That is what Marshall should be thinking about right now, or maybe when the code is actually out.. Either way, downloadable models. Packs of other amps, different preamps, speakers, power sections, etc.. If they want to make the code a serious recording tool or they ever want to get into the high end modeling world they need to have more options and if they would say go through their museum and model the amps in there, they could sell those and people would buy them. Line6 does it, why not Marshall? I'd love to be able to have a pre amp of everything in the Marshall history, jube, mode four, etc.


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> Glad to see your mention of the amplifi. I was thinking of getting one of the TT versions to stick on my desk and hook to the computer for recording. If it sucks, you just saved me $200
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I hope so.. That is what Marshall should be thinking about right now, or maybe when the code is actually out.. Either way, downloadable models. Packs of other amps, different preamps, speakers, power sections, etc.. If they want to make the code a serious recording tool or they ever want to get into the high end modeling world they need to have more options and if they would say go through their museum and model the amps in there, they could sell those and people would buy them. Line6 does it, why not Marshall? I'd love to be able to have a pre amp of everything in the Marshall history, jube, mode four, etc.



i agree... 
i'd even be happy to pay for an upgrade or update on models.
if marshall eventually won't, don't blame it on the designer... he clearly made the amp capable to accept such things for a reason 
i wouldn't mind JVM clean red, vintage modern, class 5, 2205/2210, 900DR, AFD, and the major, or a different cab with alnico speakers


----------



## Moony

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8Nl9yWIH4[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

This _WILL_ kick ass guys. If you've never played through a JMD, don't even bother to comment. The Softube models are what you are paying for, that and the tweakability of those models, 25, 50, 100 watt s/s power amp, 1 x 10, 1 x 12, 2 x 12 tbh I couldn't care less. This baby will be in going thru my JMD50 and into a normal cab. I can turn off the cab and power amp sims so happy days. A sh!t load of Classic Marshall tones into a Classic EL34 Marshall power amp and pushing a cab of greenbacks....sign me up!!


----------



## Moony

Georgiatec said:


> This _WILL_ kick ass guys. If you've never played through a JMD, don't even bother to comment. The Softube models are what you are paying for



I've just read "what you are praying for"


----------



## Georgiatec

Moony said:


> I've just read "what you are praying for"



 I only do "preying"


----------



## solarburn

I may just settle for the 50 watt combo. The price is right and I think the built in speaker will mix or mesh better with all the different tone options...cab sims and power amp choices etc.

The only downside is if I want to gig it will it be loud enough for band rehearsal before it loses its tone? Most places mic amps so this is not so much of a concern any more. I still have that opine that SS loses itself at higher volumes. Really though I could give my ears a volume break ya know?


----------



## jageya

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woSKbS16_o[/ame]

best demo yet..very versatile. Not just marshall tones


----------



## blues_n_cues

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I may just settle for the 50 watt combo. The price is right and I think the built in speaker will mix or mesh better with all the different tone options...cab sims and power amp choices etc.
> 
> The only downside is if I want to gig it will it be loud enough before it loses its tone? Most places mic amps so this is not so much of a concern any more. I still have that opine that SS loses itself at higher volumes. Really though I could give my ears a volume break ya know?



I posted it in another forum but heads up-
the 25 & 50 DO NOT come w/ the foot controller,so...
http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-MAR-PEDL91009-LIST


----------



## Msharky67

They could have made this into a processor instead. Still could have been affordable and useful with more jack and connections. They have pedals but have not done a processor yet? Why not! I can't wait to try one at least it is affordable and lots of tones to record with.


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> I posted it in another forum but heads up-
> the 25 & 50 DO NOT come w/ the foot controller,so...
> http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-MAR-PEDL91009-LIST



Thanks Blues.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## stock_hippie

its like the Wizard of Oz amp


----------



## chiliphil1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks Blues I did not know that. Surprised it won't work across the board. It should for the 50 although I guess you use your phone for reaching patches too right? Not for playing live and switching on the fly though.



Yeah, I don't honestly know if the $80 switch is worth it. I don't see ever gigging this amp (if I gigged) so I think the phone tweaking is enough for me.



stock_hippie said:


> its like the Wizard of Oz amp



This guy ˆ


----------



## solarburn

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, I don't honestly know if the $80 switch is worth it. I don't see ever gigging this amp (if I gigged) so I think the phone tweaking is enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ˆ





I agree with you here. Not and issue really if switching on the fly is not needed.


----------



## solarburn

Well my friends...I preordered the 50 watter. I'm in...whenever that turns out to be.


----------



## stock_hippie

Where the hell is dirty CODE 100


----------



## Micky

Yeah, I'm waiting too...


----------



## blues_n_cues

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, I don't honestly know if the $80 switch is worth it. I don't see ever gigging this amp (if I gigged) so I think the phone tweaking is enough for me.
> This guy ˆ



even playing @ home or for laying down basic dirty>clean>dirty tracks I like a footswitch. 
since the 50w is $250 + $80 for the pedal ($330 ttl) & the 100c is $400 might as well just 
pay the extra $70 & have the "loop",line out,& insert too.


----------



## solarburn

Micky said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting too...



what wattage did you order?


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> even playing @ home or for laying down basic dirty>clean>dirty tracks I like a footswitch.
> since the 50w is $250 + $80 for the pedal ($330 ttl) & the 100c is $400 might as well just
> pay the extra $70 & have the "loop",line out,& insert too.



Good points. I'll prolly get a footswitch but not right off. Want to see how controlling it with a phone does. Hard to beat the practicality of the foot switch though. I know I'll cave sooner or later.


----------



## blues_n_cues

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Good points. I'll prolly get a footswitch but not right off. Want to see how controlling it with a phone does. Hard to beat the practicality of the foot switch though. I know I'll cave sooner or later.



that's my problem-dinosaur phone.
I'd have to buy a new phone which means up my plan too & that's an extra $40-50 a month. screw that.


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> that's my problem-dinosaur phone.
> I'd have to buy a new phone which means up my plan too & that's an extra $40-50 a month. screw that.



For realz! That **** gets expensive on top of everything else.

Well the foot switch gets you there and I like to have that when I'm playing. Like you said even just for the clean dirty although rolling off to a clean such as using the Plexi can happen readily enough. I know I'll want to navigate my patches for playing on the fly with a FS.

We'll see how it goes. Months from now...LOL


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I think I'd love to gig this thing.


----------



## Codeman

You know, I'm starting to get more and more impressed with how companies are implementing solid state technology. I know that Kemper and Axe Fx have been highly regarded, but sense it is the same price as flagship products from traditional companies I would rather spend that kind of dough on the real deal. However, the entry level is looking much more appealing. 

Not so recently Roland has made the Blues Cube and more recently the Blues Cube Hot to basically recreate a solid state version of the Fender Blues Junior III. Again, they retail for about the same price, but in the end, If I were blindfolded and told to pick the Fender from the Roland I probably couldn't do it based off of a youtube video. In fact, while watching the following video, the only negative comment I had was the excessive highs I found the Fender to have. I'm sure an EQ pedal might brighten the Blues Cube a bit, but other than that to my ears there isn't that much difference.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxAlIXOxCws"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxAlIXOxCws[/ame] 

As this pertains to the Marshall Code, I am slowly coming around to the idea of a high quality and low cost entry level modeling amplifier. If I can get even a half successful attempt at a plexi for $250 and sound better than a Wampler Plexi drive or other Plexi pedals I would be overjoyed. I'm pretty interested to see reviews and comparisons of how the amp models hang with their valve-driven counter parts. 

I'm not sure if this helps anyone, but I am interested to see how this whole thing plays out.


----------



## solarburn

LPMarshall hack said:


> I think I'd love to gig this thing.



The way everything s miced any more this thing could be a gem to gig. I would Wang my twang with this thang on stage. I think the sounds I've heard so far l feel it can do it...sound good. Hopefully it won't feel plastic while playing.


----------



## stock_hippie

i hope my Gf buys me a 50 watt


----------



## big dooley

and you didn't have a girlfriend???


----------



## chiliphil1

blues_n_cues said:


> even playing @ home or for laying down basic dirty>clean>dirty tracks I like a footswitch.
> since the 50w is $250 + $80 for the pedal ($330 ttl) & the 100c is $400 might as well just
> pay the extra $70 & have the "loop",line out,& insert too.



Good points. I still think I'll stick with the smaller ones. The switch may or may not come eventually. I want the portability and I think as has been mentioned there could be an issue with running the head through a normal 4x12 as it will color the sound. I know you can turn the cab sims off but I would rather use it as an all in one where I can use all the features.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> even playing @ home or for laying down basic dirty>clean>dirty tracks I like a footswitch.
> since the 50w is $250 + $80 for the pedal ($330 ttl) & the 100c is $400 might as well just
> pay the extra $70 & have the "loop",line out,& insert too.


If you are on GC's mailing list, for the rest of this month, they send you a "code" to get 20% off, in which, the head costs:






So, there you go! I know what I'll do...


----------



## stock_hippie

Dogs of Doom said:


> If you are on GC's mailing list, for the rest of this month, they send you a "code" to get 20% off, in which, the head costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you go! I know what I'll do...


...fvucme


----------



## stock_hippie

big dooley said:


> and you didn't have a girlfriend???


... I am a.girlfriend


----------



## Nik73

I'm off to the Guitar Show in Birmingham, UK tomorrow and Chris George is going to be demoing the new Marshall gear there, plus the launch of the Fender Bassbreaker amps. Really looking forward to it and I'm holding out a teeny bit of hope that they'll have the Code for sale.


----------



## jageya

(mod edit)



> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpjD1iIRQuA



[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpjD1iIRQuA[/ame]

https://youtu.be/YpjD1iIRQuA


----------



## Rocktane

Dogs of Doom said:


> If you are on GC's mailing list, for the rest of this month, they send you a "code" to get 20% off, in which, the head costs:
> 
> 
> So, there you go! I know what I'll do...




Huh, I'm on the mailing list and I've only received "deal of the day" and "save 15% with your GC credit card" emails. Dammit, where's my CODE code GC??


----------



## jageya

Dogs of Doom said:


> If you are on GC's mailing list, for the rest of this month, they send you a "code" to get 20% off, in which, the head costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you go! I know what I'll do...



IA m on their mail list and never have gotten this coupon this month....can you get it anywhere else? thanx


----------



## jageya

i chatted with gc and they say no promotion you speak of....hm.... you could forward your email to me...
hsuru4u@yahoo.com


----------



## stock_hippie

the guy said 7% off


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I get it from the local store manager in an email. The code I have is only good for me & I have it entered in, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. The code is a personalized code, for each person...

I was part of the string of the month club & have my email entered in at the local store's database. Also, buying used gear, I have had it delivered to the local store, so maybe that's why?


----------



## stock_hippie

i don't think my GF will get me one...she made me switch to acoustic b/c the radio station said it aired better


----------



## Rocktane

Dogs of Doom said:


> I get it from the local store manager in an email. The code I have is only good for me & I have it entered in, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. The code is a personalized code, for each person...
> 
> I was part of the string of the month club & have my email entered in at the local store's database. Also, buying used gear, I have had it delivered to the local store, so maybe that's why?



Ok, that makes sense, I get those once in a while. In fact, I had one last month that went unused.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Rocktane said:


> Ok, that makes sense, I get those once in a while. In fact, I had one last month that went unused.


maybe wait until you get your next one...

I always think it's funny, when I see people flipping used stuff on the boards & when I have one of these coupons, I can get it for the same price, but brand new & w/ warranty. Like the Ampeg SCR-DI. I've toyed about getting one. I see them used for $160 & up. When I get my coupon, they are $160 @ GC. Why buy used?

But GC says that the ship date on the 100H is sooner than Marshall's projected date, when I talked to them in person. They said Sept, so I'm believing that, while GC says March 27, 2016.... ...

They didn't even have a working model of the 100H at NAMM & said that production would begin after the release/run of the lower watt versions. So, if you do the common sense math, the low watt ones will be available on or around the end of March & production for the 100 watt models will begin then & will take a couple-few months after that for shipping...


----------



## Rocktane

Dogs of Doom said:


> maybe wait until you get your next one...



 Yep, that's the plan.


----------



## Nik73

So I managed to have a go on the 50w code today and was impressed enough to chuck in a preorder. It was hard to get a proper impression with all the noise of a show, but for what it is I really liked it for the plexi, JCM800 and jubilee models. They sounded great and squealed like pigs. 
I went through a lot of presets and it was what I hoped it would be. A great sounding late night practice amp. Sadly I just have to wait until May to get it. The 25w are coming in the next couple of weeks apparently. 

From what the Marshall guys were saying, if you want one then preorder now as it might be a while until the second wave. 
By the way, Chris George was fantastic and the mini jubilee is the absolute ****.


----------



## solarburn

Nik73 said:


> So I managed to have a go on the 50w code today and was impressed enough to chuck in a preorder. It was hard to get a proper impression with all the noise of a show, but for what it is I really liked it for the plexi, JCM800 and jubilee models. They sounded great and squealed like pigs.
> I went through a lot of presets and it was what I hoped it would be. A great sounding late night practice amp. Sadly I just have to wait until May to get it. The 25w are coming in the next couple of weeks apparently.
> 
> From what the Marshall guys were saying, if you want one then preorder now as it might be a while until the second wave.
> By the way, Chris George was fantastic and the mini jubilee is the absolute ****.



Thanks Nik. Glad to hear the 50 sounds good. That's what I ordered.

I got interested in it for the Plexi, 800 and a couple of the others in there. Liked what I heard. Agree this is going to be a great tool for practicing, recording and teaching lessons too. Everything ready to go in one amp. Too easy...


----------



## stock_hippie

have a girlfriend???


----------



## stock_hippie

No Biazing


----------



## WasStoNed

any news on when the Code 100 combo may drop?


----------



## Nik73

Someone posted a video of the demo Chris George did at the Guitar Show yesterday. Sounds good and better than I remember, purely because it's on it's own and not following the mini-jubilee. Bear in mind that it's only the 25 with the ickle speaker.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE[/ame]


----------



## stock_hippie

I don't like it


----------



## Msharky67

I really am not feeling the Code is going to be worth all the hype. Why is it most of the demos are laden-ed with effects covering the amps true tone. The effects sound really cheesey and I don't expect the amp models to be much better too. Its like they built the whole thing around the phone app you know. I never liked digital stuff and have held off on getting a big fancy processor because of this. That tube tone is not and cannot be recreated but itself. I hate to say but I think this line will be a flop like so many other Marshall series here in the last 10 years. I think they could have done something better. As for the mini Jubilee again I would probably love it but not for $1200! How come Peavey can make a mini classic 30 and mini 6505 for $499 plus extra features! Why can't Marshall do this!  Is it really that hard! Again the consumer is ignored!


----------



## whatsacleantone

Nik73 said:


> Someone posted a video of the demo Chris George did at the Guitar Show yesterday. Sounds good and better than I remember, purely because it's on it's own and not following the mini-jubilee. Bear in mind that it's only the 25 with the ickle speaker.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE




That tone at 6:30


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> I don't like it



If you can't find a sound there that works for you, I'm inclined to think that maybe the electric guitar in general just ain't your thang...


----------



## Antmax

I think the people that don't like it because it's digital have to remember that most people under 30 and many of us quite a bit older have grown up with and embraced technology. Instagram, facebook, itunes and all that stuff. 

The code being a budget entry level amp is trying to break into Fender Mustang territory and looks to do everything better. When you factor in that most people these days listen to lossy music through media players with in ear phones. Most of those people aren't going to be that discerning.

I just watched the Chris George video and although the reverb was a bit overdone, but there were a couple of presets I wouldn't mind getting my hands on. When you factor in the versatility of the amp I don't really see how it can't succeed unless there is some awful manufacturing defect or the speakers are incredibly bad and produce flat boxy tones.


----------



## Rocktane

What? Won't sell? I think it will sell really well. It's not supposed replace tube amps or even compete with expensive modeling products. It's target is Viper, Spider, Cube, and Mustang.


----------



## stock_hippie

I suck


----------



## solarburn

There were some presets Chris had that got lost in the mix a bit but the voicings I like and in my wheelhouse the Code has done well enuff to want one. If it doesn't measure up for me it will go back. I have no problem trying one. The process for return is simple enuff.

At these prices it's not a daunting gear purchase. Whether it stays or goes.


----------



## Msharky67

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There were some presets Chris had that got lost in the mix a bit but the voicings I like and in my wheelhouse the Code has done well enuff to want one. If it doesn't measure up for me it will go back. I have no problem trying one. The process for return is simple enuff.
> 
> At these prices it's not a daunting gear purchase. Whether it stays or goes.



I would have to try one before I decide to buy one or not. It just sounds a little boxey and sterile as I have known digital amps to sound. Especially through a computer which I would like to use it for. I don't like all the tweaking involved just to get a good preset. Most stock presets of processors in general never sound good and you end up not finding a happy medium. A tube amp you just turn it on and play and that's it! Resale value is a crap shoot for sure! These won't be $1000 in ten years like a 4210 now these days! I'd wait a year and get one for $50 on Ebay then!


----------



## solarburn

Msharky67 said:


> I would have to try one before I decide to buy one or not. It just sounds a little boxey and sterile as I have known digital amps to sound. Especially through a computer which I would like to use it for. I don't like all the tweaking involved just to get a good preset. Most stock presets of processors in general never sound good and you end up not finding a happy medium. A tube amp you just turn it on and play and that's it! Resale value is a crap shoot for sure! These won't be $1000 in ten years like a 4210 now these days! I'd wait a year and get one for $50 on Ebay then!



Using it for a practice amp, recording or lessons it sure makes sense.

I know what you mean about tweaking. Been there done that. I'll be able to keep it simple plus I still have my tube amps when I need the right fix.

Resale? These will be obsolete in 2 yrs. Replaced by the next Genz...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Who cares about resale on an inexpensive amp?? Your DSL won't be worth a million in 5 years either.


----------



## Eman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE[/ame]

New demo

Man, I can't wait to get mine, 50 on pre-order.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I just pulled the trigger on the 100H...


----------



## Söulcaster

Dogs of Doom said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the 100H...



Congrats....


----------



## solarburn

Welcome to the waiting room!LOL

Congrats D!


----------



## Söulcaster

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Welcome to the waiting room!LOL
> 
> Congrats D!



I'm wondering what the RRP will be here in Oz???






Peace


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm not holding my breath on their 3/29 date, but, the deal was worth it IMO...


----------



## Georgiatec

stock_hippie said:


> I don't like it



Yeah, no kazoo model, what a bummer. 



stock_hippie said:


> I suck



"A man has gotta know his limitations"


----------



## blues_n_cues

Eman said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE
> 
> New demo
> 
> Man, I can't wait to get mine, 50 on pre-order.


----------



## GibsonKramer

$50 Marshall on ebay?


----------



## chiliphil1

Msharky67 said:


> I would have to try one before I decide to buy one or not. It just sounds a little boxey and sterile as I have known digital amps to sound. Especially through a computer which I would like to use it for. I don't like all the tweaking involved just to get a good preset. Most stock presets of processors in general never sound good and you end up not finding a happy medium. A tube amp you just turn it on and play and that's it! Resale value is a crap shoot for sure! These won't be $1000 in ten years like a 4210 now these days! I'd wait a year and get one for $50 on Ebay then!



I think the point of the amp is "good enough" I know that's my purpose. I'm not looking to replicate a cranked full stack but rather have a good tone to play quietly at home and record with. I don't mind tweaking, you have to do that with a tube amp too, so no big deal. I've had good results in the past with modeling and I still have my old pod pedal which can make some really good sounds. I would just like to have that in a grab and go combo, enter the code. I think it'll be perfect for what it's meant to be.


----------



## stock_hippie

Marshall perfect for what it's meant to be.


----------



## thegaindeli

I'm on the GC mailing list, but I haven't received any discount offers.


----------



## chrisjtm1

I was at the show too and I'll mirror that it sounded really good in the flesh. Chris easily made to sound good enough to gig with and that was just the 25.

If you look at it as a competitor to the other modelling amps then Marshall have done their job well and these are very competitively priced. Good enough that I put a pre-order down on a 50 after trying. Lighter than a DSL and nearly a 1/3 of the price with built in effects, what's not to like. Perfect grab and go Marshall.


----------



## stock_hippie

me likey..


----------



## blues_n_cues

stock_hippie said:


> me likey..



Dude,either contribute something useful or GTFO of this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpjD1iIRQuA[/ame]


----------



## langmurf

I've been lurking on this thread... obviously, I'm interested.

The first thing that comes to mind is that I see that there is a statement that there are four power amp types, EL34, 5881, EL84, and 6L6.

Looking at the power amp choices in Gateway, one finds:

British Class A, which one assumes is the EL84 amp...
American Classic A/B, which one assumes is 6L6...
Classic Marshall 100w, which one assumes is EL34...
and that leaves...
Vintage Marshall 30w to match up to 5881?

Or... is Classic Marshall 100w the 5881? 

Or... am I just totally misreading the whole lot?

And speaking of Gateway... idk... I think it's not a great UI. I have a Line 6 Amplifi 75 and I think the Amplifi UI is WAY better. Just my two cents on that.

The main reason I'm interested in the Code 50 is that it has a 12" driver. The Amplifi 75 only has an 8" driver. (Well it does have four other speakers for mids and highs...) The 8" driver sucks. If you're not on axis (?) with it... if it's not pointing right at your head... the sound sucks. That said... connecting it with USB to my Mac for recording in GB produces great results.

I'm kinda on the fence... I think the Marshall sounds in the Amplifi are very, very good when using USB into DAW. But I'd like to be able to play the amp and have it sound good without having to make sure the driver's pointed right at my head. One assumes the 12" driver would have better dispersement than the 8" driver?

I will probably take the plunge... A/B it with my Amplifi... and see which one stays and which one goes...

Truth be told, I've got a 1w Offset that I run a Lovepedal Superlead pedal into. I can pretty much get anything from JTM without the pedal to HG with the pedal (and all points in between...)

But, geez... $250? Hard to resist the temptation!


----------



## big dooley

langmurf said:


> British Class A, which one assumes is the EL84 amp...
> American Classic A/B, which one assumes is 6L6...
> Classic Marshall 100w, which one assumes is EL34...
> and that leaves...
> Vintage Marshall 30w to match up to 5881?
> 
> Or... is Classic Marshall 100w the 5881?
> 
> Or... am I just totally misreading the whole lot?


yup, 
british class A is like the poweramp of a vox AC30
american classic will be 6L6's
classic marshall will be EL34's with a solid state rectifier
vintage marshall will be 5881's with a tube rectifier


----------



## langmurf

big dooley said:


> yup,
> british class A is like the poweramp of a vox AC30
> american classic will be 6L6's
> classic marshall will be EL34's with a solid state rectifier
> vintage marshall will be 5881's with a tube rectifier



Thanks, big dooley! As fate would have it, my phone, youtube, I guess, threw up a recommended video for me to watch... the Code overview, in which they have a graphic that shows the amp type with the associated tubes.


----------



## jageya

Dogs of Doom said:


> maybe wait until you get your next one...
> 
> I always think it's funny, when I see people flipping used stuff on the boards & when I have one of these coupons, I can get it for the same price, but brand new & w/ warranty. Like the Ampeg SCR-DI. I've toyed about getting one. I see them used for $160 & up. When I get my coupon, they are $160 @ GC. Why buy used?
> 
> .



yea untill its your gear you are trying to sell..lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I asked this before, but never got an answer. 

The internal cab sim is bypassable, right? I got a 4x12 on the way, and was looking to get the CODE head to pair with it. If, for some dumb reason, the cab sims aren't bypassable, that pretty much kills my interest.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I asked this before, but never got an answer.
> 
> The internal cab sim is bypassable, right? I got a 4x12 on the way, and was looking to get the CODE head to pair with it. If, for some dumb reason, the cab sims aren't bypassable, that pretty much kills my interest.


Actually, it's been answered quite a few x's...

Yes, everything can be bypassed. Everything...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

jageya said:


> yea untill its your gear you are trying to sell..lol


Yeah, but see, since I bought it at less than what the used ones are going for, I can sell it for what I paid for it & still be cheaper than some of the used ones going around. If I decide to take a 20-40% hit, then I'm really giving someone a great deal...


----------



## Codyjohns

Eman said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aCOm3j0ZIE
> 
> New demo
> 
> Man, I can't wait to get mine, 50 on pre-order.



That does sound badass, sweet little amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dogs of Doom said:


> Actually, it's been answered quite a few x's...
> 
> Yes, everything can be bypassed. Everything...



I haven't payed attention ever since the NAMM stuff. I tried asking the question before and I never got an answer. 

But it's good to know it's bypassable. I just see demos where it's always enabled.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't payed attention ever since the NAMM stuff. I tried asking the question before and I never got an answer.
> 
> But it's good to know it's bypassable. I just see demos where it's always enabled.


I posted this before, showing the app. This particular screen cap shows the setup for the amp/cab...






As you can see, I have the power amp section chosen & it's the classic 4- EL34 100 watt power section chosen. If you look to the right side, you'll notice that there's 3 on/off toggle buttons. Those are to turn on/off, the respective section. The effects section has the same on/off toggle buttons:






So, yeah, you can start off w/ everything turned off, which will be your guitar going dry into the power amp. Turn what you want on as you go, or click on a few things to get you started & adjust everything to whatever you want.

If you have a smartphone or tablet, download the software:

CODE Gateway

It will give you a heads up on everything you can do w/ the amp...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I posted this before, showing the app. This particular screen cap shows the setup for the amp/cab...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have the power amp section chosen & it's the classic 4- EL34 100 watt power section chosen. If you look to the right side, you'll notice that there's 3 on/off toggle buttons. Those are to turn on/off, the respective section. The effects section has the same on/off toggle buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, you can start off w/ everything turned off, which will be your guitar going dry into the power amp. Turn what you want on as you go, or click on a few things to get you started & adjust everything to whatever you want.
> 
> If you have a smartphone or tablet, download the software:
> 
> CODE Gateway
> 
> It will give you a heads up on everything you can do w/ the amp...



Thanx DOD! Just downloaded the app. Now if I only had my Code 50...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanx DOD! Just downloaded the app. Now if I only had my Code 50...


I hear you - I'm afraid I have a much longer wait...

I wonder why they say mine is supposed to ship this month?


----------



## solarburn

Sweetwater told me midyear and a big maybe sooner. Pretty sure that means don't give up waiting but We have no idea when...prolly 2016.lolerz


----------



## Dmann

Well, one of the local stores here finally posted prices... I love being Canadian.... 

http://www.axemusic.com/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=marshall+code

Still no mention of dates though...

25watt combo $279
50watt combo $379
100watt head $479
412 Cabinet $339
91009 F/S $69

plus Tax...


----------



## jageya

why? more expensive up there


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I think he meant it tongue in cheek, we've had to wait sometime to get prices here and yes, more money. Other thatn that, I love being Canadian too!!


----------



## Moony

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Teo8OgPkL8[/ame]


----------



## The Ozzk

Dmann said:


> Well, one of the local stores here finally posted prices... I love being Canadian....
> 
> http://www.axemusic.com/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=marshall+code
> 
> Still no mention of dates though...
> 
> 25watt combo $279
> 50watt combo $379
> 100watt head $479
> 412 Cabinet $339
> 91009 F/S $69
> 
> plus Tax...



That's awesome! I think I'm going with the 25W and rehousing it into a rack mounted setup.


----------



## The Ozzk

jageya said:


> why? more expensive up there



Because our dollar went from Canadian dollar to Canadian peso in the last couple of years.


----------



## stock_hippie

CODEs are wayyyy to complicated for me...just saying


----------



## stock_hippie

aw come on..Sweetwater knows whe they're coming out...just won't say


----------



## Ant000

I called Long and Mcquade, a big Canadian retailer. The guy said the 25 should be available by the end of the month. Woo!


----------



## stock_hippie

Ant000 said:


> I called Long and Mcquade, a big Canadian retailer. The guy said the 25 should be available by the end of the month. Woo!


....right on...right on...my GF SAYS THAT


----------



## Antmax

stock_hippie said:


> CODEs are wayyyy to complicated for me...just saying



If you are familiar with a smartphone. It should be pretty simple to set up. The User interface looks pretty straight forward. I suspect that half an hour of fiddling will get most people up and running in no time. 

On the other hand, the on amp controls for fine tuning presets do look a little more complicated since you have to cycle through nested layers and turn knobs to change things with a tiny LCD display for visual queues.


----------



## The Ozzk

Ant000 said:


> I called Long and Mcquade, a big Canadian retailer. The guy said the 25 should be available by the end of the month. Woo!


Thanks man! I guess I'll be picking mine up soon.


----------



## stock_hippie

they always look like policeman


----------



## mazzefr

Ordered the 50 today. I've been playing around with the app on both iOS and android. Real easy.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Ant000 said:


> I called Long and Mcquade, a big Canadian retailer. The guy said the 25 should be available by the end of the month. Woo!



Wonder about the 50... my L& M outlet had no date on that.


----------



## mazzefr

I bet they already have plans for it but Marshall would be smart to have in app purchases for famous tones. "Add these official Yngwie Malmsteen tones for only .99 each!"


----------



## chiliphil1

mazzefr said:


> I bet they already have plans for it but Marshall would be smart to have in app purchases for famous tones. "Add these official Yngwie Malmsteen tones for only .99 each!"



Honestly, I think more than a few of us hope so. Maybe not a specific song or artist, but other amps. Perhaps the jube, the astoria, etc.


----------



## Oldpunk

chiliphil1 said:


> Honestly, I think more than a few of us hope so. Maybe not a specific song or artist, but other amps. Perhaps the jube, the astoria, etc.



The jube is one of the stock settings already.


----------



## Msharky67

mazzefr said:


> I bet they already have plans for it but Marshall would be smart to have in app purchases for famous tones. "Add these official Yngwie Malmsteen tones for only .99 each!"



I thought about this too. It would be great to have an AC/DC preset, Joe Bonamassa ,Slash, Clapton etc... Most of the time stock presets are too gainy and too much reverb and delay. Why is it all of the demos all show the same presets and amp models. I haven't heard what I want to hear from it yet.


----------



## The Ozzk

chiliphil1 said:


> Honestly, I think more than a few of us hope so. Maybe not a specific song or artist, but other amps. Perhaps the jube, the astoria, etc.


It already includes the Jube.


----------



## Oldpunk

The Ozzk said:


> It already includes the Jube.



Jinx.


----------



## The Ozzk

Oldpunk said:


> Jinx.


----------



## chiliphil1

Oldpunk said:


> The jube is one of the stock settings already.





The Ozzk said:


> It already includes the Jube.



Ah, see they DID listen


----------



## stock_hippie

what's next the Marshall CODE key chain amp...?


----------



## Msharky67

mazzefr said:


> I bet they already have plans for it but Marshall would be smart to have in app purchases for famous tones. "Add these official Yngwie Malmsteen tones for only .99 each!"



I thought about this too. It would be great to have an AC/DC preset, Joe Bonamassa ,Slash, Clapton etc... Most of the time stock presets are too gainy and too much reverb and delay. Why is it all of the demos all show the same presets and amp models. I haven't heard what I want to hear from it yet.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I hear that, thats what I wanted to hear, like a JCM 800 preamp with an odd power amp and cab setup or all the correct Marshall configs. I get why they did the Fender model demo, but I wanted to hear how the Marshalls sounded different from each other.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sorry but until I play it in person I have to pass just saying.
Let the Floggin begin !
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbZZwtmaolo[/ame]


----------



## Antmax

I use Bias FX software plugged into an MG15CFX and it sounds pretty good. But the Bias Head is priced way above the CODE amps at $1200 without a cab. That's three to four times the price Depending on which code your getting.


----------



## ibmorjamn

The Bias head does seem a bit high priced. They may have priced to between the Code and say a Kemper. It should help with these 2 to bring down the price of digital ( I hope) Marshall Code being pretty inexpensive night be their intention to get their solid state stuff to move. Less overhead to building tube amps. I would think softube would get a share sales.
I might be interested once I can play one. There will either be none on the shelf or a ton of them after a month or 2.


----------



## altspeed

When Marshall announced their ongoing relationship with Softube last year, I was excited some high end stuff would be coming down the pike. I'm sorry, but when the CODE is almost cheaper than the UAD plugin, you can't help but think corners were cut somewhere.
Contrast the CODE with the new Boss WAZA amp. I'm the first to say this thing is absurdly priced, but what are you getting from the WAZA that you MIGHT have got from the CODE had no expense been spared?
I think I'm in the same camp as many of you - I don't play in a band any more, my ears have been punished to the point where I'll never crank a JCM800 again, but I still drool for a cranked plexi or JCM sound, just in my basement.
I hope I'm wrong. I hope the CODE line rivals something like the WAZA amp for 10% the price. Sounds delusional, though.


----------



## Antmax

One thing you have to remember is that softube is in a small niche market with a small audience and their vst plugins are priced too high for most people. They are offered without demos and requre a DAW or VST host plus a computer and interface. Their Marshall plexi model is a one trick pony and costs $150 -$200, it probably doesn't sell that many copies. They probably have to charge a fair Bit to cover r n d.

With Marshall they get to licence their software to a company with a big name and mass market appeal. They may only get $20 - $50 per code sold. Or perhaps a large sum up front. Either way if it sells well they are probably going to make a much bigger profit than they would a niche software plugin and there are no marketing server or distribution costs.

It was probably worthwhile for them and may attract interest in their other products.


----------



## jageya

untill we actually play it its all just conjecture. Some have heard it in person at shows yes..but i think the real test will be plugging in at a shop in a private room and having a go at it.


----------



## stock_hippie

if its any better than my Marshall Lead 12 its a score...just saying


----------



## jageya

ha...i ought to be....if its better then the older jdm hybrid that will be a pluss....the effects on that amp sucked.


----------



## stock_hippie

i guess the CODE is for players that do covers...it used to be that this band uses a 800...this band uses a 900....and some other band uses a super reverb...me,?...im sort of wanting one sound one amp...like that?...know what i mean?


----------



## jageya

Anyone know what the rear layout of the head model is? 1 or 2 speaker outs? line out? thanx


----------



## mazzefr

jageya said:


> Anyone know what the rear layout of the head model is? 1 or 2 speaker outs? line out? thanx



The Marshall website says "speaker output 1x4ohms"


----------



## Boink!

Is it me, or this amp sounds a bit hollow on all demo's I've seen?


----------



## jageya

that may be the video audio...only way is to try at guitar center when released.


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> i guess the CODE is for players that do covers...it used to be that this band uses a 800...this band uses a 900....and some other band uses a super reverb...me,?...im sort of wanting one sound one amp...like that?...know what i mean?


 

It can be different things for different people. It's a great first amp for someone just starting out, or a good low-volume living room amp for somebody with a room full of big iron and 4x12s, or a good little grab-n-go for jams and such, or a library of Marshall sounds for someone into home recording who is looking for a direct recording solution.


----------



## Dreadker

For those interested - ordered a CODE 50W a while back, and was wanting to find out when it would ship (as i'm away for all of April) - got the following reply:

Thank you for your email. The Marshall CODE 50W is currently not in stock. We are expecting our next shipment on 6/27/2016.

Your order will ship out as soon as we receive a shipment that will fulfill your backorder.



Please feel free to contact us with any further questions or concerns that you may have.

Thank you for choosing American Musical Supply!


----------



## proxy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aesthetically, it looks like Marshall took some inspiration from Line 6.


Line 6...hahahahaah .....


----------



## jageya

anyone know what the rear out jacks are on the head version? speaker outs and anything else?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It's been in here. 1 speaker out 4 ohm minimum and a line out 1/4" as far as I can remember. I believe it's on Marshall website.


----------



## PU239

altspeed said:


> When Marshall announced their ongoing relationship with Softube last year, I was excited some high end stuff would be coming down the pike. I'm sorry, but when the CODE is almost cheaper than the UAD plugin, you can't help but think corners were cut somewhere.
> Contrast the CODE with the new Boss WAZA amp. I'm the first to say this thing is absurdly priced, but what are you getting from the WAZA that you MIGHT have got from the CODE had no expense been spared?
> I think I'm in the same camp as many of you - I don't play in a band any more, my ears have been punished to the point where I'll never crank a JCM800 again, but I still drool for a cranked plexi or JCM sound, just in my basement.
> I hope I'm wrong. I hope the CODE line rivals something like the WAZA amp for 10% the price. Sounds delusional, though.



Who said Marshall was finished with launching products that use Softube's technology? 

One thing at a time.


----------



## PU239

jageya said:


> anyone know what the rear out jacks are on the head version? speaker outs and anything else?



You can slave into a all tube power amp or Class D.


----------



## jageya

oh...with the head version line out? hm.......now that may be cool....


----------



## Nik73

New ad on the back page of this months Guitarist magazine.


----------



## slugzz-sop

can't wait till these things start surfacing. I want to see more videos of the different models. I'll be waiting for the 50 which will prolly get here when the heads are supposed to be available, leaving the heads to be available sometime next year lol


----------



## stock_hippie

really immature they'd do this and not have the amp ready so you can purchase it...jus saying


----------



## AndyK11

Cant wait for the head to come out! At around $349, it's a steal - unless it sounds like the "tube like" Valvestate amp I bought and returned 15 years ago!


----------



## big dooley

stock_hippie said:


> really immature they'd do this and not have the amp ready so you can purchase it...jus saying



you should contact them with your "mature" ways like you've been showing us all this time... just saying


----------



## Coachz

Since there are no tubes, can it do feedback like a tube amp. Jimi Hendrix wants to know.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Of course it can. Ever heard feedback ffom a PA system? No tubes. It's volume and pickup placement that does it.


----------



## shooto

Jethro Rocker said:


> Of course it can. Ever heard feedback ffom a PA system? No tubes. It's volume and pickup placement that does it.



rock 'n roll.


Marshall- the world's volume dealer


----------



## stock_hippie

well the CODE is on the back burner for me...WERU=FM just played my song on the radio.."Atomic Warfare"..its a anti war folk song..i switched to acoustic guitar just because i can't lug a amp up to the studio which is a mile away...i walk with my guitar...no case..but i sure can't wait to hear just how you guys like the CODE...


----------



## blues_n_cues

so now yer in Maine?
ok.....


----------



## SteelLucky

stock_hippie said:


> if its any better than my Marshall Lead 12 its a score...just saying



If it's better than the Lead12 I may put my 1984 model I bought new on eBay. ;-)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Coachz said:


> Since there are no tubes, can it do feedback like a tube amp. Jimi Hendrix wants to know.



My solid state amp (sometimes with a modeling preamp, IE a POD HD500) says yes. 

Tubes don't cause feedback, cranked-to-all-hell speakers do.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

One thing I found interesting was, that when Steve demo'd the JCM800 preset, was, that he was able to get a good feedback & he wasn't aiming his guitar at the speakers. The amp seems very responsive in that...


----------



## blues_n_cues

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My solid state amp (sometimes with a modeling preamp, IE a POD HD500) says yes.
> 
> Tubes don't cause feedback, cranked-to-all-hell speakers do.



it's more proximity to the speakers,gain,& frequency than sheer decibels. I can get harmonic/controlled feedback/sustain w/ lower volumes even when using my KRK Rokit 8" monitors.


----------



## stock_hippie

If Marshall uses a stock reverb effects loop and has the line in and the line out connected the way did in the '69er JMP circuit board we'll have some serious feedback to look forward to. But, if they decide to change the CODE to a more Mosfet bipolar induction loop effect then I don't seriously think the DSL people will follow suit and attempt tp modify their already existing Britsh circuit boards until afer Marshall comes out with the 100 watter. That's what I'm waiting to see. Know what I mean?


----------



## Frodebro




----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


>


----------



## crossroadsnyc

stock_hippie said:


> If Marshall uses a stock reverb effects loop and has the line in and the line out connected the way did in the '69er JMP circuit board we'll have some serious feedback to look forward to. But, if they decide to change the CODE to a more Mosfet bipolar induction loop effect then I don't seriously think the DSL people will follow suit and attempt tp modify their already existing Britsh circuit boards until afer Marshall comes out with the 100 watter. That's what I'm waiting to see. Know what I mean?



I've grown accustom over the years to having to read in between the lines with Dreyn, but there's at least an understanding from the onset that he's making a serious attempt at discussing the topic at hand (and often times he does know what he's talking about even if he might have his own way of describing things) … with you, however, I really have no idea whether you are being serious or joking around (though, i suspect it's the latter?). Anyway, while I do suspect that you are genuinely interested in the CODE (and incidentally, it does sound like a great amp for you), I'm going to respectfully ask that you please not jokingly troll this thread (or others) if that's what you're doing, as people are pretty stoked about this amp and would like to keep the conversation on point. Please do not take offense to what I'm asking, as I like you, and this is in no way a personal / disparaging comment.


----------



## Eman

Sounds like people have got the 25 in the UK which also means it must be in some stores.

Why no demo videos? I would love to see and hear different people have a go. I'm also interested in listening to a recorded direct sample.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Do they? Are there on line examples? Or is it from the troll thread that started here?


----------



## slugzz-sop

Nobody has them lol, the marketing trick they used was to flash this "product" in our face to get us to preorder it.... then not follow through.... our money is non-refundable. I fell for the 50 watt, ordered mine Feb. 12'th and now feel used lol. Seriously tho, the wait is getting annoying. The site I ordered from is a good site and has gave me great service but this purchase has kinda hurt my feelings. They have changed the expected date so many times, took the expect date completely off and then put another expected date up for a few days and has now taken that one off too. I'm starting to think the Marshall CODE is somewhat similar to Sasquatch, people say it's around but I can't vouch for it lol. HEY MARSHALL!!!! Shipment or it's not real lol


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Jethro Rocker said:


> Do they? Are there on line examples? Or is it from the troll thread that started here?



I wondered what happened to that thread. Must have been nuked. I was hoping for a real NAD with sound clips. I'm guessing we'll have a real one soon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slugzz-sop said:


> Nobody has them lol, the marketing trick they used was to flash this "product" in our face to get us to preorder it.... then not follow through.... our money is non-refundable. I fell for the 50 watt, ordered mine Feb. 12'th and now feel used lol. Seriously tho, the wait is getting annoying. The site I ordered from is a good site and has gave me great service but this purchase has kinda hurt my feelings. They have changed the expected date so many times, took the expect date completely off and then put another expected date up for a few days and has now taken that one off too. I'm starting to think the Marshall CODE is somewhat similar to Sasquatch, people say it's around but I can't vouch for it lol. HEY MARSHALL!!!! Shipment or it's not real lol


The Marshall guys gave a tentative shipping time of "in March" That meant that they were planning on starting shipping them out from the factory in March. It's still March. Stores jumped on the bandwagon of doing pre-orders w/ manufactured dates of their own doing. You can't blame Marshall for that. 

As far as pushing the goldpost down the line. Stores take orders in the order in which they were taken. If the store has sold out of (projected) shipment 1, then it's time to push the goldpost to shipment 2's date, although that doesn't seem to be the case, when the store that I bought mine from keeps moving it back every day. (I doubt they get a shipment every day) But, again, that's the store's practice, not Marshall...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Jethro Rocker said:


> Do they? Are there on line examples? Or is it from the troll thread that started here?



This is a real thread


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Eman said:


> Sounds like people have got the 25 in the UK which also means it must be in some stores.
> 
> Why no demo videos? I would love to see and hear different people have a go. I'm also interested in listening to a recorded direct sample.





crossroadsnyc said:


> This is a real thread



Right it sure is but ARE there people in the UK getting the 25 already? No video demos as pointed out....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Jethro Rocker said:


> Right it sure is but ARE there people in the UK getting the 25 already? No video demos as pointed out....



The thread removed a couple of days ago was because he was trolling / giving out inaccurate information.


----------



## slugzz-sop

It's all inaccurate, the youtube vids do no good cause they are recorded with mics, and as snobby as people can be about tubes vs. ss I'm pretty sure guys complain about mic brands and models too. We won't know until we have been up on it in person like lucky ass Dogs Of Doom lol. I was about to lay down the money on a Blackstar ID 100 watt head when the fuss of the CODE started and I was stoked so i pre-ordered a CODE. I feel like I did the right thing because I favor the Marshall tone, most bands I like ran or still run Marshalls and thats what I dig. The wait is annoying beyond words but I'm betting once we start getting them there will be a new thread(or branch of threads) started for preset sharing, tone advice, speaker replacements, and all sorts of stuff. It may be the stores messing up expect dates but Marshall should have been more prepared to follow up after introduction at 2016 NAMM, in 3-4 months people will be guessing at and discussing whats coming out at 2017 NAMM


----------



## mazzefr

As someone who works in the wireless communication industry, I deal with preorders and product hype regularly. As the equivalent of what we would call an "iconic device" launch, Marshall is employing the marketing strategy very well. The idea is to build and maintain front of mind presence in the marketplace for as long as possible. Announce the product before the trade show to get them curious, demo and highlight at the trade show building interest. Preorders keep the hype up. Launching smaller to larger means each release builds up to the next until, months later it's time start looking at next year (as mentioned above). If the Code lives up to all the positives, they have a gamechanger to the industry, from a unit sales prospective and they've perpetually kept "Marshall" on the mind of their market. Genius!

P.S. I'm not saying I like it, I'm just saying it works. I'm waiting for one too and hoping it comes in sooner than later...


----------



## Antmax

Personally, I'm ok with the 50 after April. Bbecause I pay all my taxes up front, April is usually the worst month. Especially when I was silly and bought a car in April and have smog and registration fees for that too lol.

Pretty excited though. If Amazon gets them out earlyish I'll still get one. 6 months interest free credit with prime and store card and no credit check. Pretty excited so I guess the marketing scheme is working.


----------



## Nik73

I mentioned it before, but when I was talking to Chris George and the guys from Marshall at the Guitar Show in Birmingham they said the 25 would be shipping in a few weeks from then (27/02/16), but the 50's would be May, maybe April if we're lucky.

To be honest, I've sort of lost interest a bit as I picked up a Firehawk FX and am really impressed with the Marshall models on it. With a Variax, it's ideal for late night noodling, which is what I wanted the Code for.


----------



## solarburn

my guy at Sweetwater says June for the 50. If then even...we'll see.

I'm ok though. Plenty of amps to play.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slugzz-sop said:


> I was about to lay down the money on a Blackstar ID 100 watt head when the fuss of the CODE started and I was stoked so i pre-ordered a CODE. I feel like I did the right thing because I favor the Marshall tone, most bands I like ran or still run Marshalls and thats what I dig. The wait is annoying beyond words but I'm betting once we start getting them there will be a new thread(or branch of threads) started for preset sharing, tone advice, speaker replacements, and all sorts of stuff. It may be the stores messing up expect dates but Marshall should have been more prepared to follow up after introduction at 2016 NAMM, in 3-4 months people will be guessing at and discussing whats coming out at 2017 NAMM


I understand your frustration. Partly to blame also is the instantaneous news cycle of the internet. The NAMM show is a product preview show for people in the industry. Basically, more or less a way for mfgr's to show product to retailers, so they can sell the products to them. It's not really a for public consumption. Unfortunately, it's become a whoever gets the story out fastest news cycle & accuracy & details go out the window.

I think you made the right choice. TBH, I've never played an M4. There doesn't seem to be an M4 equiv. in there, but, maybe. I heard some pretty "Randall" type solid state distortion tones in there. This amp has the DSL, JVM, Jube, JTM, BB, Plexi, American & built-in overdrive pedal, compression, etc. Effects in the simulated loop are reverb, delay, chorus, tremolo, wah & have quite a few variants of each, fully programmable. The power sections are various British & American, simulating EL34, 6L6, SS, etc. Plus the different speaker cab's, or, you can bypass the cab & slave your M4 & switch between using a tube power amp, or just using the M4, which will be clean, if you run into the FX loop (which is how I'd use it - w/ a chosen power section).

Now we wait... I know, I want the 100H, so, I've got to wait until probably Oct., even though the store originally had it listed as Feb 27 as their shipping date. But, do note - once you have it, you'll have it for life.

My problems w/ the demos? The ones done by some of the retailers, don't seem like they knew enough how to dial in a good sound w/ the unit. I agree about the direct signal sound sample. If I would have brought a laptop, I would have plugged it in direct & made a recording. In the samples that Steve made, they only let him show very limited stuff. He could probably do a 20 hour demo on the unit & you'd still be learning something about it. Chris's jam was pretty cool, but, alas, just a camcorder in the audience. Would be nice if Chris could do that demo in the studio, using only the direct interface sound. He could also do a 20 hour demo & have you still learning...

One thing that has them limited, is that they can't play anyone else's music in their demo's, otherwise they face litigation from © holders. That's why they don't play familiar songs in the demo's. On youtube, youtube will remove the sound from the video, then what good is a sound demo w/o sound...


----------



## chiliphil1

I've still held off on preordering the amp. I'm just not sure the A I need another amp or B that it's going to be that great. I'll wait till they hit stores, once they do I can make sure I'll like it AND maybe I'll have the extra money to afford it on hand rather than having to make payments.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> I've still held off on preordering the amp. I'm just not sure the A I need another amp or B that it's going to be that great. I'll wait till they hit stores, once they do I can make sure I'll like it AND maybe I'll have the extra money to afford it on hand rather than having to make payments.



Did I miss a NAD thread from you?


----------



## mazzefr

Stupid question...For effects, they state "5 simultaneous". It seems to me, it's four. Pedal, modulation, delay and reverb. Are they counting the amp and cabinet choice as the fifth or is there a way to have two pedals active? Something else?


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Did I miss a NAD thread from you?



No, I just haven't posted on yet.. Figure I can get pics and maybe a short clip for it... It's in the mail.


----------



## Eman

On the musicians roadhouse site, there is a thread from a guy in Canada who claims he walked into a store that had a code 25, and he liked it and brought it home. If there is one in a store in Canada, surely there would be a bunch in the UK and likely more in Canada.

I really wish if true, store workers would post some demos and the people buying them would post demos, pics, videos and clips recorded direct and mic'd up.

Or maybe the guy is not telling the truth.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have a CODE 50 on order, no idea when, here in Canada. There are certainly none in store. Can't see why we would get them any earlier than US or other distributors. I believe ours is Erikson Music as a wholesaler.


----------



## Rumble

mazzefr said:


> Stupid question...For effects, they state "5 simultaneous". It seems to me, it's four. Pedal, modulation, delay and reverb. Are they counting the amp and cabinet choice as the fifth or is there a way to have two pedals active? Something else?


I hope it's not a stupid question because I wondered the same thing! They are counting the noise gate which is included in the main amp settings.


----------



## PU239

A few small shop dealers will get amps before the big shipments to online retailers will, I said this some time ago. The earliest CODE 25 are starting to hit small stores now, expect the 50 to follow in a few more weeks. Still nothing firm on the 100.


----------



## Söulcaster

Near where I live in Australia my local dealer expects delivery of the CODE 25 and 50 soon,,,,,I'm locked in to try out the 50 and 25 next week.

He has not heard of the 100watt expected delivery time yet.

Fingers crossed

Peace


----------



## Holme

Had a quick nosey 100w stack is due over here in April so not long now I'm assuming?!


----------



## Sailindawg

@Söulcaster 

Be sure to post first impressions after trying out the 25 & 50!


----------



## Eman

Manual for the 25 is now up


----------



## Eman

New video

I can't wait!


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Eman said:


> New video
> 
> I can't wait!




Too cool. They got Russell Brand to do the demos. Who knew he could play.


----------



## big dooley

is that a correct way of miking it up?


----------



## Antmax

Just saw the CODE on Guitar Center. They weren't there when I looked a few days ago. They have the 25 down for April 12th and 50 on the 20th of April.

Amazon don't have them listed yet, but they do have a Marshall CODE phone case. Available now 








Friggin' EK! That last video picked me up again. My interest was just starting to wan and I was seriously looking at another guitar. Very nice indeed..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't wait to hear demos of the head. I wanna hear how this sounds without cabs sims and a real 4x12.


----------



## mazzefr

Antmax said:


> Just saw the CODE on Guitar Center. They weren't there when I looked a few days ago. They have the 25 down for April 12th and 50 on the 20th of April.



It's been there every day for me, believe me, I check to watch that expected date keep ticking back. When I put my order in at the store it was due 4/5. We shall see.

What is encouraging is the site for that video above, pmtonline(dot)co shows the 50 in stock at all of their stores, "play today!". 

Maybe those Guitar Center dates will be close after all.


----------



## chiliphil1

Eman said:


> New video
> 
> I can't wait!




That sounds alright. The jube sounded kinda rough to my ears but I assume that was just on the factory preset and could be tweaked a little.. All in all, probably still going to get one.


----------



## Sailindawg

mazzefr said:


> What is encouraging is the site for that video above, pmtonline(dot)co shows the 50 in stock at all of their stores, "play today!".
> 
> Maybe those Guitar Center dates will be close after all.



That's interesting, today it's listed as call for preorder. Soft launches kind of suck.


----------



## mazzefr

Sailindawg said:


> That's interesting, today it's listed as call for preorder. Soft launches kind of suck.



Yeah, seems I may have misunderstood their website. The column on the right shows their locations and apparently the "x" for each is a stock indicator for "nil" and not an option to remove that store from the list to check for items. Sorry, back to crossing fingers....


----------



## chiliphil1

I went by one of my local stores today, local store, not a chain. They said Marshall has been calling them lately really trying to get them to carry their amps and they're using the CODE as the tool to try to pull them! 

Useless info, I know but I figured I would mention that Marshall is really pushing the code. According to the guy at the store Marshall says it's going to be amazing and revolutionary. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> I went by one of my local stores today, local store, not a chain. They said Marshall has been calling them lately really trying to get them to carry their amps and they're using the CODE as the tool to try to pull them!
> 
> Useless info, I know but I figured I would mention that Marshall is really pushing the code. According to the guy at the store Marshall says it's going to be amazing and revolutionary. Looking forward to it.


so are their sunglasses, phone, polo shirts & golf shoes...


----------



## Msharky67

That last video sounded very boxy and lifeless. After seeing the inside pics with particle board and a cheap speaker what is this worth getting for. How many of us are planning on taking the speaker out and putting a V30 or something in it? The chords don't ring out like a tube amp does and do all of the amp models sound good with the different cabs or are certain ones sound better than others. I am still not convinced about it. From experience most processors don't sound good way too much gain and treble and covered up with effects. I just feel this being a huge fail especially if something mechanical happens then your stuck with a wood box decoration.


----------



## chiliphil1

Msharky67 said:


> That last video sounded very boxy and lifeless. After seeing the inside pics with particle board and a cheap speaker what is this worth getting for. How many of us are planning on taking the speaker out and putting a V30 or something in it? The chords don't ring out like a tube amp does and do all of the amp models sound good with the different cabs or are certain ones sound better than others. I am still not convinced about it. From experience most processors don't sound good way too much gain and treble and covered up with effects. I just feel this being a huge fail especially if something mechanical happens then your stuck with a wood box decoration.



I wonder how much of that was the 10" speaker. I agree that the tone isn't spot on but I don't think anyone thought it would be. Line6 gets close and makes things which sound great but they're not the same. Digital is not yet in the same league as the tube amps but again, I think that the code will be "close enough" for most people. I plan to use it as a practice amp and a direct recording solution, no need to be perfect in those applications. I think a lot of people will use them live as well because of the ease of single button pressing. Most audiences will never have a clue that you're not rocking a real Marshall stack back there and the convenience of modeling is nice when you're playing local gigs at small venues. 

Purists will never be happy with modeling PERIOD. However for the average musician this will work well I imagine.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Msharky67 said:


> That last video sounded very boxy and lifeless. After seeing the inside pics with particle board and a cheap speaker what is this worth getting for. How many of us are planning on taking the speaker out and putting a V30 or something in it? The chords don't ring out like a tube amp does and do all of the amp models sound good with the different cabs or are certain ones sound better than others. I am still not convinced about it. From experience most processors don't sound good way too much gain and treble and covered up with effects. I just feel this being a huge fail especially if something mechanical happens then your stuck with a wood box decoration.


Won't be mechanical what with no moving parts. Electronic, could be... Remember, they are not hundreds and hundreds of dollars.


----------



## big dooley

again, look at how that combo was miked up on the last video!!!

if i plan to swap the speaker it would be a fullranger, like the ones i've been using with my JVM/AFD stereo rig
putting in a V30 would screw up the cabinet simulations
this aint a tube amp... it's a modeller, therefore you don't want stuff like birch plywood or a speaker with a big mid-honk


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> I wonder how much of that was the 10" speaker. I agree that the tone isn't spot on but I don't think anyone thought it would be. Line6 gets close and makes things which sound great but they're not the same. Digital is not yet in the same league as the tube amps but again, I think that the code will be "close enough" for most people. I plan to use it as a practice amp and a direct recording solution, no need to be perfect in those applications. I think a lot of people will use them live as well because of the ease of single button pressing. Most audiences will never have a clue that you're not rocking a real Marshall stack back there and the convenience of modeling is nice when you're playing local gigs at small venues.
> 
> Purists will never be happy with modeling PERIOD. However for the average musician this will work well I imagine.



I disagree on both accounts. I support the view that Digital has surpassed Tube at this point for many reason I won't bother to get into. However, just like tube amps, there are varying levels of quality and a lot of products out there, but for some reason, people think comparing the cheapest entry level modeling with presets made by someone "new to it" recorded on a phone camera, to the most expensive pro level tube amps/cab/speaker recorded with a pro mic, produced and mastered by someone with years of experience, is somehow a fair comparison to surmise an opinion on the entire current level of modeling..... 


I realize it's pointless to try to convince anyone, so all I can do is feel sorry for those that are so closed minded and unwilling to explore and experience and cling to the past. Obviously I'm just a hobbyist with an opinion like so many others, but I really don't get how people can accept all the rest of the tech advances in the world yet still cling to this silly ideal that it's not good enough for music.

Anyways, I am leaning towards the CODE 50 watt combo myself, however, I am in no hurry. That's another thing I don't get.... this generation of people that gotta have it yesterday because it's new. It's like they think it's some kind of competition to be 1st to declare how it didn't measure up and it's not for them.... lol


----------



## jageya

Agree..you should see the people that "have to have one now" on the helix and ax8 fractal threads....its like they just cant wait to toss 1400.00 at these companies...you would think that they have like ZERO gear or all the gear they have is just shite!.....And they guys that already have the $3000 kempers or axefx2xl+ and just have to have the helix and the ax8...i mean its wierd.

I am in no hurry as well. I like what i use now alot and have for a long while.
Just remember that when the code does have an electical issue after warrenty the local amp repair shop will likely end up costing you close to what the amp was bought for..lol....The code amps in my eyes are disposable amps..like dvd players and vhs machines and even lcd tv's. 

I am sure its MDF/PARTICLE Board at that price. Speaker wise i would just opt for the head so i can use speakers i have because odds are their speaker sucks..i mean look at the pricepoint.

It looks like an easy /fun amp to noodle with but for serious gigging...no way.


----------



## Eman

So for home practice, I am of the belief that a guitar (12 inch) speaker inside even an mdf cab sounds better than frfr.

I have the atomic amplifire for home practice, and was running into a good pair of studio near field monitors.....been playing like that for a long time...with eleven rack, with boss gt-001, and other units...

For a hoot, I dug out an old 15 watt crate practice amp, ss, no fx loop, and ran the amplifire into the input of the clean channel, mind you, this is an 8 inch speaker, and then worked to tweak roughly the same bass, mids, and treble I was hearing through the frfr solution....and frankly even RAN WITH the speaker sims ON in the atomic....which sounded better than with them off......and go figure, the tone was better, really better than the frfr solution. 

End of the day....12" guitar speaker, and guitar cabinet are more important, or at least as important as tubes or anything else.

Frankly, I can't wait for the Code 50, with its 12 inch driver......I honestly believe it will sound as good or better than my current set up, where I am running into a ss practice amp that you could likely buy for $25.....and doesn't sound half bad.

End of the day, I've heard the mg series not sound bad in some settings.....that John Segeborn guy has videos up of the lead 12, a ss amp, where it rivals a plexi......I'm sure the code will sound at least that good. Years gone by I enjoyed the little tech21 trademark 10 and also the flextone iii that I owned....I just feel like the code will be on a par and likely better than those. I am hoping. Silly thing, a lot of people like the Fender Mustang.....which I could never get myself to buy. I'm a marshall guy, through and through and have played DSL for years and 800 often in the studio.

Here's hoping. Can't wait. If it records well direct..it will be a super bonus!


----------



## chiliphil1

Dmann said:


> I disagree on both accounts. I support the view that Digital has surpassed Tube at this point for many reason I won't bother to get into. However, just like tube amps, there are varying levels of quality and a lot of products out there, but for some reason, people think comparing the cheapest entry level modeling with presets made by someone "new to it" recorded on a phone camera, to the most expensive pro level tube amps/cab/speaker recorded with a pro mic, produced and mastered by someone with years of experience, is somehow a fair comparison to surmise an opinion on the entire current level of modeling.....
> 
> 
> I realize it's pointless to try to convince anyone, so all I can do is feel sorry for those that are so closed minded and unwilling to explore and experience and cling to the past. Obviously I'm just a hobbyist with an opinion like so many others, but I really don't get how people can accept all the rest of the tech advances in the world yet still cling to this silly ideal that it's not good enough for music.
> 
> Anyways, I am leaning towards the CODE 50 watt combo myself, however, I am in no hurry. That's another thing I don't get.... this generation of people that gotta have it yesterday because it's new. It's like they think it's some kind of competition to be 1st to declare how it didn't measure up and it's not for them.... lol



I never said that I was comparing the code recordings to pro tube amp recordings. I said that in person the code probably won't get you all the way there. If your super expensive modelers will then fine. I said in my post that modelers can sound good and I used to gig with one running into a SS power amp. I'm not a tube purist, I just know how it is. At this price point there is NO WAY it is going to be spot on for every thing it is supposed to model. The line6 spider costs more and look how well it's been reviewed. I'm not closed minded on amps, I still use modeling for recording and such as I said that I would use MY code when I get it. Nothing closed minded there.


----------



## Eman

A LOT of money gets spent in the development and processing ability to run and/or load IR's. With a real cabinet and speaker, you don't necessarily need IR's, I'm also not sure how softube handles speaker sim, if it is a fe IRs or just fancy eq.

There are some apps for guitar sound good on the ipad, like bias etc....very cheap. Even the amps in garage band can sound ok. The technology has come way down in cost.....heck there are free vst's that sound good. Point is, it shouldn't cost really more than $300 in 2016 to make good guitar sounds. I think it is possible that the code will sound great. Is it a spot on plexi or jcm800 into a true 4 x12? of course not, that is silly.....but I think for home practice, and potentially recording it may in fact sound great in the hands of a good player. Time will tell. Youtube doesn't really tell much. Reports from those who have heard it live have been positive. Mic it up well, and you may be able to gig, although I think I'd go a different route. Again, for convincing Marshall tones in a home practice jam situation, I hope the code will be great. Anything else is a huge bonus. End of the day, what tubes provide above all else is volume. However in a 10 x 10 home studio setting, 50 ss watts will provide plenty of volume, heck, 25 will. At low to medium volume, I believe the technology is really there to produce great results at this price point. Frankly, also, for my purposes think the stock speaker will be good enough. If indeed someone proves vast improvement with a speaker swap, it's a cheap simple upgrade.


----------



## Caspr

I have a Code 100H on pre order, would it be a waste of money to buy the Code 4x12 cabinet If I have a line6 l2t already? Thanks


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> I never said that I was comparing the code recordings to pro tube amp recordings. I said that in person the code probably won't get you all the way there. If your super expensive modelers will then fine. I said in my post that modelers can sound good and I used to gig with one running into a SS power amp. I'm not a tube purist, I just know how it is. At this price point there is NO WAY it is going to be spot on for every thing it is supposed to model. The line6 spider costs more and look how well it's been reviewed. I'm not closed minded on amps, I still use modeling for recording and such as I said that I would use MY code when I get it. Nothing closed minded there.



I was just elaborating on why I disagree with the highlighted statements. You did say that you don't think digital is on the same level as tube amps yet, did you not?

My reply was also not entirely focused directly at you personally, so my apologies if it came off that way.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Caspr said:


> I have a Code 100H on pre order, would it be a waste of money to buy the Code 4x12 cabinet If I have a line6 l2t already? Thanks


Only you can answer that. You might try it w/ the L6 1st, then decide if you want to add the cab...


----------



## jageya

we will see when we can play them. Of course if you set the speaker setting to 4-12 in the code50 with 1 12 inch speaker it wont sound like a 4-12 cabinet....so it must be just fancy eq dynamics.


----------



## BowerR64

Ive learned quite a bit from this site, i use to think a speaker was a speaker and if it didnt have a sound that was good you could just EQ it and get the same sound from say an MG speaker as a V30 or a green back. LOL a speaker isnt going to make sounds that just arnt in it. I remember using a GK250ML back in the 90s threw headphones thinking it had a really good sound if i get 2 way speakers it will sound like the headphones but louder. Didnt realize the "emulated" sound from the headphone jack is why the headphones sounded good. Does any of that pertain to the code amp? *shrugs*


----------



## Msharky67

I think it would be fun to fool around with but I feel I would get bored with it after a while. I really can't say until I could hear it in person myself to really tell how good it is or not. I do feel I would still want some kind of tube amp as well DSL40c or ? I would get the 25 and if I don't like it I could return it and get something else. Its just a pain doing that though.


----------



## chiliphil1

Dmann said:


> I was just elaborating on why I disagree with the highlighted statements. You did say that you don't think digital is on the same level as tube amps yet, did you not?
> 
> My reply was also not entirely focused directly at you personally, so my apologies if it came off that way.



My mistake then. I took that aimed at me and I figured "hey, I said I like modeling" anyway. I've not had the chance to play on the higher end devices, highest I've heard is the HD500X. The problem I've always had with the modelers is that they don't capture Marshall very well. I can get good Mesa, Bogner, etc tones but they never seem to get Marshall right. The plexi models don't distort, the don't get the breakup we all shoot for, and they don't have the same dynamics. I also am not a fan of overdrive sims in those because you have to turn the settings much higher than you do on a real OD pedal.. I'm sure at the $2k price point these issues are resolved but at that level, I don't know.. I think I'd rather have a big ol' 1/2 stack behind me! Anyway, maybe I'll get a shot one day to play an axe or Kemper and see for myself.


----------



## Fogboundturtle

chiliphil1 said:


> My mistake then. I took that aimed at me and I figured "hey, I said I like modeling" anyway. I've not had the chance to play on the higher end devices, highest I've heard is the HD500X. The problem I've always had with the modelers is that they don't capture Marshall very well. I can get good Mesa, Bogner, etc tones but they never seem to get Marshall right. The plexi models don't distort, the don't get the breakup we all shoot for, and they don't have the same dynamics. I also am not a fan of overdrive sims in those because you have to turn the settings much higher than you do on a real OD pedal.. I'm sure at the $2k price point these issues are resolved but at that level, I don't know.. I think I'd rather have a big ol' 1/2 stack behind me! Anyway, maybe I'll get a shot one day to play an axe or Kemper and see for myself.



You never played a JMD:1 I see. It had tons of dynamic, played and feel liked a tube amp.


----------



## PBGas

Modelling is really fantastic right now. I mean, you really cannot tell what was used in a good mix. Having everything in one box is super convenient. Because mixes are inherently louder these days, the dynamics that we used to hear, aren't always as prevalent. I've had a few Kemper units. I had issues with two of them and the last one I had was great. Really nice stuff when running FOH. Into a guitar cab with the powered rack and I found profiles, even the ones that were done with just the amp and no cabinet all kind of mushed together and sounded the same in the high gain registers. I've had the 11R which was decent unit but again, Avid dropped development of it. A friend regularly lends me his AxeII+ and it is very nice as well.

My issue is that I haven't like the feel of it playing live for my stage monitoring. Just blah. Put my XTC and 212 behind me and it is outstanding. Even running my XTC into my Two-Notes and using an onstage monitor that they had a venue sounded much more real to me as well. 

This code stuff sounds really nice, especially for the price! The modelling stuff is only going to continue to get better. 
My issue is that I don't need 1000 different amps to chose from. What I want is 3 great tones. Clean, dirty and filthy! At this point, using my amp with a Two-Notes Torpedo or Studio covers all of my bases.....practicing quietly at night when my kids are sleeping, recording directly and playing live via FOH. 

I like the Code setup because it is Marshall tones and we know that Soft tube has done a great job with those as evidenced on the JMD series of amps. Can't wait to try one out!


----------



## chiliphil1

Fogboundturtle said:


> You never played a JMD:1 I see. It had tons of dynamic, played and feel liked a tube amp.



No, but I would definately love to get ahold of one eventually.


----------



## Louis Miranda

I ordered the 50w code from full compass on the 16th of march and I ordered from them because they said 7 to 14 days on the website. Most other sites said from April up to July. So I call full Compass yesterday and I asked them if they had an ETA on the amp and he told me that it was on pre-order and that he will have to send an email to Marshall and he will let me know. Hopefully soon because I really can't wait to get it. by the way that PMT review said he thought that the code amp is going to take the World by storm due to how good it is especially for the price point.


----------



## mazzefr

Don't hold your breath....


----------



## SlyStrat

I believe a some of you wouldn't know good tone if your life depended on it.


----------



## mazzefr

"Quick! Describe good tone or I'll shoot!"

"Uhh..."

BANG!


----------



## chiliphil1

SlyStrat said:


> I believe a some of you wouldn't know good tone if your life depended on it.



It's subjective man. I'm sure there are people who say the line6 flextone is the best amp in history. The guys in my old band liked the other guitar player's modeling setup over my JVM, some guys think the 5150 is the best thing since sliced bread and others won't play anything but a rectifier.. Just depends on the people. 

I honestly think the biggest thing killing these demos is the use of factory pre sets. In line6 products the factory stuff is just way way over done, once you turn all that crap off and start tweaking it like a real amp good things can happen.


----------



## Blueslicks

Fogboundturtle said:


> You never played a JMD:1 I see. It had tons of dynamic, played and feel liked a tube amp.



Probably because of the tubes in it.


----------



## solarburn

Fogboundturtle said:


> You never played a JMD:1 I see. It had tons of dynamic, played and feel liked a tube amp.



I'm thinking the tube power section helps.


----------



## Georgiatec

Well they cost less than a lot of pedals and I firmly believe if they did a pedal version it would outsell all the amp versions put together. It will have a warranty with it. If it stops working after that, chuck it away and get another.


----------



## solarburn

Dmann said:


> I was just elaborating on why I disagree with the highlighted statements. You did say that you don't think digital is on the same level as tube amps yet, did you not?
> 
> My reply was also not entirely focused directly at you personally, so my apologies if it came off that way.


----------



## solarburn

I can't wait to do clips with this $250 SS amp.

Plus mix different power sections, cabs and shiz. Bet it turns into a really fun bedroom, garage jam, recording and dare I say gigging amp. Grab and go with all this tweak o bility? Pretty potent Box.

If this amp sounds/feels good enuff for me I'll be selling my DSL40, OR15 and DR Z Monza. Even now they go un-played. I'm keeping the Bugera's. They happen to sound t!ts mimicking my fav amp maker.

I imagine though when I get a 2203 RI others will be put to sleep. Love you Marshall.


----------



## Eman

This is the first code video that really captured my attention.

If the code really is capable of these tones and other ones which would be variations on these, then I will be very happy. To me, this also displayed great variety, where I think so many modelling amps fall short is the different models just don't sound all that different, but I digress.....

Do you think this is really the code, and do you think this is an example of direct recording? Or mic'd up? And how much studio/processing magic do you think there is.

I can't wait for my code 50, which has been on order for a while.


----------



## mazzefr

That makes for a great commercial. I would says there is a lot of production put into what we are hearing on that. The usefulness as a practice, home recording, small gig amp seems legit. Anything beyond will be an amazing bonus.

Unlike every other demo that uses the stock presets, this one uses a customized one called Purple Plexi. It's only a slight variation but at least it's not stock.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the Anderton's one, they adjust parameters, but they did it somewhat sloppy, like they either didn't spend a lot of time w/ it, &/or didn't really want to spend the time to do it right. When they switched to the JVM pre-amp, they left the distortion pedal on & played it like they had it on the other sound, & it sounded bad. You could hear later when they turned it off & the guy had an "oops" look, but, they didn't even think to fix it...


----------



## Rocktane

Dogs of Doom said:


> the Anderton's one, they adjust parameters, but they did it somewhat sloppy, like they either didn't spend a lot of time w/ it, &/or didn't really want to spend the time to do it right. When they switched to the JVM pre-amp, they left the distortion pedal on & played it like they had it on the other sound, & it sounded bad. You could hear later when they turned it off & the guy had an "oops" look, but, they didn't even think to fix it...



Yeah, that was bad. I'm really surprised they didn't redo it with Rob.


----------



## slugzz-sop

still hopelessly waiting on mine lol, I cant wait till it gets here. I really hope I don't regret the buy, I have faith that it will be a great product tho. The demos are cool but I wanna hear more, guess that comes from the fact that I was wanting another amp to run in stereo with my Mode 4 when I pulled the trigger to instead get something from the newest line of Marshall since I could afford it. Hit the live chat with American Musical Supply on Thursday and a customer support told me that they were waiting on there shipment that sould have arrived 2 days ago and that he wasn't sure what the hold up was but to expect it soon. I sure hope so, I've been gassing for a new amp and this will be double fun since it's new to me AND new to the market.


----------



## Gianni

I’m certainly looking forward to playing one when they become available, but…

Look at the size of this thing! (WxHxD: 59x21x30cm)






Now take a look at the size of that sad little display screen. 

“_Five decades of fine tuning_”, the ad says! So fine, I’ll need glasses to see it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

or... you can access everything on your pad/tablet, or PC, when you get it. How big is the display on your current amp?

actual screencap from ipad:


----------



## Gianni

You’re right! That’s certainly another option. I just wish they’d made the amp display-screen bigger so that I wouldn’t need to use an additional device or my glasses for long-sightedness.


----------



## Msharky67

My local guitar store is getting them soon and the mini Jubilees! I guess I will have to take a road trip and try them out. I wanted to try them out first. My birthday is come up and I hope to have some extra cash to get something nice!


----------



## Toni

Has somebody already compiled a list of the real names of the non-Marshall pre amps in CODE?


----------



## PU239

Toni said:


> Has somebody already compiled a list of the real names of the non-Marshall pre amps in CODE?



You will probably never know. Each preamp in the CODE is indeed a Softube model of that amp. For the Marshall amps they all were hand selected amps from the Marshall Archive at the factory in Bletchley.

There are some other sounds such as American Classic American OD and more came from Softube and their Vintage Amp Room Plugin and Metal Amp Room plugin.

http://www.softube.com/index.php?id=var
http://www.softube.com/index.php?id=mar

Or one or two could be a preview of things to come.


----------



## Blueslicks

Got them in one of my local shops now and I'm in Canada.

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/msd/5511688563.html


----------



## Eman

If they are in Canada, surely they must be in stores in the UK.....why no more demos on youtube?


----------



## 93lps

Just another demo I know, but un-miked this time.


----------



## Oldpunk

That 800 flanger setting sounded horrid.


----------



## mazzefr

Nothing new there except the bit about waiting until May. Boo, hiss.


----------



## chiliphil1

93lps said:


> Just another demo I know, but un-miked this time.




Yep, that flanger one wasn't great but the rest sounded pretty good. Definitely looking forward to playing one, plus the Wylde audio stuff is about to launch too, so I'll have to plug an Odin into a code and have a ball.


----------



## Javich

Hi, anybody can tell me which speaker is in the code amp? Is it possible to replace the original speaker for another one? My goal is to put a celestion cream inside the code amp, possible?


----------



## Toni

PU239 said:


> You will probably never know. Each preamp in the CODE is indeed a Softube model of that amp. For the Marshall amps they all were hand selected amps from the Marshall Archive at the factory in Bletchley.



So it's reasonable to assume that "American Classic" will be a 60ties Fender sound, while "American OD" will be something similar to a Mesa Boogie Rectifier?

I am most interested in the Metal sounds you can get out of a CODE. I am currently practicing at home with a MG30CFX, and while it suits my modest needs, I never got a Metal sound out of it that I remotely liked.


----------



## big dooley

Javich said:


> Hi, anybody can tell me which speaker is in the code amp? Is it possible to replace the original speaker for another one? My goal is to put a celestion cream inside the code amp, possible?



as it is alreay said, yes of course it is possible to replace the original speaker, but it doesn't make sence. 
since the code has cabinet simulation, adding a speaker with a profound voicing wouldn't work, unless you disengage the cab sim

on top of that, you lose power output as the code is a SS device running a 4 ohm speaker... run an 8 ohm speaker and you half the amount of power... make it worse by putting a 16 ohm speaker in there and you turned your gig-ready 50 watt combo into a 10 to 15 watt practice amp

if i wanted swap the speaker, a fullranger twin cone or coaxial like the celestion K12H100/200TC or TF1225CX, beyma 12GA50/12AG100 or 12KX, would be my pick to try out...


----------



## Coachz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Of course it can. Ever heard feedback ffom a PA system? No tubes. It's volume and pickup placement that does it.


But since it has no tubes and I'm guessing they didn't model feedback won't it be different ? Don't tubes have a distinct feedback sound compared to solid state ?


----------



## Deuterium

big dooley said:


> as it is alreay said, yes of course it is possible to replace the original speaker, but it doesn't make sence.
> since the code has cabinet simulation, adding a speaker with a profound voicing wouldn't work, unless you disengage the cab sim
> 
> on top of that, you lose power output as the code is a SS device running a 4 ohm speaker... run an 8 ohm speaker and you half the amount of power... make it worse by putting a 16 ohm speaker in there and you turned your gig-ready 50 watt combo into a 10 to 15 watt practice amp
> 
> if i wanted swap the speaker, a fullranger twin cone or coaxial like the celestion K12H100/200TC or TF1225CX, beyma 12GA50/12AG100 or 12KX, would be my pick to try out...



Actually, I have been wondering about this issue, in general. If my thought process is correct, I think that a Full Range, coaxial speaker (with crossover) would not work as one might expect, for example, on other dedicated digital modeling amps with IR / Convolution based cabinet simulation (e.g. Kemper, Axe-FX, Amplifire, Kemper, etc.). Here is my reasoning, which I had posted over on the CODE thread on The Gear Page:

---------------------------------------------

Post #1)
I was wondering this myself...but as a general question for budget digital modelers that are based upon a combo setup, and feature cabinet simulation. While I am am not certain, I kind of doubt that the speaker in the CODE combos are Full Range. I don't believe it is 2-way component, nor a coaxial. So, it is probably a "relatively" neutral/flat (but not full-range) guitar type speaker. However, this must mean that the built-in cabinet simulation is more or less "tuned" for the dedicated speaker used in the CODE combos (either the 1x10 or the 1x12 and 2x12). I mean, it kind of has to be, assuming the CODE speaker(s) are not full range. A traditional IR-based cabinet simulation is going to accurately reproduce the high end frequency roll off of the reference guitar speaker used for the impulse. If this were to be played through a non-FRFR speaker (such as in the CODE combo amps), then you get another additional round of high end filtering/roll-off...which I am guessing would make the final reproduced guitar tone sound like mud.

But then, after I say all that, I consider the CODE 100 Watt Head. This, to me, is a puzzle. Is Marshall assuming this is going to always be paired with their CODE 4x12 cabinet?? Obviously, many CODE 100W Head owners will be hooking the amp up to either a traditional guitar cabinet (non-CODE) or possibly a FRFR monitor. In the former case, is the owner expected to turn off the Cab simulation? In the latter case, would the CODE's built-in cabinet simulation work well with a true FRFR system?

Post #2)
Hi iim7V7I7,

I understand the CODE interface allows the user to turn off/defeat the built-in Cabinet Sims. So, this will probably work fine when the 100W Head is connected to a traditional guitar cabinet. However, the real question (as I see it) is how the heck the 100W Head is going to sound through a true FRFR monitor. Again, I am assuming that the CODE's Cab simulation has been specifically tuned and EQ'd to work with the 1-way, non-FRFR speaker in their combos. In fact, the CODE's Cab sims may not be based on IR / Convolution method, since they never were intended to be used with a FRFR set-up. So, the real question is...just what the heck is the 100W Head going to sound like when an owner decides to hook it up to a passive FRFR monitor?

The Marshall site has not released the User Manual for the 100W Head as of yet. I suppose it is possible that they will recommend it only be connected to their own CODE 4x12 cabinet.

This potential issue could have been eliminated if Marshall had simply designed the CODE combos as FRFR from the get go, instead of using a traditional guitar speaker. Then, they could use regular IR-based Cab Sims that would translate over to any other FRFR set-up.

------------------------------------------

To sum up...
The potential issue, as I see it, is that the Marshall CODE amps probably use some type of specially "tuned and EQ'd" cabinet simulation, designed specifically for use with the CODE's non-full range, single-cone 10" and 12" drivers. If this is the case, then replacing the CODE speaker with a FRFR speaker (such as a coaxial w/crossover), or using the 100W Head with a FRFR passive monitor...may produce unexpected and unsatisfactory results.


----------



## Eman

However the code can be recorded direct via usb....I am still waiting to hear an example, but I assume the cabinet/speaker sim will sound good direct, at least I hope so.

As I posted earlier, at home I run my atomic amplifire into the FRONT of a 15 watt crate ss practice amp with an 8 inch speaker and I use the IRs for the atomic amplifire (cabinet sims) and I think it sounds great....easily better than my frfr solution. It is not muddy....I'm careful with the eq on the crate....I try to "match" it to the frfr and I love the volume, and feel and moving air....and that's only an 8 inch speaker. The speaker in my crate is an upgraded but low cost 8 inch celestion.

I have the code 50 on order and can't wait. 

We will just have to wait and see.....but I believe it is quite possible to dial in a good sound through a guitar speaker.....even using a sim....for color/eq/roll off.....and at least the flavor of a 2 x 12 or a 4x12 or whatever.


----------



## chiliphil1

Eman said:


> However the code can be recorded direct via usb....I am still waiting to hear an example, but I assume the cabinet/speaker sim will sound good direct, at least I hope so.
> 
> As I posted earlier, at home I run my atomic amplifire into the FRONT of a 15 watt crate ss practice amp with an 8 inch speaker and I use the IRs for the atomic amplifire (cabinet sims) and I think it sounds great....easily better than my frfr solution. It is not muddy....I'm careful with the eq on the crate....I try to "match" it to the frfr and I love the volume, and feel and moving air....and that's only an 8 inch speaker. The speaker in my crate is an upgraded but low cost 8 inch celestion.
> 
> I have the code 50 on order and can't wait.
> 
> We will just have to wait and see.....but I believe it is quite possible to dial in a good sound through a guitar speaker.....even using a sim....for color/eq/roll off.....and at least the flavor of a 2 x 12 or a 4x12 or whatever.



You made me think of something.. 

This may have already been said but at 61 pages I can't find it.. 

When recording direct via USB can you turn the speaker off? In other words can you record silently with the code or does it have to make noise all the time?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yes, you can turn the volume off...

The volume feeds the power amp. Everything else is pre-volume knob...

On the 100 watt, the insert will be post volume knob though, so you'll have to control everything pre-insert...


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> yes, you can turn the volume off...
> 
> The volume feeds the power amp. Everything else is pre-volume knob...
> 
> On the 100 watt, the insert will be post volume knob though, so you'll have to control everything pre-insert...



Awesome! That's definately what I wanted to hear. I'm looking at the 50 and was thinking I could just leave it over by my desk and when I wanted to record I could just have it right there but wouldn't have to have any volume in the room, so that works perfectly.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The only thing I haven't resolved, but...I believe, that, when you use the interface of the CODE, you will not be able to use your normal interface. So, you might have to use the code (speaker) to monitor everything (while plugged in). Once finished w/ your performance, you can switch to your normal interface to do post production...

The numbskulls that work at Marshall customer service, won't answer anything regarding anything. I hate to bug Santiago @santiall ... Maybe he'll chime in?


----------



## big dooley

Deuterium said:


> Actually, I have been wondering about this issue, in general. If my thought process is correct, I think that a Full Range, coaxial speaker (with crossover) would not work as one might expect, for example, on other dedicated digital modeling amps with IR / Convolution based cabinet simulation (e.g. Kemper, Axe-FX, Amplifire, Kemper, etc.). Here is my reasoning, which I had posted over on the CODE thread on The Gear Page:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> To sum up...
> The potential issue, as I see it, is that the Marshall CODE amps probably use some type of specially "tuned and EQ'd" cabinet simulation, designed specifically for use with the CODE's non-full range, single-cone 10" and 12" drivers. If this is the case, then replacing the CODE speaker with a FRFR speaker (such as a coaxial w/crossover), or using the 100W Head with a FRFR passive monitor...may produce unexpected and unsatisfactory results.



i am very aware of this all and i agree... they might have done something with the poweramp, to compensate for the original speaker's inability to perform in a full range frequency spectrum... the line/headphone and USB output, wouldn't be affected by this and those can surely be used with full range setups
we'll have to wait and see, but there shouldn't be any misunderstanding anymore, that swapping the speaker for any well known guitarspeaker won't work as what we normally expect with a regular setup


----------



## big dooley

Dogs of Doom said:


> The only thing I haven't resolved, but...I believe, that, when you use the interface of the CODE, you will not be able to use your normal interface. So, you might have to use the code (speaker) to monitor everything (while plugged in). Once finished w/ your performance, you can switch to your normal interface to do post production...
> 
> The numbskulls that work at Marshall customer service, won't answer anything regarding anything. I hate to bug Santiago @santiall ... Maybe he'll chime in?



i guess that's upto what kind of driver is being used... ASIO has let me use a THR10 as an input device while my monitor speakers were the output device

i don't think santiago will chime in, but you might get lucky


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Coachz said:


> But since it has no tubes and I'm guessing they didn't model feedback won't it be different ? Don't tubes have a distinct feedback sound compared to solid state ?


You don't have to model feedback. A SS amp with enough gain, volume, hot pickups, proximity etc will give excellent feedback just not "tube" feedback. I've played many a SS and used feedback. You can feedback from 2 phones if you try...

Might not sound exactly the same but it works fine. If you've ever played guitar through a SS amp of any size, it would be obvious.


----------



## big dooley

tubes feeding back is actually a bad thing and a bloody good reason to swap them out, as they've become microphonic


----------



## Dogs of Doom

big dooley said:


> i guess that's upto what kind of driver is being used... ASIO has let me use a THR10 as an input device while my monitor speakers were the output device
> 
> i don't think santiago will chime in, but you might get lucky


I have ASIO on mine & whenever I plug in a 2ndary device (example Zoom H2n), it takes over as the interface device. I've looked into it & even ASIO 4 All doesn't seem to allow for dual interface inputs simultaneously. If you have a resource that can provide for a solution, that'd be great!

I am using Win 10 w/ Focusrite Scarlett 18i20...


----------



## Antmax

Steinberg made something called MultiASIO which is free. It's a simple mixer utility that has it's own driver that you select for streaming from your apps. And you mix the sources into an output via the multiasio util. It works ok once you figure it out.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'm so excited for the amp to hit the United States. I wish they were making a 2x12 cabinet for the head though, as I'd like the head & a smaller cabinet.


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> I have ASIO on mine & whenever I plug in a 2ndary device (example Zoom H2n), it takes over as the interface device. I've looked into it & even ASIO 4 All doesn't seem to allow for dual interface inputs simultaneously. If you have a resource that can provide for a solution, that'd be great!
> 
> I am using Win 10 w/ Focusrite Scarlett 18i20...



I may be misunderstanding you here but, on mine using reaper I can plug in as much as I want. My interface does 2 inputs, the 6505mh acted as an interface. All I had to do was to create a new track for each input and I could split them just fine. I could use all 3 together if I wanted to. Also, as far as output I can select from different output options which let me run through either headphones or speakers. When I would track the 6505mh I could have it as it's own interface, mic into my Behringer interface, and the sound coming out from the speakers. I hope that same set up will work on the code.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> I may be misunderstanding you here but, on mine using reaper I can plug in as much as I want. My interface does 2 inputs, the 6505mh acted as an interface. All I had to do was to create a new track for each input and I could split them just fine. I could use all 3 together if I wanted to. Also, as far as output I can select from different output options which let me run through either headphones or speakers. When I would track the 6505mh I could have it as it's own interface, mic into my Behringer interface, and the sound coming out from the speakers. I hope that same set up will work on the code.


I'll have to do some more experimenting. I found the multi asio program, but, it doesn't seem to affect things. When I plug in my Zoom H2n as an I/O, the sound comes out of the mini speaker on the Zoom, which is hardly audible. There's no way to hook it back up to the Focusrite, unless I disconnect the H2n. This is at the USB level. I can plug in 18 inputs into the 18i20, but, the other interface hooks up via USB & requires it's own driver to run. I might have to see if there's a way to hack into the H2n, but, I've done a lot of searching on the subject & have come up blank...

I downloaded & installed the multi program (which looks to be dated & discontinued by Steinberger), but it seems to be a switch from one to the other...


----------



## stock_hippie

have the code 50 on order


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> I have ASIO on mine & whenever I plug in a 2ndary device (example Zoom H2n), it takes over as the interface device. I've looked into it & even ASIO 4 All doesn't seem to allow for dual interface inputs simultaneously. If you have a resource that can provide for a solution, that'd be great!
> 
> I am using Win 10 w/ Focusrite Scarlett 18i20...



that's a Windows thing.Windows only recognises one asio device @ a time unless they're identical. ASIO4ALL is *supposed *to rememdy this but I've read/heard that you run into clock sync issues eventually (within the length of a song or less).

you might be able to use WAVE RT (real time) but I'v enever been able to go under 5ms latency w/out CPU noise issues on my system.


----------



## Toni

Here is a new demo of the CODE 25 by Rob Chapman.


----------



## jageya

sounded terrible..


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'll have to do some more experimenting. I found the multi asio program, but, it doesn't seem to affect things. When I plug in my Zoom H2n as an I/O, the sound comes out of the mini speaker on the Zoom, which is hardly audible. There's no way to hook it back up to the Focusrite, unless I disconnect the H2n. This is at the USB level. I can plug in 18 inputs into the 18i20, but, the other interface hooks up via USB & requires it's own driver to run. I might have to see if there's a way to hack into the H2n, but, I've done a lot of searching on the subject & have come up blank...
> 
> I downloaded & installed the multi program (which looks to be dated & discontinued by Steinberger), but it seems to be a switch from one to the other...



I don't know man. I'm not too up on all this stuff but I use reaper with asio4all and it does fine. I can select the input and output independently meaning I can make anything going into the computer come out of the speakers and I can put in as many things I want by making a new track in reaper for each input. Hopefully you get it sorted, wish I could be more help.


----------



## Rocktane

Toni said:


> Here is a new demo of the CODE 25 by Rob Chapman.



Hmm, Rob is usually more enthusiastic about the product when reviewing, even when it sounds meh to bad.


----------



## Evil Z06

I'm not judging the sound till I hear it for myself.....


----------



## chiliphil1

Rocktane said:


> Hmm, Rob is usually more enthusiastic about the product when reviewing, even when it sounds meh to bad.



Good point, they didn't seem very excited there, did they? I know it sounded rough when he was on the neck pup but figuring also that they haven't had much time to play with it, looks like they just sort of went to a tone and that was that. Not a lot of EQ going on there. I'm still looking forward to it and I think it'll be a cool little amp.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Rocktane said:


> Hmm, Rob is usually more enthusiastic about the product when reviewing, even when it sounds meh to bad.



he was probably outta dope that day......


----------



## Antmax

Heh. Didn't know the Andertons in Guildford was the head office. Used to walk there often on the way back from Guildford Tech before catching the train home to Haslemere.


----------



## Eman

Surprised they didn't do a better demo....and why was the mg in there.

Either no dope.....or too much.

I want some demos from some average joes who buy the thing....and dial in tones they like!


----------



## Moony

Eman said:


> and why was the mg in there.



That's because, the CODE is in the MG price range and seems to replace the MG line.


----------



## Classicplayer

Moony said:


> That's because, the CODE is in the MG price range and seems to replace the MG line.



If I was in charge of which Marshall amp lines to shed , I would not dispense with the MG line just yet.


Classicplayer


----------



## big dooley

Moony said:


> That's because, the CODE is in the MG price range and seems to replace the MG line.



it won't be


----------



## Msharky67

I still want to know are the amp models set with a certain cab meaning they only sound good with the one matched cab or do they sound good with each and every cab there is available? I.E. the DSL100 with a 1912 is that even really possible you know! If they don't sound good with each different one than that would limit the choices that you would have then overall right? I liked the lower gain Jubilee in the video. That sounded really good. I wanted to hear the JCM800 with just a cab no FX and different gain levels. My local guitar store is suppose to get them and I will be going to try them first before I decide to get one and which size too. The mini Jubilee will be present to and that won't be a good moment as I will probably have an ampgasm and won't leave on good terms wishing I had the dough to get one. Soon enough. Can't wait!


----------



## chiliphil1

Msharky67 said:


> I still want to know are the amp models set with a certain cab meaning they only sound good with the one matched cab or do they sound good with each and every cab there is available? I.E. the DSL100 with a 1912 is that even really possible you know! If they don't sound good with each different one than that would limit the choices that you would have then overall right? I liked the lower gain Jubilee in the video. That sounded really good. I wanted to hear the JCM800 with just a cab no FX and different gain levels. My local guitar store is suppose to get them and I will be going to try them first before I decide to get one and which size too. The mini Jubilee will be present to and that won't be a good moment as I will probably have an ampgasm and won't leave on good terms wishing I had the dough to get one. Soon enough. Can't wait!



Obviously I can't speak for the code but with my line6 products I find that on average the only cab that sounds good with an amp is the one you would expect to sound good with it. Example being a plexi into a 4x10", sounds bad, a 2x12" sounds bad however the plexi into a 4x12" greenback cab sounds awesome. Same thing, though sometimes even worse when you get into the high gain amps. If you're running a recto sim, you had better be on a 4x12" with v30's or it's going to sound terrible. I hope the code isn't that way but it's been my experience with line6 modeling. 

I think the most intriguing thing is the power section, line6 won't do it but my amplitube program on the computer and some backstar amps allow you to pair different power sections with different pre amp sections (like the code) and that can yield some good results. My biggest hope is that the code will be close to the sound it says it's making. I know with a single speaker it's not going to have the same "thump" of a real 4x12" BUT I look at the code as putting out more of a "recorded" tone. Like if you were playing an album through your stereo, you're not using a 4x12" with your stereo (are you?) but you still get that thick sound and you KNOW it's a 4x12 you're hearing. Hopefully the code does that. 

I think in summary what I am trying to say is that the code is a "finished product" amp, not a true simulation in feel, response, etc but should put out the SOUND that it says it will even if it's not the same in the room as having a real 1/2 stack cranked.. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## BanditPanda

Absolutely makes sense. The comparison came to me the other day while driving thru my neighborhood.The streets are all tree lined with a depth of about say 30 feet which gives the impression of a very woodsy area however behind those trees the forest has been cutaway and there are housing developments. That layer of trees gives a facade of woods / forest.
Similarly the Code will deliver a facade of the Marshall sound but it will have no depth.
Hope that makes sense ! ? lol


----------



## big dooley

Msharky67 said:


> I still want to know are the amp models set with a certain cab meaning they only sound good with the one matched cab or do they sound good with each and every cab there is available? I.E. the DSL100 with a 1912 is that even really possible you know! If they don't sound good with each different one than that would limit the choices that you would have then overall right?


imagine having a JVM preamp at high gain pushed with a pedal and a saggy 30 watt poweramp using a greenback cab... will it sound good? probably not but the code can provide you that kind of experience


----------



## Louis Miranda

jageya said:


> sounded terrible..


Listen to demos from namm and other store demos they sounded much better. No bias.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Msharky67 said:


> I still want to know are the amp models set with a certain cab meaning they only sound good with the one matched cab or do they sound good with each and every cab there is available? I.E. the DSL100 with a 1912 is that even really possible you know! If they don't sound good with each different one than that would limit the choices that you would have then overall right? I liked the lower gain Jubilee in the video. That sounded really good. I wanted to hear the JCM800 with just a cab no FX and different gain levels. My local guitar store is suppose to get them and I will be going to try them first before I decide to get one and which size too. The mini Jubilee will be present to and that won't be a good moment as I will probably have an ampgasm and won't leave on good terms wishing I had the dough to get one. Soon enough. Can't wait!


Will you get a good sound from a DSL100 & 1912 in real life? How do you know until you try it...

You seem like you are being petty to me. What will it cost you to try it in real life? vs the CODE? Then, if you don't like it, you don't use it in real life too, right? So that limits your choices right there, but, you'd have to go out & buy a DSL100 & a 1912, just to find out you don't like it. But, w/ the CODE, you've spent less, than the loss, if you had to turn around & flip either the DSL or the 1912. How do you know if you didn't like the DSL vs the 1912? Well, you'd have to buy another amp & cab to compare, but, who says you are going to like those either? Then you have to try & flip those & yet by the time you've flipped 2 amps & 2 cab's, you could have bought 4 CODE amps w/ just the money you've lost...

At least w/ the CODE, you have all the options right there - for around $200... If you don't like a particular setting, don't use it. It's not like you have to use everything all the time. It's using what you want, when you want & having the options right there. If you don't like anything about it - sell it. You still haven't lost what you would have if you bought any one of the single samples included in the CODE...


----------



## Msharky67

Dogs of Doom said:


> Will you get a good sound from a DSL100 & 1912 in real life? How do you know until you try it...
> 
> You seem like you are being petty to me. What will it cost you to try it in real life? vs the CODE? Then, if you don't like it, you don't use it in real life too, right? So that limits your choices right there, but, you'd have to go out & buy a DSL100 & a 1912, just to find out you don't like it. But, w/ the CODE, you've spent less, than the loss, if you had to turn around & flip either the DSL or the 1912. How do you know if you didn't like the DSL vs the 1912? Well, you'd have to buy another amp & cab to compare, but, who says you are going to like those either? Then you have to try & flip those & yet by the time you've flipped 2 amps & 2 cab's, you could have bought 4 CODE amps w/ just the money you've lost...
> 
> At least w/ the CODE, you have all the options right there - for around $200... If you don't like a particular setting, don't use it. It's not like you have to use everything all the time. It's using what you want, when you want & having the options right there. If you don't like anything about it - sell it. You still haven't lost what you would have if you bought any one of the single samples included in the CODE...



The DSL was an example. I have never played through a 1912 cab or know what the rating of the speaker on one is. I was just stating if the amp models are matched to certain cabs or would they sound respectable with each and every different one.


----------



## Louis Miranda

jageya said:


> sounded terrible..


Yeah I just watched it and they did a poor job showcasing the amp, plus they used the weaker 25w one they should of used the 50w one or bigger.


----------



## Msharky67

I am looking at getting the 25 but I still want something else to go with it (DSL40c or Bugera G5 maybe). I think I will like the code and it will do what I want it to do. Wish I had more dough to do more with but I feel I will be satisfied with what I can afford. Especially if I can two of something for under $500.


----------



## jageya

i think the whole cabinet thing in this instance is likely just eq techniques. I dont think they are built in ir's like on say the ax8 or helix units...But i would love to hear from the actual designers on each stage of the amp and how they went about creating the basic amp/poweramp/cab tones. For the pricepoint we cannot expect much in terms of quality though. This is why i wish they had put in an effects loop so we can put our fav units in there but my guess is that the whole amp is meant to be an all in 1 -like it lump it- type amp.wysiswyg


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Msharky67 said:


> The DSL was an example. I have never played through a 1912 cab or know what the rating of the speaker on one is. I was just stating if the amp models are matched to certain cabs or would they sound respectable with each and every different one.


Yeah, but it's all subjective...

I've heard 2x12 cab's sound boxy & then I've heard others sound good. Same w/ 4x12s. My point though is you seem to have a negative outlook, that if you don't like 1 certain sound, it won't be worth the $200-300.

I use the 1912s I've got because of specific purpose. They work great for that. I needed sound isolation in a relatively small space. 2 cab's in iso take up about 30" x 50" in my room & I get stereo mic'ing & only hear what I am mixing w/. I have 4x12 cab's if I want open air in the room. I've used the 1x12's in the room & they sound good too. A lot of it is dialing it in w/ the specific combination you are using. 

I think that's a lot of the problem w/ these demo's. They don't dial it in for their specific setting & when they dial in a 2x12 on a JVM, it sounds boxy & dark. When you switch from Fender Tube Dirt to Marshall JVM Dirt, you need to also adjust the EQ. It seems on these demo vid's, they don't seem to care about doing that stuff. Maybe because the amp is so comprehensive, they would end up doing 30 hours of demo. But, anyway, just have a little patience & when you get to play w/ one, dial it in & see what you can come up w/, that'll be the only true test...


----------



## big dooley

Msharky67 said:


> The DSL was an example. I have never played through a 1912 cab or know what the rating of the speaker on one is. I was just stating if the amp models are matched to certain cabs or would they sound respectable with each and every different one.


you can combine any preamp with any poweramp and any cabinet, or disengage any of them.
that alone gives you 675 options...
add to that the pre-FX's, modulations, delays and reverbs that also can be disengaged;
...and you're looking at a mind boggling total number of 1,215,000 combinations at the ready...


----------



## Eman

What I think is Andertons has large stock on MG amps, and are afraid that people won't buy the MG's and will buy the code.

Most of the demos I heard from the code were way better than all the andertons ones......in fact the brief playing chappers did in the namm both sounded way better than the two subsequent andertons vids.


----------



## Eman

Also, I'm looking forward to my code 50 for home practice, and maybe even ,making demos at home....

I think I will be able to get some great tones out of it!


----------



## Sailindawg

@Msharky67

If you watch Chapper's review of the Code 25, he mixes & matches a pre-amp, power amp & a cab. It doesn't really sound all that great. It's sounds kind of muddy & the notes sound kind of muddled. I think that if you stay with the pre-amp, power amp & cab main settings and just tweak EQ, effects, your results will be better.


----------



## slagg

Every freakin demo of the code amps are HORRIBLE.Even the Marshall guy, unbelievable ! Hire somebody to do a full demo Marshall !! This amp can't be that bad.


----------



## Sailindawg

Is going to come down to a user putting out that demo, not a big house retailer. Marshall can have all sorts of agreements with these people on how to demo the unit, the way it will be demoed. Officially, all they show are strats plugged into it. You won't see a reasonable demo until a user puts one up. Where's Johan Segeborn?

Over at Musician's Roadhouse, a guy from Canada has a Code 25. He put up some pics, no sound clips. He seems to like it. Another guy from the mid West US, same forum, bought one from a Canadian store. He takes delivery next week. Wrote that he'd put up a review. I'm hoping for sound clips.


----------



## slagg

I'm hoping the 25 pulls off a ok JTM vibe for bedroom noodling.If it can do just that ok, i'll take one.


----------



## Eman

I thought Chris's demo from Marshall was cool and sounded good.

Agree on users!

segeborn would be great as well.

I'm sure I can get good tones out of my 50 when I get it and some time.


----------



## Dmann

I am buying either the 50 or 100 combo (because a 10" speaker on the 25 just won't satisfy me), and I will do direct comparisons to my Axe FX II "marshall" models and cabinet IR's as well as a few real marshall heads and cabs.

Although, by the time I get my hands on one there will probably already be hundreds of demos out there. I just called my local Long & McQuade and they have an estimated date of April 20th for the 50 watt and only have ONE OF THEM on order.....


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yeah, but it's all subjective...
> 
> I've heard 2x12 cab's sound boxy & then I've heard others sound good. Same w/ 4x12s. My point though is you seem to have a negative outlook, that if you don't like 1 certain sound, it won't be worth the $200-300.
> 
> I use the 1912s I've got because of specific purpose. They work great for that. I needed sound isolation in a relatively small space. 2 cab's in iso take up about 30" x 50" in my room & I get stereo mic'ing & only hear what I am mixing w/. I have 4x12 cab's if I want open air in the room. I've used the 1x12's in the room & they sound good too. A lot of it is dialing it in w/ the specific combination you are using.
> 
> I think that's a lot of the problem w/ these demo's. They don't dial it in for their specific setting & when they dial in a 2x12 on a JVM, it sounds boxy & dark. When you switch from Fender Tube Dirt to Marshall JVM Dirt, you need to also adjust the EQ. It seems on these demo vid's, they don't seem to care about doing that stuff. Maybe because the amp is so comprehensive, they would end up doing 30 hours of demo. But, anyway, just have a little patience & when you get to play w/ one, dial it in & see what you can come up w/, that'll be the only true test...



I agree with that. Modeling devices just have far too many options to put out a comprehensive demo. In this video they showed that you CAN change different parameters within the amp but they put zero effort into the tone. A lot of the demos just use the built in pre sets, Anderton's changed things but made no adjustments. We all know that you can't run a twin reverb and a JVM on the same settings through the same cabinet, it's not going to work but that's what they did. Also, it seemed like Chapman was holding back, he will generally whail on it but he didn't. It was a very low energy demo and one of the most disappointing ones I have seen from them. It was also odd that they had the MG in there.. Someone said they must be trying to sell MG amps and I agree, they had it sounding much better and when you're demoing the hot new thing why would you bring the old one out to beat it?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> I agree with that. Modeling devices just have far too many options to put out a comprehensive demo. In this video they showed that you CAN change different parameters within the amp but they put zero effort into the tone. A lot of the demos just use the built in pre sets, Anderton's changed things but made no adjustments. We all know that you can't run a twin reverb and a JVM on the same settings through the same cabinet, it's not going to work but that's what they did. Also, it seemed like Chapman was holding back, he will generally whail on it but he didn't. It was a very low energy demo and one of the most disappointing ones I have seen from them. It was also odd that they had the MG in there.. Someone said they must be trying to sell MG amps and I agree, they had it sounding much better and when you're demoing the hot new thing why would you bring the old one out to beat it?


In the last one, it seemed like they went out of their way to make the DSL look bad...


----------



## jageya

slagg said:


> Every freakin demo of the code amps are HORRIBLE.Even the Marshall guy, unbelievable ! Hire somebody to do a full demo Marshall !! This amp can't be that bad.




this is the best i have heard of all of them.


----------



## 93lps

Good link, cheers for that.


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> In the last one, it seemed like they went out of their way to make the DSL look bad...



Almost makes you wonder if they're trying to stop selling Marshall. 



jageya said:


> this is the best i have heard of all of them.




That is a little better but to me the plexi and 800 models sound thin and lifeless as is ALWAYS the case with modeling amps.. I was hoping Marsahll of all people would get that right.


----------



## Sailindawg

chiliphil1 said:


> Almost makes you wonder if they're trying to stop selling Marshall



I think that Andertons has this device, the Code, and they don't know how to make heads or tails of it. Looking at Marshall's history of amps, they have all been fire breathing 100 watt valve monsters. 

However, look at the overall amp market, lots of smaller manufacturers making low watt imitation Marshalls plus the modeling market. Marshall has been putting out solid state amps for quite some time with moderate success. The SS's get no respect. The Johan Segeborn video, can a $50 Lead 12 sound like a Plexi, my God he makes that head sound great. He's an excellent player. There is a huge valve bias on the consumer side. However, a Marshall modeling amp has folks intrigued. It's just too bad they did a soft launch. I guess it's better to be filling orders than having a warehouse of stock.

I guess we will all really see once these get out in the wild.


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> That is a little better but to me the plexi and 800 models sound thin and lifeless as is ALWAYS the case with modeling amps.. I was hoping Marsahll of all people would get that right.


all the preamp models in that demo were using the saggy 30 watt vintage marshall poweramp...


----------



## jageya

Sailindawg said:


> I think that Andersons has this device, the Code, and they don't know how to make heads or tails of it. Looking at Marshall's history of amps, they have all been fire breathing 100 watt valve monsters.
> 
> However, look at the overall amp market, lots of smaller manufacturers making low watt imitation Marshalls plus the modeling market. Marshall has been putting out solid state amps for quite some time with moderate success. The SS's get no respect. The Johan Segeborn video, can a $50 Lead 12 sound like a Plexi, my God he makes that head sound great. He's an excellent player. There is a huge valve bias on the consumer side. However, a Marshall modeling amp has folks intrigued. It's just too bad they did a soft launch. I guess it's better to be filling orders than having a warehouse of stock.
> 
> I guess we will all really see once these get out in the wild.


that Johan should be "THE GUY" to get a code and really mess with it...i suggested this to hom and he is game. If i lived there i would give him one to try for a a week.


----------



## chiliphil1

Sailindawg said:


> I think that Andersons has this device, the Code, and they don't know how to make heads or tails of it. Looking at Marshall's history of amps, they have all been fire breathing 100 watt valve monsters.
> 
> However, look at the overall amp market, lots of smaller manufacturers making low watt imitation Marshalls plus the modeling market. Marshall has been putting out solid state amps for quite some time with moderate success. The SS's get no respect. The Johan Segeborn video, can a $50 Lead 12 sound like a Plexi, my God he makes that head sound great. He's an excellent player. There is a huge valve bias on the consumer side. However, a Marshall modeling amp has folks intrigued. It's just too bad they did a soft launch. I guess it's better to be filling orders than having a warehouse of stock.
> 
> I guess we will all really see once these get out in the wild.



Yeah, that sounds about right. I don't have any issue with SS amps, I've owned and played ones that sound great and would have no issue using one. I even used modeling to gig for a while, so I'm definately not opposed to it. I think that people are excited about the code and I think it will be a HUGE success. We just need people to really spend time with it and make good sounds. Thus far the demos have been sort of generic in that they just use stock settings or not in depth in terms of tweak ability, more or less just showing the features. Definitely looking forward to a good player getting one and putting out a demo of some "self made" tones. I'm sure that the amp will really convince people then.



big dooley said:


> all the preamp models in that demo were using the saggy 30 watt vintage marshall poweramp...



Ah, well that makes sense.. That's the one big thing I'm wondering about. Every time I use a modeler, regardless of which one (never used an axefx or kemper) but through Fender, Line6, Peavey, Blackstar, etc the Marshall models always sound crappy. The best Marshall model (generally) is a jube but not all devices have those (I know the code does) hopefully Marshall's Marshall models sound good. Everyone does a good Mesa, Bogner, etc but no one ever gets the tone, feel, and power of a Marshall right. I'm definately looking forward to getting one and seeing what it's all about.


----------



## big dooley

i had a THR10 for almost 2 months... it was a great little amp, with some nice features
but i used only 2 channels. which were marshall based
then came namm and marshall revealed the code... i eventually make use of the shops 60 day no questions asked return policy and now i'm waiting for either the 25 or 50 watt combo to become available...
i just know it'll gonna do perfectly for me


----------



## Eman

Agree, all I ever play is Marshall sims.

Surely they must have done a good job!


----------



## stock_hippie

they must have done a good job!


----------



## Eman

Concern and surprised that the andertons videos are so poor
Also, tired of swing Nick do the same darn demo over and over and over!!
I bet he's just totally burnt out!


----------



## mazzefr

Same old...


----------



## big dooley

...guitar


----------



## 93lps

http://austin.craigslist.org/msg/5520403693.html

There's at least one 50 in the States...


----------



## Oldpunk

$375?


----------



## mbell75

slagg said:


> Every freakin demo of the code amps are HORRIBLE.Even the Marshall guy, unbelievable ! Hire somebody to do a full demo Marshall !! This amp can't be that bad.



Its a cheap modeling amp, what do you expect? Its not going to sound like a tube amp that costs 4-5 times more, not even close.


----------



## stock_hippie

not going to sound like a tube amp


----------



## slagg

Duh.


----------



## chiliphil1

Oldpunk said:


> $375?



It's the price of being the first.


----------



## Nik73

I don't think they're doing themselves any favours doing all the demos with the 25. I appreciate it's going to be available first, but they had a 50 at the Guitar Show in Birmingham. Those demos sound a bit boxy to me (only on laptop or iPad speakers though) and the 12" speaker vs a 10" could help a lot.


----------



## stock_hippie

a bit boxy


----------



## Antmax

Yeah. I think the hype machine is being drawn out a bit too long. They should have had the amps in consumer hands by now rather than having the same scheduled spots in different locations with the same demonstration over and over again. I'm pretty sure I will end up getting one, but some of the anticipation has worn off with mixed quality lacklustre demonstrations. Namm was exciting, but too much of the same thing when your looking for something to confirm your expectations is disappointing.


----------



## chiliphil1

You're right max, hopefully we are within days of shipment (hopefully) I'm definately ready to hear one in person. I know I'm excited about it and I will definately be buying one. I played the ol' 2203 a little bit ago and again, walls shaking, wife not smiling.. So, having a nice quiet-ish amp which will hopefully get close to the sound of my 2203 is a great thought..


----------



## GibsonKramer

I asked once again, to the supposed sales date guru, and even he just shrugged his shoulders.

In fact, I knew more than he did (which is next to nothing).

Well, except I don't like the demos on the 25 either. I haven't any interest in the 25. I know some do... but, it seems a lot, really want that 50 and more.


----------



## chiliphil1

GibsonKramer said:


> I asked once again, to the supposed sales date guru, and even he just shrugged his shoulders.
> 
> In fact, I knew more than he did (which is next to nothing).
> 
> Well, except I don't like the demos on the 25 either. I haven't any interest in the 25. I know some do... but, it seems a lot, really want that 50 and more.



I'll have to reserve my judgement until in person playing happens. However I've been leaning more toward the 25 here lately. Seeing how small it is makes me think it will work with my needs better but you're right, these demos are killing that for me.. I may go back to my original plan of the 50.


----------



## Eman

12 inch driver and cleaner power at low volume make the 50 a better choice for me, even though it will be a practice and maybe a direct recording tool for demo's, maybe. Number one job will be home practice at lowish volume...hoping for a great JCM800 tone with the od in front.....at decent...not gigging volume.....bottom line is even for home practice, you need a bit more than TV volume to sound good. Electric guitar is about volume.


----------



## Frodebro

stock_hippie said:


> not going to sound like a tube amp



The JMDs, even when run direct and not utilizing their tube power sections, sound pretty damn good. And the CODE has modeling from the same company that provided the software for them, only it's the latest offerings. I have a feeling that they will sound quite good in the hands of somebody that knows how to wring it out of them.


----------



## mazzefr

Today is the day!!! Last month, I preordered the Code 50 at GC and the website said it would come in today. I'm expecting that email any minute now. Holding my breath in 3....2....1...


----------



## Bloodrock

I just checked US ship dates for the code and I'm seeing july for the combos, SEPTEMBER for the head! WTF? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## mazzefr

Bloodrock said:


> I just checked US ship dates for the code and I'm seeing july for the combos, SEPTEMBER for the head! WTF? That's just ridiculous.



The dates are all over the place so it's hard to really know but, Marshall, if you are listening, it's a bit much now.... My anticipation is turning sour...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Bloodrock said:


> I just checked US ship dates for the code and I'm seeing july for the combos, SEPTEMBER for the head! WTF? That's just ridiculous.



That was mentioned early on in the thread, so while not ideal, it's still on the schedule we were originally told.


----------



## oasis02

I was able to get a Code 25. A few hit Canada (Arden's) early, and it took 5 days delivered to the Midwest USA.

You're not going to find a better tabletop amp. I've had the Fender, Vox, and Yamaha modelers. For classic rock, this one is the finest in terms of bedroom mid to high gain tone and variety.

That's what the 25 is. You can get decent volume, but...if you're looking to use this as a primary amp, go 50 for the fullness. This can be a tough listen at high volume; very ear fatiguing.

It takes a while to edit the presets to taste, but when you do many are enjoyable. Love the JTM45. Plexi and JCM 800 are OK. Not much love for the Vox emulation.


----------



## Toni

oasis02 said:


> I was able to get a Code 25. A few hit Canada (Arden's) early, and it took 5 days delivered to the Midwest USA.



Would it be possible to record a short demo and upload it to YouTube? Been really waiting for first-hand reviews and demos.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Its cool that the 25's are surfacing. I wish they would hurry up wit them 50's tho lol. Paid for mine in February.


----------



## oasis02

I originally had a 50 on-reserve at Sweetwater that I cancelled when this became available.

All I really need this for is a second amp for short <30min sessions, or adding some volume to my acoustic. "Natural" preamp setting seems to be OK for acoustic. Didn't buy it for that, but it's a cool plus. The 25 is fine for my purposes.

Our local Marshall shop told me that a part shortage has caused a delay in manufacturing, and June will be the absolute best date they see on these. I always thought it was about that timeframe.

Give me time on the recordings and demos. I want to be certain I've dialed-in the best tone possible. So far, I've just adjusted what is available using the knobs, and made changes to delay and reverb settings.

I have not dealt with Presence, Resonance, or the noise gate yet.

Bluetooth seems to work well. The only quirks have been some freeze-ups when saving. I re-power the unit and it's fine.

The footswitch will be must-have for engaging effects.


----------



## Antmax

Very cool that someone actually has one now. I wonder what the connectability as an interface is like. Recording direct to a computer. I Assume it has ASIO drivers. Look forward to seeing whatever you want to share with us


----------



## solarburn

I'm fine with the timeline. Gives me more time to add money as medical bills have shaved my gear fund right now. I have a 50 watt on order.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

You can blame the dealers for the bad information on release dates...

Let's look at this history:

When I bought mine, the projected release date was:






March 27, 2016. Ever since then, they've pushed it back a day, every day. In the meanwhile, I have gotten 2 emails.

(on 03/15/16)


> Dear Dogs of Doom,
> 
> My name is Scarlett Millham. We wanted to personally thank you again for your business. Reviewing your order, GCWxxxxxxxx, we've noticed that the Marshall CODE 100W Guitar Amp Head Black you have on back order will not be in on the date we originally expected. The new expected date is 7/12/2016. We apologize for the unexpected delay. If you'd like, we are more than happy to help find a similar in stock item that can ship right away. Please feel free to contact your preferred Guitar Center representative or give us a call.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Scarlett Millham
> 1-800-449-9128 option 3, ext. 2918
> Scarlett.Millham@guitarcenter.com
> 11am-9pm mon – fri and 10am-8pm sun



Today, I get:


> Dear Dogs of Doom,
> 
> My name is Roy Gardner. We wanted to personally thank you again for your business. Reviewing your order, GCWxxxxxxxx, we've noticed that the Marshall CODE 100W Guitar Amp Head Black you have on back order will not be in on the date we originally expected. The new expected date is 9/8/2016. We apologize for the unexpected delay. If you'd like, we are more than happy to help find a similar in stock item that can ship right away. Please feel free to contact your preferred Guitar Center representative or give us a call.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Roy Gardner
> 1-800-449-9128 option 3, ext. 2771
> roy.gardner@guitarcenter.com
> Sat-Thu 10:00am - 8:00pm MT


Yet... Meanwhile, if you go to the site, it says projected date is May, 01, 2016.:




So, what I see, is the retailers are saying that it's within reach on their sites, to make to click on purchase. If you follow, this, the order form, when I bought it (on 02/28/16) said:

03/27/16

then it gets pushed back every day - generally to 1 month from date you look at on site. then we see it gets pushed back by email to:

07/12/16 then,
09/08/16

meanwhile the site is saying 05/01/16, just to get you to buy it...

While Marshall might be a little late on delivering, this sort of thing just exacerbates things...


----------



## mazzefr

Nice that you've gotten emails from them. I have not. I'm feeling more inclined to "rent" an amp from GC while I wait since I don't have anything to play through. A GC guy suggested it but I didn't want to do that, particularly knowing that they are struggling as a company.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

well, depending on what you ordered, if the 25/50, maybe they are thinking that they'll get them any day & can start shipping them out. I knew going in, that the 100H wouldn't be available until Sept +/-, because the guys at Marshall told me that, they had expected it to be ready around then. From what I understood, was that they had to do the (manufacturing) run of the 25 1st, the 50 2nd, then they'd get working on the 100. So, the projected dates on the retailers were all mfgr'd by them as wishful thinking at best. At NAMM, they didn't even have a working copy of the 100. Notice there's no 100 watt demos.

So, I'd imagine that GC, knew that it wouldn't be available until Sept, but sold it, getting people to hope that they'd get it at the fairy tale date proposed by the site. This is probably why they are emailing me, because they know it's far off & IIRC, they can only do a CC hold for so long, before they have to either keep in good faith, or cancel. So, they are working to keep me from canceling...

For the amps that could be received any day, they probably won't put too much effort into reassuring you, as if it won't be shipped for 5-6 more months...

Good luck on getting your soon!


----------



## oasis02

I had actually thought about moving this, and grabbing a DSL5C. I actually had it on the Bay for a while on Sunday.

Why? I couldn't initially figure-out how to amplify the acoustic and... I've already spent a lot of time adjusting (more than playing). I think the DSL would give me two basic tones I'd like and use and could be set-up in less than a minute and left alone.

I've always spent more time tweaking units like this than playing them! Cool unit for the $ after dialed-in, but sometimes too many options are more hassle than they seem.

I think I've got the settings for the main amps I use where I want them, but if I go home tonight and say "back to the drawing board" with my presets...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I have the JMD:1. I'll be honest, I had planned on exploring everything & getting to know it inside-out. Didn't happen. I've found a handful of sounds that inspired me & I just stopped there. Mostly, I just play in the JVM mode (#16). I think, there's people who are wired to tinker around more. I just tend to be plug-n-play. I plug in & play. Pretty no nonsense approach - somewhat oldschool...

I do know that I will explore the CODE a bit more, as I like the different tones I was hearing at NAMM & plan on doing some recording w/ it.


----------



## oasis02

I LOVED the JMD. As far as my amps go, it lasted a very long time.

This one...will not. It's been re-listed. I decided I just talked myself back into the DSL or a Fishman Loudbox Mini in post#1296.


----------



## Söulcaster

oasis02 said:


> I LOVED the JMD. As far as my amps go, it lasted a very long time.
> 
> This one...will not. It's been re-listed. I decided I just talked myself back into the DSL or a Fishman Loudbox Mini in post#1296.





























Peace


----------



## chiliphil1

oasis02 said:


> I LOVED the JMD. As far as my amps go, it lasted a very long time.
> 
> This one...will not. It's been re-listed. I decided I just talked myself back into the DSL or a Fishman Loudbox Mini in post#1296.



Oh, not good. The first CODE owner is getting rid of it within days..


----------



## jchrisf

Oasis has his listed at TGP.. better get it while you can


----------



## Boink!

chiliphil1 said:


> Oh, not good. The first CODE owner is getting rid of it within days..




Well, apart from people commenting whether or not Rob was out of dope while recording Anderton's, can't recollect reading anyone looking back at Rob and Captain summing up Code line as one below JMD-1, not a replacement.


----------



## slagg

chiliphil1 said:


> Oh, not good. The first CODE owner is getting rid of it within days..



Damb that was fast.I hope it does'nt suck that much.I'm feeling this thing is like all the other cheapo modeling amps.


----------



## mazzefr

Meh...in 6 hours he went from, "You're not going to find a better tabletop amp" to selling it. Whatever


----------



## solarburn

I think at least a week exploring the amp before I cut one loose excluding a mechanical.

I've had single channel tube amps take me at least a week of solid playing before I decide. I know how my ears change tuning from session to session. 6 hours seems like impulse shopping driving at the wheel.LOL

EDIT: He does mention putting it on EBAY Sunday so he had it for more time than I thought.


----------



## Rumble

oasis02 said:


> I have not dealt with Presence, Resonance, or the noise gate yet.


But you've already selling it?


----------



## slagg

say's he plays acoustic.Maybe he just aint a Marshall kinda guy. I'll be getting the 25 for home use.It can't be any worse then the crappy Vox thing I've got now.


----------



## Antmax

It might be like Nike shoes. Sell when supply is short and demand hight with the hope of a hefty profit. Only need to find some wealthy people to to bid that don't care about price and want one yesterday. If he can sell it while only a handfull are in circulation, he might do well.

Assuming its on auction. Couldn't find it listed in the usual channels.


----------



## paul-e-mann

oasis02 said:


> I had actually thought about moving this, and grabbing a DSL5C. I actually had it on the Bay for a while on Sunday.
> 
> Why? I couldn't initially figure-out how to amplify the acoustic and... I've already spent a lot of time adjusting (more than playing). I think the DSL would give me two basic tones I'd like and use and could be set-up in less than a minute and left alone.
> 
> I've always spent more time tweaking units like this than playing them! Cool unit for the $ after dialed-in, but sometimes too many options are more hassle than they seem.
> 
> I think I've got the settings for the main amps I use where I want them, but if I go home tonight and say "back to the drawing board" with my presets...



This is exactly my fear with the Code, I had a Digitech multi-effects pedal and spent more time adjusting it than actually playing guitar, it really got annoying to the point I sold it. So when they come in I'll probably spend several hours in the store demoing one and maybe several hours several times before I decide if I'll take one home.


----------



## Dmann

pedecamp said:


> This is exactly my fear with the Code, I had a Digitech multi-effects pedal and spent more time adjusting it than actually playing guitar, it really got annoying to the point I sold it. So when they come in I'll probably spend several hours in the store demoing one and maybe several hours several times before I decide if I'll take one home.



Except this is not the fault of the product, and honestly the tweakable parameters on the CODE are pretty basic, I just don't get this spending more time tweaking than playing nonsense. It's no different than using a tube head with a couple pedals man.... This ain't no Axe FX or Kemper lol....

For those that don't like to adjust settings and just want to play, the CODE also comes with factory presets which I'm sure they've dialed in to sound just like MARSHALL thinks it should sound. Plus I'm not sure if they've set up a place to share presets yet, but if not, I'm sure they will or someone 3rd party will.

I say just have some patience. We live in a world of instant gratification these days, and people really need to take a step back sometimes and just realize, nothing great is achieved without good old honest time spent, and using a tube head into a cab and mic'ing it up is no different at all.


----------



## Antmax

I have the Positive Grid Bias suite of software with the tone cloud with hundreds if not thousands of peoples favorite settings uploaded and sometimes rated. Bias Pedal has several dozen commercial fuzz/distortion pedals. I got a little excited initially and overwhelmed. But To be honest I only use about 5 of my favorite presets depending on the kind of music I'm playing. 

One reason for wanting the CODE is to be able to turn on the amp and just play without the computer running. Maybe get rid of all the extra cables, interface, splitter pedals and other bits and pieces I clutter the study with. Having a few favorite amp presets to match most genres on a cheap but excellent $50 7" android tablet and be done with it. It's a very attractive prospect.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dmann said:


> Except this is not the fault of the product, I just don't get this spending more time tweaking than playing nonsense. It's no different than using a tube head with a couple pedals man....
> 
> For those that don't like to adjust settings and just want to play, the CODE also comes with factory presets which I'm sure they've dialed in to sound just like MARSHALL thinks it should sound. Plus I'm not sure if they've set up a place to share presets yet, but if not, I'm sure they will or someone 3rd party will.
> 
> We live in a world of instant gratification these days, and people really need to take a step back sometimes and just realize, nothing great is achieved without good old honest time spent, and using a tube head into a cab and mic'ing it up is no different at all.


----------



## Georgiatec

Well my CODE25 was supposed to be with me this week, but I've just received an email today saying it will be week commencing 9th May at the earliest.  Marshall have not exactly covered themselves with glory with this launch.


----------



## Rocktane

I made the comment earlier that the Anderton's guys didn't seem very enthusiastic about the Code in their latest video demo. Now, contrast that with the enthusiasm they seem to have for the new Vox AV series. (which sounds pretty good to me too). It will be fun to demo all these new offerings one of these days when they actually hit the stores.

Vox:


Code:


----------



## Oldpunk

No wonder why they are more stoked about them, those av's sound great....and are in stock. 8 different analog circuits, 12AX 7's....Tempting.


----------



## Goride

I pre-ordered a Code 50 two months ago. All I currently have is a terrible sounding little $40 amp. I am growing tired of waiting for the Code's release, and was considering getting a little 5w or 15w tube amp to use in the meantime.

However, it got me thinking. When I finally get the Code, would it be possible to run the guitar into the Code, have the Code process the signal to add the effects and what not, but have it output a pre-amped signal to the tube amp, and have the tube amp amp the signal and play it through its speaker? If not a true pre-amped signal, what about only a slightly amped signal like using the headphone output, and running that into the input on the tube amp? The Code's preset's probably would not sound quite right, but I thought I might be able to make some manual adjustments to compensate for the change.

I am new to all of this, so I am not really sure of what is or is not possible.

I am mostly just curious about whether this is a possibility, and if so, whether or not it would be worth trying out (or if it would just sound terrible). Also, the ability to do this (if it is also worthwhile) would at least partially help justify/convince me to get the tube amp, when I already have the Code 50 on pre-order, ha.




EDIT:

For what it is worth, this would be mainly used at lower to moderate decibel levels in my apartment/bedroom.

Still too new, and too poorly skilled, for anything else


----------



## slagg

But does the av go to 11??


----------



## chiliphil1

Goride said:


> I pre-ordered a Code 50 two months ago. All I currently have is a terrible sounding little $40 amp. I am growing tired of waiting for the Code's release, and was considering getting a little 5w or 15w tube amp to use in the meantime.
> 
> However, it got me thinking. When I finally get the Code, would it be possible to run the guitar into the Code, have the Code process the signal to add the effects and what not, but have it output a pre-amped signal to the tube amp, and have the tube amp amp the signal and play it through its speaker? If not a true pre-amped signal, what about only a slightly amped signal like using the headphone output, and running that into the input on the tube amp? The Code's preset's probably would not sound quite right, but I thought I might be able to make some manual adjustments to compensate for the change.
> 
> I am new to all of this, so I am not really sure of what is or is not possible.
> 
> I am mostly just curious about whether this is a possibility, and if so, whether or not it would be worth trying out (or if it would just sound terrible). Also, the ability to do this (if it is also worthwhile) would at least partially help justify/convince me to get the tube amp, when I already have the Code 50 on pre-order, ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> For what it is worth, this would be mainly used at lower to moderate decibel levels in my apartment/bedroom.
> 
> Still too new, and too poorly skilled, for anything else



Absolutely, it was discussed somewhere way back in all the pages. The code can be used as a pre amp only by plugging the headphone out into the FX return on your tube amp, just make sure whatever you get has a loop! The code can have the power amp and speaker sims turned off to tune it to your application. Most likely you would want pre amp only running into a tube power section on another amp, it can be done.


----------



## mazzefr

Oldpunk said:


> No wonder why they are more stoked about them, those av's sound great....and are in stock. 8 different analog circuits, 12AX 7's....Tempting.



The first few minutes sounded great but the rest sounded awful to me. Captain was even making odd faces about it. I'm hanging on that Code 50. Maybe next month :-(


----------



## mazzefr

It reminded me of this song somehow..


----------



## chiliphil1

mazzefr said:


> It reminded me of this song somehow..




Haha, my sister is named after that song.. 

Way off topic but one of my daughters is named after this one


----------



## mazzefr

Ha! I still have that on vinyl


----------



## mazzefr

Oh P.S., Kiss was my first concert. I was 12 and my dad took me and a friend on the Dynasty tour. He must have met a record executive or something because he also had brought home a copy of the album stamped "promotional copy, not for sale"


----------



## chiliphil1

mazzefr said:


> Oh P.S., Kiss was my first concert. I was 12 and my dad took me and a friend on the Dynasty tour. He must have met a record executive or something because he also had brought home a copy of the album stamped "promotional copy, not for sale"



The dynasty tour was my dad's first concert also. Mine was either Ace Frehley, solo or the Ramones, I can't remember which was first since I was 5 but I know I saw both of them right there together.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

I just picked up my Code 25 and can't get the Gateway App to connect with the amp. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot? I can't get an answer from Marshall or my guitar shop.


----------



## slugzz-sop

and there was no guide in the box?


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

no, I used the manual pdf from Marshall, it only showed how to pair a device to the amp. that worked, but Gateway won't connect.


----------



## slugzz-sop

maybe Dogs Of Doom can help with that, but I think in the demo vids they said there are 2 modes you can use the gateway in and one controls your amp when you use the device and the other mode is like for your devices library. maybe check that, I think they said if it's blue it doesn't control the amp or something on one of the Andertons demos, may be worth checking out.


----------



## chiliphil1

@Dogs of Doom any help here?


----------



## mazzefr

Does your phone's Bluetooth see the amp?1
Edit- disregard, I see you got it linked..


----------



## mazzefr

Once you get it working, please tell us where you got it and how. Thanks!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slugzz-sop said:


> maybe Dogs Of Doom can help with that,





chiliphil1 said:


> @Dogs of Doom any help here?


Well, being since I don't have one myself, I'm afraid not...


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

hopefully the Gateway Support site will be up soon


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> Well, being since I don't have one myself, I'm afraid not...



Dang it Obi wan kenobi you're our only hope.


----------



## mazzefr

Some basic electronic troubleshooting if you are still waiting. Power down amp for a full minute, uninstall/reinstall app, power cycle phone. Do a master reset on the amp.


----------



## Tonton

was this posted already?
very boxy, the guy was enthusiastic maybe it sounded good in the room


----------



## mazzefr

Tonton said:


> was this posted already?
> very boxy, the guy was enthusiastic maybe it sounded good in the room



It's back somewhere. Terrible video.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Rocktane said:


> I made the comment earlier that the Anderton's guys didn't seem very enthusiastic about the Code in their latest video demo. Now, contrast that with the enthusiasm they seem to have for the new Vox AV series. (which sounds pretty good to me too). It will be fun to demo all these new offerings one of these days when they actually hit the stores.
> 
> Vox:
> 
> 
> Code:




Not much enthusiasm here either....


----------



## Dmann

Just came from the east L&M here in Calgary. ... they have a CODE 25, and the guy tells me it's been there for nearly 3 weeks already...... still saying they are getting a 50 in by the 20th of April..... we shall see. In the mean time I might grab the same 25 to try out the usb to DAW at home but I'm really not interested in a 10 inch speaker at all.


----------



## big dooley

Tonton said:


> was this posted already?
> very boxy, the guy was enthusiastic maybe it sounded good in the room




yup that one was already posted. 
as for the sounds in that clip... just look at how he miked it up


----------



## Goride

chiliphil1 said:


> Absolutely, it was discussed somewhere way back in all the pages. The code can be used as a pre amp only by plugging the headphone out into the FX return on your tube amp, just make sure whatever you get has a loop! The code can have the power amp and speaker sims turned off to tune it to your application. Most likely you would want pre amp only running into a tube power section on another amp, it can be done.



Thanks for the reply/input.

I was actually looking at the 5w tube amp from monoprice. It seems like it is a rebadged Laney Cub8 and had decent reviews.

However, based on what you said, I think I might opt for their 15w model:
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=115&cp_id=11501&cs_id=1150102&p_id=611815&seq=1&format=2

It has an effects loop like you suggested. I also like how it has a built in attenuation, which will probably be nice since I'm playing at lower volumes. Apparently it is a rebadged Laney Cub12R, and everyone seems to have good things to say about it. The only negative is the spring reverb, but I read about some simple mods that seem to fix that issue. 

And when my Code 50 finally comes in, in addition to the Code 50 as a stand alone, I can play around with using it as a preamp to the tube amp.

Thanks again.


----------



## pak668

Goride said:


> However, it got me thinking. When I finally get the Code, would it be possible to run the guitar into the Code, have the Code process the signal to add the effects and what not, but have it output a pre-amped signal to the tube amp, and have the tube amp amp the signal and play it through its speaker? If not a true pre-amped signal, what about only a slightly amped signal like using the headphone output, and running that into the input on the tube amp? The Code's preset's probably would not sound quite right, but I thought I might be able to make some manual adjustments to compensate for the change.
> 
> I am new to all of this, so I am not really sure of what is or is not possible.
> 
> I am mostly just curious about whether this is a possibility, and if so, whether or not it would be worth trying out (or if it would just sound terrible). Also, the ability to do this (if it is also worthwhile) would at least partially help justify/convince me to get the tube amp, when I already have the Code 50 on pre-order, ha.



For questions of this type you may find this worth a watch, if you can put up with the hollywood production values....


----------



## chiliphil1

Goride said:


> Thanks for the reply/input.
> 
> I was actually looking at the 5w tube amp from monoprice. It seems like it is a rebadged Laney Cub8 and had decent reviews.
> 
> However, based on what you said, I think I might opt for their 15w model:
> http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=115&cp_id=11501&cs_id=1150102&p_id=611815&seq=1&format=2
> 
> It has an effects loop like you suggested. I also like how it has a built in attenuation, which will probably be nice since I'm playing at lower volumes. Apparently it is a rebadged Laney Cub12R, and everyone seems to have good things to say about it. The only negative is the spring reverb, but I read about some simple mods that seem to fix that issue.
> 
> And when my Code 50 finally comes in, in addition to the Code 50 as a stand alone, I can play around with using it as a preamp to the tube amp.
> 
> Thanks again.



No problem. The attenuation is an awesome feature. It's nice being able to "crank" an amp but only have minimal volume. The loop allows you to bypass the pre amp on the tube amp and put the code in it's place. If you don't have that then you'll have one amp (code) feeding into another and then you'll have 2 amps trying to make their own sound and it won't work very well. You should be fine with the set up you listed though.


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> hopefully the Gateway Support site will be up soon



Any updates Harv? These amps have been like UFO sightings. Please report...


----------



## slugzz-sop

I know right? I think mines more like big foot, there are demos and a few that show a picture of it in a home but not even a phone video or unboxing video lol. I'm in the Appalachian mountains reporting live lol


----------



## oasis02

Yes...I did sell the amp.

Why the barbs? I don't think I said anything that wasn't valid.

I said it was a great tabletop amp. It is.

Is it better than either a Yamaha THR or Fender Mustang? Hell yes.

Is it better than a Marshall 5c (at $500)? Hell no. Play at volumes above TV level and that becomes obvious.

I have no reason to "pump" this amp at this point, but I stand behind my comment that the Code 25 is the best "bedroom volume level" modeler I have tried.


----------



## mazzefr

oasis02 said:


> Why the barbs?



I don't see any barbs. (shrug)


----------



## big dooley

oasis02 said:


> Is it better than either a Yamaha THR or Fender Mustang? Hell yes.
> 
> Is it better than a Marshall 5c (at $500)? Hell no. Play at volumes above TV level and that becomes obvious.



since i have owned a THR10 and brought it back for a refund in order to get either a code 25 or 50, this is what i wanted to read...
it'll be the code 50 
the THR was fun for sure and it's a great little amp, but it felt short when you wanted to step on it


----------



## Eman

Another demo.

Is anyone besides Steve allowed to play these amps?


----------



## mazzefr

They finally recorded directly. Sounds good to me. Still doesn't put one in my music room....


----------



## Eman

Are you sure that is direct?

I thought I heard the "room"????


----------



## mazzefr

There's no mic in front so I think so. I do also hear the non-amped sound but I guess his mic is still open.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Oldpunk said:


> No wonder why they are more stoked about them, those av's sound great....and are in stock. 8 different analog circuits, 12AX 7's....Tempting.


I just bought one


----------



## Eman

mazzefr said:


> There's no mic in front so I think so. I do also hear the non-amped sound but I guess his mic is still open.



I think it's just a camera mic....don't see a usb cord coming from the amp.

I believe still no direct recording examples.....and 98% of the demos are Steve.


----------



## mazzefr

All that editing when he plays then talks tells me otherwise. I bet one of the recording type folks here can shed some light.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

cam mic... I can hear string attack...


----------



## Oldpunk

Louis Miranda said:


> I just bought one


I was really thinking about that too, even had one in my cart....but alas the JMD God's appeared with a killer deal on one I couldn't pass up so I jumped on it instead.


----------



## blues_n_cues

mazzefr said:


> All that editing when he plays then talks tells me otherwise. I bet one of the recording type folks here can shed some light.



if it was direct-in there would be no sustained or harmonic feedback.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> Any updates Harv? These amps have been like UFO sightings. Please report...


no, been working non stop. might take it back to Long & McQuade to see if anyone knows something or going to my cellular provider to see if my phone is the problem. As for the amp, it's pretty sweet. I don't get a lot of time to play, but i've been experimenting with the Plexi & Silver Jubilee the most.


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> no, been working non stop. might take it back to Long & McQuade to see if anyone knows something or going to my cellular provider to see if my phone is the problem. As for the amp, it's pretty sweet. I don't get a lot of time to play, but i've been experimenting with the Plexi & Silver Jubilee the most.



I happen to work for a cellular provider. If your Bluetooth works with other stuff it's not likely to be that. Besides the basic troubleshooting I mentioned above, I was wondering if you connected to the amp with the phone and then are trying with the amp. If so, try disconnecting from the amp, then try connecting to it from the app instead of directly. It's probably something simple like that.

Keep us posted!


----------



## mazzefr

blues_n_cues said:


> if it was direct-in there would be no sustained or harmonic feedback.



This is why I'm no sound guy, lol. I though that was part of the programming mastery...


----------



## solarburn

Eman said:


> Another demo.
> 
> Is anyone besides Steve allowed to play these amps?




As much as they use him thankfully he steps up and does it. Yah same old guitar and playing but he gives us a good idea what the amp can do.

I wouldn't have ordered it if I didn't hear something I can work with. Still looking forward to it...


----------



## Msharky67

I've yet to hear a demo with just an amp model and cabinet no effects. Is it really too hard to ask or are they covering up what it really sounds like.


----------



## blues_n_cues

mazzefr said:


> This is why I'm no sound guy, lol. I though that was part of the programming mastery...



you still have to have the volume/gain to speaker interaction.


----------



## Frank S

I thought: How come every demo shows only 2 Marshall models with a lot of effects and they spend almost more time on American models. In every other modeling amp demo people will show you first all the amp models and later quickly go over the effects.


Anyway, I had the chance to play with a CODE 25 two weeks ago at my local music store.


First impression:

This amp is small. Make sure you have the speaker pointing towards you and not just leave it sitting on the ground.


Second impression:

It sounds exactly as in all the YouTube demos. I was thinking maybe they don’t mic it correctly, but no, what you hear in the YouTube demos is what you get.

I turned off all the effects, just amp models, power amp models and speaker simulations.


Plexi:

Sounded nice.


JCM800, Silver Jubilee:

Sounded ok. I was positively surprised about the picking dynamic of the JCM800: It felt like my JCM900 where you “have to work” for the sound.


American models: Did not care too much for it. My Fender Mustang (I have a 3 and 4) sounds way more authentic.


JVM:

I never played or heard one in person so I can only go by the demos this guy is doing (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jaC9tW7zA). I found it sounded not like it.


At this price point (at least in the US, in Canada it’s a different story) I am not sure if my complaints are even valid.

I think the main problem is the small speaker: It gives the amp a bit of a G1 Zoom pedal/Marshall MG15 MS II sound characteristic.

I would think/hope that the CODE 50 will sound better due to the bigger speaker.


I am looking for a CODE 50 anyway. If I had to choose between a THR10 and a CODE25 I would keep the THR10. I even think that the CODE25 may sound better with a FRFR speaker.



Afterwards a tried the Vox AV15. I avoided it for a while because the handle looked so strange…how well can an amp sound with such a handle 

Let me tell, I plugged it in and it put immediately a smile on my face…it sounds fantastic (except OD2). I could only imagine how much better the AV30/60 would sound with the bigger speakers. Now seeing the demos online I think I eventually want to go for an AV30 since it has the bigger speaker, effects loop and external speaker out, and 2 channels.

Since this is the Marshall forum: The Marshall sound of the AV was not 100% Marshall, but I think this amp has its own, unique sound which is “inspiring” to play.



BUT: please don’t take my word for any of this…you need to play with all the gear by yourselves.


----------



## solarburn

Frank S said:


> I thought: How come every demo shows only 2 Marshall models with a lot of effects and they spend almost more time on American models. In every other modeling amp demo people will show you first all the amp models and later quickly go over the effects.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had the chance to play with a CODE 25 two weeks ago at my local music store.
> 
> 
> First impression:
> 
> This amp is small. Make sure you have the speaker pointing towards you and not just leave it sitting on the ground.
> 
> 
> Second impression:
> 
> It sounds exactly as in all the YouTube demos. I was thinking maybe they don’t mic it correctly, but no, what you hear in the YouTube demos is what you get.
> 
> I turned off all the effects, just amp models, power amp models and speaker simulations.
> 
> 
> Plexi:
> 
> Sounded nice.
> 
> 
> JCM800, Silver Jubilee:
> 
> Sounded ok. I was positively surprised about the picking dynamic of the JCM800: It felt like my JCM900 where you “have to work” for the sound.
> 
> 
> American models: Did not care too much for it. My Fender Mustang (I have a 3 and 4) sounds way more authentic.
> 
> 
> JVM:
> 
> I never played or heard one in person so I can only go by the demos this guy is doing (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_jaC9tW7zA). I found it sounded not like it.
> 
> 
> At this price point (at least in the US, in Canada it’s a different story) I am not sure if my complaints are even valid.
> 
> I think the main problem is the small speaker: It gives the amp a bit of a G1 Zoom pedal/Marshall MG15 MS II sound characteristic.
> 
> I would think/hope that the CODE 50 will sound better due to the bigger speaker.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a CODE 50 anyway. If I had to choose between a THR10 and a CODE25 I would keep the THR10. I even think that the CODE25 may sound better with a FRFR speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards a tried the Vox AV15. I avoided it for a while because the handle looked so strange…how well can an amp sound with such a handle
> 
> Let me tell, I plugged it in and it put immediately a smile on my face…it sounds fantastic (except OD2). I could only imagine how much better the AV30/60 would sound with the bigger speakers. Now seeing the demos online I think I eventually want to go for an AV30 since it has the bigger speaker, effects loop and external speaker out, and 2 channels.
> 
> Since this is the Marshall forum: The Marshall sound of the AV was not 100% Marshall, but I think this amp has its own, unique sound which is “inspiring” to play.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT: please don’t take my word for any of this…you need to play with all the gear by yourselves.



Yeah I was actually paying close attention to your findings until you mentioned the handle on the Vox. After that it was I better just try one out for myself and quit trying to get a "handle" on the Code from others. Worse case scenario is I send it back. Whoopee!LOL


----------



## Frank S

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah I was actually paying close attention to your findings until you mentioned the handle on the Vox. After that it was I better just try one out for myself and quit trying to get a "handle" on the Code from others. Worse case scenario is I send it back. Whoopee!LOL




Absolutely: Everything I said is my personal opinion and I may be way off. About the suitcase handle on the Vox: I hope you understand I was trying to be funny. I used to have a Vox VT+ amp and I did not like the distorted sounds too much...so I was not expecting much from the new Vox line.

But just get the CODE yourself and I hope it works for you. As you mentioned...you can send it back


----------



## solarburn

My main concern is how much tone/feel is lost as volume goes up. If it can maintain a certain level of volume and keep itself together decently then I'll be happy. I'm real simple don't need much effect wise and enjoy a nice classic crunch platform to build from. If the amp pulls this off for me it will be worth using. I'll fill in the gaps dynamically. If it's dull/dead or brittle it's going back. Hate that sh!t.


----------



## chiliphil1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My main concern is how much tone/feel is lost as volume goes up. If it can maintain a certain level of volume and keep itself together decently then I'll be happy. I'm real simple don't need much effect wise and enjoy a nice classic crunch platform to build from. If the amp pulls this off for me it will be worth using. I'll fill in the gaps dynamically. If it's dull/dead or brittle it's going back. Hate that sh!t.



That really depends on the power section and the speaker. How hard can they push without breaking up? With 25 watts I wouldn't think very much. If Marshall was smart there would be a 200 watt version to make sure the amplification is completely clean. Still excited to try one out. Getting sorta ansy at this point.


----------



## mazzefr

chiliphil1 said:


> Still excited to try one out. Getting sorta ansy at this point.



The good news is at least we are starting to see them out in the marketplace.

PS- @Frank, where are you from that you got to try one out?


----------



## solarburn

chiliphil1 said:


> That really depends on the power section and the speaker. How hard can they push without breaking up? With 25 watts I wouldn't think very much. If Marshall was smart there would be a 200 watt version to make sure the amplification is completely clean. Still excited to try one out. Getting sorta ansy at this point.



I'm only interested in the 50 watt now. If it does well I'm fine. That means if the crunch sounds feel good with a bit of volume I'll make it work for what I want. Blues to hard rock. Hoping it can be jam with a drummer amp too. Without micing. For get togethers.


----------



## Frank S

mazzefr said:


> The good news is at least we are starting to see them out in the marketplace.
> 
> PS- @Frank, where are you from that you got to try one out?



I live near Toronto and a tried it out in a store called CosmoMusic. 

If you are in the area checkout their lineup for their music fest June-4


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> I happen to work for a cellular provider. If your Bluetooth works with other stuff it's not likely to be that. Besides the basic troubleshooting I mentioned above, I was wondering if you connected to the amp with the phone and then are trying with the amp. If so, try disconnecting from the amp, then try connecting to it from the app instead of directly. It's probably something simple like that.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I followed your instructions, my Bluetooth works fine with other devices, but Gateway will not connect with my amp. Does anyone else have the Code yet? Is anyone having this problem? A start up tutorial would be nice.


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> I followed your instructions, my Bluetooth works fine with other devices, but Gateway will not connect with my amp. Does anyone else have the Code yet? Is anyone having this problem? A start up tutorial would be nice.



What phone do you have, please?


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> What phone do you have, please?


I have an iphone 4 upgraded to ios 7.1.2


----------



## mazzefr

I'm going to dig more, but I'm betting that is the issue. Code uses Bluetooth LE, version 4.0+. Check what version of Bluetooth you have and if it is 4.0 or higher, check permissions. I'll keep looking for other answers. Good luck.


----------



## mazzefr

I'm sorry to say that iPhone's capable of Bluetooth 4.0 start with the 4S and it is a hardware issue so unfortunately, your current device will not work. If you happen to have an iPad or other tablet, newer than your phone, you can probably use that. Here is a list of Apple devices that support Bluetooth 4.0:

"What iPhones and iPads have Bluetooth 4.0?

Bluetooth 4.0 (BT LE), also known as Bluetooth Low Energy and Bluetooth Smart first appeared in smartphones in 2011. It is required for the Handoff feature of iOS 8 and Yosemite. The following iPhones and iPads use Bluetooth 4.0:

*iPhone*


iPhone 4s
iPhone 5
iPhone 5c
iPhone 5s
iPhone 6
iPhone 6 Plus
*iPad*


iPad, 3rd generation
iPad, 4th generation
iPad mini
iPad mini 2
iPad mini 3
iPad Air
iPad Air 2
*iMac/MacBook*

See a detailed description of how to find whether or not your here.

*iPod*

The iPod Touch (5th generation) is equipped with Bluetooth 4.0."

(Credit to iphonefaq.org)


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> I'm sorry to say that iPhone's capable of Bluetooth 4.0 start with the 4S and it is a hardware issue so unfortunately, your current device will not work. If you happen to have an iPad or other tablet, newer than your phone, you can probably use that. Here is a list of Apple devices that support Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> "What iPhones and iPads have Bluetooth 4.0?
> 
> Bluetooth 4.0 (BT LE), also known as Bluetooth Low Energy and Bluetooth Smart first appeared in smartphones in 2011. It is required for the Handoff feature of iOS 8 and Yosemite. The following iPhones and iPads use Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> *iPhone*
> 
> 
> iPhone 4s
> iPhone 5
> iPhone 5c
> iPhone 5s
> iPhone 6
> iPhone 6 Plus
> *iPad*
> 
> 
> iPad, 3rd generation
> iPad, 4th generation
> iPad mini
> iPad mini 2
> iPad mini 3
> iPad Air
> iPad Air 2
> *iMac/MacBook*
> 
> See a detailed description of how to find whether or not your here.
> 
> *iPod*
> 
> The iPod Touch (5th generation) is equipped with Bluetooth 4.0."
> 
> (Credit to iphonefaq.org)


Wow! Thanks for the info, I'm going to have to upgrade. I was considering getting a tablet anyway. You rock.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Oldpunk said:


> I was really thinking about that too, even had one in my cart....but alas the JMD God's appeared with a killer deal on one I couldn't pass up so I jumped on it instead.


Nice


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> I'm sorry to say that iPhone's capable of Bluetooth 4.0 start with the 4S and it is a hardware issue so unfortunately, your current device will not work. If you happen to have an iPad or other tablet, newer than your phone, you can probably use that. Here is a list of Apple devices that support Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> "What iPhones and iPads have Bluetooth 4.0?
> 
> Bluetooth 4.0 (BT LE), also known as Bluetooth Low Energy and Bluetooth Smart first appeared in smartphones in 2011. It is required for the Handoff feature of iOS 8 and Yosemite. The following iPhones and iPads use Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> *iPhone*
> 
> 
> iPhone 4s
> iPhone 5
> iPhone 5c
> iPhone 5s
> iPhone 6
> iPhone 6 Plus
> *iPad*
> 
> 
> iPad, 3rd generation
> iPad, 4th generation
> iPad mini
> iPad mini 2
> iPad mini 3
> iPad Air
> iPad Air 2
> *iMac/MacBook*
> 
> See a detailed description of how to find whether or not your here.
> 
> *iPod*
> 
> The iPod Touch (5th generation) is equipped with Bluetooth 4.0."
> 
> (Credit to iphonefaq.org)


I upgraded to my phone, now the app works with my amp. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> I upgraded to my phone, now the app works with my amp. Thank you so much for your help.



My pleasure! Have fun and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Derald

Does anyone know where the CODE amp is manufactured? 
Is the Headphone out jack similar or usable as a line in for direct recording (without using USB)? Does using the headphone jack as an output mute the speaker (for silent recording)?


----------



## chiliphil1

Derald said:


> Does anyone know where the CODE amp is manufactured?
> Is the Headphone out jack similar or usable as a line in for direct recording (without using USB)? Does using the headphone jack as an output mute the speaker (for silent recording)?



- China
- Yes, the headphone out can be used for recording or re amping to a bigger power amp. 
- Yes, as far as I understand the speaker can be muted for silent playing/recording.


----------



## mazzefr

Vietnam, I believe.


----------



## chiliphil1

mazzefr said:


> Vietnam, I believe.



I stand corrected. I just looked at a picture of the back and it is Vietnam..


----------



## blues_n_cues

Code 25 full manual-
https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE25_OwnersManual_March16.pdf

Code 50 full manual-
https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_OwnersManual_March16.pdf


----------



## Louis Miranda

Yeah its vietfugginnam


----------



## WasStoNed

any more seen heard in the wild? My pre order has slipped until 18th May in UK


----------



## mazzefr

Mid-May for your 100 is actually encouraging to me waiting on a 50...


----------



## Söulcaster

mazzefr said:


> Vietnam, I believe.



Same, but different....

Peace


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> Mid-May for your 100 is actually encouraging to me waiting on a 50...



100 watt models will be available much later, their goal was september, but probably it'll take longer


----------



## mazzefr

Is there a place where Marshall actually gives distribution dates? The dates we seem to keep taking as gospel are from Sweetwater. Every site is giving different dates so, technically, unless Marshall says something directly, I'm not believing any of them. The closest I've seen to any indication of a Marshall "confirmed" date was a video from about two weeks ago where the not Marshall guys says the 25's would ship in a couple of weeks in front of the Marshall guy and/or shipping was imminent. (Shrug)


----------



## mazzefr

"Probably til about May-time ". Code 50.


----------



## Dmann

mazzefr said:


> Is there a place where Marshall actually gives distribution dates? The dates we seem to keep taking as gospel are from Sweetwater. Every site is giving different dates so, technically, unless Marshall says something directly, I'm not believing any of them. The closest I've seen to any indication of a Marshall "confirmed" date was a video from about two weeks ago where the not Marshal guys says the 25's would ship in a couple of weeks in front of the Marshall guy and/or shipping was imminent. (Shrug)



My local "Long & McQuade" is saying the 20th of April for the 50. I was also told that only 1 unit will be shipped to each L&M, however that's just from the floor salesman so not sure how accurate that info is. They have the 25 sitting on their showroom floor currently.


----------



## tuscanraider

Does anyone know if the 4x12 CODE cabinet would work well with other heads? What kind of speakers will it have? I'm thinking of waiting until the fall and getting the half-stack but I'd like to know if the cab will work with other heads.


----------



## Mystic38

I suspect that the CODE 412 cabinet is designed for a pretty flat and true response so that all tone will come from the modelling circuit and so would sound at best "bland" and perhaps at worst "horrid" with other heads... just imo


tuscanraider said:


> Does anyone know if the 4x12 CODE cabinet would work well with other heads? What kind of speakers will it have? I'm thinking of waiting until the fall and getting the half-stack but I'd like to know if the cab will work with other heads.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

IIRC, the CODE 412 is smaller than a MG cab, so, if you have a standard 30" head, it will hang over worse than when using a MG412...


----------



## JCarno

Another store based demo? WTF!!! Where's one of a kid in his bedroom or in a band setting?


----------



## slagg

Mystic38 said:


> I suspect that the CODE 412 cabinet is designed for a pretty flat and true response so that all tone will come from the modelling circuit\ sowould sound at best "bland" and perhaps at worst "horrid" with other heads... just imo


Economy cab for sure,design won't have anything to do with it.I'm sure of it.Marshall will dump the line like a "Hot potato"after a year or so.Seems to be there trend lately.


----------



## big dooley

slagg said:


> Marshall will dump the line like a "Hot potato"after a year or so.Seems to be there trend lately.


examples?


----------



## Dmann

slagg said:


> Marshall will dump the line like a "Hot potato"after a year or so.Seems to be there trend lately.


 
I think you are confusing this with Line 6 lol.......


----------



## slagg

big dooley said:


> examples?


AVt,Haze,Class 5.


----------



## big dooley

the AVT being a british build entry level device priced itself out of the market, and hasn't been on par with the previous valvestate series, according to many
the haze simply failed to sell, same story with the MA-series, which has been replaced with the asian made DSL-series
class 5 sold well, but distributors and shops couldn't make enough money and stopped ordering them


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dmann said:


> My local "Long & McQuade" is saying the 20th of April for the 50. I was also told that only 1 unit will be shipped to each L&M, however that's just from the floor salesman so not sure how accurate that info is. They have the 25 sitting on their showroom floor currently.


My local L & M said they are ordering one 50, I have my name on it. S'pose I should order a footswitch too.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

guitar center has the 100w combo available May 13, and the 100w head available May 14 according to their website


----------



## BowerR64

slagg said:


> Economy cab for sure,design won't have anything to do with it.I'm sure of it.Marshall will dump the line like a "Hot potato"after a year or so.Seems to be there trend lately.



I dono the MG line just keeps growing more channels, more effects now a new color and new tolex.

Is this what they think people want though? an all in one modeling, effects, power amp in a classic head/combo look?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

HarvesterOfPain said:


> guitar center has the 100w combo available May 13, and the 100w head available May 14 according to their website


I discussed that here: New Marshall CODE digital amp series


----------



## Msharky67

I have been playing my Haze40 lately and am close to pulling the trigger on a speaker upgrade. It has sounded sick lately with all of my cabs. I am getting a warehouse speaker for it and can't wait. I hope it really takes the boomy edge off it. I swear they put a JMP circuit in it because it is so close. I boost it with an EQ pedal or TS and it screams. I would like another amp but with this sounding good I may not have to at least at the moment. As far as the code I just keep feeling I will be disapointed and only like one amp and cab on it and not everything else. How many are buying it for the FX? I have yet to hear it the way I would use it and I don't like what I've heard so far. What happened to the JS combo? Wylde Audio? Hmm!


----------



## Louis Miranda

Dogs of Doom said:


> IIRC, the CODE 412 is smaller than a MG cab, so, if you have a standard 30" head, it will hang over worse than when using a MG412...





HarvesterOfPain said:


> guitar center has the 100w combo available May 13, and the 100w head available May 14 according to their website


I don't know if you have noticed but if you go to guitar centers website everyday it gets pushed back one day each day so tomorrow it will say the 14 the on the 100 combo etc.


----------



## mazzefr

Louis Miranda said:


> I don't know if you have noticed but if you go to guitar centers website everyday it gets pushed back one day each day so tomorrow it will say the 14 the on the 100 combo etc.



It has been discussed here, yes...


----------



## slugzz-sop

it's getting to the annoying point for someone who paid back in February I may end up changing my order, trying to hold on but damn I'd like to have what I paid for


----------



## mazzefr

Time for Marshall to buck up with a date and gesture of good faith. My t-shirt size is XL...


----------



## slagg

ouch!


----------



## slugzz-sop

lol


----------



## mazzefr

For you Down Under types. Video is the commercial. Website says 25 available now, 50 in May/June. Prices look insane! Is that a built in tax thing?


----------



## sam marshall

HarvesterOfPain said:


> I upgraded to my phone, now the app works with my amp. Thank you so much for your help.


Hey hows the amp working out ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slugzz-sop said:


> it's getting to the annoying point for someone who paid back in February I may end up changing my order, trying to hold on but damn I'd like to have what I paid for


While I bought mine back in Feb., they haven't charged my card yet. They shouldn't have charged your card yet either, unless that's how whomever you bought it from does business & tell you upfront. Generally, they have so long to make it good, once they charge the card & if they don't deliver, it can open them up for issues that aren't worth anyone's time or hassle...

I got mine through GC & they initially put a hold on my card, (probably just to verify that I actually had any money available) then released it, so, I have that money in my account right now. They stated that I wouldn't be charged, until the unit ships. My only qualms are, that; I want it & I want it now & that the money could be taken any day, from now, until 2017 & beyond...


----------



## 93lps

My local supplier is waiting till they land, then working out their price, based on the exchange rate at that time.

You can't even pre order with that system.


----------



## JohnH

mazzefr said:


> For you Down Under types. Video is the commercial. Website says 25 available now, 50 in May/June. Prices look insane! Is that a built in tax thing?




Yes $428 AUD. That does include tax. Online, we can get it for about $350 AUD, which is $270 US


----------



## Georgiatec

It took 8 weeks for BMW to build my car from the ground up. We are now 12 weeks on from NAMM and still waiting for a little black box full of off the shelf electronics.....All this smacks of a company that isn't doing so well. I'm looking forward to a great holiday.....if they ever finish building the hotel.


----------



## Georgiatec

Dmann said:


> I think you are confusing this with Line 6 lol.......



Dmann...."At The Edge Of The Mountain".  I'm a sucker for harmonised leads.


----------



## chiliphil1

mazzefr said:


> For you Down Under types. Video is the commercial. Website says 25 available now, 50 in May/June. Prices look insane! Is that a built in tax thing?




Still love that commercial. I just wonder if any of that audio was actually recorded with the code.


----------



## Toni

Rocktane said:


> I made the comment earlier that the Anderton's guys didn't seem very enthusiastic about the Code in their latest video demo. Now, contrast that with the enthusiasm they seem to have for the new Vox AV series. (which sounds pretty good to me too). It will be fun to demo all these new offerings one of these days when they actually hit the stores.



Has this demo already been posted? It's the CODE 50, also from Anderton's, only without Chapman. They did this one before the demo of the CODE 25 and are definitely much more enthusiastic in this one.


----------



## Rocktane

Toni said:


> Has this demo already been posted? It's the CODE 50, also from Anderton's, only without Chapman. They did this one before the demo of the CODE 25 and are definitely much more enthusiastic in this one.




Yeah, that video was posted when it was released. This thread is 72 pages now so a repost is probably in order.


----------



## 93lps

From the Sweetwater site.

"*Pre-order Now!*
The amazing new Marshall Code 50 combo will begin shipping in early July. Place your pre-order now to ensure yours ships as soon as they become available."

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code50Combo


----------



## mazzefr

93lps said:


> From the Sweetwater site.
> 
> "*Pre-order Now!*
> The amazing new Marshall Code 50 combo will begin shipping in early July. Place your pre-order now to ensure yours ships as soon as they become available."
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code50Combo



Have you read any of this thread?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This thread has been stuck on repeat for 40+ pages. It's like reading the same Guitar Center monthly mailer over and over and over again.


----------



## Toni

I can't believe that we still don't have a single unofficial, non-comerical demo/review from a regular guy.


----------



## Louis Miranda

slugzz-sop said:


> it's getting to the annoying point for someone who paid back in February I may end up changing my order, trying to hold on but damn I'd like to have what I paid for


Yeah I don't blame you especially for someone that really needs an amp. I have the code 50 on preorder but got frustrated not knowing the exact release date so I bought the vox av30 and I love it. I still have the code 50 on order but if it goes longer than early may I will cancel it.


----------



## mazzefr

Louis Miranda said:


> Yeah I don't blame you especially for someone that really needs an amp. I have the code 50 on preorder but got frustrated not knowing the exact release date so I bought the vox av30 and I love it. I still have the code 50 on order but if it goes longer than early may I will cancel it.



I've been playing my new guitar that I ordered at the same time as the Code 50, unplugged for 6 weeks now. To get me by, I stop at GC, like I did today, pull the best Strat off the wall and plug into an amp there. Today was the Valvetronix 20. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Someone should call Marshall in england and see if we can get a definitive answer on retail dates.


----------



## keennay

Not gonna lie... at this point it feels like the Marshall CODE series have been extremely overhyped. This thread is a reminder why I should NEVER pre-order items, especially after having my time wasted in the past.

Good luck. I really hope these amps deliver in tone.


----------



## mbell75

First off, I can't believe these things STILL are not out yet. Why would you introduce a product and then take 5-8 months to deliver it? Why wouldn't you have it ready to go within a month after its introduced? Poor business decision, you want to capitalize on a product while there is still a buzz. I actual forgot about this thing until I saw this thread and its only mid April. July to Sept? Really? Finally watched the new videos, I found something odd...where are the Gibson guitars? The official Marshall guy has a Strat and Ive seen one with a PRS and one with an ESP. I mostly play Fender so Im good with it but you usually think of Gibsons (especially Les Pauls) when you think of Marshall amps. Strange.


----------



## WasStoNed

My 100c has now been chopped back until 30th June. I'm very glad I jumped on a bargain DSL40c which I am loving sooooo much I really am thinking if I NEED the Code.

Hopefully by June the real world reviews will be live and I can continue or cancel


----------



## JohnH

So just checking: Has anyone anywhere actually got any of these amps home yet?


----------



## Toni

mbell75 said:


> Finally watched the new videos, I found something odd...where are the Gibson guitars? The official Marshall guy has a Strat and Ive seen one with a PRS and one with an ESP. I mostly play Fender so Im good with it but you usually think of Gibsons (especially Les Pauls) when you think of Marshall amps. Strange.



They are using a Les Paul (along with a Strat) in the official product demo.


----------



## big dooley

the first andertons vid also had a les paul featured (the part where the code 50 was compared with a DSL40C)


----------



## blues_n_cues

what's so funny is it'll be obsolete by the time it does get out there.


----------



## big dooley

nah by that time there will be updates at the ready to download


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mbell75 said:


> First off, I can't believe these things STILL are not out yet. Why would you introduce a product and then take 5-8 months to deliver it? Why wouldn't you have it ready to go within a month after its introduced? Poor business decision, you want to capitalize on a product while there is still a buzz. I actual forgot about this thing until I saw this thread and its only mid April. July to Sept? Really? Finally watched the new videos, I found something odd...where are the Gibson guitars? The official Marshall guy has a Strat and Ive seen one with a PRS and one with an ESP. I mostly play Fender so Im good with it but you usually think of Gibsons (especially Les Pauls) when you think of Marshall amps. Strange.


about 2 years ago, Marshall hired a new PR/Advertising firm to take over their product introductions, etc. Unfortunately, that was the beginning of the Marshall Brands Lifestyle products, which became a stink last year. Last year, they released the Astoria & took forever to get them out as well. I think they started shipping them out in onesies in Sept-Nov.

Meanwhile, they launched revolutionary sunglasses, a line of polo shirts & golf shoes... Oh, & a phone, the ipod speakers (which were already out, but heavily promoted)...

Gibson is also a "Brands" company, so now, they are competition...

This is why their site became all modernized, just like Gibson's & everyone complains about every move they make. I still do not understand why GC says that the estimated time for delivery on the 100H is within a month, when I ordered mine, in Feb., & it said within a month then, & since then, I got 2 emails, w/ the later one pushing it back to Sept., meanwhile, they still say within a month on the site...

Idiot companies tell you lies, because they think that's what you want to hear.... Wrong!!! What we want is the truth, so we know what to expect...

Unfortunately, the same people run the facebook page, etc., & the website. I sent a note to the site a while back & I got the "we can't discuss current products, yadda, yadda, yadda" from them. Basically a worthless PR team...


----------



## chiliphil1

Dogs of Doom said:


> about 2 years ago, Marshall hired a new PR/Advertising firm to take over their product introductions, etc. Unfortunately, that was the beginning of the Marshall Brands Lifestyle products, which became a stink last year. Last year, they released the Astoria & took forever to get them out as well. I think they started shipping them out in onesies in Sept-Nov.
> 
> Meanwhile, they launched revolutionary sunglasses, a line of polo shirts & golf shoes... Oh, & a phone, the ipod speakers (which were already out, but heavily promoted)...
> 
> Gibson is also a "Brands" company, so now, they are competition...
> 
> This is why their site became all modernized, just like Gibson's & everyone complains about every move they make. I still do not understand why GC says that the estimated time for delivery on the 100H is within a month, when I ordered mine, in Feb., & it said within a month then, & since then, I got 2 emails, w/ the later one pushing it back to Sept., meanwhile, they still say within a month on the site...
> 
> Idiot companies tell you lies, because they think that's what you want to hear.... Wrong!!! What we want is the truth, so we know what to expect...
> 
> Unfortunately, the same people run the facebook page, etc., & the website. I sent a note to the site a while back & I got the "we can't discuss current products, yadda, yadda, yadda" from them. Basically a worthless PR team...



You know, I don't understand the idea of the false launch dates. I mean, if I were looking to buy a code (I am) then I don't care if it ships now or in December. If I want it I will buy it when it comes out. I can't understand the point in giving people a false date. They don't take the money when you order, so it's not like they're stuffing their pockets right now. I think maybe people would buy something else if they thought it would be months until they got the code but then GC or other sellers would win because they would get the money now, not months from now. The whole moving date thing does nothing but make people mad, I don't see the point.


----------



## Boink!

mbell75 said:


> First off, I can't believe these things STILL are not out yet. Why would you introduce a product and then take 5-8 months to deliver it? Why wouldn't you have it ready to go within a month after its introduced? Poor business decision, you want to capitalize on a product while there is still a buzz. I actual forgot about this thing until I saw this thread and its only mid April. July to Sept? Really? Finally watched the new videos....



This is more or less how the gaming industry operates for a while now. First Halo (released around 2001) was a household name thanks to aggressive marketing long before release or anyone knowing what's it about. Being created by Bungie (a well renowned game studio) only helped the overall hype. So, half the time people knew about Halo, but not what it was about. And when it did hit the streets, everyone already had their mind set to buy it.... 

Also, moving dates around is nothing new there, bug fixing etc. But, it is a sign of a declining trend once called "let's sleep over this and see to fix it correctly in the morning". Now, unrealistic dates are being set, and things are being shipped in god-awful state because of politics of cutting costs.

That said, as long as they release a finished product (unlike Fender's Mustang amps) even with delays, there is something to look forward to in terms of how the company operates. If they delay, and Code hit's the streets not quite out of QA stage, then things won't look so good in the long run me thinks. But this is just me, connecting the dot's that may have no connection at all.


----------



## Oldpunk

Couple things that concern me regarding the code, first is obviously the lack of a solid production date/release. Generating interest and hype to your client base then leaving them out to dry doesn't seem to be a good business move. When places like GC outright lie on a release date on their site just to get you to hit the check out button there's a problem Houston that ultimately Marshall is accountable for.

The second red flag is the first two codes that I have read about that have been received were sold within days. Bad omen or coincidence? The jury is still out but more and more people have left the courtroom, myself included.


----------



## mbell75

Boink! said:


> This is more or less how the gaming industry operates for a while now. First Halo (released around 2001) was a household name thanks to aggressive marketing long before release or anyone knowing what's it about. Being created by Bungie (a well renowned game studio) only helped the overall hype. So, half the time people knew about Halo, but not what it was about. And when it did hit the streets, everyone already had their mind set to buy it....



Yes but an amplifier is not a video game, completely different products and industries. Halo sold more in its first month then this entire line will in a year. Besides, these kinds of amps are based on technology and introducing a tech product 6 months before its release is just foolish all around. Thanks to those who pointed out where the Gibson guitars were in the demos.


----------



## Boink!

Sorry mbell75 I updated the comment to expand on a point I was actually trying to make about it. I'm not comparing the products but the mindset in the industry and how I see things rolling out slowly at Marshall. See above again pls


----------



## chiliphil1

Oldpunk said:


> Couple things that concern me regarding the code, first is obviously the lack of a solid production date/release. Generating interest and hype to your client base then leaving them out to dry doesn't seem to be a good business move. When places like GC outright lie on a release date on their site just to get you to hit the check out button there's a problem Houston that ultimately Marshall is accountable for.
> 
> The second red flag is the first two codes that I have read about that have been received were sold within days. Bad omen or coincidence? The jury is still out but more and more people have left the courtroom, myself included.



That's what bothers me. 2 amps and 2 flips. Only thing I can think is that expectations are too high and the way Marshall is advertising it it wouldn't be surprising. A lot of people haven't ever used modeling and they thing that maybe since this is Marshall it will be different. The fact is that modeling gives you what I call a "finished product" sound. With tubes it sounds a certain way and then can me adjusted, volume, pedals, etc. Whereas modeling tends to sound like it sounds, it's supposed to sound like amp X mic'd up and that's what you're going to get. It won't have the same touch response, it won't have the same reaction to playing dynamics, and it won't have the same thump. Especially in a 1x10" or 1x12" combo. I think a lot of people are expecting more than they are going to get. Not saying the code won't be good but that it won't be like what a lot of people are used to. 

Now, again the I think Marshall should have waited until summer NAMM on this and the mini jube. Can you imagine the sales if those amps had been available in all stores at the time of NAMM? With the reaction they have gotten they would have sold more than they could make. This is getting to the point where people are going to start shopping elsewhere.


----------



## Toni

chiliphil1 said:


> A lot of people haven't ever used modeling and they thing that maybe since this is Marshall it will be different. The fact is that modeling gives you what I call a "finished product" sound. With tubes it sounds a certain way and then can me adjusted, volume, pedals, etc. Whereas modeling tends to sound like it sounds, it's supposed to sound like amp X mic'd up and that's what you're going to get. It won't have the same touch response, it won't have the same reaction to playing dynamics, and it won't have the same thump. Especially in a 1x10" or 1x12" combo. I think a lot of people are expecting more than they are going to get. Not saying the code won't be good but that it won't be like what a lot of people are used to.



I don't think that modeling itself or a recorded-like sound is the issue. As far as I understand it, the CODE is not producing the sound of a mic'd and recorded amp anyway. In that case, you'd expect to be able to select different microphone models. It looks like it's more like the JMD:1. The modeling software is probably the most "pro" aspect of the CODE line, since you do not need overly sophisticated chipsets nowadays to run good amp emulation with low latency. Good amp emulators already run well on older low-end smartphones after all.

The main issue is that the amp is cheap. And cheap amps have cheap speakers, cheaper D/A converters, and so on. You can't get a top sound from a shitty speaker with shitty converters and amplifiers.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> That's what bothers me. 2 amps and 2 flips. Only thing I can think is that expectations are too high and the way Marshall is advertising it it wouldn't be surprising. A lot of people haven't ever used modeling and they thing that maybe since this is Marshall it will be different. The fact is that modeling gives you what I call a "finished product" sound. With tubes it sounds a certain way and then can me adjusted, volume, pedals, etc. Whereas modeling tends to sound like it sounds, it's supposed to sound like amp X mic'd up and that's what you're going to get. It won't have the same touch response, it won't have the same reaction to playing dynamics, and it won't have the same thump. Especially in a 1x10" or 1x12" combo. I think a lot of people are expecting more than they are going to get. Not saying the code won't be good but that it won't be like what a lot of people are used to.
> 
> Now, again the I think Marshall should have waited until summer NAMM on this and the mini jube. Can you imagine the sales if those amps had been available in all stores at the time of NAMM? With the reaction they have gotten they would have sold more than they could make. This is getting to the point where people are going to start shopping elsewhere.


It can give you a finished sound, if you buy a finished sound product. I'm used to playing in a studio, so that doesn't bother me in the slightest. There's always a difference between the amp/cab direct & either FOH/monitors @ a gig, or monitors in the control room in a studio. There's no getting around that. CODE though, can be used in a lot of ways, & when people flip it within a couple hours, only seems to indicate that they were unwilling to explore everything it has to offer. 

The guy on here that sold his, said he doesn't like amps that have so many options to choose from, because he will always fiddle w/ it. The same thing was said about the TSL & JVM. They have more than 6 knobs, so I don't want it, is a mantra I've read about on here plenty in the past...

As far as Summer NAMM... It is nowhere near what NAMM in LA is. In fact, IIRC, Marshall won't even be going because it's not worth their time to go. Nobody goes & to load up an airplane to haul all their gear & staff overseas, to have a dozen interested buyers show up, is well...


----------



## mazzefr

Oldpunk said:


> Couple things that concern me regarding the code, first is obviously the lack of a solid production date/release. Generating interest and hype to your client base then leaving them out to dry doesn't seem to be a good business move. When places like GC outright lie on a release date on their site just to get you to hit the check out button there's a problem Houston that ultimately Marshall is accountable for.



I agree with you. While earlier in this thread, on the heels of NAMM, I found the strategy to be brilliant, creating the hype and visibility similar to Apple, they have now done more harm to themselves than if they released the product quietly. There is no excuse for the total lack of communication from Marshall as a company. No dates, updates, "hey, sorry for the delays, we're hard at work..", nothing. If we were talking about custom ordering, then a few months lead time for preorder is to be expected. But an assembly line item shouldn't be more than a month, period. You can gauge how many to produce by a month of preorders. Good luck getting preorders on your next offering. A wise man once said, "nothing exposes a bad business like good advertising." I'll limit that to this project team, at least in my head, but the bloom is off the rose for me. One last axiom of hope. I have found "good, cheap or fast, pick two", to be true in the past. Since we sure aren't getting "fast", I'm expecting the other two...



Dogs of Doom said:


> The guy on here that sold his, said he doesn't like amps that have so many options to choose from, because he will always fiddle w/ it. The same thing was said about the TSL & JVM. They have more than 6 knobs, so I don't want it, is a mantra I've read about on here plenty in the past...



Agreed. I don't put much stock in anyone flipping these already. Whether you have pedals or this all in one, there's always tweaking to be done. Being able to adjust, rename, and save up to 100 settings is more than I would need. In fact, nailing down a dozen or so would be an awesome advantage over a vast majority of options.


----------



## mbell75

Oldpunk said:


> Couple things that concern me regarding the code, first is obviously the lack of a solid production date/release. Generating interest and hype to your client base then leaving them out to dry doesn't seem to be a good business move. When places like GC outright lie on a release date on their site just to get you to hit the check out button there's a problem Houston that ultimately Marshall is accountable for.
> 
> The second red flag is the first two codes that I have read about that have been received were sold within days. Bad omen or coincidence? The jury is still out but more and more people have left the courtroom, myself included.



Agreed on both. On your second point, its a sign of whats to come. Its a $250 modeling amp. No matter how badly some people want to believe its going to sound like the real deal, a $2k tube amp, its not. Want to know how its going to sound? Go play a Fender Mustang III, thats exactly how its going to sound, but with a slightly better gain sound. There are no special components or miracle speakers Marshall is using thats going to make it sound amazing. If they did, it certainly wouldn't be priced the way it is. Its a budget modeling amp and thats exactly what its going to sound like.


----------



## PU239

A lot of work has to happen from prototype to launch, to production, then to distributors. Six months is not bad considering what all is involved.

If they started production months before the launch at NAMM how long do you think it would take before pictures and all sorts of misinformation is leaked.

Some inside baseball.

Most of us just think that the holdup is with Marshall. Fact is the holdup usually is with the distributor and not Marshall. Also having a factory in both the UK and Vietnam present different logistical issues.

All versions for each country are completed at the same time. However, manufacturing has to be scheduled in a queue.

The amps are then made in batches according to destination. - a couple of weeks building only UK market versions with 230V mains configuration, then a couple of weeks building 120V versions, then 100V versions for Japan etc. This minimises the chances of mistakes and increases production efficiency.

Couple this with the fact that shipping overseas is usually by water and can take at least six weeks. Then the distributor has to organize things their end when they receive them. Then they have to ship them to various dealers. It all adds up.

Unfortunately, trade shows such as NAMM allows optimum launch pads for new products, but it don't always coincide with preferred company timelines.

All of this assumes that no last minute quality issues come up which does happen.


----------



## mazzefr

I'm sorry but plenty of products go to market with similar logistic issues and not have this ridiculously poor communication.


----------



## Oldpunk

Ok PU, if that's all true which I am not disputing, why is it that other companies like line 6, vox, Blackstar, who debut their new product lines at NAMM as well, all have their products on the shelves? They all have the same hurdles to navigate to release a product. The reason why is they have better organisational management.

Marshall dropped the ball, there's no disputing that in comparison. Thats the bottom line here IMO.


----------



## mbell75

PU239 said:


> A lot of work has to happen from prototype to launch, to production, then to distributors. Six months is not bad considering what all is involved.
> 
> If they started production months before the launch at NAMM how long do you think it would take before pictures and all sorts of misinformation is leaked.
> 
> Some inside baseball.
> 
> Most of us just think that the holdup is with Marshall. Fact is the holdup usually is with the distributor and not Marshall. Also having a factory in both the UK and Vietnam present different logistical issues.
> 
> All versions for each country are completed at the same time. However, manufacturing has to be scheduled in a queue.
> 
> The amps are then made in batches according to destination. - a couple of weeks building only UK market versions with 230V mains configuration, then a couple of weeks building 120V versions, then 100V versions for Japan etc. This minimises the chances of mistakes and increases production efficiency.
> 
> Couple this with the fact that shipping overseas is usually by water and can take at least six weeks. Then the distributor has to organize things their end when they receive them. Then they have to ship them to various dealers. It all adds up.
> 
> Unfortunately, trade shows such as NAMM allows optimum launch pads for new products, but it don't always coincide with preferred company timelines.
> 
> All of this assumes that no last minute quality issues come up which does happen.



Marshall aren't Apple trying to protect a new iPhone design from leaking, its a line of budget modeling amps...Marshall dropped the ball, plain and simple. These should have been in production by the time they were introduced at NAMM and available 6-8 weeks after. They should have been on shelves a month ago.


----------



## big dooley




----------



## slugzz-sop

big dooley said:


>



LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I'm wanting my Code too but damnit thats funny


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


>



Holy crap! Where can I get one of those?


----------



## PU239

Oldpunk said:


> Ok PU, if that's all true which I am not disputing, why is it that other companies like line 6, vox, Blackstar, who debut their new product lines at NAMM as well, all have their products on the shelves? They all have the same hurdles to navigate to release a product. The reason why is they have better organisational management.
> 
> Marshall dropped the ball, there's no disputing that in comparison. Thats the bottom line here IMO.



You know there is a saying many of us who go to NAMM each year joke about; most think _NAMM_ is short for "National Association of Music Merchants", but it's actually an acronym for "Not Available, Maybe May".

While it is easy for you and others to single out Marshall, I would appreciate examples of other merchants who launched amps at NAMM 2016 and have their product on store shelves.... speaking of amps and nothing else. Six months is usually the norm OP. It is better to be honest with the facts you do have then to kick Marshall in the balls when all you have to go off of is your assumptions.

Fact is Marshall has shipped small quantities of CODE amps already and said at NAMM they were targeting March for the first 25 and 50 amps with the 100watt showing in September. So far they have met that. I do not know what is going on at Marshall USA, for all I know the amps may be already sitting in their warehouse.

The alternative here OP would have been for Marshall not to have said anything at NAMM in January and waited until this summer and do a launch through their social media pages. I am of the opinion that had they done that, the bitching on this site and others would have been pretty harsh....Marshall is done!

All I can tell you is Marshall is doing everything they can to get these amps in your hands as quick as possible, this I know. We live in a world where we get most things we want "now", we are a generation with no tolerance for waiting. If it makes you feel any better I waiting 3 years after the JMP was released back in the early 70s before I ever seen one in a store to buy.


----------



## PU239

mbell75 said:


> Marshall aren't Apple trying to protect a new iPhone design from leaking, its a line of budget modeling amps...Marshall dropped the ball, plain and simple. These should have been in production by the time they were introduced at NAMM and available 6-8 weeks after. They should have been on shelves a month ago.



Again, your scenario is not based on actual facts but simply how your limited knowledge of the process looks in your head. I get it, it would seem simple. But if you think Marshall has anywhere near the financial power, resources, and staff Apple has perhaps a little research on your part might help.

Apple employees 110,000 workers, Marshall 125.

The CODE 25 was in production when Marshall launched at NAMM, so your wrong about that.


----------



## PU239

mazzefr said:


> I'm sorry but plenty of products go to market with similar logistic issues and not have this ridiculously poor communication.



How so? They launched the new amp at NAMM with demos and all sorts of information and pictures. Since then there have been over 100 videos showcasing the amp. What more needs to be said that has not been said already? 

I assume you want a "countdown clock", if so take that up with the distributor. 

Ford builds them
Union Pacific get them to the dealership. Talk to Union Pacific..... or Marshall USA.


----------



## Oldpunk

All things considered. I should probably just butt out of this thread, after picking up my jmd I'm not even going to purchase a code now anyway. 

FWIW, since you asked PU, two of the three companies I mentioned have their stuff available now, Vox with its AV line, 15/30/60, all models are out and also the Line 6 Firehawk. I guess I was more right than wrong there, lol.


----------



## mbell75

PU239 said:


> Again, your scenario is not based on actual facts but simply how your limited knowledge of the process looks in your head. I get it, it would seem simple. But if you think Marshall has anywhere near the financial power, resources, and staff Apple has perhaps a little research on your part might help.
> 
> Apple employees 110,000 workers, Marshall 125.
> 
> The CODE 25 was in production when Marshall launched at NAMM, so your wrong about that.



Ok, well comparing apples to apples (pun intended) Fender announced the new Bassbreaker amp line on Dec 4th I believe, they were in stores and available 6 weeks later. Marshall screwed this up badly, no excuse for it.


----------



## PU239

Buy the Fender, please.


----------



## Dmann

Well.... I am more than happy to wait.

FYI the 25 is in retail stores and has been for nearly a month. The 50 is supposed to be available tomorrow here, so I will see tomorrow, but they even told me it's not guaranteed so to just check back.

Also no actual date was ever given to my knowledge , so if you preorder based on hype with no date you really have nothing to cry about.

Additionally, many of you that are complaining also only want the amp for using with a DAW or silent recording because you've already convinced yourselves based on price and youtube and people that impulse buy that it won't cut it ..... in that case the 25 has the exact same software as all the rest of the line so hmmmmmmmmm. .....


----------



## mazzefr

PU239 said:


> How so? They launched the new amp at NAMM with demos and all sorts of information and pictures. Since then there have been over 100 videos showcasing the amp. What more needs to be said that has not been said already?
> 
> I assume you want a "countdown clock", if so take that up with the distributor.
> 
> Ford builds them
> Union Pacific get them to the dealership. Talk to Union Pacific..... or Marshall USA.



What I want is a date, from Marshall. This is a consumer unit. When you offer a product for preorder, it's expected you have a release date. Not a season, but a date. They haven't communicated a damn thing directly to the public, aka their customers. You can make all the excuses you want, it's up to Marshall to deal with the distributor to preserve their reputation, if that's where the fault lies, not the consumer.


----------



## mbell75

Dmann said:


> Well.... I am more than happy to wait.
> 
> FYI the 25 is in retail stores and has been for nearly a month. The 50 is supposed to be available tomorrow here, so I will see tomorrow, but they even told me it's not guaranteed so to just check back.
> 
> Also no actual date was ever given to my knowledge , so if you preorder based on hype with no date you really have nothing to cry about.
> 
> Additionally, many of you that are complaining also only want the amp for using with a DAW or silent recording because you've already convinced yourselves based on price and youtube and people that impulse buy that it won't cut it ..... in that case the 25 has the exact same software as all the rest of the line so hmmmmmmmmm. .....



Yea but that's Canada....


----------



## Toni

Here is another demo from NAMM, but this time it was played by the visitor, not by Steve.

Jump to 10:00 to see it.

Sounds good.


----------



## noahfence

Howdy all. This is my first pre-order, being somewhat of a noob on guitar and being very tight on space I thought a modelling amp would be my best bet. Code 100 combo it is. Traded everything in to defray the cost. Now I have no amp at all.

Does this site allow expletives?


----------



## chiliphil1

PU239 said:


> Again, your scenario is not based on actual facts but simply how your limited knowledge of the process looks in your head. I get it, it would seem simple. But if you think Marshall has anywhere near the financial power, resources, and staff Apple has perhaps a little research on your part might help.
> 
> Apple employees 110,000 workers, Marshall 125.
> 
> The CODE 25 was in production when Marshall launched at NAMM, so your wrong about that.



Really? 125 people. Holy crap! I would have never imagined that. With all the amps, cabinets, etc that are out there I would never think that 125 people make it happen. That is just incredible. I did a Google earth search on the factory in Bletchley and I did the street view and thought it seemed kinda small but I figured it was just deceiving. That's awesome though, makes me even happier to play them.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

mbell75 said:


> Yea but that's Canada....


True. Ours come from a distributor that is NOT Marshall, I believe it was Erikson Music, you'd think that would present more of a delay here. So if the US doesn't have 25s yet, how is that Marshall's problem? I would say the distributor in the US is simply trying to get too many at once for the demand. Your population is 10 times ours so there may well be some 25s around but where to find 'em?


----------



## The Ozzk

Dmann said:


> Well.... I am more than happy to wait.
> 
> FYI the 25 is in retail stores and has been for nearly a month. The 50 is supposed to be available tomorrow here, so I will see tomorrow, but they even told me it's not guaranteed so to just check back.
> 
> Also no actual date was ever given to my knowledge , so if you preorder based on hype with no date you really have nothing to cry about.
> 
> Additionally, many of you that are complaining also only want the amp for using with a DAW or silent recording because you've already convinced yourselves based on price and youtube and people that impulse buy that it won't cut it ..... in that case the 25 has the exact same software as all the rest of the line so hmmmmmmmmm. .....



I want the CODE for quiet rehearsal through headphone in this 2 piece project I'm working on.

Roland drums, CODE, and mics all to mixer and then to headphone amp. 

Sounds glorious and we can rehearse downstairs while the wives have a glass of wine on the deck.

I take my real toys out when we play shows.


----------



## mazzefr

Jethro Rocker said:


> So if the US doesn't have 25s yet, how is that Marshall's problem? I would say the distributor in the US is simply trying to get too many at once for the demand.



Because the US distributor is "Marshall USA."


----------



## Ghostman

PU239 said:


> Fact is Marshall has shipped small quantities of CODE amps already and said at NAMM they were targeting March for the first 25 and 50 amps with the 100watt showing in September. So far they have met that. I do not know what is going on at Marshall USA, for all I know the amps may be already sitting in their warehouse.



You can't say that shipping a couple dozen amps is "Hitting their target ship dates." How dumb do you take consumers? Marshall works with distributors, and if it's the distributors fault, it's still Marshall's fault because they recognize the obstacles that distributors face and they absolutely have to take that into account for their own operational forecasting. It's not like the board sits down and asks the guy in charge of distribution when they will hit the shelf and he just shrugs his shoulders.

You try to make it sound like it's a Marshall vs. Distributor pissing match.

"release our amps!"

*3-yo tantrum voice* "...no!"

"release our amps!"

"....no!"

Since Jim has left us, Marshall has only one thing they've been consistent on:


----------



## Ghostman

PU239 said:


> What more needs to be said that has not been said already?



"Now in Stores"


----------



## Ghostman

noahfence said:


> Traded everything in to defray the cost. Now I have no amp at all.



You sold your gear to pre-order an amp that is 'intended' to be released in September, where it's predecessors have had serious distribution issues?


----------



## Ghostman

chiliphil1 said:


> Really? 125 people. Holy crap! I would have never imagined that. With all the amps, cabinets, etc that are out there I would never think that 125 people make it happen. That is just incredible. I did a Google earth search on the factory in Bletchley and I did the street view and thought it seemed kinda small but I figured it was just deceiving. That's awesome though, makes me even happier to play them.



That doesn't count the thousands of Asian workers pushing out their most popular lines.


----------



## Georgiatec

All I know is I paid my money back in January (my card was charged and I've settled the bill) and I have not received the goods. I'm not _that _bothered TBH. I have plenty of stuff to play through. The latest delivery date I have is early May (CODE 25), so we'll see what happens then.
As others have pointed out, while far from being a "cottage industry" Marshall is not a massive concern. Budgets are tight in much bigger much more profitable industries and not much needs to go wrong to set things back awhile.
Fingers crossed all will be well. I suppose the upside is if the product looked to be a load of sh!te then no one would be fussed when it showed up.


----------



## noahfence

Ghostman said:


> You sold your gear to pre-order an amp that is 'intended' to be released in September, where it's predecessors have had serious distribution issues?


Guitar Center said "Late April, Early May". Not September.


----------



## ToneWarrior

I'm interested in one of these just out of curiosity but I'm going to wait because they are going to be a big hit on eBay and Reverb for less then what they will be new and I'll get the footswitch which is not included.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mazzefr said:


> Because the US distributor is "Marshall USA."


while it's "Marshall USA", it's actually US Music Corp...

http://www.usmusiccorp.com/

& the Marshall USA site:
http://www.marshallusa.com/

both which, when clicked on (anything Marshall) point you to the UK site...

But, Marshall USA is just a pseudonym for US Music Corp (Marshall Division). They are not Marshall Amps USA division, as the name implies...


----------



## chiliphil1

Ghostman said:


> That doesn't count the thousands of Asian workers pushing out their most popular lines.



True, but I was thinking of all the 1960 cabinets, JVM's, jubes, etc that I see.


----------



## The Ozzk

Man, people get so mad about silly things. It's an amp, guys. A $250 amp.


----------



## Dmann

Well as suspected. No Code 50 sighting as of yet for Canada. They however did say the expected date was not updated so to wait as they will either get it by the weekend or update the ETA.

Also, I know people exaggerate to get their points across lol.... but I highly doubt the factory in Vietnam employs "a thousand asian workers." I would wager a guess at 30 to 50 max.

I'm thinking about grabbing the 25 today and checking out its usb usability, but I disagree with taking something home with the full intent of returning it within 30 days.


----------



## mazzefr

Dogs of Doom said:


> while it's "Marshall USA", it's actually US Music Corp...
> 
> http://www.usmusiccorp.com/
> 
> & the Marshall USA site:
> http://www.marshallusa.com/
> 
> both which, when clicked on (anything Marshall) point you to the UK site...
> 
> But, Marshall USA is just a pseudonym for US Music Corp (Marshall Division). They are not Marshall Amps USA division, as the name implies...



So it's Marshall, but not Marshall...Not really Fujigawa...Sony guts, lol


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'm not saying it's cool for Marshall to delay so long but there are distribution channels to follow and if Canada L&M stores have some 25's then US stores should have some too. Who gets what is likely up to the wholesaler, apparently US Musiccorp.
It's the principle that something is hyped so much, sounds good, and delivery dates are given and pushed ahead again and again.
It wasn't high school I hated, it was the principal of the thing...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mazzefr said:


> So it's Marshall, but not Marshall...Not really Fujigawa...Sony guts, lol



Well, they are just a distribution company. I think at one point Korg was Marshall USA, & also KMD (Kaman) was Marshall USA. US Corp, IIRC, was also responsible for the rumour that the SL5 was discontinued, or not being sold in the States, while the rest of the world had full distribution.

I'm not blaming this on US Corp, but merely pointing out that they are not Marshall Amps, otherwise Marshall is owned by the same people that produce Randall amps. Although, I did see Mike Fortin hanging around w/ the Marshall guys... ...


----------



## The Ozzk

Dogs of Doom said:


> Well, they are just a distribution company. I think at one point Korg was Marshall USA, & also KMD (Kaman) was Marshall USA. US Corp, IIRC, was also responsible for the rumour that the SL5 was discontinued, or not being sold in the States, while the rest of the world had full distribution.
> 
> I'm not blaming this on US Corp, but merely pointing out that they are not Marshall Amps, otherwise Marshall is owned by the same people that produce Randall amps. *Although, I did see Mike Fortin hanging around w/ the Marshall guys...* ...



Makes you wonder...


----------



## Ghostman

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> I'm not saying it's cool for Marshall to delay so long but there are distribution channels to follow and if Canada L&M stores have some 25's then US stores should have some too. Who gets what is likely up to the wholesaler, apparently US Musiccorp.
> It's the principle that something is hyped so much, sounds good, and delivery dates are given and pushed ahead again and again.
> It wasn't high school I hated, it was the principal of the thing...


no doubt - that's why I posted the GC timeline...

At NAMM, the guys (as PU correctly point out) said in good faith, that the 1st amps would start shipping out in March. That was their projected timeline. Who knows what has happened since then. Maybe they let production go & found a snag afterwards - who knows? 

The retailers are exacerbating things w/ their projected timelines that come & go. Maybe they were given those timelines from US Music Corp, maybe they got it through the rumour mill from a UK site. Who knows - nobody is talking. 

&... btw: this isn't Nick Bowcott's fault. He's just an employee that does his time like anyone else over there...

Oh, hey - who's that! Ha! I see Nick over on the right playing a V... (hint: he's the lefty)



Seriously, Nick's alright. He just has a sense of humour & some people don't get it...


----------



## Rumble

I've heard it. I've read up on it. I like it. I want a 50.

Whether it is another three weeks, or three months, I'll wait. It was best in show at NAMM for a reason. 

I'm sure they are doing everything they can to ramp up production. They do want to sell them after all!

All we need is a little patience.  (And a punter demo with some in-depth tweaking...)


----------



## 93lps

For any Kiwi's here, I talked to the Rock Shop (Auckland) today who said they expect to see the 25's and 50's and a very few 100's in mid June.

Whether that changes.....


----------



## jageya

that generator 120 amp is sick!


----------



## chrisjtm1

Anyone any idea how the preset sharing works, I've not seen any mention of this yet?

There is an option "make public" in the library details screen.


----------



## BowerR64

Im ready to sell my code already


----------



## jageya

i will give you 150.00 for it?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jageya said:


> i will give you 150.00 for it?



You must have money to burn … drinks are on jageya!


----------



## jageya

water all around barkeep!


----------



## Louis Miranda

jageya said:


> water all around barkeep!


Shakin not stirred for me.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

In CA, water's more expensive than most drinks...


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

The Ozzk said:


> Man, people get so mad about silly things. It's an amp, guys. A $250 amp.


$292 with tax


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

I may be the only person on this forum who has bought and kept his Code 25. I have had a lot of of fun with this amp, there is an insane amount of sounds one can get from this amp, but I'm a beginner guitarist, at best, and there is a huge learning curve in figuring out how to use the Code. I can understand why others have sold theirs already. I bought the Code so I could determine which tube amps I would like to buy when I become more experienced, but once the 100w head & cab come out, I'll probably buy that so I can have every Marshall amp. It sucks that Marshall isn't keeping their release dates, but when they are released I can't wait to hear an expert's opinion and experiences with this amp compared to the tube amps the Code is emulating.


----------



## Louis Miranda

HarvesterOfPain said:


> I may be the only person on this forum who has bought and kept his Code 25. I have had a lot of of fun with this amp, there is an insane amount of sounds one can get from this amp, but I'm a beginner guitarist, at best, and there is a huge learning curve in figuring out how to use the Code. I can understand why others have sold theirs already. I bought the Code so I could determine which tube amps I would like to buy when I become more experienced, but once the 100w head & cab come out, I'll probably buy that so I can have every Marshall amp. It sucks that Marshall isn't keeping their release dates, but when they are released I can't wait to hear an expert's opinion and experiences with this amp compared to the tube amps the Code is emulating.


What country are you in? Where did you get your code?


----------



## mazzefr

Aside from the guy who said he got it in a bundle deal of some sort, I think you are the only other real owner from here. 

For me, even without the modeling, having the effects it carries and what seems like the best interface to adjust and save everything makes it my choice. If you can, I'd really like some detailed feedback on ease of use and whatever else you find interesting.


----------



## mazzefr

Louis Miranda said:


> What country are you in? Where did you get your code?



Check his location dude...Calgary. L&M I believe he said.


----------



## sam marshall

Connect via Bluetooth® to control CODE and to stream music from your iOS or Android device using the GatewayTM App. Connect via USB to use CODE as a DAW interface to record, and to stream audio from you computer. Connect your MP3 player via CODE’s dedicated audio input to jam along with your favourite tracks or plug headphones in for a personal CODE experience.

I'm assuming you can connect any cell phone through usb and play backing tracks. Curious how that would mix with a guitar coming out of one speaker.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> Aside from the guy who said he got it in a bundle deal of some sort, I think you are the only other real owner from here.
> 
> For me, even without the modeling, having the effects it carries and what seems like the best interface to adjust and save everything makes it my choice. If you can, I'd really like some detailed feedback on ease of use and whatever else you find interesting.


the Code 25 has a very small screen so using a smart device to adjust is needed for ease of operation. I've sampled most of the 100 presets, you get some really nice cleans, and some really deep, dirty distortion. when you change the effects (distortion, chorus, reverb, flanger, phaser, etc.), you can really notice the difference between them all. my go to guitar is my 2014 Les Paul Standard, you notice when you split the coils or reverse polarity through the Code. like I said earlier, I'm sold on buying the 100w head when it's released. I'm having more fun with the Code than I've had with my DSLs or my Mustang IV. I listen to heavy metal and blues and have been playing BB King, Gary Clark Jr., Pantera, BLS, and Sabbath and getting close enough tones for my liking for each genre. Hope this helps.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

sam marshall said:


> Connect via Bluetooth® to control CODE and to stream music from your iOS or Android device using the GatewayTM App. Connect via USB to use CODE as a DAW interface to record, and to stream audio from you computer. Connect your MP3 player via CODE’s dedicated audio input to jam along with your favourite tracks or plug headphones in for a personal CODE experience.
> 
> I'm assuming you can connect any cell phone through usb and play backing tracks. Curious how that would mix with a guitar coming out of one speaker.


just replying to the part where you're asking if you can connect any cell phone to the Code. Mazzefr helped me out with this part, you're device needs to have Bluetooth 4.0 or higher to work with the Code.


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> the Code 25 has a very small screen so using a smart device to adjust is needed for ease of operation. I've sampled most of the 100 presets, you get some really nice cleans, and some really deep, dirty distortion. when you change the effects (distortion, chorus, reverb, flanger, phaser, etc.), you can really notice the difference between them all. my go to guitar is my 2014 Les Paul Standard, you notice when you split the coils or reverse polarity through the Code. like I said earlier, I'm sold on buying the 100w head when it's released. I'm having more fun with the Code than I've had with my DSLs or my Mustang IV. I listen to heavy metal and blues and have been playing BB King, Gary Clark Jr., Pantera, BLS, and Sabbath and getting close enough tones for my liking for each genre. Hope this helps.



Thank you !!!! You have supplied the only real world feedback in the universe so far


----------



## sam marshall

The usb looks like a miny usb but what is the plug between the f/s and head phones?


----------



## mazzefr

has to be a 3.5mm like the headphone jack. Line in from music device.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> has to be a 3.5mm like the headphone jack. Line in from music device.


yes, it's a hard line for mp3 player


----------



## sam marshall

So if that is a line for mp3 player, then a older smart phone or what ever should play through that using a double ended 3.5mm cable.


----------



## Antmax

I've found that the Aux 3.5mm input typically sounds a bit more punchy than bluetooth. The signal always seems weaker with the bluetooth and requires a good app with preamp and equalizer to get an equivalent sound. 

I don't know why, unless it's just a direct flat digital sound or bluetooth drains more power so has a weaker output (seems a bit weird). But that's been the case with the various stereo bluetooth speakers I have reviewed including a really nice Marshall Woburn.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Toni said:


> Here is another demo from NAMM, but this time it was played by the visitor, not by Steve.
> 
> Jump to 10:00 to see it.
> 
> Sounds good.



Really sounded great in this vid! nice thick lead tone with good sustain I am liking what i hear from it so far!
That was a 50 watter with a single 12" right?
I want the 2x12 model.


----------



## slagg

Yes that does sound very good to me.


----------



## Toni

Ed Hunter said:


> That was a 50 watter with a single 12" right?



Yes.


----------



## jageya

I thought compared to the other tube amps in that vid it sounded thin and boxy and he thought it was cool but it didnt move him like say the rev120 did. But bang for buck its a value for what it is.


----------



## big dooley

jageya said:


> I thought compared to the other tube amps in that vid it sounded thin and boxy and he thought it was cool but it didnt move him like say the rev120 did. But bang for buck its a value for what it is.


you gotta be standing on your hands all day long 
comparing a budget modeller with gear that costs 10 to 15 times as much, using a youtubeclip which was recorded with a bloody handheld?


----------



## mbell75

jageya said:


> I thought compared to the other tube amps in that vid it sounded thin and boxy and he thought it was cool but it didnt move him like say the rev120 did. But bang for buck its a value for what it is.



Thats the problem and why some will return this amp. You can't compare it to a tube amp, you will be massively disappointed. Its a budget modeling amp and thats exactly what its going to sound like.


----------



## slagg

^^YEPPER^^


----------



## Toni

As I said, the main "problem" of the CODE line will be its low-cost speaker, amplifiers, and D/A converters. It's pretty much impossible to deliver high-end sound when crucial components have to be cheap. The actual modeling, that is the actual software running inside the unit, will probably be the most "pro" part of CODE.


----------



## big dooley

no, the main problem with the code line at the moment is that it's getting reviews from people who never played the bloody thing or even heard it in the flesh, judging their opinion on some YT-clips and in the process coming with some BS speculation of why it doesn't seem to sound the way they think it should sound...
but then again... pretty much every marshall model of the past decade had their "knowledge experts"


----------



## crossroadsnyc

big dooley said:


> no, the main problem with the code line at the moment is that it's getting reviews from people who never played the bloody thing or even heard it in the flesh, judging their opinion on some YT-clips and in the process coming with some BS speculation of why it doesn't seem to sound the way they think it should sound...
> but then again... pretty much every marshall model of the past decade had their "knowledge experts"



Let me go ahead and tell you why you're wrong on that.


----------



## big dooley

ok, shoot...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

big dooley said:


> ok, shoot...



Purple


----------



## Söulcaster

big dooley said:


> no, the main problem with the code line at the moment is that it's getting reviews from people who never played the bloody thing or even heard it in the flesh, judging their opinion on some YT-clips and in the process coming with some BS speculation of why it doesn't seem to sound the way they think it should sound...
> but then again... pretty much every marshall model of the past decade had their "knowledge experts"


Have you played one BigD?

Peace


----------



## Toni

big dooley said:


> no, the main problem with the code line at the moment is that it's getting reviews from people who never played the bloody thing or even heard it in the flesh, judging their opinion on some YT-clips and in the process coming with some BS speculation of why it doesn't seem to sound the way they think it should sound...



You don't really need much speculation to reasonably assume that a low-price amp won't sound as good as the originals it tries to emulate. But that wasn't my main point anyway. I get the impression that most people would blame an "average" or "bad" sounding amp to the fact that it's a modeling amp, when its modeling software is probably the best part of the entire amp. It's the hardware that will necessarily be on the lower end. I am not saying that it will sound bad, but it won't be "top end". I mean, my USB-DAC with good pre amps alone costs three times more than a CODE. It would be BS to expect low-priced hardware to rival high-end one.

I mean, even Steve's response in that video to the question "What is the amp good for?" was to point to its price.


----------



## Dmann

I'm just going to take it for what it is and see what I can do with it. I thought from the ads and vids it was good enough to merit further inspection.


----------



## big dooley

crossroadsnyc said:


> Purple


----------



## big dooley

Söulcaster said:


> Have you played one BigD?
> 
> Peace


nope, but i'm getting a 50, you want me to get back on it?


----------



## Söulcaster

big dooley said:


> nope, but i'm getting a 50, you want me to get back on it?


I would like to hear your opinion of it.....I would like to try one myself.

Peace


----------



## Antmax

If it sounded as good as the originals it would cost thousands like other pro modeling gear. Enjoy it for what it is. If it does well I expect pro gear priced to fit among their other ranges will be out later costing a few grand.


----------



## mazzefr

Toni said:


> I mean, even Steve's response in that video to the question "What is the amp good for?" was to point to its price.



That's not what the question was. He really didn't spit out a complete sentence, saying "so what kind of...is aimed for, guys...what kind of market is it?" Steve replies, "it's an all in one unit, I mean at the price point it is..." Etc. The question is toward what market segment are they going for and the answer is completely appropriate.

Let's not gloss over where Rebea says, " f#&$in' awesome, that is! It's a nice sound."

It's an affordable, all in one practice/home amp, by Marshall. If it sounds and works better than the other offerings out there in the same market, it's a winner.


----------



## Louis Miranda

mazzefr said:


> Check his location dude...Calgary. L&M I believe he said.


OK thx hmm it seems like Canada have been one of the very first country's to get these. Even the UK I'm notvsure have gotten them if u look at the Anderson's website keeps pushing the date back I think its set to middle of may now


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

one thing that's been happening with my Code is the Gateway app keeps disconnecting from the amp and won't resync. I've had to uninstall/reinstall Gateway several times


----------



## jageya

thats a nice sound....is like when a woman describes you as "a nice guy".....means that she doesnt want to date/f-you but you dont suck either. lol


----------



## mazzefr

HarvesterOfPain said:


> one thing that's been happening with my Code is the Gateway app keeps disconnecting from the amp and won't resync. I've had to uninstall/reinstall Gateway several times



That's annoying. Email them at gateway@marshallamps.com with your phone model and operating system. Tell them the issue and once they get enough feedback they should update the bug. May be a little while since there are so few out there just yet.


----------



## Toni

mazzefr said:


> That's not what the question was. He really didn't spit out a complete sentence, saying "so what kind of...is aimed for, guys...what kind of market is it?" Steve replies, "it's an all in one unit, I mean at the price point it is..." Etc. The question is toward what market segment are they going for and the answer is completely appropriate.
> 
> Let's not gloss over where Rebea says, " f#&$in' awesome, that is! It's a nice sound."



You're right. I had remembered it incorrectly.



mazzefr said:


> It's an affordable, all in one practice/home amp, by Marshall. If it sounds and works better than the other offerings out there in the same market, it's a winner.



I agree. That's why I am going to get one. 

I don't want to diminish the amp. Quite the contrary, I actually just wanted to defend modeling amps. I can imagine that Marshall could follow-up the CODE with a higher-speced version, maybe a rack pre amp. I am sure that we will see more Softube/Marshall products in the future. I wanted to defend modeling against the common "modeling amps sound shit" verdict. I'd say that if somebody has a bad impression of a CODE amp, the modeling will probably have little to do with it. It'll be because of its budget hardware. But people will likely blame modeling nonetheless.


----------



## mazzefr

Makes sense, Toni. I guess modeling amps have earned that jaundiced eye just by the claim that it will sound like something ten times the cost. 

For me, the modeling options are the least interesting part to me. Really, if two or three modeling set ups sound good, were ahead of the game being able to get multiple "shapes" of sound.

Scary---> As the Code was announced, I was about to go with an MG30 and a Digitech pedal board (I know, I know), and ignoring the amp effects assuming they couldn't be any good. By all I have read here, this would have been a very disappointing choice AND would have cost me $150 more!


----------



## chiliphil1

HarvesterOfPain said:


> one thing that's been happening with my Code is the Gateway app keeps disconnecting from the amp and won't resync. I've had to uninstall/reinstall Gateway several times



I heard the line6 amplifi had the same problem..


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

i hope Marshall doesn't fail with the Code. I'd like it to go into direction of Fractals Axe-Fx II XL+. High end production equipment that top recording artists use


----------



## Antmax

Don't forget bluetooth isn't supposed to be wireless like WIFI. It's for short range transfer like personal stereos. So your not really supposed to move that far away or you will lose the connection. Range depends a lot on the transmitter which is often quite weak on a phone in order to save batteries. 
Having said that if it doesn't automatically pair after and it's not because you have multiple bluetooth devices conflicting, then you have a bug.

I have a LED lightbulb with 3 inch speaker built in in the study, when I pull out of the garage in my car the car stereo and the lightbulb start duking it out over who gets to use the phone audio. Sometimes I have to pull over after I back out the driveway because the phone got annoyed and refused to hook up with either and I have to restart the car to reset it when the bulb is out of range. Bluetooth isn't the most reliable data transport at the best of times.


----------



## shooto

Antmax said:


> Don't forget bluetooth isn't supposed to be wireless like WIFI. It's for short range transfer like personal stereos. So your not really supposed to move that far away or you will lose the connection. Range depends a lot on the transmitter which is often quite weak on a phone in order to save batteries.
> Having said that if it doesn't automatically pair after and it's not because you have multiple bluetooth devices conflicting, then you have a bug.
> 
> I have a LED lightbulb with 3 inch speaker built in in the study, when I pull out of the garage in my car the car stereo and the lightbulb start duking it out over who gets to use the phone audio. Sometimes I have to pull over after I back out the driveway because the phone got annoyed and refused to hook up with either and I have to restart the car to reset it when the bulb is out of range. Bluetooth isn't the most reliable data transport at the best of times.



^ how is that light bulb speaker?


----------



## Eman

Steve................again


----------



## jageya

and hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee he is again


----------



## jageya

sounds pretty good for a tiny 25 watt with 10 inch s[peaker...


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

Antmax said:


> Don't forget bluetooth isn't supposed to be wireless like WIFI. It's for short range transfer like personal stereos. So your not really supposed to move that far away or you will lose the connection. Range depends a lot on the transmitter which is often quite weak on a phone in order to save batteries.
> Having said that if it doesn't automatically pair after and it's not because you have multiple bluetooth devices conflicting, then you have a bug.
> 
> I have a LED lightbulb with 3 inch speaker built in in the study, when I pull out of the garage in my car the car stereo and the lightbulb start duking it out over who gets to use the phone audio. Sometimes I have to pull over after I back out the driveway because the phone got annoyed and refused to hook up with either and I have to restart the car to reset it when the bulb is out of range. Bluetooth isn't the most reliable data transport at the best of times.


when I'm using the app, my phone is within 18" from my Code for that reason and it still craps out on me. wish the hardline worked for Gateway, not just audio playback


----------



## mazzefr

My plan, when the amp ever gets here, is to customize my presets in a group, say #51-65 or so, that way I can easily dial in the one I want without searching too much.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> My plan, when the amp ever gets here, is to customize my presets in a group, say #51-65 or so, that way I can easily dial in the one I want without searching too much.


just make the saves on your amp, not Gateway. i had a sweet Santana BMW tone but saved it on my phone, Gateway crashed and I lost everything. the Code emulates Mesa Boogie under the name American OD. now i have to fine tune the settings again


----------



## dee69911

I think there pretty sharp looking ! Especially the head unit I have the 50w combo coming..... along with the mini jubilee 2525 combo.......


----------



## WasStoNed

my 100w is pushed to July now, Andertons in UK called me today about the slip


----------



## Dogs of Doom

as I posted earlier, GC pushed my 100H back to Sept, in an email. Sept, was the projected time I was given at NAMM by the guys at Marshall. W/ the delay of the earlier productions, I'm betting the 100 will be pushed further back too. I'm not sweating it. It's not like I'm desperate for an amp, as I have a handful of good amps right now anyway. It will just be a great selection of instant sounds for recording, in the future...


----------



## Toni

I have to admit, I am considering to wait for the head and the cabinet just for the looks... Not the best reason to choose an amp, but hey.


----------



## Rumble

Slightly more in depth review with audio clips here: https://translate.google.com/transl...editorial/tests/code-quantum.html&prev=search (Google Translate from French.)


----------



## mazzefr

Rumble said:


> Slightly more in depth review with audio clips here: https://translate.google.com/transl...editorial/tests/code-quantum.html&prev=search (Google Translate from French.)



Good write up! Two things that intrigued me:

1) Translater titled one section, Scott Bakula, lol! Was it supposed to be "Quantum Leap"?

2) "More than two weeks before its official release world, Audiofanzine book its verdict on the new Code Marshall 25.". Do they have a date we don't know about? This was written on 4/22 so....5/9ish?

If anyone can read the native French and make it clear, that would be great.

Going back to listen to the clips now.


----------



## chrisjtm1

Big banner on the Fair Deal music web site. These are the guys who Marshall were directing us to at the Birmingham UK show in Feb for pre-orders






That's a british date so 09th of May not 5th of September


----------



## KingLex

Here in Belgium it's 20/5 for the code 25 and 25/5 for the 50 & 100 combo.


----------



## mazzefr

Light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## KingLex

KingLex said:


> Here in Belgium it's 20/5 for the code 25 and 25/5 for the 50 & 100 combo.


Scratch this.
Just recieved an email for my code 25 preorder, it has been pushed back to 7/7


----------



## mazzefr

KingLex said:


> Scratch this.
> Just recieved an email for my code 25 preorder, it has been pushed back to 7/7



This is pathetic...


----------



## Toni

Yeah, preorders here in Germany have been pushed back as well, in our case to June. Wouldn't bet any money on this being the last delay.


----------



## ricksteruk

Lol - reminds me of when I was waiting to buy a Behringer X16 iPad mixer.. after waiting well over a year it was superseded by the X18, even though it had never been released!! Then still had to wait a further year for the X18 to hit the shops.. 

At least it's not as bad as that.. YET!


----------



## Antmax

I don't feel too bad about buying a Ibanez SZ the other day. Looks like the amp is going to be a while yet.


----------



## mazzefr

Anyone have experience with the Fender Mustang iii?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Toni said:


> Yeah, preorders here in Germany have been pushed back as well, in our case to June. Wouldn't bet any money on this being the last delay.


yeah, but these are retailer's pseudo release dates. One thing I learned, working in mfgr/dist myself, is you don't promise a date, until you have said product in your hands. We used to have distributors tell us: "it's on the truck, on it's way" when in reality, they didn't even have it yet, themselves. That led us to telling our customers fantasy dates/times & everyone would just get pissed off.

Many people tell you what they think you want to hear: "it's on the truck, on it's way", when, in reality,, you just want a realistic idea for expectation. It'll be 3 months - I can deal w/ that, but quit telling me every week, until then that I will have it on _______ date...


----------



## Louis Miranda

Iam cancelling my preorder I've had it with the delays.


----------



## Eman

My number one concern is that the product, which I will own, and which I think will be very, very nice for what I intend to use it for, was pretty far from being "ready" which is why they didn't really let anyone other than Steve demo it at NAMM and why he did the same demo, over, and over......

I think we are a ways out boys....


----------



## noahfence

mazzefr said:


> Anyone have experience with the Fender Mustang iii?




I have experience buying it because the CODE wasn't going to be released until September. While I've hardly had time to kick all the tires on it, I would definitely get it. It's pretty great.

OH! And it has the added benefit of actually being available.


----------



## Frank S

mazzefr said:


> Anyone have experience with the Fender Mustang iii?



I have it and I really like it.
And there is a big online community for preset sharing.

If you get one I would suggest to get Mustang iii v.2. Slightly better sounding and a few additional, great sounding amp models (at least in my opinion).

These are readily available so you could just try one in a store... Presets 83-99 are all the amps without effects.


----------



## chrisjtm1

It was available for everyone to try at the Birminham show in Feb. We spent a good 30 minutes playing on the 40w and the demo by Chris on the 25 sounded great. Felt very much like a finished product so a few of us preordered at the show.

No idea why it's delayed, but my guess is component shortages holding things up.

Yep Mustang is great but it's lacking in the gain department, you want fender tones though it has it in spades. Marshall models let it down and no Bluetooth or app, if they sorted that I probably wouldn't buy a Code.


----------



## mazzefr

chrisjtm1 said:


> It was available for everyone to try at the Birminham show in Feb. We spent a good 30 minutes playing on the 40w and the demo by Chris on the 25 sounded great. Felt very much like a finished product so a few of us preordered at the show.
> 
> No idea why it's delayed, but my guess is component shortages holding things up.
> 
> Yep Mustang is great but it's lacking in the gain department, you want fender tones though it has it in spades. Marshall models let it down and no Bluetooth or app, if they sorted that I probably wouldn't buy a Code.



Man, I'm so frustrated. Thanks guys for the Mustang thoughts. I watched a demo video of Fuse and read a bit today and keep coming back to just waiting for Code. Fuse seems a bit of a pain, certainly not as simple as the Gateway interface, especially with Bluetooth. Add $80 and lots of talk about fizz and well, guess I'll just suck it up with nothing to play through until it comes in. I made a cable to plug into auxiliary on a bookshelf stereo but so dry and clean with zero effects. Yuck! Maybe I'll splurge on one of those Vox headphone amp thingies for $40 to hold me over; AC30 or Classic Rock...any experience with those?


----------



## Antmax

Some have already been purchased through regular retail outlets in Canada. So it's probably a delay in fabrication holding up the numbers available.


----------



## Frank S

mazzefr said:


> Man, I'm so frustrated. Thanks guys for the Mustang thoughts. I watched a demo video of Fuse and read a bit today and keep coming back to just waiting for Code. Fuse seems a bit of a pain, certainly not as simple as the Gateway interface, especially with Bluetooth. Add $80 and lots of talk about fizz and well, guess I'll just suck it up with nothing to play through until it comes in. I made a cable to plug into auxiliary on a bookshelf stereo but so dry and clean with zero effects. Yuck! Maybe I'll splurge on one of those Vox headphone amp thingies for $40 to hold me over; AC30 or Classic Rock...any experience with those?



As someone suggested earlier already: I would suggest to rent an amp or get something cheap like a used MG30DFX. If you have an audio interface and like to experiment with driver settings you could get Amplitude CS (free) and just by the amps you need until the code arrives.


----------



## mazzefr

Frank S said:


> As someone suggested earlier already: I would suggest to rent an amp or get something cheap like a used MG30DFX. If you have an audio interface and like to experiment with driver settings you could get Amplitude CS (free) and just by the amps you need until the code arrives.



Thanks. I'm going to keep it simple and get the AC30 amplug 2. Watched a review on YT and it sounds good enough to get me by and keep upstairs after the Code comes in. I can even output it through that stereo if I want. My whining should stop now...


----------



## chrisjtm1

Used Mustang 1s are pretty cheap probably about 70us. Pick one up and relist when the code arrives.

You may want to keep it as the fender cleans punch well above its price.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

mazzefr said:


> Anyone have experience with the Fender Mustang iii?


i own a mustang iv as well as a code 25, the mustang is descent and has some cool presets and is great for playing different styles of metal(i used the Metallica and Pantera tones regularly). I never figured out how to use Fuse so i felt stuck with only a small hand full of usable presets. for what i use the mustang for, it is way too loud at 150w. i haven't turned the volume up pass 3. if you can't wait for a Code and really need a modelling amp the mustang may pass your time, but trust me, when you finally get a Code and see for yourself how much you can mod this thing, the mustang will be in a corner collecting dust if you don't trade it in for the Code. hope this helps, wait for the Code. you won't be sorry.


----------



## blues_n_cues

when I see one in a store.....


----------



## Rumble

mazzefr said:


> Do they have a date we don't know about? This was written on 4/22 so....5/9ish?


Spot on! (For UK anyway.)
https://twitter.com/MarshallAmpsUK/status/727460278691057665


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

Now if only we could get a US date...


----------



## jageya




----------



## Frank S

Wow....20 min video and only 3 presets shown


----------



## Msharky67

Is anybody else sick of seeing Steve doing all the demos? The same presets and the same riffs in every video. I'd like to slap him in the face with a big fish you know!


----------



## Toni

I don't blame Steve for doing his routine. I blame his hosts for not grabbing a guitar and playing something different themselves.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

These demo's are probably set up to where Steve has to play. One thing to consider is that Marshall can't have Steve playing other people's songs for advertisement oriented stuff, or the legal fees of licensing come into play. When you have a 3rd party demo, it gets complicated, so, he's not going to play anyone's © music on an official Marshall demo. That's also why Chris George never played anyone else' music... or Nick Bowcott, that's probably why Nick seemed like he didn't know what to play, when he was doing demo's...


----------



## mazzefr

Msharky67 said:


> Is anybody else sick of seeing Steve doing all the demos? The same presets and the same riffs in every video. I'd like to slap him in the face with a big fish you know!


----------



## mbell75

mazzefr said:


> Thanks. I'm going to keep it simple and get the AC30 amplug 2. Watched a review on YT and it sounds good enough to get me by and keep upstairs after the Code comes in. I can even output it through that stereo if I want. My whining should stop now...



What country are you in? Mustang's are pretty cheap used and a great value. The presets are pretty good and FUSE is simple to create your own tones or download one of the thousands from the online community.


----------



## mazzefr

Slow(and innacurate)hand said:


> Now if only we could get a US date...



Has it been the norm for Marshall releases to hit US sales floors last?


----------



## Dmann

The 50 watt sounds great, going to be tons of fun once I get me hands on it....

FYI just did my weekly check in for L&M. Nope...Nothing, NADA... They removed the ETA and now have "call distributor for ETA," meaning they don't have an ETA.


----------



## Rocktane

SNAFU!


----------



## The Ozzk

mazzefr said:


> Man, I'm so frustrated. Thanks guys for the Mustang thoughts. I watched a demo video of Fuse and read a bit today and keep coming back to just waiting for Code. Fuse seems a bit of a pain, certainly not as simple as the Gateway interface, especially with Bluetooth. Add $80 and lots of talk about fizz and well, guess I'll just suck it up with nothing to play through until it comes in. I made a cable to plug into auxiliary on a bookshelf stereo but so dry and clean with zero effects. Yuck! Maybe I'll splurge on one of those Vox headphone amp thingies for $40 to hold me over; AC30 or Classic Rock...any experience with those?



I use the Classic Rock every day. It's awesome.


----------



## KingLex

I have also been looking around for another amp, reading reviews and listening to YouTube video's. But I can't find myself ordering one because I really would like a Code. So I guess I will have to wait just a little bit longer.

I'm now thinking of trying one of these until I have my Code. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitoos-Electric-Headphone-Amplifier-Portable-marshall/dp/B00PU0EKOW
Kinda like the Vox amPlug but cheaper and the reviews aren't that bad.


----------



## Frank S

@mazzefr : If you get one of these headphone amps you can also plug the headphone out into your stereo


----------



## mazzefr

Ugh, Andertons site now has a date for the Code 50. July 31!!!! I hope that's just a placeholder...

Edit: the 100c, 100h and 412 all have that date too so hopefully it is just that.


----------



## mbell75

mazzefr said:


> Ugh, Andertons site now has a date for the Code 50. July 31!!!! I hope that's just a placeholder...
> 
> Edit: the 100c, 100h and 412 all have that date too so hopefully it is just that.



Meanwhile, I have every Marshall amp made in my Mustang I play everyday. Everything from the JTM45 and SJ to the JCM2000 and DSL. Two and a half months is a loooong wait! Like I said, grab a used Mustang to hold you over.


----------



## mazzefr

Thanks mbell75 but I'm sticking with the Vox Amplug 2 for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## MCSteeler

This has to be one of the worst product launches ever.


----------



## Ghostman

MCSteeler said:


> This has to be one of the worst product launches ever.



I heard Syphillis wasn't well received....


----------



## mbell75

MCSteeler said:


> This has to be one of the worst product launches ever.



Seriously. I thought the new Macbook was bad. Nothing compared to this.


----------



## Quoman7

I have a pre order of a code 25 with Dawsons, who have a delivery date of 9th of May! Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## Rumble

I'd love to see a video of an average Joe building up a patch from nothing. Starting with everything turned off and then adding and tweaking the preamp, poweramp and cab to try and get a target sound, showing the effect of changing the various settings. Then adding the FX last. Hopefully we might see something from the UK when they ship next week!


----------



## Toni

I'd like to hear more about how well the amp models response to different attack speeds, pick positions, etc., which is one of the things that most non-tube amps do not get right or not at all. I've read conflicting impressions on this. Earlier in the thread, some posters said that the models basically react just as the real thing. However, that French review postet a few pages pack was a bit more critical about that.


----------



## WasStoNed

If I get mine soon I'll post (will hurt your ears mind!) I now have a Code 50 on pre-order with GuitarGuitar...and the 100 with Andertons, let's see which lands first 



Rumble said:


> I'd love to see a video of an average Joe building up a patch from nothing. Starting with everything turned off and then adding and tweaking the preamp, poweramp and cab to try and get a target sound, showing the effect of changing the various settings. Then adding the FX last. Hopefully we might see something from the UK when they ship next week!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Marshall Code=bigfoot,ufo's,snipe hunting.LOL


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

May 9th seems to be the date for the amp's release date, according to Marshall on their twitter it's for both UK and US. They were nice enough to answer that for me.


----------



## Rumble

Slow(and innacurate)hand said:


> May 9th seems to be the date for the amp's release date, according to Marshall on their twitter it's for both UK and US. They were nice enough to answer that for me.


Was that a private message? All I can see is "Working on getting them there as soon as possible!".


----------



## Ealdst

Been a while since I posted here, but I have received an e-mail from Andertons today saying my Code 25 is now available to pick up from the store, so the May 9th date seems to be about right!


----------



## Toni

Ealdst said:


> Been a while since I posted here, but I have received an e-mail from Andertons today saying my Code 25 is now available to pick up from the store, so the May 9th date seems to be about right!



There is a caveat, though. You're only allowed to pick it up if you promise to make a demo and upload it to YouTube within the next 12 hours.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Ghostman said:


> I heard Syphillis wasn't well received....



I don't think it was the delivery. More of a buyers remorse.


----------



## WasStoNed

total guitar seems to have a review (on paper) of the 50w giving it a 5 star best buy.... No audio though


----------



## Toni

WasStoNed said:


> total guitar seems to have a review (on paper) of the 50w giving it a 5 star best buy.... No audio though



Got the digital edition to read the review, but it's pretty superficial. They basically just say that every amp they tried sounds great without going into details.


----------



## mbell75

Rumble said:


> Was that a private message? All I can see is "Working on getting them there as soon as possible!".



Twitter for Marshall UK says the 25 is out May 9th. Still nothing on the US release or the 50. Probably July as Sweetwater and all the others say


----------



## Far Rider

80 pages later. Same results.


----------



## mazzefr

mazzefr said:


> Thanks mbell75 but I'm sticking with the Vox Amplug 2 for the reasons mentioned above.



Picked up the Vox AC30 amplug 2 today. Effects are a bit heavy but overall it's very good. This will keep me satisfied, even if it is until f$@&in July.

Edit- actually the effects are good enough when you learn how to work it 

PS- on sale at guitar center for $29.99!


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

Rumble said:


> Was that a private message? All I can see is "Working on getting them there as soon as possible!".


It wasn't private, it was on one of their posts but it seems to have been removed now. I actually read it wrong too, (my bad) it was just confirming the UK release date.


----------



## Quoman7

Hey guys all online uk outlets now have stock of code 25 amp online for next day delivery!!


----------



## keennay

Ealdst said:


> Been a while since I posted here, but I have received an e-mail from Andertons today saying my Code 25 is now available to pick up from the store, so the May 9th date seems to be about right!


----------



## Ealdst

Was only able to pick it up today (with my new guitar also pictured), so haven't had much time to play with it yet, but initial impressions are that the default patches are very usable but you are going to need to spend some time editing to get the best out of it. For a start most of the defaults seem very effects heavy and will need toning down or switching off completely depending on taste. So far though this fills the role that I bought it for which was a small light practice and for around the house. I'm not going to post any clips as the best I can do right now is a phone recording and I think some time spent actually tweaking the thing would be better first!


----------



## big dooley

does it sound "bigger" to you then what you would expect from such a small amp?


----------



## Ealdst

It does sound a little "boxy" and I'm guessing there are some that will need to wait for the 50w version just for the 12" speaker but personally I found it filled out my living room much better than the dsl5c I had as my previous around the house amp, which I always felt I needed to be in a perfect direct line with the speaker to hear properly.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ealdst said:


> Was only able to pick it up today (with my new guitar also pictured), so haven't had much time to play with it yet, but initial impressions are that the default patches are very usable but you are going to need to spend some time editing to get the best out of it. For a start most of the defaults seem very effects heavy and will need toning down or switching off completely depending on taste. So far though this fills the role that I bought it for which was a small light practice and for around the house. I'm not going to post any clips as the best I can do right now is a phone recording and I think some time spent actually tweaking the thing would be better first!


Is that a Japanese Tele?

Nice score(s) - worthy of a new gear thread of their own...


----------



## big dooley

Ealdst said:


> It does sound a little "boxy" and I'm guessing there are some that will need to wait for the 50w version just for the 12" speaker but personally I found it filled out my living room much better than the dsl5c I had as my previous around the house amp, which I always felt I needed to be in a perfect direct line with the speaker to hear properly.


i'm still in doubt... i had a yamaha THR10 for a short while and for home practice it was a great little amp... but i tried to use it in a soft volume level bandpractice with electronic drums and when driving it pretty hard it started to rattle, so i figured i was asking a bit too much from it... afraid that the code 25 will be running on its gums as well i initially wanted a 50, but that one actually is a bit too big for home playing, which was the first reason i bought the THR10 for... guess i need to play one first and then decide... i assume the DSL5 is louder then the code 25 btw???


----------



## Toni

Personally I see two reasons to get the 50 over the 25:

- The display is much better. Sounds like a minor thing, but the display on the 25 looks like it would make editing and adjusting presets a major pain in the ass. It also doesn't allow you to see the settings of the dials on the current preset with one glance. To see the current status of a dial, you have to turn the dial to "activate" it on the display and then turn it back again to revert to its original setting. And you have to do that for every single dial individually. That just sounds very cumbersome. If you get a 25 you'll probably want to use the smartphone app exclusively. But I don't want to depend on my smartphone when playing guitar.

- The larger speaker should give the sound a better bottom end.

You don't need the 50s higher max volume for home practice, but it also dosen't give you any downsides. The 50 will do low volumes just as well as the 25, and it will likely sound a bit better while doing so.


----------



## jmp45

I'm also interested in this thing they call the code. It may be time for me to venture into trying a modeller out of curiousity and maybe as a practice amp. I'm thinking the 50 would be better for the above reasons and it's like $50 more than the 25. It's the cost of a good pedal so why not..


----------



## BanditPanda

DOUBLE POST


----------



## BanditPanda

Sweet guitar. Congrats.
B.P.


----------



## big dooley

the THR has 3.5" speakers and sounds great for home playing, so i'm not really afraid of that... a couple years ago i used a VS100 as a practice amp... it could be used easily for gigs, even with a 16 ohm speaker (so in no way it had 100 watt at the ready), but it was simply too big for what i initially bought it for... the code 50 however is a little more then half the weight, thanks to its class D design


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> i'm still in doubt... i had a yamaha THR10 for a short while and for home practice it was a great little amp... but i tried to use it in a soft volume level bandpractice with electronic drums and when driving it pretty hard it started to rattle, so i figured i was asking a bit too much from it... afraid that the code 25 will be running on its gums as well i initially wanted a 50, but that one actually is a bit too big for home playing, which was the first reason i bought the THR10 for... guess i need to play one first and then decide... i assume the DSL5 is louder then the code 25 btw???



This is where I'm torn. The 25 seems to be the perfect grab and go amp. Very small, very light and all that. I want a 50 for the reasons mentioned above but at the same time the 25 just seems like it would work better for me being so small. I'll definately have to find both and give them a go to figure this thing out.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

Toni said:


> Personally I see two reasons to get the 50 over the 25:
> 
> - The display is much better. Sounds like a minor thing, but the display on the 25 looks like it would make editing and adjusting presets a major pain in the ass. It also doesn't allow you to see the settings of the dials on the current preset with one glance. To see the current status of a dial, you have to turn the dial to "activate" it on the display and then turn it back again to revert to its original setting. And you have to do that for every single dial individually. That just sounds very cumbersome. If you get a 25 you'll probably want to use the smartphone app exclusively. But I don't want to depend on my smartphone when playing guitar.
> 
> - The larger speaker should give the sound a better bottom end.
> 
> You don't need the 50s higher max volume for home practice, but it also dosen't give you any downsides. The 50 will do low volumes just as well as the 25, and it will likely sound a bit better while doing so.


the display on the 25 is very small, about the size of an old digital watch. using my smart phone is the only way to adjust the settings, but Gateway crashes all the time so i have to delete/reinstall constantly, but you can save settings to the amp from the smart phone so when you do reinstall, the new settings on the amp are still there.
the 25 is a very good practice amp, but i doubt it could be used to gig without it being mic'd. i have the volume at 8.5 and the master at 8 wearing headphones and i haven't had my ears ring after. the size is great for practicing, it's no more than 10lbs and is considerably smaller than my DSL 5w


----------



## big dooley

HarvesterOfPain said:


> the display on the 25 is very small, about the size of an old digital watch. using my smart phone is the only way to adjust the settings, but Gateway crashes all the time so i have to delete/reinstall constantly, but you can save settings to the amp from the smart phone so when you do reinstall, the new settings on the amp are still there.
> the 25 is a very good practice amp, but i doubt it could be used to gig without it being mic'd. i have the volume at 8.5 and the master at 8 wearing headphones and i haven't had my ears ring after. the size is great for practicing, it's no more than 10lbs and is considerably smaller than my DSL 5w


have you actually played it without headphones with settings like that??? of course it isn't loud through headphones... the lawyers would slaughter them in court...
i never intend to gig it, but rehearsing with a band that uses an electronic drumkit should be ok imo?
and i'll ask you too: the DSL5 is louder, right?


----------



## Ealdst

big dooley said:


> have you actually played it without headphones with settings like that??? of course it isn't loud through headphones... the lawyers would slaughter them in court...
> i never intend to gig it, but rehearsing with a band that uses an electronic drumkit should be ok imo?
> and i'll ask you too: the DSL5 is louder, right?



The dsl5 is definitely louder, the main reason I wanted this instead is that in my home environment I was unable to get the dsl out of 1w mode otherwise I would have been annoying the neighbours, and even then i couldn't push it enough to get the best out of the tubes. With that said my account of the volume might not be very useful to you as I do need to keep it on the low side but the code 25 is louder than I was expecting, and I can't see why it wouldn't keep up with an electronic kit depending on how loud the drummer insists on running it. I would not expect it to live with an acoustic kit however.


----------



## HarvesterOfPain

big dooley said:


> have you actually played it without headphones with settings like that??? of course it isn't loud through headphones... the lawyers would slaughter them in court...
> i never intend to gig it, but rehearsing with a band that uses an electronic drumkit should be ok imo?
> and i'll ask you too: the DSL5 is louder, right?


when i get a day off where i can actually play, i will find out which is louder. as well, i want to compare it to my DSL40w like they did on Anderton's video demo and possibly see if i can use the 25 as a preamp for the DSL40. my work schedule is very hectic for the next month, but i will try as soon as possible


----------



## Georgiatec

My SL-5 buries my ss 30w Master Reverb volume wise, so I reckon the DSL-5 will do the same to the Code25.


----------



## big dooley

we all know that tube amps are usually louder, even when power output is at a lower rate...
however, i know nothing of the speakers being used in the code series, especially their efficiency... the speaker in the DSL5 has a rating of 95dB... looking at its freq curve it's pretty flat, so maybe it'll fit the code too, soundwise
be aware that it's not a 4 ohm speaker, so swapping it, probably would cut the power output of the code in half


----------



## Georgiatec

HarvesterOfPain said:


> when i get a day off where i can actually play, i will find out which is louder. as well, i want to compare it to my DSL40w like they did on Anderton's video demo and possibly see if i can use the 25 as a preamp for the DSL40. my work schedule is very hectic for the next month, but i will try as soon as possible



Well I hope so as that is the main reason I'm buying one. I believe you run a connection from the headphone out on the Code to the FX return on your DSL40c and you should be good to go.


----------



## big dooley

made me thinking... normally i use a speaker emulator in the fx loop of my stack as it drives full range speakers... i could use the code as a poweramp simulator and speaker emulator 
if i would manage that plugging into the headphone won't cut off the code's speaker i've got myself a little monitor too


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> made me thinking... normally i use a speaker emulator in the fx loop of my stack as it drives full range speakers... i could use the code as a poweramp simulator and speaker emulator
> if i would manage that plugging into the headphone won't cut off the code's speaker i've got myself a little monitor too



It probably will cut off....but I'm sure there will be a work around.


----------



## Dmann

Yea it won't be much longer now. What's interesting is I've been chatting with a lot.. easily over 100 or so of my friends.... and suprisingly most of them haven't even heard about the CODE yet.

Even chatting with Long & McQuade, they pretty much said I'm the only one calling them about the CODE.

About the only thing I am not happy about with the CODE is the lack of an balanced XLR out for direct applications live. Seems they really want us to use a mic I guess.


----------



## big dooley

Dmann said:


> About the only thing I am not happy about with the CODE is the lack of an balanced XLR out for direct applications live. Seems they really want us to use a mic I guess.


the headphone out should easily work for that too, but again, the internal speaker would be cut off, unless some modifying is done


----------



## Oldpunk

Georgiatec said:


> Well I hope so as that is the main reason I'm buying one. I believe you run a connection from the headphone out on the Code to the FX return on your DSL40c and you should be good to go.



What I'm really interested in is how the code 50 fairs up against the jmd 50 in a direct comparison. I think I remember reading that you want to get the 25 and use it as a pre amp for the jmd so I guess I'll have to wait for another jmd owner for that. Hard to imagine it sounding better being all SS but you never know.


----------



## Ghostman

Using the Code for a pre-amp for the JMD is the same as using it for EVERY Marshall amp with an effects loop. The only difference is you get to use the on-board effects of the JMD. The claim to fame with the JMD is the pre-amp Emulation, NOT the effects built in. Unless you already have a JMD to play with, it would stupid to buy one specifically for this trick. smh


----------



## Oldpunk

Wouldn't all the sounds of both amps be available? If so then it's not like using it with every other Marshall right? 

That brings to mind another thing, how much different, if any, the code will sound by itself compared to running it through a valve power section.


----------



## Georgiatec

Oldpunk said:


> Wouldn't all the sounds of both amps be available? If so then it's not like using it with every other Marshall right?
> 
> That brings to mind another thing, how much different, if any, the code will sound by itself compared to running it through a valve power section.



Again, That's the general idea. I hope I can use an A/B/Y switch to go into both the Code and JMD then toggle between the two for a Marshall Nerd's Library of tones.


----------



## BanditPanda

Georgiatec said:


> Well I hope so as that is the main reason I'm buying one. I believe you run a connection from the headphone out on the Code to the FX return on your DSL40c and you should be good to go.


Wait a minute. If you have to use the FX out then does it not mean that we lose the FX loop altogether. That's not a good trade off is it?


----------



## Ghostman

Oldpunk said:


> Wouldn't all the sounds of both amps be available? If so then it's not like using it with every other Marshall right?
> 
> That brings to mind another thing, how much different, if any, the code will sound by itself compared to running it through a valve power section.



If you plug the Code into the Return of the JMD effects loop, you would bypass all the Preamp Emulation in the JMD, rendering the entire point of the device useless. LOL


----------



## Frank S

big dooley said:


> ... a couple years ago i used a VS100 as a practice amp... it could be used easily for gigs, even with a 16 ohm speaker (so in no way it had 100 watt at the ready), but it was simply too big for what i initially bought it for... the code 50 however is a little more then half the weight, thanks to its class D design




@big dooley:
I am sorry to hijack this thread….but since you brought it up maybe I can ask you two quick questions:

Did your VS100 sound good at bedroom levels?

Most online demos showcase this amp only paying metal (which sounds good btw). Can you dial in a more classic rock sound as well (Plexi-style, JCM800 style)?
Initially I thought I found a great sounding demo of a classic rock sound but it turned out to be the 8100 


Thanks and my apology for the thread interruption


----------



## Quoman7

Toni said:


> Personally I see two reasons to get the 50 over the 25:
> 
> - The display is much better. Sounds like a minor thing, but the display on the 25 looks like it would make editing and adjusting presets a major pain in the ass. It also doesn't allow you to see the settings of the dials on the current preset with one glance. To see the current status of a dial, you have to turn the dial to "activate" it on the display and then turn it back again to revert to its original setting. And you have to do that for every single dial individually. That just sounds very cumbersome. If you get a 25 you'll probably want to use the smartphone app exclusively. But I don't want to depend on my smartphone when playing guitar.
> 
> - The larger speaker should give the sound a better bottom end.
> 
> You don't need the 50s higher max volume for home practice, but it also dosen't give you any downsides. The 50 will do low volumes just as well as the 25, and it will likely sound a bit better while doing so.


I agree with the screen size for editing etc, but using code on a portable device should get round this!


----------



## big dooley

Frank S said:


> @big dooley:
> I am sorry to hijack this thread….but since you brought it up maybe I can ask you two quick questions:
> 
> Did your VS100 sound good at bedroom levels?
> 
> Most online demos showcase this amp only paying metal (which sounds good btw). Can you dial in a more classic rock sound as well (Plexi-style, JCM800 style)?
> Initially I thought I found a great sounding demo of a classic rock sound but it turned out to be the 8100
> 
> 
> Thanks and my apology for the thread interruption



yes it sounds pretty good at bedroomlevels... i'm not a metalplayer myself so i always dialed in some bluesy and classic rock stuff


----------



## Georgiatec

Ghostman said:


> If you plug the Code into the Return of the JMD effects loop, you would bypass all the Preamp Emulation in the JMD, rendering the entire point of the device useless. LOL



But not if you split your signal with an a/b/y. I do know this works as I've already done it when I had the DSL1. Guitar to a/b/y, one channel to the DSL1 the other to the input on the JMD. DSL1 into the loop return on the JMD. Channel "a" gives me the JMD with all the normal settings, channel "b" gives me the DSL1, but able to use all the JMD's effects as they are after the loop return in the signal path. You wouldn't want to use the pre-amp emulation on the JMD if you going into the power amp and using the pre-amp of another amp. Now if I switched to the "y" channel I got both pre-amps at the same time. This led to quite a confused tone, although running the JMD on a clean setting and the DSL1 on a dirty was quite interesting.


----------



## Georgiatec

Mine is coming tomorrow....seems they (Code 25) are available in limited quantities in the UK as of today. I spoke to a guy from GAK who said they had 8 Code25's in stock....so be quick. Next UK shipment is 31st July !!


----------



## Ghostman

Georgiatec said:


> But not if you split your signal with an a/b/y. I do know this works as I've already done it when I had the DSL1. Guitar to a/b/y, one channel to the DSL1 the other to the input on the JMD. DSL1 into the loop return on the JMD. Channel "a" gives me the JMD with all the normal settings, channel "b" gives me the DSL1, but able to use all the JMD's effects as they are after the loop return in the signal path. You wouldn't want to use the pre-amp emulation on the JMD if you going into the power amp and using the pre-amp of another amp. Now if I switched to the "y" channel I got both pre-amps at the same time. This led to quite a confused tone, although running the JMD on a clean setting and the DSL1 on a dirty was quite interesting.



Yes, the way you have it, you are correct. The a/b/y pedal gives you the option, and if you hook up your Code the same way as the DSL, then you'll have it all. However, if it were my rig, I'd forget the on-board effects the JMD, and just get a better effects unit. They are decent sounding, but very very limited in how you use them. I call them the "effects in a pinch."


----------



## Quoman7

Georgiatec said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow....seems they (Code 25) are available in limited quantities in the UK as of today. I spoke to a guy from GAK who said they had 8 Code25's in stock....so be quick. Next UK shipment is 31st July !!


My Code 25 is due for delivery this afternoon! supplied by Gear for Music! I was lucky it was the last one from their delivery batch!


----------



## FFXIhealer

83 pages, and just about nobody has one yet? Wow.


----------



## WasStoNed

(chants) demos, demos, demos


----------



## jmp45

Deleted..


----------



## Georgiatec

Ghostman said:


> Yes, the way you have it, you are correct. The a/b/y pedal gives you the option, and if you hook up your Code the same way as the DSL, then you'll have it all. However, if it were my rig, I'd forget the on-board effects the JMD, and just get a better effects unit. They are decent sounding, but very very limited in how you use them. I call them the "effects in a pinch."



Yep....definitely rehearsal effects....bearing in mind the tap tempo on the delay speeds up on it's own  Will be interesting how well the Code effects work in my planned set up. 

....Do you think we should start an "official" CODE thread for folk to have a discussion about amps they actually have rather than lose it in this nigh on ninety page odyssey?


----------



## WasStoNed

Anyone posted this?


----------



## Toni

The direct recording sounds wicked.


----------



## Ghostman

This should be renamed the "Official WHERE IS MY CODE thread." lol

Definitely need a separate "Official Code Thread." But only when people actually get their hands on them.


----------



## Goooner1

So I got my Code 25 today, all is not well however. 

Plugged in started running through the presets, so far so good. Had been fiddling for 10 minutes or so when it all went quiet!

Fiddle with the guitar cable, nothing. Switched the amp off and back on again, all good. That lasted around 10 seconds, sound cut out. 

Swapped guitar leads, still nothing, swapped guitars, still nothing, switched off and on again, sound came back....for about 10 seconds and then cut out again. At this point I also noticed that at around the time the sound cuts out, the display fades until you can hardly see it, much like a digital watch display when the battery is dying. 

Tried switching off my phone, in case it was a Bluetooth issue, no difference, even tried changing the power lead, no go. 

Perfectly happy for people to call me a noob if I'm missing something totally obvious

Otherwise it's going to have to go back. Although I'm wondering if it'd be easier to take it back to Marshall directly, as I live literally 5 minutes away from the factory.


----------



## WasStoNed

send it back if they can replace with one. If not try going direct, has the amp got a reset button as it's basically a mini computer?


----------



## Goooner1

Can't see any sign of a reset button, unless I'm missing something obvious. 

Will contact Fair Deal where I bought it in the morning, see if they have any more stock, don't fancy waiting until July for a replacement as was suggested earlier in the thread when the next stock is due, if they haven't I'll try Marshsll direct.


----------



## Toni

Sounds like it is broken. You can still try a factory reset, though.


----------



## Frank S

WasStoNed said:


> Anyone posted this?





Does not look like an independent review because it shows the same models like all the other demos by Steve 

Clean American
Plexi
JCM800
OD American

...but maybe it is just coincidence


----------



## Frank S

big dooley said:


> yes it sounds pretty good at bedroomlevels... i'm not a metalplayer myself so i always dialed in some bluesy and classic rock stuff



Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Goooner1

Found the factory reset, tried it, still no good. Had a job to even do that as the display fades as soon as you put the power on, so definitely something wrong.


----------



## chiliphil1

WasStoNed said:


> Anyone posted this?




That one makes me lean more toward the 25. Something that small would definately fit my needs well.. Dang 10" speaker.


----------



## mazzefr

Could Guitar Center finally have a legitimate date? After months of rolling the date every day to keep it 30 days out, they now jumped to June 15. Curious...


----------



## Antmax

If it's dimming and going out after starting. It almost sounds like a capacitor or similar component in a power circuit isn't doing it's job and not holding up. Bit disappointing


----------



## Goooner1

Very disappointing

Especially as there's limited stock and people are saying end of July for any more. Repair or refund seem to be the only options


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'd take it to Marshall & show them...


----------



## mbell75

mazzefr said:


> Could Guitar Center finally have a legitimate date? After months of rolling the date every day to keep it 30 days out, they now jumped to June 15. Curious...



Yep, says available June 15th for the 50


----------



## WasStoNed

Looks like GAK still have them in stock (showing next day delivery) if you can only bag the refund option from Fair Deal, PITA having to wait even longer though 



Goooner1 said:


> Can't see any sign of a reset button, unless I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> Will contact Fair Deal where I bought it in the morning, see if they have any more stock, don't fancy waiting until July for a replacement as was suggested earlier in the thread when the next stock is due, if they haven't I'll try Marshsll direct.


----------



## Georgiatec

I would order one from GAK anyway and exercise my right to return for refund within 14 days on the one from Fairdeal.


----------



## Goooner1

Update - Fairdeal got back to me within an hour, having spoken to Marshall, who said they were happy for me to drop it in, which I now have. Marshall hoping to get it looked at this week.

With the best will in the world, were I to return it to Fairdeal, it wouldn't get picked up until tomorrow, earliest, back with them on Thursday, again earliest, then refunded and ordered elsewhere, if there's still stock, so wouldn't see a replacement until next week sometime. Hopefully I'll have mine back before then.

Even if I ordered elsewhere, I'd be £20 out of pocket having got it at the show preorder price of £150.

Can't fault the customer service I've had from eithere Fairdeal or Marshall to fair. Fingers crossed it all gets sorted.


----------



## Georgiatec

Mine's just been delivered.....as I was about to leave the house to go to work  So still in the box at home.


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

Georgiatec said:


> Mine's just been delivered.....as I was about to leave the house to go to work  So still in the box at home.


Please post a demo when you get the time, I'm positive that we're all dying to hear it.


----------



## Goooner1

Georgiatec said:


> Mine's just been delivered.....as I was about to leave the house to go to work  So still in the box at home.



Hope you have better luck than me, lol


----------



## Frank S




----------



## WasStoNed

Size difference between 25 and 50 (or is that the 100W behind?) is quite massive! I'm thinking the 25 might be the better option now just as a mess around amp. I've got a 50 on order but the 25 tempted me too much so I may be cancelling the 50 if it feels right


----------



## mazzefr

WasStoNed said:


> Size difference between 25 and 50 (or is that the 100W behind?) is quite massive! I'm thinking the 25 might be the better option now just as a mess around amp. I've got a 50 on order but the 25 tempted me too much so I may be cancelling the 50 if it feels right


The 50 is 7" wider, 4" taller and 2.5" deeper than the 25".


----------



## Antmax

Quite a big difference. That probably was the 50 behind it. The 25 is amaller than the MG15 CFX

Code 50


*Dimensions:* 20.87 x 17.32 x 11.02 inches


Code 25




Dimensions: 13.77 in. x 13.38 in. x 8.46 in


----------



## Oldpunk

Georgiatec said:


> Mine's just been delivered.....as I was about to leave the house to go to work  So still in the box at home.



As a JMD owner, I'm looking forward to hearing your review and how they stack up against another.


----------



## Georgiatec

No worries guys...just got in from work. I'm not going to do the whole unboxing ceremony and it's too late tonight to start messing with an amp. I'll probably open it up and have a read of the manual (if there is one). I'll spend the morning with the amp and maybe get a few clips done on my Olympus LS-5 to put on Soundcloud. I do have a Canon video camera I bought a couple of months ago but haven't used yet. I think one piece of digital equipment at once for this 56 year old will do though so you will have to put up with audio only, which let's be honest is what we are all really interested in.


----------



## Goooner1

There's not a manual, at least not one I found anywhere, could've missed it of course. 

Wasn't even a quick start guide that I could see. Took me a good few minutes messing around to work out how to pair the Bluetooth.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CODE it says preview, but others are posting it as the manual...

Try: 
CODE25
CODE50


----------



## Georgiatec

A quick pic as a taster....fresh out of the box and posing with my R9, Mr. Big.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Georgiatec said:


> No worries guys...just got in from work. I'm not going to do the whole unboxing ceremony and it's too late tonight to start messing with an amp. I'll probably open it up and have a read of the manual (if there is one). I'll spend the morning with the amp and maybe get a few clips done on my Olympus LS-5 to put on Soundcloud. I do have a Canon video camera I bought a couple of months ago but haven't used yet. I think one piece of digital equipment at once for this 56 year old will do though so you will have to put up with audio only, which let's be honest is what we are all really interested in.



Well, given yours will be the first legit forum demo, I'm guessing everyone following this thread will be watching very closely … way to go out on the high note for the day … showmanship!


----------



## Georgiatec

Well I couldn't resist and gave it a quick go on a very low volume setting. I ended up scrolling-through every pre-set. Some very interesting tones in there. Some were pure novelty value, but others were good usable tones. I particularly like that there is every amp in there modelled dry, then various common effects are added in the subsequent few pre-sets. First impression is very good, even at the very low volume I had it on. Bedroom players need look no further. 
Past midnight now so time for some kip.....a busy morning tomorrow methinks.


----------



## Dmann

It's refreshing to see some genuine excitment in this thread. Thanks


----------



## Ant000

They had a CODE25 at an independent store near me but I didn't have the cash until this past weekend.

Someone else snatched it up!! Arrgh... apparently they have another one on route that is overdue... I wanted it for tonight  . Hopefully tommorrow!! /fingers crossed.


----------



## PU239

Georgiatec said:


> . Bedroom players need look no further.



And that sir was the targeted consumer for this amp. As you know now it makes a fantastic amp for the house. I thought you might like it. There should be multiple stores by tomorrow in the UK that have them in stock.


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

On an off note, is it just me or does the square look of the CODE25 look unnatural to you? Something about square marshalls just feel off to me.


----------



## big dooley

Slow(and innacurate)hand said:


> On an off note, is it just me or does the square look of the CODE25 look unnatural to you? Something about square marshalls just feel off to me.



square marshalls looking "off" or "unnatural"??? 






this looks pretty natural to me


----------



## Georgiatec

OK.....here we go, a "warts 'n all" demo. Nothing fancy my Olympus LS-5 in the room. So this is what you WILL hear when you play your Code. No effects (maybe reverb on a couple) and a good smattering of amps recorded dry. This is the 10" amp speaker you can hear....I haven't tried putting it through the JMD yet....later this week  The amps used are listed below all factory pre-sets with no messing from me. Guitar was an Epiphone Les Paul as I thought it would be more in keeping with what the target market would be using. 

1. DSL Clean
2. JVM Clean
3. Plexi
4. JTM 45
5. Blues Breaker
6. JCM 800 (oh Yeah )
7. American Crunch
8. Silver Jubilee
9. NWOBHM (metalish? )
10. "Air" (Prince tribute)

Sorry about the bollocks playing....I hate doing this sort of thing in a rush and can never think of 'owt to play.


----------



## solarburn

Good demo. Gives a solid idea of how those sound. If I was Marshall I'd a just left the American crunch off instead of shitting all over it as a patch.LOL


----------



## Toni

Great demo, Georgiatec!

I have no idea why anyone would still buy a MG-Marshall over a CODE. They'll probably remove the MG line once they got rid of all the stock that they must have left.


----------



## big dooley

wow... just... wow...


----------



## big dooley

now that i think of it... you should be able to use any amp with an FX-loop as a preamp with the code as a poweramp/cabinet simulator and use it as an interface or just for quiet practice...
turn off the preamp modelling and run any amp's send into the input...

oh yeah, one more question:
does the volumecontrol offer modelled poweramp breakup, which can be dialed to managable volumes with the master?


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

big dooley said:


> square marshalls looking "off" or "unnatural"???
> 
> 
> 
> this looks pretty natural to me


 I was referring to combos as the only cabinets that are rectangular are 2x12s. Square Marshall combos just look "off" to me.


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> 9. NWOBHM (metalish? )



oh come on... 
don't tell me you've never heard of the term New Wave Of British Heavy Metal?


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

big dooley said:


> square marshalls looking "off" or "unnatural"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks pretty natural to me


I was referring to the Marshall Combos, not sure how you thought that what I said included cabinets. Cabinets look natural as squares, because they have pretty much always looked like that. Combos are best know as rectangles and that's just how they look.


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

Oops, I replied twice...


----------



## The Ozzk

Georgiatec said:


> OK.....here we go, a "warts 'n all" demo. Nothing fancy my Olympus LS-5 in the room. So this is what you WILL hear when you play your Code. No effects (maybe reverb on a couple) and a good smattering of amps recorded dry. This is the 10" amp speaker you can hear....I haven't tried putting it through the JMD yet....later this week  The amps used are listed below all factory pre-sets with no messing from me. Guitar was an Epiphone Les Paul as I thought it would be more in keeping with what the target market would be using.
> 
> 1. DSL Clean
> 2. JVM Clean
> 3. Plexi
> 4. JTM 45
> 5. Blues Breaker
> 6. JCM 800 (oh Yeah )
> 7. American Crunch
> 8. Silver Jubilee
> 9. NWOBHM (metalish? )
> 10. "Air" (Prince tribute)
> 
> Sorry about the bollocks playing....I hate doing this sort of thing in a rush and can never think of 'owt to play.




Holy sh¡t!!!! 

I have to buy this thing... NOW!

Awesome demo brother!

In love with DSL clean, plexi, JCM800, and "Air"

Tasty tones...


----------



## KingLex

Glad to see some first hand user experience with the amp


----------



## Dmann

Georgiatec said:


> OK.....here we go, a "warts 'n all" demo. Nothing fancy my Olympus LS-5 in the room. So this is what you WILL hear when you play your Code. No effects (maybe reverb on a couple) and a good smattering of amps recorded dry. This is the 10" amp speaker you can hear....I haven't tried putting it through the JMD yet....later this week  The amps used are listed below all factory pre-sets with no messing from me. Guitar was an Epiphone Les Paul as I thought it would be more in keeping with what the target market would be using.
> 
> 1. DSL Clean
> 2. JVM Clean
> 3. Plexi
> 4. JTM 45
> 5. Blues Breaker
> 6. JCM 800 (oh Yeah )
> 7. American Crunch
> 8. Silver Jubilee
> 9. NWOBHM (metalish? )
> 10. "Air" (Prince tribute)
> 
> Sorry about the bollocks playing....I hate doing this sort of thing in a rush and can never think of 'owt to play.




sounds great man, I would really LOVE to hear a USB to DAW direct recording compared to the mic recording


----------



## Dmann

Slow(and innacurate)hand said:


> I was referring to combos as the only cabinets that are rectangular are 2x12s. Square Marshall combos just look "off" to me.


I think it's a cleaner look and I like it better.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Cool, I agree about the DI interface USB recording...

One thing I noticed right off (@ NAMM & also the demos) was that the JVM crunch was dialed in dark - too dark. Don't be afraid to turn the presence knob up on that puppy. I'm sure you'll get a lot more desirable sound out of that.

Funny that Solar mentioned it, but, at NAMM I thought the American crunch sounded pretty bad. To me, it reminded me of old Randall amps that nobody wanted in the '80s. In this clip though, it didn't sound too bad, so I can see it's usefulness for some.

Nice demo & thanks for sharing. I'm debating on breaking it off, into it's own thread, so that when everyone gets their CODE & want to post examples, they can add to it, & it isn't 80 pages of complaints leading up to actual CODE experience, we'll see how that goes, if you guys think we should have a new thread, I'm up for it.


----------



## The Ozzk

Dogs of Doom said:


> Cool, I agree about the DI interface USB recording...
> 
> One thing I noticed right off (@ NAMM & also the demos) was that the JVM crunch was dialed in dark - too dark. Don't be afraid to turn the presence knob up on that puppy. I'm sure you'll get a lot more desirable sound out of that.
> 
> Funny that Solar mentioned it, but, at NAMM I thought the American crunch sounded pretty bad. To me, it reminded me of old Randall amps that nobody wanted in the '80s. In this clip though, it didn't sound too bad, so I can see it's usefulness for some.
> 
> *Nice demo & thanks for sharing. I'm debating on breaking it off, into it's own thread, so that when everyone gets their CODE & want to post examples, they can add to it, & it isn't 80 pages of complaints leading up to actual CODE experience, we'll see how that goes, if you guys think we should have a new thread, I'm up for it*.



Great idea DoD!


----------



## mazzefr

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm debating on breaking it off, into it's own thread, so that when everyone gets their CODE & want to post examples, they can add to it, & it isn't 80 pages of complaints leading up to actual CODE experience, we'll see how that goes, if you guys think we should have a new thread, I'm up for it.



I agree. We may need a separate one in the near future for setting/patch sharing as well.


----------



## chiliphil1

Nice demo tec  I'm glad to finally hear one. I think you're demo has convinced me to go with the 25. I was concerned about the 10" speaker but it seems to work pretty well. I can tell the distorted patches need a little tweaking but man, the plexi one sounded really good. That's the amp all the modelers seem to screw up.


----------



## Georgiatec

To be honest guys I was pretty stunned when I turned the master to around 3 on the dial....it sounds flippin' great. Yes there are EQ tweaks that we will all make but the underlying models are pure quality. I did try it briefly via the JMD and it seems the headphone out is a pretty weak signal. I had everything on full on both the Code and the JMD....it did sound pretty decent though.


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> ...it seems the headphone out is a pretty weak signal.


that is a bit weird, a phone output should provide some serious amount signal
what kind of cable and adapter did you use?


----------



## Tantramancan

mazzefr said:


> I'm sorry to say that iPhone's capable of Bluetooth 4.0 start with the 4S and it is a hardware issue so unfortunately, your current device will not work. If you happen to have an iPad or other tablet, newer than your phone, you can probably use that. Here is a list of Apple devices that support Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> "What iPhones and iPads have Bluetooth 4.0?
> 
> Bluetooth 4.0 (BT LE), also known as Bluetooth Low Energy and Bluetooth Smart first appeared in smartphones in 2011. It is required for the Handoff feature of iOS 8 and Yosemite. The following iPhones and iPads use Bluetooth 4.0:
> 
> *iPhone*
> 
> 
> iPhone 4s
> iPhone 5
> iPhone 5c
> iPhone 5s
> iPhone 6
> iPhone 6 Plus
> *iPad*
> 
> 
> iPad, 3rd generation
> iPad, 4th generation
> iPad mini
> iPad mini 2
> iPad mini 3
> iPad Air
> iPad Air 2
> *iMac/MacBook*
> 
> See a detailed description of how to find whether or not your here.
> 
> *iPod*
> 
> The iPod Touch (5th generation) is equipped with Bluetooth 4.0."
> 
> (Credit to iphonefaq.org)


I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH the GATEWAY, BLUETOOTH CONNECTION TO MY CODE 25 ALSO.
My phone is a HTC ONE S with Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX and it pairs with other devices and even sees my CODE 25 & lists it's number and says it's paired but says I should see a 6 didgit number ( changes each attempt to connect ) but no number comes up on CODE display and no change of colour to APP panel and no affect on settings. Is this 
Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX Bluetooth device capable of running this App ?? or do I have to upgrade my phone ( don't really want new phone and higher bills. ) OR CAN I BUY A CHEAP ANDROID TABLET THAT WOULD DO THE JOB AND BE BETTER ON MY MUSIC STAND TO CONTROL WITH BIGGER DISPLAY FOR MY FAILING EYESIGHT. 
PS. This Code is brilliant for me , great sounds but would be better with bigger speakers, shame it does not have a LINE OUT to feed old Cab with bigger speakers.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE25_OwnersManual_April16.pdf*

BLUETOOTH
*
Pressing REV and POWER Section Switches together (#18 & #19 in this manual) accesses
the Bluetooth® pairing function:

• The display screen will show ‘Bluetooth, pairing enabled’ and your CODE amplifier’s
pairing ID.
• The blue LED on EXIT/STORE (#21 in this manual) will flash while pairing.
• When paired, the blue LED will stop flashing and remain lit.
• When streaming audio, use the MASTER volume control or your music player to set the
volume level.

The Marshall Gateway™ App enables you to control your CODE amplifier remotely and
access Marshall Gateway using your iOS/Android device. Download Marshall Gateway
now from the App Store or Google Play.


----------



## mazzefr

@Tantramancan , maybe something in your Bluetooth or security settings can eliminate the need for that six digit code.


----------



## Goooner1

I'll just add that in the brief amount of time I had with mine, it seemed to pair ok, after I figured out you had to press the two buttons on the amp, but at no stage did any six digit code appear. 

I do vaguely recall a message on my iPhone asking if I could see the same code on the amp as was show on my phone, but it didn't seem to matter that it wasn't.


----------



## Benzel

I'm curious about the DAW interface possibilities. I'm totally new to recording, but in a nutshell: With the code plugged into my PC, can I record directly into say Pro Tools or similar without purchasing any other gear like mixers, mics etc?


----------



## WasStoNed

I paired mine on the third attempt, powered off the amp inbetween too, all done on phone. I ignored the passcode bit and just accepted what the phone said. I had to kill the gateway app to get pairing working.by kill I mean via the task manager type thing. Don't give up

should say I'm using a moto g 1st generation



Tantramancan said:


> I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH the GATEWAY, BLUETOOTH CONNECTION TO MY CODE 25 ALSO.
> My phone is a HTC ONE S with Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX and it pairs with other devices and even sees my CODE 25 & lists it's number and says it's paired but says I should see a 6 didgit number ( changes each attempt to connect ) but no number comes up on CODE display and no change of colour to APP panel and no affect on settings. Is this
> Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX Bluetooth device capable of running this App ?? or do I have to upgrade my phone ( don't really want new phone and higher bills. ) OR CAN I BUY A CHEAP ANDROID TABLET THAT WOULD DO THE JOB AND BE BETTER ON MY MUSIC STAND TO CONTROL WITH BIGGER DISPLAY FOR MY FAILING EYESIGHT.
> PS. This Code is brilliant for me , great sounds but would be better with bigger speakers, shame it does not have a LINE OUT to feed old Cab with bigger speakers.


----------



## chiliphil1

Benzel said:


> I'm curious about the DAW interface possibilities. I'm totally new to recording, but in a nutshell: With the code plugged into my PC, can I record directly into say Pro Tools or similar without purchasing any other gear like mixers, mics etc?



Yes, using the USB connection you should be all set with just the amp. As long as you have a DAW (pro tools is fine)


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> that is a bit weird, a phone output should provide some serious amount signal
> what kind of cable and adapter did you use?



I used a pretty high quality mini to mini Jack lead into a mini to 1/4 adaptor at the JMD. I do have some others I can try that may result in less signal loss. If I switched the power amp and cab sims in (I was just using the Code pre-amp model for the JCM 800) the volume did go up somewhat, but the EQ would have needed some serious tweaking. I'm sure there's going to be a way to get good results though.


----------



## Georgiatec

Tantramancan said:


> I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH the GATEWAY, BLUETOOTH CONNECTION TO MY CODE 25 ALSO.
> My phone is a HTC ONE S with Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX and it pairs with other devices and even sees my CODE 25 & lists it's number and says it's paired but says I should see a 6 didgit number ( changes each attempt to connect ) but no number comes up on CODE display and no change of colour to APP panel and no affect on settings. Is this
> Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX Bluetooth device capable of running this App ?? or do I have to upgrade my phone ( don't really want new phone and higher bills. ) OR CAN I BUY A CHEAP ANDROID TABLET THAT WOULD DO THE JOB AND BE BETTER ON MY MUSIC STAND TO CONTROL WITH BIGGER DISPLAY FOR MY FAILING EYESIGHT.
> PS. This Code is brilliant for me , great sounds but would be better with bigger speakers, shame it does not have a LINE OUT to feed old Cab with bigger speakers.



I had zero issues pairing up my (wife's) IPad....took all of 10 seconds, no drop outs during the three hours I was messing with the amp. I even turned the amp off while I had a bite to eat and it was good to go as soon as I powered it up again.
I may look at making the on board speaker a plug in option and install a jack socket so's I can go direct to a cab.....I take it with it being digital/ss that there is no need to worry about ohms matching, so long as I don't go less than 4 ohms, with 8 and 16 just giving less power output?


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> now that i think of it... you should be able to use any amp with an FX-loop as a preamp with the code as a poweramp/cabinet simulator and use it as an interface or just for quiet practice...
> turn off the preamp modelling and run any amp's send into the input...
> 
> oh yeah, one more question:
> does the volumecontrol offer modelled poweramp breakup, which can be dialed to managable volumes with the master?



First point yep, can't see any reason why this won't work, second question, dunno I haven't tooled about with any of the presets yet....would be good if it did, but maybe you can adjust the gain to mimic this.



big dooley said:


> oh come on...
> don't tell me you've never heard of the term New Wave Of British Heavy Metal?



I figured it was summat like that....don't do trendy acronyms, new wave metal full stop was what we used to call it.


----------



## Sailindawg

Georgiatec, can you run the code thru another amps effects loop ad Big Dooley suggested?


----------



## big dooley

Sailindawg said:


> Georgiatec, can you run the code thru another amps effects loop ad Big Dooley suggested?


i didn't suggest that.. i suggested running other amps trough the code and bypass its preamp modelling so you get a true valve preamp running trough a modelled poweramp and cabinet and use the code as either a recording interface or for low volume practice with the big stuff


----------



## Sailindawg

Sorry, my lack of reading comprehension. I misread what you wrote & thought of using the code as more of an effects box when i saw your reference to the effects loop of a second amp.


----------



## big dooley

that is possible as well, but since that was already discussed i just thought about the opposite


----------



## Sailindawg




----------



## Frank S

Georgiatec said:


> I may look at making the on board speaker a plug in option and install a jack socket so's I can go direct to a cab.....I take it with it being digital/ss that there is no need to worry about ohms matching, so long as I don't go less than 4 ohms, with 8 and 16 just giving less power output?



I am really interested how it sounds with the speaker sim turned off going in a real cab.

I would like to get a Code 100 head but I cannot smuggle another 4x12 cab into the house so it would have to work with my existing cab, but I am not sure how this would sound. 
Alternatively I may get the Code 50.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Georgiatec said:


> I may look at making the on board speaker a plug in option and install a jack socket so's I can go direct to a cab.....I take it with it being digital/ss that there is no need to worry about ohms matching, so long as I don't go less than 4 ohms, with 8 and 16 just giving less power output?


it's a class D amp, IIRC... 

I've been toying around w/ decoupling the amp altogether & making the CODE100H, just a pre-amp/module. I would imagine, that you could do something like what you are proposing w/ the amp/speaker out, but, at the line level, where the pre-amp couples to the amp. If you look inside, you will notice that the amp is attached to the cabinet, & there is a wire (harness?) from the module to the amp...

Make that line out to the JMD return. Since I'm getting the 100H, I only need to decouple the amp, since it has an output. The amp has an insert, so I'm not sure how that couples to the pre...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like we're gonna get a demo/review from Fluff on youtube.


----------



## Toni

The guy who did the last CODE review plays Sweet Child O' Mine on it:


----------



## WasStoNed

I like how he shows the settings used, sounds good


----------



## Georgiatec

Sailindawg said:


> Georgiatec, can you run the code thru another amps effects loop ad Big Dooley suggested?


Yes....I've already done it using a JMD head as the host. The headphone out signal on the Code seems very weak though, so I'm going to try a Graphic EQ after the amp to try and boost a little without colouring the signal. I'm hoping it will react just like a pedal would before the EQ.


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> Yes....I've already done it using a JMD head as the host. The headphone out signal on the Code seems very weak though, so I'm going to try a Graphic EQ after the amp to try and boost a little without colouring the signal. I'm hoping it will react just like a pedal would before the EQ.


what kind of cable / plug did you use to get from the stereo mini-jack to monojack? if it's one that ties the ring to ground, you'll lose quite some signal, especially considering the code is a mono amp


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> what kind of cable / plug did you use to get from the stereo mini-jack to monojack? if it's one that ties the ring to ground, you'll lose quite some signal, especially considering the code is a mono amp



All the plugs I used were stereo....it's always worked on every thing else I've used it on. I can get some mono ones if they are going to work better.


----------



## big dooley

when you use stereo plugs on either end, it should be ok... the signal isn't being tied to ground in that case


----------



## big dooley

.


----------



## Dmann

just an update for those that care.

I had a sales floor guy @ Long & McQuade call their distributor for me, and they now have an ETA for the CODE 50 as the 1st or 2nd week of June.
There are currently 9 of them on special order Canada wide, meaning those will get them 1st, and yea, I am one of those.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

big dooley said:


> when you use stereo plugs on either end, it should be ok... the signal isn't being tied to ground in that case


The headphone out is mono/mono (there's nothing stereo about the CODE). The input is mono. You should use a mono cable, or a Y plug might help, if you use both sides of the mono/mono out, into the single mono feed of the JMD...

If you haven't played w/ the preset parameters, maybe the volume in the preset can be turned up?


----------



## big dooley

i know that , but a mono phone out usually splits a monosignal into the tip and ring... if the ring is then connected to ground...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dmann said:


> just an update for those that care.
> 
> I had a sales floor guy @ Long & McQuade call their distributor for me, and they now have an ETA for the CODE 50 as the 1st or 2nd week of June.
> There are currently 9 of them on special order Canada wide, meaning those will get them 1st, and yea, I am one of those.


In theory, so am I...


----------



## mbell75

Just an FYI. Guitar Center is now showing the 25 and 50 available June 8th, the 100 combo June 6th and the 100 head June 11th. I just ordered the 50!


----------



## big dooley

ordered the code 25 at thomann, since it was readily available... 
10 minutes after the paypal transfer, i looked again and suddenly they changed the deliverydate to june 6th... 
just received mail, that the amp it's on its way, so i guess they got only one left in stock and i was the happy chap to take it


----------



## Georgiatec

Dogs of Doom said:


> The headphone out is mono/mono (there's nothing stereo about the CODE). The input is mono. You should use a mono cable, or a Y plug might help, if you use both sides of the mono/mono out, into the single mono feed of the JMD...
> 
> If you haven't played w/ the preset parameters, maybe the volume in the preset can be turned up?



I hadn't when I made the demo recording but when I tried it through the JMD I had to turn everything to FULL. Preset & Master on the Code, effects return on the JMD at noon (The most boost) and Master on the the JMD also at Full. This got me to the kind of volume I have my VM combo on when playing with the band.
Good news is after taking the back off for a quick look inside doing a speaker socket will be a doddle. The usual crimp connectors are used from amp output to the speaker. So just take that off the speaker and attach it to a jack socket mounted on the back panel and you can use any cab you like. 

I have to say there is not a lot in there and it would be easy for Marshall to make a pedal version with the correct balance of signal to use with another amp....either in front or via the loop.


----------



## Quoman7

For those of you that don't have a Code 25 handbook here is the link for download https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE25_OwnersManual_April16.pdf


----------



## Benzel

big dooley said:


> ordered the code 25 at thomann, since it was readily available...
> 10 minutes after the paypal transfer, i looked again and suddenly they changed the deliverydate to june 6th...
> just received mail, that the amp it's on its way, so i guess they got only one left in stock and i was the happy chap to take it


So it was you! I was 1 minute slower than you, got to my pc and saw it as available too, but just as I put it in my basket it changed back to some future delivery time, you made me an angry man there for a while. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Georgiatec

I've just been playing mine for a 1/2 hour or so through the JMD's effects loop return and into a 2 x 12 with two 65 watt creambacks. The signal from the headphone out is weak and with everything on the Code on full and the JMD's Master on half we get volume that is about the same as my SL-5 on full chat. I was using the Plexi preset with a bit of reverb and then it dawned on me.....what I was hearing was an attenuated Plexi without any loss of tone, with the JMD Master dimed it sounds like a 15 watt plexi with all the bottom end thump present from that dimed 50 watt EL34 amp in the JMD......How useful is that going to be?


----------



## WasStoNed

Been messing with mine too, 25, man this little box of tricks is loud (not gone past 3 on master)...the sound level variation between preset is massive though!

Some really nice sounds in there


----------



## big dooley

Benzel said:


> So it was you! I was 1 minute slower than you, got to my pc and saw it as available too, but just as I put it in my basket it changed back to some future delivery time, you made me an angry man there for a while. Hope you enjoy it!



i just knew i had to jump on it fast, unfortunatly for you... sorry man


----------



## Georgiatec

WasStoNed said:


> Been messing with mine too, 25, man this little box of tricks is loud (not gone past 3 on master)...the sound level variation between preset is massive though!
> 
> Some really nice sounds in there



Yeah...I tried to pick ones that were quite balanced volume wise for the demo. It's possible, of course, to adjust the volume of the preset in relation to another preset to get them all to the same level and then re-save. 

Big Dooley, you're gonna sh!t your pants when you hear this thing through the FX return on your JVM.


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> I've just been playing mine for a 1/2 hour or so through the JMD's effects loop return and into a 2 x 12 with two 65 watt creambacks. The signal from the headphone out is weak and with everything on the Code on full and the JMD's Master on half we get volume that is about the same as my SL-5 on full chat. I was using the Plexi preset with a bit of reverb and then it dawned on me.....what I was hearing was an attenuated Plexi without any loss of tone, with the JMD Master dimed it sounds like a 15 watt plexi with all the bottom end thump present from that dimed 50 watt EL34 amp in the JMD......How useful is that going to be?



still strange... what kind of volume do you get when plugging in a headphone?


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> Yeah...I tried to pick ones that were quite balanced volume wise for the demo. It's possible, of course, to adjust the volume of the preset in relation to another preset to get them all to the same level and then re-save.
> 
> Big Dooley, you're gonna sh!t your pants when you hear this thing through the FX return on your JVM.



JVM.... AND AFD of course... already ordered a mini stereojack to dual monojack splitter cable
i'm curious to see what it does with the fullrangers that i run in my cabinet


----------



## Goooner1

Had a call from Marshall first thing this morning, my faulty code was all done and ready to collect, which I've just done. 

Pretty good since I only dropped it off Tuesday lunchtime. Can't fault either Fairdeal Music who I bought it from or Marshall for the really quick repair. 

Looking forward to having a proper go with it over the weekend.


----------



## Ed Hunter

The Ozzk said:


> Holy sh¡t!!!!
> 
> I have to buy this thing... NOW!
> 
> Awesome demo brother!
> 
> In love with DSL clean, plexi, JCM800, and "Air"
> 
> Tasty tones...



Yeah same here and the more i hear from the CODE the more i regret buying the Blackstar ID260tvp. I got it for $300 used.
Now i have to sell the Blackstar or try the Friedman BE-100 od pedal with it first?
The gain of the blackstar is muddy a shit!


----------



## big dooley

Goooner1 said:


> Had a call from Marshall first thing this morning, my faulty code was all done and ready to collect, which I've just done.
> 
> Pretty good since I only dropped it off Tuesday lunchtime. Can't fault either Fairdeal Music who I bought it from or Marshall for the really quick repair.
> 
> Looking forward to having a proper go with it over the weekend.


great, did they tell you what was going on?


----------



## Goooner1

Dodgy component on the board and something with the power supply.


----------



## chiliphil1

Goooner1 said:


> Dodgy component on the board and something with the power supply.



You know what, at least Marshall in England will work on them. It would really suck if it had to go back to Vietnam to be repaired.


----------



## big dooley

UK customers are very fortunate, but i've said that a dozen times already


----------



## Goooner1

I'm especially fortunate living less than 3 miles from the factory


----------



## PU239

Georgiatec said:


> I've just been playing mine for a 1/2 hour or so through the JMD's effects loop return and into a 2 x 12 with two 65 watt creambacks. The signal from the headphone out is weak and with everything on the Code on full and the JMD's Master on half we get volume that is about the same as my SL-5 on full chat. I was using the Plexi preset with a bit of reverb and then it dawned on me.....what I was hearing was an attenuated Plexi without any loss of tone, with the JMD Master dimed it sounds like a 15 watt plexi with all the bottom end thump present from that dimed 50 watt EL34 amp in the JMD......How useful is that going to be?



Where is the JMD1 loop volume set? My experience was louder than hell slaving into the JMD loop. I had the loop up full.


----------



## big dooley

loop volume? the JMD1 has a mix control, right? in that case it shouldn't matter what the control is set at, as its function is to mix in dry signal from its preamp with the wet signal going into the return
what does matter is the FX level button... i'd say that you need to set it at +4dB otherwise the signal is too hot for the return recovery to cope with
yet even better, you should be using the JMD's line in next to the effects loop


----------



## Georgiatec

PU239 said:


> Where is the JMD1 loop volume set? My experience was louder than hell slaving into the JMD loop. I had the loop up full.



I had the loop set at noon. Going towards wet or dry both resulted in less volume. When using the loop as a boost (with nothing in it) this is also the position that gives the biggest boost when you switch it on (when using the JMD normally).


----------



## Tony335

Waiting for my Code 100, want to try it with the modelling off using my Helix to provide the models.


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> still strange... what kind of volume do you get when plugging in a headphone?



Well I can turn the amp up to full without it becoming uncomfortable through the phones. Do you think maybe the Health & Safety Police have been involved to stop us stupid musicians deafening ourselves?


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> loop volume? the JMD1 has a mix control, right? in that case it shouldn't matter what the control is set at, as its function is to mix in dry signal from its preamp with the wet signal going into the return
> what does matter is the FX level button... i'd say that you need to set it at +4dB otherwise the signal is too hot for the return recovery to cope with
> yet even better, you should be using the JMD's line in next to the effects loop



The line in was the next thing I was going to try. It's designed for Ipods & MP3's etc. so may be more suitable. Would that mean I can't use the FX on the JMD though? I don't know where the line in joins the signal path.
BTW I did have the loop set at +4 dB, maybe try it at -10dB and see what happens?


----------



## big dooley

i don't know enough about the JMD to comment about that, as for the level switch going to -10dB will certainly make it louder, but it could cause unwanted saturation... just try and see


----------



## Plectrum

Georgiatec said:


> The line in was the next thing I was going to try. It's designed for Ipods & MP3's etc. so may be more suitable. Would that mean I can't use the FX on the JMD though? I don't know where the line in joins the signal path.
> BTW I did have the loop set at +4 dB, maybe try it at -10dB and see what happens?



I don't know the JMD but usually you'd use the -10dB level which is instrument level rather than the much higher +4dB line level.


----------



## big dooley

Plectrum said:


> I don't know the JMD but usually you'd use the -10dB level which is instrument level rather than the much higher +4dB line level.



well, normally i would never wire a headphone out into an instrument level input


----------



## Dmann

so with all the gear you guys have no one has a small format mixer or a headphone amp?


----------



## Georgiatec

Houston.....we have lift off!! -10dB is the way to go.....now have plenty of volume without it distorting. The JMD's Master is only on 3, the patch volume on the Code on 8 and the Code master at 5


----------



## Georgiatec

Dmann said:


> so with all the gear you guys have no one has a small format mixer or a headphone amp?



Maybe


----------



## big dooley

Dmann said:


> so with all the gear you guys have no one has a small format mixer or a headphone amp?



very likely... bit that's cheating...


----------



## 93lps




----------



## Toni

93lps said:


>




Good review. Happy to hear that they like the dynamics of the amp models.


----------



## sam marshall

Review by Doodles


----------



## PU239

Georgiatec said:


> Houston.....we have lift off!! -10dB is the way to go.....now have plenty of volume without it distorting. The JMD's Master is only on 3, the patch volume on the Code on 8 and the Code master at 5



LOL, I assumed you already had it set to -10dBV, when I did that it was loud as hell. The CODE is going to work as guitar level effects like effects pedals (-10dBV setting). When Mix is set to Wet, all the signal goes through the external loop. You should still be able to take advantage of the reverb and delay on the JMD1 also. 

You should be able to hear a notable change in sound other then it simply being "louder" you are now processing that preamp into an all valve power amp which will sound better. I would suggest turning off both amp modeling (ie EL34) and cabinet modeling if you are using a 4x12 with the JMD.


----------



## big dooley

well i intend to try the code as a poweramp/cabinet sim in my rig....
therefore i use the "natural" preamp which is a preamp with no voicing but gives the option of using the code's eq and gate...


----------



## Georgiatec

PU239 said:


> LOL, I assumed you already had it set to -10dBV, when I did that it was loud as hell. The CODE is going to work as guitar level effects like effects pedals (-10dBV setting). When Mix is set to Wet, all the signal goes through the external loop. You should still be able to take advantage of the reverb and delay on the JMD1 also.
> 
> You should be able to hear a notable change in sound other then it simply being "louder" you are now processing that preamp into an all valve power amp which will sound better. I would suggest turning off both amp modeling (ie EL34) and cabinet modeling if you are using a 4x12 with the JMD.



Yep I was running with just the pre-amp from the Code going into the JMD. Some interesting sounds to be had be adding a cab though. The V30 1936 when switched on sounded really good when coming out of my 2 X 12 with two 65 watt Creambacks. Adding any power amp sim made it go muddy though.


----------



## Offa

Tantramancan said:


> I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH the GATEWAY, BLUETOOTH CONNECTION TO MY CODE 25 ALSO.
> My phone is a HTC ONE S with Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX and it pairs with other devices and even sees my CODE 25 & lists it's number and says it's paired but says I should see a 6 didgit number ( changes each attempt to connect ) but no number comes up on CODE display and no change of colour to APP panel and no affect on settings. Is this
> Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP, aptX Bluetooth device capable of running this App ?? or do I have to upgrade my phone ( don't really want new phone and higher bills. ) OR CAN I BUY A CHEAP ANDROID TABLET THAT WOULD DO THE JOB AND BE BETTER ON MY MUSIC STAND TO CONTROL WITH BIGGER DISPLAY FOR MY FAILING EYESIGHT.
> PS. This Code is brilliant for me , great sounds but would be better with bigger speakers, shame it does not have a LINE OUT to feed old Cab with bigger speakers.



I also had the some trouble with the Bluetooth connection. I just solve the problem. I had to unpair other bluetooth connections e.g. for my smartwatch. Also i uninstalled a bluetooth app i installed with my smartwatch (for push notifications). I dont know which of these blocked the marshall gateway, but now it works fine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mazzefr




----------



## Dmann

mazzefr said:


>




Both Mic and USB sounds pretty much the same in that vid. Not a fan of his mix at all, sounds like he did it on his headphones, but it's good enough to hear that there isn't much difference, which IS GREAT!


----------



## Dieter

To hear differences it would be much better to compare clean sounds.

However, there is no footcontroller you can buy right now for the Marshall CODE. Do anyone have the footcontroller of the JMD and can check / test it with the Marshall CODE? Is it working? This would be great.

Best regards
Dieter


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Hi Dieter & to the forum...

It was discussed sometime back (I know, this thread is too long to look through), but, the controller is more like the MG foot controller, but, neither will work w/ it...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Just to keep this post propigated...



santiall said:


> hello, it seems that CODE has caused quite an stir and with the novelty some information out there isn't as accurate as we would have hoped.
> Let's try to clarify few points:
> - CODE is a class compatible Audio and MIDI USB _*device*_ which means it needs a USB host (computer, OTG, some mobile phones/tablets or whatever with hosting capabilities) that can communicate to class compliant devices. That's the way USB works so if anyone wants to control CODE through MIDI some kind of USB host will be needed.
> - CODE can be upgraded through USB, its architecture is open.
> - CODE does't have Marshall models only but also other amplifiers by other manufacturers.
> - CODE can communicate to its dedicated footcontroller exclusively. Other controllers like JVM, JMD1, MG4, etc. are not supported by CODE at this moment.
> - CODE 100W has power amp insert jacks, in other words, a non switchable series FX loop like many amplifiers have.
> - All CODE functions are accessible through the front panel including the tuner, CODE doesn't need Bluetooth to operate nor there are any functions accessible only through Bluetooth
> 
> 
> as for availability and other distribution related issues, Marshall will be releasing info through its official channels.
> 
> hope it helps


----------



## Dieter

Hi Dogs of Doom...

Thanks for the welcome. 

I skipped this information about the footcontroller. 

So it is clear for me, that I have to wait until the footcontroller is avaible and acceptable for me or an acceptable footcontroller like the one of my JMD:1 will work with it.

I only found a picture of the Marshall PEDL-91009 at Andertons, but no picture about the Marshall PEDL-91010 that is included with the Marshall CODE 100 and 100 Head. Any information about that footcontroller avaible right now?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dieter said:


> Hi Dogs of Doom...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I skipped this information about the footcontroller.
> 
> So it is clear for me, that I have to wait until the footcontroller is avaible and acceptable for me or an acceptable footcontroller like the one of my JMD:1 will work with it.
> 
> I only found a picture of the Marshall PEDL-91009 at Andertons, but no picture about the Marshall PEDL-91010 that is included with the Marshall CODE 100 and 100 Head. Any information about that footcontroller avaible right now?


There is discussion about it, earlier in the thread, but finding it is not going to be easy, so here goes:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...e=&network=g&gclid=CPj0kp3l3MwCFU6BfgodfNMAKQ






I believe the pedal is the same for the 25/50/100 models....

The most similar pedal, is the MG, but they say it won't work...

MG:


----------



## mazzefr

Dieter said:


> I only found a picture of the Marshall PEDL-91009 at Andertons, but no picture about the Marshall PEDL-91010 that is included with the Marshall CODE 100 and 100 Head. Any information about that footcontroller avaible right now?



My understanding is there is only one Code footswitch. The item number difference is just for them to distinguish between the ones sold separately from the ones included with the 100H.


----------



## PU239

mazzefr said:


>




The USB has a more natural sound and has a better sounding eq curve. Not bad for a $300 amp.


----------



## PU239

mazzefr said:


> My understanding is there is only one Code footswitch. The item number difference is just for them to distinguish between the ones sold separately from the ones included with the 100H.



Correct. No other Marshall footswitch will work with it.


----------



## Slow(and innacurate)hand

PU239 said:


> The USB has a more natural sound and has a better sounding eq curve. Not bad for a $300 amp.


It's only $200 mate.


----------



## Benzel

I find it highly discouraging reading about all these issues. They've been working on this product for what, 4-5 years? And still these issues pop up like pimples on a teenagers face. Is this going to be a customer developed product in the end perhaps?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

PU239 said:


> Correct. No other Marshall footswitch will work with it.





mazzefr said:


> My understanding is there is only one Code footswitch. The item number difference is just for them to distinguish between the ones sold separately from the ones included with the 100H.



It claims the 91010 comes with the 50 so one does NOT need to get the 91009 later? I assumed they were 2 different critters...


----------



## mazzefr

Jethro Rocker said:


> It claims the 91010 comes with the 50 so one does NOT need to get the 91009 later? I assumed they were 2 different critters...



I've not seen anything indicating it is included with the 50. According to Guitar Centers descriptions, it is included with both 100's. "Sold separately" for the 50 and 25.


----------



## Goooner1

Only included with the 100s was also mentioned in the review of the 50 in the latest issue of Total Guitar


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ah, thought I saw it somewhere and it stuck in my brain. Oops! Carry on...


----------



## Goooner1

Well I would give that a try, if the bloody thing hadn't started cutting out and the display fading, exactly the same as it was before it went back for repair. Not happy at all!

It's been working fine all weekend and now back to square one again. Only common denominator is the guitar I was amusing, my Epiphone Les Paul, surely that could be causing problems could it? Must be a coincidence, mustn't it?


----------



## Toni

Sounds like the repair was botched. Sucks... Just get a replacement. Your unit seems to be too dodgy.


----------



## Georgiatec

Toni said:


> Sounds like the repair was botched. Sucks... Just get a replacement. Your unit seems to be too dodgy.


Yep, replacement time, insist on nothing less. They've had their chance to repair it and it's obviously got a gremlin.....These things happen, they need to chuck it in the skip and give you a new one.


----------



## 93lps




----------



## Goooner1

If the shop I got it from had stock, I would've done a straight swap last week, it's a great little amp when it's working. 

My only other option, besides another repair, which I'm not sure I have any faith in, is to send it back for a refund and buy elsewhere, but that would leave me the best part of £30 out of pocket, due to a cheap guitar show preorder price.


----------



## Quoman7

Goooner1 said:


> Yeah, mine sounded great when it was working! Just frustrating that I've had all the issues with it, I could live with flaky bluetooth, but an amp with no sound is kinda pointless, lol


Yep I think you should push for a replacement, your unlucky to have got an amp with a problem!


----------



## Goooner1

Don't think it'd be a problem getting a replacement, but they haven't got any more stock at moment.


----------



## mazzefr

Goooner1 said:


> Don't think it'd be a problem getting a replacement, but they haven't got any more stock at moment.



Just pretend you're here in America where they have yet to arrive and the rest was all just a bad dream...


----------



## Goooner1

Well it seems they did have at least one in stock, they're sending it out today, so I should get it tomorrow. 

In the meantime, rather than me sending the faulty one back to the shop halfway across the country only for them to send it all the way back to Marshall, I've dropped the faulty one off at Marshall myself. 

If this new one goes wrong I think I'll just give up guitar completely, lol


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,so far that's not a good track record. I've read about 5 people that have received them & yours has broken twice already?


----------



## Goooner1

Well, I'm hoping I was just very unlucky 

They obviously fixed whatever the fault was, without fixing whatever caused the fault in the first place. I know there aren't loads of them out in the wild as yet, but I've yet to hear about any other faulty ones.

My local guitar shop has had one since the beginning of last week and has been demoing it regularly since they got it and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Ghostman

Yep. reading the end of this thread sounds like it's one of the biggest lemon's on the market. LOL


----------



## Dmann

So prob 1000 of these out there now and 1 reported failed amp and 2 people with Bluetooth problems and you deem the whole product line a lemon?????

Where's that Star Trek triple face palm gif when ya need it.......


----------



## big dooley

received mine today:














did a little quick noodling and recorded using the USB, with what already became an immediate fav setting:
Silver jub through 1960HW cab...


----------



## Ghostman

Dmann said:


> So prob 1000 of these out there now and 1 reported failed amp and 2 people with Bluetooth problems and you deem the whole product line a lemon?????
> 
> Where's that Star Trek triple face palm gif when ya need it.......


Hmm... maybe there are 1000's of them out there. But on this thread, in this context, like Blues stated above, about 5 people have received their amps, and 3 of them are experiencing issues. 

Where's the Star Wars Quadruple face palm gif.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Just for the hell of it....


----------



## big dooley

just came back from rehearsals... used the code as a poweramp/speakersimulator in my full range rig... this little thing is really cool 
not enough power to stand on its own during rehearsals though, but i expected that


----------



## jmp45

Maybe a remedial question for this amp and @ this price. Is the cab press board & vinyl, molded plastic? Celestions?


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

big dooley said:


> just came back from rehearsals... used the code as a poweramp/speakersimulator in my full range rig... this little thing is really cool
> not enough power to stand on its own during rehearsals though, but i expected that



I'm wondering if the 50 will be enough.


----------



## big dooley

i don't know... i'm curious about the efficiency of the 10" speaker... 
somehow i think of adding a jack output at a later stage so i can run it directly into my 2x12 fullrange cab @ 4 ohms (102dB @ 1 watt speakers)
for home practice it's a perfect little amp... the modelling itself is outstanding


----------



## Frank S




----------



## chiliphil1

jmp45 said:


> Maybe a remedial question for this amp and @ this price. Is the cab press board & vinyl, molded plastic? Celestions?


Oh yeah. From the one pic we've seen of the inside (somewhere in this thread) it's super cheap. Particle board and such. Speaker was unbranded as I recall, definately not a Celestion.


----------



## jmp45

I assumed not a Celestion to cut corners but thought I'd ask. The 50w is about the cost of a boutique pedal, it's nuts.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> Oh yeah. From the one pic we've seen of the inside (somewhere in this thread) it's super cheap. Particle board and such. Speaker was unbranded as I recall, definately not a Celestion.





jmp45 said:


> I assumed not a Celestion to cut corners but thought I'd ask. The 50w is about the cost of a boutique pedal, it's nuts.


I'm pretty sure it's a Celestion speaker. They told me it was a "guitar" speaker too, although, I would somewhat think in my own mind, that they copied the Hanwell type of design.

I personally think they would have done better to style it even more like the Hanwell/Stockwell...

Just think, a table top pre-amp type module:







or some more stylish options of the combos/heads:






to me, it looks like the same company doing the cab work, so why not?


----------



## Benzel

Someone mentioned to me that the CODE has a looper built in? The classic way, hit a button, play, hit again and it repeats it? I haven't read any official about it, just got curious when this dude told me. Is he correct?


----------



## Goooner1

There's a preset that loops. No idea how long for or if it's configurable in any way, mine wasn't working long enough to do anything with other than try the preset. 

Replacement has now arrived, so third time lucky


----------



## Plectrum

The Looper pre-set is really just a Studio Digital Delay max'ed out to 4000ms and all the parameters on 10.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Goooner1 said:


> Well, I'm hoping I was just very unlucky
> 
> They obviously fixed whatever the fault was, without fixing whatever caused the fault in the first place. I know there aren't loads of them out in the wild as yet, but I've yet to hear about any other faulty ones.
> 
> My local guitar shop has had one since the beginning of last week and has been demoing it regularly since they got it and haven't had any issues.



all I know is,after they finally get released in America and I get my 100h sometime around Christmas (sarc),if it screws up in ANY way I will be supremely p*ssed off.


----------



## mazzefr

Ladies and gentlemen, the Next Angus...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Jethro Rocker said:


> Footswitch for live use. I'm not personally dicking with my phone at a gig. Feet work well, simple. Switch on the fly mid song. Old school I guess but simple works.


footswitch available... next year...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Next year? Thought it was Sept - ish...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

maybe... who knows though. Still, Sept seems like a year away. I'm only glad that when Sept/Nov/Dec (or whenever it comes out) comes, my 100H & footswitch should be available at around the same time... (hopefully)


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm 'bout to say f*** it,fly my happy *ss to England,go straight to the factory,& demand my CODE 50.


----------



## Toni

Can one of you CODE owners compare the sound to a DSL5c/40c? How far are they apart?


----------



## big dooley

Toni said:


> Can one of you CODE owners compare the sound to a DSL5c/40c? How far are they apart?


 JVM OD is very close to what i use to hear from the real thing
the plexi is also pretty close to the YJM100 that we have at the rehearsal studio
the cab simulation is much better then anything i've tried so far... 1960HW is my favorite cab


----------



## mazzefr

More from Doodles..


----------



## Evil Z06

Just curious about the shipping of the CODE amps.When they are built in Vietnam do they go directly to the distributers in the perspective countries or do they go back to Marshall then shipped to the world?


----------



## Philywilly33

Which model would y'all choose to do some gigs with?


----------



## samadams

OP derailment... Helpful info of course but what about the bloody amp.


----------



## slagg

^^It's the amp that will change the way you play.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It sure did. Waiting for it, you won't play at all!!


----------



## Goooner1

Well my replacement is still going strong after 5 days, which is more than the original and repair put together, so that's hopeful


----------



## Plectrum

Philywilly33 said:


> Which model would y'all choose to do some gigs with?



I've got a 50 watt on order. It should be fine for my needs (mostly open mikes plus occasional gigs) but if I were gigging regularly in a loud rock/metal band I'd probably go for one of the 100 watt models. Actually it's not beyond the realms of possibility that I'll buy the 100 watt combo as well at some point as I've just sold my old 100 watt 2x12 Valvestate and feel a bit exposed in the make loud noises department


----------



## big dooley

if i would buy one purely to gig it, i'd get the 100 watt
for home practice and an occasional rehearsal with a conservative drummer, the 25 watt should pull it off, that little box packs quite some punch, i have to say... much louder then the THR10 that i had


----------



## Goooner1

The 25 is plenty loud enough for me, home use only. Don't think I've had the master volume much above 3 yet and it seems plenty loud.


----------



## Philywilly33

So my situation is that I can only have one amp at school and I own a Vox Vt80+ and a a JCM 800 100 head watt with 4x12 cab. I'm in the process of selling my Vox VT 80+ right now, I can definitely rehearse with it and assume that I can do some gigs (especially if miked up). For $50 more it would probably be worth it to grab the 50 watt version so I can make sure it can do rehearsals/small gigs?


----------



## big dooley

Philywilly33 said:


> For $50 more it would probably be worth it to grab the 50 watt version so I can make sure it can do rehearsals/small gigs?


yes, definatly... initially i wanted to go for the 50 watt, but that wouldn't make sense, as i sold a VS100 as it was to big for home use... got a THR10 last year and for home practice it was perfect, but it ran on its gums when i took it to a rehearsal with an electronic drumkit... then i figured it just wasn't meant for that and finally choose the code 25
every time i play it, i'm amazed at how authentic the sounds are for such a tiny amp... the 50 must be awesome for that matter


----------



## Ant000

Damn I've got my name on two waitlists for the CODE25 and keep getting firm delivery date quotes that get pushed back. "It'll be in April 28th... it'll be in on the 10th of May.... it should probably be here today... It didn't come in but I bet it's on the UPS truck.... weird we should have had it by now....we're expecting it on the 20th.... we were expecting it on the 20th but that was 2 days ago -- hasn't arrived -- still says the 20th ETA..... yeah that's weird...."

I know I sound like I'm being an annoying customer... but at least it hasn't been the same sales guy every time... haha

I... just... want... to... rock.


----------



## Quoman7

Ant000 said:


> Damn I've got my name on two waitlists for the CODE25 and keep getting firm delivery date quotes that get pushed back. "It'll be in April 28th... it'll be in on the 10th of May.... it should probably be here today... It didn't come in but I bet it's on the UPS truck.... weird we should have had it by now....we're expecting it on the 20th.... we were expecting it on the 20th but that was 2 days ago -- hasn't arrived -- still says the 20th ETA..... yeah that's weird...."
> 
> I know I sound like I'm being an annoying customer... but at least it hasn't been the same sales guy every time... haha
> 
> I... just... want... to... rock.


I know what it was like waiting for my Code 25 frustrating is not the word! But believe me it's worth the wait!


----------



## Quoman7

Goooner1 said:


> The 25 is plenty loud enough for me, home use only. Don't think I've had the master volume much above 3 yet and it seems plenty loud.


Yes it's surprising how loud this amp is! Glad your new amp is behaving itself, seems you were unlucky to get a faulty one initially.


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> yes, definatly... initially i wanted to go for the 50 watt, but that wouldn't make sense, as i sold a VS100 as it was to big for home use... got a THR10 last year and for home practice it was perfect, but it ran on its gums when i took it to a rehearsal with an electronic drumkit... then i figured it just wasn't meant for that and finally choose the code 25
> every time i play it, i'm amazed at how authentic the sounds are for such a tiny amp... the 50 must be awesome for that matter



Have you tried it through the loop return of a bigger valve amp yet Big D?


----------



## big dooley

did a small recording with a JTM45 through a 1960HW cab (seems to be my fav..  )
first part is with the guitarvolume down and then gradually bring it up... it really shows how bloody well this thing cleans up
have to say that the pot is a bit scratchy though 
later in the track i engage the modelled distortionpedal (believe it was the OD, but i'm not sure) and a bit of delay


----------



## Mockingbird

Very good review in this months Guitarist magazine - 9/10 for the Code50 !


----------



## Micky

Mockingbird said:


> Very good review in this months Guitarist magazine - 9/10 for the Code50 !


Does that include the 100W 2X12 combo?


----------



## Mockingbird

Micky said:


> Does that include the 100W 2X12 combo?



No - just the 25 (8/10) & 50 (9/10).


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> Have you tried it through the loop return of a bigger valve amp yet Big D?



coming back to this... i did yesterday
code 25 into JVM and AFD return, both running full range speakers (beyma 12AG100's, 50Hz/18000Hz, 101dB @ 1watt) in my 1936 cabinet

the verdict; this thing is a winner


----------



## Philywilly33

How does one go about playing the code 50 through another amp? Also what are the advantages of this?


----------



## AJU

Robin Smith said:


> The 2nd one was the ambience preset lol
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try them out tonight. Hopefully be able to get some better sounds out it, if not then it's getting moved on.


I can vouch for dialling all the settings out I managed to get some really good sounds for my acoustic having everything off - I dialled in a little bit of flange because it sounded nice but it really does seem to me that the presets are very hit and miss. 

I had a lot of issues similar to yours and thought it was a fault but when I started from scratch I found it was much easier to control. Its a shame also that most of the presets are set such that switching from one to another results huge volume differences. My OH is getting real narked about the sudden volume increases and has banished me to headphone until I can stop blowing the roof off.


----------



## mbell75

AJU said:


> I can vouch for dialling all the settings out I managed to get some really good sounds for my acoustic having everything off - I dialled in a little bit of flange because it sounded nice but it really does seem to me that the presets are very hit and miss.
> 
> I had a lot of issues similar to yours and thought it was a fault but when I started from scratch I found it was much easier to control. Its a shame also that most of the presets are set such that switching from one to another results huge volume differences. My OH is getting real narked about the sudden volume increases and has banished me to headphone until I can stop blowing the roof off.



I'm guessing the old Fender Mustang trick should fix the volume drop when switching between presets.


----------



## AJU

mbell75 said:


> I'm guessing the old Fender Mustang trick should fix the volume drop when switching between presets.



Whats a fender mustang ;-) .... but seriously what was the FM trick then?


----------



## Toni

Mockingbird said:


> Very good review in this months Guitarist magazine - 9/10 for the Code50 !



Can't find the review in the June issue, which is currently the latest one. Are you talking about the unreleased July issue?


----------



## Mockingbird

Toni said:


> Can't find the review in the June issue, which is currently the latest one. Are you talking about the unreleased July issue?



July issue (408) landed on my doormat last week !


----------



## Toni

Mockingbird said:


> July issue (408) landed on my doormat last week !



Ok. I just looked up their digital edition.


----------



## Mockingbird

Toni said:


> Ok. I just looked up their digital edition.



Just watched Guitarist online review - hands down the best I've seen yet.

No talking, No Steve, just a great play through lots of patches !


----------



## mbell75

AJU said:


> Whats a fender mustang ;-) .... but seriously what was the FM trick then?



If its like the Mustang, presets have different volume levels obviously. So to match them, you have to edit the volume in the presets all to the same level and control your volume with the master knob.


----------



## AJU

mbell75 said:


> If its like the Mustang, presets have different volume levels obviously. So to match them, you have to edit the volume in the presets all to the same level and control your volume with the master knob.



Yeah thats pretty much what I will need to do if I want to make this more ear friendly to my OH. 

I checked out the mustangs forums on the web and it seems that people share settings on pc's but based on what I've used so far on the CODE I can't really see that sharing settings, other than by documenting them, will be possible at the moment.


----------



## Benzel

Mockingbird said:


> Just watched Guitarist online review - hands down the best I've seen yet.
> 
> No talking, No Steve, just a great play through lots of patches !



Link?


----------



## AJU

I think it's subscription so probably any link won't work - yet. Hopefully it will be on musicradar soon


----------



## big dooley

speakersim comparison
same amp, different cabs
2 from code the other 2 are from amplitube


----------



## Dmann

big dooley said:


> speakersim comparison
> same amp, different cabs
> 2 from code the other 2 are from amplitube




Nice, thanks for taking the time. I am looking fwd to putting the code through my Axe fx II and taking advantage of all ultra res IR's I shot of my JCM800 cab with g12-65s before I sold it.


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> speakersim comparison
> same amp, different cabs
> 2 from code the other 2 are from amplitube




Ok, I gotta ask.. Which was which? IMHO the first sounded best, the other 2.. Not so much.. 

I will also say this. You playing was very good, everything sounded great but this demo has shown me without a doubt that the amp just does not have the bawlz of the real thing. The AC/DC sound was those big bottles just slamming the speaker and while this sounds "like" AC/DC it misses big time in the power department. I was afraid it would be that way.. 

Again, no offense to you, your part (the playing) was just fine.


----------



## big dooley

not spilling the beans yet...
the idea was to compare speaker sims, not emulate ac/dc... although it got pretty damn close imo
considering how cheap these things are, it's a no-brainer


----------



## stw500

chiliphil1 said:


> Ok, I gotta ask.. Which was which? IMHO the first sounded best, the other 2.. Not so much..



Well, please correct me if i am wrong, but i hear four not only three difference sounds. But I agree that the first two sounds better than the following two. 

@big dooley 
Many thx for your several sound examples. Those are great. What does amplitube mean? Is it a modelling software or another amp?


----------



## Antmax

I think it sounds great when you factor in the price. Marshall would be shooting themselves in the foot if they made something cheap that competes too favourably with everyone's professional grade equipment. Ridiculously good value and a lot less hassle than lugging around computers, speakers, interfaces and spending hundreds on software.


----------



## big dooley

> @big dooley
> Many thx for your several sound examples. Those are great. What does amplitube mean? Is it a modelling software or another amp?



amplitube is modelling software that was used during the recordings of AC/DC's black ice album... malcolm recorded 2 songs with it, which ended up on there


----------



## Quoman7

big dooley said:


> speakersim comparison
> same amp, different cabs
> 2 from code the other 2 are from amplitube



Which patch No. did you use for the first comparison, or did you make your own patch? By the way the first two sounded the best!


----------



## big dooley

Quoman7 said:


> Which patch No. did you use for the first comparison, or did you make your own patch? By the way the first two sounded the best!



i made my own patch, basically it's the JTM45 with a tiny bit of reverb through the vintage 30 watt poweramp... then used either the code cab simulation or the amplitube simulation...
the amplitube cab simulation has a lot of options like mic placement with either 1, 2 or even 4 mics... i tried to get as close towards the code sims as possible and that eventually gave the best results...
personal taste is something you can't argue about... i liked cab #4 the most


----------



## Quoman7

big dooley said:


> i made my own patch, basically it's the JTM45 with a tiny bit of reverb through the vintage 30 watt poweramp... then used either the code cab simulation or the amplitube simulation...
> the amplitube cab simulation has a lot of options like mic placement with either 1, 2 or even 4 mics... i tried to get as close towards the code sims as possible and that eventually gave the best results...
> personal taste is something you can't argue about... i liked cab #4 the most


Cheers for that I'll try it later!


----------



## FFXIhealer

100 pages of this thread, yo!


----------



## mazzefr

Doodles does Randy Rhoads...


----------



## Dmann

mazzefr said:


> Doodles does Randy Rhoads...




that was not a good demo lol..


----------



## mazzefr

Agreed. I don't think the sound was quite right. Maybe FG and son can dial that in


----------



## mazzefr

Finally reached US soil?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That just sounded like generic distortion and too much, to me...


----------



## Dmann

Ya ever wanna reach into a youtube Video and slap the dude, tell him to shut up and just plug the amp in????????????


Yea....


----------



## mazzefr

Dmann said:


> Ya ever wanna reach into a youtube Video and slap the dude, tell him to shut up and just plug the amp in????????????
> 
> 
> Yea....



Another video of absolutely nothing...


----------



## mazzefr

However, here is a possible bit of good news. For a few weeks now, Guitar Center has been sitting on a June 8 date for Code 25 and 50. Today, there is no date, as if it is in stock..


----------



## mazzefr

Well, my good news has turned into bad. GC had 80 preorders. It seems that GC's site is seeing the 30 units they received for preorders and my order in early March didn't make the cut. They only have 8 more expected in August, then over 150 in September. I might make the August cut, but expect September, I was told. If you ordered before me, you have a shot, otherwise, don't hold your breath. 

Very disappointing...


----------



## Frank S




----------



## Frank S

What I do not understand is why non of the semi-professional Youtube reviewers do a simple amp model walk-through like this for the Mustang a few years ago


...maybe it is because we have not received it yet  

So far the best walk-troughs have been done by members in this forum!


----------



## mazzefr

Dmann said:


> Yea, that's a bummer man, but what about other retailers besides GC? Sweetwater? Musicians Friend? I'm also pretty sure that some of these will get returned because of the reasons I stated above so your chances of scoring one before September are probably better than you think.



Unfortunately, I ordered it with a guitar and case on a 0% financing deal so unless I want to throw money into getting it earlier, I'm kinda stuck. I'll survive, lesson learned. I will never pre-order music equipment again unless an actual release date is given. 

It also shatters a preconceived notion that because it's built in Asia, they can bang stuff out by the thousands. Marshalls facility in Vietnam may be just as small as in Bletchley.


----------



## big dooley

Frank S said:


> What I do not understand is why non of the semi-professional Youtube reviewers do a simple amp model walk-through like this for the Mustang a few years ago
> 
> ...maybe it is because we have not received it yet
> 
> So far the best walk-troughs have been done by members in this forum!



a full walkthrough is impossible without making it an hour long clip with all the cabinet options only... 
i wouldn't mind making one but it'll be audio only and no talking from me... my english writing is pretty good, but i've got a horrible accent when speaking it


----------



## shooto

my 50w was shipped to me TODAY...from Sweetwater


----------



## mazzefr

shooto said:


> my 50w was shipped to me TODAY...from Sweetwater



Congrats! When did you order?


----------



## gruffydd3

Musician's Friend shows the 25 as in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## mbell75

Frank S said:


>




The more I see this, the more Im glad I didn't order it. I literally have all these sounds and many more on my Mustang thanks to the huge community of users who share their custom profiles. I had high hopes for this and maybe my mind will change if they ever get this thing in stores and I can play it but for now, eh.


----------



## Ouijam

Sweetwater is shipping a CODE 50 to me, tomorrow. FYI: Ordered in Feb.
Likely will not use the phone stuff or Bluetooth as I don't worship at The Church of Apple...I don't think my Microsoft phone can download the gate-app, anyway. I Just want it for grab-n-have-a-jam.


----------



## jmp45

Ouijam said:


> Sweetwater is shipping a CODE 50 to me, tomorrow. FYI: Ordered in Feb.
> Likely will not use the phone stuff or Bluetooth as I don't worship at The Church of Apple...I don't think my Microsoft phone can download the gate-app, anyway. I Just want it for grab-n-have-a-jam.



Wonderful, I just purchased the 50 from Sweetwater. MF has a 9/1 delivery for the 50s. So I guess it will arrive maybe in August. At the cost of a decent pedal I couldn't say no to this curiosity.


----------



## big dooley

mbell75 said:


> The more I see this, the more Im glad I didn't order it. I literally have all these sounds and many more on my Mustang thanks to the huge community of users who share their custom profiles. I had high hopes for this and maybe my mind will change if they ever get this thing in stores and I can play it but for now, eh.



does the mustang have different poweramp and speaker simulations to combine with different preamps? basically with code you get the actual marshall legends modelled after actual amps from marshall's own museum, instead of "british 60's" and "british 80's" while being able to match them with 8 different cabinets 
i'm a marshall guy... i don't even care for the american models being present inside code


----------



## Louis Miranda

mazzefr said:


> However, here is a possible bit of good news. For a few weeks now, Guitar Center has been sitting on a June 8 date for Code 25 and 50. Today, there is no date, as if it is in stock..


----------



## Louis Miranda

Yeah I saw that but it still saids pre order its pretty weird


----------



## Ant000

Guys this thing is so rockin'... I'm excited for the community to start making some cool presets. It's weird in that it sounds/feels a lot different than my JMP1-C... good but yet in a very different way. This is my first experience with a "modeling" amp... the dynamics are great. It couldn't replace a tube amp IMO, but at the same time it's not inferior... just different.

I've been mainly hanging out in the "JCM800 Heaven" preset. The Jubilee ones I actually actively dislike... despite Slash being my lord and saviour.

The JTM is cool but I want to give it a little more gas somehow... the stock JTM preset doesn't quite work for AC/DC.... I guess a big part of Angus's tone is that wireless compression... so I've tried messing with the compression pedal FX... but no dice so far.


----------



## big dooley

Ant000 said:


> The JTM is cool but I want to give it a little more gas somehow... the stock JTM preset doesn't quite work for AC/DC.... I guess a big part of Angus's tone is that wireless compression... so I've tried messing with the compression pedal FX... but no dice so far.



make your own preset using the JTM and a cab at your own choice... the goods are in there


----------



## mbell75

big dooley said:


> does the mustang have different poweramp and speaker simulations to combine with different preamps? basically with code you get the actual marshall legends modelled after actual amps from marshall's own museum, instead of "british 60's" and "british 80's" while being able to match them with 8 different cabinets
> i'm a marshall guy... i don't even care for the american models being present inside code



I have about a dozen Plexi tones Ive downloaded that users have created, several JCM 800s, 900s. I haven't heard anything from the Code I haven't got already on my Mustang. Plus, Ive got every Fender and Vox amp I could ever want too. Still want to check out the Code but I just dont hear anything I dont already have tone wise.


----------



## big dooley

that was not what i was asking, but anyway, good for you


----------



## Rumble

Code 25 review without words:


----------



## Georgiatec

I had a Mustang II for awhile and, while being a good amp it just doesn't do the Marshall tones like the Code. Add the option of turning off the cab and amp sims then put it through the fx return of a big valve amp and it leaves the Mustang way behind.

BTW. I haven't seen a demo of the Code through a big valve amp yet so if this post gets enough likes I'll post a comparison demo. First the Code with it's amp and speaker sims on, through the on board speaker. Then the same thing using just the Code pre-amp through the fx return of a 50 watt JMD head. Would any one "like" to hear this?


----------



## WaltK

G-tech,
That demo would be greatly appreciated. One thing that I would also be interested in hearing would be the JMD alone with a similar model to the one you use on the Code (if it's not too much trouble). I'm still on the fence about the Code, in fact I delayed my order with Sweetwater when they called yesterday to confirm shipping a 50.


----------



## big dooley

i could do some clips with the big rig, but i turned my stack into a valve driven stereo PA system, where i pick one of the the guitar preamps, which go into the code where i use the poweramp and speakersimulation, that signal goes into my roland GR55, where acoustic sounds and 2 PCM synths can be mixed in along with various effects at will and run the stereo GR55 output into both FX returns of my marshall heads, which drive full range speakers
i never mic them up, i basically use DI-boxes from the amps' outputs
if i would do a comparison, it would be between JVM clean and OD on code and the JVM's own preamp


----------



## Georgiatec

No worries guys I'll sort something out.


----------



## Msharky67

For the fact that it has amp models that aren't Marshall on it why would I want to buy this if its not a Marshall then? I am beginning to get turned off by the whole thing and feel I'd be better putting my money something more worth buying.


----------



## Plectrum

Msharky67 said:


> For the fact that it has amp models that aren't Marshall on it why would I want to buy this if its not a Marshall then? I am beginning to get turned off by the whole thing and feel I'd be better putting my money something more worth buying.



If you're that against the non-Marshall models then this probably not the amp for you.


----------



## big dooley

Msharky67 said:


> For the fact that it has amp models that aren't Marshall on it why would I want to buy this if its not a Marshall then? I am beginning to get turned off by the whole thing and feel I'd be better putting my money something more worth buying.



i'm getting real sick from that godawful spoiled brat whining of yours
it's a marshall, it's asian made, so it's meant for the budget market
however, you get a marshall designed piece of hardware, that contains modelled preamps, poweramps and cabinet impulse responses, from their most iconic back catalog, done by one of the best modelling software companies in the world... for versatility sakes they added some well known models from their competition, since every company does these things with modellers... since lot's of users also like to use their own preamps or any other means in front of it, they included the natural mode, which has no perticular voicing, but gives the full eq and gate to dial their device in...
top that off with the usual studio quality digital effects, which has more parameters to tweak, then most of the competitors and it's beyond obvious that you get a bloody big nuclear bang for such a small amount of money...

but it won't matter saying this... you've been whining from day 1 since you registered over here... 
please get a fucking life...

...sigh...


----------



## Toni

Why would anyone take issue with the few non-Marshall amp models on CODE. If you don't like them don't use them. Problem solved. It's not like Marshall compromised the selection of Marshall amp models.


----------



## Dmann

you can't teach an old dog new anything......


----------



## Georgiatec

Here you go guys. Not ideal as I had to balance the volumes to get a reasonable recording with my little Olympus LS-5. Just a quick jammed chord progression and a few licks. I used preset No.45 which is the Plexi without any FX. Then switched off the Power amp and speaker sims when I plugged it into the JMD. I used the speakers in my VM2266c as a cab. I would have liked to have the volume of the JMD higher but it would have meant messing around with the recording level. Just noticed the guitar volume (Epi LP again) was rolled back too  Code 1st then through the JMD second changing nothing bar switching off the power amp & speaker sims.



Just noticed you can hear the fizzle on the note decay due to the setting of the gate being to high on the preset.


----------



## PU239

Much better with the JMD. Sounds very early JMP'ish.


----------



## Ouijam

It's so freakin inexpensive for a brand new Marshall combo. Not expecting much more than it to be a fancy brand new "louder-than-before" Lead 12. (And i like my Lead 12 alot.) 
If its better than that, then great. Maybe ill get the foot controller, too.


----------



## mbell75

Georgiatec said:


> I had a Mustang II for awhile and, while being a good amp it just doesn't do the Marshall tones like the Code. Add the option of turning off the cab and amp sims then put it through the fx return of a big valve amp and it leaves the Mustang way behind.



The Mustang II is not a real Mustang. That one has like 12 presets you click thru that suck. The Mustang III, IV and V are just like the Code. 100 different presets where you can control every aspect of the signal chain, amp, pedal etc.... Not to mention thousands of tones other users have created and uploaded to the community you can download and use. Mustang II isn't even in the same league.


----------



## mazzefr

Just got an email from GC that my 50 has shipped! What a roller coaster ride...


----------



## chrisjtm1

I've had a few mustangs including a 4, still have a mini and a super champ X2 (mustang with valves). They sound fantastic for fender tones but suck at anything Marshall it's the big weakness of the amp. My Jmd on the other hand is in a different league, the Code 50 I tried sounded pretty good too.

Think you have to hear them as the vids don't do it justice, I'll do a back to back with the SC and the code 50 when it arrives if you want. The SC sounds better than the mustang 4 (v2) I had, but they all have the same processor so the only difference is the transformer and speaker. The mini plugged into my JMD loop was as good as the 4 so I sold it and bought the SC


----------



## blues_n_cues

mazzefr said:


> Just got an email from GC that my 50 has shipped! What a roller coaster ride...



Hmm...their site says-
Available 07-01-2016You will not be charged until order ships

MF says 9-1-2016
SW still says preorder only.


----------



## mazzefr

blues_n_cues said:


> Hmm...their site says-
> Available 07-01-2016You will not be charged until order ships
> 
> MF says 9-1-2016
> SW still says preorder only.



I believe the info I got yesterday was accurate. For me to have mine shipped, there had to be quite a few cancelled. I can't imagine a 7/1 date being right, though. They may be back to the 30 rolling day lead time since I was told they weren't expecting more until August and that was only 8.


----------



## Boink!




----------



## mazzefr

@Boink! are you reading animosity that isn't there, unaware of the proper use of the popcorn thing, or just that bored?


----------



## Boink!

Nope, none of the above, but nice try with the "proper use of the popcorn thing". Almost had me there..


----------



## Ant000

If someone comes up with a really compelling Van Halen.... Unchained etc.... let's see it!


----------



## mazzefr

Boink! said:


> Nope, none of the above, but nice try with the "proper use of the popcorn thing". Almost had me there..



Then I misread. My apologies. What is it then?


----------



## mazzefr

mazzefr said:


> I believe the info I got yesterday was accurate. For me to have mine shipped, there had to be quite a few cancelled. I can't imagine a 7/1 date being right, though. They may be back to the 30 rolling day lead time since I was told they weren't expecting more until August and that was only 8.



It says 7/2 now. Back to their old tricks...


----------



## shooto

getting mine tomorrow from Sweetwater


----------



## Evil Z06

When I called SW yesterday they said that they do not have any CODE 50's at all yet.


----------



## shooto

well, I have a tracking number that indicates the amp is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...sooooooooo...?

I rock!


----------



## mazzefr

Evil Z06 said:


> When I called SW yesterday they said that they do not have any CODE 50's at all yet.



If you didn't preorder, that would be correct for you.


----------



## Dmann

Just talked to L&M here in Calgary, this time I was told Canada is getting 400 total units of the CODE 50. I'm number 40 something on the pre-order list witch is now in the 200's.... Ericsson, The distributor expects to ship them out June 8th, L&M expects to have them in store June 28th, so looks like another month for us in this neck of the woods.

I would think if one is going to make a bold claim that a Fender Mustang can give you the same tones and experience as the Marshall Code, you'd at least provide some sound samples to back up your claims.

I would also think if you are not interested in the CODE, why are you posting in this thread at all? Looking for drama in all the wrong places man...


----------



## The Ozzk

Dmann said:


> Just talked to L&M here in Calgary, this time I was told Canada is getting 400 total units of the CODE 50. I'm number 40 something on the pre-order list witch is now in the 200's.... Ericsson, The distributor expects to ship them out June 8th, L&M expects to have them in store June 28th, so looks like another month for us in this neck of the woods.
> 
> I would think if one is going to make a bold claim that a Fender Mustang can give you the same tones and experience as the Marshall Code, you'd at least provide some sound samples to back up your claims.
> 
> I would also think if you are not interested in the CODE, why are you posting in this thread at all? Looking for drama in all the wrong places man...



I guess I could call myself but, have you heard anything about the CODE 25?


----------



## Antmax

I just ordered the only Code 50 on Amazon. Supposed to get it next week. They had 6 Code 25's left in stock. 6 months interest free financing if you have a store card isn't bad if you need it.

http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-CODE...oliid=I1NFLSZYH4PFOS&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl

UPDATE. Looks like it must be a big delivery day today. Amazon says there are two more CODE 50's. Sam Ash selling through Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-CODE...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## diamonded

Don't pay attention to any release dates. I talked to GC yesterday and they didn't have any in stock after filling their preorders
and wouldn't have any available until august. I checked today and they had just received a shipment of code 25s. I cancelled my order
for a 50 and had them ship me a 25 instead that will be delivered Saturday. After that a sweetwater rep called and told me they had just
received a huge shipment of 25s. I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of these to go around in no time.


----------



## jmp45

I talked to SW, they had 40 50s come in today and shipped out. I'm in the next batch whenever. They were not suppose to get these until July 1.


----------



## Dmann

The Ozzk said:


> I guess I could call myself but, have you heard anything about the CODE 25?



I never asked, but I was @ L&M east in Marlborough and they had one on display there last week, and last time I asked about the 25 was about 2 weeks ago they had 2 of them at the south store.


----------



## Antmax

diamonded said:


> Don't pay attention to any release dates. I talked to GC yesterday and they didn't have any in stock after filling their preorders
> and wouldn't have any available until august. I checked today and they had just received a shipment of code 25s. I cancelled my order
> for a 50 and had them ship me a 25 instead that will be delivered Saturday. After that a sweetwater rep called and told me they had just
> received a huge shipment of 25s. I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of these to go around in no time.



I imagine some stores will make use of preorders to get some stock for the shop floor. Plus people who cancel for a 25 might be leaving a stray 50 for someone else to pick up sooner than expected. Out of curiosity since Amazon says there are two in stock via Sam Ash. I checked the Sam Ash website and they say they have both amps in stock and ready to ship, no mention of preorder.


----------



## Neileusmaximus

Just got my code 50 in the mail. Won't turn on. Tried a different power cable. Nothin. Bummer. Pic for proof 
http://m.imgur.com/a/h3Rcg


----------



## slugzz-sop

damn that super sucks


----------



## sam marshall

Neileusmaximus said:


> Just got my code 50 in the mail. Won't turn on. Tried a different power cable. Nothin. Bummer. Pic for proof
> http://m.imgur.com/a/h3Rcg


 Check for a blown fuse ?


----------



## Antmax

My Amazon order of the CODE 50 I placed today was charged and the status updated to "preparing for shipment". So it looks promising.


----------



## stw500

For the german guys, 1 piece of the code 25 over amazon:

https://www.amazon.de/Marshall-Code...&qid=1464937389&sr=8-1&keywords=marshall+code


----------



## Quoman7

I can't believe five outlets here have upped the price of the Code 25! £169 up to £179!! Fortunately I got mine at the lower price, but even so its a bit below the belt!


----------



## chrisjtm1

Yep nearly across the board now, a few like Coda and Andertons holding out. 

The code 50 has also gone up 30 quid, although the 100s look the same still. Glad I preordered. Wonder if this is a worldwide price increase.


----------



## Söulcaster

Neileusmaximus said:


> Just got my code 50 in the mail. Won't turn on. Tried a different power cable. Nothin. Bummer. Pic for proof
> http://m.imgur.com/a/h3Rcg



Let's not say it "won't turn on" let's just say it is "operationally challenged."

Take it back ASAP, make good use of the warranty. Was the box damaged?

Peace


----------



## BowerR64

Msharky67 said:


> For the fact that it has amp models that aren't Marshall on it why would I want to buy this if its not a Marshall then? I am beginning to get turned off by the whole thing and feel I'd be better putting my money something more worth buying.



And the plus side


----------



## JackOfAms

Hello guys, 
I've been following your discussion for a while now and, since a few of you are starting to get their Code 50, I have a question.
Did any of you order and received / is about to receive their amp from an european store?

Most of them have July as delivery date but it keeps getting postponed.

I'm not sure if I should pick one and preorder (and then, which one?) or if I should wait for one of them to stock the amp and give a definitive date.

What do you think is the quickest way to get my hands on one of those?


----------



## mazzefr

JackOfAms said:


> Hello guys,
> I've been following your discussion for a while now and, since a few of you are starting to get their Code 50, I have a question.
> Did any of you order and received / is about to receive their amp from an european store?
> 
> Most of them have July as delivery date but it keeps getting postponed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should pick one and preorder (and then, which one?) or if I should wait for one of them to stock the amp and give a definitive date.
> 
> What do you think is the quickest way to get my hands on one of those?



As best as I can figure, you should be able to get a 25 before anything else, although the 25&50 seem to have hit stores at the same time here in the US. The 100's have said September all along and there is no reason to think they will come out sooner. Could happen, but very unlikely.

I chose the 50 for the 12" speaker, larger display and higher power in case I can use it and if not, get what I expect to be better sound at lower volume with the 12". As far as which is right for you...it depends. 

25- for playing at home, live in an apartment, beginner or low budget(they're all low budget really)
50- what I said for reasons I chose this. Playing out as small venues
100c- in a band, playing out, good distance to neighbors and/or in basement.
100h- same as 100c. Maybe have a cabinet or buy the code 412 cabinet.


----------



## samadams

I placed an order for a 25 last night on Sweetwater.

Woke up to a "Your item has shipped" email this morning.


----------



## Philywilly33

mazzefr said:


> As best as I can figure, you should be able to get a 25 before anything else, although the 25&50 seem to have hit stores at the same time here in the US. The 100's have said September all along and there is no reason to think they will come out sooner. Could happen, but very unlikely.
> 
> I chose the 50 for the 12" speaker, larger display and higher power in case I can use it and if not, get what I expect to be better sound at lower volume with the 12". As far as which is right for you...it depends.
> 
> 25- for playing at home, live in an apartment, beginner or low budget(they're all low budget really)
> 50- what I said for reasons I chose this. Playing out as small venues
> 100c- in a band, playing out, good distance to neighbors and/or in basement.
> 100h- same as 100c. Maybe have a cabinet or buy the code 412 cabinet.


I preordered the 50 to take to college with me (can't take my jcm 800) but I know i could get the 25 in a few days but know that I won't be able to gig with it, I'm home for the whole summer with my jcm 800 so do you think I would be able to get the 50 before I go back to school? Has anyone heard the different between the 1o and 12 inch speakers in person?


----------



## Antmax

I got a message that the CODE 50 I ordered on Amazon yesterday has shipped.


----------



## mazzefr

Philywilly33 said:


> I preordered the 50 to take to college with me (can't take my jcm 800) but I know i could get the 25 in a few days but know that I won't be able to gig with it, I'm home for the whole summer with my jcm 800 so do you think I would be able to get the 50 before I go back to school? Has anyone heard the different between the 1o and 12 inch speakers in person?



Who did you preorder from and when? I got some details from Guitar Center discussed a page or so back. 

I don't think anyone has seen a 25 and 50 in the same place so, no to that. There seems to be better reaction in video demos to the 50. I can't imagine it not sounding better.


----------



## Philywilly33

mazzefr said:


> Who did you preorder from and when? I got some details from Guitar Center discussed a page or so back.
> 
> I don't think anyone has seen a 25 and 50 in the same place so, no to that. There seems to be better reaction in video demos to the 50. I can't imagine it not sounding better.



I preordered from guitar center but a local shop has my name down for when they get a code 50 which could be sometime in June. I haven't decided to cancel my guitar center preorder yet.


----------



## JackOfAms

mazzefr said:


> As best as I can figure, you should be able to get a 25 before anything else, although the 25&50 seem to have hit stores at the same time here in the US. The 100's have said September all along and there is no reason to think they will come out sooner. Could happen, but very unlikely.
> 
> I chose the 50 for the 12" speaker, larger display and higher power in case I can use it and if not, get what I expect to be better sound at lower volume with the 12". As far as which is right for you...it depends.
> 
> 25- for playing at home, live in an apartment, beginner or low budget(they're all low budget really)
> 50- what I said for reasons I chose this. Playing out as small venues
> 100c- in a band, playing out, good distance to neighbors and/or in basement.
> 100h- same as 100c. Maybe have a cabinet or buy the code 412 cabinet.



I'm sorry, I expressed myself poorly.
I know I want a code 50.

I was asking if any of you guys had any luck with an European store and could recommend it to me.
Most of these stores have end of July/august as delivery date and, since some of you already got their amp, I wanted to know if there are store that you know of that are receiving small batches that they immediately dispatch, even to European ground, before the official shipping date.

I'm really looking forward to get a code 50 and the wait is killing me.


----------



## Goride

Neileusmaximus said:


> Just got my code 50 in the mail. Won't turn on. Tried a different power cable. Nothin. Bummer. Pic for proof
> http://m.imgur.com/a/h3Rcg




I got my Code 50 a couple days ago. Mine did the same thing, at first. I could not power it on. However, after I bent the plugs, to make it get a tighter grip, and plugged it back in, it was able to turn on.


----------



## Neileusmaximus

Goride said:


> I got my Code 50 a couple days ago. Mine did the same thing, at first. I could not power it on. However, after I bent the plugs, to make it get a tighter grip, and plugged it back in, it was able to turn on.


I assume you mean the ones that are inside the back of the amp. Did you bend them inwards or outwards? how much? maybe a millimeter? ill try it but i dont want to break and and have to keep it. it might still be a deal breaker. having an amp for 250 bucks that i have to bend things to get to turn on. since im at work, do you like the amp?


----------



## Neileusmaximus

Neileusmaximus said:


> I assume you mean the ones that are inside the back of the amp. Did you bend them inwards or outwards? how much? maybe a millimeter? ill try it but i dont want to break and and have to keep it. it might still be a deal breaker. having an amp for 250 bucks that i have to bend things to get to turn on. Also, since im at work, do you like the amp?


----------



## Ed Hunter

Ant000 said:


> If someone comes up with a really compelling Van Halen.... Unchained etc.... let's see it!


I doubt that is gonna happen with this amp. There are No brown tones in these Code amps.
From every demo i have heard so far this is a anti brown sound amp.
Very disappointed in the higher gain tones of this amp


----------



## Philywilly33

So I just got really lucky and checked amazon for Code 50's and this place in Canton Ohio called The Music Farm had one left and I snagged it, so happy to be buying not from Guitar Center.


----------



## Ant000

Ed Hunter said:


> I doubt that is gonna happen with this amp. There are No brown tones in these Code amps.
> From every demo i have heard so far this is a anti brown sound amp.
> Very disappointed in the higher gain tones of this amp



I will say (not sure if you've heard one in real life) that for me the demo videos online really don't do it justice. Those Doodles videos sound awful to me for example, I didn't like the Marshall official ones.... even that last one with no talking just demos... it definitely sounds and feels better in person. The JCM800 especially feels really nice.... Slash for days. I feel like I have pretty high standards, too. Something gets lost in translation.... it's not as generic as it sounds in those vids.

The variety of tones even just from the different cab sims gives me hope for Van Halen. I said earlier that I didn't like the stock JTM preset for ACDC but I messed with it and I've gotten a lot closer... it has a really nice sounding resonance/sustain or whatever that reminded me of playing the JTM1C. Haven't even dabbled with the JVM yet.

Basically I love this thing! I wouldn't make any definitive judgements 'till you get to mess with it in person. It has transformed my guitar practice overnight.


----------



## big dooley

Ant000 said:


> If someone comes up with a really compelling Van Halen.... Unchained etc.... let's see it!





Ed Hunter said:


> I doubt that is gonna happen with this amp. There are No brown tones in these Code amps.
> From every demo i have heard so far this is a anti brown sound amp.
> Very disappointed in the higher gain tones of this amp





Ant000 said:


> The variety of tones even just from the different cab sims gives me hope for Van Halen.



now bear with me, i'm no EVH and i'm not a perticular fan of his sound, even though i consider it legendary and understand, that many people somehow like to copy it
so i tried my best to play the intro of unchained and mimic what is known as the brown sound using only the code 25 (line out recording)
during the take i was pretty satisfied, with the reference that i had in mind, but listening to the original i think it went too sharp sounding, more towards the sound from the first album if you will, and a tad too much gain, so there you go
initially i put the flanger in there as well, but since it is virtually placed after the preamp, it wasn't satisfying, so i left it off

overall if i had to do a brown sound song, from a €230.- device i would be happy with this, but i leave it up to you experts


----------



## mazzefr

@big dooley , please share those settings. Sounds very good and we can mess around with a flanger setting if we want to. Thanks!


----------



## Ouijam

I picked my CODE50 up from the local UPS hub on the way to band practice, yesterday. I've hardly had time to mess with it. I plugged in an Edwards JS Les Paul to ensure that it worked and went through alot of the presets; for only about 10 minutes. It looks to be fun.
First Impressions:
- The presets are designed to be useful for the market sales floor; although, JCM800 Heaven was nice. The JTM sounded very much like classic AC/DC to me.
- The amp hardware user interface was very intuitive for me.
- I did not mess with any blue tooth, the gateway-thingy, or headphones; although, the bass player said his Ipad (he uses for the X-Air) showed the amp was on his Bluetooth, so it immediately did _something_ in the matrix...
- Tolex, grill, and amp recess fit is superb looking; classic look with no protective corners. (Being portable, I'd recommend a protective cover or flight case and we'll likely see these on the market, very soon.)
- It can get VERY loud; much louder than I'd need for our current band volume.
Quick Summary: It is the Lead 12 killer! lol...


----------



## Dmann

big dooley said:


> now bear with me, i'm no EVH and i'm not a perticular fan of his sound, even though i consider it legendary and understand, that many people somehow like to copy it
> so i tried my best to play the intro of unchained and mimic what is known as the brown sound using only the code 25 (line out recording)
> during the take i was pretty satisfied, with the reference that i had in mind, but listening to the original i think it went too sharp sounding, more towards the sound from the first album if you will, and a tad too much gain, so there you go
> initially i put the flanger in there as well, but since it is virtually placed after the preamp, it wasn't satisfying, so i left it off
> 
> overall if i had to do a brown sound song, from a €230.- device i would be happy with this, but i leave it up to you experts




I never thought EVH's tone was anything special either... same with slash....

your dial in sounds pretty good to me on my studio monitors.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Does it sound as good mic'd rather than USB???


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> @big dooley , please share those settings. Sounds very good and we can mess around with a flanger setting if we want to. Thanks!


i intend to share them of course, but i'll try to get a little bit closer first myself...


----------



## Goride

Neileusmaximus said:


> I assume you mean the ones that are inside the back of the amp. Did you bend them inwards or outwards? how much? maybe a millimeter? ill try it but i dont want to break and and have to keep it. it might still be a deal breaker. having an amp for 250 bucks that i have to bend things to get to turn on. since im at work, do you like the amp?



I literally mean the plug that goes into the wall. For some reason the plug was not making a solid enough connection and would not turn on, no matter how many reseating of the plug or switching on and off, etc. I bent the plugs so that they were closer together, kind of like a pincer grip. I plugged it in after doing that, and it fired right up.

I have not had to do this with any other device. So maybe there is some issue with the plug itself. It could be that the plug was not making a solid enough connection with the outlet. Or it could be that by bending the plug, it somehow made a better connection within the cable itself. I really don't know. All I know is that it took me about 15 minutes of dicking around trying different things to get it to turn on. Bending the plugs together is what I did right before it finally turned on. I suppose it could also be a coincidence.


----------



## Ouijam

That plug issue isn't all that uncommon. You'd not have to bend one of the prongs much; just slightly. The IEC power cord is a cheap common purchase part component. Any desktop PC IEC standard power cord would work if you'd want to try as a replacement.


----------



## Ouijam

My nephew was just doing the Eruption taps using the "Rock God" preset (minus the silly Modulation effect: one button press removes it) and it sounds impressive. Every guitar nerd should love this amp for the technology and novelty. I am in that category and I'm really digging this little amp.


----------



## mazzefr




----------



## shooto

here's mine:






with just about 30 min of messing around, I say.......meh-

so these are the Marshalls that I have and what I'm used to hearing: '78 2204, VM 2466, JMD 50w...and for comparative purposes, a Fender Mustang III Ver.2-

first, I have to say, and this might be the 1x12 design or speaker used or cab simulation, it sounds VERY boxy, imho- even when you open the volume up, it begins to bloom, but not out of the box, but like the box is blooming with it-

it IS very dynamic and tube amp stuff like feedback and nice rolled down tones are easily attainable

not a bad learning curve

does some decent and distinct Marshalls (but they are in a 1x12 box as stated)...this really disappoints me...all these HUGE sounding, iconic amps, cut down to radio size-

maybe I need to mess with it more and when people get theirs, someone will find a way to really make it sound as huge as the amps are

for comparison, the Mustang III doesn't have the Marshall choices the CODE has (although the Mustang has the 800, Super Lead, Bluesbreaker...etc) and they aren't profiled by Softube...but the Mustang is REALLY huge sounding and room filling...and the Mustang Marshalls can get really close as well with the same tweakability-

I've gigged with my Mustang many times...don't know if I would gig with the CODE...imho, so far, it's an affordable, Marshall library, bedroom amp-


----------



## munkee

Curious to know if the amp can be modified to power a speaker cab like the earlier 50 fx and dfx did???


----------



## big dooley

munkee said:


> Curious to know if the amp can be modified to power a speaker cab like the earlier 50 fx and dfx did???


yes, in fact that would be very easy
the thing is speakerchoice... use any well known guitarspeaker with it's own perticular voicing and you can pretty much ditch the cabsimulation
a speakercab that is loaded with fullrangers like the beyma 12AG100 or 12GA50, would be the best choice if you still want to use the cabsims...
in fact i'm looking at a 10 inch coaxial speaker meant for car entertainment, as these come in 4 ohms and are indeed full range and flat response, so i can plug in my GR55 guitarsynth too


----------



## big dooley

@shooto 
i think you don't like the closed back design, as the mustang is open back
also, the 10 incher in the code 25 needed some breaking in, it appears to be the case with your 12" too
give it time, you'll start to love it


----------



## munkee

big dooley said:


> yes, in fact that would be very easy
> the thing is speakerchoice... use any well known guitarspeaker with it's own perticular voicing and you can pretty much ditch the cabsimulation
> a speakercab that is loaded with fullrangers like the beyma 12AG100 or 12GA50, would be the best choice if you still want to use the cabsims...
> in fact i'm looking at a 10 inch coaxial speaker meant for car entertainment, as these come in 4 ohms and are indeed full range and flat response, so i can plug in my GR55 guitarsynth too


 
In the past on a Peavey Vypyr I just disconnected the internal speaker and connected a 1/4 jack to the vypyr leads and could connect it to any cabinet. However, I notice the Code amps have the power supply built into the back cover. I assume there's an easy workaround just curious if someone will do it!


----------



## Antmax

If the control panel can be reversed in the case it would be quite trivial to mod your own CODE 50 Head with about $25 of parts. Kind of like the photoshop jobby below.


----------



## big dooley

munkee said:


> In the past on a Peavey Vypyr I just disconnected the internal speaker and connected a 1/4 jack to the vypyr leads and could connect it to any cabinet. However, I notice the Code amps have the power supply built into the back cover. I assume there's an easy workaround just curious if someone will do it!



simple, use a switched jack that disengages the internal speaker, when a jack is plugged in... drill a hole in the back and place it right there
the backplate is actually quite thin, about 5mm or so


----------



## big dooley

Antmax said:


> If the control panel can be reversed in the case it would be quite trivial to mod your own CODE 50 Head with about $25 of parts. Kind of like the photoshop jobby below.


 that is actually quite tough to do with the code 25...


----------



## Toni

I would love to see a comparative review between the CODE and low-watt tube amps like the DSL 5/15 or the Fender Bassbreaker 007/15.

I know, it's kinda apples and oranges, and the price difference is substantial, but it's these amps that people are looking at when they want a practice amp for home/apartment use.


----------



## Sitedrifter

I just ordered a Code 25 and am very much looking forward to it as it will be my first modeling amp.


----------



## Bloodrock

I'm gonna wait on the head version. I think it will be better through a 4x12 with good speakers. I still get good tones from my old mgdfx through good speakers. If the code sounds as good as some are saying in 25w combo form, I think the head will be killer for $350.


----------



## big dooley

Bloodrock said:


> I think it will be better through a 4x12 with good speakers


be aware that the cab simulation won't work that well with well known speakers in regular cabs...


----------



## stw500

...that´s not me.


----------



## shooto

Antmax said:


> If the control panel can be reversed in the case it would be quite trivial to mod your own CODE 50 Head with about $25 of parts. Kind of like the photoshop jobby below.



I'm totally doing that to see if I can get it to sound less boxy


----------



## Rumble

Has anyone done much experimenting with the PowerAmp Presence and Resonance settings yet?

Seems like they're getting ignored, is everyone just leaving them at default settings?


----------



## mazzefr

Rumble said:


> Has anyone done much experimenting with the PowerAmp Presence and Resonance settings yet?
> 
> Seems like they're getting ignored, is everyone just leaving them at default settings?



I'm hoping someone would do a full rundown. Not of the presets and amp models, but of the how versatile the adjustments are for gain, threshold, bass, middle and treble and each parameter of all of the effects. I can't wait to start exploring all of that tomorrow when I get mine.


----------



## big dooley

Rumble said:


> Has anyone done much experimenting with the PowerAmp Presence and Resonance settings yet?



actually by using it, i came up with my code version of the brown sound...
we pretty much all know that the brown sound is about driving the shit out of the powerstage from a valve amplifier
the code emulates 4 different poweramps... when i tried the 100 watt EL34 model, i found that it wouldn't break up enough for what i wanted, so i picked the EL84 class A, which breaks up the most..
this in turn caused a big problem as a full driven class A poweramp turns the low end into mud
the solution was to leave the low end as clean as possible at the preamp and before the poweramp
this was done by boosting the guitarsignal using a modelled overdrive pedal with the level and tone controls set pretty high and the drive at minimum, which made it almost act as a mid and treble boost... again no low end boost...
further on, the tone stack of the preamp was the same story... mids were all the way up, while i kept bass and treble very low
everything was then run to the saturated poweramp sim, where mids and highs were distorted even more and the lows just a little bit, so it was still tight sounding... reintroduce the low end using the resonance control and with the right amount of presence, it turns the little code into a bloody bastard of harmonics and overtones


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> I'm hoping someone would do a full rundown. Not of the presets and amp models, but of the how versatile the adjustments are for gain, threshold, bass, middle and treble and each parameter of all of the effects. I can't wait to start exploring all of that tomorrow when I get mine.



that's nearly impossible, because the tone stack and gain control react differently on each amp model...
for instance with the JTM45 the tone controls are very subtle and hardly do anything (like they should!!!), while the silver jubilee has a lot of response, perticularly at the middle control...
the effects parameter controls need some getting used to, btw 
they're not as intuitive as i expect... they should make them a bit more linear acting imo


----------



## mazzefr

@big dooley , you know way too much to not do a demo..nudge, nudge...


----------



## big dooley

lol, i wouldn't even know where to start... i believe i calculated a 1.2 million different combination possibillities with this bloody thing


----------



## munkee

big dooley said:


> actually by using it, i came up with my code version of the brown sound...
> we pretty much all know that the brown sound is about driving the shit out of the powerstage from a valve amplifier
> the code emulates 4 different poweramps... when i tried the 100 watt EL34 model, i found that it wouldn't break up enough for what i wanted, so i picked the EL84 class A, which breaks up the most..
> this in turn caused a big problem as a full driven class A poweramp turns the low end into mud
> the solution was to leave the low end as clean as possible at the preamp and before the poweramp
> this was done by boosting the guitarsignal using a modelled overdrive pedal with the level and tone controls set pretty high and the drive at minimum, which made it almost act as a mid and treble boost... again no low end boost...
> further on, the tone stack of the preamp was the same story... mids were all the way up, while i kept bass and treble very low
> everything was then run to the saturated poweramp sim, where mids and highs were distorted even more and the lows just a little bit, so it was still tight sounding... reintroduce the low end using the resonance control and with the right amount of presence, it turns the little code into a bloody bastard of harmonics and overtones


I'm really interested in that since VH is my favorite tone. I'm always looking for the tone of the Van Halen isolated guitar tracks on Youtube. Lately I've been listening to the "Feel Your Love Tonight" guitar track, The rhythm and lead tone is perfect!!!!


----------



## solarburn

Thanks for the clips guys! Appreciate it especially noting that each of has different guitars.

Some of these clips got my attention. Still I cancelled my order and will buy later. My impulse control is find and so are my other amps. Look forward to my Bruthers here showing me what they find and more revealing clips. I'm a fan of this build.

Thanks Bid Dooley. Enjoyed your clips. Gives me a good reference point. Also too those who are doing clips. The rest of you speculate way too much. I no listen cause I prefer demos that include guitar and pups used.


----------



## munkee

big dooley said:


> simple, use a switched jack that disengages the internal speaker, when a jack is plugged in... drill a hole in the back and place it right there
> the backplate is actually quite thin, about 5mm or so


I would just do like in this photo of a 100dfx


----------



## jageya

http://richardantonelli.com/track/1031241/amplifire-van-halen-dance?autostart=true

this is a brown tone but thru the amplifire...that code one was a start


----------



## Sailindawg

@jageya, 

Did you play that Van Halen clip through a Kemper or use the Marshall Code?


----------



## Ant000

big dooley said:


> i intend to share them of course, but i'll try to get a little bit closer first myself...



Thanks for posting that, man! I actually love that attempt. I agree it might be slightly gainy or sharp relative to the recording but I still like it a lot. I can't wait for your settings!


----------



## jchrisf

None of these examples of brown sound sounds like Alex beating on a log?

http://www.guitarplayer.com/news/10...e-brown-sound-wasnt-my-toneit-was-alexs/52686


> Van Halen says while he’s not sure if he has synesthesia, he’s absolutely certain everyone has had their facts wrong for all these years.
> 
> “I was never talking about my guitar tone,” he says. “I was talking about Alex’s snare drum. I’ve always thought Alex’s snare drum sounds like he’s beating on a log.”
> 
> When Klosterman presses him that this is a “weird way” to describe sound, Ed simply replies, “It’s an organic sound. Brown is an organic color.”


----------



## munkee

jchrisf said:


> None of these examples of brown sound sounds like Alex beating on a log?
> 
> http://www.guitarplayer.com/news/10...e-brown-sound-wasnt-my-toneit-was-alexs/52686


So true!!! I don't correct people anymore since the term "brown" is used now for amp settings, pedals and all types of gear.


----------



## big dooley

Ant000 said:


> Thanks for posting that, man! I actually love that attempt. I agree it might be slightly gainy or sharp relative to the recording but I still like it a lot. I can't wait for your settings!



i tried a whole song now, but after several attempts (as i said i'm in no way an EVH-player) i finally got something together that i thought was good enough, but found out later, that the backing track had a hic up during playback, so the timing was off when trying to mix the thing together... 

anyway, it's actually quite easy once you know it...
you can use whatever preamp suits you best, but so far the plexi got the best results (DUH...)
the mids are set all the way up, the other controls at own taste
the trick is, to boost the front end, using either the compressor or a distortionpedal, with drive set low (0.1) tone all the way up and level at wish
for the poweramp i used the british class A, as that one distorts the most, use lot's of resonance to retrieve back the low end, presence at wish, but i've used quite a bit
only one choice for cabinet imo, and that's the 1960X...


----------



## Söulcaster

jchrisf said:


> None of these examples of brown sound sounds like Alex beating on a log?
> 
> http://www.guitarplayer.com/news/10...e-brown-sound-wasnt-my-toneit-was-alexs/52686


That's fuxking gold!


----------



## jchrisf

mazzefr said:


> Just picked up my Code 50! It didn't want to connect to my phone but connected right away to my iPad. My phones Bluetooth did something wonky after the Marshmellow upgrade so I'm sure it's not the amp. I'll be busy with it later. Regular life in the way until tonight.
> 
> Edit- now it connected to phone. All good in the 'hood!



Looking forward to hearing what you think. Has anyone played a Code 50 that also knows the Peavey VYPYR VIP series? I can dial in a good Marshall tone with my VIP 2.


----------



## munkee

Just bought a Code 50 from Pitbull Audio. Also just got the notice that it Shipped!!!!


----------



## Dmann

Look at the kids in the candy store now


----------



## diamonded

My code 25 arrived today and it is much better than expected. When I first powered it on I was a little underwhelmed because it seemed as if every preset had thuddy bass and it took me a while to sort some stuff out. Maybe I was just selecting low gain presets or amps. After messing around for a while and using the gateway app I was soon finding all sorts of killer tones. It seems like the trick is to lower the gain and up the volume and presence some and then the Jube and 800 really spring to life. The plexi is incredible too. Some have complained about it sounding boxy and at first it seemed that way to me too.
Now after playing with it for a few hours it doesn't seem that way to me at all. A few here have asked how it compares to the vypyr vip and the mustang.
I had a mustang 3 v2 and a vypyr vip 40 and this just slaughters them. Much more organic and warm. The only drawback is the 25 probably isn't going to be loud enough for a lot of folks here. It's plenty loud on the higher gain amps, but some of the lower gain stuff leaves a little to be desired.
I may swap it for a 50 just to have the gigging option, but for a 200 buck bedroom amp this thing kills. Marshall should sell a million of them.


----------



## mazzefr

Now, I'm a real noob when it comes to amps as my only personal experience was a Marlboro as a kid and my Marshall 5275 Reverb up until I stopped playing several years ago, then it died. So my opinions should be weighed with this in mind. In short, I'm blown away!

Played around with my 50 for about two hours today. Went through all the presets for an hour, which seems impossible not to do even though we've seen that over and over again. The amount of flexibility is overwhelming. It is like an instrument in itself that I need to learn how to "play." It's true that many of the presets are mostly for show so you can hear each effect combined with an amp, or as another poster put it, they are set up for the showroom floor with a touch too much effect to use practically; they are just showing off really.

The fit and finish are very nice and the amp feel lighter than the 28.6lbs it carries. The sound is fantastic! With the wife at work and the kids begging to be impressed, I turned it up to 3 and played. Wow! Clear as a bell and loud. Then 4. Again Wow! No ice picks, no boxy, just sweet! Most amazing was that even that loud, the threshold cut the sound entirely that you wouldn't even know the amp was on. Zero hiss, noise, nothing. I might try louder another day because that volume is addictive. I now understand you tube stack guys wanting all that power  .

The Silver Jubilee tones are already a favorite of mine and I found no need to adjust them at all. Each amp model has its nitch, and sound very good in their own right. Some time in each to tune to your liking and you'll be killing it. I hope to have a good enough ear to recreate the tones of songs I want to play and really look forward to the Marshall community and sharing Code tones. I love this thing!

For those who haven't done so yet, join the community and register your amp. It seems this is where the patch sharing will be happening.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Cool. Good to know. The test will be how it sounds compared to my Jube. See how close it gets. I think it will be fun. Looking forward to seeing mine, whenever that is...
I don't really wanna match any particular tones from any artists, just get a good sounding boosted 800, a Jube, JVM and maybe a DSL tone and go!!!


----------



## CliffyG

Noob here. Is it possible to run this through an effects loop return to use the power section of a louder amp using the headphone jack?


----------



## Toni

Is it easily possible to turn the Code 50 down to bedroom levels, or is that area too narrow on the master volume knob?


----------



## munkee

I know the footswitch(91009) isn't out yet. Does anyone know if it'll turn on/off effects? When I read the description it doesn't look like it does???


----------



## Georgiatec

munkee said:


> I know the footswitch(91009) isn't out yet. Does anyone know if it'll turn on/off effects? When I read the description it doesn't look like it does???



The JMD footswitch can be programmed to perform different tasks. Saved pre-set recall, switch fx on and off, switch loop on and off etc. I would expect the Code version to have similar.
I know it's early doors with the amp yet but, has anybody used it live with a midi type switcher yet?


----------



## Plectrum

munkee said:


> I know the footswitch(91009) isn't out yet. Does anyone know if it'll turn on/off effects? When I read the description it doesn't look like it does???



Yes it will. Having read its manual (you can download it from the Marshall web site) it has two modes: pre-set mode and switch mode. In switch mode buttons 1,2 and 3 toggle pre-effect, modulation and delay respectively but can be re-assigned to toggle any section you like or even tuner ot tap tempo,


----------



## AJU

Okay having checked the marshall site - its not the easiest of sites in the world - there is nowhere I can see the manual for the Code Pedal (PEDL 91009, I think) both in amps and pedals. Is there a link for the footswitch?


----------



## Rumble

AJU said:


> Okay having checked the marshall site - its not the easiest of sites in the world - there is nowhere I can see the manual for the Code Pedal (PEDL 91009, I think) both in amps and pedals. Is there a link for the footswitch?


Handbook at bottom of the main description here: https://marshallamps.com/products/amplifiers/code/code-50/


----------



## Plectrum

AJU said:


> Okay having checked the marshall site - its not the easiest of sites in the world - there is nowhere I can see the manual for the Code Pedal (PEDL 91009, I think) both in amps and pedals. Is there a link for the footswitch?



I see they've changed things a bit so there's no longer a link to it from the Code amps but this url

https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/PEDL-91009_OwnersManual_V12_LANGS.pdf

has just worked for me.


----------



## jchrisf

diamonded said:


> A few here have asked how it compares to the vypyr vip and the mustang.
> I had a mustang 3 v2 and a vypyr vip 40 and this just slaughters them. Much more organic and warm.



Nice.. now just to see/hear how it competes with the DSL40c


----------



## stw500

jchrisf said:


> Nice.. now just to see/hear how it competes with the DSL40c


Which costs 800 EUR, not 230 (Code 25) or 329 (Code 50), this we should keep an eye on.


----------



## jchrisf

stw500 said:


> Which costs 800 EUR, not 230 (Code 25) or 329 (Code 50), this we should keep an eye on.



I just want to know how close it can get in sound is all as I am going to get one or the other.


----------



## Sitedrifter

My Code 25 will be here Thursday. I am excited in getting this amp to test out. I hope I like it


----------



## big dooley

Toni said:


> Is it easily possible to turn the Code 50 down to bedroom levels, or is that area too narrow on the master volume knob?



well as far as the code 25:
with the (preamp)volume turned all the way up, master set on 3 is already loud enough to get the cops at the doorstep, if your neighbours don't like you
you can dial it in easier with moderate preamp volume levels though
code 50 should therefore be worse... which imo is a good thing 

but for bedroomstuff, these amps are just great


----------



## mazzefr

Toni said:


> Is it easily possible to turn the Code 50 down to bedroom levels, or is that area too narrow on the master volume knob?



There is a volume 'bump' on the master volume right around 1 that may make it hard. It's a fine adjustment but if I can, you can.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

CliffyG said:


> Noob here. Is it possible to run this through an effects loop return to use the power section of a louder amp using the headphone jack?


Yes but be careful as the headphone out is a slightly amplified signal.


----------



## gruffydd3

I've been waiting to get a Code 50 for a while now. Yesterday I checked Guitar Center's site and it showed a July date. I checked again today and it showed in stock at my local store. A nice surprise!

I drove there soon after that to try one out. They hadn't even unboxed it yet. They unpacked it and plugged it in but it wouldn't turn on. After trying a couple different power cables and receptacles it was still no go.

Fortunately, they had two of them. I tried the second one and really liked most of the models I tried. I just got home with it a bit ago and hopefully I'll have time to explore it some more tonight.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

gruffydd3 said:


> I've been waiting to get a Code 50 for a while now. Yesterday I checked Guitar Center's site and it showed a July date. I checked again today and it showed in stock at my local store. A nice surprise!
> 
> I drove there soon after that to try one out. They hadn't even unboxed it yet. They unpacked it and plugged it in but it wouldn't turn on. After trying a couple different power cables and receptacles it was still no go.
> 
> Fortunately, they had two of them. I tried the second one and really liked most of the models I tried. I just got home with it a bit ago and hopefully I'll have time to explore it some more tonight.



I couldn't help but check my local GC's after reading your post, and it turns out both of them have them in stock (both 25 & 50) and ready for pick up right now … I'm really tempted to head over there.


----------



## mazzefr

crossroadsnyc said:


> I couldn't help but check my local GC's after reading your post, and it turns out both of them have them in stock (both 25 & 50) and ready for pick up right now … I'm really tempted to head over there.



Do it! You know you want to...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mazzefr said:


> Do it! You know you want to...



Dude, I want to sooooo bad … I just texted my GF letting her know I might step out in the event she gets here later and I'm not home yet


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, they have both the 25 & 50 … what do you guys think? I'm kinda leaning toward the 50 given the 12 inch speaker, but some of the comments regarding volume give me pause that this is the right idea. I only want this as an amp I can fool around with here at home at reasonable volumes (and not eat up tube life). Will the 50 be too much for what I'm looking for? I can't envision myself gigging w/it, as I have other amps for that. Mazz, what's the deal w/the volume taper? More akin to a 1987 / 1959 … meaning more of an on / off?


----------



## mazzefr

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ok, they have both the 25 & 50 … what do you guys think? I'm kinda leaning toward the 50 given the 12 inch speaker, but some of the comments regarding volume give me pause that this is the right idea. I only want this as an amp I can fool around with here at home at reasonable volumes (and not eat up tube life). Will the 50 be too much for what I'm looking for? I can't envision myself gigging w/it, as I have other amps for that. Mazz, what's the deal w/the volume taper? More akin to a 1987 / 1959 … meaning more of an on / off?



If you are in a city apartment, get the 25. I don't know a thing about the amps you mentioned but no, I wouldn't say it's an on/off. Just a spot that brings it from "bedroom quiet" to "bedroom loud". After that, louder and louder and louder and LOUDER, hehe


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mazzefr said:


> If you are in a city apartment, get the 25. I don't know a thing about the amps you mentioned but no, I wouldn't say it's an on/off. Just a spot that brings it from "bedroom quiet" to "bedroom loud". After that, louder and louder and louder and LOUDER, hehe



Are you able to manage like a normal television volume with the 50?


----------



## mazzefr

crossroadsnyc said:


> Are you able to manage like a normal television volume with the 50?



Yes. It's that spot right before the bump. Master volume around 0.8


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mazzefr said:


> Yes. It's that spot right before the bump. Master volume around 0.8



Thanks dude … I think you might have convinced me to go w/the 50. Now I guess I have to decide whether I want to head over there now or in the morning.


----------



## mazzefr

crossroadsnyc said:


> Thanks dude … I think you might have convinced me to go w/the 50. Now I guess I have to decide whether I want to head over there now or in the morning.



No time like the present...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mazzefr said:


> No time like the present...



Yeah, I'm so tempted, but I'm not going to really have the time to play tonight, so it might be easier to get it tomorrow so I'm not staring at it out of the corner of my eye all night


----------



## Dogs of Doom

GC wants out of my purchase. I have to call them if I still want it, or they are going to cancel my order. I ordered it w/ my 20% off coupon & it went through. In the letter they sent, they said "price subject to change", etc...

I have 2 weeks to call. If they won't honor their original deal, I'll get mine from Sweetwater...


----------



## mazzefr

big dooley said:


> i tried a whole song now, but after several attempts (as i said i'm in no way an EVH-player) i finally got something together that i thought was good enough, but found out later, that the backing track had a hic up during playback, so the timing was off when trying to mix the thing together...
> 
> anyway, it's actually quite easy once you know it...
> you can use whatever preamp suits you best, but so far the plexi got the best results (DUH...)
> the mids are set all the way up, the other controls at own taste
> the trick is, to boost the front end, using either the compressor or a distortionpedal, with drive set low (0.1) tone all the way up and level at wish
> for the poweramp i used the british class A, as that one distorts the most, use lot's of resonance to retrieve back the low end, presence at wish, but i've used quite a bit
> only one choice for cabinet imo, and that's the 1960X...



@big dooley , please try this flanger setting with what you did for Unchained and tell me what you think.

Mode- Jet
Speed- 2.7
Depth- 6.8
Regen- 3.1

I follow your suggestions above for the rest and I think it sounds real good.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think you'll really like it. For the price, it makes a versatile little amp. I can't wait until the 100H starts getting shipped out...



My biggest interest in the amp is in the ability to plug in some headphones and have some fun playing along w/songs in complete silence. I've had a couple of Line 6 amps / Pods (most recent being an HD500), and while fun in that respect, they kind of missed the mark on modeling Marshall amps. If this thing lives up to what I think are my realistic expectations, then I'll be really happy w/it. Right now it's sitting about 5 feet from me … still boxed up … this is great foreplay


----------



## mazzefr

Tantric..


----------



## Dmann

crossroadsnyc said:


> My biggest interest in the amp is in the ability to plug in some headphones and have some fun playing along w/songs in complete silence. I've had a couple of Line 6 amps / Pods (most recent being an HD500), and while fun in that respect, they kind of missed the mark on modeling Marshall amps. If this thing lives up to what I think are my realistic expectations, then I'll be really happy w/it. Right now it's sitting about 5 feet from me … still boxed up … this is great foreplay



As long as you don't do a 10 minute unboxing video......


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dmann said:


> As long as you don't do a 10 minute unboxing video......



That's not a bad troll idea


----------



## samadams

Code arrived just as I was leaving for Download Festival. Have to wait until next week...


----------



## iron broadsword

Just saw this vid.. I'll still hold final judgement til I can play one myself but man.. I might pick up a 25 for recording direct with. Quite impressed.


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> I see they've changed things a bit so there's no longer a link to it from the Code amps but this url
> 
> https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/PEDL-91009_OwnersManual_V12_LANGS.pdf
> 
> has just worked for me.


cheers Plectrum, 

worked for me too - downloaded it straight away before they change their mind ;-)


----------



## AJU

Okay, I never tried the tuner on the old versions. I do use a lot of open tunings the drop ones and open G are there but one I like to use a lot is Open D - sadly there is only really one true open tuning though. Of course I have other tuners and I know what the notes are but it would be quite nice to be able to change the tunings to suit my needs. Does any one know if this is going to happen or not - Its not a deal breaker for me as the tuner was not the reason I bought this amp.

I was kinda hoping it may be possible to use it. There is no DADGAD so no playing kashmir or other similar tunes by Zep then.


----------



## mazzefr

Double drop covers 5 out of 6... you can use the 12th fret harmonic on the 5th to tune the 2nd.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Maybe...

we can start a new thread for:

*software (done)
*sample clips

*add your own?

feel free, as they might get lost in this thread anyway, & that way people can have a quick resource for either/or...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, I split off the USB, phone/tab, bluetooth stuff. Some of it might be a little clunky, because there were other side issues in some posts, but I left the quotes to this thread, so you can follow things back if needed...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My initial impression CODE 50 review:


----------



## CBHScott

crossroadsnyc said:


> My initial impression CODE 50 review:



 - uh, oh...


----------



## shooto

crossroadsnyc said:


> My initial impression CODE 50 review:



^ Totally


----------



## Oldpunk

Please do tell Cross. 

I've been going back n forth whether I should pick up a 25 since they've become available but after just playing my jmd for an hour I'm still not sure why I'd want one. It's just hard to see everyone with new toys more than anything I think, lol.


----------



## Zeg1

Hey guys !

After seeing the first reviews of the Marshall Code 25, i decided to buy one.. blindly... (well, it's cheap and i needed a practice amp, as my TSL 100 stack is too big for the bedroom).
First a little presentation : I've been playing guitar for 25 years (yeah, i know, i'm old !), mostly rock/hardrock.. raised on hair metal... ;-)
i'm quite a geek, and like to try out new gadgets, like the PODs when then came out (which i liked quite a lot back then).. just to say, i'm not a close minded tube elitist.

it's been a week since i have the code 25... and so far.. i find it extremely disappointing !
Some mid-gain sounds are ok (JCM 800, silver jubilee) BUT...

The "OD DSL" amp model is a bad joke. even with gain control at 0, you get some extremely distorted kind of 'bitcrusher digital mud'... totally useless...

The overdrive/distortion FX are .. peculiar.. they introduce a lot of gain with not much control over it.. drive control is way too drivy, and the level control only raises the global sound level, without increasing the amp's gain (as a clean boost would).
its tone control isn't better..
An example : pickup a clean amp.. add some dist fx in ODR mode to add some slight dirt to the sound... well.. at drive = 0, you have no sound at all (why ??).. at 0.1 .. it's already way too distorded !! O_o
Alternatively, it's also extremely difficult to get a high gain sound that doesn't sound extremely muddy with extremely annoying digital artefacts on the low strings (and i'm talking regular 6 strings here, not 7 or 8). They sound like '85 digital distortions.. A simple basic low E power chord sounds awful...
and you can't really roll back the guitar's volume to get a clean sound like on real amps (or other good modeling devices)
Most cab simulations sound extremely boxy, and there's no post EQ, so you can't compensate : that's a terrible lack .. it's actually incredible they didn't include one !!!

all in all.. i spent hours trying to get good sounds.. got a decent Guns n Roses / ACDC like sounds using JCM 800s at low gain... can't really go into 'justice for all' territory as no post EQ to actually scoop the sound correctly...
forget about high gain metal.. "clean" high distortions are out of reach for this device...

my conclusion ; this is a toy.. no more.. i'll probably use it with an external modeler (like a POD or something like that).. heck.. even a vamp 2 would sound better !
i give it a 2/10 for the JCM 800 and jubilee...


----------



## Antmax

Most people who have posted online seem to like the CODE. The clean to dirty volume modulation and picking dynamics are supposed to be one of it's stand out features compared to other budget modeling amps. Look forward to trying it out tomorrow when mine arrives. I'm hoping it will replace biasFX for practice since I've got way too many cables and interfaces in my study.


----------



## jmp45

Thanks Zeg, I was waiting for a review shedding a different light on this amp. I have a 50 on order, I'll give it a try if it doesn't work out it goes back. I'm not a metal player and really haven't heard much of anything other than high gain except for a few examples. It sounds like the the drives go from off to full on. I'll know more once they are available and I have time to tinker.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

@Zeg1 

have you adjusted the resonance & presence?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

CBHScott said:


> - uh, oh...



Yeah, my excitement got the best of me, so I kind of took the day off to play around w/it this morning / afternoon. While I've managed to dial in a couple of pretty good overdriven tones (think 1980's), everything else has sounded really flat. Here are my early observations:

* The clean tones are very sterile / uninspiring
* The edge of break up blues type tones are very sterile / artificial / uninspiring
* The classic rock type tones are very sterile / artificial / uninspiring
* The amp sounds really boomy / boxy
* The touch sensitivity is nowhere near what I was expecting given the online video reviews I've watched (it's there, but minimally)
* The sound cut out on me at one point, but in fairness that could be an issue w/my cable, as it came back to life after I wiggled it a bit
* I also had an issue w/playing music via the MP3 input so I could play along w/some songs, but that issue might have been addressed in the other thread DOD was kind enough to create … though, even in addressing it, I've learned that unless I'm using headphones, playing along w/songs (which is really what i wanted this for) isn't going to sound very good (see the other thread for my full comments on this)

I came into this w/what I think are pretty realistic expectations, and my initial impression is that the amp doesn't measure up. Nevertheless, I want to give it a fair shake for a couple of days, as it could vey well be that I'm not dialing it in properly, and there's also the case of what sounds bad one day can sound glorious the next (fingers crossed).

On a good note, it's a very nice looking amp, and it's much lighter than I anticipated … couldn't be more than 25-30lbs.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

jmp45 said:


> Thanks Zeg, I was waiting for a review shedding a different light on this amp. I have a 50 on order, I'll give it a try if it doesn't work out it goes back. I'm not a metal player and really haven't heard much of anything other than high gain except for a few examples. It sounds like the the drives go from off to full on. I'll know more once they are available and I have time to tinker.


In many of the videos, all they do is show how the volume on the guitar works just like on a plexi, so turn the volume down & it's clean, nudge it up & it acts accordingly. I don't see an all or nothing amp at all & that's not my experience checking out the live demos in person...


----------



## Zeg1

Dogs of Doom said:


> @Zeg1
> 
> have you adjusted the resonance & presence?


yes.. tried a lot of settings... everything...

also.. some advice : beware of the noise gate threshold, its default value is way too high and kills your sound...


----------



## Zeg1

Dogs of Doom said:


> In many of the videos, all they do is show how the volume on the guitar works just like on a plexi, so turn the volume down & it's clean, nudge it up & it acts accordingly. I don't see an all or nothing amp at all & that's not my experience checking out the live demos in person...



well.. yes and no... 
in high gain settings, you can lower the distortion using the volume pot.. but not to a almost clean sound... 
even with noise gate off, you still have quite a distorded sound...
on any real tube preamp, you can get a quite good clean sound when the guitar volume is very close to 0.. not on the code 25


----------



## shooto

Out of it all...I dig the Bluesbreaker, the JTM45 and cleanish Plexi....that's it...on it almost a week and still can't get anything that would sound decent out of the bedroom from it...to bad...and those of us with JMDs had really high hopes...I'll be sticking with my JMD


----------



## AJU

mazzefr said:


> Double drop covers 5 out of 6... you can use the 12th fret harmonic on the 5th to tune the 2nd.


harmonics what are they ;-)


----------



## big dooley

i just don't like the DSL preamps, jubilee is very good, JVM OD is like coming home
i hardly use the modulation effects, but i hardly use those in any situation
cab simulation is very good, i really like this when i use it with the big rig 
audio playback isn't good enough for me, with this speaker... 
i'm about to swap it, still doing some research on that 
i've got an idea, but need to work it out, before i make my decision


----------



## Oldpunk

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, my excitement got the best of me, so I kind of took the day off to play around w/it this morning / afternoon. While I've managed to dial in a couple of pretty good overdriven tones (think 1980's), everything else has sounded really flat. Here are my early observations:
> 
> * The clean tones are very sterile / uninspiring
> * The edge of break up blues type tones are very sterile / artificial / uninspiring
> * The classic rock type tones are very sterile / artificial / uninspiring
> * The amp sounds really boomy / boxy
> * The touch sensitivity is nowhere near what I was expecting given the online video reviews I've watched (it's there, but minimally)
> * The sound cut out on me at one point, but in fairness that could be an issue w/my cable, as it came back to life after I wiggled it a bit
> * I also had an issue w/playing music via the MP3 input so I could play along w/some songs, but that issue might have been addressed in the other thread DOD was kind enough to create … though, even in addressing it, I've learned that unless I'm using headphones, playing along w/songs (which is really what i wanted this for) isn't going to sound very good (see the other thread for my full comments on this)
> 
> I came into this w/what I think are pretty realistic expectations, and my initial impression is that the amp doesn't measure up. Nevertheless, I want to give it a fair shake for a couple of days, as it could vey well be that I'm not dialing it in properly, and there's also the case of what sounds bad one day can sound glorious the next (fingers crossed).
> 
> On a good note, it's a very nice looking amp, and it's much lighter than I anticipated … couldn't be more than 25-30lbs.



Thanks cross, my thirst has diminished. Lol @ looks being a redeeming factor. Gonna pass and put the money towards a strat instead.


----------



## shooto

Thought about a speaker swap as well...might try that....speaker swap made the Mustang better as well


----------



## big dooley

shooto said:


> Thought about a speaker swap as well...might try that....speaker swap made the Mustang better as well


did you try the amp through a fullrange system yet, using either the usb or the line out?


----------



## CliffyG

crossroadsnyc said:


> My initial impression CODE 50 review:


Luv the Brit. Um why the face?


----------



## CliffyG

Zeg1 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> After seeing the first reviews of the Marshall Code 25, i decided to buy one.. blindly... (well, it's cheap and i needed a practice amp, as my TSL 100 stack is too big for the bedroom).
> First a little presentation : I've been playing guitar for 25 years (yeah, i know, i'm old !), mostly rock/hardrock.. raised on hair metal... ;-)
> i'm quite a geek, and like to try out new gadgets, like the PODs when then came out (which i liked quite a lot back then).. just to say, i'm not a close minded tube elitist.
> 
> it's been a week since i have the code 25... and so far.. i find it extremely disappointing !
> Some mid-gain sounds are ok (JCM 800, silver jubilee) BUT...
> 
> The "OD DSL" amp model is a bad joke. even with gain control at 0, you get some extremely distorted kind of 'bitcrusher digital mud'... totally useless...
> 
> The overdrive/distortion FX are .. peculiar.. they introduce a lot of gain with not much control over it.. drive control is way too drivy, and the level control only raises the global sound level, without increasing the amp's gain (as a clean boost would).
> its tone control isn't better..
> An example : pickup a clean amp.. add some dist fx in ODR mode to add some slight dirt to the sound... well.. at drive = 0, you have no sound at all (why ??).. at 0.1 .. it's already way too distorded !! O_o
> Alternatively, it's also extremely difficult to get a high gain sound that doesn't sound extremely muddy with extremely annoying digital artefacts on the low strings (and i'm talking regular 6 strings here, not 7 or 8). They sound like '85 digital distortions.. A simple basic low E power chord sounds awful...
> and you can't really roll back the guitar's volume to get a clean sound like on real amps (or other good modeling devices)
> Most cab simulations sound extremely boxy, and there's no post EQ, so you can't compensate : that's a terrible lack .. it's actually incredible they didn't include one !!!
> 
> all in all.. i spent hours trying to get good sounds.. got a decent Guns n Roses / ACDC like sounds using JCM 800s at low gain... can't really go into 'justice for all' territory as no post EQ to actually scoop the sound correctly...
> forget about high gain metal.. "clean" high distortions are out of reach for this device...
> 
> my conclusion ; this is a toy.. no more.. i'll probably use it with an external modeler (like a POD or something like that).. heck.. even a vamp 2 would sound better !
> i give it a 2/10 for the JCM 800 and jubilee...


And you couldn't have posted this two days ago??? Well, tomorrow's another day. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## j.p.

Just ordered a demo model of the Code 50 from Sweetwater and had a quick question - does the speaker on these have to be broken in? And if so, how to go about it? Really looks like a fun little amp, sold the Vox Valvetronix 40+ I had to go towards this purchase....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

CliffyG said:


> Luv the Brit. Um why the face?



Because I feel a bit awkward being honest with my initial impression. The amp has received really good reviews, so I'm a bit on the outside looking in at the moment (which is why i also want to be fair by giving it a few days). I'm going to spend some time tomorrow really digging into it, so I'm sure that will give me a better perspective.


----------



## Louis Miranda

j.p. said:


> Just ordered a demo model of the Code 50 from Sweetwater and had a quick question - does the speaker on these have to be broken in? And if so, how to go about it? Really looks like a fun little amp, sold the Vox Valvetronix 40+ I had to go towards this purchase....


That's great man. I have the new vox av30 and when I get my code 50 I will compare the two amps and whichever one I like better then I will sell the worst of the two


----------



## mazzefr

crossroadsnyc said:


> Because I feel a bit awkward being honest with my initial impression. The amp has received really good reviews, so I'm a bit on the outside looking in at the moment (which is why i also want to be fair by giving it a few days). I'm going to spend some time tomorrow really digging into it, so I'm sure that will give me a better perspective.



I think more experienced guys would do best to just start from scratch and build your own sound. I can see how moving from preset to preset, amp to amp, can make them sound crappy because they are voiced so differently. Are they accurate? I have no idea. Forget the presets all together, don't even listen to them.

For neophytes like me, this thing is an all access pass to the carnival. I've scrolled through the presets a few times and try playing a tune that goes with that setting. I hate tremolo in almost every form so those are the ones I'll be writing over first.

Coming from the Marshall 5275, there is no comparison in sound, specifically, no ice picks. That 75 Reverb was terrible for ice picks. Multiple voices and every effect i would want. No, it's not tubes, it's not "boutique", but I can't imagine a sound I can't create with effort and fine tuning.


----------



## diamonded

I can understand some folks being disappointed if all they do is scroll through presets. As I've mentioned in other posts if you take a setting like the jubilee reverb and turn the gain down to two or so and the volume up then you have a great Gnr sound. Also remember that the volume in the app is just the preset
Volume. You might have to turn the master on the amp up a bit. I've owned a mustang 3 v2 and vypyr vip and there is nothing close to the Jube or jcm800
Tones of the code in either of those. There are some tones I don't care for the blues breaker comes to mind. Sounds kind of like a muffled wah to me.
I also had to turn the presence up some to get the Jube to my taste. You may have to go in and play with the eq. Gain, etc but there are plenty of great
Tones in this thing. If I could get the flaky bluetooth connection figured out I will be set.


----------



## j.p.

Yes, I did like some of the sounds on the Vox, but the Valvetronix had a little hum and a hiss that I tried to eliminate by playing with the noise gate, which worked for the most part. Had a Peavey Vypyr before that and it was OK, hoping this sounds a lot better with the 12".


----------



## chiliphil1

Man, you guys have got me so confused! I'm still on the fence with buying one ( I will try one in person when they hit local stores ) but for now I just don't know. It was looking good for a while but now it seems like people aren't liking the sound, the app and BT don't work properly.. HMM>.. Anyway, I'm still just wondering how it does on Marshall models. Line6 does a great job with high gain stuff, Mesa, 5150, etc but no modeler I have ever used gets anywhere close to actual Marshall sound. If it nails those then MAYBE it could work in conjunction with a L6 product to have a better range of tones, all in all it's not looking too good right now. I'll just have to wait to play one I guess, from what I read I don't think I'll buy one sight un seen.


----------



## jmp45

For a 50 watt combo practice, novelty and noodling amp at $250? It's the cost of a decent midrange priced pedal. I'll give it a try but really not expecting much. Certainly not expecting a convincing EJ patch.


----------



## Antmax

Yeah I was going to say. We need to look at the price and put this into perspective. I spent almost as much on BiasFX desktop and an interface, With the CODE you get an interface, blutooth, amp and speaker etc. It's competitively priced against a MG30 or Mustang II and should sound better and have much more convenient and intuitive controls. 

It seems to be a bargain for it's intended audience at this price point. A lot of people that aren't too happy seem to be coming from amps that cost at least double on the used market and regularly play with professional grade tube amps. 

I can't really have an opinion since mine hasn't arrived yet. If it sounds boxy, I wonder if there are any mods that can be done to the cabinet. Like opening the back somewhat or as already suggested, trying a different speaker. I'm just hoping it is manageable and sounds good at TV volumes so I can retire my MG and BiasFX.


----------



## Ant000

Just since I've seen a few negative reaction all of a sudden, I should say my very positive Code25 impression is from the perspective of needing a compelling practice tool. I hated my Apogee Jam/Garageband and Amplitube Slash attempts at digital tones and looping/slowing/headphone playing.

I have a JMP1C that I adore which makes me feel the sound in a way the CODE does not.... but that thing cost me almost 800 bucks. I don't quite get why someone would expect the CODE to compete with the JMD or any of those amps.

But the varying quality of the sound when messing with some of the less obvious presets (presence, noise gate, resonance, non-master volume, cab) is something to keep in mind. I've made a lot of progress beyond the factory presets... most of which I actively dislike aside from the JCM800 Heaven (while still loving the amp).


----------



## CliffyG

Is it tomorrow yet??? Not qualified to evaluate but may do a love it leave it or lump it over the weekend. Fearing the mustang 1 disappointment. The champion 2 sounded so much better. Fingers crossed. Wondering how long it'll take to break in the speaker tho... Any advice from 25ers out there greatly appreciated...


----------



## diamonded

As much as I gush over some of the tones you cen get out of this thing, there are some that they seemed to have dropped the ball on.
The dsl models and others have this really flubby bass that is not indicative of the actual amp at all. I've owned several dsl's over the years and 
I don't know what they are doing with this model. As Good as some of the models are it seems like some are only about half finished.


----------



## Zeg1

mazzefr said:


> I think more experienced guys would do best to just start from scratch and build your own sound. I can see how moving from preset to preset, amp to amp, can make them sound crappy because they are voiced so differently. Are they accurate? I have no idea. Forget the presets all together, don't even listen to them.



as with pretty much every device, factory presets are extremely bad... I always start fresh, turning everything off, then making my own patches...


----------



## Zeg1

diamonded said:


> As much as I gush over some of the tones you cen get out of this thing, there are some that they seemed to have dropped the ball on.
> The dsl models and others have this really flubby bass that is not indicative of the actual amp at all. I've owned several dsl's over the years and
> I don't know what they are doing with this model. As Good as some of the models are it seems like some are only about half finished.



yeah.. like i said.. the DSL model is useless, a real joke !
All amp models on this amp have that "flubby bass" syndrom, to some extent (depends on the model)... when you increase the gain.. 
also.. contrary to real analog devices, on this amp, saturations don't mix ! I mean : overdrive/distortion + amp gain don't mix well, and produce a very artificial/digital sound with a lot of artefacts... thus making very high gain sounds impossible


----------



## big dooley

other speaker is ordered, will report back


----------



## Rumble

People are embarrassed to be critical because earlier posts were so positive. People are embarrassed they were positive because later posts are critical. 

I want to hear what individual people actually think, positive or negative, not a consensus led by the most vocal/respected posters. So much tone is in the ears/head. So please everyone keep the posts coming with your own views, even when they are totally opposite to others.

I think this thread worked itself up into a frenzy of anticipation during the wait period and made the CODE into something it never was. Expectations seem to play a big part in people's reactions. If you expected a cheap as chips home practice/noodling amp with some decent Marshall tones and a few effects you're quids in. If you were expecting a JMD-2 or a giggable amp to rival your tube rig, no dice.

I get the feeling anyone who is worried they might be disappointed is likely to have the higher expectations. Get thee to the shops and hear it in person!


----------



## Toni

diamonded said:


> As much as I gush over some of the tones you cen get out of this thing, there are some that they seemed to have dropped the ball on.
> The dsl models and others have this really flubby bass that is not indicative of the actual amp at all. I've owned several dsl's over the years and
> I don't know what they are doing with this model. As Good as some of the models are it seems like some are only about half finished.



Are you by any chance able to compare the overall amp to the DSL5C? I am kinda torn between the two, especially now that a few negative impressions are coming in. I am mainly looking for an apartment amp with headphone support.


----------



## stw500

diamonded said:


> As much as I gush over some of the tones you cen get out of this thing, there are some that they seemed to have dropped the ball on.
> The dsl models and others have this really flubby bass that is not indicative of the actual amp at all. I've owned several dsl's over the years and
> I don't know what they are doing with this model. As Good as some of the models are it seems like some are only about half finished.



Like i said one or two pages before, comparing between amps who differs in costs several 100 Dollars/EUR is not fair. Nevertheless we all will see, if firmware-updates in the future improve the Code, so he sounds like a DSL.


----------



## Zeg1

stw500 said:


> Like i said one or two pages before, comparing between amps who differs in costs several 100 Dollars/EUR is not fair.



It's Marshall that does this comparison by naming the amp model 'DSL', and advertising the Code as being able to reproduce those amps 
But I think it's important to stress the difference between "it doesn't sound exactly like a DSL" and "it sounds like crap, I just can't play at all with such a sound", don't you think ?

I don't mind having an approximate replica... as long as the sound is good.. I played the POD XT a lot, it didn't always sound exactly like the targeted amps, but it sounded good enough for me to enjoy playing it... 



stw500 said:


> Nevertheless we all will see, if firmware-updates in the future improve the Code, so he sounds like a DSL.



That's the big hope I have... This amp's sounds comes 100% from software, and software can be upgraded ! Let's hope they fix things ( and add a @#$ post EQ !! ). The question being, will Marshall invest in this product line and offer long term support, fixes, regular updates ? Too soon to tell...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I don't expect it to rival my tube amps. Regardless of price, for me it has to be as above playable and sound good to me. If I don't feel excited to play it, that I am enjoying playing when I use the CODE, especially considering I have a few other tube amps to play, then why keep it? Here in Canada a 50 will set me back about 400 bucks. If I gather little enjoyment from it, be it from lacking tone or too difficult to tweak and get just right, I won't keep mine when it comes in.
If it sounds decent enough that I like playing it and will haul it (cause it's little, light and versatile) to practices then it wins!!!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Ok. Hell I did it. Just pulled the trigger and ordered the 50w combo.


----------



## shooto

As far as comparisons go...I don't think it's out of place to expect really good results because it's Softube...and the Marshall/Softube partnership has already proven itself with the JMD and it's models (which are very good)...so, same technology, smaller platform...but still, same technology and the CODE should reflect that

I also compared it to the Mustang...which is all modelling and same price point as well...granted, they have different emphasis but all those things being even, the Mustang has the ability to not just mimic the amp but it can make that amp sound as huge as it is...the Marshall just doesn't do that, IMHO...personally, that's where it dropped the ball with its modelling (and it shouldn't have, the JMD is not like that...same people, same technology)...it's like having KISS at your birthday party...but they show up and do a soft acoustic set


----------



## jmp45

I'm curious how they profile the amp models. Are they using a Kemper or something like similar?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

shooto said:


> As far as comparisons go...I don't think it's out of place to expect really good results because it's Softube...and the Marshall/Softube partnership has already proven itself with the JMD and it's models (which are very good)...so, same technology, smaller platform...but still, same technology and the CODE should reflect that
> 
> I also compared it to the Mustang...which is all modelling and same price point as well...granted, they have different emphasis but all those things being even, the Mustang has the ability to not just mimic the amp but it can make that amp sound as huge as it is...the Marshall just doesn't do that, IMHO...personally, that's where it dropped the ball with its modelling (and it shouldn't have, the JMD is not like that...same people, same technology)...it's like having KISS at your birthday party...but they show up and do a soft acoustic set


Well, yes & no... The DSL, JVM, etc. are done the same, as in the JMD, except, they sampled more dynamic stages & higher resolutions/sample rates. I think the problem is you're comparing a 50/100 watt tube amp, to a class D solid state of 25/50 watts. If you are running the small speaker of the 25, or even the smaller cab of particle board in the 50, to running a JMD into a 4x12 w/ whatever your favorite blend of speakers & pushing the tube amp w/ thump, well, obviously, the CODE will not thump your chest. I also notice that when going from 100 watt to 50 & especially when running my 1 watter tube JVM.

I do notice it a lot less, when I run through a mic & into any sort of sound system. I'm used to listening through studio monitors, pretty much 100% of the time these days, so I'm not getting that cab in the room thump. I probably won't miss that much going to the CODE going direct into the mixing console. When I play, it sounds like a CD playing all the time, on a studio mixdown. Playing in a band might be a different story, as once you get drums & bass in the room, it changes things. Run the CODE into one of your amps via the effects return or insert & see how you like it. Just play around w/ turning off the cab/amp sims...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My day 2 CODE 50 review:


----------



## CBHScott

crossroadsnyc said:


> My day 2 CODE 50 review:




That's better!


----------



## Toni

Dogs of Doom said:


> Well, yes & no... The DSL, JVM, etc. are done the same, as in the JMD, except, they sampled more dynamic stages & higher resolutions/sample rates. I think the problem is you're comparing a 50/100 watt tube amp, to a class D solid state of 25/50 watts. If you are running the small speaker of the 25, or even the smaller cab of particle board in the 50, to running a JMD into a 4x12 w/ whatever your favorite blend of speakers & pushing the tube amp w/ thump, well, obviously, the CODE will not thump your chest. I also notice that when going from 100 watt to 50 & especially when running my 1 watter tube JVM.



Looking forward to the first impressions of the head and the 4x12 cabinet. Obviously, one can't expect the cabinet to be in the same league as Marshall's more expensive cabinets with Celestion speakers, but at least none of the amp models should sound "small" with it.


----------



## Dmann

chuckharmonjr said:


> Ok. Hell I did it. Just pulled the trigger and ordered the 50w combo.



Nice, can't wait to hear your impressions.

also, non related to Chuck, 

IMO I think you should never be afraid to give an honest opinion either way. I think it's the pessimistic "this thing is a garbage POS joke," type of reviews that are uncalled for. We've already heard some killer tones, and some really bad tones. We've heard some with issues, and others with none.... it's a pretty mixed bag thus far.... and either way, some people like watermelon, others like banana's instead.... in the end, it's YOU who is playing it, so if YOU can't get on with it, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that IMHO.


----------



## sinlimo

crossroadsnyc said:


> My day 2 CODE 50 review:


good news indeed! What made the difference in your opinion of the amp?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

CBHScott said:


> That's better!



Wow, what a difference a set of headphones made … I swear, it's like I'm plugging into a different amp (or at least a refined version of the one i plugged into yesterday). I still need to dial in a clean tone that I'm going to be totally stoked with (though, today was an enormous improvement from yesterday and i feel i'm much closer), but everything else was right on point … literally, just about every concern I had yesterday has gone by the wayside. The touch sensitivity? It's there. The boomy / boxy sound? It's gone. The muffled mess? Nowhere to be found. Edge of break up blues / classic rock? No problem at all. Seriously, I'm shocked right now. This thing through headphones pretty much smokes any of the other modelers I've had, and for the price point it's a complete no-brainer. This might be the best $250 I've ever spent, and I foresee having a hell of a lot of fun with it. Someone described it as a toy, and that's pretty accurate … a really really really fun toy!!!


----------



## PU239

jmp45 said:


> I'm curious how they profile the amp models. Are they using a Kemper or something like similar?



The way the Kemper profiles has nothing to do with how Softube came up with the sounds for the CODE. Two very different but great methods.

First off the preamps in the CODE are better then the ones in the JMD. It was 2009 when Softube made the ones for the JMD project and since then their technology allows for much better tone capture.

The JMD will always sound better live because those preamps are pushed into a all valve power amp where the natrual tube saturation is made, CODE simulates that.

For those who have been able to push the preamps of the CODE into the fx return of another Marshall they can testify to how good the preamps are. Always be sure to disable the poweramp simulation if doing this. Also this will work best using the ext output on the 100 watt CODE models. This is not to say that on its own the CODE sounds bad, it doesn't.

Softube with the help of Chris George and others were given access to many of the amps at the archieves in Bletchley, their museum. For those of you that have visited the factory these are the amps in the theater.

Using their proprietary methods Softube made copies of many of those amps.

But the sound of a guitar amp doesn't just come from the amp itself. The cabinet choice, microphone selection and microphone placement are also vital parts in getting that sound. Therefore, Softube used the expertise of legendary engineer Tony Platt for the cabinet and microphone simulation. Tony's credentials speak for themselves. Among many other fantastic records, he engineered AC/DC's _Highway to Hell_ and_Back in Black_. It's safe to say Tony knows better than most how to record a loud Marshall amplifier.

It might be worth mentioning that the factory presets were tweaked by the guys at Marshall, Chris George, Steve Smith and others.

On a side note, my current project has me fine tuning all the Kemper profiles from all the awesome amps at the Marshall Museum in Germany.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

sinlimo said:


> good news indeed! What made the difference in your opinion of the amp?



Headphones … once I eliminated the speaker / cabinet, this thing really came to life.


----------



## Frankiepags

I have the dsl5c and love it ,finally tried the 25 watt code yesterday, think it is a cool amp some very good sounds in it for , I always think people will have some negative feelings on digital amps and effects, build quality is good, it looks good, sounds good and the price point is excellent. I think it would make a great amp for an apartment , go play the dsl5c and the code and make your own decision, if you use a bunch of effects get the code , if your a tube guy get the 5c ..goodluck sure u will be happy either way..


----------



## jmp45

PU239 said:


> The way the Kemper profiles has nothing to do with how Softube came up with the sounds for the CODE. Two very different but great methods.



Thanks PU239, I have no experience or knowledge with either, my most current Marshall I have to reference other than an SLP is a 800 2204


----------



## Zeg1

i mostly used headphones on mine... good headphones (beyerdynamics)... 
i'd agree that for blues & rock, the code 25 can handle really good sounds... 
problems come when you try to get higher saturations...


----------



## big dooley

crossroadsnyc said:


> Headphones … once I eliminated the speaker / cabinet, this thing really came to life.


i agree... 
therefore i ordered a full range coaxial 10" speaker, meant for car audio... it has a 50Hz/22000Hz range, with a sensitivity of 95dB... since it's 4 ohms, all power will be available from the little code 25...
lets find out what it will do to this tiny box


----------



## jchrisf

Frankiepags said:


> I have the dsl5c and love it ,finally tried the 25 watt code yesterday, think it is a cool amp some very good sounds in it for , I always think people will have some negative feelings on digital amps and effects, build quality is good, it looks good, sounds good and the price point is excellent. I think it would make a great amp for an apartment , go play the dsl5c and the code and make your own decision, if you use a bunch of effects get the code , if your a tube guy get the 5c ..goodluck sure u will be happy either way..



Which is your fav?


----------



## jchrisf

After PU239's post I think if I get one it will be the 100W.


----------



## sinlimo

crossroadsnyc said:


> Headphones … once I eliminated the speaker / cabinet, this thing really came to life.


good to know, thanks!

Although it still doesn't bode well for my desire to have a cheap, grab n go amp that still sounds good.


----------



## Toni

crossroadsnyc said:


> Wow, what a difference a set of headphones made … I swear, it's like I'm plugging into a different amp (or at least a refined version of the one i plugged into yesterday). I still need to dial in a clean tone that I'm going to be totally stoked with (though, today was an enormous improvement from yesterday and i feel i'm much closer), but everything else was right on point … literally, just about every concern I had yesterday has gone by the wayside. The touch sensitivity? It's there. The boomy / boxy sound? It's gone. The muffled mess? Nowhere to be found. Edge of break up blues / classic rock? No problem at all. Seriously, I'm shocked right now. This thing through headphones pretty much smokes any of the other modelers I've had, and for the price point it's a complete no-brainer. This might be the best $250 I've ever spent, and I foresee having a hell of a lot of fun with it. Someone described it as a toy, and that's pretty accurate … a really really really fun toy!!!




lol

So basically: the speaker is shite?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

big dooley said:


> i agree...
> therefore i ordered a full range coaxial 10" speaker, meant for car audio... it has a 50Hz/22000Hz range, with a sensitivity of 95dB... since it's 4 ohms, all power will be available from the little code 25...
> lets find out what it will do to this tiny box



That preamp is the real deal, huh? I can't wait to get your feedback on how a speaker swap works out. 

Btw., I took your advice about the Silver Jubilee + 1960HW …. very nice indeed!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

sinlimo said:


> good to know, thanks!
> 
> Although it still doesn't bode well for my desire to have a cheap, grab n go amp that still sounds good.



I wouldn't give up on the idea yet … if big dooley is onto something w/swapping the speaker, that might just be the ticket.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Toni said:


> lol
> 
> So basically: the speaker is shite?



I don't know if it's the speaker or the cabinet (maybe both?), but I'm not sure they're doing the amp justice. No joke, I was getting some really dynamite tones today from preamps that sounded just dreadful yesterday.


----------



## Toni

One of you might want to try to connect the amp to a hifi system via the line out and compare the result to the internal speaker.


----------



## Zeg1

i wouldn't get my hopes too far.. if the sound is bad using headphones, like it is, don't expect it to be awesome by just changing the speaker..


----------



## PU239

jchrisf said:


> After PU239's post I think if I get one it will be the 100W.



Being that the amp is only 4ohms the 100 watt versions will sound better cranked up, for an extra $100 it makes sense.

You also get a larger lcd screen which is easier to read and a external output to go direct to the PA or to slave. Simply more flexibility with the 100 watt models.

I am getting a head then rip it out of the case to rack mount it in my studio as just another option.


----------



## PU239

crossroadsnyc said:


> I don't know if it's the speaker or the cabinet (maybe both?), but I'm not sure they're doing the amp justice. No joke, I was getting some really dynamite tones today from preamps that sounded just dreadful yesterday.



Try a Lead80, going to be the most nutrual speaker. Of course a good Celestion might cost as much as the amp did. 

Try slaving it into your YJM, that I am certain will change your mind on the preamp. 

Once guys get the 100 watt head and use their own cabs I think the head will be the best seller.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

PU239 said:


> Being that the amp is only 4ohms the 100 watt versions will sound better cranked up, for an extra $100 it makes sense.
> 
> You also get a larger lcd screen which is easier to read and a external output to go direct to the PA or to slave. Simply more flexibility with the 100 watt models.
> 
> I am getting a head then rip it out of the case to rack mount it in my studio as just another option.


That's my plan... 

I'm thinking of just doing it like the Stockwell, making it a desktop. I might use the amp for something, but I haven't figured that out yet...


----------



## big dooley

crossroadsnyc said:


> That preamp is the real deal, huh? I can't wait to get your feedback on how a speaker swap works out.
> 
> Btw., I took your advice about the Silver Jubilee + 1960HW …. very nice indeed!



i pretty much already tried something similar... my big rig consist of the JVM and AFD... both are running 12" fullrangers from beyma in a 1936 cab.. to help with fidelity i put a 12AT7 in the PI of both amps... i wouldn't recommend doing that with a regular setup, but using speaker sims it rocks...
i put the code into the returns, and now i'm trying to sort out the tube preamps to sound like the preamps from code.... to me this says a lot...


----------



## PU239

Dogs of Doom said:


> That's my plan...
> 
> I'm thinking of just doing it like the Stockwell, making it a desktop. I might use the amp for something, but I haven't figured that out yet...



The Stockwell is an excellent idea. I know that is how Doug Aldrich runs his home rig with a JMD.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

PU239 said:


> Try a Lead80, going to be the most nutrual speaker. Of course a good Celestion might cost as much as the amp did.
> 
> Try slaving it into your YJM, that I am certain will change your mind on the preamp.
> 
> Once guys get the 100 watt head and use their own cabs I think the head will be the best seller.



I'm already thinking ahead in that I could see myself getting the head version as well and just take this combo to the cottage so that I have something to fool around with when there.


----------



## The Ozzk

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm already thinking ahead in that I could see myself getting the head version as well and just take this combo to the cottage so that I have something to fool around with when there.





I'm getting the 25 for headphone practice and as a wireless speaker for my BT devices.

I don't blast out loud music anymore.... More like background music while we entertain or cook dinner with a glass of wine.


----------



## Frankiepags

It would be the dsl5c , I love the warmth of tube amps and the distortion they create. Really not into having a bunch of effects in my signal chain, a lil reverb and or delay and I am set. Just not into the digital effects , but that is me at this point in my life , if it was 1992 or so it would be the code for sure..I still think the code is worth it just to mess around with all the different amps , for a younger person interested in marshall amps I think it is a great option at a great price point to explore the marshall heritage , a new b jumping into the tube world can be frightening and disappointing, you really need know how to work a tube amp to get the most out of it. The code does all this for u at the turn of the dial hot rodded jcm 800 , jtm45 , plexis it's all in there. Hope this answers your question jchrisf


----------



## munkee

HELP!!!! Just got my Code 50 and NO SOUND????? Everything lights up, I can even tune the guitar, so I know it's not the cable. I also can't get the Bluetooth to connect?


----------



## Philywilly33

What is the volume difference between a code 50 and a DSL5c?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

munkee said:


> HELP!!!! Just got my Code 50 and NO SOUND????? Everything lights up, I can even tune the guitar, so I know it's not the cable. I also can't get the Bluetooth to connect?


I'd try checking the speaker connection. Maybe it came loose in shipping? There's a thread for the bluetooth, maybe ask about it over there...

If you can't get the sound, call whoever your contact for warranty is (vendor/Marshall/etc.) If you can't get the sound sorted out, send it back for warranty...


----------



## jageya

wow a few people got the 50 and it didnt power up or produce sound...hm....as far as the speaker- dont you think marshall tried a few speakers when developing this? or did they develope it via headphones and then just stick any old speaker in it? Come on....what do you guys expect for $179-250.00.....???


----------



## munkee

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'd try checking the speaker connection. Maybe it came loose in shipping? There's a thread for the bluetooth, maybe ask about it over there...
> 
> If you can't get the sound, call whoever your contact for warranty is (vendor/Marshall/etc.) If you can't get the sound sorted out, send it back for warranty...


The speaker is connected perfectly. Looks like it's going back


----------



## crossroadsnyc

munkee said:


> The speaker is connected perfectly. Looks like it's going back



Try wiggling it a bit at the input jack. Mine did that yesterday, but a little wiggle seemed to straighten it out. I really have no idea what it is (cable? input jack?). If it happens to mine again then I might swap it for another one, but I'm not too concerned right now. Guess we'll see


----------



## munkee

crossroadsnyc said:


> Try wiggling it a bit at the input jack. Mine did that yesterday, but a little wiggle seemed to straighten it out. I really have no idea what it is (cable? input jack?). If it happens to mine again then I might swap it for another one, but I'm not too concerned right now. Guess we'll see


Still nothing, but thanks for the ideas!


----------



## ricksteruk

What does anyone with a JMD and a Code think about the preamps of the Code compared to the JMD?

I guess the best test would be if you out the CODE into the JMD's FX loop return so you could just A/B them through the JMD's power tubes and the same speaker cab.


----------



## mazzefr

munkee said:


> Still nothing, but thanks for the ideas!



Try a master reset just for kicks.


----------



## big dooley

munkee said:


> The speaker is connected perfectly. Looks like it's going back


try some headphones... see if you're getting any sound from thos... 
it could be the switched jack not making contact, you just may try working a mini jack in and out, see if that helps


----------



## Antmax

The UPS guy just dropped mine off. Been about 15 minutes. One thing I can say is it is loud. somewhere near the 1 master volume mark there is a huge jump. It sounds pretty decent. Since I had the Woburn speaker next to it I gave that a quick try in the headphone out. Oddly the Woburn has a much richer warmer tone. I only tried the American clean.

A Chinese cellphone I was given to test by a manufacturer wanting to sell in the USA seems to work fine. And the specs say Bluetooth 3 which is odd. No problems so far but too early to say how much I like it. I have a feeling that the for bedroom playing the Woburn speaker might be the way to go. It sounded rich. Will have to tread carefully since it costs twice as much as the CODE 50.


----------



## big dooley

jageya said:


> as far as the speaker- dont you think marshall tried a few speakers when developing this? or did they develope it via headphones and then just stick any old speaker in it? Come on....what do you guys expect for $179-250.00.....???



the speakers were custom made specifically for these amps
i more or less expected this... in fac i was already thinking of putting in a fullranger, before i even ordered the code


----------



## Sitedrifter

Just fired it (code 25) up (delivered today) and I love it. The superb amp for practice/bedroom as a quick dial up of the needed tone is all it takes. No pedals needed and even better, no attenuator to lug around the house when I want to play quietly .LOL The only annoyance so far is I had to manually synch the presets which was a bit strange since you wouhld think it would be automatic. I was also surprised there were no firmware updates when i connected it to my PC. As far as the default presets. I like what I hear concerning Marshall tones especially the Plexi tones but the American Clean is a bit muddy and is no where near a Fender. Oh well, back to playing and* tweaking*. The best $200 I have spent in a long time. LOVE IT!


----------



## big dooley

Antmax said:


> The UPS guy just dropped mine off. Been about 15 minutes. One thing I can say is it is loud. somewhere near the 1 master volume mark there is a huge jump. It sounds pretty decent. Since I had the Woburn speaker next to it I gave that a quick try in the headphone out. Oddly the Woburn has a much richer warmer tone. I only tried the American clean.
> 
> A Chinese cellphone I was given to test by a manufacturer wanting to sell in the USA seems to work fine. And the specs say Bluetooth 3 which is odd. No problems so far but too early to say how much I like it. I have a feeling that the for bedroom playing the Woburn speaker might be the way to go. It sounded rich. Will have to tread carefully since it costs twice as much as the CODE 50.



when i have the new speaker in, i'll report back with the results... i really think it'll work much better


----------



## CBHScott

So I was able to try the 25 at an area GC earlier. They didn't even realize that it had been delivered yesterday - I had to tell them their online inventory shows in stock, so they found it in the back , and it was their only one...

Impressions:

* Wow, is it TINY, which also makes it that much more CUTE!
* It is also quite LOUD for a little box.
* It was quite easy to dial in some good stuff off the presets.
* Strat, plus a little added gain on preset #19 (American-flavored) was absolute clean heaven - don't tell me this little thing can't do clean.
* Bringeth the rawk, it does.

I was quite pleased after spending only about 20 minutes with it, and that's not even scratching the surface. For the money, it's a no-brainer. Gonna be returning a VT20x and picking a CODE25 up this weekend


----------



## munkee

mazzefr said:


> Try a master reset just for kicks.


Did that too


----------



## Antmax

While waiting for my wife to call for a pickup I've been doing a quick run through the presets. Overall I'm really liking it a lot sound really promising through the 12" speaker. It does sound a bit flat with some presets and flabby lows in some distorted presets. But there are a lot of workable ones too. Easily worth the money, though I'm someone coming from an MG30 so the bar wasn't that high to begin with  It does compare very favorably against Bias FX which I have been using through the MG. I am liking it better. 

I'm currently hooked up through my buffered splitter, that boosts the signal a little. I noticed in the Andertons preview when they were having fun they seemed to like playing it boosted better. 

I wish there was an option to sync all the presets. You can twist the knob slowly and the presets update on the phone a few moments later. Kind of defeats the point though.

It's a lot lighter than it looks and I'm currently wondering what my wife will think when she gets home and sees the big black box on the sideboard.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Antmax said:


> It does sound a bit flat with some presets and flabby lows in some distorted presets.


this is where the presence & resonance will come into play. I noticed that they had most of the gainy presets really dark, as the JVM didn't seem to have those rich upper harmonics. I asked Steve to boost them up & it instantly came alive & resembled the JVM that I'm accustomed to. Dooley said on his sample, he turned the bass down, raised the resonance & then added a little bass, kind of a balancing act, but sounds like a workable solution, if you're getting that boxy/flubby bass...


----------



## jchrisf

Sounds like all you need to do is dial it in save that over the presets you don't like


----------



## PU239

You guys do know that Marshall is going to get you guys hooked on the sounds and then hope you guys buy the real ones from them.

I love the guys that have all the big expensive ones already but still enjoy the value of the CODE.


----------



## mazzefr

@Antmax @Sitedrifter , the best thing I have found to do regarding presets is to touch the icon at the bottom left to switch to the phones library. That way the phone is feeding the settings to the amp. Then, when you make changes you want keep, save them to both the phone and the amp. This makes things run smoother and if the app screws up (it did the same issue today with 25 copies of the same preset and none work), you can copy them back from the amp. Think of the amp settings as the backup until they get these bugs worked out.


----------



## diamonded

I'm really having a love hate thing going on with this amp. Absolutely love some of the tones I'm getting namely the Jube and the 800. Hating the bluetooth
Issues I'm having with the 50. The 25 I traded in for the 50 had zero bluetooth issues and the 50 has so many I'm going to have to exchange it again.
I hope the third times the charm. Another sour note is the flubby bass of the dsl and some others. I created a workaround for the dsl by using the compressor and turning the tone all the way up, which kind of harshed it out too much but was remedied with the e.q.
Just don't know why they created the model that way. I'm sure they could have made the bass nice and tight if they had wanted to. Maybe they were afraid of making all models as good as the jube and 800.
What it has over the likes of the vypyr and mustang is a presence and not exactly a tube like warmth but the same clarity of tone that a tube amp gives.
It doesn't really sound 100 percent tube but neither does it have the thin muted sound of other modelers. It is its own sound I guess is the best way to describe it. 
Even with the issues when you consider that for the same price as the MG range you are going to get at least a few badass tones it's worth it.
Just don't know why they went with the flubby bass on some of the models.
Sure hope I get rid of the bluetooth issues with the next one.


----------



## Markh3rd

Can someone please recommend a good USB 2.0 cable to use with the code as a DAW?


----------



## stw500

Dogs of Doom said:


> There's a thread for the bluetooth, maybe ask about it over there..



Couldn´t find the thread, please, can you give me a link?


----------



## stw500

Antmax said:


> I wish there was an option to sync all the presets.


Well thats not possible, because you can have different presents on gateway and on the amp itself. Besides all the presets are so different modelled, that you have to fine tune any preset manually to get the best result.


----------



## stw500

mazzefr said:


> @Antmax @Sitedrifter , the best thing I have found to do regarding presets is to touch the icon at the bottom left to switch to the phones library. That way the phone is feeding the settings to the amp. Then, when you make changes you want keep, save them to both the phone and the amp. This makes things run smoother and if the app screws up (it did the same issue today with 25 copies of the same preset and none work), you can copy them back from the amp. Think of the amp settings as the backup until they get these bugs worked out.


You are not the first one, who mentions similar problems with gateway. Marshall blasted from version 0.8.1 (beta?) to 1.2.4, then 1.2.6 in one jump and loses not only several phones for compatibility reasons but also the stability of the software. Really great...


----------



## Toni

stw500 said:


> Couldn´t find the thread, please, can you give me a link?



http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/code-digital-amp-series-interface-app-usb-etc.90545/


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stw500 said:


> Couldn´t find the thread, please, can you give me a link?


here you go! 

http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/code-digital-amp-series-interface-app-usb-etc.90545/


----------



## Antmax

Couple of hours of playing. I wasn't looking at the presets and sat down, early on I thought, man this in nice. Had a look at what I was playing. It was the Plexi. I haven't had any fancy amps but tried some software modelers on the PC like BiasFX. With the Plexi, it's always been pretty meh! I didn't really get what the fuss was about and would usually drift back to the Hiwatt custom 100 DR103 clean amp in BiasFX with some extra pedals. I'm really enjoying the Plexi on the code 50 immensely. The speaker is clear and detailed highs and pretty deep rich bottom and some punch when you want it. I've barely tried anything else except for a quick whiff but I am already a satisfied customer and finally get to appreciate the Plexi that never sounded that great in other models I have tried. 

@ Dogs of Doom and mazzefr. Thanks for the tips. The presence and resonance and phone preset switching are great. I think those amp settings will vary from room to room and personal taste but they do help a lot.


----------



## Plectrum

stw500 said:


> Couldn´t find the thread, please, can you give me a link?



http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/code-digital-amp-series-interface-app-usb-etc.90545/


----------



## Quoman7

munkee said:


> Did that too


I know this might sound stupid, but have you turned the master volume up!?


----------



## Zeg1

Markh3rd said:


> Can someone please recommend a good USB 2.0 cable to use with the code as a DAW?



Seriously, any USB cable will do... 
Digital information transfert is either perfect or not working, but will never influence the sound.. 
if your USB cable doesn't work (signal loss, disconnections, transfert errors) try one with a ferrite core that will limit the interferences.


----------



## Zeg1

I see a lot of people loving the 25... it's understandable with the JCM 800 and jube.. clean/bluesy sounds are also easy to get right.. but did anyone come up with a useable metal high gain patch ?

please share !!!


----------



## Georgiatec

ricksteruk said:


> What does anyone with a JMD and a Code think about the preamps of the Code compared to the JMD?
> 
> I guess the best test would be if you out the CODE into the JMD's FX loop return so you could just A/B them through the JMD's power tubes and the same speaker cab.



They sound great Rick. There is an a/b test back in this thread, using the No.45 Plexi preset. First the amp with power amp and speaker sim on then through the the return of the JMD using just the preamp of the Code. The models in the Code are every bit as good as the ones in the JMD, if not better....plus there's more of 'em.


----------



## Rumble

The shakedown has begun in earnest! Great to hear all the good and bad points now that more people have got their amps. I'm very encouraged that so many experienced tube players have lots of positive things to say.


----------



## Rumble

I see the My Marshall website is trailing 'Explore Presets. Coming Soon', so hopefully preset sharing is not too far down the pipeline.
https://my.marshall.com/


----------



## WasStoNed

Has anyone tried to run the firmware update software on this page? 

https://my.marshall.com/Downloads

I have tried but am getting an error, wondering if I need the CODE plugged in via BluTuth at the same time



Rumble said:


> I see the My Marshall website is trailing 'Explore Presets. Coming Soon', so hopefully preset sharing is not too far down the pipeline.
> https://my.marshall.com/


----------



## Sitedrifter

Markh3rd said:


> Can someone please recommend a good USB 2.0 cable to use with the code as a DAW?



Mediabridge cables are excellent and not expensive


----------



## Sitedrifter

WasStoNed said:


> Has anyone tried to run the firmware update software on this page?
> 
> https://my.marshall.com/Downloads
> 
> I have tried but am getting an error, wondering if I need the CODE plugged in via BluTuth at the same time



I ran the utility with the USB plugged in and it worked fine. It said my firmware is up to date. That also seems strange since my amp was made in January and 6 months later no update to firmware of the amp? Must have really good coders. LOL


----------



## Sitedrifter

I am going to see if I can dial in some Warren Haynes tone this weekend. Wish me luck..


----------



## kevone1

seems to me that the code is great if you put a bit of time into it. i cant wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## chiliphil1

kevone1 said:


> seems to me that the code is great if you put a bit of time into it. i cant wait to get my hands on one!



That's true with any modeling. I was fortunate (I guess) to adopt modeling early, even over tube amps. I'm on the tubes now but I have plenty of time with modeling. I think most people get turned off on it because with a tube amp you can power it on, turn knobs to noon, and jam. Modeling does not work that way, you have to tweak the crap out of it and then you have to do that for each model to get an amp that's useable on all models. Once you're there it's great but it takes a long time to do it. 

I always find it funny that my ear makes most models sound very similar on my modeling set ups. I have a sound which I like and even with different amp models I always sort of go for "that" sound. It's kinda cool because even though they sound similar it's a different flavor of that tone. I would run a dual rectifier, 800, ENGL, etc and they would all be "similar" but with their own unique voices, that's why I liked modeling so much because it allowed me to have the same general tone but with emphasis in different areas of the EQ spectrum which would work better for certain songs and such. 

I think the code is going to be fun and eventually I'll get one but for now I'm not buying anything! I'll try to get one when I can play it in person first.


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> Modeling does not work that way, you have to tweak the crap out of it and then you have to do that for each model to get an amp that's useable on all models. Once you're there it's great but it takes a long time to do it.



This is definitely *not* the experience using an Axe-Fx II.


----------



## munkee

Quoman7 said:


> I know this might sound stupid, but have you turned the master volume up!?


Yes, it was up,


----------



## Toni

The Internet tends to give a biased impression on the rate of faulty units. Customers will faulty units tend to be more likely to report their negative experience on social media. Nevertheless, the number of reports still makes me a bit suspicious. If I remember correctly, the rate of electronics that are dead-on-arrival tends to be at 1-2% or so. How many broken CODEs did we already have in this thread?


----------



## munkee

The headphone jack does WORK!!! But the main speaker is dead. Already talked to the seller and he said don't dig into it, since they'll send me another one. I did notice a weird decay noise with the headphone out. It was very prominent when the reverb is on but also did it with some presets with no reverb. anyone else notice this?


----------



## Derb25

How do you acess the noise filter settings??


----------



## Dogs of Doom

munkee said:


> The headphone jack does WORK!!! But the main speaker is dead. Already talked to the seller and he said don't dig into it, since they'll send me another one. I did notice a weird decay noise with the headphone out. It was very prominent when the reverb is on but also did it with some presets with no reverb. anyone else notice this?


I believe this is what was discussed before w/ the noise gate...


----------



## mazzefr

Derb25 said:


> How do you acess the noise filter settings??



Threshold = Noise gate


----------



## Dmann

How a Noise Gate works..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_gate


----------



## John Palmer

Got my CODE50 this week, ordered it from Sweetwater months ago. Sounds pretty sweet, might do an upgrade on the speaker though. Pulled off the back very carefully and saw t hat the speaker isn't even marked. No idea what OHM rating is. Also checked the firmware for update, it's current.


----------



## big dooley

John Palmer said:


> Got my CODE50 this week, ordered it from Sweetwater months ago. Sounds pretty sweet, might do an upgrade on the speaker though. Pulled off the back very carefully and saw t hat the speaker isn't even marked. No idea what OHM rating is. Also checked the firmware for update, it's current.
> View attachment 35498


it's a 4 ohm speaker, but that's pretty much what is known from it
i'm swapping the speaker in my 25 too, got one on order
i went for a full range flat response coaxial type speaker as i want to make full use of the cab simulation and have a nicer sound when playing backing tracks through it


----------



## John Palmer

big dooley said:


> it's a 4 ohm speaker, but that's pretty much what is known from it
> i'm swapping the speaker in my 25 too, got one on order
> i went for a full range flat response coaxial type speaker as i want to make full use of the cab simulation and have a nicer sound when playing backing tracks through it



Cool! Is the 25 a 10" speaker? I am trying to figure out what brand and type to buy that will work well with the speaker modeling on this amp. Any suggestions?


----------



## solarburn

I know Bigdooley wants a full range flat response speaker for a particular outcome but most should at least break in the stock one. See how it sounds after some mileage on it.

Of course do what you want. It's your amp.lol


----------



## CBHScott

Yesterday I picked up the 25 that I had tried out the day before. I also installed the app on my tablet. 

More observations:

* Yup, the noise gate...some of the presets have this jacked up to like 7, so make sure to check this and adjust (WAY) down accordingly, as a high setting not only adversely affects note decay, but also dramatically decreases the volume. 
* Gotta say that as much as I like the Jub model, the really pleasant surprise is the American Clean model. Go to the American Clean presets in the 30s, and tweak ever so slightly to taste. I was shocked how full and punchy it sounded, plus it had a bit of that Fender sparkle.
* I'm gonna let the speaker break in for a while before I decide whether to change it. If I do, I'm thinking maybe a Jensen MOD 10-50...?


----------



## Sitedrifter

big dooley said:


> it's a 4 ohm speaker, but that's pretty much what is known from it
> i'm swapping the speaker in my 25 too, got one on order
> i went for a full range flat response coaxial type speaker as i want to make full use of the cab simulation and have a nicer sound when playing backing tracks through it




Ditto on the full range speaker. I run my drum pedal through it and a full range speaker will handle it better.


----------



## Toni

Would the 12' Celestion TF1225CX be a good candidate for a replacement for the CODE 50? It has a frequency response of 40-18000.

http://celestion.com/product/120/tf1225cx/

Thing is that the CODE's cab models might be specifically EQ'd for the stock speaker. Don't know if a speaker, even if it is a significantly better one, would work well with them.


----------



## big dooley

John Palmer said:


> Cool! Is the 25 a 10" speaker? I am trying to figure out what brand and type to buy that will work well with the speaker modeling on this amp. Any suggestions?


the 25 has indeed a 10" speaker.. i went for a coaxial speaker meant for car audio, as these have a low enough impedance to get the full power from the amp... 12" speakers are harder to find at low impedance... most of them are 8 ohm



solarburnDSL50 said:


> I know Bigdooley wants a full range flat response speaker for a particular outcome but most should at least break in the stock one. See how it sounds after some mileage on it.
> 
> Of course do what you want. It's your amp.lol


i agree, if you're planning to play guitar only, the stock speaker does well and it'll sound better the more you play it... it seriously needs a proper break in



Sitedrifter said:


> Ditto on the full range speaker. I run my drum pedal through it and a full range speaker will handle it better.


that's the main point, i also want to plug in the GR55 synth and use acoustics with it



Toni said:


> Would the 12' Celestion TF1225CX be a good candidate for a replacement for the CODE 50? It has a frequency response of 40-18000.
> 
> http://celestion.com/product/120/tf1225cx/
> 
> Thing is that the CODE's cab models might be specifically EQ'd for the stock speaker. Don't know if a speaker, even if it is a significantly better one, would work well with them.


the cab sims were modelled to be used with full range stuff.. the headphone/line out and USB option are pretty much proof of that... actually the presence and resonance are there to dial in different speakers that could be used...
that celestion would be a prime choice for what i want if i had a 50... but it's hard to justify buying a speaker that cost as much as the amp it is being put in...
the beyma 12GA50 would be a good option too at half the price... i run its predecessor in my 1936 cab (12AG100)
they're 8 ohms, but they have a very high efficiency... they're rated at around 102dB


----------



## Derald

Hey guys, just got a Code 25 from Musiciansfriend three day shipping. I'm impressed so far. I also own a TSL122. The Code sounds pretty good as a practice amp which is what I'm going to use it for. Does anyone know if there is a list of preset that I can look at, rather than having to scroll through 100 of them? Maybe a printout of the 100 presets already on the amp? The documentation that came with the amp does not list the presets. 

I am using the Code through the line out to my recording interface and also using it via headphones. I think the tones I have found initially are really nice. I'm not going to sell my TSL however. But for $200 I have basically every Marshall tone in a really small lightweight package. 

Has anyone compared the JMD:1 modeling amp to the Code? How does the JMD with it valve power supply compare to the Code? Thanks!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Iknow it won't really touch it but live, is tne Code REASONABLE compared to the TSL, tone wise?? Say, as a practice amp....the way you wanna use it...


----------



## Toni

big dooley said:


> the cab sims were modelled to be used with full range stuff.. the headphone/line out and USB option are pretty much proof of that... actually the presence and resonance are there to dial in different speakers that could be used...



Maybe only the output to the speaker has specific EQ applied to it. But I am only guessing, I have no evidence one way or the other. I am looking forward to read people's experiences with other speakers.



big dooley said:


> that celestion would be a prime choice for what i want if i had a 50... but it's hard to justify buying a speaker that cost as much as the amp it is being put in...



If the actual modeling and preamp are fine the price might be worth it. It would still be in the price range of low-watt tube amps.


----------



## Derald

It took a month for me to dial in my TSL for the tone I wanted. In the 20 minutes I had time to play with the Code before work, I got a "Plexi" sound that was pretty damn good, whilst using headphones. At volume the TSL just has it. A 25w 10" speaker doesn't compare. I also drive the hell out of the TSL using an ISO cab so that I can run the power tubes into distortion. Obviously this is not the case with the Code, but the tone I have with it, in the short time I played with it, was pretty good. 

I have to say the Gateway app is a nice concept but I found it a little confusing. I wanted to change setting on the App and keep the Amp setting stock. I found that switching presets changed my App settings. So I saved them to the amp which solved the problem but I would rather the amp stay "stock" and just use the phone app to make changes. 

Regarding the TSL vs. the Code, I'll have to get back to you on that. Haven't played with the Code enough. I can already tell the Code is a winner, but comparing to a real valve amp that I truly love and have dialed in isn't fair to the Code amp. Apples and oranges. What I can tell you is that in 2 minutes I got a Plexi sound that I thought "hmm that's not bad". It took weeks for me to dial in the TSL..


----------



## big dooley

Toni said:


> Maybe only the output to the speaker has specific EQ applied to it. But I am only guessing, I have no evidence one way or the other. I am looking forward to read people's experiences with other speakers.


i've asked around and the poweramp does not have a perticular voicing or additional eq... it just amplifies the signal being fed into it


----------



## munkee

John Palmer said:


> Got my CODE50 this week, ordered it from Sweetwater months ago. Sounds pretty sweet, might do an upgrade on the speaker though. Pulled off the back very carefully and saw t hat the speaker isn't even marked. No idea what OHM rating is. Also checked the firmware for update, it's current.
> View attachment 35498


It also looks really easy to modify to make the 50 a head!


----------



## John Palmer

OK playing around with the CODE 50 this morning and noticed TWO things: #1 was using the Bluetooth with an iPhone, playing through headphones connected to CODE 50 amp with my laptop sitting nearby (running off battery not plugged in). Got noise in the headphones from the laptop, went away after I turned it off?!? Weird...#2 trying to save presets on i phone and noticed that presence and resonance settings weren't saving?!!? LOVE the JCM800 preamp setting on this, could play that ALL DAY!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Derald said:


> It took a month for me to dial in my TSL for the tone I wanted. In the 20 minutes I had time to play with the Code before work, I got a "Plexi" sound that was pretty damn good, whilst using headphones. At volume the TSL just has it. A 25w 10" speaker doesn't compare. I also drive the hell out of the TSL using an ISO cab so that I can run the power tubes into distortion. Obviously this is not the case with the Code, but the tone I have with it, in the short time I played with it, was pretty good.
> 
> Regarding the TSL vs. the Code, I'll have to get back to you on that. Haven't played with the Code enough. I can already tell the Code is a winner, but comparing to a real valve amp that I truly love and have dialed in isn't fair to the Code amp. Apples and oranges. What I can tell you is that in 2 minutes I got a Plexi sound that I thought "hmm that's not bad". It took weeks for me to dial in the TSL..


Yes I wasn't expecting it to compete, just if the tone was close enough for a small venue or practice. Thanks!!! I will see myself at some point...


----------



## Zeg1

big dooley said:


> i've asked around and the poweramp does not have a perticular voicing or additional eq... it just amplifies the signal being fed into it



doesn't mean anything.. the software could react accordingly... or some extra treble filtering on the headphone's output... sending a cab simulated sound to a cab usually sounds very very bad... they didn't make that mistake for sure... 
chances are you'll have to add filtering if swapping the speaker for a FR one... 

but hey... won't know until someone tries it ;-)


----------



## mazzefr

John Palmer said:


> OK playing around with the CODE 50 this morning and noticed TWO things: #1 was using the Bluetooth with an iPhone, playing through headphones connected to CODE 50 amp with my laptop sitting nearby (running off battery not plugged in). Got noise in the headphones from the laptop, went away after I turned it off?!? Weird...#2 trying to save presets on i phone and noticed that presence and resonance settings weren't saving?!!? LOVE the JCM800 preamp setting on this, could play that ALL DAY!



Noise from the laptop is no surprise. All electronic interfere with each other in some way. Wireless connections are especially troublesome.

I saw somewhere back a few pages that they are aware of the presence and resonance not saving. A fix should be coming.


----------



## big dooley

Zeg1 said:


> doesn't mean anything.. the software could react accordingly... or some extra treble filtering on the headphone's output... sending a cab simulated sound to a cab usually sounds very very bad... they didn't make that mistake for sure...
> chances are you'll have to add filtering if swapping the speaker for a FR one...
> 
> but hey... won't know until someone tries it ;-)



headphone out, usb out and poweramp in as well as poweramp out do not alter the signal in any way being provided by the modelling... except amplifying it


----------



## Toni

big dooley said:


> headphone out, usb out and poweramp in as well as poweramp out do not alter the signal in any way being provided by the modelling... except amplifying it



In principle, the modeling software could detect the active output and change the EQ directly during the computation of the modeled sound. It does not have to happen in the later stages of the signal chain.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Toni said:


> In principle, the modeling software could detect the active output and change the EQ directly during the computation of the modeled sound. It does not have to happen in the later stages of the signal chain.


I think though... The speaker, while not very high range, still has wider range frequency response than the speaker emulation software, so, it's a null point, as far as the guitar sound. For example, if the guitar audio has a frequency range from 80hz-6khz, then a speaker that gets 40hz-8khz would effectively work as a full range speaker. If you add a 20hz-20khz speaker, it should sound pretty much the same. The only difference would be when you put something else through it, like playback music, or synth sounds, like Dooley is planning...

You have to realize that, if you are running into your DAW, listening through the speaker &/or headphones, it would have to be spitting out 2 different sounds at the same time (full range & filtered), which it doesn't seem to make much sense. Theoretically, you should be able to record a mic & direct USB at the same time...


----------



## big dooley

Toni said:


> In principle, the modeling software could detect the active output and change the EQ directly during the computation of the modeled sound. It does not have to happen in the later stages of the signal chain.


true,
but the usb output is unaffected by the mastervolume, the poweramp and headphone/line out however are...
apart from volumelevels there is no difference between the sound coming from usb and the headphone/line out into the same PC with the same settings
by plugging into the headphone/line out the internal speaker is switched off
looking at the inside the terminals going towards the speaker are placed right next to the mini jack, which looks like one of the switching types...
this to me says that the headphone/line out comes directly from the poweramp 
extra filtering on both outputs doesn't make sense to me... it's far more easy to order a budget speaker with a certain frequency range, that has a somewhat flat response, like a midwoofer in a pa system... being a great series of amps, that will sell a lot and in the same time act as advertisement for their valve range and top shelf stuff, it still is a series meant for the budget market


----------



## big dooley

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think though... The speaker, while not very high range, still has wider range frequency response than the speaker emulation software, so, it's a null point, as far as the guitar sound. For example, if the guitar audio has a frequency range from 80hz-6khz, then a speaker that gets 40hz-8khz would effectively work as a full range speaker. If you add a 20hz-20khz speaker, it should sound pretty much the same.



one thing is for sure, the 10" speaker does not reach 40Hz... i tried a frequency sweep test on it


----------



## slugzz-sop

I have the 50 right now and I LOVE it


----------



## slugzz-sop

not great audio cause I'm on call this weekend and didn't have time to get everything right, i left the ceiling fan on and it makes a thump sound on my zoom handy cam through out the video but fuck it.....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Layin' it down! What are your impressions?

Sounds like some good sounds.


----------



## slugzz-sop

man I LOVE it, there are no words, I have a Mode 4 with a processor for super loud but this Code is WAY louder than I thought but I have just ran the guitar straight into it and I have been fiddling for the last 2 nights with it. This is my 3'rd night with it and I can't find a damn thing wrong with it besides the hole in the back (it's getting replaced, it came shipped that way and AMS is replacing it so i have to send it off next week. Long story if you are on the "other" forum you may have read the story Thursday when I got in from work and pulled it out of the box) but I really am into this amp. I cant stop playing it, hell I'm playing it now really low and am STILL impressed.


----------



## diamonded

slugzz!! Thank you so much. This is one of the few videos that truly demonstrates what this amp is capable of. Maybe everyone should use a zoom. The 800 and jube models alone make it more than worth the price of admission. What this thing has over other inexpensive modelers like the vypyrs and mustangs is a tubelike clarity and punch that they can't come close to. Its amazing how far affordable modeling has come. This is one of the few times I've ever bought an amp that has far exceeded my expectations. If I could only straighten out my bluetooth problems i'll be in heaven. I suspect it is probably the fault of my phone. Nice playing too. I'ts always nice to hear real riffs from recognizable songs instead of generic noodling. Thanks again for the vid.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Thanks, I really dig it! I haven't had an amp that inspired me like this without some extra piece of gear.... I can plug straight in and get any type of tone I want. I don't do the whole "use a delay and play some wierd shit to get a sound I want", I like to just play and get a tone I want without having to manipulate effects, I use a chorus for a chorus and a reverb for a reverb.... I don't play ambience music lol. This amp is so straight forward I can just set it up so easy!. I am gonna get the footswitch and the head version as well. They are so cheap how can I not?


----------



## mazzefr

As I'm getting deeper into exploring this amp, I have two questions for anyone who knows.

1) does rolling the volume back clean up differently on the real models? I'm finding I have to go real low for cleaner. Maybe it's just my volume control?

2) how do you use the "multi" delay effect? Specifically, tap pattern 1,2,3,4. 

Thanks!


----------



## slugzz-sop

I don't know about the multi tap but I have a "Tommy Thayer" white lightning Les Paul and rolling back the volume really cleans up. It has passives in it tho so if you are using actives it may be different.


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> As I'm getting deeper into exploring this amp, I have two questions for anyone who knows.
> 
> 1) does rolling the volume back clean up differently on the real models? I'm finding I have to go real low for cleaner. Maybe it's just my volume control?
> 
> 2) how do you use the "multi" delay effect? Specifically, tap pattern 1,2,3,4.
> 
> Thanks!


i can only speak for the JVM models and it behaves like i'm used to what i normally get except for the clean which somehow i think is modelled after the 2 channel clean 
JTM45 is really wonderful for playing with the guitarvolume
as for the delay, i'm more into the studio version myself


----------



## j.p.

slugzz-sop said:


> not great audio cause I'm on call this weekend and didn't have time to get everything right, i left the ceiling fan on and it makes a thump sound on my zoom handy cam through out the video but fuck it.....



Thanks for the vid - I enjoyed the playing and it sounds like its going to be great! I have a 50 on the way from sweetwater - should be here Tuesday or Wednesday - Happy Father's Day to me lol!


----------



## slugzz-sop

lol it was my anniversary gift and that is Valentines day, I waited this long and got a damaged one that I gotta send back for a replacement LMFAO doesn't matter now tho cause I love it. Marshall killed it, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slugzz-sop said:


> man I LOVE it, there are no words, I have a Mode 4 with a processor for super loud but this Code is WAY louder than I thought but I have just ran the guitar straight into it and I have been fiddling for the last 2 nights with it. This is my 3'rd night with it and I can't find a damn thing wrong with it besides the hole in the back (it's getting replaced, it came shipped that way and AMS is replacing it so i have to send it off next week. Long story if you are on the "other" forum you may have read the story Thursday when I got in from work and pulled it out of the box) but I really am into this amp. I cant stop playing it, hell I'm playing it now really low and am STILL impressed.


just wait until you plug it into your M4 effects return, turn the cab sim off & crank it! 

Yeah, that sucks about the shipping/handling. It's too bad they just can't compromise w/ using plywood, instead of MDF. The same kinds of issues were had w/ the JMD combos & Haze. AMS are good guys to deal w/, from my experience, so hopefully the transition all goes smooth!

I think the most important thing about a piece of equipment is that it inspires you. When I was at NAMM, I got to spend a lot of time w/ the guys at Marshall, just checking things out & grilling them about some things, just to be sure things weren't just what was coming out. The guys were very accommodating, especially Santiago, Nick & Steve. They answered every question, from any angle I could ask & Steve did whatever I asked in the demos. I screwed up though, on my recorder. I hit record, then, thinking it was on pause, hit record again, so I got no samples, but a bunch of room noise w/ talking in the background... ... I had a good hour + of demo/samples, that didn't get recorded. ...

I knew though, that this would be satisfying to many people, as the sounds were just great, right out of the box & seeing what was available inside to tweak, well, the possibilities are great. I also was surprised at how loud that little thing could get. Even the feedback response, sounding like a full stack on stage, when you vibrato, etc., is just amazing - you could feel it & I wasn't even playing it myself. It was hard hearing all the naysaying from people who haven't even seen the thing & knowing what I experienced. I'm glad you hung in there & got one of the early ones.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I got the first beat up one LMFAO, and I still like it so that should say a LOT to anyone who is undecided.... just sayin'


----------



## j.p.

slugzz-sop said:


> I got the first beat up one LMFAO, and I still like it so that should say a LOT to anyone who is undecided.... just sayin'


lol, the 50 I'm getting in a few days is a "demo" one - going to have to go through it and make sure all is ok. say slugzz, how does it sound through headphones? have you tried through usb? any bluetooth problems?


----------



## slugzz-sop

I have played through headphones, and that sounds good, I haven't played with the usb OR the bluetooth yet but NO PROBLEMS on my end. The amp is damn good, it is way more than I expected. I don't even care that I waited so long now. The only "problem" is that mine came in bad cosmetic shape.... I am assuming that I was right when I said months ago that mine was getting "ninja fingered". AMS is gonna send me a better slut tho LMFAO. All jokes aside, this is NO mg series amp, this is it's own beast, you will see....... try preset 89 "metal 80's" and change the cab to "1960x" and hold the "amp" button and push the edit knob once to lower the noise gate and shred


----------



## slugzz-sop

put it this way guys, I am totally blown away that I only paid $249 for it.... it doesn't make since after the shit I have bought. I could prolly sound good with a starter guitar with this amp.


----------



## j.p.

slugzz-sop said:


> I have played through headphones, and that sounds good, I haven't played with the usb OR the bluetooth yet but NO PROBLEMS on my end. The amp is damn good, it is way more than I expected. I don't even care that I waited so long now. The only "problem" is that mine came in bad cosmetic shape.... I am assuming that I was right when I said months ago that mine was getting "ninja fingered". AMS is gonna send me a better slut tho LMFAO. All jokes aside, this is NO mg series amp, this is it's own beast, you will see....... try preset 89 "metal 80's" and change the cab to "1960x" and hold the "amp" button and push the edit knob once to lower the noise gate and shred


ill definitely try that too lol. it was this or the mg30fx, thought i would give this a shot first as i had a little vypyr awhile back and i thought it was ok, but not enough "oomph" to it....


----------



## slugzz-sop

I have an original Vypyr 30 and it may as well be a door stop now, am sure you will love this if you thought the Vypyr was ok, I did too but fuck my Vypyr now... it can't do what the Code does


----------



## munkee

slugzz-sop said:


> not great audio cause I'm on call this weekend and didn't have time to get everything right, i left the ceiling fan on and it makes a thump sound on my zoom handy cam through out the video but fuck it.....



Awesome demo. Finally someone demos the power amp section


----------



## diamonded

Sluggz, I originally got a 25 that had a gash in the tolex in back so I swapped it for a 50. Now the 50 is having Bluetooth issues and I might have to swap it for another one. They must really be throwing these things around in the factory trying to get them out the door. Even with the Bluetooth probs I love the darn thing.
I just saw you have a vypyr 30 too. I'm think i'm gonna toss mine out the window.


----------



## Antmax

I have an MG30 and on the computer BiasFX and Bias Amp. There really isn't any comparison. MG30 doesn't touch this and the bias suite seems pretty gutless after playing CODE for a couple of days. The 50 has grown on me and I'm actually liking most of the serious presets now I have sat down and spent some time with them. It has a nice feel even though I'm only playing it at reasonable TV volume.


----------



## Rocktane

slugzz-sop said:


> not great audio cause I'm on call this weekend and didn't have time to get everything right, i left the ceiling fan on and it makes a thump sound on my zoom handy cam through out the video but fuck it.....




Thanks for posting Slugzz! That's the first video that made me actually want one of these. Keep rockin'!


----------



## Sitedrifter

Not having any experience with Modeling amps but I have experience with my ears, that along with what people are saying it looks like Marshall knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## gruffydd3

Alright, here's the stupid question of the day. I'm trying to register my Code 50 for warranty and I can't find the serial number anywhere. I see an IC number and a bar code number. Is it one of those or is it somewhere else?


----------



## blues_n_cues

still waiting on the 100's & the pedal...it's gonna be a long Summer & Fall.


----------



## big dooley

gruffydd3 said:


> Alright, here's the stupid question of the day. I'm trying to register my Code 50 for warranty and I can't find the serial number anywhere. I see an IC number and a bar code number. Is it one of those or is it somewhere else?


it's the bar code number


----------



## gruffydd3

Thanks Big Dooley.


----------



## John Palmer

j.p. said:


> lol, the 50 I'm getting in a few days is a "demo" one - going to have to go through it and make sure all is ok. say slugzz, how does it sound through headphones? have you tried through usb? any bluetooth problems?


Headphones sound good, just make sure you get a good volume set on the amp first and then adjust on I phone. I also noticed I pick up noise from other devices when using the Bluetooth. The connectivity is good though.


----------



## John Palmer

gruffydd3 said:


> Alright, here's the stupid question of the day. I'm trying to register my Code 50 for warranty and I can't find the serial number anywhere. I see an IC number and a bar code number. Is it one of those or is it somewhere else?


I used the bar code number on the sticker to register mine.


----------



## texhex

Code 4x12 cab specs say it's 4 Ohm speakers. I'm assuming that the 100W head will handle a 4 Ohm load sufficiently. As far as output goes, that's pretty promising. 100W head and matching 4x12 cab should ROCK!


----------



## slugzz-sop

the speaker in the 50 rocks, I would assume 4 of these little beasts would be PLENTY


----------



## blues_n_cues

texhex said:


> Code 4x12 cab specs say it's 4 Ohm speakers. I'm assuming that the 100W head will handle a 4 Ohm load sufficiently. As far as output goes, that's pretty promising. 100W head and matching 4x12 cab should ROCK!



just remember that halving the ohms also halves the volume/wattage.
100>4 ohm cab=100w
100>8=50w
100>16= 25w

I don't know of too many 4 ohm 4x12 cabs.....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> just remember that halving the ohms also halves the volume/wattage.
> 100>4 ohm cab=100w
> 100>8=50w
> 100>16= 25w
> 
> I don't know of too many 4 ohm 4x12 cabs.....


16 ohm x 4 parallel = 4 ohm...


----------



## j.p.

John Palmer said:


> Headphones sound good, just make sure you get a good volume set on the amp first and then adjust on I phone. I also noticed I pick up noise from other devices when using the Bluetooth. The connectivity is good though.


Thanks, my old phone is Bluetooth 4.0, I think that it should do well. I'll be using my monster headphones with it too. So I could use headphones and record USB out to some program? Still new to recording out to PC...any suggestions on a simple easy program? Reaper? Audacity? 64 bit Windows 10....


----------



## slugzz-sop

Code x guitar=Bad-ass


----------



## slugzz-sop

oh and just a tip, we mentioned it earlier in the thread but the first thing I noticed is that they have the noise gate up too high on most presets. bringing it down some really brings it to life


----------



## big dooley

blues_n_cues said:


> just remember that halving the ohms also halves the volume/wattage.


it doesn't half the volume, for the volume to drop a half you need to power to be dropped upto a tenth of what is originally available


----------



## blues_n_cues

big dooley said:


> it doesn't half the volume, for the volume to drop a half you need to power to be dropped upto a tenth of what is originally available


exactly- a 1/2 drop of a SS pwr amp & Ohms IS a 1/2 drop of volume..........
the rule/fact IS there & it IS universal.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I don't see many speaker swaps happening with the Code, it is good how it is. I have yet to run it through my mode 4 cab but the thing has more clarity than any ss amp I have EVER played. The bottom end is unreal, I don't really play drop tuned stuff but standard tuning sounds amazing. I'm still impressed on my 4'th day with it and I haven't even got as deep in it as I could. It is just a good amp. My doubts are gone and I think Marshall is back in first place. Long live Jim Marshall the Father Of LOUD! GREAT amp to continue his legacy.


----------



## j.p.

How would you go about breaking in the speaker? Or how to tell if it's needed? I've never bought a new amp, always used. The 50 I'm getting is a demo unit, how to make sure the speaker is OK?


----------



## slugzz-sop

man this shit is plug and play, I guess breaking it in will make it sound better or more loose but really just turn down the noise gate when you get it and you will be happy. as far as how to go about it, just play it at moderate to loud levels for a while to get it going. Speakers are tested before they are used so I don't really understand the whole "break them in" craze. I understand tubes change over time but speakers are usually pretty punished after they run frequency tests on them and get them moving before clearing them for sale.


----------



## blues_n_cues

slugzz-sop said:


> I don't see many speaker swaps happening with the Code, it is good how it is. I have yet to run it through my mode 4 cab but the thing has more clarity than any ss amp I have EVER played. The bottom end is unreal, I don't really play drop tuned stuff but standard tuning sounds amazing. I'm still impressed on my 4'th day with it and I haven't even got as deep in it as I could. It is just a good amp. My doubts are gone and I think Marshall is back in first place. Long live Jim Marshall the Father Of LOUD! GREAT amp to continue his legacy.




see,& there's the thing... I want to run what i's got w/ a true loop,through Two Torps pwr amp emu & 400w of cleann SSpw into a steres in 6 out (Rane SN26) FOR plenty of cab out options.

either way the peday only aloows plus up or dons & not basic tones + lead boost options for each.. Herro... MIDI....

Marshall left a lot of options out & no upgrades w/out $$$$$ in the future.


----------



## blues_n_cues

w/out midi it's still shit.....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> w/out midi it's still shit.....


I wonder if this will work?

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iRigBlueBoard

Santiago has said that it has wireless MIDI... Hmmm... ...


----------



## slugzz-sop

this is supposed to be entry level gear, I'm betting they have something already in the works for you pro guys


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I wonder if this will work?
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iRigBlueBoard
> 
> Santiago has said that it has wireless MIDI... Hmmm... ...


This looks to work in conjunction w/ an iPad/iPhone. I can see how that would control the gateway app. I just wonder how programmable it is & how consistent, since it's also bluetooth & there already seems to be some issues w/ the BT & the gateway...


----------



## Antmax

Dogs of Doom said:


> I wonder if this will work?
> 
> Santiago has said that it has wireless MIDI... Hmmm... ...



Wireless? I was under the impression that it was MIDI compatible but through USB. So you might need an OTG adaptor plus USB MIDI adaptor or something. 



blues_n_cues said:


> w/out midi it's still shit.....



It even says in the official on pdf manual on their site that it supports MIDI. 


I have a head tracker I use in 3D simulators and recently got a wireless prototype. It has motion sensors in and you can use it with Amplitube as a MIDI expression pedal. Sticking it on your head brings a whole new meaning to the word headbanger lol. You can strap it to your wrist or boot with velcro. If there is some way to hook the CODE to a computer based MIDI controller I will be pretty chuffed.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

that might be what he said - don't want to quote him wrong. I'm trying to remember everything from January & since I don't have one (won't for some time, until the head gets shipped), my memory is a bit foggy, as I've had so much going on, NAMM seems like years ago...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Antmax said:


> Wireless? I was under the impression that it was MIDI compatible but through USB. So you might need an OTG adaptor plus USB MIDI adaptor or something.
> 
> 
> 
> It even says in the official on pdf manual on their site that it supports MIDI.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> no, it doesn't.
> there is no MIDI I/O there is no post P.A. loop... there is only BT & that is a big loss... if tgis amo had a dedictated loop/I/O, & MIDI like H elix it would truly be a winner.
> even on the combos- or @ leat the 100 c there should be a dedicated cab out-
> I have always done 100w 6/12 outs.. a 3/4 stack is a beautiful thing..


----------



## Antmax

I just looked at the manual.



> *1. USB*
> Connect via USB to use CODE as a DAW interface, to play tracks from your music library,
> to get firmware updates and control via MIDI..
> *ENGLISH ENGLISH*
> *! !*
> *9*
> _To record with CODE using your DAW:_
> • Connect to your computer via USB.
> • Select your CODE amplifier as the input
> source on your computer and within
> your DAW.
> _To stream audio from your computer_
> _through CODE:_
> • Connect to your computer via USB.
> • Select your CODE amplifier as your
> computer’s output source.
> • Use the MASTER control to adjust the
> volume level (#9 in this manual).
> _To get CODE firmware updates:_
> http://my.marshall.com/Downloads
> Follow this link to quickly and easily keep
> your CODE amplifier’s firmware up to date.
> _MIDI data:_
> • Your CODE amplifier can also send and
> receive MIDI data related to the front
> panel controls via the USB.



It's not too clear what they mean regarding functionality. It sounds more like using midi as a simple footswitch for the front panel controls, like changing presets. Not so much for say a variable Wah pedal. It might mean you can hook up an alternative to the official Marshall PEDL-91009 4-way Footswitch


----------



## mazzefr

.


----------



## shooto

I'm gonna swap the speaker as soon as I get home in a couple days...it can only get better with something with a decent size magnet...looks like the stock speaker is a cheapy OEM something...at least the Mustang came with a Celestion G12K 100..


----------



## slugzz-sop

I don't see why anyone would expect a $249 combo amp to have midi, r2d2 and cr3p0. The code is a cheap amp with alien age tone. I don't think they made it to replace your current gear at all so if you already have a rig that does that you should continue using it lol. I think they made this with hopes like they had when they made the MG line that everyone bashed to the floor, but this time there is no way to complain, it has everything and more than a teenage kid would need to jam with guys who have a nice rig but is good enough for a seasoned pro to carry around as a practice amp. It is cheap, it is good and if it breaks after warranty, you can buy another one without breaking the bank. I think they did a great job on the Code and I am waiting to see what they come up with next since my place will be paid off in 6 months and I'll be able to afford the next big Marshall when it comes at that time. If you guys think it will make you play better or make you pizza, it doesn't do that. BUT you CAN plug straight in and jam on the fly with VERY pleasing tone and response. Mine came busted in the back and I have to send it back for replacement and I am still taking up for it. THAT is how good this amp is.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Shooto, just turn it up when you play it. That speaker in there thumps something serious I promise you. I haven't even put it through my Mode 4 return yet because it doesn't need it. I have never had a 1 12 combo amp shake like this one does. I have a Mode 4 and I crank it from time to time, I haven't even got this thing up to halfway yet and it is jaw dropping cool. You will prolly still want to change the speaker out of pure spite but the little magnet speaker in there blows my Vypyr 30 with a Blue Marvel 12" AWAY


----------



## Jethro Rocker

shooto said:


> I'm gonna swap the speaker as soon as I get home in a couple days...it can only get better with something with a decent size magnet...looks like the stock speaker is a cheapy OEM something...at least the Mustang came with a Celestion G12K 100..


It may be a cheapy but if it sounds good...magnet size is not indicative of output or sound quality necessarily.


----------



## shooto

I have turned it up...really loud...it opens up a bit but still retains the boxiness...I mentioned this in my first impressions post...it's a very boxy sounding amp...when you turn it up, it's just a loud, small-sounding amp, imo


----------



## slugzz-sop

thats cool, I think it sounds cabby. like a closed back cab. you may change the speaker and also end up opening the cab and liking that sound I guess. I like closed backed cabs cause I like the stack sound tho


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hmmm... I only seem to have spare 16 ohm drivers.... will see when I get mine....


----------



## shooto

Opening the back of the cab is another option


----------



## slugzz-sop

I guess that may be what some would prefer, and sounds like a good option. I like the tightness of a closed back cab so maybe not everyone will like it as much as I do. Good point Sooto!


----------



## shooto

That's really my only big issue with it...the boxiness...but it's a big issue

...that, and my phone doesn't work with it...but I'm not tripping on that so much


----------



## slugzz-sop

shit, I love it, if it bugs you open it up and do surgery, it's cheap enough to mess with and if all else fails turn it into a head. I don't think you can lose with this thing


----------



## diamonded

Man i'm really puzzled by shooto's impression of boxiness. To my ears my 25 didnt sound boxy much less my 50. It certainly doesn't sound any boxier to me than any other similar sized combo. As i've mentioned i have owned mustangs and vypyrs and to my ears they aren't in the same universe with this thing. Tone is subjective, but i'm not hearing the boxiness thing. I think tomorrow I will run it into the return of my jmd and then into my 1936 cab and do some comparisons.


----------



## big dooley

blues_n_cues said:


> exactly- a 1/2 drop of a SS pwr amp & Ohms IS a 1/2 drop of volume..........
> the rule/fact IS there & it IS universal.


sorry bnc, but that's bogus
one ton of bricks isn't heavier then one ton of feathers
1 valve driven watt is not more powerful then 1 solid state watt... they're 1 watt
what you're actually saying is, that if you want to double the volume that would mean that doubling the power on a solid state device would be sufficient...


----------



## Toni

My CODE 50 is scheduled to come on the 30th. Looks like a placeholder date, though. Let's see.

I will experiment with the unmodified amp and then open the cab to compare. If the sound via good headphones is much better than any of these options, I'll look into replacing the speaker as well. Since the actual modeling seems to excellent, everything else is potentially fixable.


----------



## slugzz-sop

doesn't sound boxy to me at all... some people will nit-pick all the way down the the screws used in the saw that cuts the cab.... I work with a few guys like that. Doesn't bother me tho, I think it sounds great as-is.


----------



## jmp45

SW code 50 preorders next batch estimated 1st week of July


----------



## Jethro Rocker

big dooley said:


> sorry bnc, but that's bogus
> one ton of bricks isn't heavier then one ton of feathers
> 1 valve driven watt is not more powerful then 1 solid state watt... they're 1 watt
> what you're actually saying is, that if you want to double the volume that would mean that doubling the power on a solid state device would be sufficient...


My understanding of this is that half the power INDEED produces half the volume, 3dB, however, the human hear and brain does not perceive this as half as loud until you hit 10dB or 1/10 as it is logarithmic.
If it were linear, then 60dB, barely conversation level, would be half as loud as 120dB!!


----------



## big dooley

Jethro Rocker said:


> My understanding of this is that half the power INDEED produces half the volume, 3dB, however, the human hear and brain does not perceive this as half as loud until you hit 10dB or 1/10 as it is logarithmic.
> If it were linear, then 60dB, barely conversation level, would be half as loud as 120dB!!



there's a lot to be found on it at this page:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm

but yes, you need ten times the available power to perceive 2 times the amount of volume, or a tenth of available power to perceive half the amount of volume
therefore, swapping a speaker with one that has twice the impedance does not cut volume in half on a solid state device
you'll hear all the time, that a 50 watt driven stack is not half as loud as the 100 watt powered one


----------



## Jethro Rocker

You're right. Nope, 3dB difference with half the POWER. Loudness is a perceived thing so PERCEIVED volume of half or double essentially IS half or double to us humans, but the Sound Pressure Level Ratio is indeed half with 3 dB.


----------



## Six String Blender

Just FYI,

I have a Fender G-DEC 3 Thirty that has a tweeter and 10" speaker. The headphone out from the Code 50 sounds great going into the MP3 import port of the G-Dec 3.

The G-Dec 3 also has left right line outs that I send the Code 50 output through to my Behringer V-ampire that drives two PA Cabs and also sounds just great!

Love the Code 50, but wish it did have the line outs additionally. The headphones usage does not allow the native speaker usage, which I would also have on if possible.


----------



## blues_n_cues

big dooley said:


> sorry bnc, but that's bogus
> one ton of bricks isn't heavier then one ton of feathers
> 1 valve driven watt is not more powerful then 1 solid state watt... they're 1 watt
> what you're actually saying is, that if you want to double the volume that would mean that doubling the power on a solid state device would be sufficient...



what part don't you understand. it's common knowledge & the engineers from QSC verified this.


----------



## SRT2011

Nice demo right out of the box slugzz-sop! I really like how you were tweaking it on the fly during the video to demonstrate some of its features. Well done!
I now have a CODE 50 on order based on your demo and a few others I liked on YT.


----------



## texhex

Slugzz has one of the best real world, no BS demos I've seen. Nicely demonstrates the capabilities along with some jammin riffs. I'm mostly interested in the 100H/Cab setup. I've got a Fender Mustang IV now for clean tones which it does very well. For the money I've got great hopes for the 100H/Cab. setup. I know going into it that it's going to have extremely inexpensive build materials (you get what you pay for) but I'm buying it purely for fun! It looks like it will deliver on that front without issue. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## SRT2011

texhex, I agree that the Fender Mustang does a very nice job for "fender clean tones" as an inexpensive modeler. Hell, it even does an okay job of modeling some higher gain amps, but what it does best is clean and semi-clean sounds. I believe that the CODE offers nice crunch and high gain Marshall sounds, but also offers some nice cleans. From what I have heard so far, I think the CODE's modeling is good (even for clean sounds) and I look forward to having fun with it when it arrives! I am so late to the party on pre-order that it will probably be a long time prior to receipt, but that is okay!


----------



## slugzz-sop

Glad I could sway a few, and fun is exactly what it is... I think it's not the best amp Marshall has ever made, but is by far the most fun. Most tweaking ever put in one Marshall for dirt cheap


----------



## slugzz-sop

I am playing it low right now with a little box fan going in the room because my wife says it's hot in here, my daughter is playing around and shit and I'm not playing through headphones and still get good tones, this thing sustains for EVER too. I have experience using Master and Channel volumes together so some of you "Non-Master" guys may have a little to learn on how to adjust your volume with it, but once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to jam in a hotel room and not bother the next room and still sound great and even have punch still. It's so funny how it can be low and have a little thud action. I'm used to that bottom end response due to my Mode 4, I LOVE my Mode 4. BUT my Mode 4 is mainly set up for my favorite Thrash/Metal tone. I have a few mid crunch tones and clean tones I pull out of it but I like it for the gut wrenching floor shaking Thrash tone that I have ALWAYS looked for and I owe that to the Mode 4. This Code on the other hand, just has so many different tones inside of it that sound so good that it is hard to stop playing. I'll say this, I don't think I'm a DSL man, if I had a DSL I would never plug straight in, I would use a boost or an overdrive. Even though I like the models, I don't know how to take the JVM because they have a Clean and an OD version of it on here but I thought the JVM had like 3 stages on 4 different channels.... which ones did they model? But I like the Jube, the 800, the Plexi, the Bluesbreaker, and the JTM45 even without a boost or overdrive. may not be the case if i had all these amps lined up and ready to crank, but now I have a good idea of what "the amps I don't have" sound like, and they are very convincing... they even feedback better than any SS amp I have played lol


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Man, it's giving me a pipe waiting for mine!!


----------



## diamonded

As Slugzz said, it's not the best amp marshall has ever made, but it is by far the best modeling amp in this price range. The clarity and punch these things have is far beyond the mustangs and vypyrs. I have a dsl5c that has been my go to practice amp for a long time, and I haven't touched it since I got this thing.


----------



## j.p.

Jethro Rocker said:


> Man, it's giving me a pipe waiting for mine!!


Lol, me to brother, me too. Hopefully tomorrow.....


----------



## shooto

Meh....still-


----------



## big dooley

blues_n_cues said:


> what part don't you understand. it's common knowledge & the engineers from QSC verified this.


have a read yourself... but you're probably too lazy for that and keep doing this: 

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm


----------



## slugzz-sop

If it's really that much of a bummer to you, you may be able to return it and get something you do like. I also mentioned it won't be for everyone and I'm guessing you fall into that group.


----------



## Msharky67

slugzz-sop said:


> I am playing it low right now with a little box fan going in the room because my wife says it's hot in here, my daughter is playing around and shit and I'm not playing through headphones and still get good tones, this thing sustains for EVER too. I have experience using Master and Channel volumes together so some of you "Non-Master" guys may have a little to learn on how to adjust your volume with it, but once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to jam in a hotel room and not bother the next room and still sound great and even have punch still. It's so funny how it can be low and have a little thud action. I'm used to that bottom end response due to my Mode 4, I LOVE my Mode 4. BUT my Mode 4 is mainly set up for my favorite Thrash/Metal tone. I have a few mid crunch tones and clean tones I pull out of it but I like it for the gut wrenching floor shaking Thrash tone that I have ALWAYS looked for and I owe that to the Mode 4. This Code on the other hand, just has so many different tones inside of it that sound so good that it is hard to stop playing. I'll say this, I don't think I'm a DSL man, if I had a DSL I would never plug straight in, I would use a boost or an overdrive. Even though I like the models, I don't know how to take the JVM because they have a Clean and an OD version of it on here but I thought the JVM had like 3 stages on 4 different channels.... which ones did they model? But I like the Jube, the 800, the Plexi, the Bluesbreaker, and the JTM45 even without a boost or overdrive. may not be the case if i had all these amps lined up and ready to crank, but now I have a good idea of what "the amps I don't have" sound like, and they are very convincing... they even feedback better than any SS amp I have played lol




How do the amp models sound with each of the different cabinets? Are they drastically different than each other? Does the JCM800 respond the same as a tube version would as you turn up the gain? I am still on the fence about this. Probably get the 25 if so. I want it for recording. Have you tried a processor through it. I have a small one I wanted to try through it because it is a flat response. I am hoping it will be an extension of tones that way. Great videos though. It did help me hear how it sounds. Thanks!


----------



## PU239

It takes 3dB for the human ear to perceive something is louder, 10dB to perceive something as twice as loud. 

You can gain up to 3dB on a speaker swap with speaker efficiency.


----------



## SC_Gunner

Man some of you guys with your dB this and dB that, can I change the speaker, doesn't sound like a real tube amp, etc... This is a $250 modeling amp. I have no idea why anyone would think this could equal or surpass a genuine $1000 + amp. If you haven't figured that out by now with a 114 pages of this forum then just don't buy it. This was never advertised as a replacement or even an upgrade to those real tube amps. I understand some of you guys that are professionals, or have been playing for ages know how things should sound. I get it. I am a network engineer, and I would nitpick network hardware before a purchase every way from Sunday. However I also wouldn't want to a buy a $200 network switch to replace my $4000 Adtran enterprise switches. It's just common sense.

The bottom line is this thing is just flat out FUN! I have been playing for only a few years so being able to instantly turn the dial (or phone app) to get a new tone is priceless. I don't have a clue about noise gates, thresholds, etc.. I only know what my ears tell me. After all isn't that what everyone is after? A sound they have in their head they want to bring to life. 

I have an Epi Les Paul, but with custom Seymour Duncan pickups added along with the modeling on this amp it sounds like a Gibson. Same with the first guitar I ever bought to just learn to play. It's Squier Strat, but with this amp sounds like a Fender Strat. Maybe not to some of you sound snobs, but for a guy that just loves playing it is a dream come true.

So I will get off the soap box now. I just have been reading this forum since I ran across it way back in early March when I pre-ordered the CODE 50, and now that I have one I wanted to just throw in my .02 in case there is someone like me that just wants an honest assessment by a regular joe that plays guitar. 

...By the way no one was more frustrated than me waiting on this amp. Checking my order daily, checking this forum daily to see if any one had theirs yet. However that is no reason to hate on this amp. I would have paid way more for it now that I own one.


----------



## SC_Gunner

Also for those that don't want or need a new phone. Try this: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EHSX28M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . It's a bluetooth 4.1 transmitter/receiver. Right now it's on sale for $35. My buddy has one, and uses it for everything he owns that is not Bluetooth capable. He said it works great. You could try on phones with older Bluetooth as a cheaper alternative to a new phone.


----------



## Antmax

SC_Gunner said:


> Also for those that don't want or need a new phone. Try this:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EHSX28M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . It's a bluetooth 4.1 transmitter/receiver. Right now it's on sale for $35. My buddy has one, and uses it for everything he owns that is not Bluetooth capable. He said it works great. You could try on phones with older Bluetooth as a cheaper alternative to a new phone.



I have one of those. You don't even need one of those since you don't need the receiver for interacting with the code.. For half the price you can get a transmitter only equivalent. I have a cheap tablet available on Amazon for under $35 if you check out the other non amazon sellers in the listing below. Capitol Creations has it for $32.99 no tax or shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D8GH7A8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That's bluetooth 4, IPS screen and works with the gateway app just fine. Not the fastest tablet but fine for HD video, music and the less demanding games.


----------



## SC_Gunner

Antmax said:


> I have one of those. You don't even need one of those since you don't need the receiver for interacting with the code.. For half the price you can get a transmitter only equivalent. I have a cheap tablet available on Amazon for under $35 if you check out the other non amazon sellers in the listing below. Capitol Creations has it for $32.99 no tax or shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D8GH7A8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That's bluetooth 4, IPS screen and works with the gateway app just fine. Not the fastest tablet but fine for HD video, music and the less demanding games.




Yeah, didn't think about a cheap tablet. Especially if you only need it for the Gateway App. My iPhone 6 connected with no problems whatsoever. I can even turn amp off/on and it will reconnect on its own without a glitch. Not sure why others are having issues if they have Bluetooth above 4.0.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

SC_Gunner said:


> Man some of you guys with your dB this and dB that, can I change the speaker, doesn't sound like a real tube amp, etc... This is a $250 modeling amp. I have no idea why anyone would think this could equal or surpass a genuine $1000 + amp. If you haven't figured that out by now with a 114 pages of this forum then just don't buy it. This was never advertised as a replacement or even an upgrade to those real tube amps. I understand some of you guys that are professionals, or have been playing for ages know how things should sound. I get it.
> 
> So I will get off the soap box now. I just have been reading this forum since I ran across it way back in early March when I pre-ordered the CODE 50, and now that I have one I wanted to just throw in my .02 in case there is someone like me that just wants an honest assessment by a regular joe that plays guitar.
> 
> ...By the way no one was more frustrated than me waiting on this amp. Checking my order daily, checking this forum daily to see if any one had theirs yet. However that is no reason to hate on this amp. I would have paid way more for it now that I own one.


Agreed. Most of us never claimed it to be a replacement for any expensive tube amps. If one member does not like the tone - boxiness, whatever - and is interested in changing the speaker that does bring up the question of power, output, impedance and efficiency. Just discussing it that's all. not intending for CODE to change the world.


----------



## SC_Gunner

Jethro Rocker said:


> Agreed. Most of us never claimed it to be a replacement for any expensive tube amps. If one member does not like the tone - boxiness, whatever - and is interested in changing the speaker that does bring up the question of power, output, impedance and efficiency. Just discussing it that's all. not intending for CODE to change the world.



Oh I know. Wasn't really taking a dig at anyone. Like I said, I get that someone in the know wants to get the best out of this amp. Even if it means modifications. I also get that is what these forums are here for. It just gets laborious for some of us to scroll through pages of arguments on dB levels when really just looking for thoughts on the amp.


----------



## AJU

Just thought some may be interested - There is a new "Explore code presets" section coming soon on https://my.marshall.com/

Still no firmware update as yet though.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep it does deviate slightly.... After 114 pages, you know there will be some deviations all along! Looking forward to trying one!! I hope soon.
Hoping to get a few good tones - pushed 800, S jube, JVM lead and a cleanish and I'm happy! I may run my Zoom G3 multi fx up front to prevent having to switch banks and fx off and on with the CODE.


----------



## Ghostman

blues_n_cues said:


> what part don't you understand. it's common knowledge & the engineers from QSC verified this.



I like to put it in this context:

1mV @ 100Amps = 10watts
100V @ 1mA = 10watts

Which do you think is going to push a 12" speaker better?


----------



## stw500

Ghostman said:


> I like to put it in this context:
> 
> 1mV @ 100Amps = 10watts
> 100V @ 1mA = 10watts
> 
> Which do you think is going to push a 12" speaker better?


 You made my day!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, I've got two things to say:

1. I think what I like the most is that I'm finding myself playing a lot more than I have in the past couple of years … which, really, might be the best compliment I can give right now. Not only is it convenient, but it sounds / feels good … really, this amp is a lot of fun!

2. If Marshall decides to shelve this line of amps like they have w/so many others, I'm going to be genuinely disappointed … I hope they not only continue this line, but I'd like to see it expanded over the years. They are really onto something good here.

That's all for now.


----------



## Ghostman

I hope they take this a few steps further. Some revisions and hopefully, one day, have a product to replace the JMD series.


----------



## Toni

crossroadsnyc said:


> 2. If Marshall decides to shelve this line of amps like they have w/so many others, I'm going to be genuinely disappointed … I hope they not only continue this line, but I'd like to see it expanded over the years. They are really onto something good here.



Can't imagine that they would do that. The low-budget lines is probably one of their most important ones, and the CODE seems to take a dump on the MG line for basically the same price.


----------



## Frank S

After reviewing the Code 25 a few weeks ago I finally had the chance today to play with the Code 50.

Compared to the Code 25 the Code 50 sounds much better/open/more clear.

On the Code 25 I found pretty much every amp sounded boxy except the Plexi.

On the Code 50 I think mainly the JVM sounds boxy, every other amp sounds way better.

I still don’t care much for the “American Clean” and American High Gain model.


In fact I liked it so much that I pick mine up tomorrow 



About Mustangs (3 and 4): I cannot say that the Code sounds better or worse than the Mustang. I think that they actually complement each other nicely. The Mustang has some really great British Amp models which sound very rich and authentic. But there is also something about some of the Code models which makes you want to rock


----------



## slugzz-sop

Msharky67 said:


> How do the amp models sound with each of the different cabinets? Are they drastically different than each other? Does the JCM800 respond the same as a tube version would as you turn up the gain? I am still on the fence about this. Probably get the 25 if so. I want it for recording. Have you tried a processor through it. I have a small one I wanted to try through it because it is a flat response. I am hoping it will be an extension of tones that way. Great videos though. It did help me hear how it sounds. Thanks!



The models behave and sound differently and the cabs do too so when you have the 800 on the 1960 it sounds different than the Plexi on the 1960. They really paid close attention to making sure the models don't sound the same, so I'm guessing they tried really hard to make the models sound as close to authentic as possible. They clean up nice and everything. I'm sure if you don't go into it hoping to not like it, you will be very impressed I just got off work late and I'm turning mine on now. Never had a practice amp that I liked as much as a main amp till now and I'm for sure gonna get the stack version now.and db's and all that shit is for the damn birds, Marshall has already worked it all out. It is a plug and play amp, and really needs nothing else. I swear some guys would be unsatisfied with the most sought after Marshall if they had it in their hands. I work with a couple guys like that, they want to sit and talk about 50 different ways we can get the job done instead of picking up a fuckin' shovel and fixing an old ladies water leak lol. Many will love this amp, a lot will like it but there will be the crowd that turns their nose up because it doesn't have "DSL" on the front or because it doesn't have light bulbs that need changed every so often. If you don't like it, fine, but don't hurt the company that we all love by trying to get everyone else to hate it, the more customers that buy this series paves the way for the next series of amps to be made. A lot of guys have sat and bashed the living hell out of Marshall products over the years, if you don't like Marshall as a company, you should be on Peavey or some other forum. This place is for us who are proud to support Marshall and all they do. Just sayin'


----------



## SRT2011

I went with the CODE 50 over the 25 mainly because the 50 has....
1. 12" speaker with bigger cab, but still light weight
2. 25W More SS Power
3. Larger and more informative screen
4. Only $50 more expensive
It was an easy decision for me....


----------



## j.p.

SRT2011 said:


> I went with the CODE 50 over the 25 mainly because the 50 has....
> 1. 12" speaker with bigger cab, but still light weight
> 2. 25W More SS Power
> 3. Larger and more informative screen
> 4. Only $50 more expensive
> It was an easy decision for me....


My reasons exactly! I've only had smaller practice amps, but my last one was the Vox Valvetronix 40+ - it had a 10 speaker. I really liked some of the times on a lower volume, but turning it up didn't sound as well, even though it could go from 40-60 watts. I'm hoping the 12" makes the difference and moves a little more air lol...


----------



## SRT2011

I totally agree j.p. The only 10" speaker combo amps that I own with a 10" speaker that sound decent are my JTM-1C and JCM-1C. That said, they sound much better through a 112 cab or larger.
Has anybody received the "optional" CODE footswitch yet? I am hoping that it works seamlessly, and without pops or delays when switching between presets?


----------



## slugzz-sop

I can assure you that this thing has more thump than you expect. using the master volume really brings out the bottom end in this thing.


----------



## shooto

Slugzz, I can appreciate your enthusiasm...so enthusiastic, I would swear you are on the Marshall payroll...just curious, what amp is this replacing for you?


----------



## SRT2011

I don't doubt you slugzz! ;-)
Looking forward to my 50, but know it will be a long wait since I was late to the pre-order party! Personally, I think the 50 will be the top seller in the CODE series (just a hunch) and will be worth the wait for me.
Don't hesitate to do additional video recordings after gaining more familiarity with the amp, and fine tuning presets to your sonic taste and delight! ;-) All of us would enjoy that assuming you have the time....
Thanks!


----------



## chiliphil1

slugzz-sop said:


> I am playing it low right now with a little box fan going in the room because my wife says it's hot in here, my daughter is playing around and shit and I'm not playing through headphones and still get good tones, this thing sustains for EVER too. I have experience using Master and Channel volumes together so some of you "Non-Master" guys may have a little to learn on how to adjust your volume with it, but once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to jam in a hotel room and not bother the next room and still sound great and even have punch still. It's so funny how it can be low and have a little thud action. I'm used to that bottom end response due to my Mode 4, I LOVE my Mode 4. BUT my Mode 4 is mainly set up for my favorite Thrash/Metal tone. I have a few mid crunch tones and clean tones I pull out of it but I like it for the gut wrenching floor shaking Thrash tone that I have ALWAYS looked for and I owe that to the Mode 4. This Code on the other hand, just has so many different tones inside of it that sound so good that it is hard to stop playing. I'll say this, I don't think I'm a DSL man, if I had a DSL I would never plug straight in, I would use a boost or an overdrive. Even though I like the models, I don't know how to take the JVM because they have a Clean and an OD version of it on here but I thought the JVM had like 3 stages on 4 different channels.... which ones did they model? But I like the Jube, the 800, the Plexi, the Bluesbreaker, and the JTM45 even without a boost or overdrive. may not be the case if i had all these amps lined up and ready to crank, but now I have a good idea of what "the amps I don't have" sound like, and they are very convincing... they even feedback better than any SS amp I have played lol



The JVM was supposed to be built from a stock 2203. Each mode ads more gain to the base channel of a 2203.


----------



## slugzz-sop

shooto said:


> Slugzz, I can appreciate your enthusiasm...so enthusiastic, I would swear you are on the Marshall payroll...just curious, what amp is this replacing for you?



it is replacing my original Vypyr 30, my Line 6 Pod XTLive and it is going to be my stereo pair for my Mode 4 and Digitech RP500, but only till I get the head and cab, then that will be paired with my Mode 4


----------



## slugzz-sop

oh yeah guys, I leave in the morning but I can still talk here on my phone but wont be able to make vids, I am going to the South Atlantic Well Drillers Jubilee in Myrtle Beach until Sat evening, but I will be here Sunday and I plan on doing better videos with it and I also was sent some preamp tubes to roll in my Mode 4 so I will be doing a few vids on Sunday


----------



## SRT2011

ATTENTION MARSHALL AMP MODERATORS.......I have a suggestion? I would have offered this suggestion directly to MAF moderators, but didn't see an option to do that.

I think it would be great to add a section in this forum dedicated to user recordings of Marshall Amp owners which could be subdivided for specific amp families (JVM, DSL, Jube, CODE, etc.). This would allow MAF members to have quick access to real owner recordings (amateur quality preferred) of specific Marshall amps without having to go through 100's or even 1000's of pages in the main thread. This would allow MAF members quick access to sound demos by owners which could help them decide if the amp is right for them.

Let's face it.....the CODE thread is now at 115 pages and there are a very limited number of people that own it or even a chance to play it yet. I can only imagine how many pages the CODE thread will become in the days to come, but I think it will be huge.

The same holds true for other popular Marshall amps. Most of those threads have become so big that it doesn't allow MAF members quick access to owner recordings that could be helpful to many.

Just a thought that I hope is worth considering.....


----------



## slugzz-sop

am I really one of the first batch in the USA with this thing? there are only a few of us that are trying to explain this amp but I know AMS told me they had me on the first list with like 31 pre orders all together. I hope my next video is better, I'll try to get better audio on Sunday.


----------



## SRT2011

Forumites,
If you agree with my post above, please pick the "like button". The more "likes received" the more likely a MAF moderator will see it for consideration.
I truly believe that my suggestion above would be a beneficial addition to an already great guitar forum!
BTW, I really could care less how many "likes" I receive other than making my suggestion a reality.


----------



## j.p.

I think there is one - the iPhone recording thread or something like that - with user submitted videos but it's not broken down by series...


SRT2011 said:


> ATTENTION MARSHALL AMP MODERATORS.......I have a suggestion? I would have offered this suggestion directly to MAF moderators, but didn't see an option to do that.
> 
> I think it would be great to add a section in this forum dedicated to user recordings of Marshall Amp owners which could be subdivided for specific amp families (JVM, DSL, Jube, CODE, etc.). This would allow MAF members to have quick access to real owner recordings (amateur quality preferred) of specific Marshall amps without having to go through 100's or even 1000's of pages in the main thread. This would allow MAF members quick access to sound demos by owners which could help them decide if the amp is right for them.
> 
> Let's face it.....the CODE thread is now at 115 pages and there are a very limited number of people that own it or even a chance to play it yet. I can only imagine how many pages the CODE thread will become in the days to come, but I think it will be huge.
> 
> The same holds true for other popular Marshall amps. Most of those threads have become so big that it doesn't allow MAF members quick access to owner recordings that could be helpful to many.
> 
> Just a thought that I hope is worth considering.....


----------



## SRT2011

slugzz, I think you are one of the first to receive it and I believe there will be a long waiting list for my CODE 50 since I just placed an order for one.
Personally, I liked the "rawness of your video", and the fact that you were tweaking settings on the fly straight out of the box to provide real time changes for people to hear without trying to make the "perfect recording of any of the multiple sound offerings the CODE 50 is capable of producing"! My suggestions for future videos from you were mainly for any "customized setting presets" that you might have found or will find with your CODE 50 amp after spending more time with it. My suggestion wasn't for a higher quality audio recording or your sounds. In fact, I think the more "basic and raw" the recording the better because it is real....


----------



## slugzz-sop

my cam can do higher quality audio than I had it set to and I had the ceiling fan on on that video, that's what I meant by better vid lol. I don't have the stuff to mic cabs and air and shit with lol. I don't really have much of a choice but to keep them raw lol


----------



## SRT2011

j.p. there might be an iPhone thread as you mentioned, but I don't think you understand what I am requesting to the MAF moderators.
For example, There is a primary post for the very popular DSL40C amplifier that has over 6000 posts. I am sure that within those 6000+ posts there are "Recording Demos by Owners of that amp", but there is no way that I have the time to peruse that super long thread to try to find them (if I happened to be interested in the DSL40C), and I suspect that to be the case for many.

However, if the MAF moderators were to provide a separate "subsection" to this forum that was dedicated to "user recorded demos of Marhsall amps", I think it would be very useful/helpful to many. One could then go to that subsection and listen to actual user demos of those amps without having to sift through the entire thread of that type amplifier which is mostly just verbage.

For example, slugzz-sop submitted a nice "user demo video" of the CODE 50, however, for the life of me.......I don't recall what "page" that was on in the main CODE thread, nor do I think it is possible to do a search within any thread to sort for "user demos" within that particular thread. I hope what I am saying and suggesting makes sense. Once again, it is just a suggestion.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I understand exactly what you are saying. My vid is lost due to questions and topics and preference. If there was a section that only allowed VIDEOS and no further comments on any Marshall amp that could be setup so Haze 40 or Vintage Modern owners could post (in specified sub-section for each amp) a video with description with no one allowed to comment on the vid, it would give us all vivid glances into a certain model that can lead us the answers of questions we have for the amps we are interested in and possibly keep us from buying an amp we may not dig after we spent the money on it.


----------



## SRT2011

BINGO!! 
BTW, what page in this thread was you CODE demo video! ;-) lol


----------



## slugzz-sop

I think 110 but 116 since it's buried now...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Well, creating a new forum, is admin's job, not a moderator's. You'd have to put in that request to the site admin. Not that I'll speak for him, but I wouldn't hold your breath. You guys are free to start a new thread for clips, over in the Cellar. I broke off all the wi-fi/app discussion into a new thread. It was quite a bit of work hunting down 150 posts inbetween all of the other posts here & splitting them off. Right now, I think there's only 2 samples. 1 by Big Dooley & 1 by Mr. Sluggz. It would be easier to just start a new thread & post your samples over there. You can make note that it's for samples only & can either revert discussion back here, or even start another thread to discuss the clips...


----------



## slugzz-sop

GUMP! why you put that gun together so damn quickly!?!?! You must have and IQ of a hundred and damn 60!


----------



## SRT2011

Okay, Dogs of Doom.
Clearly I don't know what it would take to make my suggestion a reality. That said, my suggestion is to eliminate the need to sift through thousands of existing threads on this forum and try to "pick out" the audio/video demos. Rather it was a suggestion to include an additional subforum specifically for "User Demos of Marshall Amps" which I think would be very beneficial to MAF members.
That said, I hope you understand why I am requesting it. A good example is slugzz-sop's video demo that was "buried" in the CODE thread and with no way of providing people accessing the thread any idea of its location within the thread. My suggestion isn't to try to "fix that" because it is a common problem with all forums.

However, he "reposted his demo" on page 116 for quick access to anybody new that has clicked on this thread to view. This is fine for a few days, but the reality is that it will be "buried again" soon and is inefficient to the forum as it is a duplicate demo post within the same thread. And, this is just a one-off case as an example. Clearly this type of situation exists in other areas of the MAF, but is often buried and lost forever.

I truly believe that there are many other excellent "raw video demos" provided by owners of other Marshall amplifiers that are buried in the primary thread of that Marshall amp series (DSL, JVM, etc...)
Wouldn't it make more sense to have a dedicated area on this forum to allow these video demos? You mention "The Cellar" as being that place so maybe it already exists, but I was unaware that was the purpose of "The Cellar" and believe most forumites are also unaware of its intended purpose? Maybe it would be as simple as renaming "The Cellar" to "Marshall Amp User Demos" and have it subdivided into categories for DSL, JVM, JCM800, CODE, etc.? Just asking of course, and I have no idea of what is/would be required to make this happen. Once again, just a suggestion....


----------



## morgan bucks

Slugzz sold me.Thanks, I am eventually going to drop Celestion G12H30 in there for better articulation at lower volumes, the stock speaker sounds mid priced Celestion enough when cranked but less defined at lower volumes.I dial in my own tone, so I do not care about the speaker not being the cheap one Marshall fit to the settings at all. Not worried about volume loss going to an 8 OHM , this amp is loud.


----------



## Frank S




----------



## crossroadsnyc

SRT2011 said:


> ATTENTION MARSHALL AMP MODERATORS.......I have a suggestion? I would have offered this suggestion directly to MAF moderators, but didn't see an option to do that.
> 
> I think it would be great to add a section in this forum dedicated to user recordings of Marshall Amp owners which could be subdivided for specific amp families (JVM, DSL, Jube, CODE, etc.). This would allow MAF members to have quick access to real owner recordings (amateur quality preferred) of specific Marshall amps without having to go through 100's or even 1000's of pages in the main thread. This would allow MAF members quick access to sound demos by owners which could help them decide if the amp is right for them.
> 
> Let's face it.....the CODE thread is now at 115 pages and there are a very limited number of people that own it or even a chance to play it yet. I can only imagine how many pages the CODE thread will become in the days to come, but I think it will be huge.
> 
> The same holds true for other popular Marshall amps. Most of those threads have become so big that it doesn't allow MAF members quick access to owner recordings that could be helpful to many.
> 
> Just a thought that I hope is worth considering.....



I've seen other forums attempt to do this (at least something similar), and the results were disastrous (makes sense on the surface, but it fails in application). The best thing to do would be to start a new thread on CODE 50 clips either in the main amps section (where we are now) or in The Cellar sub-forum. Maybe Slugzz will even kick things off w/the video he made


----------



## Toni

Too many sub forums can destroy a forum. Users are not willing to check more than 2-5 sub forums for new posts. As a result, having too many sub forums just fragments a community unnecessarily. I prefer to have very few sub forums with long threads centered around a clearly defined topic, instead of having many sub forums with many threads, each of which only has a handful of posts. You can easily follow multiple discussions within a single thread. It just saves you a lot of unnecessary clicking and site loading.


----------



## big dooley

i have to agree here... i would go even further as i think there are alreay too many subforums in here
vintage and cabinet section topics could be placed in the general marshall section, while there are quite some topics to be found, that should be placed in the cellar section imo

but that's my thought on it... i'm still a happy member over here


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I think OP wanted sub forum with ALL types of amp tests, not just CODE. I wonder if Google and You tube wouldn't solve that fairly readily...?


----------



## j.p.

No, I gotcha. Video thread subdivided by type - I think that would be cool. Just picked up my 50 this morning from the FedEx hub...


SRT2011 said:


> j.p. there might be an iPhone thread as you mentioned, but I don't think you understand what I am requesting to the MAF moderators.
> For example, There is a primary post for the very popular DSL40C amplifier that has over 6000 posts. I am sure that within those 6000+ posts there are "Recording Demos by Owners of that amp", but there is no way that I have the time to peruse that super long thread to try to find them (if I happened to be interested in the DSL40C), and I suspect that to be the case for many.
> 
> However, if the MAF moderators were to provide a separate "subsection" to this forum that was dedicated to "user recorded demos of Marhsall amps", I think it would be very useful/helpful to many. One could then go to that subsection and listen to actual user demos of those amps without having to sift through the entire thread of that type amplifier which is mostly just verbage.
> 
> For example, slugzz-sop submitted a nice "user demo video" of the CODE 50, however, for the life of me.......I don't recall what "page" that was on in the main CODE thread, nor do I think it is possible to do a search within any thread to sort for "user demos" within that particular thread. I hope what I am saying and suggesting makes sense. Once again, it is just a suggestion.


----------



## Philywilly33

Can somebody make a detailed guide of how to record straight from CODE USB to garage band? I have everything hooked up and I have the code set as the input in garageband and for my computer and It still isn't registering in Garage Band/


----------



## chiliphil1

SRT2011 said:


> Okay, Dogs of Doom.
> Clearly I don't know what it would take to make my suggestion a reality. That said, my suggestion is to eliminate the need to sift through thousands of existing threads on this forum and try to "pick out" the audio/video demos. Rather it was a suggestion to include an additional subforum specifically for "User Demos of Marshall Amps" which I think would be very beneficial to MAF members.
> That said, I hope you understand why I am requesting it. A good example is slugzz-sop's video demo that was "buried" in the CODE thread and with no way of providing people accessing the thread any idea of its location within the thread. My suggestion isn't to try to "fix that" because it is a common problem with all forums.
> 
> However, he "reposted his demo" on page 116 for quick access to anybody new that has clicked on this thread to view. This is fine for a few days, but the reality is that it will be "buried again" soon and is inefficient to the forum as it is a duplicate demo post within the same thread. And, this is just a one-off case as an example. Clearly this type of situation exists in other areas of the MAF, but is often buried and lost forever.
> 
> I truly believe that there are many other excellent "raw video demos" provided by owners of other Marshall amplifiers that are buried in the primary thread of that Marshall amp series (DSL, JVM, etc...)
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have a dedicated area on this forum to allow these video demos? You mention "The Cellar" as being that place so maybe it already exists, but I was unaware that was the purpose of "The Cellar" and believe most forumites are also unaware of its intended purpose? Maybe it would be as simple as renaming "The Cellar" to "Marshall Amp User Demos" and have it subdivided into categories for DSL, JVM, JCM800, CODE, etc.? Just asking of course, and I have no idea of what is/would be required to make this happen. Once again, just a suggestion....



It's simple. Go to the cellar section of the forum, start a thread titled "post your xxxx clips here" and do that for each amp model and then, if people pay attention in theory those threads will contain the sound clips of the amps designated in the title. 



Frank S said:


>




Holy chit, I've got to get one of these.


----------



## ricksteruk

Glad you guys are enjoying rocking your Codes! 

It's nice to hear positive feedback on a Marshall product. I'm not really in need of one myself - but I may end up getting one for wifey - I got her an Epi SG for her Birthday last year.. so a Marshall this year would be fitting I think


----------



## slagg

little amp RAWKS! Be a great bedroom rig.


----------



## SRT2011

Several great alternate suggestions that would accomplish the same idea!


----------



## Markh3rd

slugzz-sop said:


> am I really one of the first batch in the USA with this thing? there are only a few of us that are trying to explain this amp but I know AMS told me they had me on the first list with like 31 pre orders all together. I hope my next video is better, I'll try to get better audio on Sunday.



My friend and I both have the Code 50. We are both very impressed with it. I am a beginner player, taking lessons about 5 months now. He is a seasoned 40+ years player that used to do gigs and still writes music.

I am loving the amp. When my instructor gives me something new to learn, especially a new song, I can quickly find a setting that sounds like the original and practice. Practice is more enjoyable for me as well. It's easy to use and I feel like I have plenty of room to grow into this amp, and would be able to one day take it to a gig with my friend. 

My friend loves it because of all the various sounds he can get out of it, which he says gives him inspiration for songwriting. He says he wishes he had this kind of amp back in his day and thinks very highly of the product, especially for the price.

Neither of us YouTube videos but I thought I would let you know that we are enjoying our amps. Both purchased from AMS.


----------



## munkee

slugzz-sop said:


> am I really one of the first batch in the USA with this thing? there are only a few of us that are trying to explain this amp but I know AMS told me they had me on the first list with like 31 pre orders all together. I hope my next video is better, I'll try to get better audio on Sunday.


I had one but had to return it since it didn't work. I got it a week before the stores said they'd be in stock. I'm constantly checking ebay/amazon to see when the next batch hits!


----------



## Sailindawg

Regarding a sub forum for this topic, just use search for this thread only. I use it all the time for the older threads for the amps i have.


----------



## SC_Gunner

slugzz-sop said:


> am I really one of the first batch in the USA with this thing? there are only a few of us that are trying to explain this amp but I know AMS told me they had me on the first list with like 31 pre orders all together. I hope my next video is better, I'll try to get better audio on Sunday.



I have a CODE 50. Slugzz, I think you and I ordered probably at same time. I have been following you on this thread since we seem to have been on the same path to getting it. Watching you go out of your mind on when the amp would finally be shipped was comfort as I was going through the same thing.  Misery loves company you know. Not sure about you, but I feel privileged to actually have one of these things since GC is back to the 1 month advanced shipped date. Ah the good old days... I feel for the poor saps that haven't found this forum yet wondering what the heck the deal is. I am so glad I found this forum as I may have just given up, and ordered another amp when GC offered way back in April. Reading about it though I knew this was the amp I wanted and needed. So glad I waited it out.


----------



## mazzefr

Same here Gunner. The three month wait was torture but I'm very happy with mine and glad I didn't cancel my order for something different.


----------



## SC_Gunner

mazzefr said:


> Same here Gunner. The three month wait was torture but I'm very happy with mine and glad I didn't cancel my order for something different.



Yep. Was following you too mazzefr. Like I said there was at least some slight comfort knowing I wasn't the only one freaking out. Looking back now it was kind of fun in a twisted way. I remember right before ours shipped that you were going out of your mind because the dates were changing then showing available then changing expected date again, etc... I laughed out loud at work reading your posts. I believe the next day I received my shipments notification from GC, and couldn't believe it was finally happening. I reread the email and checked the site order status at least 20 times to be sure I wasn't imagining it. Man it was worth the wait though wasn't it?


----------



## slugzz-sop

Lol yeah that date changing had me pissed but here I am at Myrtle Beach at the South Atlantic Well Drillers Jubilee and my Code is in the room waiting for me to get done with my classes and wife and kid beach time. Glad we hung in there guys, I've never got an amp when it was first released and we picked a damn good one to pre order even if it did seem like it took forever


----------



## Frank S

Disclaimer: This is my personal opinion, I am in not a professional musician, and my ears may be way off.


After my rather enthusiastic music store review of the Code 50 on Tuesday I brought one home yesterday.

Turned it on and found pretty much every amp sounds boxy like I recalled the Code 25 in the store a few weeks ago ( I don’t know why the store model sounded better…maybe it’s my imagination).


I compared it to my Mustang 3 and did not like the Mustang 3 sound too much either, but at least it was not sounding boxy.

So, I decided to sleep over it.


Today I compared the Code 50 to my Mustang 3, Vox AV30, Marshall 8080.

(The 8080 I bought it a while ago, and finally finished restoring it yesterday. I was inspired by Johan Segeborn’s demos, and because I did not think the Code 50 would be here anytime soon).


Unfortunately Code 50 still sounded boxy to me, and the worst of the 4. The 8080 and the AV30 were pretty much the winners.

One thing I noticed: It appears as if the boxy sound comes through the Cab simulation. If I turn it off it sounds way better/less boxy, but a bit too open.

That got me thinking that the Code 50 + internal speaker already act too much as a guitar cabinet, and turning the Cab simulation on is like adding Cab on top of a Cab.

Playing with the Presence/Resonance did not help with the boxy-ness.


I play with it a bit more but I have the feeling that it’s going to go back


----------



## Dmann

what exactly is "boxy-ness?"

sound samples with an additional comparison sample to how you think it should sound will speak volumes.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I feel it's when the tone has a hollow, thin-sounding midrange. The CODE suffers from that in Fluff's video as well. The amp doesn't sound very open and is missing depth. It's hard to explain.

And I agree with you on the cab sim thing, @Frank S . The speakers don't seem very flat-response, so the cab sim with the speaker makes the amp sound boxy and muffled.

This is why I want to see a demo of the CODE 100 with a real cab like a Mesa 4x12 or Marshall 1960. With the cab sim off, I'd imagine we'll get a really good representation of the tone. That, or run the CODE into a true FRFR setup with the cab sims turned on.


----------



## Frank S

Dmann said:


> what exactly is "boxy-ness?"
> 
> sound samples with an additional comparison sample to how you think it should sound will speak volumes.....



Exactly what @HeHasTheJazzHands just wrote above.


----------



## shooto

Frank S said:


> Disclaimer: This is my personal opinion, I am in not a professional musician, and my ears may be way off.
> 
> 
> After my rather enthusiastic music store review of the Code 50 on Tuesday I brought one home yesterday.
> 
> Turned it on and found pretty much every amp sounds boxy like I recalled the Code 25 in the store a few weeks ago ( I don’t know why the store model sounded better…maybe it’s my imagination).
> 
> 
> I compared it to my Mustang 3 and did not like the Mustang 3 sound too much either, but at least it was not sounding boxy.
> 
> So, I decided to sleep over it.
> 
> 
> Today I compared the Code 50 to my Mustang 3, Vox AV30, Marshall 8080.
> 
> (The 8080 I bought it a while ago, and finally finished restoring it yesterday. I was inspired by Johan Segeborn’s demos, and because I did not think the Code 50 would be here anytime soon).
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Code 50 still sounded boxy to me, and the worst of the 4. The 8080 and the AV30 were pretty much the winners.
> 
> One thing I noticed: It appears as if the boxy sound comes through the Cab simulation. If I turn it off it sounds way better/less boxy, but a bit too open.
> 
> That got me thinking that the Code 50 + internal speaker already act too much as a guitar cabinet, and turning the Cab simulation on is like adding Cab on top of a Cab.
> 
> Playing with the Presence/Resonance did not help with the boxy-ness.
> 
> 
> I play with it a bit more but I have the feeling that it’s going to go back



^ thanks for validating what I've been saying all along...thought I was the only one that thinks this...

I also found out last night that it the cab simulation that gives it most of its boxiness...turn cab sim off and it opens up more like a present amp and not a toy...mine is still going back...not worth the 250 imo...


----------



## StoneD

Meh, just like my Mustang im sure these Codes sound much better through some decent monitors or PA speakers. FRFR is the way to go for modeling. Axe,Kemper, or whatever its always better full range it seems..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Only if you have really good impulse responses.

My POD HD going through my Peavey XXX's power section into a Mesa 4x12 KILLS the HD going through an FRFR setup. If the Code cab sims suck, then it'll suck going through an FRFR. 

I don't know HOW good the Code's cab sims are, since I've yet to hear anything of them through proper FRFR speakers. But if they're good, then they'll sound good through a PA. But through the stock speaker, it has potential, but it sounds too muffled and hollow.


----------



## Antmax

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel it's when the tone has a hollow, thin-sounding midrange. The CODE suffers from that in Fluff's video as well. The amp doesn't sound very open and is missing depth. It's hard to explain.



I wonder if the acoustics of rooms and the location of the amp makes much difference. I have a relatively small room with the 50 on an old bedside table and the back against the wall. It doesn't sound boxy but when hooked up to my Marshall Woburn, the Woburn which has two 5 1/4 inch drivers has more midrange punch at TV volume.

I'm still more than happy with the 1 x 12. It's all I need for playing at home. I haven't touched BiasFX or Amplitube since. The only thing I miss from those is my midi pedal.



> ^Only if you have really good impulse responses.



That was one of the things with BiasFX. The cabs sounded pretty naff. I ended up using a seperate cab sim called Nadir which is free and seems to be the only 64bit VST going. There are a lot of impulse responses available for that.


----------



## Frank S

Antmax said:


> I wonder if the acoustics of rooms and the location of the amp makes much difference. I have a relatively small room with the 50 on an old bedside table and the back against the wall. It doesn't sound boxy but when hooked up to my Marshall Woburn, the Woburn which has two 5 1/4 inch drivers it does have more midrange punch at TV volume.



This was also one of my thoughts because it sounded less boxy in the store and they had a carpet floor....so I moved the amp into small room/big room/hardwood/carpet but it did not made too much off a difference.

I am happy that it sounds great to you.


----------



## Frank S

shooto said:


> I also found out last night that it the cab simulation that gives it most of its boxiness...turn cab sim off and it opens up more like a present amp and not a toy...mine is still going back...not worth the 250 imo...



Here in Canada with taxes and environmental fee it is $435


----------



## big dooley

just came back from the rehearsalroom...
had some fun with the big rig along with the little code 25
the cabsims are just plain awesome to use as i run frfr speakers in my 1936 cabs
i also took the time to compare the code JVM OD preamp compared with the real thing. the modelling is bloody good... using the exact same settings on both preamps nobody would be able to tell the difference
i got a full range speaker coming up to replace the stock speaker. i'm 200% sure this will open up the little combo... keeping you posted


----------



## diamonded

Tone I guess is in the ears of the beholder. I dont hear the boxiness at all. What I hear is a clarity of tone and punch that is way beyond mustangs and vypyrs.
The presence and resonance do make a big difference to me. Maybe its because I prefer crunchy tones with lower gain and high volume that might tend to sound less boxy. Out of the box I wasnt that impressed with it but as I experimented with it manually and started to build some crunchy tones, it really came into its own. There are some things I dont like about it, the dsl thuddiness, the knobs on top, the amount of button pressing and knob turning it takes to dial in tones. I'm still amazed at some of the tones I can get out of this 250 dollar box. The jubilee tone alone to me is just about worth the price of admission.
Having an amp this nice to play at home with and enable me to prolong the interval of tube changes in my pro gear has been a godsend.


----------



## ricksteruk

Boxy?? YES!! 

Cabs are indeed boxes with speakers in. So a cab sim is a box sim right? Turning off the cab sim reduces the boxiness? Makes Sense.

I have found the exact same with both my Digitech GSP1101 and more recently with my Line 6 Helix. Most of the cabs on both of those units make it sound really boxy. Why? But they are supposed to! 

It's supposed to sound like you've cranked up a classic Marshall cab (a box) in a room (another box) and then stuck a mic in there to capture the ambience (boxiness) - and then you are listening back to it through some studio monitors in the room next door. That is what a cab sim is trying to do. *It is not supposed to sound the same as if you are sitting next to your actual guitar amp.*

I like to use my Helix through my guitar amp FX return and guitar speakers so it sounds the way I expect an amp to sound next to me.

If you happen to want to use an FRFR speaker all you really need to do is add an EQ to cut high (above about 4.5kHz) and low frequencies (below about 100Hz) so that it has the same frequency response as the guitar cab - and it will feel kind of like playing a guitar amp. I know using the cab block won't feel the same.


----------



## Georgiatec

I've been busy with work and family commitments so my little Code hasn't seen much action for the last week or so. When I get chance I'm going to try mine DI'd into my band's 1k Yamaha PA rig


----------



## slugzz-sop

I'm done with this thread lol, guys have fuckin $7000 amps and are complaining because they bout an entry level amp and it doesn't tickle their fancy lmfao. shame on you if you have a Plexi and bought a Code to replace it. I'll post model specific vids in the cellar when all the dumb asses that have compressors that cost more than the Code clear out. That's like me buying a $20 sac of garbage and complaining cause it doesn't smoke like the kush I'm used to.?.?.?.?... Lol


----------



## CoyotesGator

Boom


----------



## Oldpunk

Lmao.....awww some people don't like their new toys and it's getting the ones that do butthurt.
It will all be ok.... There's enough sand in the box for everyone, no pun intended.


----------



## mazzefr

Don't let it get to you slugzz, it's a natural progression of the thread. We had the: excitement period
curiosity period,
Frustration period,
arrival period,
And now the critique period.

Once this shakes out those who don't like it will sort themselves out and we will move on to the sharing patch period.


----------



## Markh3rd

mazzefr said:


> Don't let it get to you slugzz, it's a natural progression of the thread. We had the: excitement period
> curiosity period,
> Frustration period,
> arrival period,
> And now the critique period.
> 
> Once this shakes out those who don't like it will sort themselves out and we will move on to the sharing patch period.



I'm looking forward to the sharing patch period myself.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I know mazzefr, it's all good with me. Just tired of half-way Marshall fans. If this was NASCAR they would stand behind their team all the way instead of picking and choosing races lol. I can't mingle with people who compare tone with a shape.... If that's the case, the DSL sounds trapazoid to me lmfao catch u in the Cellar when I get home Mazz, I'll post vids there from now on.


----------



## shooto

Jeez Slugzz...why so uppity?...because someone doesn't feel the same way as you do?...hope you're not like that in life...calling people names because they don't agree with you about a cheap, mass-market amp?...Shame on you...why do you care?...butthurt is right...


----------



## DirtySteve

slugzz-sop said:


> I think 110 but 116 since it's buried now...




That's the best demo I've seen so far...thanks for posting!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, I was one of the biggest CODE fans when the amp was announced . I'm just saying I want to hear more demos of the amp through an actual FRFR setup and through real guitar speakers. I'm not saying it SUCKS, I just want more demos before I make full judgement, not blindly say something is the best just because Marshall built it.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Lol I'm not butt hurt, you are the one hating on it lol I like mine. And if you are a bigger man why did you reply? Later dude


----------



## Dogs of Doom

no need to fight guys...

you know what they say about opinions... everyone has one. I see people on here buying, selling, trading, etc. some pretty fine gear on here, whether it is a high dollar kit, or a new fangled one like the CODE. I can understand the "boxy" comments. If you scroll through the cab sounds, switching from 4x12 anything to 2x12, you'll hear what they are talking about. TBH, it really didn't bother me, although I don't own one yet. When listening to the demo (live) the boxy sound lasted about 5 minutes & after that, my ears adjusted. I heard it more on the 2x12 cab sounds. That's one of the cool things though, you can scroll through the cab's & find the least offending cab sound. That's why I am getting the head. I'm actually wanting to decouple the module from the amp & use it as a pre-amp module to go direct to recording. I can hook it up into my EL34 50/50 into whatever cab's I want if I want stage sound.

The possibilities are endless...

Still, it won't be for everyone.


----------



## SRT2011

> It's simple. Go to the cellar section of the forum, start a thread titled "post your xxxx clips here" and do that for each amp model and then, if people pay attention in theory those threads will contain the sound clips of the amps designated in the title.



Great idea chiliphil1! Better than my suggestion, especially since adding new sub-forums is frowned upon by many! Thanks



> Maybe Slugzz will even kick things off w/the video he made



I think that is an excellent idea crossroadsnyc!

Come on sluggz, be the pioneer to kick this concept off......we know (hope) that you want to! ;-)
Seriously, I would like to see anybody kick this off and hopefully it "takes off".....


----------



## shooto

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, I was one of the biggest CODE fans when the amp was announced . I'm just saying I want to hear more demos of the amp through an actual FRFR setup and through real guitar speakers. I'm not saying it SUCKS, I just want more demos before I make full judgement, not blindly say something is the best just because Marshall built it.



^ I tried 2 speakers last night...a Emi Legend Modelling 12 and a WGS ET65...both 8ohm....the Emi I didn't care for...for it being a modelling speaker, it still didn't have any warmth or that low mid Marshall grunt...the way I feel about the amp as a whole, really...it was like a bigger version of the little radio speaker in there...I tried tones with and without the cab sim engaged

Next, the ET65...it was much better, definite upgrade...more depth, low freq thump and warmer tone...also listened to with cab sims engaged and disengaged...I think something woodier would do well in it...

On a side note, the 1x12 cabinet is crazy cheap wood...all particle wood and the baffle is compressed fiber board...it is, what it is...


----------



## slugzz-sop

I will just gotta get home from the beach first. I think a "if you don't like it leave" clause should be under way tho cause not once have I told anyone they made a bad choice on an amp buy. I'm not gonna support bashing. Some guys here may have bought a code because that's all they can afford. I wouldn't care if you made an "I hate the code" thread, but don't be on the anticipation thread telling people its garbage. Fuck that shit, this thread is for the release and not for bad vibes. Period. Kick rocks and make a "boxy" thread, don't ruin it for the ones that actually want the amp.


----------



## slugzz-sop

And for the record I don't hate you I just think you should make a bash thread instead of hurting the "wait" thread cause Lord knows we have waited like hell for this amp


----------



## Dmann

It's no suprise that some just won't like it.

No point in trying to change people's minds. However I think it relevant for people to express opinions good or bad. 

Do what you do and enjoy what you like.

If I got all butthurt everytime I see someone bashing the DSL100H or G12T-75 .... I'd of committed suicide a long long time ago lol....


----------



## shooto

slugzz-sop said:


> I will just gotta get home from the beach first. I think a "if you don't like it leave" clause should be under way tho cause not once have I told anyone they made a bad choice on an amp buy. I'm not gonna support bashing. Some guys here may have bought a code because that's all they



^...uh, yes you did, in not so many words...[paraphrasing] "all you guys that have $7000 amps complaining about an entry amp you don't like"...and so on...

And this isn't a "CODE appreciation" thread nor a "CODE sucks" thread...simple a CODE thread...I waited with anticipation just like you, but sadly, my expectations weren't met...that happens- now you want this thread to be nothing but sunshine and unicorns for people thinking about buying the amp?...it's not, and neither is the amp...if had faults that a well-informed consumer should know and take into consideration ...precisely because they may only be able to afford something in this price range...there are other amps out there that could compete for their needs...other peoples experience help round out a well informed purchase...


----------



## slugzz-sop

Yeah but make a bash thread..... Don't do it on the like thread. Don't mix vibes man, if I was all up in your good thread throwing bad vibes, you would tell me to leave too. The same with your yard or home or your kids play space. Let's be real about this shit


----------



## shooto

I see your point...and I agree-

But this isn't a "CODE appreciation" thread..it's a general thread that started at just the spill of news about it...open to all general observations and experiences...good and bad...


----------



## mazzefr

Let it go Sluggs. While I disagree with his opinion, he is right to post it here. Now that it seems to be released worldwide, this thread really should die off in favor of a new video and patch sharing thread once that is available. For now, we can share "longhand" if we want to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shooto said:


> ^ I tried 2 speakers last night...a Emi Legend Modelling 12 and a WGS ET65...both 8ohm....the Emi I didn't care for...for it being a modelling speaker, it still didn't have any warmth or that low mid Marshall grunt...the way I feel about the amp as a whole, really...it was like a bigger version of the little radio speaker in there...I tried tones with and without the cab sim engaged
> 
> Next, the ET65...it was much better, definite upgrade...more depth, low freq thump and warmer tone...also listened to with cab sims engaged and disengaged...I think something woodier would do well in it...
> 
> On a side note, the 1x12 cabinet is crazy cheap wood...all particle wood and the baffle is compressed fiber board...it is, what it is...



Nice, good to hear some experiences.

Hopefully we'll hear some dudes with the head test it with some real guitar cabs. If the head rocks, it'll pair nicely with my (kinda) new Mesa cab. 

And Slugzz, you like the amp. That's all that should matter to you. People's negative opinions shouldn't phase you if you like your amp. 

And as said before, this isn't an appreciation thread or a bash thread, it's just a thread dedicated to the CODE series in general. Both good and bad experiences. If people love it, they'll rave about it. If people hate it, then they'll give their experience and return the amp. That's what a forum is for. It's for _discussion._


----------



## slugzz-sop

Not really, when it turned bad for you is when you should have started a new thread, cause in here people are still waiting for units.


----------



## slugzz-sop

I see his point too, just not in this thread


----------



## shooto

Amazing...what makes you think this thread is for only one opinion...and it has to follow your rules?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It's a thread about the Code since it was introduced. There have been many negative comments about the way it was rolled out, and the huge delays and broken promises. It is what it is. Some people like, some won't, good to hear all opinions but make your mind up for yourself. I just got mine today, no time to really play it much, I want to like it, I like it so far, time will tell. I suspect it's a keeper... it is a loud little bastard!
It's a million page thread about the amps, there will be all kinds of opinions.


----------



## slugzz-sop

What makes y'all think it should turn into a bash thread?


----------



## shooto

Nobody said it should be a bash thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

slugzz-sop said:


> What makes y'all think it should turn into a bash thread?



No one said that. I said it should be a thread for all opinions, positive or negative.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Or better yet what makes y'all think the bad opinions should take over? You can point fingers and I can too. The only difference is that you are trying to be bigger and badder and I'm trying to give people on here a good outlook on what to expect. I even said it's not perfect and not for everyone and that I don't like certain models. I doubt you watched my video.... You on the other hand said it was boxy.... No real explanation, just boxy. Does your other amps sound roundy? And what IS your favorite amp? And also here's the question of the night because you asked me the same question. What amp was it supposed to replace for YOU? That's what I really want to know


----------



## crossroadsnyc

As long as it's respectful, then all opinions are welcome.


----------



## slugzz-sop

So its respectful for me to get on the official yjm thread and say change the power lamp color because it sounds bluey when it's not even been out for 2 weeks? ok, I guess that's acceptable behavior to express to the forum of a company I claim to support.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

slugzz-sop said:


> So its respectful for me to get on the official yjm thread and say it sounds bluey?



You wouldn't be the first. There have been many critical comments about the YJM and just about every amp they've ever made at some point by someone.


----------



## slugzz-sop

Well with all due respect crossroadsnyc, those guys should be in another amp forum. Why tolerate Marshall bashers on a Marshall forum? This ain't Mesa forum. Just sayin


----------



## crossroadsnyc

slugzz-sop said:


> Well with all due respect crossroadsnyc, those guys should be in another amp forum. Why tolerate Marshall bashers on a Marshall forum? This ain't Mesa forum. Just sayin



Nobody should feel like they can't participate just because they have a differing opinion.


----------



## Frank S

@slugzz-sop : First of all I really liked your demo. It is one of the few, non-staged, realistic hands-on videos.

What I meant with boxy was that (with the cab sim ON) it was sounding a little bit small like an old tiny plastic transistor radio speaker or a gramophone or one of these mini amps which come in a tiny plastic box, or through a telephone (old land-line which has a very small frequency range) ... not in volume of course just in sound quality.


I actually really like the pre-amps. I just do not like the cab sim. And I was not able to EQ it so that I enjoy it enough without the cab sim.

And on the Plexi and JTM45 you can mitigate the boxy-ness a lot just by adding Reverb and Delay…so it sounds like some classic Zeppelin for instance.

But when I try to get more into the 80s (Scorpions, GnR) the boxy-ness takes over I think.

I really wanted to like the Code 50 more but I could not.

But again, that is my personal opinion. I do not say anyone’s baby is ugly. I really appreciate everyone’s demos. 

And I was not comparing the Code to a $1000+ tube amp…I am comparing it to similar amps in the same price range, including an old, used Marshall 8080.


When I heard how the signal sounds without the cab sim I was fairly certain it will sound better with cab sim off and a real guitar speaker, or cab sim on and an FrFr speaker. (@big dooley already showed how much better it sounds.)

Now @shooto already had the same idea and experimented with it and I really appreciate him sharing his findings.


With all this said, I will most likely enjoy the Code 100h going through a real guitar cab with cab sim off, and I am looking forward to it becoming available.


The good news is that there are only a few people here in the forum who think that it sounds boxy so the majority is enjoying the amp. If we all had the same taste it would be really boring.

And look at other amps (DSL40c, Mini Jubilee)…some love it, some hate it…Marshall has a lot of variety of amps. The few people who do not like the Code and do not have a lot of money can still get an MG, or and older Valvestate for instance for some Marshall sound.


And if more people would think it sounded boxy I am sure it would an easy software update for Marshall to correct the EQ on the cab sims.

So everybody, you need to play it for yourselves…I hope you like it because it is a cool concept.


I am looking at the Code100h next.

And maybe there are some Firmware updates that will make the Code more awesome and I will run back to the store for the Code 50h 

Peace out.


----------



## shooto

slugzz-sop said:


> Or better yet what makes y'all think the bad opinions should take over? You can point fingers and I can too. The only difference is that you are trying to be bigger and badder and I'm trying to give people on here a good outlook on what to expect. I even said it's not perfect and not for everyone and that I don't like certain models. I doubt you watched my video.... You on the other hand said it was boxy.... No real explanation, just boxy. Does your other amps sound roundy? And what IS your favorite amp? And also here's the question of the night because you asked me the same question. What amp was it supposed to replace for YOU? That's what I really want to know



^ sheesh 

why do you think this is a bash thread now and that bad opinions have taken over?...it is full of glowing remarks about the CODE, much much more glowing reviews than critiques- I did watch your video, twice...did you read my remarks?..I had mine before you got yours...I said I dug the Bluesbreaker, JTM45 and Plexi...and now, without the cab sim, the Jub is pretty good-

...and if you had read my first impressions, I explained what I thought about the boxiness of it...it is very apparent to me as to others...I can see how the effect wears off the more you play it, but turn it on and it hits you in the face...muffled and constricted...

I also explained where my point of reference for sound and tone was coming from with the Marshall amps I have, as well as my modelling point of reference...I judged the CODE from those perspectives...and none of them are $7000 amps...one is a Mustang III which is also, cheap and all-digital...I think I have a good background to make a valid, informed opinion about the CODE-

I don't think you read anything I wrote, but just reacted to later things I wrote because it was an opposing point of view-

the CODE wasn't supposed to replace anything...I wanted it to work with the Mustang in a cheap stereo rig that I could gig with but it just isn't the right fit....and I'm not making anything up, everything I've said is true to my experience...take it or leave it, but my experience is just as valid as yours...you have to understand that about other informed opinions...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Let's move on please


----------



## j.p.




----------



## Jethro Rocker

I actually liked the cab sims. I found it filled out the sound quite a bit and was versatile. It's a loud amp! Volume does go from f' all to pretty cooking real fast. I have to find time to play with it next week. I like that I can set a preset then adjust gain, bass, etc to taste without overwriting it. More to come next week!!


----------



## SRT2011

Okay, I just started a thread in "The Cellar" for the JCM-1 amp. This is not my recording, but a good one. Forumites, please start a new thread in "The Cellar" for video demos of any other Marshall, or add to my JCM-1 Thread if you have a video to share of that amp! I hope this catches on.....


----------



## SRT2011

I just started another thread in "The Cellar" for the JTM-1 amp. Once again, not my recording, but I do own this amp too and love it. It is my primary "home practice amp". I think the demo is great.
I hope this concept catches on for all Marshall amps!


----------



## Rumble

How about all those who have got a CODE and found it's not up to their standards sell them on cheap to others still waiting and wanting? 

CODE has got me (sort of) playing again after years of soft fingers.  

I'm loving it and would recommend anyone interested to trust their own ears. Listen to the vids, taking account of how they were recorded, and hear one in a shop if you can. And don't just flick through the presets, try building your own. Turn off all the effects so you can just play around with the amp sounds.

I think I'm more in the target market than many on here, but I see years of fun ahead with this thing! Can't wait for the preset sharing to start.


----------



## big dooley

shooto said:


> ^ I tried 2 speakers last night...a Emi Legend Modelling 12 and a WGS ET65...both 8ohm....the Emi I didn't care for...for it being a modelling speaker, it still didn't have any warmth or that low mid Marshall grunt...the way I feel about the amp as a whole, really...it was like a bigger version of the little radio speaker in there...I tried tones with and without the cab sim engaged
> 
> Next, the ET65...it was much better, definite upgrade...more depth, low freq thump and warmer tone...also listened to with cab sims engaged and disengaged...I think something woodier would do well in it...
> 
> On a side note, the 1x12 cabinet is crazy cheap wood...all particle wood and the baffle is compressed fiber board...it is, what it is...



i would thought that the modelling speaker would work, but after looking at its curve, it's basically another guitarspeaker...
technically speaking the cabinet is perfect for full range stuff... 
if you can find an old dual cone 12" speaker from an organ for instance i would try that one instead 
the cab simulation should work much better that way


----------



## blues_n_cues

crossroadsnyc said:


> Let's move on please


----------



## Söulcaster

Will Slash be using the Code?


----------



## Sitedrifter

Not sure what I am missing but it seems I am always having to synch my phone to the amp to get the amps presets.
Is there an auto synch I am missing?


----------



## Sitedrifter

mazzefr said:


> @Antmax @Sitedrifter , the best thing I have found to do regarding presets is to touch the icon at the bottom left to switch to the phones library. That way the phone is feeding the settings to the amp. Then, when you make changes you want keep, save them to both the phone and the amp. This makes things run smoother and if the app screws up (it did the same issue today with 25 copies of the same preset and none work), you can copy them back from the amp. Think of the amp settings as the backup until they get these bugs worked out.




Just read this. Damn I did not even know that little phone/amp icon did anything. Thanks for the info. Still would love to see auto synch.... maybe in a future release.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Söulcaster said:


> Will Slash be using the Code?


----------



## j.p.

I went to the local Guitar Center in town about 3 days ago, just to see if they had any Code 25's that I could try - I wanted to see what to expect when my Code 50 arrived. They had no clue about it, no idea it even existed. "Are you sure it's not the Blackstar?". Then they looked it up on their own website and saw it. Funny stuff...

My experience in amps is limited, mostly confined to smaller, bedroom/practice amps like a blue line Peavey Studio 110 (which is my wife's amp, we still have it), Fender Frontman 25R, Peavey Vypyr 15, Vox Valvetronix 40+ and an older Korg Pandora (the blue one). I'm basically looking for a good amp that I can give some volume to from time to time that's on the affordable side. I am not a professional by any means and mostly play to my 4 children, if they'll even listen - I'm hoping one of them gets interested enough to play the guitar. None of the amps I bought were ever brand new, so I was excited because this Demo Code 50 is the closest I've come so far.

Anyway, I just wanted to give my first impressions and opinions about my Marshall, which finally arrived yesterday (I know, I know, not like I was waiting months as some of you other guys are currently, but even a week is bad enough, lol). After picking it up first thing in the morning from the FedEx hub and driving around with it all day in the work van I was pretty stoked to get it home and plug it in. Fired right up, Bluetooth connected right away - but noticed it dropped my connection when i was more than 2 feet away. Had it on a really low volume and only got to tinker for a few minutes initially - the sound was ok; i was not really floored. I did notice at a low volume it seemed to me exactly what was mentioned earlier - that in some strange way I was not listening to me playing an amp and having it respond, but _listening_ to me playing through an amp - a sort of strange disconnection of sorts. But that was only my first 5 minutes or so. After the kids went to bed I plugged in my Monster N-Tune headphones and had a little more time and thought it sounded really good! I also deleted the Bluetooth connection and relearned it in and now it works great - even from across the room! I also got an opportunity to finally turn it u and move that speaker - it is very loud for sure - but to me seemed a little on the ear piercing side instead of the chunk and thunk sound i was looking for (I'm not looking for super metal stuff, but just some good rockin' stuff to play with my Dean Thoroughbred Les Paul style guitar). Messed around with some of the settings - tried the JCM800 and really liked that - turned off the cab sim and dialed it in a little more and turned it up - that was good. Really liking the NWOBHM preset after a little tweaking with cab on. All in all I really like it so far, I just feel that I probably built it up in my mind a little too much. I really have to put some more time into it and really get a grasp of understanding how the parameters work with each other and see what it can really do. Looking forward to trying different patches and seeing what mods people come up with!

By the way, trying to dial in a sound like on the Donna's Spend The Night album - _that's _the crunchy sound I'm currently trying to come up with. If anyone has any suggestions to try please let me know! Also, how do I record to the computer for quick tracks/samples to post for people to hear what it sounds like? Just a quicky tutorial or point me in the right direction - don't want a whole lot of post processing, just record quick clips right into it to give people an idea..


----------



## chuckharmonjr

PU239 said:


> You guys do know that Marshall is going to get you guys hooked on the sounds and then hope you guys buy the real ones from them.
> 
> I love the guys that have all the big expensive ones already but still enjoy the value of the CODE.



I have one on order and I damn sure have some good ones already...I'm pumped about it


----------



## Derb25

Any idea on the volume?? I just got my code 25 and the master is either barely hear on 1 and if you move it past 1.5 it is way loud for bedroom??


----------



## Rumble

Derb25 said:


> Any idea on the volume?? I just got my code 25 and the master is either barely hear on 1 and if you move it past 1.5 it is way loud for bedroom??


That's probably my biggest gripe with it so far. For those of us with neighbours/sleeping kids there is a very narrow range you can play at most of the time. And an accidental knock of the Master while adjusting something else can get you in the bad books! I find myself having to use headphones when I'd rather not. Ideally the Master would have a curve effect starting subtle then ramping up. Though I doubt that's possible on a cheap component.


----------



## big dooley

Derb25 said:


> Any idea on the volume?? I just got my code 25 and the master is either barely hear on 1 and if you move it past 1.5 it is way loud for bedroom??


yeah it's great isn't it? a true marshall always reacts like that 
seriously, turn down the other volume to manage this
it's a bit of work to do that on all presets, but it makes the amp easier to dial in for bedroom volumes


----------



## shooto

j.p. said:


> I went to the local Guitar Center in town about 3 days ago, just to see if they had any Code 25's that I could try - I wanted to see what to expect when my Code 50 arrived. They had no clue about it, no idea it even existed. "Are you sure it's not the Blackstar?". Then they looked it up on their own website and saw it. Funny stuff...
> 
> My experience in amps is limited, mostly confined to smaller, bedroom/practice amps like a blue line Peavey Studio 110 (which is my wife's amp, we still have it), Fender Frontman 25R, Peavey Vypyr 15, Vox Valvetronix 40+ and an older Korg Pandora (the blue one). I'm basically looking for a good amp that I can give some volume to from time to time that's on the affordable side. I am not a professional by any means and mostly play to my 4 children, if they'll even listen - I'm hoping one of them gets interested enough to play the guitar. None of the amps I bought were ever brand new, so I was excited because this Demo Code 50 is the closest I've come so far.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to give my first impressions and opinions about my Marshall, which finally arrived yesterday (I know, I know, not like I was waiting months as some of you other guys are currently, but even a week is bad enough, lol). After picking it up first thing in the morning from the FedEx hub and driving around with it all day in the work van I was pretty stoked to get it home and plug it in. Fired right up, Bluetooth connected right away - but noticed it dropped my connection when i was more than 2 feet away. Had it on a really low volume and only got to tinker for a few minutes initially - the sound was ok; i was not really floored. I did notice at a low volume it seemed to me exactly what was mentioned earlier - that in some strange way I was not listening to me playing an amp and having it respond, but _listening_ to me playing through an amp - a sort of strange disconnection of sorts. But that was only my first 5 minutes or so. After the kids went to bed I plugged in my Monster N-Tune headphones and had a little more time and thought it sounded really good! I also deleted the Bluetooth connection and relearned it in and now it works great - even from across the room! I also got an opportunity to finally turn it u and move that speaker - it is very loud for sure - but to me seemed a little on the ear piercing side instead of the chunk and thunk sound i was looking for (I'm not looking for super metal stuff, but just some good rockin' stuff to play with my Dean Thoroughbred Les Paul style guitar). Messed around with some of the settings - tried the JCM800 and really liked that - turned off the cab sim and dialed it in a little more and turned it up - that was good. Really liking the NWOBHM preset after a little tweaking with cab on. All in all I really like it so far, I just feel that I probably built it up in my mind a little too much. I really have to put some more time into it and really get a grasp of understanding how the parameters work with each other and see what it can really do. Looking forward to trying different patches and seeing what mods people come up with!
> 
> By the way, trying to dial in a sound like on the Donna's Spend The Night album - _that's _the crunchy sound I'm currently trying to come up with. If anyone has any suggestions to try please let me know! Also, how do I record to the computer for quick tracks/samples to post for people to hear what it sounds like? Just a quicky tutorial or point me in the right direction - don't want a whole lot of post processing, just record quick clips right into it to give people an idea..



^ I love Alison Robertson...she's a full-on rocker and the Donnas never disappoint....her main weapon we hear is the old DSL 2000...so, to get that, start playing around with the DSL model...or even the Jubilee...those should get you close to her tone


----------



## Ghostman

I don't know why amp manufacturers don't get with the program when it comes to volume controls. Ramping from .5 to 1 is extreme, but when you get up past 5 there's hardly any difference. You can install log pots that fix that issue and changes from 1-5 are far more subtle. Especially with small combo amps, as a vast majority of them are home players.


----------



## j.p.

Thank you, I love that album just for that guitar lol, will try dialing it tonight and giving it a shot on the 50...


shooto said:


> ^ I love Alison Robertson...she's a full-on rocker and the Donnas never disappoint....her main weapon we hear is the old DSL 2000...so, to get that, start playing around with the DSL model...or even the Jubilee...those should get you close to her tone


----------



## shooto

j.p. said:


> Thank you, I love that album just for that guitar lol, will try dialing it tonight and giving it a shot on the 50...



Try this...still can't find the low mid growl... But I think it's close...

67: Jubilee
Amp: gain 5 (or less),bass 6, mid 6.3, treble 2.2...volume LOUD on master 5 (heh) low on preamp volume for the room to adjust accordingly, noise gate off...power 100w, presence 3.5, resonance 7.5...cab 1960hw (more thump)...all effects off...


----------



## big dooley

Ghostman said:


> You can install log pots that fix that issue and changes from 1-5 are far more subtle. Especially with small combo amps, as a vast majority of them are home players.


the master volumes on pretty much every marshall being known are in fact audio taper


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The one on my Jube goes up very slowly indeed; the old 2203 not so much. Went from 1 to too loud real quickly!!! TSL not too bad, jumps up at 2 quite dramatically, 6101 less so.


----------



## j.p.

Awesome, now if only I could get off work early....cough, cough.....
I'll give it a shot and post tonight!


shooto said:


> Try this...still can't find the low mid growl... But I think it's close...
> 
> 67: Jubilee
> Amp: gain 5 (or less),bass 6, mid 6.3, treble 2.2...volume LOUD on master 5 (heh) low on preamp volume for the room to adjust accordingly, noise gate off...power 100w, presence 3.5, resonance 7.5...cab 1960hw (more thump)...all effects off...


----------



## shooto

j.p. said:


> Awesome, now if only I could get off work early....cough, cough.....
> I'll give it a shot and post tonight!



That's based on "Take It Off"...


----------



## chiliphil1

SRT2011 said:


> Great idea chiliphil1! Better than my suggestion, especially since adding new sub-forums is frowned upon by many! Thanks



No problem. I like your idea, it would be cool to be able to go to one place and see all demos of xxxx amp. It would be super nice. 



big dooley said:


> yeah it's great isn't it? a true marshall always reacts like that
> seriously, turn down the other volume to manage this
> it's a bit of work to do that on all presets, but it makes the amp easier to dial in for bedroom volumes



I don't own a code but I'll say this guy ˆ is right I always set the master about half and then use the channel volume to get my output level, this allows much finer adjustment of the volume and once you balance all the channels the volume is always the same and if it needs to be louder you can just turn up the master and not loose the volume balance on the channels.


----------



## jbird5150

Hey everyone--first time poster here. Been playing around with my 25 watt CODE for a few days now and just tried the FRFR solution. Really opens things up a lot. If you have something along those lines, I highly suggest trying it if you feel the amp is a bit boxy. 

I used a Kustom PA50, about $100 at GC. Bought it a while back to go with a Firehawk effects processor in a failed tone chasing experiment. Ran an aux cable from the headphone to the back of the PA speaker and bingo--instant depth. 

I don't gig and I'm certainly not a big-time player--I only mess around at home jamming along with my old 70's classic rock and 80's metal tunes on Pandora. But I've been through every modeler there is. And with the possible exception of the Yamaha THR10X, this is the best thing for home practice that I've seen yet. 

Still playing around with it but loving what I've heard so far.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jbird5150 said:


> Hey everyone--first time poster here. Been playing around with my 25 watt CODE for a few days now and just tried the FRFR solution. Really opens things up a lot. If you have something along those lines, I highly suggest trying it if you feel the amp is a bit boxy.
> 
> I used a Kustom PA50, about $100 at GC. Bought it a while back to go with a Firehawk effects processor in a failed tone chasing experiment. Ran an aux cable from the headphone to the back of the PA speaker and bingo--instant depth.
> 
> I don't gig and I'm certainly not a big-time player--I only mess around at home jamming along with my old 70's classic rock and 80's metal tunes on Pandora. But I've been through every modeler there is. And with the possible exception of the Yamaha THR10X, this is the best thing for home practice that I've seen yet.
> 
> Still playing around with it but loving what I've heard so far.


----------



## Rocktane

jbird5150 said:


> Hey everyone--first time poster here. Been playing around with my 25 watt CODE for a few days now and just tried the FRFR solution. Really opens things up a lot. If you have something along those lines, I highly suggest trying it if you feel the amp is a bit boxy.
> 
> I used a Kustom PA50, about $100 at GC. Bought it a while back to go with a Firehawk effects processor in a failed tone chasing experiment. Ran an aux cable from the headphone to the back of the PA speaker and bingo--instant depth.
> 
> I don't gig and I'm certainly not a big-time player--I only mess around at home jamming along with my old 70's classic rock and 80's metal tunes on Pandora. But I've been through every modeler there is. And with the possible exception of the Yamaha THR10X, this is the best thing for home practice that I've seen yet.
> 
> Still playing around with it but loving what I've heard so far.



Welcome to the MF jbird! Love the 10X!


----------



## jbird5150

Thanks. I've been trolling you guys for a while, getting all the scoop on the Marshall gear. Because of my 70's/80's era music affinity, the JCM 800 tone is pretty much the holy grail for me. Been chasing for a long time. Got close with the DSL40c but it was too much for the bedroom. And of course, buying the real thing would cost me a kidney (and a divorce, most likely--would rather keep both the pee-maker and the wife if I can) so it's been hit and miss. Mostly miss. The Southern Hi on the THR10X has been my go-to tone for jamming. Was hoping the CODE would get me as close as possible, and it's certainly looking that way. 

Now, if someone would just upload a bunch of patches and save me hours of tweaking...


----------



## jbird5150

BTW, for what it's worth, they updated the app for the Marshall Gateway yesterday to version 1.2.7. Improvements in preset saving and playback, as well as Bluetooth connection. So if you were having issues you might want to download that. Haven't see any firmware updates yet.


----------



## Derb25

jbird5150 said:


> Hey everyone--first time poster here. Been playing around with my 25 watt CODE for a few days now and just tried the FRFR solution. Really opens things up a lot. If you have something along those lines, I highly suggest trying it if you feel the amp is a bit boxy.
> 
> I used a Kustom PA50, about $100 at GC. Bought it a while back to go with a Firehawk effects processor in a failed tone chasing experiment. Ran an aux cable from the headphone to the back of the PA speaker and bingo--instant depth.
> 
> I don't gig and I'm certainly not a big-time player--I only mess around at home jamming along with my old 70's classic rock and 80's metal tunes on Pandora. But I've been through every modeler there is. And with the possible exception of the Yamaha THR10X, this is the best thing for home practice that I've seen yet.
> 
> Still playing around with it but loving what I've heard so far.



OK for this Newbie what is the FRFR????


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Derb25 said:


> OK for this Newbie what is the FRFR????


full range / flat response

Google FR/FR


----------



## Georgiatec

Tried my Code 25 DI'd into my Yamaha 1K PA rig this afternoon. Suffice to say I will not be using the amp like this. It did not interact with my PA's Eq section very well and it sounded very harsh, no matter what I tried. I could also not get the amp to be that loud before there was a very nasty input overload distortion. The only really usable patch I found was the Acoustic one. This actually made my LP Trad sound like an electro acoustic through the PA so at least it wasn't a completely wasted experiment.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Hey everyone. Can we add yet another newbie to the forum? I've been lurking the past month or so enjoying all the different opinions about the Code line, positive as well as negative. So today I became possibly the last 56-year old American citizen to snare a Code 50 until next month's expected shipment; a brand new amp from a GC in New Orleans. Being I'm in Iowa, I'll have a few days to live vicariously through you all until I can begin, armed with my Epi Les Paul Pro, assaulting the neighbors'ears. I too look forward to sharing tones with the rest of the community. Hey, j.p., I also love Allison's tone. Thanks shooto for offering the Donna settings. 

As far as the deep discussion that went on last night about the amp itself, like you, I'm here to pick up some ideas, enjoy a good tale, and share a laugh now and then. It's the greatest hobby in the world and that's how i approach it. I respect all opinions, whether you're a pro or someone putting on rock shows in their den. I may not always agree, but have learned over the years and in many forums that if you wish to be respected you have to respect others as well. It's all good fellas, no matter if we think the Code is the greatest thing since the Big Mac or just another attempt to come up with a $250 tube stack! I've read enough on this fine forum to know compared to some of the modelers I've had in the past, this one is probably going to get me as close to my hero's tones as anything so far. I just couldn't do Judas Priest on my Cube 80 as well as I'd liked to.

So here's to all of us who are going to spend the summer of 2016 playing music, reliving our youth, and maybe pissing off someone down the street! Enjoy.


----------



## slagg

Wow guy's


----------



## ricksteruk

Georgiatec said:


> Tried my Code 25 DI'd into my Yamaha 1K PA rig this afternoon. Suffice to say I will not be using the amp like this. It did not interact with my PA's Eq section very well and it sounded very harsh, no matter what I tried. I could also not get the amp to be that loud before there was a very nasty input overload distortion. The only really usable patch I found was the Acoustic one. This actually made my LP Trad sound like an electro acoustic through the PA so at least it wasn't a completely wasted experiment.



That's a surprise.. I would have thought that the code would have worked better than that. Can I ask how you connected it?

Did you go from the headphones stereo minijack to two 1/4in jacks into two line in channel inputs on the mixer?


----------



## CliffyG

Thanks everyone who explained the master volume. I was thinking I had a defective unit. It's jarring trying to control through it. Had a similar problem trying thr10s. They should let we unititiated know that amps are being modeled even so far as what could be seen as a defect in the knob work... Way cool we can play like we're using the real things.
Now I'll update my app and get working on those volume settings. More of a clean guy but having a ball with Marshall tones I'd never have messed with before. So, which settings are good for chords? Me no wise in ways of the leads yet. Some presets don't like more than one string at a time.
Thanks again to all those folks willing to share their knowledge and experience... Oh and newbie patience...
Oh and why do I have an unbridled desire to buy an SG?


----------



## PU239

Marshall says over 70% of the guitarist today do not gig, they are hobbyist, bedroom rockers, and inspired musicians. So that is one big market folks. Worldwide 80% of all guitarist will never be able to afford a 100watt Marshall stack, in many countries the price of the CODE is a months salary.

The CODE was not launched to be the a JMD1 killer or to compete with their high end amps, it was built as an option for the 70% of players who sit around their house or small apartment and play. The amp had a target budget to be under $300, I think Marshall nailed it and gave players a lot of tones and FX for that price, any bitching seems nothing more then guys not vetting their gear.

Currently the DSL40 still leads in world sales of ANY amp, followed by the MG. Marshall is waiting to see if the CODE will surpass those numbers.


----------



## Frank S

PU239 said:


> The CODE was not launched to be the a JMD1 killer or to compete with their high end amps, it was built as an option for the 70% of players who sit around their house or small apartment and play. The amp had a target budget to be under $300, I think Marshall nailed it and gave players a lot of tones and FX for that price, any bitching seems nothing more then guys not vetting their gear.
> 
> Currently the DSL40 still leads in world sales of ANY amp, followed by the MG. Marshall is waiting to see if the CODE will surpass those numbers.




Hi Again:

I think my “bitching” is actually a constructive bitching.


I am not saying that the $250 modeling amp does not sound 100% like a real tube amp, what I am saying is that the pre-amp simulation sounds great but I feel that there is something off with the cab simulations.

Some guys here are even more pro-active and trying to “debug” the issue even further by running the amp through different speakers/power amps.


So I raised the issue because I found it sound strange. Since the majority does not notice this it might be something wrong with my perceptions.

If more people had the same feeling we could run it by Marshall (some of you know the guys at Marshall) and ask if they could take a look at it.

The amps sound is determined by software. Who knows they could have accidentally a parameter configured wrong (like the cab sim software library may been configured for a different speaker…who knows….the QA team/software team might have slightly different hardware than what is actually build into the code.)

So, if it were a software problem all it takes is to update the firmware.


It is the same as some of you were complaining earlier about the Gateway app or Bluetooth connection. Within days Marshall came out with an update.


That is all I am saying.

If if you think I am out to lunch just ignore the post. Enjoy your weekend !


----------



## Superphat

Hello Code lovers and haters. I am so glad I found this forum, I check this 3 to 4 times daily and really appreciate all the info you all provide about this amp. Well today I pulled the trigger and ordered the 50, I can't wait for it to come in, so excited. I am a official new guy here so this may be a dumb question but would buying 2 code amps or Maybe a code and vypyr or mustang and running them together with a ABY Pedal be a good idea?


----------



## Six String Blender

jbird5150 said:


> BTW, for what it's worth, they updated the app for the Marshall Gateway yesterday to version 1.2.7. Improvements in preset saving and playback, as well as Bluetooth connection. So if you were having issues you might want to download that. Haven't see any firmware updates yet.


RU on Apple? 
I have the Android app and as of tonight it still version 1.2.6 in the US Play store. When it updates, I will report back.


----------



## Six String Blender

big dooley said:


> the master volumes on pretty much every marshall being known are in fact audio taper


Has anyone done this yet?
I would like to know if it is feasible on the Code 50 without destroying it. I don't want to mess with it until it is a documented mod. It makes sense but do not know if the board layout would make this too difficult. This is a weak link in the design. 

Marshall what's wrong with you?

I had the Fender Bassbreaker 15 and that was the one thing they did right at fender. The master volumes control was perfect. I did not have an opportunity to try this out prior to purchase. It really is a hassle.


----------



## big dooley

Six String Blender said:


> Has anyone done this yet?
> I would like to know if it is feasible on the Code 50 without destroying it. I don't want to mess with it until it is a documented mod. It makes sense but do not know if the board layout would make this too difficult. This is a weak link in the design.
> 
> Marshall what's wrong with you?



there nothing wrong, audio taper is actually a log taper, so don't bother


----------



## Georgiatec

I connected it the same as going to the FX return of the JMD. Headphone out into a mini to 1/4 converter plug and then plugged that into a line in (instrument) same as I would a Keyboard or my electronic drum kit....no dice. I also tried using the same lead I use for playing music off the IPad at gigs with is stereo mini Jack to twin phono.
I only had an hour or so with it and maybe I was missing something, but it's the first instrument or microphone I've ever put into that rig that I couldn't get sounding great within a couple minutes
Maybe if the patches I planned to use were all completely overwritten and set up while going through the PA it maybe different. I tried switching the cab sim off while playing around and my "JCM800" suddenly sounded like a wet fart echoing in a baked bean can.
The good news is if you go conventional and mic up the amp even the 10" speaker sounds massive through the PA.
Perhaps the dedicated balanced line out on the 100w head will be a different kettle of fish?


----------



## big dooley

Frank S said:


> Hi Again:
> 
> I think my “bitching” is actually a constructive bitching.
> 
> 
> I am not saying that the $250 modeling amp does not sound 100% like a real tube amp, what I am saying is that the pre-amp simulation sounds great but I feel that there is something off with the cab simulations.
> 
> Some guys here are even more pro-active and trying to “debug” the issue even further by running the amp through different speakers/power amps.
> 
> 
> So I raised the issue because I found it sound strange. Since the majority does not notice this it might be something wrong with my perceptions.
> 
> If more people had the same feeling we could run it by Marshall (some of you know the guys at Marshall) and ask if they could take a look at it.
> 
> The amps sound is determined by software. Who knows they could have accidentally a parameter configured wrong (like the cab sim software library may been configured for a different speaker…who knows….the QA team/software team might have slightly different hardware than what is actually build into the code.)
> 
> So, if it were a software problem all it takes is to update the firmware.
> 
> 
> It is the same as some of you were complaining earlier about the Gateway app or Bluetooth connection. Within days Marshall came out with an update.
> 
> 
> That is all I am saying.
> 
> If if you think I am out to lunch just ignore the post. Enjoy your weekend !



there's nothing wrong with the modelling software, including the speaker sims,
plug in some headphones or use the line out into another amp and turn the simulation on and off to actually hear what it really does in a full range spectrum
there's nothing wrong with your perception, it's mainly the reference point you're using

when i recorded this, i used the line out straight into the PC using a daw, with nothing being done to the original... i saved the settings as a preset onto the code, but when i use it with the stock speaker it just doesn't work:



yes, the amp's sound is determined by software, while the cab impulse responses are also done by software
ok, so what's the purpose of the cab simulation?
let me ask it differently:
what is the general purpose of any cab simulator on the market?
one important question too:
why is it, that the fender mustang has no cab simulation, but it does offer a compensated headphone output?


----------



## Georgiatec

There are two volume controls on the Code. The first adjusts the signal level going to the output amp and the second the output volume. If you wish your amp to be quieter and more linear over the sweep of the pot, then adjust the first volume pot down with the master on full until you reach the loudest you are likely to play the amp at, then save the new setting. Do this for every patch or when you start scrolling through you will get a very loud shock.
Doing the opposite of this will make the patch louder. 

Edit....I just tried this and it works perfectly with the first volume on 0.5. You can obviously go lower but I would think if you need to have it quieter than this you are going to be a headphone user only.


----------



## Georgiatec

Superphat said:


> Hello Code lovers and haters. I am so glad I found this forum, I check this 3 to 4 times daily and really appreciate all the info you all provide about this amp. Well today I pulled the trigger and ordered the 50, I can't wait for it to come in, so excited. I am a official new guy here so this may be a dumb question but would buying 2 code amps or Maybe a code and vypyr or mustang and running them together with a ABY Pedal be a good idea?



 To the forum and to Code ownership. Nothing wrong with your a/b/y set up. I've run my Vintage Modern and Fender twin II in the past with the Marshall dirt and Fender clean going at the same time....sounds great.


----------



## Toni

Is the first volume setting part of the amp model? Does it influence the tone by simulating power amp saturation? Or can you dial that one back to 0.5 - 1 without changing the tone?


----------



## big dooley

Toni said:


> Is the first volume setting part of the amp model? Does it influence the tone by simulating power amp saturation? Or can you dial that one back to 0.5 - 1 without changing the tone?


from what i got during some testing with the big rig this week the first volume is independent... you can disengage all the modules and the volume still works as well as the master
dialing it in does nothing for tone, so the amount of poweramp breakup is not affected by it
basically i use the poweramp models to choose the amount of saturation.. british class A distorts the most, american class a/b and classic marshall 100 watt the least


----------



## ricksteruk

Georgiatec said:


> I connected it the same as going to the FX return of the JMD. Headphone out into a mini to 1/4 converter plug and then plugged that into a line in (instrument) same as I would a Keyboard or my electronic drum kit....no dice. I also tried using the same lead I use for playing music off the IPad at gigs with is stereo mini Jack to twin phono.
> I only had an hour or so with it and maybe I was missing something, but it's the first instrument or microphone I've ever put into that rig that I couldn't get sounding great within a couple minutes




The mini jack - twin phono ought to have worked ok... did you then use phono to 1/4in jack adapters to plug it into the main channels so you try to EQ it and so on?

However a mini jack - 1/4in jack connecter (like shown below) is a potential and recurring place for signals to screw up - I see it happen several times a year when people try to connect thing like iPhones / mp3s into channels of mixing desks. You get an awful hollow sound.






The mini jack is stereo------- TIP=Left , RING =Right, SCREEN = Earth. 
The 1/4im TRS is balanced-- TIP=Signal (+ve), RING = Signal (-ve), SCREEN= Earth

I'm sure you probably know this Tony, but for any readers that don't - what happens in the mixing desk is it takes the ring Signal (-ve), it flips it in polarity to make it positive and then it mixes it with the Signal (+ve) from the tip, so the signal is doubled... whilst the noise that was picked up along the cable gets cancelled out.

If you plug a stereo signal into the balanced input what happens instead is that the Right channel gets flipped in polarity and then mixed with the Left channel - and this cancels out pretty much all of the bass end in the signal (anything that is panned centrally ought to disappear... so you will be left with just the things that are panned left and right - it sounds weird and lacks any cahones).

Might explain what happened.

But if not I am surprised you couldn't get a good sound out of it.

If all else fails - maybe a good way would be to take feed from the speaker output... either by using a DI box that can handle speaker level (like the Behringer ULTRA-G GI100 https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Signal-Processors/DI-Boxes/GI100/p/P0137) or maybe by going inside the Code cab and making a mod with a resistor in parallel to create a DI output like a lot of Marshalls used to have)


----------



## big dooley

ricksteruk said:


> The mini jack - twin phono ought to have worked ok... did you then use phono to 1/4in jack adapters to plug it into the main channels so you try to EQ it and so on?
> 
> However a mini jack - 1/4in jack connecter (like shown below) is a potential and recurring place for signals to screw up - I see it happen several times a year when people try to connect thing like iPhones / mp3s into channels of mixing desks. You get an awful hollow sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini jack is stereo------- TIP=Left , RING =Right, SCREEN = Earth.
> The 1/4im TRS is balanced-- TIP=Signal (+ve), RING = Signal (-ve), SCREEN= Earth
> 
> I'm sure you probably know this Tony, but for any readers that don't - what happens in the mixing desk is it takes the ring Signal (-ve), it flips it in polarity to make it positive and then it mixes it with the Signal (+ve) from the tip, so the signal is doubled... whilst the noise that was picked up along the cable gets cancelled out.
> 
> If you plug a stereo signal into the balanced input what happens instead is that the Right channel gets flipped in polarity and then mixed with the Left channel - and this cancels out pretty much all of the bass end in the signal (anything that is panned centrally ought to disappear... so you will be left with just the things that are panned left and right - it sounds weird and lacks any cahones).
> 
> Might explain what happened.
> 
> But if not I am surprised you couldn't get a good sound out of it.
> 
> If all else fails - maybe a good way would be to take feed from the speaker output... either by using a DI box that can handle speaker level (like the Behringer ULTRA-G GI100 https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Signal-Processors/DI-Boxes/GI100/p/P0137) or maybe by going inside the Code cab and making a mod with a resistor in parallel to create a DI output like a lot of Marshalls used to have)



this is a headphone output on the code, the signal at either ring or tip is exactly the same and not inverted in phase,
since a phone input is in stereo, there is no altering of the phase on one channel, so phase cancellation is not what's going on here, unless he used a line level balanced input on his mixing desk


----------



## PU239

Georgiatec said:


> Perhaps the dedicated balanced line out on the 100w head will be a different kettle of fish?



Absolutely, the "line out" on the 100 watt combo and head will send the preamp only signal. It was designed for a PA or to slave into another power amp.

To use a CODE 25-50 into a PA or FX Return you will need this. However for what this cost your better off waiting for a 100 watt versions.($199)

The Radial Engineering USB-Pro will transfer digital audio to analog. A mono-sum switch may be engaged to check for phasing or for connection to a mono system. Should hum or buzz caused by ground loops be encountered, two recessed side-access switches allow the user to insert isolation transformers into the signal path. To further reduce susceptibility to noise, this is augmented with a ground lift switch that lifts pin-1 on both XLR jacks.

High performance 24bit digital audio converter
Ready to use without the need of a driver
3.5mm analog headphone output to check signal
Balanced Lo-Z outputs with switchable isolation


----------



## StoneD

big dooley said:


> why is it, that the fender mustang has no cab simulation, but it does offer a compensated headphone output?


The Mustangs do have cab sims. You can turn them on or off.


----------



## Frank S

big dooley said:


> there's nothing wrong with the modelling software, including the speaker sims,
> plug in some headphones or use the line out into another amp and turn the simulation on and off to actually hear what it really does in a full range spectrum
> there's nothing wrong with your perception, it's mainly the reference point you're using
> 
> when i recorded this, i used the line out straight into the PC using a daw, with nothing being done to the original... i saved the settings as a preset onto the code, but when i use it with the stock speaker it just doesn't work:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the amp's sound is determined by software, while the cab impulse responses are also done by software
> ok, so what's the purpose of the cab simulation?
> let me ask it differently:
> what is the general purpose of any cab simulator on the market?
> one important question too:
> why is it, that the fender mustang has no cab simulation, but it does offer a compensated headphone output?






@big dooley : Thank you for getting back to me.


My assumption was that the cab sim suppose to adjust some of the frequencies/dynamics to make native speaker cab of the Code to sound more like as if the power amp of the Code goes into one of the speaker cabs you selected. So, I thought that the software of the Code cab sim is supposed to tweak the response of the code cab so it gives you the illusion as if you hear it through the cab characteristics of a 1960 or 1936 etc., hence my theory is was the cab sim was not configured for the eq/dynamics of the actual speaker/cab of the Code (or maybe it is too aggressive?).

And I think I can hear the difference when I hear recordings (like yours) through the line out or through the USB which circumvents the speaker of the code.


My references are:

Listening to the sound of YouTube videos of all kinds of recording quality of Marshall amp demos

Listening to my THR10 which gives the “recorded” sound

Listening to my Mustang 3 and 4

Listen to my JCM900 clone through my 4x12 cab and other amps (like my 6505mh or OR15h) through the same cab

I do not hear the perceived boxiness in any of the examples above but I can hear it in all videos of the mike’d Code and in the Code I had at home.


Moreover I do have Amplitube software which has a great cab simulation. When I play with it I can clearly mess up the sound of the amps by messing with the cabinet but it never sounds as if something I would expect to hear missing.


And lastly about the Mustang: It does has cab simulation. You can choose from a bunch of cabinets like 4x12s, 2x12s, and cabs from provided amps. The closest I can make the Marshall to sound boxy (as I perceive for on the Code) is when I setup a JCM800 and play it through a Champ cabinet. This I think now is actually my new reference of boxy: Playing larger Marshall the a Fender Champ cabinet


Once again, @big dooley and everyone else, thank you for your input!

There is always a slight chance that I am losing it 

Lots of you guys are professional musicians with big rigs so who am I to challenge you


----------



## ricksteruk

big dooley said:


> this is a headphone output on the code, the signal at either ring or tip is exactly the same and not inverted in phase,
> since a phone input is in stereo, there is no altering of the phase on one channel, so phase cancellation is not what's going on here, unless he used a line level balanced input on his mixing desk



That's right Dooley  - if Georgiatec used a minijack -> twin phonos to get into the desk then there should be no problem.

Mixing Desks always have balanced inputs (unless they are ****) - so if he used a minijack to stereo jack adaptor as I pictured in my post above then it will invert the ring signal and cancel it out with the tip.

The Marshall JMD (and pretty much every other guitar amp) has unbalanced FX return, so you could just plug a stereo minijack - minijack cable with one of these adaptors on the end and it hopefully should sound ok..(unless the amp is wired up wrong to have it's FX return ground connected to the ring not the sleeve!!)


----------



## Frank S

A recording might be more helpful to what I was saying earlier.

I recorded the the Fender Mustang 4, JCM800 setting, first with a 4x12 cab simulation, and again with a Fender Champ cab simulation. 

The 2nd versions is what I perceive as boxy. And this is how the cab sim overall on the Code sounds to me.


----------



## big dooley

StoneD said:


> The Mustangs do have cab sims. You can turn them on or off.


from what i understood, the simulation is not being used for the signal going to the internal speakers, right?


----------



## Frank S

big dooley said:


> from what i understood, the simulation is not being used for the signal going to the internal speakers, right?



It is going through the speakers. My recording above was with my camera microphone pointing at the Mustang speaker, switching cab sims


----------



## StoneD

Yeah its whatever you have saved for the preset or in real time setting on the fly that determines the cab sim settings.


----------



## Georgiatec

Thanks for your replies guys. My mixer amp has two inputs on the channel, the xlr is balanced and the 1/4" Jack is not. As I said I have used these inputs for other instruments and an IPad without issue. If anything the tone was dulled, bassy and muffled. I must say I did not mess with the patch other than try to alter the EQ while the EQ of he PA was set flat. There is also a shared graphic on the PA, but I can't alter that 'cos otherwise it will screw the vocals up. If I am going to use it live it will be miced up. This will also give me a 10" monitor which could come in useful at quieter gigs.
We are playing at the Staffordshire "Rock On The Rocks" festival next Saturday night (25th) so that will be the Vintage Modern all the way.....AK and The '47's are 9pm on the outdoor main stage if any of you UK Marshall heads are going to come down and rock out. By all means give me a shout and say hello...I'll be the old geezer with a Les Paul and a mop of curly grey hair.


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. My mixer amp has two inputs on the channel, the xlr is balanced and the 1/4" Jack is not. As I said I have used these inputs for other instruments and an IPad without issue. If anything the tone was dulled, bassy and muffled. I must say I did not mess with the patch other than try to alter the EQ while the EQ of he PA was set flat. There is also a shared graphic on the PA, but I can't alter that 'cos otherwise it will screw the vocals up. If I am going to use it live it will be miced up. This will also give me a 10" monitor which could come in useful at quieter gigs.
> We are playing at the Staffordshire "Rock On The Rocks" festival next Saturday night (25th) so that will be the Vintage Modern all the way.....AK and The '47's are 9pm on the outdoor main stage if any of you UK Marshall heads are going to come down and rock out. By all means give me a shout and say hello...I'll be the old geezer with a Les Paul and a mop of curly grey hair.


if you were using stock presets and only fiddled with the eq on the top panel that's likely the reason
i immediatly started setting my own patches after i got it home..

my replacement speaker should arrive on tuesday... let's see how it goes


----------



## Georgiatec

big dooley said:


> if you were using stock presets and only fiddled with the eq on the top panel that's likely the reason
> i immediatly started setting my own patches after i got it home..
> 
> my replacement speaker should arrive on tuesday... let's see how it goes



Yeah...I think I need to re-write the patches while I'm going through the PA with the EQ set flat....start with a blank canvas, so to speak.


----------



## solarburn

slugzz-sop said:


> You on the other hand said it was boxy.... No real explanation, just boxy. Does your other amps sound roundy?



Ok...I almost spewed my whiskey & coke reading this. 

I want this "roundy" amp you speak of!


----------



## big dooley

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok...I almost spewed my whiskey & coke reading this.


i spewed my whiskey, after reading you dare to foul earth's finest beverage with that brown stuff from the sewers...


----------



## big dooley

Frank S said:


> It is going through the speakers. My recording above was with my camera microphone pointing at the Mustang speaker, switching cab sims


it's hard to really hear a difference, apart from the low end being gone, but that's what you expect going from a 4x12 sim to a 1x12 sim


----------



## solarburn

big dooley said:


> i spewed my whiskey, after reading you dare to foul earth's finest beverage with that brown stuff from the sewers...



It's been straight. I'm pacing myself now hehe.


----------



## big dooley

Söulcaster said:


> Will Slash be using the Code?





crossroadsnyc said:


>





just to stir the shit a bit


----------



## crossroadsnyc

big dooley said:


> just to stir the shit a bit




That's hilarious 

The more time I spend dialing in the amp, the more I like it. What were you using?


----------



## mazzefr

big dooley said:


> just to stir the shit a bit




Yeah, c'mon @big dooley , there are two spots reserved for you in the Code Patch sharing thread. One for this and the other for that "brown sound" you cooked up. 

"Inquiring minds want to know."


----------



## jmp45

Ok, how about a convincing Cliffs of Dover? ..


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> Yeah, c'mon @big dooley , there are two spots reserved for you in the Code Patch sharing thread. One for this and the other for that "brown sound" you cooked up.
> 
> "Inquiring minds want to know."


actually both of them are pretty close to eachother... just a different cabsim and poweramp sim... have to look it up when i'm home
some fella's recorded some pretty convincing EVH tones using the AFD100, so i knew it was just a matter of finetuning the "brown sound" preset, in order to come up with this


----------



## big dooley

oh yeah... if you want to know how it sounds through code's own speaker, just play the recording using code's line input
but i dial in these tones using the line out and listening through my PC speakers, so it may be a bit boxy or even icepicky when you do this...


----------



## j.p.

so i thought it was just all ok with the code 50, as i couldn't really seem to get the right sound dialed in for some reason (except for the New Wave Of British Heavy Metal preset - that I _really_ like lol). but then i finally got off my lazy butt and ran it from the headphone/line out to the line in of my computer and it sounded pretty awesome, even through my crappy computer speakers/subwoofer. and folks, that's where the bluetooth is really handy - using the gateway app to flip through all the presets from the comfort of my computer chair - but since the kids are asleep i had to plug in the headphones to one of the computer speakers. i then installed audicity, since im not really up on this PC recording thing, recorded a quick ramones tune and exported to mp3. can i upload it? does it have to be only part of the song? just wanted to give people an idea of what it sounds like...


----------



## Frank S

j.p. said:


> recorded a quick ramones tune and exported to mp3. can i upload it? does it have to be only part of the song? just wanted to give people an idea of what it sounds like...



I found SoundCloud was very easy to create an account, upload the audio file and post it here.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, I've been using my Strat a lot for the last week or so, and I'm really pleased with what I'm getting from the amp. Of particular interest has been how well the guitar and amp have been interacting with each other. I've been primarily using the JTM45, the Bluesbreaker, and the American Crunch (with a little 50's british thrown in for good measure … i'm guessing that's a vox?), and to my pleasant surprise, the characteristics of the guitar really come through well on each model. I'm getting not only the tones that I want, but the touch sensitivity is really quite impressive after dialing things in a bit the way I want them. Another thing that I'm really impressed with is how well the mid-boost on the EC Strat works w/the amp models (especially the american crunch). I'm getting better Clapton-like tones than I've ever had from a modeler before. 

Oh, btw., I haven't been using the headphones very much, and I think my ears are starting to adjust to the speaker / cabinet a bit better. I was admittedly a bit skeptical about that at first, but the more time I've spent dialing things in, the better everything is sounding.

That thought leads me to another thing I like, which is that while it's not a plug & play amp, I still don't feel like I'm spending more time tweaking than playing, which has been the case with every other modeler I've had. It's very intuitive, easy to find a good tone, and then get onto the business of having some fun.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Frank S said:


> I found SoundCloud was very easy to create an account, upload the audio file and post it here.


that, or, getting a dropbox account is pretty painless. Then, after you have the dropbox app hooked up, you just drag/drop the file to your public folder, right click & "copy public url" or something like that & post the link...

there's a lot of mp3 upload/host sites as well. But, to answer your question, the site here has it's limits on file size, so, you wouldn't be able to upload a very big file, that would accurately depict what you are wanting to illustrate...


----------



## big dooley

full range speaker came in today... 
this thing makes the little 25 quite heavier... 
i have some issues though, that need to be sorted out... which i didn't expect... 
i'll make a thread on it when it's finished


----------



## SRT2011

Crossroadsnyc, I am glad that you are enjoying your new CODE amp. Many of the "Amp Model References" that you liking are some that interest me the most in the CODE on paper, but I am sure that I will enjoy many other ones as well when fine tuned to my preferences!



> That thought leads me to another thing I like, which is that while it's not a plug & play amp, I still don't feel like I'm spending more time tweaking than playing, which has been the case with every other modeler I've had. It's very intuitive, easy to find a good tone, and then get onto the business of having some fun.



I definitely agree that the layout of the CODE series is very intuitive and straight forward, which should lead to less tweaking and more playing by me! Probably the most intuitive and straight forward interface of any modeling amp that I have seen so far! And, the sound clips that I have heard so far really sound like the modeling of the various amps is very solid!


----------



## dr_gaz

ricksteruk said:


> The mini jack - twin phono ought to have worked ok... did you then use phono to 1/4in jack adapters to plug it into the main channels so you try to EQ it and so on?
> 
> However a mini jack - 1/4in jack connecter (like shown below) is a potential and recurring place for signals to screw up - I see it happen several times a year when people try to connect thing like iPhones / mp3s into channels of mixing desks. You get an awful hollow sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini jack is stereo------- TIP=Left , RING =Right, SCREEN = Earth.
> The 1/4im TRS is balanced-- TIP=Signal (+ve), RING = Signal (-ve), SCREEN= Earth
> 
> I'm sure you probably know this Tony, but for any readers that don't - what happens in the mixing desk is it takes the ring Signal (-ve), it flips it in polarity to make it positive and then it mixes it with the Signal (+ve) from the tip, so the signal is doubled... whilst the noise that was picked up along the cable gets cancelled out.
> 
> If you plug a stereo signal into the balanced input what happens instead is that the Right channel gets flipped in polarity and then mixed with the Left channel - and this cancels out pretty much all of the bass end in the signal (anything that is panned centrally ought to disappear... so you will be left with just the things that are panned left and right - it sounds weird and lacks any cahones).
> 
> Might explain what happened.
> 
> But if not I am surprised you couldn't get a good sound out of it.
> 
> If all else fails - maybe a good way would be to take feed from the speaker output... either by using a DI box that can handle speaker level (like the Behringer ULTRA-G GI100 https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Signal-Processors/DI-Boxes/GI100/p/P0137) or maybe by going inside the Code cab and making a mod with a resistor in parallel to create a DI output like a lot of Marshalls used to have)


I'm using the following mono adaptor to great effect. CODE 25 headphones output into JCM2000 TSL602 through the effects loop.


----------



## ricksteruk

dr_gaz said:


> I'm using the following mono adaptor to great effect. CODE 25 headphones output into JCM2000 TSL602 through the effects loop.
> View attachment 35640
> View attachment 35641



Yeah! this one you've shown should work even into a balanced mixer. The Ring and Sleeve are connected together so you can't get any nasty signal cancellations.


----------



## Georgiatec

Just bought one of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161046635...49&var=460182375383&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## morgan bucks

You need stereo to mono. re: "Just bought one of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161046635...49&var=460182375383&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT" like this re: "'m using the following mono adaptor to great effect. CODE 25 headphones output into JCM2000 TSL602 through the effects loop.
View attachment 35640View attachment 35641"


----------



## Georgiatec

morgan bucks said:


> You need stereo to mono. re: "Just bought one of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161046635...49&var=460182375383&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT" like this re: "'m using the following mono adaptor to great effect. CODE 25 headphones output into JCM2000 TSL602 through the effects loop.
> View attachment 35640View attachment 35641"


Tried that as well as mono to stereo, haven't tried mono to mono yet though.....I thought the Code headphone out was mono??


----------



## big dooley

Georgiatec said:


> Tried that as well as mono to stereo, haven't tried mono to mono yet though.....I thought the Code headphone out was mono??


it is, ring and tip put out the same signal
i did notice that by plugging in halfway, the speaker is still engaged, while there is signal present at the cable


----------



## morgan bucks

That makes it simpler!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

big dooley said:


> it is, ring and tip put out the same signal
> i did notice that by plugging in halfway, the speaker is still engaged, while there is signal present at the cable


another way to put it, is it's L/R - mono/mono. The signal going into each side is mono. The only way to get "stereo" w/ the code, is to play w/ phase in post, or by EQ...

I got an email the other day, GC cancelled my order, because it's taking too long to fulfill (for the 100H). Oh well, I'll wait until it comes out. If they won't give me the price they agreed on, I'll go w/ Sweetwater...


----------



## big dooley

Dogs of Doom said:


> another way to put it, is it's L/R - mono/mono. The signal going into each side is mono. The only way to get "stereo" w/ the code, is to play w/ phase in post, or by EQ...


better way would be delaying either left or right by around 10 milliseconds, i use this method on my big rig too, works really really well, another option would be stereo chorus, but i don't always like to have that effect constantly engaged


----------



## shooto

big dooley said:


> better way would be delaying either left or right by around 10 milliseconds, i use this method on my big rig too, works really really well, another option would be stereo chorus, but i don't always like to have that effect constantly engaged



^ totally dig the slight delay method...I use it on my gig rig too...it's built in with the JMD as well


----------



## j.p.

Dogs of Doom said:


> that, or, getting a dropbox account is pretty painless. Then, after you have the dropbox app hooked up, you just drag/drop the file to your public folder, right click & "copy public url" or something like that & post the link...



Totally forgot about using my Dropbox account - doh! Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

big dooley said:


> better way would be delaying either left or right by around 10 milliseconds, i use this method on my big rig too, works really really well, another option would be stereo chorus, but i don't always like to have that effect constantly engaged


in essense though, that's putting the wave slightly out of phase...

Looking forward to seeing what the deal is w/ the new speaker. What speaker did you get?


----------



## aussiebluesville

Well after all the reviews here, i just had to have one of these code 25's, ordered today so next week we should see its face in my studio


----------



## chiliphil1

FYI for anyone, zzounds.com shows the 25 in stock. 50 still on preorder.


----------



## munkee

chiliphil1 said:


> FYI for anyone, zzounds.com shows the 25 in stock. 50 still on preorder.


Keep your eyes on ebay and amazon, as I just got a Code 50 from ebay yesterday!!!!


----------



## jmp45

GC had the 50s online a day or so ago, now late July. I'm in the next batch of 50s from SW, whenever that happens.


----------



## Antmax

Lost my custom presets on the phone again for the second time in the last 10 days. I actually noticed the low strings were distorting on the direct USB recording just before I discovered all the presets after 45 on the phone were named after my last custom one I was playing. Had to reinstall the app to get those presets to populate with data again. The amp itself has been fine.

I wonder if the distortion in the recording was related to the preset going wrong. Perhaps the preset had corrupted and the amp was using some ridiculous settings. I'm definitely looking forward to the My Marshall/Explore presets section and being able to store/backup the presets locally or online somewhere.


----------



## John Palmer

dr_gaz said:


> I'm using the following mono adaptor to great effect. CODE 25 headphones output into JCM2000 TSL602 through the effects loop.
> View attachment 35640
> View attachment 35641


Where can I get one of these?? Is this a 1/4 stereo to mini mono?


----------



## shooto

SW should have the 50 I returned up soon if they don't already


----------



## blues_n_cues

shooto said:


> SW should have the 50 I returned up soon if they don't already


link to the story post?
I'm still waiting on the 100's but the manual isn't even out yet........


----------



## munkee

shooto said:


> SW should have the 50 I returned up soon if they don't already


I think I got yours!!! Did you beat the crap out of it!!!!????


----------



## shooto

blues_n_cues said:


> link to the story post?
> I'm still waiting on the 100's but the manual isn't even out yet........



^ I have a link to the manual


----------



## crossroadsnyc

shooto said:


> ^ I have a link to the manual


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

jmp45 said:


> GC had the 50s online a day or so ago, now late July. I'm in the next batch of 50s from SW, whenever that happens.


Yeah, I believe I bought the one they had left. It was sitting down in New Orleans last week and I received it yesterday. Right after I ordered it came up that July was the next time they'd have them in.


----------



## shooto

CODE 50 Manual: https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_OwnersManual_April16.pdf


----------



## chiliphil1

munkee said:


> Keep your eyes on ebay and amazon, as I just got a Code 50 from ebay yesterday!!!!



Nice! I'm kinda surprised one was out there this quick.. I'm not currently in the market but will be eventually, I just figured I'd mention it to everyone.


----------



## dr_gaz

John Palmer said:


> Where can I get one of these?? Is this a 1/4 stereo to mini mono?


It's mono to mono, and gee, I pulled it out of my bag of tricks. It must have been floating in there for twenty years. I have no idea where it got it from.


----------



## Cthulhu

So I played a CODE 50 at GC, and I gotta say... Unimpressed.

Granted, I couldn't turn it up very loud, but with it being a moddeler would that even matter?

I wasn't expecting it to sound like a tube amp, but even with the treble up all the way it still sounded *muffled*, and I tried all the different settings. For those experienced with the CODE, was I doing something wrong? I'll gladly go back to GC to give it another go, as I really wanted one of these.


----------



## big dooley

Cthulhu said:


> So I played a CODE 50 at GC, and I gotta say... Unimpressed.
> 
> Granted, I couldn't turn it up very loud, but with it being a moddeler would that even matter?
> 
> I wasn't expecting it to sound like a tube amp, but even with the treble up all the way it still sounded *muffled*, and I tried all the different settings. For those experienced with the CODE, was I doing something wrong? I'll gladly go back to GC to give it another go, as I really wanted one of these.


dial in enough presence and it certainly won't sound muffled anymore 
stay away from the stock presets and make your own, just familiarise yourself with how it actually works without the app
in fact i don't use the app, everything can be done on the amp, and with the code 50 it's even easier then the 25


----------



## blues_n_cues

shooto said:


> CODE 50 Manual: https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CODE50_OwnersManual_April16.pdf



CODE 100 MANUAL !!!!


----------



## Cthulhu

big dooley said:


> dial in enough presence and it certainly won't sound muffled anymore
> stay away from the stock presets and make your own, just familiarise yourself with how it actually works without the app
> in fact i don't use the app, everything can be done on the amp, and with the code 50 it's even easier then the 25



I tried dialing everything in! I just figured it was the speaker in the 50 that made it sound muffled. Guess I'll try it again...

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sit right in front and lower the Threshold!! Don't stand or sit over it. Closed back, you need to be right in line with the driver. Man, mine is very bright. Try the JCM800....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> CODE 100 MANUAL !!!!


There is very little difference between the 25 & 50 & 100. The differences are:

* on the 25, 1 pot is a dual function pot. So, it has 1 less pot.
* the 100 has a ¼" output & an insert. The head has a speaker out (4ohm)

Other than that, they are all the same. Not really sure what you need to know other than that. I doubt that Marshall will get real technical on the other features, like how to "rig" the output & insert to use as an effects loop, or whatever. Plus, the amp & poorman's loop will be mono. If you are using a stereo effects unit, you will only get ½ the effect & will be better off just using either the internal effects, or running the head from the output, into an effects unit into a stereo power amp (like you would the JMP-1), if you use it as Trace says is optimal...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> There is very little difference between the 25 & 50 & 100. The differences are:
> 
> * on the 25, 1 pot is a dual function pot. So, it has 1 less pot.
> * the 100 has a ¼" output & an insert. The head has a speaker out (4ohm)
> 
> Other than that, they are all the same. Not really sure what you need to know other than that. I doubt that Marshall will get real technical on the other features, like how to "rig" the output & insert to use as an effects loop, or whatever. Plus, the amp & poorman's loop will be mono. If you are using a stereo effects unit, you will only get ½ the effect & will be better off just using either the internal effects, or running the head from the output, into an effects unit into a stereo power amp (like you would the JMP-1), if you use it as Trace says is optimal...



i was being a smartass (lol) but if the manuals for those models aren't on the main website yet then that tells me that release & shipping are nowhere close to happening. I'd be happy if we could see them by Christmas but w/ Pre orders & waits I'm thinking next March might be realistic.
...and now w/ this EU thing....................


----------



## Dmann

blues_n_cues said:


> ..and now w/ this EU thing....................


 Yea... I was really shocked that they actually voted "leave." Going to be some heavy global economic ripples for sure....


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dmann said:


> Yea... I was really shocked that they actually voted "leave." Going to be some heavy global economic ripples for sure....



I'm wondering how a Made In Vietnam amp sold by a British company to USA could "actually" be affected.
but then.I do understand markets & their reactionary & speculative BS.....


----------



## duncan11

I played a Code 25 last week, and a Jub 2555 reissue from last year. Jumping from the jube half stack to the 1x10 code I was really surprised at how good the code sounded. For jsut a fun knock around quick jam amp, the code 25 really sounded great. Way better than a Line 6 imho. I was demoing it for a friend of mine who needed an amp on a budget and it was between that Code and a Line 6 spider IV 75. I had the spider before but got rid of it as I did every other Line 6 amp I've ever had. Now my friend is by no means (and will admit it) on the level where a huge amp cost is justified, but coming from someone who has two great marshall amps (the YJM and AFD) as well as a Friedman BE100, if I was impressed with it, it must be decent. Lots of fun presets that actually sound like what amp they're trying to replicate. My guess is its because Marshall modeled MARSHALL amps and not a 3rd party. If I were in the market for a knock around one I'd go with the Code 50 and 12" speaker, but since the presets and features are virtually identical, I probably could be happy with the Code 25 if I were so inclined! Kudos marshall, you finally made a modeling amp that sounds halfway decent. I even turned it up a bit to just shy of gig volume at the store (it was HOG and they don't mind) and it didn't fart itself like modeling amps usually do at near gig volumes. Just my opinion though....


----------



## CliffyG

Jethro Rocker said:


> Sit right in front and lower the Threshold!! Don't stand or sit over it. Closed back, you need to be right in line with the driver. Man, mine is very bright. Try the JCM800....


Thanks for that post. I had a 25 on the floor and was lil disappointed. Moving it up to ear level today. Love this thread...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm wondering how a Made In Vietnam amp sold by a British company to USA could "actually" be affected.
> but then.I do understand markets & their reactionary & speculative BS.....


That means whoever held out for a CODE100, will get it for $130 USD, since the USD is stronger than the GBP now...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

just trolling...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> That means whoever held out for a CODE100, will get it for $130 USD, since the USD is stronger than the GBP now...


let me call my Sweetwater rep & get back to you on that,'cause if so I'll preorder right now.lol


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> just trolling...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

CliffyG said:


> Thanks for that post. I had a 25 on the floor and was lil disappointed. Moving it up to ear level today. Love this thread...


When I set mine, I have to angle it forward since the controls are on top, a pet peeve. At that point, I can't hear what it sounds like until I angle it back again. This is sitting on the floor in front because I initially wanted to hear it on the floor for the best low end response. I will lift it up and sit in a chair. Then, reaching controls still sucks but I'm still in front.


----------



## CliffyG

Jethro Rocker said:


> When I set mine, I have to angle it forward since the controls are on top, a pet peeve. At that point, I can't hear what it sounds like until I angle it back again. This is sitting on the floor in front because I initially wanted to hear it on the floor for the best low end response. I will lift it up and sit in a chair. Then, reaching controls still sucks but I'm still in front.


Same here. I have it tip friendly so I can get to the controls. I'll need to play with the app but I can live with it. I'll need to do my sound check tonight and get a low profile power cable. The thing fits on a bookcase. The mustang 1 had the controls on top but in front. Small issue though. I hope the presets that sounded awful get better. Much is on me as a player but one third I couldn't use. Love the jtm45 bluesbreaker and the plexi. Started out playing again after years but wanted to do jazz now I'm on almost the opposite end... Luv the amp. Rock on!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I used no presets. Simply picked an amp type, and started on my own> Nuke all the fx and start from scratch.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My impressions so far:

I do not care for the top located control dials. Just sayin'.
With my limited testing so far, it sounds quite good! I have not A/Bd it yet with my Jube, I'm not expecting miracles, just a good ballsy tone.
I got what I thought was a fairly thick, nicely distorted Jube tone that is not really buzzy in any way. The thing has some thump to it! Keep the Threshold lower than preset, check the pres and Resonance, and keep the volume lower so MV can go up a bit, it is very touchy.

I like the 800 tone, it has much more high end which is reminiscent of an 800, seems a bit gainier perhaps than a 2203. I REALLY like that I can then adjust on the fly without saving it to a preset; if I want more or less gain than what I've set to taste, I can adjust it but not save this. Nice!

I like the cab sims, some seem kind of mid scooped, such that the sound appears to come from deep inside the little cabinet rather than the "in your face, Flanders..." like most of my Marshalls sound. 
Much tweaking to do but fun!!! I think that is a big part of it. Remember for us Canadians, it is an almost 400 dollar amp so I expect it to sound decent.

Dare I say, I liked the SJ tone I set on the Code a bit better than the red 1 on my DSL, it just seemed buzzier....hmmm... V30, NOS tubes. IMO..yesterday... it might change today...

I will order a footswitch. I do NOT plan to try and cop every tone from every album or group out there. I want a good thick rhythm tone, a less gainy 800 one, a couple lead tones with SJ, 800 and /or JVM, a clean tone, blues one I can dial back on guitar, and the odd flanged or hard delay. That's it. Set 'em up with the footswitch in convenient locations so I can go from clean (rarely) to regular and solo.

I think it will be fun and very useful for practices and some smaller venues AND it weighs what feels like a very light 26lbs, when I compare to the 70 lb TSL...

I'll keep mine!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

can we not get a dedicated CODE sub-section?
because if CODE can do this...


----------



## mazzefr

blues_n_cues said:


> can we not get a dedicated CODE sub-section?
> because if CODE can do this...




Great sounding stuff! Any sharing you're willing to do in the "patch" sharing thread would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ghostman

munkee said:


> Keep your eyes on ebay and amazon, as I just got a Code 50 from ebay yesterday!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

mazzefr said:


> Great sounding stuff! Any sharing you're willing to do in the "patch" sharing thread would be greatly appreciated.


if & when I get my 100c or H & it can replicate those sounds........I'll be sold & probaly $600 to the good for selling off my JMP-1.lol


----------



## David Elliott

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, I've been using my Strat a lot for the last week or so, and I'm really pleased with what I'm getting from the amp. Of particular interest has been how well the guitar and amp have been interacting with each other. I've been primarily using the JTM45, the Bluesbreaker, and the American Crunch (with a little 50's british thrown in for good measure … i'm guessing that's a vox?), and to my pleasant surprise, the characteristics of the guitar really come through well on each model. I'm getting not only the tones that I want, but the touch sensitivity is really quite impressive after dialing things in a bit the way I want them. Another thing that I'm really impressed with is how well the mid-boost on the EC Strat works w/the amp models (especially the american crunch). I'm getting better Clapton-like tones than I've ever had from a modeler before.
> 
> Oh, btw., I haven't been using the headphones very much, and I think my ears are starting to adjust to the speaker / cabinet a bit better. I was admittedly a bit skeptical about that at first, but the more time I've spent dialing things in, the better everything is sounding.
> 
> That thought leads me to another thing I like, which is that while it's not a plug & play amp, I still don't feel like I'm spending more time tweaking than playing, which has been the case with every other modeler I've had. It's very intuitive, easy to find a good tone, and then get onto the business of having some fun.




I wasn't sure at first but I am starting to like the sound better as I play it more....do you think the speaker just needed a break in period?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

David Elliott said:


> I wasn't sure at first but I am starting to like the sound better as I play it more....do you think the speaker just needed a break in period?



I'm not really sure if it's the speaker breaking in or if it's my ears adjusting to it a bit more … maybe a combination of the both?


----------



## Antmax

I'm liking it a lot more after about 10 days of playing. Initially I was having a few niggles mostly with the presets and icepicky sounding highs. Tweaks and turning up the volume a little higher and picking less hard and I'm really getting in to it.


----------



## David Elliott

I really think there is a little break in to do on the speaker, as yesterday I really noticed the sound was much better. You also really need it at ear level for it to sound best. We need a Code only forum!


----------



## CBHScott

Cthulhu said:


> So I played a CODE 50 at GC, and I gotta say... Unimpressed.
> 
> Granted, I couldn't turn it up very loud, but with it being a moddeler would that even matter?
> 
> I wasn't expecting it to sound like a tube amp, but even with the treble up all the way it still sounded *muffled*, and I tried all the different settings. For those experienced with the CODE, was I doing something wrong? I'll gladly go back to GC to give it another go, as I really wanted one of these.





Depends on the patches you were trying, but many have a noise gate setting that is high enough to severely cripple the tone. Turn that noise gate down (to like, 1), and you will notice a significant change for the better.


----------



## mazzefr

Is it just me or does it seem like, similar to tube amps, you have to drive the Code with some power to get a good sound? When I play low, I'm hearing some crappy sounds but drive it a bit and it cleans up into a proper sound. Anyone?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Seems kinda like it yeah. Certainly punchier, I guess obviously. Tone changes some too, I think...


----------



## CBHScott

mazzefr said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like, similar to tube amps, you have to drive the Code with some power to get a good sound? When I play low, I'm hearing some crappy sounds but drive it a bit and it cleans up into a proper sound. Anyone?



I kinda noticed this, too. While I do like it at lower volumes, it really opens up when you crank it up a few notches


----------



## gruffydd3

I agree. Definitely better with a little volume. It doesn't have to be really loud. About 3 on the volume knob does it.


----------



## stw500

Well if anyone gives advice how to adjust / how to do something it would we helpful to know, if it refers to the code 25, 50 or (in the future) 100, because for example 3 on volume will be different volumes on code 25 and 50. This can be simplified by writing into the signature what code is used.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

MV setting is not in the preset. Turn it up till it starts to push a bit, it sounds better. If Volume in preset is too high - 6 - 10 - then MV setting is very touchy. Turn Volume down and MV is easier to control. Get it somewhat loud!! Relative term...


----------



## gruffydd3

I said 3 on the volume because there is a jump in volume between two and three instead of a gradual increase. Anything above that jump sounds better than below it to me.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

I agree with these last few posts, and am having a little trouble myself taming this wild beast. My question is how to break in the speaker, which I feel you have to somewhat before it settles into the tone you're searching for, without losing family popularity. I'm going to try lowering the preset volume while hopefully bringing up the master. It's like two different amps when the MV is under 1, but right now I can't go much above it. 

Admittedly, I haven't had much time to play except late night with the phones on, but I concur with pretty much everything that's been written about the am so far. It definitely needs parameter adjusting, does have a hollow quality (at least at this point early on) out of the speaker, though the sound from the headphones is terrific, and there's a lot to do in order to get that sound you want right, BUT that's half the fun of it. I can honestly say when comparing the Code to the many modelers I've owned or played through, this is the best amplifier so far to recreate Marshall tone. None I can think of has captured the "crunch" as well as this one, IMHO. It seems to have been built extremely well, though I too am having trouble with Bluetooth. First night it came up like no one's business on both my iPhone and wifey's iPad, but I haven't been able to connect since. I'm not giving up though because the top panel is too hard to see due to the amp sitting on a stand while I'm sitting. As far as form factor goes, I think it's most sensibly laid out, say in comparison to a Vox Valvetronix panel. Bottom line for me, this is a blast to play through, warts and all. I'm looking forward to spending some time to tweak the models I like best and in time pick up the footswitch for easier access. And all this for a measly $250...incredible. 

Thanks again to all of you who write about what you like and don't like, as well your as suggestions to improve sound. I've already lowered the gate to 1.0 on all the models and plan to work on the volume dilemma next. I look forward to the user presets in the future and plan on offering one myself. The Code may not be a replacement to a Marshal tube amp, but it sure as heck is a replacement to most of the other modeling amps out there, and I'm sure that the majority of us owners will enjoy it immensely.


----------



## aussiebluesville

hi, does anyone know if you can use a different footswitch for code 25 or you need the original 4 button


----------



## Jethro Rocker

They all take the PEDL91009.


----------



## munkee

Jethro Rocker said:


> They all take the PEDL91009.


On the ads for the 100 watts it states a"PEDL-91010 2-way footswitch included"


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Oh. Sorry. The 100 watt takes the same pedal but because it is included it is called a 91010. Supposedly the same pedal. Haven't seen one yet.
4 button. 2 way I presume means both preset and switch modes as per the 91009.


----------



## oasis02

I had a Code 25 a couple months ago that I sold. I heard enough potential to believe that the larger speaker and cab of the Code 50 would be a very solid product.

The Code 50 has exceeded the expectations I had. There is a "smoothing-out" of some of the sharpness of the 25 before you adjust any parameters. I would highly recommend the 50 if you've got the room, and can play at volume levels above "bedroom".

The most pleasant surprise was clocking the treble and mids on "Plexi" and having it sound very similar to how an actual Plexi amp sounds when you do this. I could not dial-in any Plexi setting I enjoyed on the 25.

The JTM 45 is excellent on both, particularly when you adjust the gain upward.

JCM 800 requires some tweaking, but I really like the "JCM800 OD" preset as-is.

It's an incredible buy for anyone wanting to sample classic Marshall tones.. I saw some posts where someone was comparing this to a Mustang III V2...NO F'N COMPARISON. The Mustang does Fender very well. That is all.


----------



## mazzefr

oasis02 said:


> I had a Code 25 a couple months ago that I sold. I heard enough potential to believe that the larger speaker and cab of the Code 50 would be a very solid product.
> 
> The Code 50 has exceeded the expectations I had. There is a "smoothing-out" of some of the sharpness of the 25 before you adjust any parameters. I would highly recommend the 50 if you've got the room, and can play at volume levels above "bedroom".
> 
> The most pleasant surprise was clocking the treble and mids on "Plexi" and having it sound very similar to how an actual Plexi amp sounds when you do this. I could not dial-in any Plexi setting I enjoyed on the 25.
> 
> The JTM 45 is excellent on both, particularly when you adjust the gain upward.
> 
> JCM 800 requires some tweaking, but I really like the "JCM800 OD" preset as-is.
> 
> It's an incredible buy for anyone wanting to sample classic Marshall tones.. I saw some posts where someone was comparing this to a Mustang III V2...NO F'N COMPARISON. The Mustang does Fender very well. That is all.



Welcome back to the thread Oasis. Glad you are enjoying the 50!


----------



## big dooley

Jethro Rocker said:


> Oh. Sorry. The 100 watt takes the same pedal but because it is included it is called a 91010. Supposedly the same pedal. Haven't seen one yet.
> 4 button. 2 way I presume means both preset and switch modes as per the 91009.



no the 2-way switch means it's a simple 2 button footswitch,


----------



## stw500

oasis02 said:


> I had a Code 25 a couple months ago that I sold...The Code 50 has exceeded the expectations I had.



Thanks for this great comparison, i waited long for someone who played both. I hope that the 50 sounds decent in bedroom-volume too, respectively as good as the 25.


----------



## Toni

The delivery date for my Code 50 has been pushed back to August 22th... (Germany)


----------



## jmp45

Toni said:


> The delivery date for my Code 50 has been pushed back to August 22th... (Germany)



Some US sites are posting July 25 or later for the 50.


----------



## munkee

big dooley said:


> no the 2-way switch means it's a simple 2 button footswitch,


My code 50 should be here tomorrow and I have one of the 2 way switches, I'll see what it does


----------



## jchrisf

munkee said:


> On the ads for the 100 watts it states a"PEDL-91010 2-way footswitch included"



At $80 for the pedal it makes the jump from 50 (no pedal included) to 100h seem like nothing if you have a cab... and I do


----------



## Jethro Rocker

big dooley said:


> no the 2-way switch means it's a simple 2 button footswitch,


Well the 91009 for 50 is a 4 button. Why would 100 be a 2 button?


----------



## oasis02

stw500 said:


> Thanks for this great comparison, i waited long for someone who played both. I hope that the 50 sounds decent in bedroom-volume too, respectively as good as the 25.



The 50 does "moderate" volume fine. My term would be "household" volume levels because some definitions of "bedroom" are TV-level or lower, or apartment-friendly volumes. That's pretty quiet.

I would say the 50 sounds great at a "far less-than-gig" but "more than TV" level for comparison. The cab is actually large for a 1 x 12 and the sound has some depth. You can see the width difference between it, and the Bogner Atma 1 x 12. It might be more "dry" than a pure tube amp, but the _accuracy_ of some of these tones is absolutely identifiable.

I bought this basically for backup purposes only. I can already tell that it will see more use than that. Footswitch will be a must.

More comparisons:
JMD1: Code has better model selection by a long shot. You can tell the JMD has a tube power section. Just a bit warmer across the board, but the Code is not sterile rubbish.

Marshall 1-watters: I've had the JTM, JMP, and JCM. I feel only the JCM1 had superior tone model-for-model. Albeit, I have not done any serious Code adjusting yet. That's saying something because the JTM was a $1300 package and the others were $800 new in combo form. I also find myself saying that in regard to the Atma in 80's mode vs. the JCM1 (JCM was tough to beat).

I saw CME just posted a few of these on Friday, so I ordered. Everything went-through. Then, I got the "Oops" message. They had not accounted for some e-Bay sales. By chance, I pinged the website of a local shop, there was one in-stock. I think the valve has opened on the 50 in the US, at least part way.


----------



## big dooley

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well the 91009 for 50 is a 4 button. Why would 100 be a 2 button?


the 91009 is only available seperate and is way more sophisticated, as is can be used as a bank/preset switch or instant switch for any of the top panel buttons... the tuner is also visible on it 
from what i understood, the 2-way switch is just 2 buttons and comes with the 100 watt versions.. it should also work on the 50, but it wasn't sure if the 25's software has it covered

all in all, i'm not 100% certain on this all, so don't pin me onto it


----------



## chiliphil1

oasis02 said:


> The 50 does "moderate" volume fine. My term would be "household" volume levels because some definitions of "bedroom" are TV-level or lower, or apartment-friendly volumes. That's pretty quiet.
> 
> I would say the 50 sounds great at a "far less-than-gig" but "more than TV" level for comparison. The cab is actually large for a 1 x 12 and the sound has some depth. You can see the width difference between it, and the Bogner Atma 1 x 12. It might be more "dry" than a pure tube amp, but the _accuracy_ of some of these tones is absolutely identifiable.
> 
> I bought this basically for backup purposes only. I can already tell that it will see more use than that. Footswitch will be a must.
> 
> More comparisons:
> JMD1: Code has better model selection by a long shot. You can tell the JMD has a tube power section. Just a bit warmer across the board, but the Code is not sterile rubbish.
> 
> Marshall 1-watters: I've had the JTM, JMP, and JCM. I feel only the JCM1 had superior tone model-for-model. Albeit, I have not done any serious Code adjusting yet. That's saying something because the JTM was a $1300 package and the others were $800 new in combo form. I also find myself saying that in regard to the Atma in 80's mode vs. the JCM1 (JCM was tough to beat).
> 
> I saw CME just posted a few of these on Friday, so I ordered. Everything went-through. Then, I got the "Oops" message. They had not accounted for some e-Bay sales. By chance, I pinged the website of a local shop, there was one in-stock. I think the valve has opened on the 50 in the US, at least part way.



Dang, the 50 is big. Really makes me lean toward the 25 more.. I really wonder if a 12" speaker can be crammed into the 25 box..


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> Dang, the 50 is big. Really makes me lean toward the 25 more.. I really wonder if a 12" speaker can be crammed into the 25 box..



not a chance... the 10" speaker is already a tight fit:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

big dooley said:


> the 91009 is only available seperate and is way more sophisticated, as is can be used as a bank/preset switch or instant switch for any of the top panel buttons... the tuner is also visible on it
> from what i understood, the 2-way switch is just 2 buttons and comes with the 100 watt versions.. it should also work on the 50, but it wasn't sure if the 25's software has it covered
> 
> all in all, i'm not 100% certain on this all, so don't pin me onto it


Ahhhh. OK. I'm sure the 25 uses the 91009 as well. That 2 button will be lame, no point. Might as well order a 91009 when people order the 100. I have to order my switch today!


----------



## big dooley

yup the 4 button switch works on all code models


----------



## aussiebluesville

big dooley said:


> yup the 4 button switch works on all code models


hi bd , does a generic 4 button footswitch work on the code 25..... wishfull thinking 
oh yeah my code 25 is onboard the delivery van for today


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Nope. Programmable footswitch only!


----------



## CliffyG

Ok, here's my latest unqualified input. Lil 25, skullcandy headphones, p90 tele switch in middle. Man, I almost sounded like I knew what I was doing. I just backed off the bass a bit to adjust for the headphones. Fun! Fun! Fun! Oh and first time trying P90s so... Disclaimer new to electrics, never played fancy amps. Bedroom playing and learning level. Fun. Love the tones I'm finding... Couldn't get mustang 1 to work for me well, this thing might make me oversleep tomorrow... Good luck everyone and thanks again for helping us inexperienced folks out...


----------



## Slimjim

Tested the CODE25 today at GC, was not impressed at all,
tested only factory presets,
but what do you want for $200.


----------



## greydragon

Hello all. First time post.

Like many others, I've been following this post since the beginning. I certainly see value in a $200-$250 practice amp. I have to admit though that I'm having trouble justifying the purchase for my particular situation. Several years ago my wife and I fell on hard times and I sold most of my gear(save several guitars). Now I'm in the position where I have a pretty steady job and am looking to gear up again. I've been playing live and recording my own music since the early to mid 80's(Gorilla amp & tascam 4-track!).

When I look at setting up the ability to record again with a computer, interface, near filed monitors, etc, I come to the part where I can buy something like Bias FX. Even the professional version is only $170. If I need to play live in the future I can see the attraction to one of the code amps(50 minimum but more likely I would go for the 100 combo).

I understand just wanting more gear. It's a pleasant addiction for sure. Given the speakers that are designed for these amps, why not go the computer route instead when most of you have decent NFM's for your recording setup already, and an interface? It sounds like most of you have good gigging amps as well. I can't see a good reason to record with these amps over a computer based route though.

Are there many of you who don't wish to record but are using these amps as a jamming/writing tool for home? To be clear, I want to invest in a 50 or 100 watt combo for live use but not before rebuilding my home recording capabilities. What are your reasons for using a Code amp for recording versus something like Bias FX?

Thanks for your time folks.

Quinn


----------



## jmp45

If any youse guys have an order for 50s at SW, my account got dinged so they have a batch shipping shortly.


----------



## jchrisf

greydragon said:


> When I look at setting up the ability to record again with a computer, interface, near filed monitors, etc, I come to the part where I can buy something like Bias FX. Even the professional version is only $170.



If you want to hear a Marshall through computer and monitors you can do it for free with this.. it is the best Marshall simulator I have ever heard:


----------



## Antmax

greydragon said:


> Are there many of you who don't wish to record but are using these amps as a jamming/writing tool for home? To be clear, I want to invest in a 50 or 100 watt combo for live use but not before rebuilding my home recording capabilities. What are your reasons for using a Code amp for recording versus something like Bias FX?
> 
> Quinn



I started playing guitar again last summer and initially got BiasFX and went the other way. I decided I wanted a modeling amp. BiasFX actually seems quite expensive to me. I only have the desktop versions mind. Initially I found it really hard to get a good punchy or rich warm tone that I liked. All the presets on the cloud that I liked ended up requiring other accompanying tools. I ended up with Bias Pedal, Bias FX and Bias Amp to get a good selection of pedals and still find I need the Pro version of BiasFX if I want to use a midi expression pedal.

BiasFX feels a bit thin and not particularly dynamic to me. I didn't like the modeled cabs and ended up adding another CAB modeling sim called Nadir which is a free VST that comes in 64bit flavor. There are a lot of impulse responses for cabs available for free online and to me at least, they typically sound much better for live playing. I never really felt satisfied with BiasFX and ended up using Amplitube more for live playing. It sounded richer and more punchy and MIDI was easy to set up. If you get pro biasFX you will be finein that regard.

But just like GAS with regular stuff. Bias Products kind of promote aquisition of other products in your suite. You could easily end up spending $300 - $400 and still be underwhelmed.

Since I got the CODE I haven't touched BiasFX. The only thing I'm missing really is using MIDI similar to the Amplitube setup I had before.

If you want to try modeling software I'd probably play with amplitube first and there are some decent free models out there. I just use a very low resource VST Host called Minihost Modular from imageline. Free beta software, but it is a lot quicker and simpler to setup than anything else I have tried. 

Free amp models can be found at http://lepouplugins.blogspot.com/
Minihost Modular at http://forum.image-line.com/viewtopic.php?f=1919&t=123031
Nadir http://www.igniteamps.com/en/audio-plug-ins

I much prefer the CODE though. It's a lot less hassle, less cables and other stuff and it just works. The way they actually work with effects chain etc are pretty similar. You can try the demo version of Bias products for free to get an idea whether you will like it or not. It's frustrating because the sim cycles on and off every few seconds. So you can't really get into it.

If I were starting over, I'm not sure I'd get BiasFX. It's ok but didn't blow me away and sometimes regret initially going that route instead of just getting a better modeling amp in the same price range as the products I ended up purchasing. Having said that, a lot of people seem to love it.





jchrisf said:


> If you want to hear a Marshall through computer and monitors you can do it for free with this.. it is the best Marshall simulator I have ever heard:



That's one I am not familiar with. Will have to try it if there is a PC version


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> not a chance... the 10" speaker is already a tight fit:



Well, that sucks.


----------



## jchrisf

Antmax said:


> That's one I am not familiar with. Will have to try it if there is a PC version



First download link (SHRED Suite):
http://www.best-free-vst.com/plugins/effects/guitar-amp-tube-amplifier-02.php

I play through a 5" Mackie monitor and it blows Bias and any modeling amp I've used away as far as that Marshall sound (Punch and Growl). It sounds huge through that monitor and it is just a little 5".


----------



## greydragon

jchrisf said:


> If you want to hear a Marshall through computer and monitors you can do it for free with this.. it is the best Marshall simulator I have ever heard:


I'll look into this. Thanks.


----------



## StoneD

Slimjim said:


> Tested the CODE25 today at GC, was not impressed at all,
> tested only factory presets,
> but what do you want for $200.


Lol, never judge an amp by its factory presets.


----------



## Dmann

jchrisf said:


> First download link (SHRED Suite):
> http://www.best-free-vst.com/plugins/effects/guitar-amp-tube-amplifier-02.php
> 
> I play through a 5" Mackie monitor and it blows Bias and any modeling amp I've used away as far as that Marshall sound (Punch and Growl). It sounds huge through that monitor and it is just a little 5".



That's a pretty bold claim. How about some sound samples?


----------



## CliffyG

greydragon said:


> Hello all. First time post.
> 
> Like many others, I've been following this post since the beginning. I certainly see value in a $200-$250 practice amp. I have to admit though that I'm having trouble justifying the purchase for my particular situation. Several years ago my wife and I fell on hard times and I sold most of my gear(save several guitars). Now I'm in the position where I have a pretty steady job and am looking to gear up again. I've been playing live and recording my own music since the early to mid 80's(Gorilla amp & tascam 4-track!).
> 
> When I look at setting up the ability to record again with a computer, interface, near filed monitors, etc, I come to the part where I can buy something like Bias FX. Even the professional version is only $170. If I need to play live in the future I can see the attraction to one of the code amps(50 minimum but more likely I would go for the 100 combo).
> 
> I understand just wanting more gear. It's a pleasant addiction for sure. Given the speakers that are designed for these amps, why not go the computer route instead when most of you have decent NFM's for your recording setup already, and an interface? It sounds like most of you have good gigging amps as well. I can't see a good reason to record with these amps over a computer based route though.
> 
> Are there many of you who don't wish to record but are using these amps as a jamming/writing tool for home? To be clear, I want to invest in a 50 or 100 watt combo for live use but not before rebuilding my home recording capabilities. What are your reasons for using a Code amp for recording versus something like Bias FX?
> 
> Thanks for your time folks.
> 
> Quinn


Not sure but if the 100 head can act as a recording interface that would be the best of all worlds I'd think. Add a cab as funds and gigs become available?


----------



## jmp45

Hmm.. SW dinged my account but the 50s are not in til the end of July I was told, no stock. They aren't sure how that happened..


----------



## jchrisf

Dmann said:


> That's a pretty bold claim. How about some sound samples?



I'll try to get something done soon


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Greydragon said:
Are there many of you who don't wish to record but are using these amps as a jamming/writing tool for home? To be clear, I want to invest in a 50 or 100 watt combo for live use but not before rebuilding my home recording capabilities

I want to use my 50 for practice and the odd live show. I don't record much if I do I can use the Code, the TSL with mute, the 6101 with mute or the 6505MH with mute through my mixer of, better yet, if I REALLY want to lay something down, mic an amp. 
I think with the footswitch it should be a fun, versatile and light little amp for small stages.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Also, the Code 50 + is definitely loud enough for reasonable gigging. Forgot - welcome to the club greydragon, there is also a new member's section you can post your history in!
Cheers


----------



## munkee

munkee said:


> My code 50 should be here tomorrow and I have one of the 2 way switches, I'll see what it does


Just got my 50 and tried my pedal. It'll turn on/off the pre fx, and on/off the Mod effect. which is all I wanted. so I couldn't be happier!!!!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Rather than sift through 128 pages on the Marshall CODE, I'll just ask: 
So what's the consensus on it at this point: professional gear or newbie gear? Gig-worthy or more intended as a recording/bedroom amp?

I read about cheap cabinet wood and flubby speakers. I imagine in my head that, just like every other modeling amp/device I've used it has the same shrillness that fatigues my hearing after 15 mins. I imagine it weighing as much as a video game guitar and people changing out the speakers and building their own plywood cabinets.


----------



## Georgiatec

Vinsanitizer said:


> Rather than sift through 128 pages on the Marshall CODE, I'll just ask:
> So what's the consensus on it at this point: professional gear or newbie gear? Gig-worthy or more intended as a recording/bedroom amp?
> 
> I read about cheap cabinet wood and flubby speakers. I imagine in my head that, just like every other modeling amp/device I've used it has the same shrillness that fatigues my hearing after 15 mins. I imagine it weighing as much as a video game guitar and people changing out the speakers and building their own plywood cabinets.



More the latter really Vin. Remains to be seen if the bigger versions are truly gig able and the usefulness of the footswitch (not available yet). It does sound good if you plug it into the FX return of a bigger valve amp...Could be a bit of a faff for live work though.


----------



## shooto

for me...the combos...not gig-worthy and they seem like newbie gear...but the head might be different because you can use your own cab and speakers...some good models but everything else about the design chokes the life right out of everything

it should have been the new JMD2...in a 20w head and combo format...with el84s or 6v6s (or better, be able to throw anything in there like the Tweaker)...it really needs a tube power section and the front could have remained all digital

Vin, you're not far off with your imagination, imo


----------



## Vinsanitizer

shooto said:


> for me...the combos...not gig-worthy and they seem like newbie gear...but the head might be different because you can use your own cab and speakers...some good models but everything else about the design chokes the life right out of everything
> 
> it should have been the new JMD2...in a 20w head and combo format...with el84s or 6v6s (or better, be able to throw anything in there like the Tweaker)...it really needs a tube power section and the front could have remained all digital
> 
> Vin, you're not far off with your imagination, imo



Pretty much what I expected. In six months we'll see these re-released in white, salt & pepper grille cloth, green, purple, red, yellow and pink.
And then, either by December 2016 or perhaps in 10 or 12 years (you never know with Marshall) there will be CODE 2, then 2S, then 3, then 3S, and so-on.

I regret selling off my two Marshall MG15DFX amps. I really do miss 'em for home use.


----------



## Frank S

I brought mine back to the music store over a week ago.

It is prominently displayed.

Nobody bought it yet.

The staff don't like it either.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Frank S said:


> I brought mine back to the music store over a week ago.
> 
> It is prominently displayed.
> Nobody bought it yet.
> The staff don't like it either.



I never commented on it much after I saw the NAMM vids. Based on the price alone, these seemed like nothing more than the MG series' replacement. I don't think there's much left to say about it. 129 pages probably already covered every possible thought. I'll continue to stick with small mid-priced tube amps.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I love mine


----------



## Frank S

Vinsanitizer said:


> I never commented on it much after I saw the NAMM vids. Based on the price alone, these seemed like nothing more than the MG series' replacement. I don't think there's much left to say about it. 129 pages probably already covered every possible thought. I'll continue to stick with small mid-priced tube amps.



The majority in the forum loves the Code 25 and Code 50 though.

All the videos on YouTube accurately reflect its sound. If you like how the demos sound you will like the Code.

Personally I think there is a bug in the code (no pun intended): When turning on the cab simulation it should add bottom end instead of removing it. Nothing a firmware update could not fix


----------



## Vinsanitizer

crossroadsnyc said:


> I love mine



Well then which is it? Is the thing great or is it not so great?! 
I know, I know, "try it for yourself and make your own decision".


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vinsanitizer said:


> Well then which is it? Is the thing great or is it not so great?!
> I know, I know, "try it for yourself and make your own decision".



I think it's arguably the best $250 I've ever spent. Worth every penny. If you like to have fun then you'll like the amp.


----------



## slagg

Digital amps take some getting used to.Tweaking can drive you nuts.If you like to mess around a lot there great. If your a set it and forget it kinda player they may not be for you.


----------



## big dooley

people get a 1x12 or even a 1x10 combo with a cheap speaker and expect it to sound like their full stack, that aint gonna happen
but these things deliver the goods, when properly used


----------



## Rumble

I wish the yaysayers and the naysayers could get together in a room and see if they still differ so much when hearing the exact same sounds. 

Is it just a taste thing? Or are some people having more success at dialing in a good tone? Or do the units vary in sound?


----------



## shooto

Rumble said:


> I wish the yaysayers and the naysayers could get together in a room and see if they still differ so much when hearing the exact same sounds.
> 
> Is it just a taste thing? Or are some people having more success at dialing in a good tone? Or do the units vary in sound?



^ well, in my experience...it is what it is...a CHEAP modelling amp with iconic models for bedroom kids with no money (which is cool)...it does get better with tweaking for those of us that aren't bedroom kids with no money (but not enough for the real deal of these iconic amps)...my speaker swapping made it sound better, turning the cab sim off helped, turning the noise gate off helped, turning the effects off helped...


----------



## Ghostman

shooto said:


> ...., turning the cab sim off helped, turning the noise gate off helped, turning the effects off helped...



...turning the amp sim off helped, turning the volume off helped, turning the unit off helped....


----------



## Ghostman

big dooley said:


> but these things deliver the goods, when properly used



what is that "*proper use*?" That's the argument I see on 129 pages of banter. LOL


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Ghostman said:


> ...turning the amp sim off helped, turning the volume off helped, turning the unit off helped....



Though entertaining, the fx should be turned off to begin and the noise gate turned way down. I like the cab sim!
Who tests or tries any amp out tonally with rafts of effects and tons of noise gate? No different here.



Vinsanitizer said:


> I never commented on it much after I saw the NAMM vids. Based on the price alone, these seemed like nothing more than the MG series' replacement. I don't think there's much left to say about it. 129 pages probably already covered every possible thought. I'll continue to stick with small mid-priced tube amps.


As a replacement for the MG, they kill it. I mean, so many tones at your fingertips and a decent, not tube but decent, sounding, loud little amp. Don't worry about ditching your MGs for home use, get one of these!
I haven't properly given mine a run yet. Hopefully Thursday. I have to say, I've gone downstairs and fiddled with it every day now. Never used to with other amps. It's fun!


----------



## aussiebluesville

Just registered my code 25 with mymarshall cloud account, put my details in for profile, then registered amp and it all went through saying thanks for registering amp..... now where or what happened to that info as it doesn't show anywhere, or am i missing something like is cloud just like it says in the cloud


----------



## mazzefr

aussiebluesville said:


> Just registered my code 25 with mymarshall cloud account, put my details in for profile, then registered amp and it all went through saying thanks for registering amp..... now where or what happened to that info as it doesn't show anywhere, or am i missing something like is cloud just like it says in the cloud



You should have a couple of emails verifying the community and registration.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the cloud... up, up & away!






"the cloud" is martian for server in a large facility that's leased out. Most "clouds" are in Silicon Valley in CA, or up North in Seattle, etc. Many of the servers are leased out by Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, etc. Up in the clouds? Not really...


----------



## Ghostman

Dogs of Doom said:


> Most "clouds" are in Silicon Valley in CA, or up North in Seattle, etc. ...



You'd be surprised if you knew where most of the data storage facilities are. And they are no where near Silicon Valley, or Seattle.


----------



## aussiebluesville

I'm finding the sounds are pretty nice, yes you do have to tweak a few for sure but what modeling amp has straight out the box perfect sounds!
Half the fun on these types of amps is tweaking and for the price.... Hell Yeah Took awhile before the bluetooth paired to my samsung galaxy s5 android but it eventually got there, pretty cool feature..... a bummer that you can't get the footswitch anywhere here in oz... they are saying end of july.... not happy but will have to wait, till then i'm just going to enjoy this little box of goodies


----------



## sam marshall

I see guitar center has 10 reviews for the code 50w 1x12. One of the reviews claims i phone 4s works with the gateway app. Quote> It's a bit of a bummer that the Gateway app Bluetooth only works on Apple iPhone 4S and above and iPad 3rd Generation and above. If it worked on my iPad 2, I'd have given them the 5th star rating in the App Store. http://www.guitarcenter.com/Marshall/CODE-50W-1x12-Guitar-Combo-Amp.gc


----------



## mazzefr

sam marshall said:


> I see guitar center has 10 reviews for the code 50w 1x12. One of the reviews claims i phone 4s works with the gateway app. Quote> It's a bit of a bummer that the Gateway app Bluetooth only works on Apple iPhone 4S and above and iPad 3rd Generation and above. If it worked on my iPad 2, I'd have given them the 5th star rating in the App Store. http://www.guitarcenter.com/Marshall/CODE-50W-1x12-Guitar-Combo-Amp.gc



Smh, it's not Marshalls fault Bluetooth below 4.0 couldn't do what's needed. It's the fact that you are trying to use five generation old technology.


----------



## stw500

mazzefr said:


> Smh, it's not Marshalls fault Bluetooth below 4.0 couldn't do what's needed. It's the fact that you are trying to use five generation old technology.



Well, there is only a small number of phones which got bluetooth newer than 4.0, i have seen recently only one which got 4.1. So bluetooth 3.0 is not five generations but only 1 generation to old. Nevertheless, when 4.0 is needed because of technical reasons, then marshall is not to blame. On the other hand it is shameful that some phones which got bt 4.0 und android 4 (which both is named by marshall as mininum requirement) are not able to install/run the gateway app. The named specifications are obviously wrong or not specific enough.


----------



## mazzefr

4.0 works. By generations, I'm talking about the device, not the Bluetooth specifically. I thought that was easy to understand in context.


----------



## stw500

It was easy to understand. But in my opinion it doesnt count how many phone but how many bt-generations followed. And 4.0 works only when gateway can be installed.


----------



## mazzefr

Ok, so don't penalize Marshall because you want modern capability in 5 year old technology.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

sam marshall said:


> I see guitar center has 10 reviews for the code 50w 1x12. One of the reviews claims i phone 4s works with the gateway app. Quote> It's a bit of a bummer that the Gateway app Bluetooth only works on Apple iPhone 4S and above and iPad 3rd Generation and above. If it worked on my iPad 2, I'd have given them the 5th star rating in the App Store. http://www.guitarcenter.com/Marshall/CODE-50W-1x12-Guitar-Combo-Amp.gc



There is a separate thread for that discussion … 

http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/code-digital-amp-series-interface-app-usb-etc.90545/


----------



## Antmax

If you need something cheap to run Gateway on. There is an Aceson A7 7" tablet with IPS screen on Amazon that can often be bought for $30 - $40.


----------



## Ghostman

mazzefr said:


> Ok, so don't penalize Marshall because you want modern capability in 5 year old technology.



I penalize them for using a shitty technology in the first place.


----------



## Dmann

Welp my shipment came in today so I just picked up the CODE 50 on my way to work. Still in the box, looking fwd to putting it through the paces when I get home tonight 4 sure.

I guess there is no need / want for demos or reviews anymore.


----------



## munkee

This Code 50 is Awesome!!! I've only hit the tip of the iceberg but it sounds great! And the fact that I can use my old Marshall mg 2 button footswitch to turn on/off the effects makes it even cooler. I will probably mod it so I can connect it to a speaker cab in the future


----------



## Dmann

So I got an hour in last night.

1st thing I checked was this "boxyness" thing. Yes... if you put the amp on the floor and aim it at your shins, to your ears 5 ft above it will sound boxy. No different from any other directional speaker cabinet in the world. Once placed so you hear the actual speaker there is absolutely zero boxyness, and it sounds fantastic. Side by side with my DSL100H and 1960B the high end is all there. Checked for volume, the 50 will easily work in a band setting, and matched gig levels of my fullstack with lots of headoom to spare (before anyone cries foul... I run reasonable stage volume where ear plugs are not required but stI'll loud enough to compare with acoustic drums).

2nd. Factory presets.... WTF??? Went through a few.. total waste of time. Not sure whom at Marshall thinks a distortion pedal with the gain cranked sounds good into an OD amp model also with the gain cranked.... slap on a heavy gate then they call that EL34 heaven... ugly. Some of the clean factory presets sound great.

Didn't really play with effects much, will check that as time permits, but not impressed at all with reverb.... even on a basic level. Guess I'm spoiled from TC Electronic and Fractal Audio Systems.

Opted to use just the control panel as I wanted to see how it all works before using the phone app. It's not a great design IMO.

So after the initial hmmmmmmmmm impression with poorly designed factory presets, proceeded to create a DSL with a 1960 cab model to compare to my real, unmodded DSL100H stack and it's very close. Both the Clean and the OD models. Plugged in my maxon 808 OD and crybaby from hell up front and got the same experience, feel, and tone as when using with the real amp.... interesting.

Need more time to play around and this weekend I'll dive into USB to DAW, effects, and also use my Taylor acoustics into it, but I'm not dissapointed with it so far. I don't think it needs a speaker change either.


----------



## Rocktane

Dmann said:


> So I got an hour in last night.
> 
> 1st thing I checked was this "boxyness" thing. Yes... if you put the amp on the floor and aim it at your shins, to your ears 5 ft above it will sound boxy. No different from any other directional speaker cabinet in the world. Once placed so you hear the actual speaker there is absolutely zero boxyness, and it sounds fantastic. Side by side with my DSL100H and 1960B the high end is all there. Checked for volume, the 50 will easily work in a band setting, and matched gig levels of my fullstack with lots of headoom to spare (before anyone cries foul... I run reasonable stage volume where ear plugs are not required but stI'll loud enough to compare with acoustic drums).
> 
> 2nd. Factory presets.... WTF??? Went through a few.. total waste of time. Not sure whom at Marshall thinks a distortion pedal with the gain cranked sounds good into an OD amp model also with the gain cranked.... slap on a heavy gate then they call that EL34 heaven... ugly. Some of the clean factory presets sound great.
> 
> Didn't really play with effects much, will check that as time permits, but not impressed at all with reverb.... even on a basic level. Guess I'm spoiled from TC Electronic and Fractal Audio Systems.
> 
> Opted to use just the control panel as I wanted to see how it all works before using the phone app. It's not a great design IMO.
> 
> So after the initial hmmmmmmmmm impression with poorly designed factory presets, proceeded to create a DSL with a 1960 cab model to compare to my real, unmodded DSL100H stack and it's very close. Both the Clean and the OD models. Plugged in my maxon 808 OD and crybaby from hell up front and got the same experience, feel, and tone as when using with the real amp.... interesting.
> 
> Need more time to play around and this weekend I'll dive into USB to DAW, effects, and also use my Taylor acoustics into it, but I'm not dissapointed with it so far. I don't think it needs a speaker change either.



Very informative review, thank you! Looking to forward to reading your findings as you dig deeper in to this amp.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Dmann said:


> So I got an hour in last night.
> 
> 1st thing I checked was this "boxyness" thing. Yes... if you put the amp on the floor and aim it at your shins, to your ears 5 ft above it will sound boxy. No different from any other directional speaker cabinet in the world. Once placed so you hear the actual speaker there is absolutely zero boxyness, and it sounds fantastic. Side by side with my DSL100H and 1960B the high end is all there. Checked for volume, the 50 will easily work in a band setting, and matched gig levels of my fullstack with lots of headoom to spare (before anyone cries foul... I run reasonable stage volume where ear plugs are not required but stI'll loud enough to compare with acoustic drums).
> 
> 2nd. Factory presets.... WTF??? Went through a few.. total waste of time. Not sure whom at Marshall thinks a distortion pedal with the gain cranked sounds good into an OD amp model also with the gain cranked.... slap on a heavy gate then they call that EL34 heaven... ugly. Some of the clean factory presets sound great.
> 
> Didn't really play with effects much, will check that as time permits, but not impressed at all with reverb.... even on a basic level. Guess I'm spoiled from TC Electronic and Fractal Audio Systems.
> 
> Opted to use just the control panel as I wanted to see how it all works before using the phone app. It's not a great design IMO.
> 
> So after the initial hmmmmmmmmm impression with poorly designed factory presets, proceeded to create a DSL with a 1960 cab model to compare to my real, unmodded DSL100H stack and it's very close. Both the Clean and the OD models. Plugged in my maxon 808 OD and crybaby from hell up front and got the same experience, feel, and tone as when using with the real amp.... interesting.
> 
> Need more time to play around and this weekend I'll dive into USB to DAW, effects, and also use my Taylor acoustics into it, but I'm not dissapointed with it so far. I don't think it needs a speaker change either.


Basically my thoughts as well from initial observation, I turned it up to gig levels today - same as you, drums volume - and that little bugger smokes!! I haven't A/Bd it yet with TSL or Jube but as long as it has a decent tone that sounds good, it doesn't have to compare, in my books. Like the JCM800 too. Presets are crap.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Oh. Plus. I find the gain equivalent to be higher on the code. On a S Jube preset, gain is very saturated at about 5, where it's near 8 on my 2558.


----------



## big dooley

Jethro Rocker said:


> Oh. Plus. I find the gain equivalent to be higher on the code. On a S Jube preset, gain is very saturated at about 5, where it's near 8 on my 2558.


the poweramp sim also adds quite a bit of saturation... at first i wasn't sure, but that sim surely models a poweramp that is being runned on its gums, rather then one that's performing at ease... just disengage it and see for yourself


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Dmann said:


> So I got an hour in last night.
> 
> 1st thing I checked was this "boxyness" thing. Yes... if you put the amp on the floor and aim it at your shins, to your ears 5 ft above it will sound boxy. No different from any other directional speaker cabinet in the world. Once placed so you hear the actual speaker there is absolutely zero boxyness, and it sounds fantastic. Side by side with my DSL100H and 1960B the high end is all there. Checked for volume, the 50 will easily work in a band setting, and matched gig levels of my fullstack with lots of headoom to spare (before anyone cries foul... I run reasonable stage volume where ear plugs are not required but stI'll loud enough to compare with acoustic drums).
> 
> 2nd. Factory presets.... WTF??? Went through a few.. total waste of time. Not sure whom at Marshall thinks a distortion pedal with the gain cranked sounds good into an OD amp model also with the gain cranked.... slap on a heavy gate then they call that EL34 heaven... ugly. Some of the clean factory presets sound great.
> 
> Didn't really play with effects much, will check that as time permits, but not impressed at all with reverb.... even on a basic level. Guess I'm spoiled from TC Electronic and Fractal Audio Systems.
> 
> Opted to use just the control panel as I wanted to see how it all works before using the phone app. It's not a great design IMO.
> 
> So after the initial hmmmmmmmmm impression with poorly designed factory presets, proceeded to create a DSL with a 1960 cab model to compare to my real, unmodded DSL100H stack and it's very close. Both the Clean and the OD models. Plugged in my maxon 808 OD and crybaby from hell up front and got the same experience, feel, and tone as when using with the real amp.... interesting.
> 
> Need more time to play around and this weekend I'll dive into USB to DAW, effects, and also use my Taylor acoustics into it, but I'm not dissapointed with it so far. I don't think it needs a speaker change either.


Very informative review. Those of you with Marshall rigs to compare with have a unique advantage. I'm comparing to my Judas Priest discs, but I've enjoyed playing along with the JCM 800 very much.

As for the presets, I agree some are very good, at least to my ears, but some are downright confusing. Has anyone tried to make something musical out of the "Small Combo" setting? What was their goal? Maybe it's better with single coils? Regardless, I haven't much luck so far getting it to work with my LP.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'd ignore it and set my own!


----------



## AJU

aussiebluesville said:


> I'm finding the sounds are pretty nice, yes you do have to tweak a few for sure but what modeling amp has straight out the box perfect sounds!
> Half the fun on these types of amps is tweaking and for the price.... Hell Yeah Took awhile before the bluetooth paired to my samsung galaxy s5 android but it eventually got there, pretty cool feature..... a bummer that you can't get the footswitch anywhere here in oz... they are saying end of july.... not happy but will have to wait, till then i'm just going to enjoy this little box of goodies



I'd be surprised if they arrive by september - here in the not so UK (Political thing here at the moment) most shops are suggesting the PEDL won't be shipping til then. Marshall is a UK company and highly likely the uk will be the initial ship zone.

I'm happy to be wrong as I would like one too ...


----------



## CliffyG

AJU said:


> I'd be surprised if they arrive by september - here in the not so UK (Political thing here at the moment) most shops are suggesting the PEDL won't be shipping til then. Marshall is a UK company and highly likely the uk will be the initial ship zone.
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong as I would like one too ...


What if we all email Marshall every day saying are they out yet??? Lolololol. I'd like to try one. Marshall brats unite!


----------



## StoneD

Tried to pick up a Code 25 yesterday at GC. Sold out except for floor model. Couldnt even get to it to try it around dudes playing the line 6 spider above it. I' ll just wait and order one. 

Its crazy how small it is in person. I dont want to wait til August to get a 50, but dam its tiny.


----------



## Goooner1

Yeah, it's small, I've found it plenty loud enough for home use though.


----------



## Benzel

Is anyone else experiencing a lot of muddy and *crappy* sounds recording with the USB? Most presets on the CODE sounds soo thick and the opposite of clear-sounding. So I ended up just recording with an acoustic preset and adding on effect in my software instead. Or do you fiddle together settings on the amp yourselves to fit?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Change the preset! Pick an amp, kill effects, lower threshold, start setting your own. That way you have full control...


----------



## CliffyG

StoneD said:


> Tried to pick up a Code 25 yesterday at GC. Sold out except for floor model. Couldnt even get to it to try it around dudes playing the line 6 spider above it. I' ll just wait and order one.
> 
> Its crazy how small it is in person. I dont want to wait til August to get a 50, but dam its tiny.


Tiny but loud. It's like all speaker.


----------



## Bobby Hamilton

I bought my Code 25 couple weeks ago.I traded in my Eleven Rack .The sound and models from the Code are superior in every way.I wish that Marshall would make an app that looked and worked like the pc program for the Eleven Rack.Been playing the Code 10 to 1 more than my Hughes and Kettner Switchblade.I think it is THAT good.


----------



## StoneD

Bobby Hamilton said:


> I bought my Code 25 couple weeks ago.I traded in my Eleven Rack .The sound and models from the Code are superior in every way.I wish that Marshall would make an app that looked and worked like the pc program for the Eleven Rack.Been playing the Code 10 to 1 more than my Hughes and Kettner Switchblade.I think it is THAT good.


Wow thats high praise. I had an 11r last year and liked it once i found some cool user made presets online and tweeked them to taste.

I recently purged all my modeling gear. 11r > Mustang. Now got a code 25 otw. Cant wait to dive back in.


----------



## Dmann

(CODE 50 content) --> so last night I tried the Bluetooth with my Samsung Galaxy S5 running android 6.0.1 and it instantly paired. I then messed around with it for about 2 hours. no drop outs, no interference and no lag. pretty seamless experience. I put the CODE 50 in a corner, on one of my speaker towers, about 5ft high, and sat across the room about 25 feet away. no problem at all with Bluetooth.

Having a little time to go through the preamps, _I'm not really impressed with most_. The Silver Jube and the JVM I thought sounded pretty good, but the rest??? The JCM800, DSL OD, and Plexi OD are horrible.... there is some kind of wierd "Thunk" after each note. Something is weird with the gain control as well, 0-1 is like barely anything, then it's like it comes on full @ 1+. This sounds nothing like the video's or Demo's and these sound seriously garbled and shitty. I tested with 3 different guitars, one with EMG 81, one with Seymour Duncans, and one with EMG SAV strat set. Something's really funky with the gain setting on the OD amps and I don't like it at all.

I spent some time with the Chorus, Phaser, and Delay too. Pretty bland. Again I'm spoiled, so take that with a grain of salt, but still even Behringer and Line 6 effects are better, clearer, and more intuitive.

This Morning, Just spent a good hour here trying USB to DAW with very dismal results. Something is up, definately the amp, not my PC's as I tried on 2 Different PC's and a laptop running Win 7, and Win10, and in Ableton 9, Audacity, and Cubase LE. This is what is records ......



**** Note... none of that noise is present while playing or monitoring, but it's being recorded...

I did spend already over an hour trying all possible settings and nothing fixes this... hmmm (an hour is a long time for me as I'm very well versed in both PC setup and windows administration as well as USB to DAW usage using all kinds of products). Also reinstalling the factory firmware and doing a factory reset did not help at all. So.... given this, I've decided in favor of returning it.

Yea, it might most likely just be a bad unit.... but for me, I'm moving on, Sorry folks..

it cost $379 CDN + tax and for that price it's not delivering and to be honest, I'm not at all interested in fucking around with "trying" to get it to work for me, I just don't have the time or patience.

TOO BAD CAUSE I REALLY WANTED TO LOVE THIS THING  WHAT A BUZZ KILL


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Man, that sucks!! I like the 800 on mine. Hmm.. I find an odd LFO modulating kind of thing after I hit a chord and stop it, at least with one guitar. Will investigate further...


----------



## big dooley

got the 25 for a couple of weeks now.. 
the little box is still growing onto me and the more i play it, the more i like it
i don't use the modular fx though... they should add a mix control or effect level control in order to make it more useful for me
JTM45, plexi, 800, jubilee and JVM OD are my go to preamps... i dislike the DSL OD the most and since the JVM OD is incredibly close to the real thing, i now understand a lot better why i never looked back when i sold my DSL100 for the JVM


----------



## j.p.

Dmann said:


> (CODE 50 content) --> so last night I tried the Bluetooth with my Samsung Galaxy S5 running android 6.0.1 and it instantly paired. I then messed around with it for about 2 hours. no drop outs, no interference and no lag. pretty seamless experience. I put the CODE 50 in a corner, on one of my speaker towers, about 5ft high, and sat across the room about 25 feet away. no problem at all with Bluetooth.
> 
> Having a little time to go through the preamps, _I'm not really impressed with most_. The Silver Jube and the JVM I thought sounded pretty good, but the rest??? The JCM800, DSL OD, and Plexi OD are horrible.... there is some kind of wierd "Thunk" after each note. Something is weird with the gain control as well, 0-1 is like barely anything, then it's like it comes on full @ 1+. This sounds nothing like the video's or Demo's and these sound seriously garbled and shitty. I tested with 3 different guitars, one with EMG 81, one with Seymour Duncans, and one with EMG SAV strat set. Something's really funky with the gain setting on the OD amps and I don't like it at all.
> 
> I spent some time with the Chorus, Phaser, and Delay too. Pretty bland. Again I'm spoiled, so take that with a grain of salt, but still even Behringer and Line 6 effects are better, clearer, and more intuitive.
> 
> This Morning, Just spent a good hour here trying USB to DAW with very dismal results. Something is up, definately the amp, not my PC's as I tried on 2 Different PC's and a laptop running Win 7, and Win10, and in Ableton 9, Audacity, and Cubase LE. This is what is records ......
> 
> 
> 
> **** Note... none of that noise is present while playing or monitoring, but it's being recorded...
> 
> I did spend already over an hour trying all possible settings and nothing fixes this... hmmm (an hour is a long time for me as I'm very well versed in both PC setup and windows administration as well as USB to DAW usage using all kinds of products). Also reinstalling the factory firmware and doing a factory reset did not help at all. So.... given this, I've decided in favor of returning it.
> 
> Yea, it might most likely just be a bad unit.... but for me, I'm moving on, Sorry folks..
> 
> it cost $379 CDN + tax and for that price it's not delivering and to be honest, I'm not at all interested in fucking around with "trying" to get it to work for me, I just don't have the time or patience.
> 
> TOO BAD CAUSE I REALLY WANTED TO LOVE THIS THING  WHAT A BUZZ KILL




Did you try to record via Headphone/Line Out? I used that instead of the USB out and got no noise at all! Headphone/Line Out Jack > Soundcard using Audicity. I just fart around on it though, I don't do any serious track or song recording so don't know how it works with different programs - but I did not have the noise that the track you posted has....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

big dooley said:


> got the 25 for a couple of weeks now..
> the little box is still growing onto me and the more i play it, the more i like it
> i don't use the modular fx though... they should add a mix control or effect level control in order to make it more useful for me
> JTM45, plexi, 800, jubilee and JVM OD are my go to preamps... i dislike the DSL OD the most and since the JVM OD is incredibly close to the real thing, i now understand a lot better why i never looked back when i sold my DSL100 for the JVM


I'm gonna try using my G3 up front for most fx anyhow, just easier for switching in and out. Likely better sounding too.


----------



## Frank S

Jethro Rocker said:


> Man, that sucks!! I like the 800 on mine. Hmm.. I find an odd LFO modulating kind of thing after I hit a chord and stop it, at least with one guitar. Will investigate further...



I noticed this on the Code 25 I tried in a store a few weeks ago. It was happening even without a guitar plugged in. All effects were off but some modulation which got louder and softer with a 1 - 2 second interval. I did not hear it on any other Codes.


----------



## big dooley

Dmann said:


> This Morning, Just spent a good hour here trying USB to DAW with very dismal results. Something is up, definately the amp, not my PC's as I tried on 2 Different PC's and a laptop running Win 7, and Win10, and in Ableton 9, Audacity, and Cubase LE. This is what is records ......
> 
> 
> 
> **** Note... none of that noise is present while playing or monitoring, but it's being recorded...




they received many reports of this, at the moment they're trying getting it sorted via updates... 
it may take a while though, the updating tool which can be downloaded on their site, doesn't work either

be aware, that the speaker definatly needs breaking in, you should be able to hear improvement pretty quick though


----------



## Antmax

I've had that noise on occasion too. Interestingly it happens more on the backing track I'm running through the amp than the guitar playing. I don't know if that is significant at all.

My setup is a bit convoluted because I'm using it to record both USB and audio out from the amp which is then being mixed through my PC sound card. The bass notes of the backing track are the most likely to end up distorted with that effect.


----------



## mazzefr

Funny story, I haven't tried saving to the app because it got all wonky every time but I did today and it, of course, went all wonky again. Once it went wonky, btw, sounds were definitely bad and some preamps weren't working either so, tip to you all, don't save to the app until they fix it. Anyway, finished up that session and came back about an hour later to play again. Now, since there's been a few amps gone totally dead, I've been a bit paranoid still. Plug in, power up, app connects...silence. WTF? Power down, unplug amp from power, delete and reload app. Power back up...nothing. Crank it up and I hear the faint swoosh of the chorus..hmm. Just before I start getting screen shots of presets and reset the amp, I discover the problem. It helps if you are not plugged into the Footswitch jack, duh!


----------



## big dooley

mazzefr said:


> Funny story, I haven't tried saving to the app because it got all wonky every time but I did today and it, of course, went all wonky again. Once it went wonky, btw, sounds were definitely bad and some preamps weren't working either so, tip to you all, don't save to the app until they fix it. Anyway, finished up that session and came back about an hour later to play again. Now, since there's been a few amps gone totally dead, I've been a bit paranoid still. Plug in, power up, app connects...silence. WTF? Power down, unplug amp from power, delete and reload app. Power back up...nothing. Crank it up and I hear the faint swoosh of the chorus..hmm. Just before I start getting screen shots of presets and reset the amp, I discover the problem. It helps if you are not plugged into the Footswitch jack, duh!



been there... and done that...
people can be so stupid


----------



## Superphat

mazzefr said:


> Funny story, I haven't tried saving to the app because it got all wonky every time but I did today and it, of course, went all wonky again. Once it went wonky, btw, sounds were definitely bad and some preamps weren't working either so, tip to you all, don't save to the app until they fix it. Anyway, finished up that session and came back about an hour later to play again. Now, since there's been a few amps gone totally dead, I've been a bit paranoid still. Plug in, power up, app connects...silence. WTF? Power down, unplug amp from power, delete and reload app. Power back up...nothing. Crank it up and I hear the faint swoosh of the chorus..hmm. Just before I start getting screen shots of presets and reset the amp, I discover the problem. It helps if you are not plugged into the Footswitch jack, duh!


Nice Story,
Glad you posted this, this is something I would have totally done. I'm waiting for my 50 from AMS Music, expected 7/25, but today I went to GC with some old pedals and got the floor model 25, ended up paying 15 bucks for it with 2 year GC warranty and when they get more 25's in I can switch it out for a new in box one. The bad thing about this is I recently blew out my shoulder and had surgery on Monday so I can't play for at least 2 more weeks, I can just look at it. I did have a friend come over and play and it sounds pretty good to me. When the 50 does come in my plan is this, to run my guitar thru both amps using a radial ABY pedal. Do you think this would sound good or is a waste because these are 2 cheaper modeling amps? Does anyone have any experience running 2 modeling amps together ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'm not sure why. It isn't truly stereo, the 50 is loud enough for reasonable sized gigs, not sure why the 2 amps together?


----------



## Superphat

Jethro Rocker said:


> I'm not sure why. It isn't truly stereo, the 50 is loud enough for reasonable sized gigs, not sure why the 2 amps together?


Wondering if it would be a benefit sonically using different amp sims or cab sims on each of the amps, especially al lower volumes. By the way I am a new guy when it comes to this kind of thing please don't be offended.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

I've been keeping an eye on this thread from the beginning as i will buy a code at some point . I will wait until all the issues with software etc. are ironed out first I think , even if I only live 10 miles from the Marshall factory if it needs fixing .


----------



## Benzel

Dmann said:


> (CODE 50 content) --> so last night I tried the Bluetooth with my Samsung Galaxy S5 running android 6.0.1 and it instantly paired. I then messed around with it for about 2 hours. no drop outs, no interference and no lag. pretty seamless experience. I put the CODE 50 in a corner, on one of my speaker towers, about 5ft high, and sat across the room about 25 feet away. no problem at all with Bluetooth.
> 
> Having a little time to go through the preamps, _I'm not really impressed with most_. The Silver Jube and the JVM I thought sounded pretty good, but the rest??? The JCM800, DSL OD, and Plexi OD are horrible.... there is some kind of wierd "Thunk" after each note. Something is weird with the gain control as well, 0-1 is like barely anything, then it's like it comes on full @ 1+. This sounds nothing like the video's or Demo's and these sound seriously garbled and shitty. I tested with 3 different guitars, one with EMG 81, one with Seymour Duncans, and one with EMG SAV strat set. Something's really funky with the gain setting on the OD amps and I don't like it at all.
> 
> I spent some time with the Chorus, Phaser, and Delay too. Pretty bland. Again I'm spoiled, so take that with a grain of salt, but still even Behringer and Line 6 effects are better, clearer, and more intuitive.
> 
> This Morning, Just spent a good hour here trying USB to DAW with very dismal results. Something is up, definately the amp, not my PC's as I tried on 2 Different PC's and a laptop running Win 7, and Win10, and in Ableton 9, Audacity, and Cubase LE. This is what is records ......
> 
> 
> 
> **** Note... none of that noise is present while playing or monitoring, but it's being recorded...
> 
> I did spend already over an hour trying all possible settings and nothing fixes this... hmmm (an hour is a long time for me as I'm very well versed in both PC setup and windows administration as well as USB to DAW usage using all kinds of products). Also reinstalling the factory firmware and doing a factory reset did not help at all. So.... given this, I've decided in favor of returning it.
> 
> Yea, it might most likely just be a bad unit.... but for me, I'm moving on, Sorry folks..
> 
> it cost $379 CDN + tax and for that price it's not delivering and to be honest, I'm not at all interested in fucking around with "trying" to get it to work for me, I just don't have the time or patience.
> 
> TOO BAD CAUSE I REALLY WANTED TO LOVE THIS THING  WHAT A BUZZ KILL




Turn monitoring off in Ableton, or to Line-IN. Not Auto, that solved it for me. I had identical sound problems recording.


----------



## StoneD

Dmann said:


> (CODE 50 content) --> so last night I tried the Bluetooth with my Samsung Galaxy S5 running android 6.0.1 and it instantly paired. I then messed around with it for about 2 hours. no drop outs, no interference and no lag. pretty seamless experience. I put the CODE 50 in a corner, on one of my speaker towers, about 5ft high, and sat across the room about 25 feet away. no problem at all with Bluetooth.
> 
> Having a little time to go through the preamps, _I'm not really impressed with most_. The Silver Jube and the JVM I thought sounded pretty good, but the rest??? The JCM800, DSL OD, and Plexi OD are horrible....
> 
> Yea, it might most likely just be a bad unit.... but for me, I'm moving on, Sorry folks..
> 
> it cost $379 CDN + tax and for that price it's not delivering and to be honest, I'm not at all interested in fucking around with "trying" to get it to work for me, I just don't have the time or patience.
> 
> TOO BAD CAUSE I REALLY WANTED TO LOVE THIS THING  WHAT A BUZZ KILL


Well that escalated quickly. What happened to the DSL sound you dialed in, and were happy with a couple days ago?


----------



## Jalex

I got the CODE 25 three days ago.

I also own a JCM 800 4210 combo 1x12 wth MV and channel switching, so the first preamp I tried was the JCM 800 (although a 2203 is modelled I presume). Together with 1960 cab or 1936.
Maybe a litttle overdrive and reverb here and there.

I am playing the same preset I created for 3 days and I am really impressed with how it sounds compared to my 50w combo.

Low gain on the amp or low volume on the guitar cleans up the sound on the JCM800 even if the modelled channel is the hi gain imput. But the sound retains dynamics (like higher volume transients when you pluck the string or when it plays louder when you hit harder).

Hi gain - high volume with master level down to 1-2 on the amp brings me to territory I wasn't even able to explore with my combo in my apartment as the kranking of the gain-volume would have been too much for the neighbours with any master volume setting...

Based on my experience with the JCM model, I expect everyting else to sound equally convincing. Even the Mesa (American OD) ;-P, but I'll see about that I guess.

For 200 Euros, I really feel this was a steal, as I have played every software modeller VST out there.
I haven't played Axe FX or Kempers but I guess they're not in the same league as the CODE anyway... 

But I imagine that mic'ed up nicely, this CODE amps can be a lot of fun even on recordings not just for bedrooms.

Just my 0.02 $
Cheers


----------



## gruffydd3

One preset which I really don't like has me curious. What does NWOBHM stand for? Maybe new wave or _____heavy metal?


----------



## MCSteeler

gruffydd3 said:


> One preset which I really don't like has me curious. What does NWOBHM stand for? Maybe new wave or _____heavy metal?



New Wave of British Heavy Metal.

Think Iron Maiden, Def Leppard, Motorhead, Saxon, Tygers of Pan Tang, Praying Mantis, Diamond Head...


----------



## Dmann

Benzel said:


> Turn monitoring off in Ableton, or to Line-IN. Not Auto, that solved it for me. I had identical sound problems recording.



Yes, I always have it off, and didn't solve it for me. I don't monitor through the DAW out of the PC (return loop), I monitor from the device, in this case using headphones out on the CODE itself, the same way I do with many other pieces of USB to DAW gear. (Axe FX II, Behringer 1204 USB, Behringer X32 producer, Boss Micro BR80, to name a few). I did try it though the DAW though as well as every single configuration possible with no change in result.



StoneD said:


> Well that escalated quickly. What happened to the DSL sound you dialed in, and were happy with a couple days ago?



The DSL sound was using the clean DSL model, with gain on 10, using a maxon 808 OD in front of the CODE, just as I run my DSL100H on clean green, using a maxon 808 OD up front. It was just a first test and in this it did sound similar.

Trust me man, I'm really disappointed, and I'm pretty sure it's just a faulty one off, even straight up (not using DAW) it sounded nothing like the demo's anyone else has posted.

My biggest gripe is I just don't want to be dealing with exchange / returns, and waiting for another one, troubleshooting, and on and on. I still think the CODE (based on demo's) is a great product and if you have a properly working one, it will rock.


----------



## Frank S

Dmann said:


> My biggest gripe is I just don't want to be dealing with exchange / returns, and waiting for another one, troubleshooting, and on and on. I still think the CODE (based on demo's) is a great product and if you have a properly working one, it will rock.



Here in Ontario almost every L&M has the Code 50 and Code 25 in store. It should be quick to send you a replacement. They ship between stores without charge.


----------



## glasscloud

So general consciousnesses seems pretty positive. I'm getting back into playing when I land a new job and need an inexpensive amp to hold me over until I can afford and axe fx. Two main questions on it.

1. Should I go for the 25 or 50? It'll be solely used in by bedroom at low(occasionally moderate) volumes so I don't need the extra wattage. But I play lots of grunge/pop punk/prog/stoner metal and figured the 12in speaker and bigger cab would be better suited for those types of music, better low and and all. And it's only $50 more and might be on sale somewhere when I'm able to order one.

2. How well does it take pedals? Modeling amps are nothing new for me(first "real" amp I got back when I started playing was a cube 60) and I know the effects are typically always terrible, but some don't take pedals very well. It won't be a deal breaker but being able to put a good overdrive pedal for some of my heavier non-marshally gain tones, and maybe a nice wah in front of it would be good.


----------



## mazzefr

glasscloud said:


> So general consciousnesses seems pretty positive. I'm getting back into playing when I land a new job and need an inexpensive amp to hold me over until I can afford and axe fx. Two main questions on it.
> 
> 1. Should I go for the 25 or 50? It'll be solely used in by bedroom at low(occasionally moderate) volumes so I don't need the extra wattage. But I play lots of grunge/pop punk/prog/stoner metal and figured the 12in speaker and bigger cab would be better suited for those types of music, better low and and all. And it's only $50 more and might be on sale somewhere when I'm able to order one.
> 
> 2. How well does it take pedals? Modeling amps are nothing new for me(first "real" amp I got back when I started playing was a cube 60) and I know the effects are typically always terrible, but some don't take pedals very well. It won't be a deal breaker but being able to put a good overdrive pedal for some of my heavier non-marshally gain tones, and maybe a nice wah in front of it would be good.



I have the 50 because of the 12" and better on amp interface. The cabinet is much bigger than the 25. The 25 should give you plenty of volume for bedroom use and if size is an issue, go with that. If you have the space, I feel the 50 is certainly worth another $50.

Can't say anything about pedals except my Wah did what it was supposed to do.

Good luck. Rock on!


----------



## dbreslauer

I just bought a Code 25 using a GC 4th of July discount coupon. I actually took the time to read through ALL of the pages in this thread (what a ride!) Does anyone know if the midi spec for the amp is published? I am curious if we can control patch changes via Ableton or Logic automation, and if parameters can be changed dynamically during performance (as an example, an expression pedal for wah, etc.)

I'm picking up my new amp later today, very psyched to see what it can do for me. 

I currently have a Mustang Floor which works OK plugged in to my Mac, but I am not a fan of FUSE. 

My "real" amps are mostly home-built clones, my favorite being a '63 Bassman I built a couple of years ago (much too loud for practicing).  

Don


----------



## Antmax

+1

I can't find any MIDI info except the barest minimum in the manual. The manual suggests it might only be for controlling parameters on the control panel. But I'd also like to be able to use a midi expression pedal too. I have a wifi headtracker for video games which when combined with a software joystick midi controller lets me emulate expression pedals like Wah by moving my foot or head. Would be awesome to control some of the FX on the amp via midi.

Controlling pedals with your head brings a whole new meaning to the word headbanger lol.


----------



## Ant000

So does anyone know how the community sharing of settings is going to work? Is it going to be in a future version of Gateway? Is there an ETA?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Superphat said:


> Wondering if it would be a benefit sonically using different amp sims or cab sims on each of the amps, especially al lower volumes. By the way I am a new guy when it comes to this kind of thing please don't be offended.


No offense at all!! I'm not sure how mich benefit it would be, it would be different. I would try one first and see how you like tweaking tne stock tones before I worried about adding another.



glasscloud said:


> So general consciousnesses seems pretty positive. I'm getting back into playing when I land a new job and need an inexpensive amp to hold me over until I can afford and axe fx. Two main questions on it.
> 
> 1. Should I go for the 25 or 50? It'll be solely used in by bedroom at low(occasionally moderate) volumes so I don't need the extra wattage. But I play lots of grunge/pop punk/prog/stoner metal and figured the 12in speaker and bigger cab would be better suited for those types of music, better low and and all. And it's only $50 more and might be on sale somewhere when I'm able to order one.
> 
> 2. How well does it take pedals? Modeling amps are nothing new for me(first "real" amp I got back when I started playing was a cube 60) and I know the effects are typically always terrible, but some don't take pedals very well. It won't be a deal breaker but being able to put a good overdrive pedal for some of my heavier non-marshally gain tones, and maybe a nice wah in front of it would be good.



You shouldn't need to add an OD to front. There are a couple built in to tbe unit's pre amp and the gain seems mich higher on this than on the real deal, to me. No real need that I can see to put a pedal on it.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Ant000 said:


> So does anyone know how the community sharing of settings is going to work? Is it going to be in a future version of Gateway? Is there an ETA?


Good questions. I'm excited about getting together with others who are more talented at coming up with realistic tones than me. 

On a side note, has anyone had their computer...er, I mean Code amp freeze up during knob twirling? Actually, it's been more times when in the iPad changing settings. I think I've been guilty of pushing multiple buttons simultaneously, 'cuz I'm always in a hurry, but my Code 50 has gone into deep freeze, having to be shut down and then re-started. It hasn't seemed to affect anything other than the loss of that setting change, but I'm more curious than anything if anyone else has seen it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mazzefr

Iagtrplyr16 said:


> Good questions. I'm excited about getting together with others who are more talented at coming up with realistic tones than me.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone had their computer...er, I mean Code amp freeze up during knob twirling? Actually, it's been more times when in the iPad changing settings. I think I've been guilty of pushing multiple buttons simultaneously, 'cuz I'm always in a hurry, but my Code 50 has gone into deep freeze, having to be shut down and then re-started. It hasn't seemed to affect anything other than the loss of that setting change, but I'm more curious than anything if anyone else has seen it. Thanks in advance.



There have been all sorts of interesting quirks. I've had the screen freeze half blank, and lots of Bluetooth voodoo. The app also has some flaws and once that gets whacky, the sound can go bad too. Minor bugs so far that I expect they will work out soon enough.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep. Froze up a couple times while saving a preset. Computer glitch I would assume.


----------



## StoneD

New 25 owner!

Only had time to fire it up and tweak the el34 heaven preset some. Initial thoughts are i like the cab sim off when playing thru the cabinet speaker. But its early. Used my headphones some too and liked the HW cab?

Anyways plan to try it some tomorrow with my tried and true monitor speakers and put it thru its paces.

Is there a way to reach the presence and res. settings on top of the amp? I blutoothed it the whole time, so i was curious if or how the onboard power amp menu went deeper.


----------



## Benzel

Anyone have had any luck with producing something fuzz like with the effects on the CODE? Are there any forum threads where we discuss our own presets and how to achieve different tones/sounds? Think it could come handy since the CODE has endless combinations.


----------



## big dooley

StoneD said:


> Is there a way to reach the presence and res. settings on top of the amp? I blutoothed it the whole time, so i was curious if or how the onboard power amp menu went deeper.



press and hold poweramp button, press the edit knob towards the parameter you want to tweak, change value by turning the edit knob...


----------



## StoneD

Benzel said:


> Anyone have had any luck with producing something fuzz like with the effects on the CODE? Are there any forum threads where we discuss our own presets and how to achieve different tones/sounds? Think it could come handy since the CODE has endless combinations.


 theres this one..
http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/marshall-code-patch-sharing-longhand-for-now.90691/

Lack of fuzz is weird of Marshall, maybe an update will bring a fuzz face and muff at least. A parametric eq would be nice while theyre at it.


----------



## thegaindeli

Sounds like a Zoom rack I use to own.


----------



## chiliphil1

Ant000 said:


> So does anyone know how the community sharing of settings is going to work? Is it going to be in a future version of Gateway? Is there an ETA?



I have no idea but I hope it's like line6's set up. You go to their site, search for the song/band you want download it to the computer, hook pod to computer, and put the patch on the pod in any preset you want. It's foolproof. 

The only issue with the L6 stuff and I would suspect that it will be the same with the code is that a LOT of the patches, in fact MOST of the patches SUCK. I'm sure it's a bunch of 14 year olds making them but they are terrible. You can download them but you'll have to tweak them yourself to attempt to get the sound you were after.


----------



## StoneD

Spent some quality time with the Code 25. No question FRFR or headphones is the way to go with it imo. I could coax some half decent tones thru the 10" cab, but nothing as good as i was hearing thru my monitors. Thats where its at for me.

I owned a Fender Mustang for years. The Code does the Marshall crunch and gain thing well, and ok to good cleanish stuff. But the Mustang seems to naturally do the clean to bluesy thing better from what i can tell at these early stages. Which makes total sense given the two amp companies. Mustang effects also seem better, and so far im somewhat disappointed in the Code fx.

Theres been a couple weird quirks ive heard in the Code. One was a strange drum sound after each pluck of a note. That only lasted a few seconds but was totally weird. And i think i heard the odd thunk sound someone described earlier in the thread? I dont know.

Anyways im still testing it all out, and want to use it in more of a band practice context side by side with a Mustang. So far im leaning towards keeping it. I'll see how i feel in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I found the thunk goes away if you raise threshold a bit.


----------



## Benzel

I seriously fear that something is wrong with my CODE. Here's a recording of me hitting a few notes, chords, powerchords etc. On the Plexi Classic standard settings, Telecaster in neck position with full volume and tone. I think it sound pretty grumly or "thick". Something sounds weird atleast. I tried the standard setting on EL34 Heaven as Doodles demonstrated on his channel, mine didn't sound even close as good. I know there a different guitars, but my Strat produces a different sound than me Tele, but it too sounds weird in it's own way. Nothing funny in Ableton Live either, just raw audio via USB. I wonder if I might just be paranoid, or does anyone else hear something wrong? What parameters can be affecting this? I run the USB through my chassi USB, and I don't have any soundcard in my pc except the native built in the Motherboard, not sure this could affect the sound? Can the USB cable itself have any effect? Some hidden setting in Ableton? 

Here's the clip:


----------



## big dooley

does it sound like that by using the line out headphone out too?


----------



## Benzel

big dooley said:


> does it sound like that by using the line out headphone out too?


If you mean line out for recording, nope. I'll try it out though. Did you think it sounded "broken" or strange on the recording?


----------



## big dooley

don't know... but some combinations do not work... this didn't sound too good imo


----------



## Benzel

Okey. I might just be a terrible soundengineer then.


----------



## big dooley

well some people set amps with their imagination instead of their ears
like they want to use a plexi preamp with lots of poweramp distortion, so they pick the class A poweramp and put that through the 1960HW cabsim... i can tell ya, it sounds dreadful, but its not code's fault...


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Benzel said:


> If you mean line out for recording, nope. I'll try it out though. Did you think it sounded "broken" or strange on the recording?


Benzel, like what big dooley was asking, have you listened to your playing that setting with headphones? No idea if it matters, but I know what I hear out of the speaker right now is not what I am hearing out of my h'phones.


----------



## Benzel

Iagtrplyr16 said:


> Benzel, like what big dooley was asking, have you listened to your playing that setting with headphones? No idea if it matters, but I know what I hear out of the speaker right now is not what I am hearing out of my h'phones.


Yeah and I must say I think it sounds just the same with headphones. Perhaps this is how the amp should sound simply. Shame, can't say I'm completely satisfied. I mean it's a massive upgrade for me that was playing through a 5w 40$ amp before, but I would still want to be able to produce something reasonably professional into my DAW. And it simply isn't happening, no matter how much I tweak the amp, spent 5 hours yesterday just monitoring my changes without success.


----------



## Benzel

I wonder if it's how I record that might affect my poor quality in sound. I simply run the USB straight into the pc and record. Would it make a difference if I recorded from a Focusrite Scarlet soundcard instead? I'm really not keen on music production yet. How does your setup look like? I don't even have a soundcard in my PC except the inbuilt one in the motherboard. Could that be a factor?


----------



## big dooley

look very closely at your settings... especially the presence...
and i mean on the controlpanel of the amp itself... the app has too much issues to be relying on it


----------



## Benzel

big dooley said:


> look very closely at your settings... especially the presence...
> and i mean on the controlpanel of the amp itself... the app has too much issues to be relying on it


Ok. Could you to me the favor of giving me the settings of a patch that sounds great for you? That way I have something to measure with. I'll do all the settings on the amp this time.


----------



## big dooley

just pick a preamp, poweramp and cabinet, keep resonance and presence at zero and the gate's treshold low... start from there
settings that work for me, probably won't work for you, as we have totally different guitars


----------



## Antmax

Im on my phone so can't link. But there is a relatively new thread on these forums for code patches. There are a handfull on there.

I have the code 50 and it sounds great. The usb out sounds decent. I record direct from the amp and mix backing from my interface.

Some people have problems with poor quality usb cables. The digital nature of the signal means that should be pretty rare though.

The ground through usb can cause hum off your ac isn't grounded properly and send interference that can effect the sound. But it's usually interference and static not tone altering.


----------



## Jalex

Zeg1 said:


> Seriously, any USB cable will do...
> Digital information transfert is either perfect or not working, but will never influence the sound..
> if your USB cable doesn't work (signal loss, disconnections, transfert errors) try one with a ferrite core that will limit the interferences.



I got my 25 a week ago.
I had a crappy USB cable from a hard drive and I tried recording with it.
I got intermittent artifacts in the sound, like a digital robot distorted voice or something.

I then brought a new cable (some cheap sh**t still) but noow the artifacts are gone.
They only come up if you remove, plugin the USB while you are playing or if you save a preset while connected to USB...

I have no clue if this is a software error or a fucked up cheap cables issue.


But otherwise USB direct recording and sound is great. Different than what you get from the speaker. And low latency (64 asio spls)
I have a Yamaha 50M monitor set-up with subwoofer and the amp sounds amazing through USB via the Yamahas.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Had an enjoyable session with my 50 last night. The models I've tweaked sound really good, but there are still a whole bunch left to do. I know this has been said, but what happened to the DSL of models? Yuck! No matter, for me the Jubilee, 800, and JVM more than make up for it. I'm gonna begin looking for something Voxy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Benzel

big dooley said:


> just pick a preamp, poweramp and cabinet, keep resonance and presence at zero and the gate's treshold low... start from there
> settings that work for me, probably won't work for you, as we have totally different guitars


Thanks! I actually got it going very nicely now thanks to your tip!


----------



## C-4

I have found with my JMD-1 H, as with any other modeler, that there are going to be some models that one doesn't prefer for whatever reason.

I just pre-ordered a Code 50 and pedal to go with it. Just from the videos on it, I already know that I will simply tweak a few of the sounds and go with those for the time being. I did that with my JMD and it's all I need. The factory presets can either be used as is, or be tamed and used really well. 

That is what I have done with every modeler I have ever had.

I am really looking forward to the Code. Not only is it going to be fun using it, but it will eliminate extra gear that I currently have to haul around.


----------



## C-4

The Vox VT40X, or VT100X should be considered...
http://www.voxamps.com/VTXSeries


----------



## Ghostman

I owned the VT-30 and played the VT-50 quite a bit. No, they should not be considered. lol


----------



## C-4

These are not the older Vox amps. I had those. These are brand new models.


----------



## Frank S

I like the new Vox AV series


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Frank S said:


> I like the new Vox AV series


Haven't tried either the AV or VT-X series, but owned at least one amp from each of the previous generations. I honestly thought the tone worsened with each new amp. The last one was the 80-watt combo that I sent back to Sweetwater because of the snare drum-like digital artifact after each chord. I've been Vox-less since.


----------



## C-4

Iagtrplyr16 said:


> Haven't tried either the AV or VT-X series, but owned at least one amp from each of the previous generations. I honestly thought the tone worsened with each new amp. The last one was the 80-watt combo that I sent back to Sweetwater because of the snare drum-like digital artifact after each chord. I've been Vox-less since.



I found the same exact things you did with each new Vox update of the Valvetronix line, including the VT 80+!

I was glad I kept my AD30VT. I used that amp for a long time and it sounded the best of any of them. It was totally stock too, it's entire life.


----------



## Frank S

C-4 said:


> I found the same exact things you did with each new Vox update of the Valvetronix line, including the VT 80+!
> 
> I was glad I kept my AD30VT. I used that amp for a long time and it sounded the best of any of them. It was totally stock too, it's entire life.



I had a VT20+ once and I thought the Vox models there fine but I did not like the sound of most other models. I tried the VT40+ and VT80+ models as well to confirm that it had nothing to do with the speaker size.

The VT+ turned me off from all the Vox modelling amps.

But the Vox AV series is different as it is analoge modeling (with tube in the circuits). When I tried the Code 25 in the store and did not like it that much I tried the Vox AV15 as well and liked that much that I own an AV30 now.


----------



## khan

Man! Thanks for everyone's feedback. They're still not in the local GC here. I'm using a Crate Vintage Club 50 2x12 for practice and my JCM800 for live. I can never get the VC to sound how I want and I've got my 800 so dialed in with lower distortion preamp tubes that It'll be impossible to match. After reading the input in this thread, I'm pretty sure I'm ready to sell the VC and get the CODE for a practice amp. I do use a load of pedals in front of my 800 and VC so, I'm hoping I can either create patches mimicking those or they sound good enough in front of the amp for practice. Plus, even a new CODE 50 is less money than I should get for my VC. So, a few more bucks for the gear fund. Thanks again for everyone's input and knowledge.


----------



## chrisjtm1

Just picked up my Code50 one of the first in the UK according to the shop.

Little disappointed if I'm honest, really wanted to love it as much as my JMD but little too easy to dial in some harsh sounding tones. Hoping the speaker will break in and it will grow on me more.


----------



## mazzefr

chrisjtm1 said:


> Just picked up my Code50 one of the first in the UK according to the shop.
> 
> Little disappointed if I'm honest, really wanted to love it as much as my JMD but little too easy to dial in some harsh sounding tones. Hoping the speaker will break in and it will grow on me more.



You really need to fiddle with it for a few days to make a proper assessment. I've had mine for over a month, play at least an hour a day and I keep getting better with it.


----------



## Benzel

chrisjtm1 said:


> Just picked up my Code50 one of the first in the UK according to the shop.
> 
> Little disappointed if I'm honest, really wanted to love it as much as my JMD but little too easy to dial in some harsh sounding tones. Hoping the speaker will break in and it will grow on me more.



I can confirm mazzefr statement. I too was disappointed at first, but as he said, you'll grow into using it. As I was instructed here before, pick pre-amp, power-amp and cab, but threshold,presence and resonance at low/0 and start building from there, it helped ALOT and I now have a couple of presets of my own that sounds absolutely splendid. Keep at it.


----------



## Benzel

Just a quick question, I've read in a lot of places that connecting a bass to a guitar amp can DAMAGE the amp? Is this true? And would it apply to the CODE too? I know it wouldn't sound good in any way, just curious and I want to try it out if it were to be harmless.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Benzel said:


> Just a quick question, I've read in a lot of places that connecting a bass to a guitar amp can DAMAGE the amp? Is this true? And would it apply to the CODE too? I know it wouldn't sound good in any way, just curious and I want to try it out if it were to be harmless.


You CAN. just keep volume low enough so the bass frequencies don't frap out that speaker and damage the coil.


----------



## Benzel

Hm okey, still sounds too risky. I'll just keep pitch shifting my guitar and pluck it like a bass in my recordings I think.


----------



## C-4

One thing playing a bass through the Code might do is loosen up the speaker faster, but as mentioned, keep the volume down.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

Benzel said:


> Hm okey, still sounds too risky. I'll just keep pitch shifting my guitar and pluck it like a bass in my recordings I think.


Bass guitar is an octave below that of our electrics, so cranking up the volume and slamming the E will send that driver across the room! Okay, nave not across the room, but you can definitely damage it. You could run it at low power though without too much risk, and like C-4 mentioned, it may loosen the speaker up quicker. Just don't pop your strings while playing your funky stuff!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Benzel said:


> Hm okey, still sounds too risky. I'll just keep pitch shifting my guitar and pluck it like a bass in my recordings I think.


If It's for recording and you have a bass, turn it way down and play through it.


----------



## chrisjtm1

Thanks guys setting the presence and res to zero seems to have worked. I dialled in the gain and eq and added from there and that worked much better than working backwards.

Used my own OD/DS pedals and that made life easier. Seems to take pedals ok, but you have to be careful not to clip. My usual trick of boosting with my Timmy didn't work particularly well so I found it easier to use my HD500 so I could control the level.

For a while I was enjoying the amp so there is some hope. If I can setup a few presets I like I'll be happy, big test is how it works with a drummer. Little scared to take this to rehearsals if I'm fighting for tone. Anyone managed okay and any tips?


----------



## andy k

just registered so i can post,
I'm really starting to enjoy the code25, and despite its small speaker-which will never sound like a 4x12, --it has a lot of potential-for practice and recording.
I'm loving the fact that for the price of a boutique distortion/od pedal-we get the history of Marshall.
believe me-if i could use the 100w head in my rig , i would, but i play at home, and i have yet to try hooking up the code25 to a 4x12, dont really have to because it is pretty good anyway--1x10.
I have looked at most of the youtube vids, and they cant really show the actual sound-cos its youtube--
but the 25 is loud, i mean LOUD, and thats all good, its Marshall after all.
if i could turn back time-i might have got the 50, for the bigger screen , and the 12 inch speaker, but seriously--for the price, i think they nailed it.
Most of the time, the blutooth thing is working ok--some bugs which i hope they fix, but the more you play with it, the more you will see how good they made it work.
i used to be a line6 guy, but i went back to valve--loved the class5 so much i got 4 of them-some modded, but i needed a lot of outboard stuff to get the distortion and delay/reverb stuff i wanted--its all there in spades with the code, 
I have been looking hard for a printed list of the presets-so i can decide which to overwrite, and a list of the actual models of pre/power and speaker cab models-just so i can start to get things organised.
but its all good-and can only get better-well done Marshall, really.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

andy k said:


> just registered so i can post,
> I'm really starting to enjoy the code25, and despite its small speaker-which will never sound like a 4x12, --it has a lot of potential-for practice and recording.
> I'm loving the fact that for the price of a boutique distortion/od pedal-we get the history of Marshall.
> believe me-if i could use the 100w head in my rig , i would, but i play at home, and i have yet to try hooking up the code25 to a 4x12, dont really have to because it is pretty good anyway--1x10.
> I have looked at most of the youtube vids, and they cant really show the actual sound-cos its youtube--
> but the 25 is loud, i mean LOUD, and thats all good, its Marshall after all.
> if i could turn back time-i might have got the 50, for the bigger screen , and the 12 inch speaker, but seriously--for the price, i think they nailed it.
> Most of the time, the blutooth thing is working ok--some bugs which i hope they fix, but the more you play with it, the more you will see how good they made it work.
> i used to be a line6 guy, but i went back to valve--loved the class5 so much i got 4 of them-some modded, but i needed a lot of outboard stuff to get the distortion and delay/reverb stuff i wanted--its all there in spades with the code,
> I have been looking hard for a printed list of the presets-so i can decide which to overwrite, and a list of the actual models of pre/power and speaker cab models-just so i can start to get things organised.
> but its all good-and can only get better-well done Marshall, really.
> cheers guys
> andy k



"I'm loving the fact that for the price of a boutique distortion/od pedal-we get the history ofMarshall." 

Well said. I ended up spending a couple of late nights typing out all 100 presets. I put down the amp/preamp/speaker/effects, but not the baseline settings. I figured I'd update the list as I alter the settings to my tastes. That and to name it so I'll know which ones have been changed. A hobbyist's dream, huh?


----------



## Kiko

Does the code act/sound like a normal amp (tube amp) when you plug an overdrive pedal in front of it?


----------



## jmp45

It would be nice to have the ability to export the app settings for backup, library etc.


----------



## Antmax

jmp45 said:


> It would be nice to have the ability to export the app settings for backup, library etc.


It's been confirmed but no time frame or how it will be implemented has been given yet.


----------



## Superphat

Does anyone have any info on when the next batch of 50's will be shipped?


----------



## jmp45

SW 7/29


----------



## sinlimo

jmp45 said:


> SW 7/29


thanks for the info.. i pre-ordered a few weeks ago as my SW rep was telling me they were starting to see them come in and had already shipped some out... and now, the wait continues.


----------



## Basilios

Read this thread start to finish. Lots of great info. Got my code 25 on Thursday and loving it so far.


----------



## andy k

more time i spend, more i like my 25,
having some weird problems with the app though- anyone else experiencing?/
i've tried to find a comprehensive list of the presets-without any success, even considering doing my own spreadsheet of all the settings myself-mammoth task though.
so i figured--i would start making my own , on the app, i figured i wouldnt need patch 71-pedal, so i made my own-bluesbreaker guv, and i made my settings, and wrote it to 71-on the app.
next time i used it-after disconnecting and reconnecting blutooth, all the amp settings say-tap to sync, and all the app settings are there -up to 71, then about 50, 71 settings, all saying bluesbreaker guv, then 72-99 as normal.
none of the bluesbreaker guv settings work-
i had a similar problem-but i deleted the app and re-installed it --then it seemed ok, problem starts with saving a preset???
i notice the current version is 07---but on the app store it is 06, so thats what i'm stuck with.
I seriously hope marshall come up with a mac compatible program/app to help organise and backup these presets reliably---otherwise its a real PAIN if we have to keep re-setting and re-installing to get things to work properly and reliably, i certainly wouldnt be trusting this thing for live work until this kind of thing is sorted out.
at the end of the day--it sounds amazing, and is a tweakers dream.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## C-4

jmp45 said:


> SW 7/29



Does the "SW" mean Sweetwater? I ordered a Code 50 last week though them, so I'm hoping they come in before the end of the month. I plan to take some serious time to set up some presets for live use, as we are playing in August, and I want to try it out and compare it to my JMD..


----------



## jmp45

SW=Sweetwater


----------



## Antmax

Ek. double posted.


----------



## Antmax

andy k said:


> more time i spend, more i like my 25,
> having some weird problems with the app though- anyone else experiencing?/
> i've tried to find a comprehensive list of the presets-without any success, even considering doing my own spreadsheet of all the settings myself-mammoth task though.
> so i figured--i would start making my own , on the app, i figured i wouldnt need patch 71-pedal, so i made my own-bluesbreaker guv, and i made my settings, and wrote it to 71-on the app.
> next time i used it-after disconnecting and reconnecting blutooth, all the amp settings say-tap to sync, and all the app settings are there -up to 71, then about 50, 71 settings, all saying bluesbreaker guv, then 72-99 as normal.
> none of the bluesbreaker guv settings work-
> i had a similar problem-but i deleted the app and re-installed it --then it seemed ok, problem starts with saving a preset???
> i notice the current version is 07---but on the app store it is 06, so thats what i'm stuck with.
> I seriously hope marshall come up with a mac compatible program/app to help organise and backup these presets reliably---otherwise its a real PAIN if we have to keep re-setting and re-installing to get things to work properly and reliably, i certainly wouldnt be trusting this thing for live work until this kind of thing is sorted out.
> at the end of the day--it sounds amazing, and is a tweakers dream.
> cheers guys
> andy k



This is the bug where all your presets on your phone get corrupted after a point and I basically clear data, uninstall and reinstall the app. It's happened about 3 times in the last month I've had my code 50. I create my presets on the app but overwrite presets on the amp instead of on the phone for the time being. Those don't get corrupted.

Hoping there is an update to the app soon with the bug fix. It's been weeks so I suspect they are working on the preset storage and sharing which is related and probably changes how the preset data in the app is managed internally and why we haven't had a quick and dirty fix yet.


----------



## jmp45

Antmax said:


> This is the bug where all your presets on your phone get corrupted after a point and I basically clear data, uninstall and reinstall the app. It's happened about 3 times in the last month I've had my code 50. I create my presets on the app but overwrite presets on the amp instead of on the phone for the time being. Those don't get corrupted.
> 
> Hoping there is an update to the app soon with the bug fix. It's been weeks so I suspect they are working on the preset storage and sharing which is related and probably changes how the preset data in the app is managed internally and why we haven't had a quick and dirty fix yet.



Are these app issues more with android than ios?


----------



## Antmax

jmp45 said:


> Are these app issues more with android than ios?


Sorry I can't answer that. I only have android devices.


----------



## Quoman7

jmp45 said:


> Are these app issues more with android than ios?


----------



## Quoman7

jmp45 said:


> Are these app issues more with android than ios?


I've been using ios for some weeks now and haven't found any problems just saying


----------



## mazzefr

jmp45 said:


> Are these app issues more with android than ios?



I have both and it happens with both. Save to the amp in a group of presets so you can sync them easier. The amp hasn't lost anything for me.


----------



## bigbaldy

Been following the thread for a while and just managed to order a code 50 and pedl the amp should arrive on friday pedl stock due 30th Andertons have 15+ 50's in stock


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

bigbaldy said:


> Been following the thread for a while and just managed to order a code 50 and pedl the amp should arrive on friday pedl stock due 30th Andertons have 15+ 50's in stock


Congrats, bigbaldy, on your purchase! You may be one of the first humans to actually use the pedal. If you get the chance, please let the rest of us know your thoughts when using it with your Code. I have it on my wants list. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigbaldy

Iagtrplyr16 said:


> Congrats, bigbaldy, on your purchase! You may be one of the first humans to actually use the pedal. If you get the chance, please let the rest of us know your thoughts when using it with your Code. I have it on my wants list. Thanks in advance.


Will do but I've a feeling it wont be arriving as early as stated Marshall seem to be slow with the code.Just looking forward having a play and trying to get a decent malmsteen tone if possible


----------



## Msharky67

I'd still like to hear some more clips! There really hasn't been too many showing how most of us would use the amp. I'd like to hear some AC/DC, Judas Priest, Loudness, ACCEPT and even some Bonamassa! I've heard the Hendrix and Gilmore enough!


----------



## Georgiatec

No.....you need to play the amp. Clips are fine and good, but will probably wonder where those tones you heard are when you get the amp. You find what you want by making your own. They are all in there.


----------



## iron broadsword

So, I'm moving into an apartment and I'm gonna pick up one of these for late night silent recording. Won't be gigging with it or probably ever use the speaker, so I've two questions for all you code gurus:

1 - Can the 25 do everything software-wise and interface-wise that the bigger ones can?
2 - Anybody know when I can buy one in Canada?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

There were 25's in some of the L&M stores. I think the 25 is the same, just a smaller LCD display so a bit painful to setup.


----------



## Frank S

iron broadsword said:


> 2 - Anybody know when I can buy one in Canada?



Here in the larger Toronto area almost every L&M has the Code 25 and Code 50 in stock. They ship as well. Also Cosmomusic and LAMusic have it and you can order from them online as well Canada-wide.


----------



## Georgiatec

iron broadsword said:


> So, I'm moving into an apartment and I'm gonna pick up one of these for late night silent recording. Won't be gigging with it or probably ever use the speaker, so I've two questions for all you code gurus:
> 
> 1 - Can the 25 do everything software-wise and interface-wise that the bigger ones can?
> 2 - Anybody know when I can buy one in Canada?



The models and effects are the same across the Code range....the 25 will be ideal for what you want. If you want it louder send from the headphone line out into the effect return of one of your bigger valve amps.


----------



## Jam81

Has anyone received a concrete date from SW about when the next batch of 50s will ship?

I pre-ordered mine back in May and my SW sales person told me I am definitely part of the next shipment which he believes will happen before the end of the month.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## C-4

SW told me that all of the current pre-ordered Codes had been sent already, and the newest shipment was due in "any time now", which is a nice way of saying they don't know when the next shipment will be in.  This was last Friday, 7/15/16.


----------



## Jam81

haha well they have certainly not send me my May pre-ordered one, I check with them every two weeks or so.


----------



## iron broadsword

Thanks for the help, there is indeed one in my local store. Gonna have to pick it up soon.


----------



## lukelovesmuse

Just taken delivery of probably one of the first CODE 50's in the UK. Plexi sounds great but other stuff like DSL 100 sounds pretty awful. Pretty much what people on here have been saying. Honestly I think the like the plexi channel better than my Marshall SL5.

However even at bedroom room the amp is rattling/resonating on low D notes, like 10th fret E string, 5th A string and palm-muted open D. Gets worse with volume. Will have to try and get an exchange. Has anybody else noticed anything like this?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Nope. NO rattle here. Resonance setting?


----------



## mazzefr

lukelovesmuse said:


> Just taken delivery of probably one of the first CODE 50's in the UK. Plexi sounds great but other stuff like DSL 100 sounds pretty awful. Pretty much what people on here have been saying. Honestly I think the like the plexi channel better than my Marshall SL5.
> 
> However even at bedroom room the amp is rattling/resonating on low D notes, like 10th fret E string, 5th A string and palm-muted open D. Gets worse with volume. Will have to try and get an exchange. Has anybody else noticed anything like this?



Give yourself time to dial in the other models. They all need adjusting to fit your room and style of play.

As far as the rattle, try changing the easy things first. Is the amp sitting on the floor properly? Is it leaning/touching against something? Are all the screws in the back secured? Lower the resonance and/or bass. Unless something is actually loose inside, you should be able to resolve this.

Cheers!


----------



## Plectrum

My Code 50 arrived today and so I've been messing with it in the back garden (I like to annoy the neighbours ) most of the afternoon. It's a lot lighter that I thought it would be which is a big plus point. Plenty of bass and punch too . I've created my own patches using JTM45, Plexi, JCM800 and JVM Clean. Those will cover anything I do live. They'll get tweaked and polished as time goes by I'm sure.

I got the bluetooth working with my cheap no-name Android tablet. Hit the same snags as everyone else has. But it will have its uses playing live as it'll be easier to use than bending over the amp. It's also a lot easier changing the name of a preet using the app  

Overall very pleased so far


----------



## lukelovesmuse

mazzefr said:


> Give yourself time to dial in the other models. They all need adjusting to fit your room and style of play.
> 
> As far as the rattle, try changing the easy things first. Is the amp sitting on the floor properly? Is it leaning/touching against something? Are all the screws in the back secured? Lower the resonance and/or bass. Unless something is actually loose inside, you should be able to resolve this.
> 
> Cheers!



Tried the amp on carpet, cardboard and it's now on planks and the buzzing/rattle/resonance is still there. It's not against anything other than the floor. None of the screws felt loose to me. I think I was playing with bass and resonance of 5 or less so that shouldn't be a problem. Master volume was only on 1.5 or less, before the big jump and the amp should be able to function properly at this volume surely?

The noise seems to be coming from along the top right hand edge of the amp. Couldn't tell if the source was front or back or anything. Maybe I'll double check with a screw driver now.


----------



## jmp45

It's tubeless so it should be easy to track down and fix, open it up.


----------



## lukelovesmuse

jmp45 said:


> It's tubeless so it should be easy to track down and fix, open it up.



I think I'd rather let the retailer/Marshall deal with this rather than voiding the 3-year warranty on the first day.


----------



## mazzefr

lukelovesmuse said:


> I think I'd rather let the retailer/Marshall deal with this rather than voiding the 3-year warranty on the first day.



Agreed.


----------



## jmp45

lukelovesmuse said:


> I think I'd rather let the retailer/Marshall deal with this rather than voiding the 3-year warranty on the first day.



Sure no problem. I wouldn't have an issue opening and fixing myself personally rather than ship return for the little $ they are.


----------



## CliffyG

Oh pedal where art thou?


----------



## munkee

CliffyG said:


> Oh pedal where art thou?


My 2 button MG footswitch turned on/off the pre fx and mod fx...I'm curious if anyone has tried the Marshall PEDL-90008 with it and see what it does?


----------



## Plectrum

munkee said:


> My 2 button MG footswitch turned on/off the pre fx and mod fx...I'm curious if anyone has tried the Marshall PEDL-90008 with it and see what it does?



Just tried it. I can't make it do anything.


----------



## Ed Hunter

andy k said:


> just registered so i can post,
> I'm really starting to enjoy the code25, and despite its small speaker-which will never sound like a 4x12, --it has a lot of potential-for practice and recording.
> I'm loving the fact that for the price of a boutique distortion/od pedal-we get the history of Marshall.
> believe me-if i could use the 100w head in my rig , i would, but i play at home, and i have yet to try hooking up the code25 to a 4x12, dont really have to because it is pretty good anyway--1x10.
> I have looked at most of the youtube vids, and they cant really show the actual sound-cos its youtube--
> but the 25 is loud, i mean LOUD, and thats all good, its Marshall after all.
> if i could turn back time-i might have got the 50, for the bigger screen , and the 12 inch speaker, but seriously--for the price, i think they nailed it.
> Most of the time, the blutooth thing is working ok--some bugs which i hope they fix, but the more you play with it, the more you will see how good they made it work.
> i used to be a line6 guy, but i went back to valve--loved the class5 so much i got 4 of them-some modded, but i needed a lot of outboard stuff to get the distortion and delay/reverb stuff i wanted--its all there in spades with the code,
> I have been looking hard for a printed list of the presets-so i can decide which to overwrite, and a list of the actual models of pre/power and speaker cab models-just so i can start to get things organised.
> but its all good-and can only get better-well done Marshall, really.
> cheers guys
> andy k


Andy can you coax any real good Brown tones from the Code 25?
I had the Yamaha thr10x, the blackstar ID 260tvp, the fender mustang,the Vox and the cube and none of these really had that marshall rodded tone?
I know it is only a $250 amp but i was wondering if i could get a decent VH I and VH II tone at low volumes with the gain being muddy like on the Blackstar and mustang.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Has anyone tried a tube screamer or other OD pedal in front for a clean boost?


----------



## Ed Hunter

Bobby Hamilton said:


> I bought my Code 25 couple weeks ago.I traded in my Eleven Rack .The sound and models from the Code are superior in every way.I wish that Marshall would make an app that looked and worked like the pc program for the Eleven Rack.Been playing the Code 10 to 1 more than my Hughes and Kettner Switchblade.I think it is THAT good.


 superior to a Eleven rack? damn i will love this amp then!


----------



## morgan bucks

You can dial in early VH with no pedals. I have the 50 and was going to replace the speaker but the stock one is sounding better with a little breaking in.


----------



## andy k

I have simple tastes,
my "clean " setting , on the code 25 is jtm45, vol,bass,and treble on 10, mid 5, gain about 3, gate off,classic marshall 100watt power,pres and res at 5 and vintage 4x12,
my "dirt" setting is bluesbreaker pre-amp, vint 30watt marshall power, and a 1x12 cab---with guvnor pedal at 5.
at least i think thats what they are--app has broken again for third time--good job i saved the settings on the amp--cos the app is really infuriating in its behaviour.
they really need to be fixing this soon -its a huge waste of time setting things up, and then having to re-set the app .
otherwise the amp is really excellent-i think it could probably get any good tone--saving them might be a problem though.
I am thinking of getting a 50, for the bigger screen as it will be easier to make patches on the amp itself--I just cant trust the app to work reliably right now.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## Antmax

Yeah. I want to write a 5 star Amazon review for my code 50. Keep hoping the app will be updated and the bugs fixed since right now I can only give it a 4 out of 5. I'm super happy with the amp but the glitchy gateway app has marred the experience somewhat.


----------



## C-4

With all the problems the app is giving everyone, why are you all still screwing with the app?
I don't even plan to try the app out. All I want are the tones I desire from the amp, and nothing else.


----------



## mazzefr

C-4 said:


> With all the problems the app is giving everyone, why are you all still screwing with the app?
> I don't even plan to try the app out. All I want are the tones I desire from the amp, and nothing else.



The app still makes it easier to adjust settings. Just don't save to it, save to the amp.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The 50 is easy to adjust settings, IMO. It's unfortunate that the app sucks...


----------



## Antmax

App is the simplest way to tweak the amp. It's intuitive, quick and easy to do from your desk which is where I spend most of my practice time. No need to wander over and start pressing buttons. It's all a tab and a couple of presses away. I mostly use the same 6 modified presets and just saved them over the worst of the stock ones stored on the amp, like the one called virus.

Can't wait for the app to be fixed or the ability for the patches to be stored somewhere so the bugs aren't as big a deal.

In some ways I'd prefer the CODE if the controls were in the traditional top/front of the cabinet in easy reach without having to leave the chair and stand over it.


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> In some ways I'd prefer the CODE if the controls were in the traditional top/front of the cabinet in easy reach without having to leave the chair and stand over it.



I suppose that depends on your definition of traditional. I think most of the early Marshall combos had the controls on top (1962, 1974). Personally I'm finding it very convenient when changing settings on the amp.


----------



## Ed Hunter

In this Vid a PV vypyr sounds better than a code 50 for the plexi preset.
I dont know the eq settings he used but the PV sounded better/smoother


----------



## Ed Hunter

morgan bucks said:


> You can dial in early VH with no pedals. I have the 50 and was going to replace the speaker but the stock one is sounding better with a little breaking in.


any chance of posting a clip? No offence but i have seen players say this before even on really high end gear,
and the resulting tone was not very early VH at all?
Not saying this about you personally but i am sure you can understand my skepticism.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Any amp that can reasonably do 800, Plexi, JTM, Jube, JVM should be able to close enough cop it with some tweaking, I would say. Rather than one member having to post a pile of clips trying to emulate a pile of tones from a pile of requests, IMO..
That tone being somewhat subjective and considering the price point of the amp...

I should maybe clarify - the tone user hears must be translated well over to video of whatever version - phone = boo usually - then end user listens to said recording on who knows what for speakers / headphones and compares it directly to early VH. I doubt it would be the same though to initial user it sounds fairly good.


----------



## lukelovesmuse

Received my replacement Code 50 today and this one the cabinet is buzzing on low D notes as well. Will have to see if the retailer and Marshall can work out what's going wrong.


----------



## Plectrum

lukelovesmuse said:


> Received my replacement Code 50 today and this one the cabinet is buzzing on low D notes as well. Will have to see if the retailer and Marshall can work out what's going wrong.



I got some buzzing from mine today. I was doing a quick play-though of my presets outside quite loud (which starts at 2 on this amp LOL ) and got some buzzing when playing a B on the low E string. It was caused by the amp stand I was using. Put the amp on the concrete and all was well. Are you certain that there's nothing about the room you're playing in which could be causing it? Does it buzz if you play outside with the amp on tera firma? It seem odd that you've got 2 amps with the same fault.


----------



## Neoyjm

Have you checked your truss rod and action? Any certain frets that buzz? I think its the guitar buzzing


----------



## lukelovesmuse

Plectrum said:


> I got some buzzing from mine today. I was doing a quick play-though of my presets outside quite loud (which starts at 2 on this amp LOL ) and got some buzzing when playing a B on the low E string. It was caused by the amp stand I was using. Put the amp on the concrete and all was well. Are you certain that there's nothing about the room you're playing in which could be causing it? Does it buzz if you play outside with the amp on tera firma? It seem odd that you've got 2 amps with the same fault.



Not impossible that it's what it's standing on. However it does it both on the carpet as well as on wooden planks which I tried to stop the issue with. Plus it sounds better off carpet anyway. Not sure what else I can put it on in my bedroom. I've suggested that the retailer take my old amp and see what they think is going on. If it happens on their surfaces too there may be an issue with this batch or something. Note also that a Marshall SL5 in the exact same place doesn't have the problem.



Neoyjm said:


> Have you checked your truss rod and action? Any certain frets that buzz? I think its the guitar buzzing



It's not the guitar. Fret buzz is minimal. The buzz is to do with resonating of the amp cabinet around low D frequency notes. IE 10th fret low E, 5th fret A. Is also particularly bad when playing D string open and palm-muted. Playing through the Marshall SL5 in the exact some conditions and there is no buzz.

The amp vibrates so much on D notes that pedals I place on top of it move. Whereas on other notes there is no vibration at all. I have also tried without pedals or anything touching the amp that could be causing it.


----------



## Antmax

lukelovesmuse said:


> Not impossible that it's what it's standing on. However it does it both on the carpet as well as on wooden planks which I tried to stop the issue with. Plus it sounds better off carpet anyway. Not sure what else I can put it on in my bedroom. I've suggested that the retailer take my old amp and see what they think is going on. If it happens on their surfaces too there may be an issue with this batch or something. Note also that a Marshall SL5 in the exact same place doesn't have the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the guitar. Fret buzz is minimal. The buzz is to do with resonating of the amp cabinet around low D frequency notes. IE 10th fret low E, 5th fret A. Is also particularly bad when playing D string open and palm-muted. Playing through the Marshall SL5 in the exact some conditions and there is no buzz.
> 
> The amp vibrates so much on D notes that pedals I place on top of it move. Whereas on other notes there is no vibration at all. I have also tried without pedals or anything touching the amp that could be causing it.



Have you tried it in a different room. When I first got mine I thought it was buzzing but it ended up being the ornamental handles on a antique drum table. The frequencies were just right to get them to vibrate and buzz. took me a while to figure it out and had to stick the hanging ringpulls down with blutac.


----------



## lukelovesmuse

Antmax said:


> Have you tried it in a different room. When I first got mine I thought it was buzzing but it ended up being the ornamental handles on a antique drum table. The frequencies were just right to get them to vibrate and buzz. took me a while to figure it out and had to stick the hanging ringpulls down with blutac.



No. However I don't want to use the the amp in a different room and it's 100% the amp buzzing/vibrating as I previously described.

AKA it's not coming from the speaker, it's coming from the cabinet.


----------



## Antmax

I only mentioned it because of my own personal experience. And the fact that testing in another room completely removes the possibility from the equation.


----------



## jmp45

SW 50s in stock. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code50Combo


----------



## Jam81

jmp45 said:


> SW 50s in stock. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code50Combo


I finally got my fedex notification for mine from SW!!

I think they pretty much have them everywhere by now, Chicago Music Exchange has them in stock as well.

Anybody heard anything regarding the foot switch? SW told me they expect them by the end of August.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Well I got a code 50 and Holy crap this amp is Louddddd! I'm thinking I should of probably gotten the code 25. Well anyway its a nice amp and I really like using the app.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It is loud, try keeping preset volumes around 2 so you can raise M volume...


----------



## Louis Miranda

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Joben

Hi all

New to the forum as I've got a Code 25, which I've had for a few weeks now. I'm a beginner guitarist (sold a little Roland Cube to get the Code) and I'm beginning to think I've cut off more than I can chew lol. I'm okay with the presets (I'm not that big a chump ;-) ) and generally use the clean presets. However, as I've got kids I need to practice at low volumes and I'm really struggling to find a preset or specifically create a patch that provides a saturated overdriven tone at low volume. 

Any ideas? It's driving me nut's and I'm spending more time fiddling with the amp that actually playing the guitar. 

Thanks


----------



## Plectrum

The 50 is indeed loud. I gigged mine on Wednesday and even on 4 it was more than loud enough. Too loud probably. The thing I have noticed is that it sounds a lot better once the volume goes over about 2. I think the speaker needs to be driven a bit to get the best out of it.

@Joben try either a Plexi or JCM800 with a Governor pedal (that's pre-fx->distortion->GOV).


----------



## Joben

Cheers @Plectrum - I'll try that tonight


----------



## Jam81

So to record sound coming out of the code into a computer, I know a few of you suggested using the line out rather than the USB, now what software for mac do you recommend? anything free, nothing too professional, just for fun.

Thank you.


----------



## jmp45

The 50 arrived this am, gave it a quick run through before moving to the studio later. First impression, loud for a small 50w solid state, 99 presets are unusable. Yes, master at 2 until I write my own. I'll start from scratch and write maybe 5 or 10 and be done with it. Lost connection with Bluetooth once, reboot the amp reconnected. For $250, I'll keep it, it has some potential.


----------



## hcelizondo

Hey guys, new here, I also got a CODE 50. I have been playin guitar for over a year now so I'm also a noob. I'm really liking the CODE, at least for me is giving me a great lab and learning tool in my journey. without breaking the bank I have a lot to experiment and learn with so it really doesn't bother if it's digital technology, plus you have all of these cool features like the ability to record to my computer without any extra audio interface and also controlling it using BT is pretty cool. I'm an IT professional so working with digital tech is my bread and butter . Please excuse any grammar errors but english is not mi first language.

Cheers,
HC

P.S.
Also it looks like I have found what the issue is with recording thorugh USB. I have posted my workaround on the "Code digital Amp series" thread. Basically it looks like it is a USB speed issue, if you are facing this problem, just plug your CODE to a USB 3.0 port and that should resolve the problem


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Joben said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to the forum as I've got a Code 25, which I've had for a few weeks now. I'm a beginner guitarist (sold a little Roland Cube to get the Code) and I'm beginning to think I've cut off more than I can chew lol. I'm okay with the presets (I'm not that big a chump ;-) ) and generally use the clean presets. However, as I've got kids I need to practice at low volumes and I'm really struggling to find a preset or specifically create a patch that provides a saturated overdriven tone at low volume.
> 
> Any ideas? It's driving me nut's and I'm spending more time fiddling with the amp that actually playing the guitar.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried a Jubilee? Gain at 6 or 7, EQ to taste, preset volume around 2 or a touch less. Also, if you want staurated lead tones, JVM OD preset number around 15 or so off the top again, set preset volume low.


----------



## David Elliott

Jethro Rocker said:


> Have you tried a Jubilee? Gain at 6 or 7, EQ to taste, preset volume around 2 or a touch less. Also, if you want staurated lead tones, JVM OD preset number around 15 or so off the top again, set preset volume low.[/
> I spend a ton of time fiddling with it as well, but I think unless you really understand all the equipment that it models and you don't have a lot of experience with dialing in sounds then you just have to experiment, and that is part of the fun.


----------



## mazzefr

Joben said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to the forum as I've got a Code 25, which I've had for a few weeks now. I'm a beginner guitarist (sold a little Roland Cube to get the Code) and I'm beginning to think I've cut off more than I can chew lol. I'm okay with the presets (I'm not that big a chump ;-) ) and generally use the clean presets. However, as I've got kids I need to practice at low volumes and I'm really struggling to find a preset or specifically create a patch that provides a saturated overdriven tone at low volume.
> 
> Any ideas? It's driving me nut's and I'm spending more time fiddling with the amp that actually playing the guitar.
> 
> Thanks



Drop the patch volumes way down so the master volume bump at 1.0 or so doesn't get too loud. Other than that, that's what the headphone jack is for. In fact i just got an idea while typing this. You could go headphone jack to a mini speaker(like a Jambox or something). That will give you the effects chain and the low low volume it sounds like you're looking for.


----------



## andy k

still havent found a full list of the presets, it would be useful to have an idea which ones are nearly there , and then i could modify to taste.
i've hesitated on getting the 50-for the bigger display as i think it will be too loud for home-i'll stick with the 25 as it is so cute, and more i play with it-more i like it.
I think it is possible to get any tone out of it, at any volume, but might have to be careful setting master volume at higher settings , and then reducing preset voumes--might be a big jump changing presets, if you get my drift.
i printed the pages of the manual that show the pre/power/cab models-to try and get my head around the differences, jtm45 is a clean setting-bluesbreaker is the same amp really, but its a crunch setting-so theres a bit of overlap here, plexi is not really that much different either, add a guvnor pedal to any of these and its instant brown sound.
the presets all seem to have the gate set pretty high, sounds much better with that off-you expect some noise on high gain settings.
I like the way we can get some real good power valve tone at low volumes, the pres and res controls give a lot of scope, and the cabs all have quite a dramatic effect, worth experimenting.
my first patch was a jtm45, vol/bass/treb all at 10, mid at 5, gain at about2-3, gate off,classic 100w marshall power, 4x12 cab, and a bit of reverb--great "clean" tone, I could never achieve that before, with even a class 5 at home volumes.
My first attempt at "dirt" tone was a maxed out bluesbreaker, again with gate off, and vintage marshall 30w power, and either a 1x12, or a 2x12, with a guvnor at about 5, really responsive to whatever guitar i put through it, low output PAFs sound really organic, and emg or high power duncans sound like really classic metal solos.
I'm not making too many alterations to the presets, until they get the editor software sorted out--it takes time to get what you want , and all that time is wasted without a reliable way to back up and store stuff.
I do recommend printing the manual pages with the models listed, as it helps to see how the models overlap each other-if a jtm45 isnt getting what you want , a plexi might just get you there, a jvm or dsl might be too much, obvious really.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## andy k

I wasnt doing much today, apart from playing with the code, so i decided to start a spreadsheet listing the presets and their important settings.
once i started , i realised that its a lot of information to fit in and could get messy-so i started it off simple.
let me know what you think---i realise its nowhere near finished, but its a start-until marshall helps us out a bit.
cheers guys
andy k

edited to include final version-4


----------



## Stuart69

Well Guys here we go
I am a massive marshall valve amp fan and have owned loads over the years
BUT this code is cack!
The presets are totally unusable with every effect added at 10+...no subltlety at all
And the sound is dreadful ..I am getting an awful lot of unmusical noise when playing even with the bass on 0 and doesn't matter whether I am playing my Tele or 335

I am of an age when cash isn't an issue an am lucky enough to own a Blackstar 40 w modeller and a Fender Mustang 50 so I can do a side by side comparison and the Mustang blows the Code into the weeds

I can honestly say do not buy a Code ..go and play a Mustang...which by the way is a doddle to deep edit...and that is from someone who is a complete idiot on computers

And Marshall have shot themselves in the foot by releasing the amps to the press 10 mths ago but without any stock in the Uk...AND who releases a modelling amp without the footswitch!!!!!

Sorry but that is an objective opinion - Stuart


----------



## mazzefr

Stuart69 said:


> Well Guys here we go
> I am a massive marshall valve amp fan and have owned loads over the years
> BUT this code is cack!
> The presets are totally unusable with every effect added at 10+...no subltlety at all
> And the sound is dreadful ..I am getting an awful lot of unmusical noise when playing even with the bass on 0 and doesn't matter whether I am playing my Tele or 335
> 
> I am of an age when cash isn't an issue an am lucky enough to own a Blackstar 40 w modeller and a Fender Mustang 50 so I can do a side by side comparison and the Mustang blows the Code into the weeds
> 
> I can honestly say do not buy a Code ..go and play a Mustang...which by the way is a doddle to deep edit...and that is from someone who is a complete idiot on computers
> 
> And Marshall have shot themselves in the foot by releasing the amps to the press 10 mths ago but without any stock in the Uk...AND who releases a modelling amp without the footswitch!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but that is an objective opinion - Stuart



Enjoy your other amps...


----------



## slagg

Dis that amp ! I take it you don't like it or something.


Stuart69 said:


> Well Guys here we go
> I am a massive marshall valve amp fan and have owned loads over the years
> BUT this code is cack!
> The presets are totally unusable with every effect added at 10+...no subltlety at all
> And the sound is dreadful ..I am getting an awful lot of unmusical noise when playing even with the bass on 0 and doesn't matter whether I am playing my Tele or 335
> 
> I am of an age when cash isn't an issue an am lucky enough to own a Blackstar 40 w modeller and a Fender Mustang 50 so I can do a side by side comparison and the Mustang blows the Code into the weeds
> 
> I can honestly say do not buy a Code ..go and play a Mustang...which by the way is a doddle to deep edit...and that is from someone who is a complete idiot on computers
> 
> And Marshall have shot themselves in the foot by releasing the amps to the press 10 mths ago but without any stock in the Uk...AND who releases a modelling amp without the footswitch!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but that is an objective opinion - Stuart


----------



## slagg

Wow, and I thought the Mustang was a P.O.S.
I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## bopcrash

There is no Mustang 50....


----------



## big dooley

bopcrash said:


> There is no Mustang 50....


busted...


----------



## webcat

Got my 50 today. Really impressed with it. Sure some presets are weird and clearly just to demonstrate the range it has, but the JCM800 drive preset is gorgeous! So is subtle chorus and concert hall. 

My question though is without a foot switch, how are we meant to control the effects mid song? It's great that you can patch in delay etc but if I only want that for a verse or solo, I'm not going to mess about with the dials while I'm playing. I've ordered the pedl but utterly amazed that it isn't even on sale yet, looks like September before it'll be delivered.


----------



## Antmax

It's Supposed to have midi support so you might be able to set somethibg up that way. No instructions do no idea how. Midi is mentioned in a single sentence in the manual.


----------



## Antmax

Stuart69 said:


> Well Guys here we go
> I am a massive marshall valve amp fan and have owned loads over the years
> BUT this code is cack!
> The presets are totally unusable with every effect added at 10+...no subltlety at all
> And the sound is dreadful ..I am getting an awful lot of unmusical noise when playing even with the bass on 0 and doesn't matter whether I am playing my Tele or 335
> 
> I am of an age when cash isn't an issue an am lucky enough to own a Blackstar 40 w modeller and a Fender Mustang 50 so I can do a side by side comparison and the Mustang blows the Code into the weeds
> 
> I can honestly say do not buy a Code ..go and play a Mustang...which by the way is a doddle to deep edit...and that is from someone who is a complete idiot on computers
> 
> And Marshall have shot themselves in the foot by releasing the amps to the press 10 mths ago but without any stock in the Uk...AND who releases a modelling amp without the footswitch!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but that is an objective opinion - Stuart



Not very objective. I found out to be terrific for tge price. I spent twice as much on bias modeling software. Haven't touched that since. CODE 50 sounds better and brings out the character of my guitars which most modelers do not.


----------



## David Elliott

Well, it's a HUGE step up from my Line 6 PodXT live, and for chump change. Jury is still out, but overall I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Stuart69 said:


> Well Guys here we go
> I am a massive marshall valve amp fan and have owned loads over the years
> BUT this code is cack!
> The presets are totally unusable with every effect added at 10+...no subltlety at all
> And the sound is dreadful ..I am getting an awful lot of unmusical noise when playing even with the bass on 0 and doesn't matter whether I am playing my Tele or 335
> 
> I am of an age when cash isn't an issue an am lucky enough to own a Blackstar 40 w modeller and a Fender Mustang 50 so I can do a side by side comparison and the Mustang blows the Code into the weeds
> 
> I can honestly say do not buy a Code ..go and play a Mustang...which by the way is a doddle to deep edit...and that is from someone who is a complete idiot on computers
> 
> And Marshall have shot themselves in the foot by releasing the amps to the press 10 mths ago but without any stock in the Uk...AND who releases a modelling amp without the footswitch!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but that is an objective opinion - Stuart



Kill the FX. Drop the Threshold waaaaay down. Have you tried setting your own? Because it seems like you have based this on the awful presets, to me. I like it and have a few tube amps to compare to. Just a thought...
Also as mentioned, not really very objective. An interesting first post to a Marshall forum. Not saying you have to like the amp!


----------



## slagg

I don't own one yet,but I messed around with the 25 at the store.I thought it was pretty cool.Easy as can be to edit patches,and tweaked some good tonez right off.


----------



## Iagtrplyr16

andy k said:


> I wasnt doing much today, apart from playing with the code, so i decided to start a spreadsheet listing the presets and their important settings.
> once i started , i realised that its a lot of information to fit in and could get messy-so i started it off simple.
> let me know what you think---i realise its nowhere near finished, but its a start-until marshall helps us out a bit.
> cheers guys
> andy k


Nicely done, Andy. I made a listing of each amp minus the individual settings a couple of weeks ago, but yours is way more thorough. It's a lot of work, isn't it? You've done Code owners a great service. Now if only Marshall would only hurry with something more permanent to save/edit all our time-consuming work!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I've set many of my own now. How would one go about backing them up, do you ahve to use the app or can you just run usb and save to computer?


----------



## webcat

Jethro Rocker said:


> I've set many of my own now. How would one go about backing them up, do you ahve to use the app or can you just run usb and save to computer?



I'd like to know this too. I realised this morning that the ones I had saved on my iPhone aren't also on my iPad, so if I lost my phone I would lose the settings. Would be great if we could back them up. I've heard we can save stuff to the cloud to share with other users but don't know how yet.


----------



## aussiebluesville

Iagtrplyr16 said:


> Nicely done, Andy. I made a listing of each amp minus the individual settings a couple of weeks ago, but yours is way more thorough. It's a lot of work, isn't it? You've done Code owners a great service. Now if only Marshall would only hurry with something more permanent to save/edit all our time-consuming work!



yeah thanks andy it is what we can use nicely until we get marshall to do there bit!


----------



## aussiebluesville

Plectrum said:


> The 50 is indeed loud. I gigged mine on Wednesday and even on 4 it was more than loud enough. Too loud probably. The thing I have noticed is that it sounds a lot better once the volume goes over about 2. I think the speaker needs to be driven a bit to get the best out of it.
> 
> @Joben try either a Plexi or JCM800 with a Governor pedal (that's pre-fx->distortion->GOV).



Used your setting using plexi> distortion>Gov, and was a nice tone when volume rolled off, thanks


----------



## andy k

Just to say,
I am progressing the pre-sets list nicely, I think it looks pretty neat--lots of info to get in, but I think I cracked it.
I will edit my original post to attach the current version-which is 3 , I have only got all the info in it for the first 10 pre-sets, but all pre/power and cab settings are there.
I'll get it finished sometime-but i spent a lot of time this weekend on it-so it will be completed in stages.
I'll post it here and in the patch sharing thread, keep em peeled .
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## Mike C

Jethro Rocker said:


> Kill the FX. Drop the Threshold waaaaay down. Have you tried setting your own? Because it seems like you have based this on the awful presets, to me. I like it and have a few tube amps to compare to. Just a thought...
> Also as mentioned, not really very objective. An interesting first post to a Marshall forum. Not saying you have to like the amp!


I agree on the threshold - I found this out for myself today - but - I do like a very subtle boost from od or Dist - adjust amp gain to taste


----------



## Mike C

Ed Hunter said:


> In this Vid a PV vypyr sounds better than a code 50 for the plexi preset.
> I dont know the eq settings he used but the PV sounded better/smoother



This video persuaded me to get a code - thank you sluggz- I loved the vypyr VIP 2 but I live near a terrible interference with cell towers etc. rendering the vypyr useless - the Marshall has been dead silent except when I used my big baby acoustic on the bypass mode - that's not the codes fault but the Taylor pickup
I am hoping they do a website with patch sharing like line 6 and blackstar - that would be icing on the cake


----------



## C-4

I am waiting for my Code 50, as it was only shipped on Friday, last.
If you guys come up with your own settings, it is best to use pen and paper and write that stuff down as you save each patch. Those of you with home computers, (I don't have one), can then transfer your list to a computer page and save it. When you print your list, you will be able to read it in a professional manner, without trying to read your hand-writing, if it is a bad as mine.

Don't rely on Marshall to come up with anything. If and when they do, we will all be pleasantly surprised and rewarded. However, if they do not, at least you have your notes on paper and can make changes as you desire.

My reading here has lead me to believe that pedal boards react well with the Code. I also, have ordered a foot switch, BUT, in the meantime, I will still be able to work live by making changes to my saved sounds via my pedal board over-drive pedals. At least I can add saturation, or take it away, if I find just a few good sounds that I Have tweaked, and make the final distortion adjustments to my pedals.

The first thing I plan to do is to go through every patch, and make the noise reduction settings lower as offered here, and maybe change the tone to be more in line with my hearing.

Then, with the patches I don't care for, I can write those numbers down, and save the desired patches to those slots. All I will need is may three or four places in the entire list to start with. That will be plenty to play live with using my pedal board to alter those saved patches by adding or taking away the distortion I need using that patch.

Using the correct foot switch from Marshall will be another learning experience that I can deal with when it arrives...in September or later!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

There are so mamy patches and so few I really need, I am ignoring the majority, especially the really weird ones. I don't find any need for a list of all 100 simply because it's pointless for me. I have set what I need for the most part in the first 15 or so patches, if I find I like #89 I will save it by overwriting say #17. That's just me, it works for me. I may write down my saved presets to computer.
So, if I hook up the code to my PC, there is still no way of actually saving my presets to the computer, is this correct? Kinda lame....haven't tried yet, Code is in basement and office upstairs. Thanks!!


----------



## Stuart69

Me again
I am being honest and objective
Too many people buy something and post on forums that it's the best thing since the last best thing
Well this code does not rock for me 
And there is a Mustang 50w.........it's called a Mustang111,and having played and tweaked them side by side.......my opinion is the Mustang sounds better and is easier to use


----------



## andy k

C-4 said:


> I am waiting for my Code 50, as it was only shipped on Friday, last.
> If you guys come up with your own settings, it is best to use pen and paper and write that stuff down as you save each patch. Those of you with home computers, (I don't have one), can then transfer your list to a computer page and save it. When you print your list, you will be able to read it in a professional manner, without trying to read your hand-writing, if it is a bad as mine.
> 
> Don't rely on Marshall to come up with anything. If and when they do, we will all be pleasantly surprised and rewarded. However, if they do not, at least you have your notes on paper and can make changes as you desire.
> 
> My reading here has lead me to believe that pedal boards react well with the Code. I also, have ordered a foot switch, BUT, in the meantime, I will still be able to work live by making changes to my saved sounds via my pedal board over-drive pedals. At least I can add saturation, or take it away, if I find just a few good sounds that I Have tweaked, and make the final distortion adjustments to my pedals.
> 
> The first thing I plan to do is to go through every patch, and make the noise reduction settings lower as offered here, and maybe change the tone to be more in line with my hearing.
> 
> Then, with the patches I don't care for, I can write those numbers down, and save the desired patches to those slots. All I will need is may three or four places in the entire list to start with. That will be plenty to play live with using my pedal board to alter those saved patches by adding or taking away the distortion I need using that patch.
> 
> Using the correct foot switch from Marshall will be another learning experience that I can deal with when it arrives...in September or later!




Just to say,
I'm doing the hard work for you--my list has all the important stuff laid out already, i'm working through the patches, just for completion, but its laid out pretty neatly, and its useful to see how patches compere to each other--quite a few are just the same patch with 1 effect added.
if you can print it out-4 pages, it will save you a lot of work. (the latest version will be back in my original post )
cheers guys 
andy k


----------



## lukelovesmuse

Antmax said:


> I only mentioned it because of my own personal experience. And the fact that testing in another room completely removes the possibility from the equation.



Retailer have received the first faulty amp and confirmed the fault. They have sent my report and their own to Marshall who want to work with us to try and solve the problem. Marshall have said that if it comes to it they will do a priority repair on my amp.

TLDR: Marshall say the amp shouldn't buzz no matter the setting.

Oh also retailer says there is no more UK stock until November which is why Marshall would do a repair.


----------



## mazzefr

Stuart69 said:


> Me again
> I am being honest and objective
> Too many people buy something and post on forums that it's the best thing since the last best thing
> Well this code does not rock for me
> And there is a Mustang 50w.........it's called a Mustang111,and having played and tweaked them side by side.......my opinion is the Mustang sounds better and is easier to use



The Mustang III is 100w...


----------



## webcat

lukelovesmuse said:


> Oh also retailer says there is no more UK stock until November which is why Marshall would do a repair.



Looks like I got lucky with buying mine. Had an order with Andertons which went from a week to November to "no ETA". Checked Guitar Guitar in Surrey and they had five left, and they were disappearing before their eyes.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Ordered my Code 50 this morning, shipped this afternoon. Not really overly anxious to get it, but at the same time I do like to tinker so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Stuart69 said:


> Me again
> I am being honest and objective
> Too many people buy something and post on forums that it's the best thing since the last best thing
> Well this code does not rock for me
> And there is a Mustang 50w.........it's called a Mustang111,and having played and tweaked them side by side.......my opinion is the Mustang sounds better and is easier to use


Hey man, that's fine if it doesn't rock for you. Just pointing out that your initial "review" seemed to lean heavily on the preset effects, etc which of course are totally over writable. There wasn't a whole lot of objective definitive criticisms.
Many of us do NOT like something simply because the rest of the sheep do, rather, we play it, shape it, listen to it and decide if we like it or not. I like mine, so do many others. Just making sure you gave it a real chance and killed the FX and started from scratch. Also depends what you're expecting - Marshall tones or Fender etc


----------



## StoneD

Stuart69 said:


> Me again
> I am being honest and objective
> Too many people buy something and post on forums that it's the best thing since the last best thing
> Well this code does not rock for me
> And there is a Mustang 50w.........it's called a Mustang111,and having played and tweaked them side by side.......my opinion is the Mustang sounds better and is easier to use


I mostly agree, but the Code does seem to out Marshall the Mustang. If thats all you care about, then the Code is for you. 

The Mustang is easier to dial in all kinds of sounds though including Marshally, and i believe it has the better effects.

I ended up returning my Code 25 and went back to a Mustang III again.


----------



## CliffyG

hcelizondo said:


> Hey guys, new here, I also got a CODE 50. I have been playin guitar for over a year now so I'm also a noob. I'm really liking the CODE, at least for me is giving me a great lab and learning tool in my journey. without breaking the bank I have a lot to experiment and learn with so it really doesn't bother if it's digital technology, plus you have all of these cool features like the ability to record to my computer without any extra audio interface and also controlling it using BT is pretty cool. I'm an IT professional so working with digital tech is my bread and butter . Please excuse any grammar errors but english is not mi first language.
> 
> Cheers,
> HC
> 
> P.S.
> Also it looks like I have found what the issue is with recording thorugh USB. I have posted my workaround on the "Code digital Amp series" thread. Basically it looks like it is a USB speed issue, if you are facing this problem, just plug your CODE to a USB 3.0 port and that should resolve the problem


Never thought that would be it. Will try, thanks! And good luck.


----------



## CliffyG

Pedal pedal pedal


----------



## Rumble

Not sure if it has been mentioned on this thread but you can control the amp from Android Gateway via USB! 

Plug your Android device into CODE using an 'On The Go' cable/converter and do a scan from the connection screen. A 'CODE over USB' option appeared for me and tapping it connected to the amp and it all worked fine.

Might be useful for those having Bluetooth troubles, but obviously stops you using USB to record.


----------



## frankr442

Just got a Code 50 last night. Tweaking will be an adventure.
Want to thank andy k for the breakdown of the presets, looks like a lot of work, appreciate it. I think it will help me get a feel of what does what at what level.
Looking forward to people posting their settings for songs/artists. Not that I'm too lazy to find my own sound (I not good enough to have my own sound yet!) but with the million possible combinations of settings, they'll get you on the right track.
Re the amp, only negative I see so far is that the jack is a little wonky. If you insert the plug fully you get no sound. Had to pull it out a hair to make contact. Used an o-ring as a spacer. If that's my only problem, I'm happy.


----------



## shooto

The Mustang can get very close Marshall ...much much closer than Marshall gets Fender...and I completely deconstructed the Code's settings, starting from scratch....even swamped speakers...maybe the Code has to be mic'ed, I dont know...but on its own, big disappointment...nothing makes it sound good except maybe playing it forever so you don't notice how bad it sounds (this was my experience, I have to admit...the more I played, the less I noticed)...but fire it up for the first time, every time...yucky- glad most are digging it and you are happy...I couldn't stand it anymore after 4 days


----------



## lukelovesmuse

webcat said:


> Looks like I got lucky with buying mine. Had an order with Andertons which went from a week to November to "no ETA". Checked Guitar Guitar in Surrey and they had five left, and they were disappearing before their eyes.



I managed to get the pre-order price from Andertons as it was in my basket when it came in stock. They told me November but found another amp since last week. Unfortunately it also had the resonance buzzing issue so that one is no good either. Andertons are now waiting on a return from a customer who didn't like the amp and if that one's working properly I'll be sent it. If not I am told Marshall will either do a straight swap for a repaired amp or repair mine as code amp repairs are apparently number 1 on their priority list.


----------



## Vortigon

I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.

Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.

Cheers


----------



## jmp45

Vortigon said:


> I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.
> 
> Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.
> 
> Cheers



IMO the 50 has way more bass than you'd ever need. Stock patches for the most if not all are not usable, for me anyways. Best to write your own and plan on taking time to do so.


----------



## mazzefr

Vortigon said:


> I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.
> 
> Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum! I have the 50 and there's plenty of low end. If it's loud and pointed right at your head, you might get the ice picks but anything off axis give a full sound. You tube sound is what it is. 

In general, it seems those who are tube amp aficionados are disappointed while the rest of us are enjoying it.


----------



## SRT2011

I just received my CODE 50 tonight and played it for about an hour.
While I do agree with some posters that the factory presets are mostly unusable for me (as expected with any modeling amp), I did find a handful that sounded pretty decent out of the box, and quite decent after some tweaking. My early assessment is that the CODE 50 has a lot of potential once I dial in sounds to my liking. I think it will be a great addition as a practice amp (which is really all that I ever intended it to be) and at a great price. I do hope that the foot controller (not available yet) is well thought out and useful to switch between presets when rehearsing with my band. That remains to be seen?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I am a tube amp guy, I really like the code. Careful with the Pres and Treble settings, wait for speaker break in. Looks like tne switch should work OK with some planning.
The 4th button switches to the next bank A thru J and there are 3 presets (buttons 1,2 and 3) for each bank.
SO.... I can put SJube on A1, JCM800 on A2, and a Jube solo on A3.
Let's say Clean on B1, 800 on B2 and 800 solo (louder and more gain) on B3
Metal Edge preset on C1, JVM solo on C2, solo wit h flanger C3 and so on as it fits. 
You can also switch modes and turn fx off an on but on the fly this seems painful to me. Looking forward to tbe switch!!


----------



## Antmax

Vortigon said:


> I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.
> 
> Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.
> 
> Cheers



My 50 sounds pretty good. I was really excited in the run up to getting it and then slightly disappointed when I first played it. But it has grown on me and I do feel the speaker has matured over time. I have mine on a sideboard about 2ft off the ground and play at comfortable room volume and it has plenty of range.

One thing with youtube videos is that people record the amps in various ways and not in a way that will ever get a true representation of how it sounds in person. Mics, DAW software, built in mics in cameras all record the sound in their own way. Your guitar has some impact on the sound too. My Strat sounds quite different to my Ibanez. Just saying there are a lot of variables that can flavor the sound including the personal taste of the person recording. 

I haven't tried the 25, the 50 has a good range but if you just dial your guitar tone up to 10 and don't tweak your amp to suit the environment you play, it might sound thin and icepicky.


----------



## Jalex

I have the 25 and it does not lack bass at all.


I'm sure the 50 generates more "thump" due mainly to the bigger enclosure not necessarily the bigger 12'' speaker (the 25 has 10'').

The thing is that if you play around the house and you have easily disturbed kids or neighbours the 50 would be too loud or you would have to keep the volumes really low.
I also own a JCM800 combo and I was never able to play it in my apartment block with anything higher than 2 on Channel Volume and 1 on Master Volume.

But the 25 on a JCM preset lets me set gain high, volume high, and mv on 1 or maybe 2 and get that crunch of a kranked 800 at a volume that would not kill my dog. 
Turn the MV up to 4-5 and you get into very very loud territory even with the 25.


----------



## chrisjtm1

Wonder if it's the speaker in the 50 and all the presets were dialled in for the 25.

Just received a replacement which is working fine now, but noticed the speaker is really directional. If I sit off access at practice levels it's quite surprising how much it impact the sound. May try with the back off after its broken in a bit but a wondering if it's the speaker.


----------



## Jalex

One thing that it's "a thing" about this amp is that if you turn channel volume way up in some high gain presets, it starts to do digital clipping.

I noticed it when recording into a daw via USB as I listened on studio monitors. 
Then I listened on the speaker also and it's there. I must back off the channel volume to 5 maybe 6 max in order for it to go away.



Is this the norm with digital amps ?


----------



## malebolgia78

Just received my Code 25 last Saturday. Unfortunately the sound kept cutting out. Got an immediate replacement and it is just an awesome little practice amp IMHO. I really don't get any of the criticisms. I play a 1982 JCM 800 2203 live, and the Code recreates the sound and feel of that monster just fine, albeit at far lower volume settings. And perhaps with a little less 'oomph', but that is why I got it: to practice (and write songs for my band) without blowing up the house  Plus, it's damn cheap.

It just has so many sounds to dial in. And I do agree that most of the presets are pretty useless, but man, just tweak it, back off the gain in most cases and it really comes alive. Also, turning up the volume completely eliminates any 'boxiness' that I've read some complaints about. It's still a fair size for a speaker, so it needs to move some air to sound its best I suppose.


----------



## big dooley

Jalex said:


> One thing that it's "a thing" about this amp is that if you turn channel volume way up in some high gain presets, it starts to do digital clipping.
> 
> I noticed it when recording into a daw via USB as I listened on studio monitors.
> Then I listened on the speaker also and it's there. I must back off the channel volume to 5 maybe 6 max in order for it to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the norm with digital amps ?


well share that recording, as i honestly have no clue what you're talking about


----------



## Jalex

I attached 2 recordings :

One in which you can see digital clipping on the first chord with the volume on 10. Then on the second chord I back it down to 6 - no clip. Pics also below.
http://gamesdot.org/temp/clip.mp3

The other is a recording in which you can hear what artifacts I get if I push save preset while connected through USB. I have to restart it to get rid of the noise.
http://gamesdot.org/temp/artefacts.mp3


----------



## Evil Z06

Just got my CODE 50 off the truck from SW.....DOA ......Jeez waited awhile and it will not turn on.I tried messing with the power cord but nothing.I am waiting for my sales guy to call me back.


----------



## jmp45

Evil Z06 said:


> Just got my CODE 50 off the truck from SW.....DOA ......Jeez waited awhile and it will not turn on.I tried messing with the power cord but nothing.I am waiting for my sales guy to call me back.



I'm not tossing the box for 30 days or more to be safe in case it needs to go back. I've also noticed some clipping slightly I thought it was noise from the effects section.


----------



## webcat

malebolgia78 said:


> Just received my Code 25 last Saturday. Unfortunately the sound kept cutting out. Got an immediate replacement and it is just an awesome little practice amp IMHO. I really don't get any of the criticisms. I play a 1982 JCM 800 2203 live, and the Code recreates the sound and feel of that monster just fine, albeit at far lower volume settings. And perhaps with a little less 'oomph', but that is why I got it: to practice (and write songs for my band) without blowing up the house  Plus, it's damn cheap.
> 
> It just has so many sounds to dial in. And I do agree that most of the presets are pretty useless, but man, just tweak it, back off the gain in most cases and it really comes alive. Also, turning up the volume completely eliminates any 'boxiness' that I've read some complaints about. It's still a fair size for a speaker, so it needs to move some air to sound its best I suppose.



Would you mind sharing the settings you've got on the Code to match the 800? I've not got an 800 to do a comparison with but would love to dial in and know i'm getting an authentic tone.


----------



## big dooley

Jalex said:


> I attached 2 recordings :
> 
> One in which you can see digital clipping on the first chord with the volume on 10. Then on the second chord I back it down to 6 - no clip. Pics also below.
> http://gamesdot.org/temp/clip.mp3
> 
> The other is a recording in which you can hear what artifacts I get if I push save preset while connected through USB. I have to restart it to get rid of the noise.
> http://gamesdot.org/temp/artefacts.mp3


you're putting too much signal into your daw... no wonder it clips lik that


----------



## Jalex

it clips through it's own speaker not just through the USB interface in the DAW (which disables the master volume btw)

it's not like it's unavoidable, since I can turn it down a little but I was curious if this is normal solid state power amp behaviour since I only played tube amps which don't clip like that..I


----------



## big dooley

its clipping through its own speaker, while playing back the recording you mean?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

webcat said:


> Would you mind sharing the settings you've got on the Code to match the 800? I've not got an 800 to do a comparison with but would love to dial in and know i'm getting an authentic tone.


I don't either, currently but find a gain around 6, bass near 8, mid at 5 and treble 4, res and pres 3 or so, volume to taste, does have that zing of an 800. One of the presets has treble on 9 and mid on 9, just a tad harsh to say the least... look forward to the real settings from an 800 owner.


----------



## webcat

Jethro Rocker said:


> I don't either, currently but find a gain around 6, bass near 8, mid at 5 and treble 4, res and pres 3 or so, volume to taste, does have that zing of an 800. One of the presets has treble on 9 and mid on 9, just a tad harsh to say the least... look forward to the real settings from an 800 owner.


That's a low presence! I tend to be somewhere around 6-8, I find it really adds some clarity. But yeah I like the tone you've just given, I've also posted mine in the patch sharing thread


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I'm sitting right in front of the speaker to get the true tone. I kinda wish it was open back at times so it wasn't so directional. I find that high a presence to be too much high end, for me. Thanks!


----------



## jbird5150

Vortigon said:


> I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.
> 
> Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.
> 
> Cheers



I've had my 25 for about 6 weeks now. It was a floor demo from a Marshall rep and I snagged it up before they even got any in stock. So far, to me the jury is still out on this one. I too found the 25 somewhat boxy, so I ran a patch cord from the headphone outlet to a Kustom PA50 frfr speaker and that's added a lot more depth to the tone. I put them both on top of a small bookcase so they're about chest level on me. I haven't tweaked any presets yet--sticking mostly with a few that I like (Marshall Fury, Metal Edge, EL34 Heaven, Overdrive, Stadium Hero) and switching around. Will probably keep it, but thinking about going back to a DSL40C. I was just starting to get that tube sound dialed in when another tone-chasing wild hair hit me and I traded it off earlier this year. (smacks forehead)

I think the 25 has potential, but I haven't really tapped into it yet. Looking forward to seeing more of everyone's patches.


----------



## munkee

Evil Z06 said:


> Just got my CODE 50 off the truck from SW.....DOA ......Jeez waited awhile and it will not turn on.I tried messing with the power cord but nothing.I am waiting for my sales guy to call me back.


Got my first 50 over a month ago and it was dead. Well the speaker didn't work, but it powered up and you could use the headphones


----------



## Jalex

big dooley said:


> its clipping through its own speaker, while playing back the recording you mean?



Nono. I mean that it clips on it's own when playing guitar through it. 
It's just that when playing through monitors the clipping is more audible than when the speaker is used and this is how I caught onto this.


Oh, and just reading the above posts about a "true JCM 800" setting...
Setting it as a preamp and matching it with the classic marshall 100w power amp which will emulate a 100w JCM800 2203 plus your cabinet of choice.
From there on whatever you get by using gain-EQ combinations and adjusting presence-resonance will sound like at least some of the tube JCMs out there.

Remember guys that the 800's are sounding kinda different between models and sometimes even same models sound different as there have been revisions through the years etc etc.

So you are not looking for some magic EQ numbers that will instantly give you "the authentic JCM tone" because there are many, but instead the preamp is the part that contains the characteristic 800 sound, and from there on anything you do is gonna sound JCM-ish.


----------



## big dooley

Jalex said:


> Nono. I mean that it clips on it's own when playing guitar through it.
> It's just that when playing through monitors the clipping is more audible than when the speaker is used and this is how I caught onto this.


and this is all dependent on channel volume setting, no matter at what the master is set at??????


----------



## C-4

Got my CODE 50 from Sweetwater yesterday upon arriving home from work.
I went through every preset and tweaked the first 5 presets for live playing without the foot switch which didn't come in yet.
My only concern is that on preset 00, when I go to save something, the amp goes quiet. I turned it off and then on again, and everything comes back on.

I got some nice sounding preset adjustments, and tonight, when I get home, I plan to re-audition what I did last night and tweak the settings as needed. I really won't know if I am going to keep the amp until I get it out on a live job on Friday night. I will know during the first set whether or not I will keep it.

One thing I learned is that when I had my pedal board hooked up to it, it took compressor, wah, and volume from the board well, but the saturation pedals all seem too polite. I have a Tim, Simble, and Id for low gain saturation. Even raising the saturation level didn't do much. Backing off the gain on the amp didn't offer any better distortion characteristic either, when adding In the outboard distortions . The amp sounds as a Dumble, with plenty of sustain, but not enough grit in the breakup.

I found the amp very intuitive to work with. I also decided not to rename any presets, but rather just tweak them.

Upon checking the noise gate on each patch, the highest any setting was, was 5. I lowered the noise gates until I got the hum out. Each patch varied, but none was set higher then 3, when I was done.

I didn't hear any patches that sounded boxy, but I had the channel volume set to about 9 o'clock or slightly higher and the master volume set to about the same or higher.

One thing I didn't like was that the very high end tones were unpleasant sounding, and hard to remove. Nothing at all as my JMD-1 H sounds. I am going to attribute these unpleasant high-end sounds to the new speaker. It was the higher end of the amp clipping with the onboard settings, and nothing faulty going on. While I did get rid of the unpleasantness, I am not convinced that I really like what I am hearing yet, and probably won't know until I am in a band setting.

One thing I do know is that my Kemper playing similar settings to what I had on the Code for sounds, was way more realistic and organic sounding. Now, I know that I am comparing a $250 amp to a $2,000 profiler, but Soft Tube is supposed to be one of the best companies for converting analog tones into digital, so the cost of the amp should not matter, if Soft Tube did their job well.


----------



## Rocktane

The local GC finally got a code in stock so I spent some time with it a couple of days ago. I heard some good things in there, the 800, 800 with gov, the JVM. The DSL sounds NOTHING like a DSL. How'd they miss that one so drastically. Anyway, after playing I turned it off, gave the Les Paul back to the sales guy, and haven't thought about it since. Very forgettable. Guess I don't need one.


----------



## big dooley

i guess for the DSL models, they had both the deep switch and mid shift engaged?


----------



## big dooley

C-4 said:


> One thing I didn't like was that the very high end tones were unpleasant sounding, and hard to remove. Nothing at all as my JMD-1 H sounds. I am going to attribute these unpleasant high-end sounds to the new speaker. It was the higher end of the amp clipping with the onboard settings, and nothing faulty going on. While I did get rid of the unpleasantness, I am not convinced that I really like what I am hearing yet, and probably won't know until I am in a band setting.
> 
> One thing I do know is that my Kemper playing similar settings to what I had on the Code for sounds, was way more realistic and organic sounding. Now, I know that I am comparing a $250 amp to a $2,000 profiler, but Soft Tube is supposed to be one of the best companies for converting analog tones into digital, so the cost of the amp should not matter, if Soft Tube did their job well.



the speaker definately needs breaking in
also; try the headphone out into a PA system to actually hear how well the modelling is performing


----------



## Jalex

big dooley said:


> and this is all dependent on channel volume setting, no matter at what the master is set at??????



Yes. It's the channel volume that pushes the wave into clip no matter where I set the master at.
But not on all preamp models. On JCM800 and Jubilee for sure, on cleans not so much. Didn't notice it on the JVM and JTM45 either.


----------



## big dooley

well i tried it out... JCM800, silver jub... no matter what the channelvolume was set at... as long as i didn't put too hot of a signal into the recording, there is no digital clipping... and it certainly doesn't appear so on the code's speaker


----------



## andy k

just spent nearly 2 hours, VH fair warning, and Women and children first, -through a blutooth speaker in my right ear, and my code 25 in my left, kept me happy for nearly 2 hours--nothing more to say, 
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## mazzefr

Run that music into the Code and out through headphones and you'll swear you're in the band!


----------



## Jalex

big dooley said:


> well i tried it out... JCM800, silver jub... no matter what the channelvolume was set at... as long as i didn't put too hot of a signal into the recording, there is no digital clipping... and it certainly doesn't appear so on the code's speaker



are you recording via LINE or via the USB interface ?


----------



## sinlimo

My Code 50 does the same thing... occasionally when I go to save a patch the amp goes silent, and some of the buttons freeze. I have to reboot the amp (turn off/on) to get it playing again.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep. Same. Computer freeze up. Nothing new I guess. Only happens when saving a preset so I'm not concerned about live use.


----------



## munkee

I know some of you have swapped out the speaker. But has anyone modded so they could plug their code into a 2x12 or 4x12???


----------



## big dooley

Jalex said:


> are you recording via LINE or via the USB interface ?


that doesn't matter... you said the digital clipping was introduced by too much channel volume


----------



## Jalex

It matters in the sense that if you record it via the line, the Master volume works and if via USB it doesn't.

So by using the USB, you can control volume in the DAW input just by Channel Volume.

What I am getting at is that I think the sound gets clipped before the power amp, while you somehow suggested that the clipping could be specific to the recording (putting too much signal in the DAW).


----------



## big dooley

Jalex said:


> It matters in the sense that if you record it via the line, the Master volume works and if via USB it doesn't.
> 
> So by using the USB, you can control volume in the DAW input just by Channel Volume.
> 
> What I am getting at is that I think the sound gets clipped before the power amp, while you somehow suggested that the clipping could be specific to the recording (putting too much signal in the DAW).


you claimed that the clipping happens even through the code's speaker, no matter where the master is set at and that the channel volume is the only culprit because of that...
what i found, is that that isn't the case and certainly the sound doesn't clip before the poweramp...
again:
the clipping you're getting is only because you're using too much input into your daw
the weird ring modulation sound you're hearing is due to the usb being out of sync


----------



## Superphat

Well I've had the code 25 for about a month now and I have really liked what I have heard from it. I really like the features and what this little amp has to offer, I love the cab sims, amp sims, gateway app (as soon as all the bugs are worked out) it's a fun amp to play around with. 
For Father's Day the wife ordered me a code 50 to go with the 25 from AMS Music Supply, I have waited since June for this amp to come in and have seen this amp be delayed and delayed again, this past week it got pushed back until mid September. I figured well I have the 25 Ill just get something else for the same price and took a chance on the VOX VT 40X. 
I have to say I like the features on the code a little better, the Tone Room app on the VOX is pretty good as well but we don't buy amps for features and that being said the VOX absolutely 100% sounds better than the code,it's not even close plus it has a very cool variety of amp sims EVH, JVM, JCM800, Orange, Dual Rec and more. Like I said side by side sound wise it is not even close VOX kills it but I still like the code and I am very happy with having both amps. 
For the people who are not happy with what they are getting out of the code you may want to try this VTX series 20 or 40 watt. For the same price I think it's a really good alternative.


----------



## andy k

Just to say-I have updated list to final version 4, in my original post.
cheers guys
andy k


----------



## TommySixGun

I've had my Code 50 for a few months now. I wasn't totally disappointed with it, but I wasn't thrilled either. $259 US is a good price. Yesterday, I opened it up and changed the speaker. What a difference! The original speaker is super low quality. If you have the means, swap out the speaker and you'll have a super amp!

Tonmy


----------



## webcat

TommySixGun said:


> I've had my Code 50 for a few months now. I wasn't totally disappointed with it, but I wasn't thrilled either. $259 US is a good price. Yesterday, I opened it up and changed the speaker. What a difference! The original speaker is super low quality. If you have the means, swap out the speaker and you'll have a super amp!
> 
> Tonmy


What did you put in and what did it cost?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Picture shows a Celestion Egnater Elite 80, whatever that is. I have some V30s I can pull to try for fun sometime. Remember, at 16 ohm you will get less volume but then it is a loud little amp.
Also, what differences di you hear objectively with a new speaker?


----------



## Wylde Chylde

TommySixGun said:


> I've had my Code 50 for a few months now. I wasn't totally disappointed with it, but I wasn't thrilled either. $259 US is a good price. Yesterday, I opened it up and changed the speaker. What a difference! The original speaker is super low quality. If you have the means, swap out the speaker and you'll have a super amp!
> 
> Tonmy



Waiting for FedEx to deliver my speaker as I write this. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who decided to swap out the factory speaker. The construction of that factory speaker just screamed 'budget model'. Hoping for similar results.


----------



## solarburn

Put this in the 50 watter. Yeah it gets heavier to carry but most of you wont move it much.LOL

http://www.zzounds.com/productreview--ELVEVM12LCLSC


----------



## munkee

Anyone know the ohms of the amp???


----------



## big dooley

munkee said:


> Anyone know the ohms of the amp???


minimum impedance is 4 ohm... since this is a solid state device, the load doesn't have to be matched like tube amps, just don't go below the minimum...


----------



## chiliphil1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Put this in the 50 watter. Yeah it gets heavier to carry but most of you wont move it much.LOL
> 
> http://www.zzounds.com/productreview--ELVEVM12LCLSC



Yeah, $200 amp.. $300 speaker... May as well.


----------



## blues_n_cues

lol,SW keeps calling saying they have the 50w in but I'm still holding out for the 'Hunnerd" and not even that jazzed about it now....


----------



## jmp45

I have a few speakers laying around, jensens, kendrick.. I may drop this WGS Classic in and see how that works.

Also noticed a nasty buzz when I pushed it today, the handle is the culprit.


----------



## solarburn

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, $200 amp.. $300 speaker... May as well.



$250 amp and $265 speaker.

need a forklift to move a 412 of these things hehe.


----------



## chiliphil1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> $250 amp and $265 speaker.
> 
> need a forklift to move a 412 of these things hehe.



Dude, I can only imagine! I think I've read that they add like 75lbs to a Marshall cabinet.. Those don't even weight that much as it is!


----------



## big dooley

if i'd have to recommend a speaker, i say get a wideband flat response dual cone like the ones you can find in organs to make the best use of the cab simulation


----------



## TommySixGun

Clarity is the biggest improvement. I really took my time and tried every guitar I have, from a Ric, a strat, an LP, a couple of Kramers and some guitars set up for metal (nazgul/sentient pups)



Jethro Rocker said:


> Picture shows a Celestion Egnater Elite 80, whatever that is. I have some V30s I can pull to try for fun sometime. Remember, at 16 ohm you will get less volume but then it is a loud little amp.
> Also, what differences di you hear objectively with a new speaker?


Jethro

I'd have to say that the main enhancements are clarity and an overall "thicker" sound.

Before the swap, I literally tried all of the presets, with a lot of tweaking, and a bunch of my guitars (rickenbacker, LP,SG, vintage Kramers, Strat, 7 string Jackson and more).

One example was the noise gate. A couple of my guitars have high output pickups (sd Nazgul/sentient). At high volume, the noise gate made it sound like I had a blanket thrown over the amp and velvet coated strings. With the new speaker, I can get a crisp, high-gain tone, even with the Guvnor on.

I also play in a wedding band, so the "American" and Vox models were important to me. I found the tone very thin and noisy using my strat or Ric. Now, they have a nice chime and a crisp bottom end.

I'm mostly known for playing "glam" (sorry). Even the first preset (EL34 Heaven?) sounds great, without any tweaking.

Before and after the swap, I also played around with creating tones from scratch. What a difference with the new speaker !

I own many,many amp sims and plugins. In my opinion, the Code module is well engineered. $259 for the amp, plus $100 for a Vintage 30 still makes this amp a bargain.

I have a nice selection of expensive amps, but I wouldn't hesitate to gig with this one.

Tommy


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hmmm. I may try opening it up and simply running a line from speaker out (disconnect original, of course) to a closed back 1x12 cab with a V30 and just hear the difference. It seems OK with original but lots of tweaking and of course, lower threshold on that gate!! Maybe that's part of what was going on, I lifted the blanket with the lower gate. A bit of noise, sure, on high gain. I also may use my G3 pedal up front to make it easier to switch out effects at different times. Cheers!


----------



## CliffyG

Any advice would be helpful. Have a 25. Tight space and never replaced a speaker. Would a speaker upgrade be best or just run line out something connected to better speakers? If replacing, recommendations? Thx.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Oh. I should maybe add - first time with amp sims, never played with one before. Used primarily tube Marshalls since '83. This is new to me!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

CliffyG said:


> Any advice would be helpful. Have a 25. Tight space and never replaced a speaker. Would a speaker upgrade be best or just run line out something connected to better speakers? If replacing, recommendations? Thx.


If you feel it's missing something. Do you like how it sounds??I find my 50 to be quite decent with original speaker, the only reason I might play with it is to compare and see.


----------



## Plectrum

I'm going to avoid the temptation of swapping speakers for now. Regardless of how good the stock speaker is in it's own right in theory the cab emulation software should compensate for that. I've already found that my Code 50 sounds better at higher volume. 2 seems to be about the minimum. I had it on 4 at open mike last weeks and got some "comments" LOL  As long as it sounds decent at gig volumes I'm not really fussed about how it sounds when playing at home on 1.


----------



## big dooley

CliffyG said:


> Any advice would be helpful. Have a 25. Tight space and never replaced a speaker. Would a speaker upgrade be best or just run line out something connected to better speakers? If replacing, recommendations? Thx.



well here's what you can expect:

http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/speaker-swap-code-25.90821/


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Plectrum said:


> I'm going to avoid the temptation of swapping speakers for now. Regardless of how good the stock speaker is in it's own right in theory the cab emulation software should compensate for that. I've already found that my Code 50 sounds better at higher volume. 2 seems to be about the minimum. I had it on 4 at open mike last weeks and got some "comments" LOL  As long as it sounds decent at gig volumes I'm not really fussed about how it sounds when playing at home on 1.


Amen brother! I wanna play around with It just because but yeah, I want to see what It sounds like at a practice. Good one you!!


----------



## CliffyG

big dooley said:


> well here's what you can expect:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/speaker-swap-code-25.90821/


Thanks great info.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Vortigon said:


> I just made this account to ask a question - I am considering getting the code 25 (maybe the 50) but every single video I have seen that isn't some retail shop promo, has the code amps sounding a bit 'tinny' and thin. Like really thin.
> 
> Can anyone reasure me that the amp in real life sounds different from the majority of youtube videos in which it sounds tinny, and especially does NOT lack bass.
> 
> Cheers


I have the code 50 and I can assure u that it has plenty of bass.


----------



## AutoXMan

Got the Code 50 last week and all was good, until I started trying to use headphones. Has anyone else experienced problems with the headphone jack? On any clean type of sound I have to crank the amp up to 6-7 to get any sort of noise form it. At that setting it sounds terrible with the background noise and seeing how I can barely play the amp at anything over 1 in the bedroom something seems wrong.

Going to take it back today and see if they have others to test, which I doubt they will since mine was a preorder. Anyone else having success with headphone and the 50W?


----------



## Antmax

AutoXMan said:


> Got the Code 50 last week and all was good, until I started trying to use headphones. Has anyone else experienced problems with the headphone jack? On any clean type of sound I have to crank the amp up to 6-7 to get any sort of noise form it. At that setting it sounds terrible with the background noise and seeing how I can barely play the amp at anything over 1 in the bedroom something seems wrong.
> 
> Going to take it back today and see if they have others to test, which I doubt they will since mine was a preorder. Anyone else having success with headphone and the 50W?



What kind of headphones do you have. I have 50mm drivers in some over the ear gaming headphones and it has plenty of volume. Just like through the speaker both the volume and master volume effect the final level.

I just tried some old Sony in ear earphones and those were ok too. It sounds comfortable easy listening room volume and comparable to the speaker output set 2 Volume and just over 1 Master. Only difference is that the speaker has more low end than either of the headphones. But it is still sufficiently loud at the relatively low settings stated.

I should mention that any background noise might be the amp settings or poorly shielded guitar. Much depends on what preset you are running. Also, I tested on a classic rock patch which doesn't have much gain.


----------



## AutoXMan

Well I tried it on a few pairs, gaming headphones, earbuds, standard over the ear.

When I try these sets with my Mustang amp, which is a smaller 20W or something I only need about 2 in a volume to get good results. Just seems weird I have to crank this 50W to 7 to even begin hearing something on all headphones. With a high gain channel I can start hearing a faint sound around 3 so it's a little better.

The background noise is more in line with cranking the amp to 7 than the guitar. Not too concerned about that.


----------



## mazzefr

Playing along with music bluetoothed in, out to headphones, 4-5 is plenty loud for me. I have Sennheiser HD202 headphones; not anything extraordinary.


----------



## AutoXMan

Yeah something is up with mine, I'll have them order another one. I am very happy with the amp otherwise.


----------



## johnac968

That's my biggest bugaboo with my Code 50. It sounds like crap through headphones too. My headphones are not high dollar but they have 40mm drivers and sounded great through my Roland Cube20. Can't seem to get any volume out of the Code and the louder you turn it up the worse it sounds. I play through headphones a lot too so this was a big letdown....


----------



## Benzel

Hi. I asked a while ago about the dangers of playing a bass through the CODE, and that the speakers where at risk if I cranked the volume to much. But, since I'm only planning on using the bass with the CODE while recording with the USB, there should be no danger at all? Since the speakers isn't even outputing any sound? Or does the input sound somehow go through the speakers when using USB interface recording too?


----------



## C-4

This past weekend, I played my Code 50 out with my band. I had spent some time the previous 2 days tweaking several presets. After the first song, I knew the amp was going back to the dealer.
This amp would be terrific for recording, but live, I found it to lack what I was used too with valve amps.
During the night, I tweaked it during our break time, and still, it wasn't cutting it for me.

I tried my Kemper in a comparison and the Kemper felt like a valve amp, while the Code did not.
I really wanted to like the Code, but my JMD-1 50H sounds so much better for a live show. I personally believe it boils down to the power amp section. That is where my JMD brings the old Marshall feel and tone.


----------



## jmp45

C-4 said:


> This past weekend, I played my Code 50 out with my band. I had spent some time the previous 2 days tweaking several presets. After the first song, I knew the amp was going back to the dealer.
> This amp would be terrific for recording, but live, I found it to lack what I was used too with valve amps.
> During the night, I tweaked it during our break time, and still, it wasn't cutting it for me.
> 
> I tried my Kemper in a comparison and the Kemper felt like a valve amp, while the Code did not.
> I really wanted to like the Code, but my JMD-1 50H sounds so much better for a live show. I personally believe it boils down to the power amp section. That is where my JMD brings the old Marshall feel and tone.



I agree, it just doesn't have the feel of a tube amp. Amp modeling is new to me, never went for the line 6 thing. For practice and noodling I'm fine with it. As it is I wouldn't gig with it. I've been finding it hard to dial down the bass, it's almost seems like sub frequencies. I understand the are trying to emulate a 4x12 or other but it's not quite right. I'm not really expecting much out of it though so not disappointed here. I going to swap out the speaker to see if that balances out those lows and tames the highs.


----------



## Jalex

C-4 said:


> This amp would be terrific for recording, but live, I found it to lack what I was used too with valve amps.



That's interesting.
I have not had the chance to play it live/ Not even in the garage with my band.
Only @ home.

Is this difference a volume thing you're talking about in a live band setting ?
Or something else in the mysterious realm of "feel" ?

I'm asking because to my fingers and ears at apartment block volumes it sounds preety dynamic as far as tube "feel" goes... but I imagine there are nuances to the "feel" thing i'm not yet introduced to.


----------



## Frank S

I thought that some amp models like the JCM800 have a tube feel, but in my opinion something is wrong with the power amp…I don't think it is the hardware, but that there is something wrong with the power amp/cab simulation software.


In the videos from *slugzz-sop* I noticed that the speaker now sounds better compared to his first demos, but the overall power amp/cab sim issue is still there.


I am looking forward to see how the Code 100h version will perform on external speakers/cabs.


----------



## shooto

C-4 said:


> This past weekend, I played my Code 50 out with my band. I had spent some time the previous 2 days tweaking several presets. After the first song, I knew the amp was going back to the dealer.
> This amp would be terrific for recording, but live, I found it to lack what I was used too with valve amps.
> During the night, I tweaked it during our break time, and still, it wasn't cutting it for me.
> 
> I tried my Kemper in a comparison and the Kemper felt like a valve amp, while the Code did not.
> I really wanted to like the Code, but my JMD-1 50H sounds so much better for a live show. I personally believe it boils down to the power amp section. That is where my JMD brings the old Marshall feel and tone.



^ it IS very disappointing!...especially coming from the JMD...and Softube- they can do the pre-amp thing fine and you would think they would be able to get the rest right, but no go-...and it IS possible to get decent power amp modelling, Fender did it...


----------



## Georgiatec

Look guys, if you're expecting the Code to embarrass a two to three grand unit like the Kemper or AxeFx forget it it ain't gonna happen. At the end of the day it's a cheap amp that punches way above it's cost. These things have limitations though. It could sound good with a band, but will require clever micing and a good band PA. If you drop the 25 or 50 in the back line and expect it to sound good you're gonna be disappointed. I don't know about the 100 but I wouldn't expect that to be a great live amp without micing or DI to the desk.
If this thing had a pedal version, with just the models and effects in everyone would be raving about how good it was and there would be queues around the block to buy one.
When I bought mine I wasn't interested in the class D amp or speaker...for that money I knew they wouldn't be great. The models however, are top notch. Once the foot controller is available I'm looking forward to using mine with my JMD's valve power amp, where I know it will shine.


----------



## lukelovesmuse

My original code 50 has been back to Marshall and apparently the buzzing on low D notes is just a resonance characteristic of the amp. Guess I will just keep it.


----------



## Boink!

I'm reading this thread here and there, and I can't help but wonder how is it that people who stack tube amps in their basements, and generally "know" sound, still end up surprised with Code. From the first video and sound sample it was kinda obvious that the unit is sonically below or at best on par with JMD series, and yet, 144 pages later people are still somehow puzzled with it. It's like everyone wants it to be the next big thing, and can't wrap their head around that it most likely isn't, so then, countless thread post's are spent rationalizing it.


----------



## big dooley

lukelovesmuse said:


> My original code 50 has been back to Marshall and apparently the buzzing on low D notes is just a resonance characteristic of the amp. Guess I will just keep it.




fill it up with insulation material...


----------



## webcat

What's more peculiar is that some people here think it's amazing and others think it's awful. I don't buy this "it's too cheap to gig with" - people here have already gigged with it, and many other people gig with similar priced solid states as well. 

I think there is just so many options with the amp that it requires a lot of trial and error to find your individual preference


----------



## Antmax

I think for some of us that really like it a lot. We came in expecting it to be good for an amp at a budget. It is very good for the $250 I paid. It's replaced a bunch of computer software and extra cables, sounds good in the study, is easy to use and requires a lot less fiddling than VST software. I feel I got good value for money. It's only $50 more than the 25 for a much larger form factor and what has to be a bargain bucket 1x12 speaker.

If I want more I'll probably get a better speaker and maybe try it open back see what that does. If it sounds good could always add some kind of piano hinge contraption to switch between open and closed as the situation requires.


----------



## Boink!

webcat said:


> What's more peculiar is that some people here think it's amazing and others think it's awful. I don't buy this "it's too cheap to gig with" - people here have already gigged with it, and many other people gig with similar priced solid states as well.
> 
> I think there is just so many options with the amp that it requires a lot of trial and error to find your individual preference



I tend to go with the "depends on usage" thing. If you are in a loud 5 piece rock/whatever band, and you use it for soloing, then it might not cut well (as a lot of low end amp and modelers don't), but on the other hand if you are in a 3 piece blues/country/whatever bar band, then, ofc. it's gonna perform. But still, 145 pages of confusion...

disclaimer : This is not a statement of worth for this particular amp, but a general observation, as I seldom see that piece of info which is (in my mind) often critical but neglected. And then people end up buying a wrong piece of gear because that guy thought it sounded great (in his situation).


----------



## johnac968

Georgiatec said:


> Look guys, if you're expecting the Code to embarrass a two to three grand unit like the Kemper or AxeFx forget it it ain't gonna happen. At the end of the day it's a cheap amp that punches way above it's cost. These things have limitations though. It could sound good with a band, but will require clever micing and a good band PA. If you drop the 25 or 50 in the back line and expect it to sound good you're gonna be disappointed. I don't know about the 100 but I wouldn't expect that to be a great live amp without micing or DI to the desk.
> If this thing had a pedal version, with just the models and effects in everyone would be raving about how good it was and there would be queues around the block to buy one.
> When I bought mine I wasn't interested in the class D amp or speaker...for that money I knew they wouldn't be great. The models however, are top notch. Once the foot controller is available I'm looking forward to using mine with my JMD's valve power amp, where I know it will shine.


----------



## johnac968

I love my Code 50.I always loved that Marshall sound but I didn't have two grand to spend on a true tube amp.Also I don't have to buy a bunch of pedals etc.There always gonna be haters but let us poor people have a little sumthin sumthin.My Code is all I'll ever really need just for home use it's more than plenty loud and I have probably thousands of tones I can create with it.I do wish Marshall would come out with a M cover to fit it though...


----------



## Boink!

Anyone made any comparisons with ID260?


----------



## chrisjtm1

I've given it a good shot but the amps not for me which is a shame. I was hoping for a similar tone to the JMD when using headphones in a more portable package but the 50 is not doing it for me.

Agree with the comments about the poweramp, something just not right in comparison to other modellers, strange harshness and Bass is too flabby. Played the ID TVPs a few times and I think they are better.

Tried it through the JMD poweramp but not amazing, my HD500 sounds much better. Not an awful amp just was expecting better.


----------



## andy k

chrisjtm1 said:


> I've given it a good shot but the amps not for me which is a shame. I was hoping for a similar tone to the JMD when using headphones in a more portable package but the 50 is not doing it for me.
> 
> Agree with the comments about the poweramp, something just not right in comparison to other modellers, strange harshness and Bass is too flabby. Played the ID TVPs a few times and I think they are better.
> 
> Tried it through the JMD poweramp but not amazing, my HD500 sounds much better. Not an awful amp just was expecting better.



if you want to let it go at a good price, i'll take it.
my only regret, is i didnt get a 50 for the bigger display and the extra knob,
cheers
andy k


----------



## Sybex7254

Just spoke with my Sweetwater rep today and he informed me that he just received an email stating that the CODE 100H I have on pre-order is now not due in until sometime in February 2017! No details why but I can only assume its an issue with manufacturing/parts.


----------



## StoneD

lol, thats ridiculous.


----------



## mazzefr

Sybex7254 said:


> Just spoke with my Sweetwater rep today and he informed me that he just received an email stating that the CODE 100H I have on pre-order is now not due in until sometime in February 2017! No details why but I can only assume its an issue with manufacturing/parts.



SMH... 

While I am very happy with my 50 and will be more so when they correct the software/firmware bugs, I can't imagine the flow of red ink from this launch from a business prospective. I'm sure we catch a larger sample of issues here than is the reality of error rate but for what I imagine is a low profit item, the cost of returns, repairs and shipping plus all other expenses involved has to be a tough pill to swallow. Add the unseen cost of lost sales and a marred reputation along with other news we see here (like losing their top designers) and there may be cause for real concern for the company in the not too distant future.


----------



## jmp45

I swapped out the speaker a WGS classic lead. There was a slight drop in gain, not much. Bass tightened up a bit but the highs were too much. Went back to the original, it seems best, going to leave it as is. I'm really liking this 50 the more time I put into it. I think it's a good value for the $. For practice, beginner, grab and go, hard to beat. For gigging I'd still go with a tube amp.


----------



## Xtreme2016

Has anyone tried the Bluetooth audio? I just picked up a code 50 and it has about 4' of Bluetooth range before the audio starts to cut in and out. Was curious if anyone else has experienced a similar issue.


----------



## C-4

Jalex said:


> That's interesting.
> I have not had the chance to play it live/ Not even in the garage with my band.
> Only @ home.
> 
> Is this difference a volume thing you're talking about in a live band setting ?
> Or something else in the mysterious realm of "feel" ?
> 
> I'm asking because to my fingers and ears at apartment block volumes it sounds preety dynamic as far as tube "feel" goes... but I imagine there are nuances to the "feel" thing i'm not yet introduced to.




For volume, with my Code 50, I had the master up to about 12 noon, or half way. This is the same as I use my JMD-50H with a 1912 cab playing live. I had trouble finding a setting where the bass was either not to dominant or no where near full enough. I tried various cabs, wattage, and as many other settings as I could. The bass response always seem just too much, or not quite enough with the amp's volume turned up in a live setting. At home volume levels, the amp was simply wonderful sounding and feeling. However, that was not my intended use for it.

The feel thing was where I was not happy. The JMD has a smoother feel to it, and I have to attribute this to the power amp section. I was really happy with the sound at home of the Code 50, but I was fighting the amp in a live situation. if I was doing more session work, the Code would be my go-to amp for sure. It sounded full, but not over-powering of the bass at more quiet settings.

As for cutting through the band while playing, I was mic'd up as I usually am. I couldn't hear out front, but others said that they could hear me. Oddly enough, while I thought I was sucking out loud playing, I was getting compliments all night long.

If the Code had the JMD power section, the amp would be stellar for a lot of reasons, imho, and for what I look for in an amp. Without the valve power section, it sounded 2 dimensional and lacked the feeling I desire while playing live at higher volume levels.

This is the best I can do to describe what I found with the Code. To those reading this thread, do NOT feel that the Code is a bad amp, as it is not at all. We all look for different things in an amp. What I wanted from the Code was not there for me. The funny thing is that I previously tried out a Fender Mustang III v.2 live, and felt the same way about that amp. It was terrific at home, and I'm sure in a recording situation, but live, it was just not for me.

What I wound up doing was buying a Matrix Amplification VB 800 amp and a NL-12 cab. The Code would have been ideal and it's weight was part of why I wanted to like it so much. At least with the Matrix gear, the total weight of the amp and cab is only 20 pounds.


----------



## mazzefr

Xtreme2016 said:


> Has anyone tried the Bluetooth audio? I just picked up a code 50 and it has about 4' of Bluetooth range before the audio starts to cut in and out. Was curious if anyone else has experienced a similar issue.



That's about right with some things in mind. Bluetooth connection are fragile and everything seems to interfere with them. It seems especially the magnetic/electric field projecting from the guitar itself. My phone placed directly on the amp or in front of pickups also creates all sorts of sounds through the amp. It's a new world with new tools that we need to learn how to utilize best.


----------



## webcat

I've tried using the USB out to record into Garageband but having no luck.
Garageband immediately picked up that it was connected and asked if I wanted to make it my input setting. Yes. It also made it the output, so if I play something in GB it comes out of the Code, and that works great.
But it simply doesn't record anything i play! Is anyone here using Garageband and able to offer any tips?


----------



## Xtreme2016

mazzefr said:


> That's about right with some things in mind. Bluetooth connection are fragile and everything seems to interfere with them. It seems especially the magnetic/electric field projecting from the guitar itself. My phone placed directly on the amp or in front of pickups also creates all sorts of sounds through the amp. It's a new world with new tools that we need to learn how to utilize best.



I've got a Turbosound PA tower with Bluetooth and I can get easily get 40-50' line of sight. I would at least think the code should be able to get 10-15' clear line. According to the specs, it's got Bluetooth 4.0 which should have some decent range. I'll have to test if distance affects the ability to change the settings via the app.


----------



## johnac968

chrisjtm1 said:


> I've given it a good shot but the amps not for me which is a shame. I was hoping for a similar tone to the JMD when using headphones in a more portable package but the 50 is not doing it for me.
> 
> Agree with the comments about the poweramp, something just not right in comparison to other modellers, strange harshness and Bass is too flabby. Played the ID TVPs a few times and I think they are better.
> 
> Tried it through the JMD poweramp but not amazing, my HD500 sounds much better. Not an awful amp just was expecting better.


I'm having some issues trying to dial the bass down also...I am really disappointed with the headphone play but I've ordered a new set as I have heard other people say theirs was sounding good with headphones...The ones I ordered have a broader frequency range and I hope that helps but who knows??


----------



## Mr. Crownstone

Hello to everyone! This is my first message on this forum. I am a follower of Marshall amps, but new on digital-amps world. I saw very videos about Marshall CODE 25 and finally bought it last Monday. First of all...when I connected the guitar and played it...I didn't like any preset. But with patience, I change the presets...et voilá! JCM800 and Jubilee sounds amazing!!



Jalex said:


> Nono. I mean that it clips on it's own when playing guitar through it.
> It's just that when playing through monitors the clipping is more audible than when the speaker is used and this is how I caught onto this.



Today I have connected the CODE to the computer by USB to record something, but there's a noise like a digital clipping (the same trouble like you).
Dou you solve it?? Thank you!!


----------



## webcat

Mr. Crownstone said:


> !!
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have connected the CODE to the computer by USB to record something, but there's a noise like a digital clipping (the same trouble like you).
> Dou you solve it?? Thank you!!



What program are you recording with? My GarageBand sees the code but I can't get it to pick up my playing


----------



## Mr. Crownstone

webcat said:


> What program are you recording with? My GarageBand sees the code but I can't get it to pick up my playing



I'm recording with Audacity and the trial version of Reaper. I think that the second one is more complete, but the first one is very intuitive and simple.

I had to download ASIO and configurate the audio system for record with the CODE.


----------



## Sitedrifter

Just an FYI for audacity users

http://www.audacityteam.org/compromised-download-partner/


----------



## webcat

No one used Garageband yet?


----------



## zepdude

Got my CODE 50 last week.. tweaked all the presets before live show.. didnt fly... so woodsheded w/it... my conclusion.. this amp wants to be played loud.. stage loud and then tweak it.. happy now , Tube sag is there that wasnt in bedroom levels.. Just MHO....


----------



## John Russell

Sitedrifter said:


> Just an FYI for audacity users
> 
> http://www.audacityteam.org/compromised-download-partner/


Thanks for the heads up on the Audacity site breach "Sitedrifter".


----------



## Shadowghst7

Xtreme2016 said:


> Has anyone tried the Bluetooth audio? I just picked up a code 50 and it has about 4' of Bluetooth range before the audio starts to cut in and out. Was curious if anyone else has experienced a similar issue.



Yes,I have the same issue. I went to Sam Ash store before I bought my Code to try it out. I had already downloaded the app to my iPhone. I linked up right away and jammed on the amp. I was a couple feet away and had no issues. I even played a tune from my phone and jammed along with it. So, I bought my Code. This one seems a little finicky, but it may just be because of where I have it sitting.


----------



## Jalex

Mr. Crownstone said:


> Today I have connected the CODE to the computer by USB to record something, but there's a noise like a digital clipping (the same trouble like you).
> Dou you solve it?? Thank you!!



For reducing the clip in Garage check 2 things in this order : 
- Lower the channel volume on the CODE to 4 - 5 as for me this was causing clip with some preamps.
- If you have input level control at the DAW level or for your audio card, lower it a bit also.

If you get the ring modulation thing while connected through USB (altough it doesn't seem like it from your post) just don't save presets or use the tuner while connected.
I also had fewer occurences after I got a slightly better USB cable


----------



## Plectrum

zepdude said:


> Got my CODE 50 last week.. tweaked all the presets before live show.. didnt fly... so woodsheded w/it... my conclusion.. this amp wants to be played loud.. stage loud and then tweak it.. happy now , Tube sag is there that wasnt in bedroom levels.. Just MHO....



Yes my experience is that the master volume has to be at on 2 before it starts to sound good. In that respect it seems very Marshall  And you're right about turning up the volume before tweaking the presets.


----------



## mudman30

First post! I tried out the code 25 today, local shop should get a 50 next week. I really liked it. Not a tube amp, but it does a good edge of breakup tone. The bass wasn't very prominent with the 25, but I only had about 20 minutes to play with it. Bluetooth was touchy, but worked well once they talked to each other for changing settings. The presets left a lot to be desired. Frankly if I turned it on to el34 heaven and didn't take the time to tweak I would have forgotten the amp entirely. I'm waiting on the 50 to make a decision. Much better crunch tones than the vox vtx20 next to it. Decent clean tones, though that's where I noticed the lack of bass. I really think those could be dialed in with some work. All in all I like it; seems a bit more user friendly than my pod hd400. I'll see after I try the 50 if I'll be ditching the pod for the marshall.


----------



## jayochs

hey all,

new here, and i've been a JCM2000 DSL100 owner since 2007, but I do like to practice upstairs out of my jamroom every now and then (no AC in the basement, ugh!) so I've had my fair share of practice amps. the amp i've had in my room for a while now was the orange crush 10 inch speaker 35 watt one, which sounded fine for practicing, but as time went on, had me yearning for more from a practice amp.

so a few weeks ago i was browsing amazon before my birthday, randomly saw this amp, watched some videos and read some reviews, and just said what the hell...ordered it, overnight shipping to be here the following day as a birthday present to myself! got the 25 watt 10 inch speaker one and honestly, i LOVE this thing. it's AWESOME. for a little practice and headphone amp that's this tiny, i love it and i'm glad i went with 25 watt over 50 because the smallness of it is perfect for the room, and on top of that, this thing is LOUD. i barely even break past 2 on master volume. 

the app works nicely (a bit buggy when i have it hooked to my samsung tab S, where sometimes it won't save to the amp when you hit save, and all your settings you just did are lost unless you also saved to device, and they need to implement a way to backup all your settings on your mobile device just incase...) so it's awesome. 

either way, totally worth the 200 bucks. my orange was $250 and does like 1/20th of the things this amp does.

here's some videos, the first being my Demo showing off my exact settings of some amps i made, and a few of me just playing:


----------



## AJU

Not sure if this has been posted yet but here is guitar interactive's take on the code 50

Apologies if its already been posted

you can read it here as well
http://edition.pagesuite-profession...c4870e5e-1100-4bc8-ac02-682d18bafba9&pnum=088


----------



## bigbaldy

jayochs said:


> hey all,
> 
> new here, and i've been a JCM2000 DSL100 owner since 2007, but I do like to practice upstairs out of my jamroom every now and then (no AC in the basement, ugh!) so I've had my fair share of practice amps. the amp i've had in my room for a while now was the orange crush 10 inch speaker 35 watt one, which sounded fine for practicing, but as time went on, had me yearning for more from a practice amp.
> 
> so a few weeks ago i was browsing amazon before my birthday, randomly saw this amp, watched some videos and read some reviews, and just said what the hell...ordered it, overnight shipping to be here the following day as a birthday present to myself! got the 25 watt 10 inch speaker one and honestly, i LOVE this thing. it's AWESOME. for a little practice and headphone amp that's this tiny, i love it and i'm glad i went with 25 watt over 50 because the smallness of it is perfect for the room, and on top of that, this thing is LOUD. i barely even break past 2 on master volume.
> 
> the app works nicely (a bit buggy when i have it hooked to my samsung tab S, where sometimes it won't save to the amp when you hit save, and all your settings you just did are lost unless you also saved to device, and they need to implement a way to backup all your settings on your mobile device just incase...) so it's awesome.
> 
> either way, totally worth the 200 bucks. my orange was $250 and does like 1/20th of the things this amp does.
> 
> here's some videos, the first being my Demo showing off my exact settings of some amps i made, and a few of me just playing:




Hi jayochs
Just watched your videos nice whats the brown sound and jcm2000 dsl100 settings hopefully ill get a chance to dial the settings in the 1st video and give them a try later


----------



## AJU

bigbaldy said:


> Hi jayochs
> Just watched your videos nice whats the brown sound and jcm2000 dsl100 settings hopefully ill get a chance to dial the settings in the 1st video and give them a try later


I think "brown sound" may be something to do with some bloke called Eddie - some people call him "evh". I've checked it out and still can't fathom what they are on about but hey I'm pre "evh" guitar hero's level so I don't feel too bad about it.

Some say the brown bit is short for "brown outs", if you look it up there is conflicting interviews and info. Sounds pretty good though.


----------



## bigbaldy

AJU said:


> I think "brown sound" may be something to do with some bloke called Eddie - some people call him "evh". I've checked it out and still can't fathom what they are on about but hey I'm pre "evh" guitar hero's level so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> Some say the brown bit is short for "brown outs", if you look it up there is conflicting interviews and info. Sounds pretty good though.


I didnt mean whats the brown sound I was after the amp settings for the last 2 videos


----------



## AJU

bigbaldy said:


> I didnt mean whats the brown sound I was after the amp settings for the last 2 videos


Oh sorry misread the question. Does he not list the settings on youtube. If its in the 1st video you can get the settings - I copied them from youtube into the code patch area see :

http://www.marshallforum.com/index....ng-longhand-for-now.90691/page-3#post-1530728

If thats not where they are then I'm sure jayochs will come back soon

"edit" just realised the JCM2000 DSL 100 settings are definitely there but not sure its the same as those in the other videos


----------



## muramasa

I just picked up a code 50, which was returned to the store. It seems the guy who bought it tried it for 10 minutes and hated it. $170.....
I took it home, tried the presets, and felt like returning it too. 
But, then I spent a few hours messing with the iPhone app. The more I made adjustments, the better it became. I am now a huge fan. It is not a tube amp, but it is one hell of a bargain. 
If you are a player that doesn't like to fiddle with anything, this is not the amp for you.


----------



## borefiller

agree. as a newbie I feel the presets put you in the right ball park and you adjust to suit. its like they serve dinner and you season to taste. love the versatility of it and the sound.


----------



## Jalex

It's true.
It needs adjusting to taste. 
The presets sounded like they were mic'ed from a distance or something...

But I did it adjust presence resonance cabs and eq at the store and then it sounded ok.

The UI makes it very easy also, especially if you are familiar with computer sim software.

I had no issue with it not sounding like tubes or anything like that.


----------



## jayochs

sorry guys, havent been around much. the brown sound preset is actually one someone else made in the preset forum! my dsl100 settings are also in there as well


----------



## mazzefr

Bump for easy location.


----------



## Louis Miranda

johnac968 said:


> That's my biggest bugaboo with my Code 50. It sounds like crap through headphones too. My headphones are not high dollar but they have 40mm drivers and sounded great through my Roland Cube20. Can't seem to get any volume out of the Code and the louder you turn it up the worse it sounds. I play through headphones a lot too so this was a big letdown....


Yeah I had the same issue with vox av30, I thought the headphone output was crap, just like the codes headphone out.


----------



## Louis Miranda

Xtreme2016 said:


> Has anyone tried the Bluetooth audio? I just picked up a code 50 and it has about 4' of Bluetooth range before the audio starts to cut in and out. Was curious if anyone else has experienced a similar issue.


I sit about 2 to 3 ft from the amp and it never cuts out but I will say I have a hard time getting the app to connect to the amp on a consistent basis. Once it does connect then its good to go.


----------



## Speegman

TommySixGun said:


> I've had my Code 50 for a few months now. I wasn't totally disappointed with it, but I wasn't thrilled either. $259 US is a good price. Yesterday, I opened it up and changed the speaker. What a difference! The original speaker is super low quality. If you have the means, swap out the speaker and you'll have a super amp!
> 
> Tonmy


Can the Code 50 handle a 16 ohm speaker? I want to replace the speaker but not sure which impedance level to use. I know not to go lower than what the amp is rated at.


----------



## chiliphil1

Speegman said:


> Can the Code 50 handle a 16 ohm speaker? I want to replace the speaker but not sure which impedance level to use. I know not to go lower than what the amp is rated at.



Yes but the power will be reduced. The 50 watt would only put out 10-15 watts (i believe) with a 16 ohm. Higher impedance in the speaker means less power from the amp. The 4 ohm speaker load is ideal as it allows the maximum power of the amp to come through. However you would be SAFE to install any speaker with HIGHER impedance. As you said NEVER lower.


----------



## Speegman

chiliphil1 said:


> Yes but the power will be reduced. The 50 watt would only put out 10-15 watts (i believe) with a 16 ohm. Higher impedance in the speaker means less power from the amp. The 4 ohm speaker load is ideal as it allows the maximum power of the amp to come through. However you would be SAFE to install any speaker with HIGHER impedance. As you said NEVER lower.



Thanks - the 8 ohm would probably be the best choice. I'm torn between the WGS Veteran 30 and the celestion v30. The price of the WGS is enticing!


----------



## chiliphil1

Speegman said:


> Thanks - the 8 ohm would probably be the best choice. I'm torn between the WGS Veteran 30 and the celestion v30. The price of the WGS is enticing!



Just be mindful, as others have mentioned that the new speaker will drastically affect the cabinet simulation. The stock speaker is intended to merely produce sound and not color it at all. Any guitar speaker will add it's own flavor and will make the cabinet simulation inaccurate.


----------



## sinlimo

Speegman said:


> Thanks - the 8 ohm would probably be the best choice. I'm torn between the WGS Veteran 30 and the celestion v30. The price of the WGS is enticing!



For what it's worth, I had a WGS British Lead (8-ohm) laying around and popped it in my Code 50. BIG improvement!! Much more open (I don't have to stand in directly front of the amp) and a little less of the boomy bass that the stock speaker was putting out. There's no ice-pick, just more presence and openness. 

Yes, i DID have to alter the EQ on my presets, and in some cases, i turned the cab off.

I'll give it another listen tonight with fresh ears and see if I'm still pleased with the results.


----------



## Speegman

I looked at a lot of the WGS products and the 8 ohm Reaper HP seemed to provide the most balance between old and new hard rock/metal. Of course I'm auditioning the speakers using an iPad . The price is not a killer either so for the price of a Celestion you could almost get two. Having a mixed speaker cab would be the ultimate. I play at home sound volume is a big consideration. Thanks for your response and let me know how you are liking the WGS.


----------



## sinlimo

I gave my Code 50 with the WGS British Lead 8-ohm speaker a listen last night with fresh ears, and yup, it's still a keeper! I'll have time this weekend to give it some volume since I'm only in my bedroom right now, but I'm glad my initial assessment still stands. (I also couldn't believe how lightweight the stock speaker is!! It's the lightest 12" speaker I've ever picked up)


----------



## Speegman

That's great. Did you notice any drop in the volume? I'd like to add a speaker that would give me good dynamics at a lower volume. Not sure if higher ohm levels reduce the volume. I'm really interested in your volume test.


----------



## AJU

Just found this on the mymarshall community (Question #242), hope no ones holding out for the 100w head as there seems it may be a bit of a wait.

_"We are extremely sorry to inform that there has been an unforeseen delay in the release of the CODE 100 head and combo. Due to large pre-orders and long component lead times that are beyond our control, CODE 100 will now be available in early 2017. We apologise again for the delay in relation to the CODE 100, and thank you for your patience and support

Regards,

Team Marshall"_


----------



## sinlimo

Speegman said:


> That's great. Did you notice any drop in the volume? I'd like to add a speaker that would give me good dynamics at a lower volume. Not sure if higher ohm levels reduce the volume. I'm really interested in your volume test.


The drop in volume (at least at bedroom levels) was hardly noticeable at all! In fact, I'd call it a non-issue. Keep in mind that I haven't had a chance to wind up the amp to stage volumes, but this is such a freakin loud amp anyway, I don't foresee a volume problem going to an 8-ohm speaker load.


----------



## Speegman

I'm interested in any volume changes you experienced with the new speaker because I would like to lower the general volume of the amp via a new speaker and still have a good tone. A voltage/power attenuator would be the way to go but that is out of my skill set.


----------



## mudman30

It's not a tube amp, just set the master low. Or is it still too high on 1 or 2?


----------



## The Ozzk

*UPDATE ON CODE100 HEAD AND COMBO.*
_

We are extremely sorry to inform of an unforeseen delay in the release of the eagerly anticipated CODE100 Head and Combo.

Unfortunately, we have had to undertake a complete redesign of the power supply and amplifier section. We are now pleased to report that the new power supply and amplifier section created by our dedicated R&D team will withstand the rigors of touring, recording and rehearsing that is essential to all Marshall Amplification products.

Now that all the internal testing is complete, the next step is to go through approval and safety certification required by law. We are now working with the normal regulatory authorities to ensure that this can be expedited as soon as possible; once this has been completed we can then start production.

Due to large pre-orders and long component lead times that are beyond our control, we have been forced to push production of the CODE100 combos and heads into the fourth quarter. This will mean that we should be able to deliver to stores early 2017.

All at Marshall are 100% dedicated to delivering the very best products we possibly can in terms of tone, quality and longevity. We thank you for your support and patience._


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Speegman said:


> I'm interested in any volume changes you experienced with the new speaker because I would like to lower the general volume of the amp via a new speaker and still have a good tone. A voltage/power attenuator would be the way to go but that is out of my skill set.


There's no reason for something like this. As mentioned, it is not a tube amp. Set the volume inside each preset around 2 and the Master volume can go up some. It's a loud little amp but this works fine!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The Ozzk said:


> *UPDATE ON CODE100 HEAD AND COMBO.*
> _
> 
> We are extremely sorry to inform of an unforeseen delay in the release of the eagerly anticipated CODE100 Head and Combo.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have had to undertake a complete redesign of the power supply and amplifier section. We are now pleased to report that the new power supply and amplifier section created by our dedicated R&D team will withstand the rigors of touring, recording and rehearsing that is essential to all Marshall Amplification products.
> 
> Now that all the internal testing is complete, the next step is to go through approval and safety certification required by law. We are now working with the normal regulatory authorities to ensure that this can be expedited as soon as possible; once this has been completed we can then start production.
> 
> Due to large pre-orders and long component lead times that are beyond our control, we have been forced to push production of the CODE100 combos and heads into the fourth quarter. This will mean that we should be able to deliver to stores early 2017.
> 
> All at Marshall are 100% dedicated to delivering the very best products we possibly can in terms of tone, quality and longevity. We thank you for your support and patience._


I saw that...

Looks like they are undoing everything that Santiago did on it...


----------



## The Ozzk

Dogs of Doom said:


> I saw that...
> 
> Looks like they are undoing everything that Santiago did on it...


Interesting. Oh, to be a fly on the wall in that room...


----------



## AJU

Dogs of Doom said:


> I saw that...
> 
> Looks like they are undoing everything that Santiago did on it...


oops


----------



## Ghostman

We've read countless posts about the software bugs in the system, and they revamp the power supply and power amp?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dogs of Doom said:


> I saw that...
> 
> Looks like they are undoing everything that Santiago did on it...



Not to go off topic, but if that's the case, I'd imagine it'll just be a short matter of time until they phase out the JVM in favor of a new flagship amp.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not to go off topic, but if that's the case, I'd imagine it'll just be a short matter of time until they phase out the JVM in favor of a new flagship amp.


Hard to say... I'd imagine that they have an unreleased product (CODE100), that the Marshall end of the deal was done by a designer/developer who is no longer w/ them. Eventually, they revamped the DSL, but kept the original design for a while...


Ghostman said:


> We've read countless posts about the software bugs in the system, and they revamp the power supply and power amp?


Exactly my thought as well. They redo the physical aspects, but neglect to fix the digital bugs that seem to be the big complaint(s).


----------



## big dooley

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not to go off topic, but if that's the case, I'd imagine it'll just be a short matter of time until they phase out the JVM in favor of a new flagship amp.


which will take them 5 years to sort out after making that decision...


----------



## Frank S

Maybe the new power-amp design will make the Code less "boxy" sounding  

[ I don't think that the speaker is the problem (although from what I hear from you guys the speaker upgrade definitely helps). ]

So, I'd rather wait for a better version of the Code100....I did not think it would be released this year anyway.


----------



## big dooley

and i don't mean to talk shit about the engineers and people on the workingfloor...


----------



## ToneWarrior

I had a chance to try a Code25 and it sounded horrible. I'll admit that I only had about 15 minutes with it but it was so bad I didn't want to keep trying. I'm not trying to start any arguments about it, I was just wondering if anyone else had the same experience and what is a good way to start off trying the amp. Also I had a cheap guitar but I figured it's just a modeling amp and the pickups and quality of the guitar are not going to make a difference.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Frank S said:


> Maybe the new power-amp design will make the Code less "boxy" sounding
> 
> [ I don't think that the speaker is the problem (although from what I hear from you guys the speaker upgrade definitely helps). ]
> 
> So, I'd rather wait for a better version of the Code100....I did not think it would be released this year anyway.


I doubt it. I'd imagine the boxines is due to the cardboard cabinet. The amp design is class D, which is mostly transparent. There's no guarantee that the new design will be "better", whatever that means...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ToneWarrior said:


> I had a chance to try a Code25 and it sounded horrible. I'll admit that I only had about 15 minutes with it but it was so bad I didn't want to keep trying. I'm not trying to start any arguments about it, I was just wondering if anyone else had the same experience and what is a good way to start off trying the amp. Also I had a cheap guitar but I figured it's just a modeling amp and the pickups and quality of the guitar are not going to make a difference.


Wrong assumptions all around. Cross & Dooley stated it best. Start w/ a blank channel & create your own patches.


----------



## AJU

Ghostman said:


> We've read countless posts about the software bugs in the system, and they revamp the power supply and power amp?


These things happen I guess, best laid plans and all that. sounds like a hardware thing though rather than a software one.

One thing I will say is that when I worked in s/w development (not amps though) we always tried to get stuff out as soon as possible and let the natives give it a go - we did tell them that was what we were doing but that's another story ;-).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ToneWarrior said:


> I had a chance to try a Code25 and it sounded horrible. I'll admit that I only had about 15 minutes with it but it was so bad I didn't want to keep trying. I'm not trying to start any arguments about it, I was just wondering if anyone else had the same experience and what is a good way to start off trying the amp. Also I had a cheap guitar but I figured it's just a modeling amp and the pickups and quality of the guitar are not going to make a difference.


See, I think some of this is due to using the existing presets - I do wonder how many of us thinks it sounds quite good, for what it is, and others think it's "horrible". There's a difference between "well it's not what I thought" or "not as good as I'd like" and "horrible." 
I have a reasonable ear for guitar tone and have a few to compare to. After setting my own and tweaking, it's quite good - sounds brighter than it should and very directional but certainly usable for practice and small gigs. It's strange how some can give up trying because it sounds sooo bad while others of us get to like it quite quickly. This is the 50 mind you, not the 25.


----------



## Plectrum

Dogs of Doom said:


> I saw that...
> 
> Looks like they are undoing everything that Santiago did on it...



I'm not sure how you draw that conclusion. The UK/EU version of the 50 had to have the power section redesigned which is why it was a good month later landing here than in the USA. It seems the 100s have similar issues or worse. Much better IMHO that they ship them when they're really ready than knowingly selling equipment which is likely to fail in a short space of time. I do feel for those who are waiting for the 100s to arrive though.


----------



## chiliphil1

The Ozzk said:


> *UPDATE ON CODE100 HEAD AND COMBO.*
> _
> 
> We are extremely sorry to inform of an unforeseen delay in the release of the eagerly anticipated CODE100 Head and Combo.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have had to undertake a complete redesign of the power supply and amplifier section. We are now pleased to report that the new power supply and amplifier section created by our dedicated R&D team will withstand the rigors of touring, recording and rehearsing that is essential to all Marshall Amplification products.
> 
> Now that all the internal testing is complete, the next step is to go through approval and safety certification required by law. We are now working with the normal regulatory authorities to ensure that this can be expedited as soon as possible; once this has been completed we can then start production.
> 
> Due to large pre-orders and long component lead times that are beyond our control, we have been forced to push production of the CODE100 combos and heads into the fourth quarter. This will mean that we should be able to deliver to stores early 2017.
> 
> All at Marshall are 100% dedicated to delivering the very best products we possibly can in terms of tone, quality and longevity. We thank you for your support and patience._



Ah crap... Does @blues_n_cues know about this?


----------



## iDanny

Woohoo!


----------



## Speegman

mudman30 said:


> It's not a tube amp, just set the master low. Or is it still too high on 1 or 2?


Yes, I was setting the master low and expecting the volume to not exceed the master setting but it seemed like the master volume was not gating the overall volume. I'll retry and make sure that it's working as designed.


----------



## Speegman

Jethro Rocker said:


> There's no reason for something like this. As mentioned, it is not a tube amp. Set the volume inside each preset around 2 and the Master volume can go up some. It's a loud little amp but this works fine!


Yep, it's definitely loud! I'm going to spend some more time tweaking the master and volume and see if I can find a happy level. Right now I'm having to play through headphones and that gets old quick.


----------



## Basilios

iDanny said:


> Woohoo!
> View attachment 36837


Details!!! Love to hear what you think!!


----------



## Jeff Turner

Hi, just bought a Code 25, I'm happy with the unit to a degree, but I have one niggling doubt that I may have a faulty unit, it seems to be more noticable on certain guitars, when playing my Tokai strat, on the Bluesbreaker presets( 41,42,43), I get a horrible harsh distortion ( as though its overloading the preamp, but ony around the 5 and 7th fret of the G and B strings) this also occurs with headphones, if I back off the volume on the guitar it does reduce the distortion. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Plectrum

Jeff Turner said:


> Hi, just bought a Code 25, I'm happy with the unit to a degree, but I have one niggling doubt that I may have a faulty unit, it seems to be more noticable on certain guitars, when playing my Tokai strat, on the Bluesbreaker presets( 41,42,43), I get a horrible harsh distortion ( as though its overloading the preamp, but ony around the 5 and 7th fret of the G and B strings) this also occurs with headphones, if I back off the volume on the guitar it does reduce the distortion. Has anyone else noticed this?



That sounds like fret buzz to me.


----------



## Jeff Turner

I have several other guitar amplifiers/modelling and it doesn't appear on them, ie Line 6 POD HD, Mustang iii v2, Amplitube, Guitar rig etc, so I don't think its fret buzz, but something at that frequency that the unit doesn't seem to like,


----------



## AJU

iDanny said:


> Woohoo!
> View attachment 36837


I love song 2, too ;-)

Looking forward to the review, is that my side of the pond or stateside?, they were posting october a while ago over here.


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> That sounds like fret buzz to me.


could be resonance in the room though. I had to move stuff around a bit in my room for certain frequencies. Try the same notes in a different positions along the fret board perhaps.

oops just noticed it happens on cans as well, so will more likely be fret buzz or amp issue. Could try pulling out certain parts of the setting one by one to see if its a modelling issue or amp issue perhaps.


----------



## blues_n_cues

chiliphil1 said:


> Ah crap... Does @blues_n_cues know about this?


yep,& I'm not holding my breath. maybe in a couple years when it's finally released,the faulty returns & complaints are done,& I find one used. my JMP-1 works just fine & I have all the FX I need so screw it.


----------



## Plectrum

Jeff Turner said:


> I have several other guitar amplifiers/modelling and it doesn't appear on them, ie Line 6 POD HD, Mustang iii v2, Amplitube, Guitar rig etc, so I don't think its fret buzz, but something at that frequency that the unit doesn't seem to like,



I had the same that you describe with my Patrick Eggle Berlin. Checked the neck relief (the guitar hasn't had a set up for a good 20 years) to find the neck just about straight. Adjusted the truss rod slightly and the buzzing went away. IMHO it's best to check the obvious first.


----------



## chiliphil1

blues_n_cues said:


> yep,& I'm not holding my breath. maybe in a couple years when it's finally released,the faulty returns & complaints are done,& I find one used. my JMP-1 works just fine & I have all the FX I need so screw it.



It sucks man. I know that you were the MAIN guy here who wanted a 100. I think pretty much everyone else was happy with a 25 or 50. Really though, it seems like almost everyone is getting shafted on this deal. We've got what? 3-4 people with codes that like them or have NOT had issues? Crazy when you think about it.. Hopefully Marshall gets this worked out and doesn't just write off the series like they did with the MA and JMD..


----------



## blues_n_cues

chiliphil1 said:


> It sucks man. I know that you were the MAIN guy here who wanted a 100. I think pretty much everyone else was happy with a 25 or 50. Really though, it seems like almost everyone is getting shafted on this deal. We've got what? 3-4 people with codes that like them or have NOT had issues? Crazy when you think about it.. Hopefully Marshall gets this worked out and doesn't just write off the series like they did with the MA and JMD..



the 50 would have been fine IF had came w/ external speaker jacks.


----------



## Jam81

I just got my shipping notification from Sweetwater for my foot switch!!


----------



## Georgiatec

I don't get that some folks don't like the Code25. Just listen to my demo on page 85 of this thread. That is guitar plugged into amp factory pre-set tones and a simple hand held Olympus LS-5 recorder....that is what everyone should hear when they play through their amp....for less than £170 GBP what's not to like. You 'aint gonna gig it, it's too small, so you're gonna record it and it sounds great for that or your gonna play it in your bedroom for quiet practice and it sounds great for that too. What gives guys??? 

Here I'll re-post it. http://www.marshallforum.com/index....digital-amp-series.87678/page-85#post-1502021


----------



## Evil Z06

Jam81 said:


> I just got my shipping notification from Sweetwater for my foot switch!!


Me too


----------



## CliffyG

Ditto! Woohoo! Time to get serious with the lil25.


----------



## Antmax

Jeff Turner said:


> Hi, just bought a Code 25, I'm happy with the unit to a degree, but I have one niggling doubt that I may have a faulty unit, it seems to be more noticable on certain guitars, when playing my Tokai strat, on the Bluesbreaker presets( 41,42,43), I get a horrible harsh distortion ( as though its overloading the preamp, but ony around the 5 and 7th fret of the G and B strings) this also occurs with headphones, if I back off the volume on the guitar it does reduce the distortion. Has anyone else noticed this?




When I first got my CODE 50 I had a few problems. The bluesbreaker was one of the first presets I tried and was disappointed. It was very low and muffled with odd distortion, I hated it. Initially I could only really get along with the Plexi and was wondering if I did the right thing getting the CODE. 

It's been a couple of months now and I've gone through the presets and tweaked them, made my own but never went back to the bassbreaker till earlier this week. I have tweaked my intonation slightly and moved my bridge pickup back slightly. But otherwise it's the same and the bluesbreaker is a completely different beast than when I tried it a while back. It now sounds really good. I don't know if it was just the speaker needing to be broken in. All I did to the preset was makesure the noisgate/threshold was really low and now it sounds fine.It still has a lot of bass but none of the distorted, muffled rumble when I first got it.

I don't play that loud. All my presets are set to 2 volume and I just tweak them with the master knob if they need adjusting.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

CliffyG said:


> Ditto! Woohoo! Time to get serious with the lil25.





Jam81 said:


> I just got my shipping notification from Sweetwater for my foot switch!!





Evil Z06 said:


> Me too


What the... I just went in to my shop today and no ETA yet. Maybe i should get them to call tomorrow. I want mine!!


----------



## Jeff Turner

Antmax, thanks for the reasurance, if I drop the volume on the guitar down, and turn the noise gate down, it sounds acceptable, but as a newbee I'm not sure what to expect, on the whole I really like the unit, and the presets, but I guess I will have to delve deeper into the programming side, and bin the presets, the only other negative is the blue tooth drop out, but after having a Line 6 Amplifi, that was expected.


----------



## Plectrum

Georgiatec said:


> I don't get that some folks don't like the Code25. Just listen to my demo on page 85 of this thread. That is guitar plugged into amp factory pre-set tones and a simple hand held Olympus LS-5 recorder....that is what everyone should hear when they play through their amp....for less than £170 GBP what's not to like. You 'aint gonna gig it, it's too small, so you're gonna record it and it sounds great for that or your gonna play it in your bedroom for quiet practice and it sounds great for that too. What gives guys???
> 
> Here I'll re-post it. http://www.marshallforum.com/index....digital-amp-series.87678/page-85#post-1502021



It's not something that bothers me. People are entitled to their opinions just as I'm entitled to totally ignore those opinions. I'm out every week playing live with my Code 50 and enjoying myself


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> I doubt it. I'd imagine the boxines is due to the cardboard cabinet. The amp design is class D, which is mostly transparent. There's no guarantee that the new design will be "better", whatever that means...


That boxy sound also plagued the AVT series, and was due to the closed back cabinet design and extra depth compared to previous combos. I had the ATV50 and it was definitely boxy - the reason I got rid of it, it couldn't be dialed out. The cabs weren't even properly tuned to the sound of the amp. I was on a forum at that time and recall some owners were taking the backs off, and others were cutting them in half, which gave them the option of adding/removing one of the sections at will. I'm not suggesting doing this, and I don't recall the results. I would never modify my gear with a saw, it's either done right in the first place or I won't buy it.


----------



## frankr442

Jeff Turner said:


> Hi, just bought a Code 25, I'm happy with the unit to a degree, but I have one niggling doubt that I may have a faulty unit, it seems to be more noticable on certain guitars, when playing my Tokai strat, on the Bluesbreaker presets( 41,42,43), I get a horrible harsh distortion ( as though its overloading the preamp, but ony around the 5 and 7th fret of the G and B strings) this also occurs with headphones, if I back off the volume on the guitar it does reduce the distortion. Has anyone else noticed this?


Just got the "pedal in stock" E-mail from Sweetwater but I don't know if I'm still interested.
All three of the distortion modes (some more than others) create a harsh, garbled noise that becomes more noticeable as the note fades. I've been tweaking the amp for a month, I've turned down the gate as much as possible (to the point where background noise is unacceptable) and turned down the gain as well. No matter what I do, I can't get rid of this annoying sound. I have an 85 Strat and a 76 Les Paul and it's more noticeable on the Strat. I tried lowering the pickups all the way, no help. It's not fret buzz, it even happens on lightly strummed or palm muted strings.
To try to eliminate variables, I ordered a new cable from SW, ETA Tues/Wed.
One other thing, I also sometimes hear a wavering, almost tremolo like sound on both chords and single notes, with all mods and effects turned off.
Sorry for the long rant, I really do want to keep this amp, but I just got very frustrated last night. My 30 year old cheap Crate with dirty controls sounds better.


----------



## Jeff Turner

I may have solved , the problem, after trying the guitar on amplitube and my pod hd, I realised that the distortion, was on all units, although not as pronounsed as on the Code, pointing the problems to the guitars. Realising that the distortion was mainly on the G string when plucked hard, I looked up on the internet, and found some intresting info. Most older Strats and Teles were designed to have a wirewound G string, and the PU coils were set up for the wire wounds. Most people replace the strings with standard steel strings giving a higher output, thus causing distortion, this theory seems to fit in with my problems, so I apologise for blaming the code, oh I tried my Fuzz box in front of the code today and....... Well... Wow. Any further coments would be welcome.


----------



## Jam81

So I used the footswitch all weekend, its pretty straightforward and simple. You can program the 3 buttons to have different patches as well as turn on and off different effects, you can store up 30 patches and up to 3 effects per patch I believe. It is definitely handy when you want to switch patches or turn effects off and on during a song.


----------



## James Clent

Jam81 said:


> So I used the footswitch all weekend, its pretty straightforward and simple. You can program the 3 buttons to have different patches as well as turn on and off different effects, you can store up 30 patches and up to 3 effects per patch I believe. It is definitely handy when you want to switch patches or turn effects off and on during a song.



Great, I have 2 basic questions that you may be able to answer:
1. The footswitch needs a battery to operate (y/n)? (I think yes, because it has a regular 1/4 inch Jack as a connector, no room for power from the unit to come through)
2. Does it use a Mono or Stereo cable from Switch to Code? (me thinks stereo because then 2 bits, give 4 possibilities)

Thanks for your answers.
James


----------



## oachs83

Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger today on the Code 50w and foot pedal. I should get them Friday. I am sorry if this has been mentioned in the 140 page monster thread. This amp will be used for gigging, we play small 100-300 capacity venues and usually always mic so I am not worried. My main question is since I play a lot of lead is there a way to boost the volume for solos on the footswitch? Otherwise do i need to use my clean boost pedal in my guitar chain? I am now using a DSL40c and with the dirty channel I need to clean boost in the FX loop to get a volume rise as it will not rise with the pedal in front of the chain. I have never owned a solid state amp will the boost pedal work in front of the amp even though i am on a dirty setting? Pretty exciting as we do so many different genres from Country to metal that I feel this amp may be the ticket to getting tones closer to the song we're doing with a modeling amp. Thanks


----------



## Antmax

James Clent said:


> Great, I have 2 basic questions that you may be able to answer:
> 1. The footswitch needs a battery to operate (y/n)? (I think yes, because it has a regular 1/4 inch Jack as a connector, no room for power from the unit to come through)
> 2. Does it use a Mono or Stereo cable from Switch to Code? (me thinks stereo because then 2 bits, give 4 possibilities)
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> James



Their other solid state amp footswitches like those for the MG line didn't need an external power supply. Just a regular guitar cable and they had LED's and digital numbers on in the same form factor as the CODE pedal.

Just found the manual for the CODE footswitch. It looks a bit fiddly.

https://marshallamps.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/PEDL-91009_OwnersManual_V12_LANGS.pdf


----------



## Gerhard

Antmax said:


> Just found the manual for the CODE footswitch. It looks a bit fiddly.



Great! Only one line:

"The CODE footcontroller (PEDL-91009) has two Modes of operation: PRESET Mode and SWITCH Mode. NOTE: The footcontroller will always power on in Preset Mode."

That's all!


----------



## Rumble

Gerhard said:


> Great! Only one line:
> 
> "The CODE footcontroller (PEDL-91009) has two Modes of operation: PRESET Mode and SWITCH Mode. NOTE: The footcontroller will always power on in Preset Mode."
> 
> That's all!



There are some more pages after that!


----------



## James Clent

Yes the same line in other languages... 
It has no details... I found that too and got no answers 
Also, Marshall did not as promised publish the new CODE library & editor last week. 
O well....


----------



## Jam81

James Clent said:


> Great, I have 2 basic questions that you may be able to answer:
> 1. The footswitch needs a battery to operate (y/n)? (I think yes, because it has a regular 1/4 inch Jack as a connector, no room for power from the unit to come through)
> 2. Does it use a Mono or Stereo cable from Switch to Code? (me thinks stereo because then 2 bits, give 4 possibilities)
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> James


No battery needed, as far as the cable question, to be honest I wouldn't know how to tell if it is mono or stereo (i'm not that audio savvy)


----------



## mazzefr

Left = Stereo, Right = Mono


----------



## Plectrum

I believe the CODE pedal will use the same mono instrument cable as the MG pedal

The manual says:
 
The CODE footcontroller (PEDL-91009) has two Modes of operation: PRESET Mode and SWITCH Mode. NOTE: The footcontroller will always power on in Preset Mode.

PRESET MODE
PRESET Mode enables you to assign any of
CODE’s 100 Presets to 30 locations within
the footcontroller. That’s ten Banks, each
containing three Presets.
The footcontroller’s two-digit display shows
on its left the BANK that you are currently
on (A –J), and on its right it shows the Preset
location NUMBER you are currently on: 1, 2
or 3, which correspond with footcontroller
buttons 1, 2 and 3.
The fourth footcontroller button selects the
BANK. Press once to increment the BANK.
Press and hold to decrement the BANK.
When you have selected your BANK, the
location NUMBER will flash on the display,
indicating a location has not been chosen.
Press footcontroller button 1 – 3 to select
your location.

Storing a Preset to a footcontroller location:
• Select a Preset on your CODE amplifier
that you wish to store to the footcontroller.
• Choose a location on the footcontroller
that you wish to store to: BANK A - J.
• While holding down the EXIT/STORE
switch on the amplifier panel, press and
release the desired button on the
footcontroller: 1 - 3.
• Your chosen Preset will now be recalled
when you select that footcontroller location

SWITCH MODE
SWITCH Mode enables you to use footcon-
troller buttons 1 – 3 to activate or deactivate
assigned Section Switches and functions on the
amplifier’s panel.
To enter SWITCH Mode from PRESET Mode,
press and hold any of the footcontroller but-
tons: 1 - 3.
NOTE: Press and hold the currently active but-
ton to change Mode without changing Preset.
Press and hold either of the remaining buttons
to change Mode while activating that button’s
assigned Preset.
The footcontroller display will show the Preset
number that you are currently on.
The three ASSIGNED SWITCH LEDs on the
right side of the footcontroller show the status
of the corresponding Section Switch: 1, 2 and
3. Red means the Section Switch is active, and
Green means it is inactive.
NOTE: The TAP Delay LED will flash red in time
with the current Tap Tempo Delay setting.
Footcontroller button 1 – 3 default Section
Switch assignment is:
1. PRE FX 2. MOD 3. DEL
To change the default Section Switch
assignments:
• Ensure the footcontroller is in SWITCH
mode.
• Press and hold your desired Section Switch
or Tuner/Tap Tempo function on the amplifier
panel and then immediately select and
release the footcontroller button that you
wish to assign: 1 - 3.
• Your selected Section Switch or Tuner/
Tap Tempo function will now be assigned to
the corresponding footcontroller button.
• When you have assigned a panel function to
a footcontroller button, pressing EXIT/STORE
will return you to the main Preset screen.
• To overwrite it, repeat this process.
NOTE: To exit SWITCH Mode and return to
PRESET Mode, press the BANK footcontroller
button.


----------



## Rumble

Rumble said:


> There are some more pages after that!


And make sure you scroll all the way to the right. The pages are very wide, looks like they are laid out to be printed and folded into a booklet.


----------



## Jam81

mazzefr said:


> View attachment 36911
> 
> 
> Left = Stereo, Right = Mono


Thanks, I will check when I get home.


----------



## sinlimo

oachs83 said:


> Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger today on the Code 50w and foot pedal. I should get them Friday. I am sorry if this has been mentioned in the 140 page monster thread. This amp will be used for gigging, we play small 100-300 capacity venues and usually always mic so I am not worried. My main question is since I play a lot of lead is there a way to boost the volume for solos on the footswitch? Otherwise do i need to use my clean boost pedal in my guitar chain? I am now using a DSL40c and with the dirty channel I need to clean boost in the FX loop to get a volume rise as it will not rise with the pedal in front of the chain. I have never owned a solid state amp will the boost pedal work in front of the amp even though i am on a dirty setting? Pretty exciting as we do so many different genres from Country to metal that I feel this amp may be the ticket to getting tones closer to the song we're doing with a modeling amp. Thanks



I haven't received my footpedal yet, so others who have can certainly chime in, but if the foot pedal can turn effects on/off like Jam81 says, I think you should be able to assign a compressor to be switched on/off via the footswitch and that'll give you a boost. Or, you could design two patches - one with regular volume and one with boosted volume - and switch between them.


----------



## Jam81

sinlimo said:


> I haven't received my footpedal yet, so others who have can certainly chime in, but if the foot pedal can turn effects on/off like Jam81 says, I think you should be able to assign a compressor to be switched on/off via the footswitch and that'll give you a boost. Or, you could design two patches - one with regular volume and one with boosted volume - and switch between them.


That is exactly what I did, I designed 2 patches, one had more volume and a bit more reverb/delay for solos, everything else was similar.


----------



## David Elliott

Vinsanitizer said:


> That boxy sound also plagued the AVT series, and was due to the closed back cabinet design and extra depth compared to previous combos. I had the ATV50 and it was definitely boxy - the reason I got rid of it, it couldn't be dialed out. The cabs weren't even properly tuned to the sound of the amp. I was on a forum at that time and recall some owners were taking the backs off, and others were cutting them in half, which gave them the option of adding/removing one of the sections at will. I'm not suggesting doing this, and I don't recall the results. I would never modify my gear with a saw, it's either done right in the first place or I won't buy it.



Has anyone tried this with the CODE? You could easily remove the back and cut a piece to have it configured as a partially open back without having to modify the original back. It would be interesting to hear the results.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Jam81 said:


> That is exactly what I did, I designed 2 patches, one had more volume and a bit more reverb/delay for solos, everything else was similar.


Same here. Don't put more stuff in the chain, there are 100 presets!! Set one for regular and a louder for solo and put them on the same Bank with Footswitch ie- Bank A numbers 1 and 2....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

David Elliott said:


> Has anyone tried this with the CODE? You could easily remove the back and cut a piece to have it configured as a partially open back without having to modify the original back. It would be interesting to hear the results.


I'm going to just open the back on mine and listen to the difference first.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Plectrum said:


> I believe the CODE pedal will use the same mono instrument cable as the MG pedal
> 
> The manual says:


Yep, a quick screen cap on the iPad shows:


----------



## Brooks

Jam81 said:


> That is exactly what I did, I designed 2 patches, one had more volume and a bit more reverb/delay for solos, everything else was similar.



I like JCM800 w/ lower preamp gain & "normal" EQ for rhythms, 
and PLEXI w/ "middy" EQ (boosted mids) and delay for solos.
What sounds "too middy" playing by yourself will really help you pop out of a full band mix.


----------



## webcat

Just received my pedal. Are these the most unhelpful, confusing instructions ever or what?


----------



## Antmax

webcat said:


> Just received my pedal. Are these the most unhelpful, confusing instructions ever or what?


It was similar with the MG series only fewer functions due to no patches. Fortunately Chris George did an official demonstation video that showed how everything worked including how to reset it to factory. 

Hopefully they will do something like that for the code pedal.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I don't have pedal yet but the instructions seem OK to me. I've read them a couple times but never actually pushed any amp buttons. I'm going to set mine up as a bunch of patches.


----------



## Sean95m

A guy named Matt Jackson did a pretty informative review on the foot switch a couple days ago on YouTube. I'm really enjoying my new Code 50 and the foot switch. I'm still learning how to get it dialed in but these forums have helped a lot. Thanks guys!


----------



## webcat

Sean95m said:


> A guy named Matt Jackson did a pretty informative review on the foot switch a couple days ago on YouTube. I'm really enjoying my new Code 50 and the foot switch. I'm still learning how to get it dialed in but these forums have helped a lot. Thanks guys!



yeah I've had enjoyable tones at home but found in band practice it was too shrill and gainy. I was using the 800 Drive preset and last night realised they've put presence at 8  when the master volume is turned up that's horrific. I dialled that back and tweaked the Guv'nor setting and now it's very good. The patches from others have definitely helped (although you soon realise which ones have been done at lower volumes!)


----------



## webcat

Sean95m said:


> A guy named Matt Jackson did a pretty informative review on the foot switch a couple days ago on YouTube. I'm really enjoying my new Code 50 and the foot switch. I'm still learning how to get it dialed in but these forums have helped a lot. Thanks guys!


Excellent thanks! I've just found it, will give it a watch later. Luckily my needs are basic, I just want my main tone, probably a second one for lighter songs, and a boost.


----------



## Sean95m

Then you'll like his video the pedal also has it's own banks that you can set up 3 channels to witch I've already been tweaking for different kinds of tones that I want for certain songs. You're gonna love the foot switch once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

10 banks of 3 presets. You could have A1,2 and 3 be clean, crunch lead, B1,2,3 could be Blues, metal, solo, etc. I will have to think about what tones I want access totogether and prgram those presets that way, if I ever get my footswitch.


----------



## James Clent

Don't forget you can switch modes. I would love to have a few great presets and then switch to FX mode and be able to turn PreFx, ModFX, and Delay or or off to taste....
That's how I would use it live, I think. (Mine hasn't come yet)


----------



## Sean95m

Sweetwater has them in stock. I got mine from them on Saturday.


----------



## TeamSlacker

Left the local guitar shop with a new code 50, 2 weeks ago, first new amp, first marshall ever...... which promptly died completely within an hour of turning it on. Had just flipped thru all the presets, and was pressing the panel buttons to turn all effects off (not even playing a note at the time) and it shut down and wouldn't turn back on... Guess I got a dud.. sucks as it was the last one at the shop, and now I supposedly have to sit and wait till into Oct to get it or a new one back. Always fun handing over a chunk of cash with nothing to show for it for over a month... 
So I guess my first post point is... I wish I had a code to play with, much less the pedal or crappy instructions


----------



## Sean95m

You should get a refund from the store you bought it from since they don't have any more in stock and order from a different store. Sorry to hear that your Code was DOA.


----------



## Engelheimer

Ordered in Jan/got in July, footswitch a few weeks ago, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Got_My_Mojo_Working


----------



## Engelheimer

Sean95m said:


> You should get a refund from the store you bought it from since they don't have any more in stock and order from a different store. Sorry to hear that your Code was DOA.


Bummer man, Get'm to send you a new one, and throw in a footswitch for the hassle...


----------



## Engelheimer

stock_hippie said:


> the CODE will explode...get it...?



It is a fact that when your amp starts sounding great, it either blows up or catches on fire!


----------



## Ant000

Does anyone else have issues with the music playback?

It doesn't seem to work with Apple Music if you have iTunes Match enabled. I wonder if it's a DRM thing? It shouldn't be?

Such a bummer cause I wanna slow songs down but I use streaming and iTunes Match to download songs to my phone.

You can even just bypass the playback thing and stream right to the speaker but I need to slow stuff down haha... This is not the way to be practicing.... My neighbours must hate me.


----------



## Quoman7

It may be me! but I'm having a bit of trouble with my code 25 I can't seem to get a tone that sounds clear as in the highs seem too tinny and seem to get some sort of buzz effect on E string when note decays, this is on headphones, not tried through speaker yet! Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## AJU

its not the old Pre-amp - threshold too low/high issue is it.


----------



## Fern

Got a Code 50 yesterday. Anyone having issues with lack of output from every preset? I'm new at this and I've come across posts I no longer know where they are but i find the output isn't that powerful. I have the master set at 2 (can't crank it more due to neighbours) and everything else is at 12 o'clock. Some of the presets are worse than others but overall it's lacking grit. When I plug in headphones i have to crank up master volume to 10 pretty much to get decent listening volume while playing. No music playback happening during these findings. thanks for the input in advance...


----------



## Plectrum

Fern said:


> Got a Code 50 yesterday. Anyone having issues with lack of output from every preset? I'm new at this and I've come across posts I no longer know where they are but i find the output isn't that powerful. I have the master set at 2 (can't crank it more due to neighbours) and everything else is at 12 o'clock. Some of the presets are worse than others but overall it's lacking grit. When I plug in headphones i have to crank up master volume to 10 pretty much to get decent listening volume while playing. No music playback happening during these findings. thanks for the input in advance...



Quite the opposite. Master on 2 with the factory presets is too loud for home use. Remember also that the speaker needs to be broken in. Oh and the factory presets are rubbish. Create your own. And keep the noise gate/threshold as low as possible (0 is ideal  ) as it can cause issues as the note decays.

You do need to turn the master up a bit when using headphones I find (I'm using Marshall Majors) but not to 10 IME.


----------



## AJU

Yep there is a huge discrepancy with live vs headphone output - not sure why except that it maybe to prevent ears being blown out - the differences between some of the presets is huge so that maybe an issue. I still am getting round to changing the volumes on the setting so that I can use the master more usefully on speaker mode. Wifey is not best pleased with me some days she's asked me to look into taking marshall to court for releasing such a difficult beast to tame. 

She don't know the half of it when she goes out though ;-))) beast my arse - very exciting at LOUD LOUD LOUD and only a 25 too.


----------



## Plectrum

The 25 is a pussy cat  My 50 is a bit of a bruiser though. Not quite on the scale of my old 2x12 Valvestate which I recently sold but still very giggable.


----------



## mazzefr

Fern said:


> Got a Code 50 yesterday. Anyone having issues with lack of output from every preset? I'm new at this and I've come across posts I no longer know where they are but i find the output isn't that powerful. I have the master set at 2 (can't crank it more due to neighbours) and everything else is at 12 o'clock. Some of the presets are worse than others but overall it's lacking grit. When I plug in headphones i have to crank up master volume to 10 pretty much to get decent listening volume while playing. No music playback happening during these findings. thanks for the input in advance...



I'm guessing you may have high ohm headphones. Master volume at eleven oclock(about 4) is plenty loud for me. My headphones are 32ohm.


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> The 25 is a pussy cat  My 50 is a bit of a bruiser though. Not quite on the scale of my old 2x12 Valvestate which I recently sold but still very giggable.


dunno what sort of pussy cats you have in your neighbourhood ;-)


----------



## Plectrum

AJU said:


> dunno what sort of pussy cats you have in your neighbourhood ;-)


----------



## oachs83

Hey guys so I can't find it in this monster thread but was there ever a solution to the static noise from recording with the Code? I have tried a few cables and I am using Audacity I have never recorded ever before so not sure if I am doing something wrong but man this is unbearable. I am trying to us the usb. Here is a small clip it gets really terrible near the end.


----------



## hcelizondo

oachs83 said:


> Hey guys so I can't find it in this monster thread but was there ever a solution to the static noise from recording with the Code? I have tried a few cables and I am using Audacity I have never recorded ever before so not sure if I am doing something wrong but man this is unbearable. I am trying to us the usb. Here is a small clip it gets really terrible near the end.




I found that using USB 3.0 eliminate he issue 90% of the time. If you have USB 3 in your PC give it a try


----------



## oachs83

hcelizondo said:


> I found that using USB 3.0 eliminate he issue 90% of the time. If you have USB 3 in your PC give it a try



Wow that seemed to be the ticket. Thanks a bunch man!!


----------



## Ant000

Ant000 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the music playback?
> 
> It doesn't seem to work with Apple Music if you have iTunes Match enabled. I wonder if it's a DRM thing? It shouldn't be?
> 
> Such a bummer cause I wanna slow songs down but I use streaming and iTunes Match to download songs to my phone.
> 
> You can even just bypass the playback thing and stream right to the speaker but I need to slow stuff down haha... This is not the way to be practicing.... My neighbours must hate me.



Marshall got back to me and said its a DRM thing. Lame.

Everybody is getting my cash just... let me rock...


----------



## Fern

Anyone having to "tap to sync" everytime you open the gateway app?


----------



## oachs83

So the Eminence CV-75 speaker just arrived today. I ordered some way better usb cables that will be here Friday. Hopefully over the weekend I can get a few recordings of the original speaker and then the Eminence for comparison. I hope it really opens this amp up. Just be warned I really am a novice player and that will make the comparison suffer a bit. Not going to lie I really don't mind the original speaker all that bad but just feel there is a lot of untapped potential with this amp due to cost cutting.


----------



## Plectrum

Fern said:


> Anyone having to "tap to sync" everytime you open the gateway app?



Everyone gets that. I've found that rather than doing that it's easier to rotate the preset knob on the amp.


----------



## TKB

I will have to try the USB on mine to record and see if I have issues because all I have is 2.0 USB. One thing to remember is when a new model comes out of anything the price is usually very inflated to cover the engineering costs but Marshall chose to keep the introductory cost low so that deserves my highest admiration. There are always bugs in the 1st few versions of anything so you take a chance by not waiting a few months. I purchased a keeper a few weeks ago - CODE 50. I can't stop playing it. It transports me to the old Humble Pie/Hendricks/Thin Lizzy days because it sounds so damn good. Rock on....


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> Everyone gets that. I've found that rather than doing that it's easier to rotate the preset knob on the amp.


Last few times I've used it seems to have picked up quite well on its own, dunno why though as no changes to gateway or amp as far as I can tell.


----------



## Vrekopanos

Hi guys! 

Anyone managed to connect the amp through USB to Cubase? 

It worked through headphone jack but I'd like to try the USB as well to see the difference since it's a digital amp. 

Cheers


----------



## thomasvscott

Javich said:


> Hi, anybody can tell me which speaker is in the code amp? Is it possible to replace the original speaker for another one? My goal is to put a celestion cream inside the code amp, possible?


Yes, Straight out of the box my CODE 50 is unusable...It took me hours just to get two really good Jubilee and JTM sims....I have tried several different replacement speakers including a WGS and Tonetubby...HUGE improvement. I also added a speaker jack and downloaded a schematic for the class compliant USB so I can use a REAL Line out! I have to tell you that this is probably the worst product for modeling I have ever owned. It has taken me an entire weekend to dial in just a few tones that I can use in a live application. I will spend a week or two dialing in tones that I need for casino gigs and to me that is unacceptable. With 100 presets you would think there would be at least a handful of useful sims...but, NO!
I give Marshall a HUGE thumbs down.


----------



## culpster

thomasvscott said:


> Yes, Straight out of the box my CODE 50 is unusable...It took me hours just to get two really good Jubilee and JTM sims....I have tried several different replacement speakers including a WGS and Tonetubby...HUGE improvement. I also added a speaker jack and downloaded a schematic for the class compliant USB so I can use a REAL Line out! I have to tell you that this is probably the worst product for modeling I have ever owned. It has taken me an entire weekend to dial in just a few tones that I can use in a live application. I will spend a week or two dialing in tones that I need for casino gigs and to me that is unacceptable. With 100 presets you would think there would be at least a handful of useful sims...but, NO!
> I give Marshall a HUGE thumbs down.



I think you may feel different after a week or so. I had the same feelings at first. Spent a little of time tweaking and getting to know what each of the cabs actually controlled in the EQ and started my patches from scratch. Agree completely on the presets. Although, in fairness, I never had a modeller that I have actually found a useful sim right out of the box. I found a lot of my tones with the Plexi.
Also try using the Dist, GUV, and ODR pedals as shapers. I found putting the DIST in front of an amp with 0.8 of gain, 2 or 3 in tone and 4.8 to 5.3 in level just added a lot to the harmonics. Also the Presence, Resonance and Gate make a huge difference with the amps as they do in real life. Patch sharing should start to be active quickly, give us an idea of particular tones you are looking for. I could possibly help?
I play in covers band so I might come across something that sounds good at gig levels and pass it on.


----------



## oachs83

So here is the code with a speaker swap with an Eminence CV -75. First off just a heads up if you do plan on a swap the tools you will need aer a T20 torx drive and a #2 phillips screwdriver a regular screwdriver helps as well as far as gently removing the connectors to the AC cord. Here are a few pictures. 


















So first off this speaker did add I would say 8lbs or so I am not kidding and would be surprised if the stock speaker weighed over 3lbs. You can just see from the photos how cheap it really is, there is silicone holding the thing together for crying out loud haha. The stock is a 4 ohm and I replaced it with a 8 ohm being it's solid state that will not affect it, the sound was a tad quieter so the volume did need to be bumped up. Another issue is I only have a 3ft usb cord for recording, I bought what I thought a much higher quality longer cord and plugged it into the 2.0 usb to record. It was so noisy I couldn't record a darn thing so I need to work on getting around to trying to record this Eminence speaker.

Overall I have only had about 1 hour of playing with the new speaker. The first thing I really noticed is it just sounds more like a "guitar speaker" the setting I had for the original speaker don't transition well over to the new one I will have to spend a lot more time tweaking. Also the Presets from factory are really terrible with this speaker. However like I said it sounds more organic and what I am use to, it really shines with a clean setting as all the notes seem to jump out now when I strum the guitar. Overdrive mode is not as noticeable but I need to give it time and really let this speaker break in. Once I get this broke in I am really going to dial in some tones and hopefully get a good comparison recording. Honestly to me after an hour straight of the new speaker I think I just got use to it and am forgetting what the old one sounded like and really need a side by side comparison. One thing I will say however if you just plan to use the Code at bedroom levels and it will never leave the house I would not bother with the swap unless you are afraid of the speaker falling apart (and after looking at it I kind of am lol). This is obviously the biggest area Marshall cut cost. The big improvement really is at louder levels such as practicing and gigging. I gigged this amp this past Friday with the stock speaker and was a little meh with it. The biggest thing is I really didn't "feel" it however it is all new to me. It seems already as I turn the amp up I will have a better time, my next gig is this Saturday so we will see. To me it was worth the $90 for the speaker even if it does add some weight.


----------



## Plectrum

That's a great write-up oachs83. Do let us know how you get on gigging with the new speaker.


----------



## oachs83

Plectrum said:


> That's a great write-up oachs83. Do let us know how you get on gigging with the new speaker.



Hey thank you, I really think Marshall kind of dropped the ball not putting a better speaker in this thing. If this had a speaker close to this quality of the Eminence and a price tag of $299 I really think a lot of the guys that are on the fence would purchase one. However I do see where they want to keep weight down and bring in a lot of beginner players. One thing I am just speculating but maybe they couldn't get half the presets with a quality speaker that is voiced for guitars. It's almost like the stock one is voiced differently and not so much a guitar speaker. I can't really put my thumb on it. I am getting better quality sound with it but I can see it is not going to be as versatile as far as getting 100 presets from it. I am thinking of making an open back similar to my DSL40c to try out as well.

PS. It kind of reminds me of the DSL40c where so many were throwing in different speakers (me included) so much that companies like Sweetwater where even selling them with greenbacks etc. I don't think that will happen with the Code but Marshall exactly has not had the best track record of included speakers lately.


----------



## Plectrum

oachs83 said:


> Hey thank you, I really think Marshall kind of dropped the ball not putting a better speaker in this thing. If this had a speaker close to this quality of the Eminence and a price tag of $299 I really think a lot of the guys that are on the fence would purchase one. However I do see where they want to keep weight down and bring in a lot of beginner players. One thing I am just speculating but maybe they couldn't get half the presets with a quality speaker that is voiced for guitars. It's almost like the stock one is voiced differently and not so much a guitar speaker. I can't really put my thumb on it. I am getting better quality sound with it but I can see it is not going to be as versatile as far as getting 100 presets from it. I am thinking of making an open back similar to my DSL40c to try out as well.
> 
> PS. It kind of reminds me of the DSL40c where so many were throwing in different speakers (me included) so much that companies like Sweetwater where even selling them with greenbacks etc. I don't think that will happen with the Code but Marshall exactly has not had the best track record of included speakers lately.



I think you need to consider that the stock speaker's job is to emulate a range of cabinets rather than be a great sounding speaker in its own right. An FRFR speaker would probably be the best choice but maybe that's not feasible at this price point. Remember that CODE competes in a very competitive, price-sensitive part of the market.


----------



## Antmax

I don't know much about speakers. Would be nice to get some kind of graph of the stock speaker signature that you could compare to others and work out what would be a good match. 
I doubt Marshall will be interested in sharing or suggesting a good upgrade. It was obvious that the speaker would take the biggest hit to meet the budget because electronic components in a budget digital amp are probably going to be pretty generic and cheap. The software licensing probably cost more. If they used the same thing, the Softube plexi VST costs almost as much as the 25 to purchase separately and their bundle of jubilee, plexi and bluesbreaker costs more than the CODE Head..


----------



## sinlimo

Agreed! The stock speaker is lightweight in just about every sense of the word. 

i swapped in an 8-ohm WGS British Lead speaker, and am very pleased with the results. I def had to tweak my presets, and in most cases turn the "CAB" off, but it sounds so much better. The volume drop was hardly noticeable... the only downside as Oachs83 noted was the increase in weight to the amp, but it's well worth it!


----------



## oachs83

You guys that are much smarter than I can maybe decipher this speaker? It the only label on the entire stock speaker.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It means cheap speaker to keep price down." 
I temporarily put an old 16 ohm Traynor AlNico in mine, smoother, nicer less harsh highs and not such flubby lows. I liked it, it was OK as is but can't really tell what it needs until you can compare. I ran the leads to my Mesa 1x12 V30 cab and man, nice! So when I feel like taking apart that cab I'll put the 8 ohm V30 in the Code. 
In the mean time, I have to change the EQ a bit on some presets and the amp is a bit heavier but it was so light to begin with....I dont really care if the cab sims don't sound like tne cabs they are modeling, I just want it go sound good! Lows are nice with the cab sims, gives it some punch. I look forward to a practice with it!!


----------



## oachs83

Thats the main thing that all the cab sims amp sims etc. labels should be ignored. What sounded like a 100w with a 1960v on the stock speaker not so much anymore with a more traditional speaker. You almost have to go into it blind and try EVERYTHING all over again.


----------



## TKB

thomasvscott said:


> Yes, Straight out of the box my CODE 50 is unusable...It took me hours just to get two really good Jubilee and JTM sims....I have tried several different replacement speakers including a WGS and Tonetubby...HUGE improvement. I also added a speaker jack and downloaded a schematic for the class compliant USB so I can use a REAL Line out! I have to tell you that this is probably the worst product for modeling I have ever owned. It has taken me an entire weekend to dial in just a few tones that I can use in a live application. I will spend a week or two dialing in tones that I need for casino gigs and to me that is unacceptable. With 100 presets you would think there would be at least a handful of useful sims...but, NO!
> I give Marshall a HUGE thumbs down.



I wonder if a Beringer Ultra-G DI Box would be a good solution ($40 new). The review from Cheap Gear Review on You Tube sounds great:



I am actually shocked that a good tone cannot be dialed in with the code 50. Could it be possible yours is just defective? I have found that USB recording with it does change the EQ but that should be able to be adjusted to your liking. I wish you were my neighbor so you could show me what the issue is. Just to put everything into perspective...we are talking about a $250 Marshall 50 watt combo amp that was just released. Buy a 1st year model of anything and you will find something that doesn't agree with you. I can't stop playing mine and I've waited 61 years for tech to get to this point. Strange but true.....


----------



## TKB

oachs83 said:


> Hey guys so I can't find it in this monster thread but was there ever a solution to the static noise from recording with the Code? I have tried a few cables and I am using Audacity I have never recorded ever before so not sure if I am doing something wrong but man this is unbearable. I am trying to us the usb. Here is a small clip it gets really terrible near the end.




I experienced a similiar "problem". I actually was able to cure it by messing with my Direct Sound setting in my DAW software (I used Tracktion 4 - it was free and maybe still is). What DAW software are you using. Check out my RATT preset and you will hear a few sounds that would disappear in a mix or pass as string noise. There may be an update for this coming out but until then I believe you can clear it up if you are willing to do some tweaking. Good luck.


----------



## oachs83

TKB, im just using Audacity. Another gentleman mention plugging into a 2.0 usb slot and it cleared up for me with the 4ft cord I have. I purchased a 15ft cord and in the 2.0 slot with longer cord it is the noisiest it's ever been. I have not tried the shorter cord yet o see if it shuts back up. It's kinda a hassle to use that short cord for me but I'll eventually try it again.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Well, here is my Code50. I made some changes for no other reason than I was bored and felt like there was tons of room for improvement.





Added some gold piping and a gold logo from Mojotone.










I had this 'farting' sound from the original speaker on low notes and at first I thought it was just the poor quality stock speaker, but it was still there after I installed the replacement speaker. Well, as some others have also found, the surround on the speaker was making contact with the of area of the baffle that Marshall decided not to remove to allow the logo to be placed on the front of the speaker grill. So, I picked up a 3/4" THK x 12" speaker ring from Amazon and some longer hardware from he local hardware store. Marked, drilled the holes, and then installed the replacement. Now the speaker surround no longer makes contact with the baffle and so no more 'farting'.







Stock v. Replacement Speaker - An EVM12L - 8OHM. I think the EVM weighs more than the Code itself, but it definitely sounds better to me.

Overall I'm happier with it than the day it arrived, but I'm pretty sure I could have achieved similar results for less.


----------



## TKB

oachs83 said:


> TKB, im just using Audacity. Another gentleman mention plugging into a 2.0 usb slot and it cleared up for me with the 4ft cord I have. I purchased a 15ft cord and in the 2.0 slot with longer cord it is the noisiest it's ever been. I have not tried the shorter cord yet o see if it shuts back up. It's kinda a hassle to use that short cord for me but I'll eventually try it again.


I have 21 years as an electronic technician so now you've got me wondering if a *torroidal transformer* on the USB cable may cure the weird high freq problem. If I have a spare one somewhere I will try it. Thanks for leading me to this solution. I am sure Marshall is aware of it.


----------



## TKB

Wylde Chylde said:


> Well, here is my Code50. I made some changes for no other reason than I was bored and felt like there was tons of room for improvement.
> Stock v. Replacement Speaker - An EVM12L - 8OHM. I think the EVM weighs more than the Code itself, but it definitely sounds better to me.
> Overall I'm happier with it than the day it arrived, but I'm pretty sure I could have achieved similar results for less.



I am curious about something. I have seen quite a few posts where the speaker has been replaced with an 8 ohm. If the original was a 4 ohm why haven't people been using 4 ohms for replacement? At the risk of sounding to technical the volume will possibly decrease slightly with an 8 ohm (unless that's what your looking for) but with a bigger magnet on another 4 ohm speaker you can actually make the amp louder in a live situation when the master volume is at a high setting. This is why some 50 watt amps sound as loud as some 100 watt amps....it's just because the speaker has an SPL (sound pressure level) of 6 db higher (the SPL doubles with each 6 DB - that means twice as loud). The speaker you replaced it with will probably be just fine because the magnet is huge so it probably has a high SPL rating but just a little knowledge on SLP ratings...a 50 watt combo will be as loud as a 100 watt combo if the SPL rating is 6 DB higher than the 100 watt combo's speaker. I hope I didn't loose anyone with my rant. I guess the bottom line is "If it sounds good it is good". Rock on...


----------



## Wylde Chylde

TKB said:


> I am curious about something. I have seen quite a few posts where the speaker has been replaced with an 8 ohm. If the original was a 4 ohm why haven't people been using 4 ohms for replacement? At the risk of sounding to technical the volume will possibly decrease slightly with an 8 ohm (unless that's what your looking for) but with a bigger magnet on another 4 ohm speaker you can actually make the amp louder in a live situation when the master volume is at a high setting. This is why some 50 watt amps sound as loud as some 100 watt amps....it's just because the speaker has an SPL (sound pressure level) of 6 db higher (the SPL doubles with each 6 DB - that means twice as loud). The speaker you replaced it with will probably be just fine because the magnet is huge so it probably has a high SPL rating but just a little knowledge on SLP ratings...a 50 watt combo will be as loud as a 100 watt combo if the SPL rating is 6 DB higher than the 100 watt combo's speaker. I hope I didn't loose anyone with my rant. I guess the bottom line is "If it sounds good it is good". Rock on...



I looked very briefly for a 4 ohm 12" guitar speaker and didn't really like what I was finding...which was a pretty slim selection. In a perfect world where all things were equal and the only different between the two speakers was the efficiency rating, then yes, it is quite possible there would be a loss of volume after changing out the stock 4ohm speaker for an 8 ohm replacement.

I believe you would also be correct in the assertion that if you had a 4ohm speaker with a lower efficiency rating and replaced it with an 8ohm with a higher efficiency rating, you could cancel out the loss cause by the higher impedance load. The EVM has a 100db efficiency rating and I doubt the stock speaker is even close to that. I could be wrong though.

Now I have no idea what the specs are on the factory speaker, only that I didn't care for it. Maybe that would have changed after it broke in, but to my ears it sounds better with the EVM right out of the gate.

Either way, I'm not playing live, just at home and didn't perceive any volume loss by switching to the 8 ohm vs the stock 4 ohm.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I also have troubles finding a 4 ohm speaker, I don't wanna spend a pile on it. I have a 16 ohm and 8 accessible and will choose the 8. It is a V30 with 100dB sensitivity which I also guess will be better than the stock. It has plenty of volume for small gigs and loses only a touch to go to 8m ohms which, as stated above, may well be compensated by the sensitivity rating.
Also, I may get a little crazy and run a speaker out jack from the internal so I could run another 8 ohm 1x12 in a little "stack" just for giggles...


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Jethro Rocker said:


> I also have troubles finding a 4 ohm speaker, I don't wanna spend a pile on it. I have a 16 ohm and 8 accessible and will choose the 8. It is a V30 with 100dB sensitivity which I also guess will be better than the stock. It has plenty of volume for small gigs and loses only a touch to go to 8m ohms which, as stated above, may well be compensated by the sensitivity rating.
> Also, I may get a little crazy and run a speaker out jack from the internal so I could run another 8 ohm 1x12 in a little "stack" just for giggles...



I have similar plans to run a speaker out jack at some point in the future. It's a fun little amp to play around with, but I don't take it very seriously.


----------



## TKB

Thanks for the replies. I now understand why 8 ohm speakers are being used. There may not be any difference in "perceived" volume if the 8 ohm speaker is of a much higher quality. All the technicality can get downright silly sometimes. Thanks for all the cool posts everyone. Food for thought...


----------



## oachs83

TKB said:


> I have 21 years as an electronic technician so now you've got me wondering if a *torroidal transformer* on the USB cable may cure the weird high freq problem. If I have a spare one somewhere I will try it. Thanks for leading me to this solution. I am sure Marshall is aware of it.



Torroidal transformer? Mr I don't know what you just called me but I don't take kindly to criticism LOL. 

Anyways I really don't know what that means I will tell you this the only usb to mini usb cord I had in the house was for hooking up to an old Playstation 3 controller. Like I said I was getting noise although not near as bad as it is now it still was pretty bad. I switched that playstation cord to a 2.0 usb and it almost completely got rid of the noise. Fast forward to ordering a 15ft long cable for convenience. PLugging that cable in to a 2.0 usb or any other one the noise is so loud and constant its unlistenable.


----------



## chiliphil1

Wylde Chylde said:


>



Wow, and the speaker costs more than the amp!


----------



## culpster

chiliphil1 said:


> Wow, and the speaker costs more than the amp!


I'm sure he had it laying around, I have several laying around. Not of that type, but several speakers laying around the house. I figure that I would give the speaker time to break in before asserting myself. Oh, and I am lazy since I don't have a gig coming up.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

chiliphil1 said:


> Wow, and the speaker costs more than the amp!





culpster said:


> I'm sure he had it laying around, I have several laying around. Not of that type, but several speakers laying around the house. I figure that I would give the speaker time to break in before asserting myself. Oh, and I am lazy since I don't have a gig coming up.



Correct. I had ordered this for an extension cab but hadn't installed it yet, so I thought what the hell, I'll throw it in the Code for giggles. I'm sure at some point I will pull it out in favor of something else, but for now it's calling the Code 'home'.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Wylde Chylde said:


> Well, here is my Code50. I made some changes for no other reason than I was bored and felt like there was tons of room for improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some gold piping and a gold logo from Mojotone.



That looks pretty good, dude


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Here's the big old Traynor driver I installed from about 1970.


----------



## blues_n_cues

if they ever get the USB/DAW right...........


----------



## DavidC

Marshall Code50 combo - first impressions

This initial review is a bit long winded and rambling as it's been compiled over a few weeks as I've used the combo.

I purchased the amp from Dawsons and first impressions were not good at all. I very nearly returned it after a few hours as I thought something was wrong with it. Pretty much all the demo patches sounded terrible to my ears.

There was an unpleasant distortion present on all of them!

However I decided to program some patches of my own from scratch and discovered that there are actually some pretty good sounds hidden in the Code50.

I have fairly recently retired from 'proper' gigging and started doing some small, local work. It's the first time for many years that I've had to load, transport, carry and set up my own gear and I discovered that, due to extreme old age and physical weakness (and laziness), that I can no longer use big amps!
My days of Marshall, Orange or Hiwatt stacks are gone.
In the past I've always returned to my favorite VOX AC30s but an AC30 in a flight case weighs probably over 50kg and cripples me. Even without the case its around 30kg. Lugging 2 of them around is beyond me now. But to me they always have certain sweetness of tone that pleases me.

So, having spent some time fiddling with my Code50 I have now programmed a few patches which, in my house at any rate, sound very good indeed.
Mods, delays and reverbs sound OK. I don't like the stomp stuff but, I guess, if Marshall overdrive or distortion pedals are your thing, they might suit you. I like a Tube Screamer and a Whammy pedal personally.

At a rehearsal it worked quite well with a few tweaks required to my sounds but, in the end, it sounded pretty good and was perfectly useable. Next onto a real gig to see how it performs there.

I have encountered the freezing up problem when saving presets which was a bit of a pain at the rehearsal. I'm not sure if I can live with that and, hopefully, a software update will sort it out as well as reducing the noise on some of the sounds which need the noise gate to make them useable - but the gate makes the amp almost unuseable as it is noticeable when the guitars volume is rolled back even when the gate is turned quite low. 

UPDATE: The amp has just been returned to Dawsons. Not having access to another to compare it I would imagine that it's faulty as I can't see Marshall allowing such a crummy sounding amp to get onto the market.

I know personal taste is a funny old thing and I have a liking for British amps and don't really like American amps which I've owned. i.e. I love especially VOX amps and HiWatts but dislike Fenders - although I've only had a few vintage Twin Reverbs in the past - and Mesa Boogies. To my mind you can't beat a Gibson Les Paul played through a VOX AC30.
Oddly enough all my amps end up sounding like me regardless of what they are! I'm a firm believer in the sound coming mainly from the player and that the guitar/amp combination is just one small part of that sound.

I mujst admit that I wish I'd returned it for a refund as soon as I had tried it out but family matters took me away from home for a few weeks. The only good thing about it as far as I'm concerned is that it only weighs 13kg and I can carry it without crippling myself!!

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## TKB

oachs83 said:


> Torroidal transformer? Mr I don't know what you just called me but I don't take kindly to criticism LOL.



Just an FYI...a torroidal transformer is what you see in Wylde Chylde's 3rd picture of his opened amp. It's in the lower left hand corner near the bottom (the round thing the blue and white wires are looped through).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

So what changed, David C? You liked it as it sounded "very good indeed" then returned it because it sounds crummy. Not sure in what way? What happened? Mine is quite good - again, I did change out the speaker but even before that, it sounded good enough for practicing, I think and perhaps small venues though I haven't got there yet.


----------



## AJU

not an electronics/magnetic induction specialist but why do the speaker wires pass through one of those toroidal thingys on the way to the speaker anyway, assuming those blue & white wires are the speaker wires.


----------



## chiliphil1

Wylde Chylde said:


> Correct. I had ordered this for an extension cab but hadn't installed it yet, so I thought what the hell, I'll throw it in the Code for giggles. I'm sure at some point I will pull it out in favor of something else, but for now it's calling the Code 'home'.



I figured as much.. Just making a joke..


----------



## Wylde Chylde

chiliphil1 said:


> I figured as much.. Just making a joke..


All good. Trust me, as I was putting the speaker in I just kept saying that it cost more and weighs more than what I was putting it in and how absurd it really was that I was installing it in the Code. I guess the joke is on me because it ended up sounding pretty good.


----------



## Plectrum

Jethro Rocker said:


> So what changed, David C? You liked it as it sounded "very good indeed" then returned it because it sounds crummy. Not sure in what way? What happened? Mine is quite good - again, I did change out the speaker but even before that, it sounded good enough for practicing, I think and perhaps small venues though I haven't got there yet.



I'd also love to know.


----------



## Kleetus Plaster Dogs

DavidC said:


> Marshall Code50 combo - first impressions
> 
> This initial review is a bit long winded and rambling as it's been compiled over a few weeks as I've used the combo.
> 
> I purchased the amp from Dawsons and first impressions were not good at all. I very nearly returned it after a few hours as I thought something was wrong with it. Pretty much all the demo patches sounded terrible to my ears.
> 
> There was an unpleasant distortion present on all of them!
> 
> However I decided to program some patches of my own from scratch and discovered that there are actually some pretty good sounds hidden in the Code50.
> 
> I have fairly recently retired from 'proper' gigging and started doing some small, local work. It's the first time for many years that I've had to load, transport, carry and set up my own gear and I discovered that, due to extreme old age and physical weakness (and laziness), that I can no longer use big amps!
> My days of Marshall, Orange or Hiwatt stacks are gone.
> In the past I've always returned to my favorite VOX AC30s but an AC30 in a flight case weighs probably over 50kg and cripples me. Even without the case its around 30kg. Lugging 2 of them around is beyond me now. But to me they always have certain sweetness of tone that pleases me.
> 
> So, having spent some time fiddling with my Code50 I have now programmed a few patches which, in my house at any rate, sound very good indeed.
> Mods, delays and reverbs sound OK. I don't like the stomp stuff but, I guess, if Marshall overdrive or distortion pedals are your thing, they might suit you. I like a Tube Screamer and a Whammy pedal personally.
> 
> At a rehearsal it worked quite well with a few tweaks required to my sounds but, in the end, it sounded pretty good and was perfectly useable. Next onto a real gig to see how it performs there.
> 
> I have encountered the freezing up problem when saving presets which was a bit of a pain at the rehearsal. I'm not sure if I can live with that and, hopefully, a software update will sort it out as well as reducing the noise on some of the sounds which need the noise gate to make them useable - but the gate makes the amp almost unuseable as it is noticeable when the guitars volume is rolled back even when the gate is turned quite low.
> 
> UPDATE: The amp has just been returned to Dawsons. Not having access to another to compare it I would imagine that it's faulty as I can't see Marshall allowing such a crummy sounding amp to get onto the market.
> 
> I know personal taste is a funny old thing and I have a liking for British amps and don't really like American amps which I've owned. i.e. I love especially VOX amps and HiWatts but dislike Fenders - although I've only had a few vintage Twin Reverbs in the past - and Mesa Boogies. To my mind you can't beat a Gibson Les Paul played through a VOX AC30.
> Oddly enough all my amps end up sounding like me regardless of what they are! I'm a firm believer in the sound coming mainly from the player and that the guitar/amp combination is just one small part of that sound.
> 
> I mujst admit that I wish I'd returned it for a refund as soon as I had tried it out but family matters took me away from home for a few weeks. The only good thing about it as far as I'm concerned is that it only weighs 13kg and I can carry it without crippling myself!!
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


Your right, the internal dist/od/gov are not very good. Using an external dirt box in front gives me quite good tone and reacts well to vol roll off.


----------



## aussiebluesville

i'm using a joyo us dream in front on my code25 and it is quality tone to beg for


----------



## Sean95m

Well my Code 50 started cutting out on me tonight. The it died. When I turn it on all I get is a blinking display the foot switch wont light up. I haven't even had it for 2 weeks. Totally bummed out as I was wanting to jam out. I called the store I bought it from and left a message.


----------



## big dooley

Sean95m said:


> Well my Code 50 started cutting out on me tonight. The it died. When I turn it on all I get is a blinking display the foot switch wont light up. I haven't even had it for 2 weeks. Totally bummed out as I was wanting to jam out. I called the store I bought it from and left a message.


if you don't mind doing things yourself, check the inner wiring, especially the wide ribbon cable... see if all the sockets are set in place


----------



## Sean95m

big dooley said:


> if you don't mind doing things yourself, check the inner wiring, especially the wide ribbon cable... see if all the sockets are set in place


I tried everything but opening up the amp witch would probably mess with the warranty. I just got it 2 weeks ago it hasn't been moved around. It has sat in one spot. It just died on me.


----------



## big dooley

the ribbon cable is prone to come loose, due to the way it is tied up (sometimes too tight) 
the connector will not make contact anymore, leaving the amp dead in its track
had the same thing going on with my 25


----------



## oachs83

Yeah there is no way of telling if you open the back up unless you use the wrong tool and knarl the screws t20 torx is what you need. You don't have to move the amp vibration from playing can cause a poorly connected ribbon cable from factory to come loose.


----------



## TKB

AJU said:


> not an electronics/magnetic induction specialist but why do the speaker wires pass through one of those toroidal thingys on the way to the speaker anyway, assuming those blue & white wires are the speaker wires.


My 1st impression was that they were the AC plug wires (because that's close to where the AC plug is). If Wylde Childe sees this post he may let us know. A torroid transformer is used to restrict "RF Parasitic Signals". In plain english that means it should only allow lower frequencies to pass (like 60 cycles AC and not the radio signals or your neighbors drill that are absorbed by the power lines and delivered to your outlets). There really is a lot of thought in these code series. By the way...I am fighting the urge to just open it up to see what's inside. At my age that could be a disaster waiting to happen. I will leave that to you brave souls.


----------



## oachs83

TKB said:


> I have 21 years as an electronic technician so now you've got me wondering if a *torroidal transformer* on the USB cable may cure the weird high freq problem. If I have a spare one somewhere I will try it. Thanks for leading me to this solution. I am sure Marshall is aware of it.



So just and update I went ahead and used the shorter cable for recording that i had luck with before. Well it must have been a fluke as all 3 cables i own make terrible noises. For whatever reason I was able to make a 5 minute clip with no noise with that 6ft cable but now it's just as noisy as the rest. Marshall needs to address this.


----------



## AJU

Looking at this one http://www.marshallforum.com/index....igital-amp-series.87678/page-152#post-1544072 I think you may be right about the power connectors it looks like the speaker wires are red/black


----------



## AJU

TKB said:


> I have 21 years as an electronic technician so now you've got me wondering if a *torroidal transformer* on the USB cable may cure the weird high freq problem. If I have a spare one somewhere I will try it. Thanks for leading me to this solution. I am sure Marshall is aware of it.


They won't be unless someone has told them. They seem to know about some noise on

https://my.marshall.com/questions/37

which has an example sound at



Interestingly this report

https://my.marshall.com/questions/191

dated august 9th suggests marshall does know and have fixed it and will be releasing it soon but no sign of it yet.

However, this one

https://my.marshall.com/questions/304

dated 28th (yesterday) suggests

"_The update should be ready very soon, we are just waiting for the go ahead from our tech department to have it released. We sincerley apologise for the delay and will keep you updated.

Thanks

Team Marshall_"

Hopefully this is the one you are talking about though if not perhaps you should advise marshall


----------



## oachs83

Yeah thats the exact noise mine makes.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

TKB said:


> My 1st impression was that they were the AC plug wires (because that's close to where the AC plug is). *If Wylde Childe sees this post* he may let us know. A torroid transformer is used to restrict "RF Parasitic Signals". In plain english that means it should only allow lower frequencies to pass (like 60 cycles AC and not the radio signals or your neighbors drill that are absorbed by the power lines and delivered to your outlets). There really is a lot of thought in these code series. By the way...I am fighting the urge to just open it up to see what's inside. At my age that could be a disaster waiting to happen. I will leave that to you brave souls.


Just a FYI...

If you want to garner someone's attention & call them to the conversation, put "@" in front of their username, like this:

@Wylde Chylde 

so, it will give him a notification & now, when he sees this, he can backtrack to the conversation, that's pertinent to him...


----------



## DavidC

Jethro Rocker said:


> So what changed, David C? You liked it as it sounded "very good indeed" then returned it because it sounds crummy. Not sure in what way? What happened? Mine is quite good - again, I did change out the speaker but even before that, it sounded good enough for practicing, I think and perhaps small venues though I haven't got there yet.


I found that clean sounds could be good but crunch/overdrive sounds were horrible noisy and the gate had to be firmly shut which made the guitar cut off badly.


----------



## David Elliott

Pardon me if I missed the post(s), but did anyone ever try playing the amp with the back completely off or with a partial back installed??? I am pretty satisfied with the sound straight on, but off axis, not so much.


----------



## Sean95m

big dooley said:


> the ribbon cable is prone to come loose, due to the way it is tied up (sometimes too tight)
> the connector will not make contact anymore, leaving the amp dead in its track
> had the same thing going on with my 25


Sweetwater got back with me earlier today and they are sending me a new Code 50. It should be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed it doesn't end up having the same issue because I have been really enjoying this amp.


----------



## AJU

oachs83 said:


> Yeah thats the exact noise mine makes.


I don't know if you are on mymarshall but if you go over there and vote the relevant messages up they will float to the top and become more important. If enough people did this they would see how important some issues are - maybe!. 

The best way to view all the messages at once is to use

https://my.marshall.com/questions?pageSize=500​
the most voted one's are at the top the others you can see them in message order by just looking at their url - at the moment the highest numbered message is

https://my.marshall.com/questions/311​
I use the above all messages url because the search option does not seem to always work but the chrome page search does. Obviously chrome cannot search the messages answers using this method. If it helps also I use the chrome previous page (Left arrow at top left of window) as the marshal back to list goes back to the start. I've given them a fix for that whcih would take seconds to implement but they didn't bother with it yet ( 3 months or so ago I think).


----------



## AJU

David Elliott said:


> Pardon me if I missed the post(s), but did anyone ever try playing the amp with the back completely off or with a partial back installed??? I am pretty satisfied with the sound straight on, but off axis, not so much.


You could try searching the forum for say "Code remove back" or something similar perhaps - I think it will definitely sound different but as to how I'm not really sure.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

DavidC said:


> I found that clean sounds could be good but crunch/overdrive sounds were horrible noisy and the gate had to be firmly shut which made the guitar cut off badly.



I have the gate low but not off. I also really watch the gain so it is at a reasonable setting, I'm not finding it too bad. A touch noisy on some but expected. Strange. I am NOT using the pre pedals built in for the most part. Plenty of gain on the amps.



David Elliott said:


> Pardon me if I missed the post(s), but did anyone ever try playing the amp with the back completely off or with a partial back installed??? I am pretty satisfied with the sound straight on, but off axis, not so much.



I kinda did. I am going to do exactly that when I install the V30. I may just drill 2 large ports in the back if I find that it sounds better with a partly open back. It's sooo directional.


----------



## big dooley

i actually did it differently by putting insulation inside the cab of my 25... but then again i swapped in a speaker that delivers way more low end


----------



## Sean95m

I plugged in my Peavey Vypr 30 because I'm waiting on my Code 50 replacement that will be here tomorrow. Holy shit does it sound like crap in comparison to the Code 50!


----------



## Wylde Chylde

TKB said:


> My 1st impression was that they were the AC plug wires (because that's close to where the AC plug is). If Wylde Childe sees this post he may let us know. A torroid transformer is used to restrict "RF Parasitic Signals". In plain english that means it should only allow lower frequencies to pass (like 60 cycles AC and not the radio signals or your neighbors drill that are absorbed by the power lines and delivered to your outlets). There really is a lot of thought in these code series. By the way...I am fighting the urge to just open it up to see what's inside. At my age that could be a disaster waiting to happen. I will leave that to you brave souls.



Sorry guys, I just saw this. I don't know why there is a torroid on the stock speaker wire. I replaced mine with some longer wire to reach my terminals on the EVM a little easier and I left that torroid on the original wires. I haven't heard anything abnormal in the way of noise since doing so...although that is what my wife calls my playing. If I remember correctly, there are actually quite a few of them in there, not only on the speaker wires.


----------



## munkee

Anyone with the footswitch know how to program the tap tempo and Tuner into it???


----------



## Plectrum

munkee said:


> Anyone with the footswitch know how to program the tap tempo and Tuner into it???



According to the manual you just hold down the appropriate pair of buttons then press and release whichever footswitch button you want to assign it to.


----------



## munkee

Plectrum said:


> According to the manual you just hold down the appropriate pair of buttons then press and release whichever footswitch button you want to assign it to.


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## Outta Toon

So... are these amps a go or not? I know the heads won't be available till after the first of the year. I am thinking of getting a 50 to start with so that I can learn the platform. Are they worth purchasing?


----------



## Plectrum

Outta Toon said:


> So... are these amps a go or not? I know the heads won't be available till after the first of the year. I am thinking of getting a 50 to start with so that I can learn the platform. Are they worth purchasing?



Some of us are very happy our Codes. Others hated them and returned them almost immediately. You do need to work with them for some time to get the best of them. The factory presets are pretty awful and designed to appeal to a 12-year old. The speaker needs time to break in. If you're the sort of person who demands out of the box instant sonic perfection then Code will disappoint. If however you are on a tight budget, don't expect an entry-level amp to sound and feel like a hand-wired valve amp costing 8 times the price and are prepared to take the time to break the speaker in and develop your own presets then you may enjoy it.


----------



## chiliphil1

Outta Toon said:


> So... are these amps a go or not? I know the heads won't be available till after the first of the year. I am thinking of getting a 50 to start with so that I can learn the platform. Are they worth purchasing?



IMHO, yes. It is a modeling amp, it does have a SS power section, it can sound boomy.. BUT, if you're just looking for a great practice and at home amp it's a real winner. I can see gigging it with some time spent tweaking but like anything that is modeling you're going to have to put in a little work to get the best from it. It's the same with line6, etc. For the price I say go for it because I liked what I found in the 20 minutes I spent with one and I will be buying one, eventually.


----------



## Sean95m

Not to mention the potential of this amp with future firmware updates and patch sharing.


----------



## Antmax

I noticed a lot of people on other boards like the 25 but find the 50 too boomy. With some tweaking the 50 sounds really good considering how inexpensive it is. I often wonder if they shipped the 50 set up with the smaller 25 presets. The 25 having a smaller speaker needs the equalizer cranked up a little more in the lows. It doesn't explain the noisegate being so high, even on clean settings. 

After over 2 months I really like the amp. Initially when I first got it I was a little disappointed. Plugging the line out into my Marshall Woburn bluetooth speaker provided a much more balanced sound. I found that the 12" speaker in the code did need to be broken in and it sounds pretty good now. When I first got it the Bassbreaker was awful with a boomy muffled sound through the range, after break in the dynamic range has improved and it now sounds really good with minor tweaks.


----------



## Jewstar SG

I got this amp and foot pedal in August from Sweetwater and simply love it. Code 50 is loud and proud and I couldnt be happier!
I played my SG through it and its super easy to dial in the ACDC sound once you find their rig listed online. Best purchase i made in years and I can be a bit of a tone snob...


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> I noticed a lot of people on other boards like the 25 but find the 50 too boomy. With some tweaking the 50 sounds really good considering how inexpensive it is. I often wonder if they shipped the 50 set up with the smaller 25 presets. The 25 having a smaller speaker needs the equalizer cranked up a little more in the lows. It doesn't explain the noisegate being so high, even on clean settings.
> 
> After over 2 months I really like the amp. Initially when I first got it I was a little disappointed. Plugging the line out into my Marshall Woburn bluetooth speaker provided a much more balanced sound. I found that the 12" speaker in the code did need to be broken in and it sounds pretty good now. When I first got it the Bassbreaker was awful with a boomy muffled sound through the range, after break in the dynamic range has improved and it now sounds really good with minor tweaks.



I think the 25 and 50 have exactly the same presets. MAkes no difference to me anyway - just a slightly different flavour of rubbish to overwrite 

I assume you mean Bluesbreaker not Bassbreaker, which is a recreation of a 1950s/60s amp which never existed


----------



## flimbo

Those new Boss Katana amps look quite interesting from the Andertons video posted the other day on Youtube. Maybe better than the CODE?


----------



## Plectrum

flimbo said:


> Those new Boss Katana amps look quite interesting from the Andertons video posted the other day on Youtube. Maybe better than the CODE?



A very different product though because it's not trying to model other amps.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Depends what your use is. As others have pointed out, set your own presets!! I can't stress that enough. I happened to have a spare speaker so I changed mine out but it's ok as is. I am using mine for a versatile, decent sounding light compact amp for practices and small venues. 
I don't play with the buggy app, I don't USB, I don't headphone. For me and what I want it for, it's a great little amp. Also, for the budget - this is not a high end expensive amp. I noodle around and play on it a little pretty much every day. Fun discovering new sounds. It's more than I play my other amps right now, it's so easy. Footswitch coming Monday.


----------



## Antmax

Plectrum said:


> I assume you mean Bluesbreaker not Bassbreaker, which is a recreation of a 1950s/60s amp which never existed



Ohv yeah Lol. I was interested in the new budget fender bassbreaker which is very similar to the bluesbreaker an amp which started off as a modded fender.


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> Ohv yeah Lol. I was interested in the new budget fender bassbreaker which is very similar to the bluesbreaker an amp which started off as a modded fender.



Erm that's not exactly true. They did get the chance to borrow a Bassman and look at its circuit. They saw that it used the same well known circuit used countless other valve amps of the period. Saying a JTM45 is a copy of a Bassman is like saying my car is a copy of a Ferrari because it's got 4 wheels and an engine. And the guitarists who were asking Jim for an amp most emphatically didn't want anything that sounded like a Fender. A JMT45/Bluesbreaker is not a copy of a Fender.


----------



## Outta Toon

Thanks for all the replies fellas! I will probably go ahead and get me a 50 to start with and then look into getting the 2x12 and Head versions as well. I think from what I have researched so far that I am really going to like the Code platform. I am most concerned about sound and reliability issues. I think it is pretty cool that you can get your 50 setup the way it needs to be and then just transfer everything over to your other amps. Maybe just need to make a few minor tweaks to the bigger amps due to difference in sound without having to go through and reprogram each amp. If they work like they are supposed to, it could be a dream come true... I will probably throw a 4ohm WGS Veteran 30 or Retro 30 into my 50.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

A dream come true with limitations, remember it is an inexpensive amp. Certainly brighter sounding than it's counterparts IMO. I think the demos that have been shown indicate the quality of tones, pretty decent. Can always return it if unhappy. I like it!!


----------



## chiliphil1

flimbo said:


> Those new Boss Katana amps look quite interesting from the Andertons video posted the other day on Youtube. Maybe better than the CODE?



I just wonder what, if anything it picked up from the waza amp because that is a BEAST.


----------



## colkai

Personally, I like my Code 25, though I agree that some presets are dire and I've replaced a few of the more outlandish ones already. That said, I don't think all the presets are bad, but I am looking at it simply as a home amp and use it for fun


----------



## Scream And Fly

Just curious, do the Code amps have an actual guitar speaker, or is it some kind of FRFR speaker?


----------



## Antmax

Scream And Fly said:


> Just curious, do the Code amps have an actual guitar speaker, or is it some kind of FRFR speaker?



It's an actual guitar speaker so when you stream music to it, it sounds pretty bad. You probably wouldn't want to use it as a big bluetooth speaker if you appreciate good quality reproduction.


----------



## AJU

Music sounds much better in a good pair of headphones but the output seems quite limited.


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> It's an actual guitar speaker so when you stream music to it, it sounds pretty bad. You probably wouldn't want to use it as a big bluetooth speaker if you appreciate good quality reproduction.



I don't know if it's just my imagination but playback through USB sounds better to me than playback through the aux in (I've not tried Bluetooth).


----------



## ClassAxe

Quoman7 said:


> It may be me! but I'm having a bit of trouble with my code 25 I can't seem to get a tone that sounds clear as in the highs seem too tinny and seem to get some sort of buzz effect on E string when note decays, this is on headphones, not tried through speaker yet! Any tips would be appreciated.


I'm having a similar problem with my 50. The lows sound really "whoof whoof", the highs are really tinny, and there's not very much note clarity. Also...if I play a low E chord on the E and A strings and let it ring...after about 15 seconds I hear some kind of sound that reminds me of something shorting out. I'm not using headphones.


----------



## Zeg1

Didn't notice any high freq issue with mine, but the weird bad-digital-compression decay on the low notes is there, especially on the DSL OD preamp model... Even more present on headphone outputs..Less noticeable on other preamps though


----------



## frankr442

I think I've had luck getting rid of that "shorting out " (good description) sound by turning the noise gate WAY down.


----------



## Zeg1

even with threshold at 0, I get that weird low end decay


----------



## frankr442

I managed to dial up a couple of patches that don't "short out". When I get home tonight I'll see if I can figure out what does the trick, because I have some patches that are almost identical where one will have the decay buzz and another won't.


----------



## Tobby

I have the same problems with a brand new Code25.
The low ends have that strange "resonance", that are much more noticeable using a stronger input source (ie: fat humbuckers, full volume).

I wrote to Marshall's service desk, with examples, and audio clip and the exact preset used.
Yesterday, they sent back the following answer:

*"Our tech team have been working hard to resolve this issue and once the firmware update has been released this will rectify the problem you are experiencing. We apologise for the time taken to resolve this and I will email you personally to advise as soon as the update is released."*


----------



## Quoman7

Tobby said:


> I have the same problems with a brand new Code25.
> The low ends have that strange "resonance", that are much more noticeable using a stronger input source (ie: fat humbuckers, full volume).
> 
> I wrote to Marshall's service desk, with examples, and audio clip and the exact preset used.
> Yesterday, they sent back the following answer:
> 
> *"Our tech team have been working hard to resolve this issue and once the firmware update has been released this will rectify the problem you are experiencing. We apologise for the time taken to resolve this and I will email you personally to advise as soon as the update is released."*


 I think Marshal should advise everyone when this update is released!


----------



## AJU

They keep saying they will but not sure as they haven't actually had a release yet. For me it would help if they had the current versions listed on their website but whilst they are trying to be informative they have quite a way to go as yet.


----------



## frankr442

Didn't have much time last night, but on a JCM800 / Classic Marshall 100W patch, I was able to make the shorting buzz artifact come and go by raising and lowering the threshold, in this case about the 1.9 level. The gain of the amp and/or pedal also had an effect so that 1.9 is no magic number, just an example.
I'm sure there can be other factors causing that noise, so I'm not claiming this works in all cases, just one example.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ClassAxe said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my 50. The lows sound really "whoof whoof", the highs are really tinny, and there's not very much note clarity. Also...if I play a low E chord on the E and A strings and let it ring...after about 15 seconds I hear some kind of sound that reminds me of something shorting out. I'm not using headphones.


I've had that on occasion. It's like it's trying still to create some fade out sound but still gate the noise. I had a spare speaker so installed a V30 and boy what a difference. There's actually more high end but a different quality. Less boomy and not so harsh.


----------



## webcat

I've found on a Les Paul on neck pickup at full volume insounds incredibly bassy, like there's a low rattling going on. Doesn't happen on a strat or in middle or bridge position in the LP. Has anyone else experienced this? Im using the 50.

ETA: The amp actually vibrates during the above, and it does happen with a Straw too.


----------



## webcat

Anyone?


----------



## pak668

Have you tried lowering the Resonance setting? That might help.


----------



## Plectrum

My CODE 50 has a knob labelled "Bass". I find if I twist it this way or that way it increases or decreases the amount of bass the amp outputs. Perhaps your 50 has one too? (long shot I know).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The guitar at full volume. Where is amp set? I would say neck pickup on a LP through a turned up closed back little cab is going to sound bassy, period. I'm gonna either drill holes in yne back of mine or cut a piece out.


----------



## chiliphil1

I was about 2 seconds from pulling the trigger on one yesterday. I was in guitar center, cash in hand BUT.... they had a used pod HD500 and I went with it. I figured that the 4cm with midi control of my amp trumps the code, so it's back burner again but eventually I'll do it.


----------



## jmp45

Tobby said:


> *"Our tech team have been working hard to resolve this issue and once the firmware update has been released this will rectify the problem you are experiencing. We apologise for the time taken to resolve this and I will email you personally to advise as soon as the update is released."*



I use an ST-200 turbo tuner on my board but it would be nice to see them address the code tuner as well. It's not even close to being accurate and I suspect the pitch shift is related. An os x firmware utility would be helpful also.


----------



## webcat

pak668 said:


> Have you tried lowering the Resonance setting? That might help.





Plectrum said:


> My CODE 50 has a knob labelled "Bass". I find if I twist it this way or that way it increases or decreases the amount of bass the amp outputs. Perhaps your 50 has one too? (long shot I know).



Shockingly, I have adjusted the bass levels (and resonance). Both do make a difference of course but not necessarily what I'd expect - it still does it with both at 0. It's not so much the level of bass in the mix, more with the booming sound and vibrating. The amp doesn't need to be loud to experience it either, home levels around 2 does it, and it's obviously more pronounced in a band situation with the master on about 4.

Bear in mind it does it with the single coils on the Strat too


----------



## TKB

Well said Jethro! I laid down a few tracks in a studio yesterday with my Code 50 and found that when cranked (a LOUD acoustic drummer was playing) it gets kind of thin but a little more bass cured that. What a great amp this is. It did a stellar job at hard rock yesterday. Even did some convincing Blue Oyster Cult - Career of Evil - with it. I do believe though that if it is miked and at around 1/4 up in master volume it sounds the best. Just my opinion.


----------



## webcat

TKB said:


> Well said Jethro! I laid down a few tracks in a studio yesterday with my Code 50 and found that when cranked (a LOUD acoustic drummer was playing) it gets kind of thin but a little more bass cured that. What a great amp this is. It did a stellar job at hard rock yesterday. Even did some convincing Blue Oyster Cult - Career of Evil - with it. I do believe though that if it is miked and at around 1/4 up in master volume it sounds the best. Just my opinion.


Do you find a difference between master volume and the volume for each modelled amp?


----------



## Tobby

webcat said:


> Shockingly, I have adjusted the bass levels (and resonance). Both do make a difference of course but not necessarily what I'd expect - it still does it with both at 0. It's not so much the level of bass in the mix, more with the booming sound and vibrating. The amp doesn't need to be loud to experience it either, home levels around 2 does it, and it's obviously more pronounced in a band situation with the master on about 4.
> 
> Bear in mind it does it with the single coils on the Strat too


It's the same symptoms that were described in past posts in this thread.

It’s something related to the amp input level, and that’s why you can’t notice the problem with something with less output, like a single coil pickup.
Marshall acknowledged the problem, and said that it will be eventually resolved in a future firmware update.


----------



## webcat

Tobby said:


> It's the same symptoms that were described in past posts in this thread.
> 
> It’s something related to the amp input level, and that’s why you can’t notice the problem with something with less output, like a single coil pickup.
> Marshall acknowledged the problem, and said that it will be eventually resolved in a future firmware update.



Thanks for the info. I am getting it with a single coil though


----------



## TKB

webcat said:


> Do you find a difference between master volume and the volume for each modelled amp?


I only use the master volume after each channel is set up. I made my own "80s Rock" preset modeled around the DSL setting. I will adjust the volumes in all settings (except for lead boosts) to all the same level.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> I was about 2 seconds from pulling the trigger on one yesterday. I was in guitar center, cash in hand BUT.... they had a used pod HD500 and I went with it. I figured that the 4cm with midi control of my amp trumps the code, so it's back burner again but eventually I'll do it.



The CODE smokes the HD500, so I'd exchange it if you can.


----------



## Antmax

I've had my 50 for a few months now and am really happy with it. The only frustrating thing is the distorted USB recording that pops up randomly. It's very frustrating and the one reason I shy away from enthusiastically recommending it now that third party tools have fixed most of the holes. <Get your act together Marshall... Grrrr!>


----------



## AJU

Antmax said:


> <snip> ... The only frustrating thing is the distorted USB recording that pops up randomly. It's very frustrating and the one reason I shy away from enthusiastically recommending it now that third party tools have fixed most of the holes. <Get your act together Marshall... Grrrr!>



Have you shouted at marshall or better have you voted up the problem on mymarshall. I'm not sure they are looking on here or other external forums so cannot really see the annoyance in the outside world. They've been promising the fix for this for some time now and its still classed as soon!.

BTW i've had my 25 for quite a few months as well and also am very happy with it, fortunately I'm not that good that I want immortalise myself on recording so the USB issue has not arisen for me. There are plenty of other things but this forum has helped more than marshall has for most things and especially with James and Goce's recent efforts on other threads.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> The CODE smokes the HD500, so I'd exchange it if you can.



Already took it back for store credit on that lp faded I got. The intention was 4cm with midi control worked great but sounded like dookie. It completely robbed all the tone from the amp, plugged in to record though, it was sweet. I returned it got the lp and a used behringer modeler to record with, win/win/win.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> Already took it back for store credit on that lp faded I got. The intention was 4cm with midi control worked great but sounded like dookie. It completely robbed all the tone from the amp, plugged in to record though, it was sweet. I returned it got the lp and a used behringer modeler to record with, win/win/win.



Dude, the CODE is such a perfect amp for you and your living situation … your wife would never complain about volume levels again, and you'd be able to enjoy your playing with a really solid tone. Focus your sights on a big-boy amp for when you can turn it up, and focus your sights on a CODE for when you have to take volume into consideration. I think you'd absolutely love the 2203 simulation they have on there.


----------



## Antmax

crossroadsnyc said:


> Dude, the CODE is such a perfect amp for you and your living situation … your wife would never complain about volume levels again, and you'd be able to enjoy your playing with a really solid tone. Focus your sights on a big-boy amp for when you can turn it up, and focus your sights on a CODE for when you have to take volume into consideration. I think you'd absolutely love the 2203 simulation they have on there.



Absolutely. It's insane how quietly you can play the 50 and the 25 is tiny if you are limited for space. With the MIDI tools you can set the patches really low. Where the volume knobs on the amp don't really work below 1.0 (it doesn't register properly) the software will let you set it as low as 0.1 - 0.3 and it still sounds decent at conversation level.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Antmax said:


> Absolutely. It's insane how quietly you can play the 50 and the 25 is tiny if you are limited for space. With the MIDI tools you can set the patches really low. Where the volume knobs on the amp don't really work below 1.0 (it doesn't register properly) the software will let you set it as low as 0.1 - 0.3 and it still sounds decent at conversation level.



Totally insane. You could rock out with a sleeping infant on the other side of the room and not bat an eye of concern. It's not the best amp I've ever owned, but it might be the most useful overall in many ways.


----------



## borefiller

Hi Guys,

I dialled in a patch on my gateway app and saved it as AC/DC but as you can see since then upto preset no. 45 it's fine then I get this then presets are fine again. But I cannot get my new ( AC/DC) patch to work. I'm using iPhone. Anyone got any ideas ? 

Cheers Rob


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Dude, the CODE is such a perfect amp for you and your living situation … your wife would never complain about volume levels again, and you'd be able to enjoy your playing with a really solid tone. Focus your sights on a big-boy amp for when you can turn it up, and focus your sights on a CODE for when you have to take volume into consideration. I think you'd absolutely love the 2203 simulation they have on there.



I'm still on the fence. I've now played the 50 and the 25. Some of the tones are alright but it reminds me of the line6 stuff where there are a couple I'd use and the rest would never get touched. I was not really impressed with it and it was still quite loud. I even broke out the phone and was using the gateway app to try things in the store. I will get one but it's not on my priority list right now. I just don't think it has enough of what I'm looking for, but it's not bad.


----------



## Antmax

borefiller said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I dialled in a patch on my gateway app and saved it as AC/DC but as you can see since then upto preset no. 45 it's fine then I get this then presets are fine again. But I cannot get my new ( AC/DC) patch to work. I'm using iPhone. Anyone got any ideas ?
> 
> Cheers Rob



I'm afraid that that is the bug that stopped me using the gateway app on my android phone. In the first month of using my 50 that happened about 3 times and each time I ended up uninstalling, clearing cache and reinstalling. I found the only way to use gateway and not eventually have it crash was to store patches directly on the amp.

Now I just use the PC software. I believe some people have got it running on mac too. And also the web page editor that should work with a mac running chrome browser. That way you can save your patches locally on your HD or the website here

I don't know anything else that can be done except start over and save on the amp or through one of the tools I mentioned.


----------



## Sean95m

Also the foot switch really opens up what you can do with the amp. For example I have a string set up where I have a really nice brown sound and I added a flanger to the switch setting. It's awesome to play Van Halen Unchianed and hit the flanger on my pedal in certain parts.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> I'm still on the fence. I've now played the 50 and the 25. Some of the tones are alright but it reminds me of the line6 stuff where there are a couple I'd use and the rest would never get touched. I was not really impressed with it and it was still quite loud. I even broke out the phone and was using the gateway app to try things in the store. I will get one but it's not on my priority list right now. I just don't think it has enough of what I'm looking for, but it's not bad.



Well, I don't use anywhere near all of it, but there are a few models that I really enjoy, and I'd imagine that's likely the case for most people … in fact, I don't think most people use all modes of all channels of the JVM either, so that likely applies to most amps with a variety of tones / features. I wouldn't let that get you down. As for the volume, I've had it well below television / conversation levels (and i mean this literally), so I can assure you that you can get it to where you'd need it at home regardless of how extreme you need to go. When you have some money burning a hole in your pocket, I'd pick one up from a store w/a forgiving return policy, and give it a test drive for a couple weeks and see how you feel after you have some alone time w/it. 

Worst Case Scenario - You get to play around w/a new amp for a few weeks 

Best Case Scenario - You solve a huge at home playing dilemma for an extraordinarily easy on the wallet price point


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, I don't use anywhere near all of it, but there are a few models that I really enjoy, and I'd imagine that's likely the case for most people … in fact, I don't think most people use all modes of all channels of the JVM either, so that likely applies to most amps with a variety of tones / features. I wouldn't let that get you down. As for the volume, I've had it well below television / conversation levels (and i mean this literally), so I can assure you that you can get it to where you'd need it at home regardless of how extreme you need to go. When you have some money burning a hole in your pocket, I'd pick one up from a store w/a forgiving return policy, and give it a test drive for a couple weeks and see how you feel after you have some alone time w/it.
> 
> Worst Case Scenario - You get to play around w/a new amp for a few weeks
> 
> Best Case Scenario - You solve a huge at home playing dilemma for an extraordinarily easy on the wallet price point



Yeah, I'm going to, that's for sure. I'll get the 25 as I liked the size of it. I had a plexi going with a 1960hw and a gov'nor and it was sounding nice but the other models were a let down.. Really I was hoping to be able to have really neat useable oddities, like a 1959 into an American powersection and a 1x12 but it sounded like poop. The thing is that from the time I spent with it the best sound came from the amps as intended i.e 1959, Marshall 100w power, 1960 cabinet. That was somewhat disappointing but by no means a deal breaker. Actually, zzounds has it for 4 payments of $50.. So, I may jump on that in the VERY near future.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, I don't use anywhere near all of it, but there are a few models that I really enjoy, and I'd imagine that's likely the case for most people … in fact, I don't think most people use all modes of all channels of the JVM either, so that likely applies to most amps with a variety of tones / features. I wouldn't let that get you down. As for the volume, I've had it well below television / conversation levels (and i mean this literally), so I can assure you that you can get it to where you'd need it at home regardless of how extreme you need to go. When you have some money burning a hole in your pocket, I'd pick one up from a store w/a forgiving return policy, and give it a test drive for a couple weeks and see how you feel after you have some alone time w/it.
> 
> Worst Case Scenario - You get to play around w/a new amp for a few weeks
> 
> Best Case Scenario - You solve a huge at home playing dilemma for an extraordinarily easy on the wallet price point



Cross, I am about to get dressed and go to my local GC right now.. You've convinced me and I'm going to go get the amp.. Here's the deal though, I'm going to let my wife slap YOU rather than me, deal?


----------



## chiliphil1

Code 25 in hand! 

So far, it's alright. Does sound boxy and I'll have to address that when I have time. It seems to work well, the only problem I had was the gateway app not wanting to sync the presets but it seems to work now. I used it as a music player for a second, that works pretty good too. 

I returned the Behringer modeler I bought since I figure I won't need it now and traded in a couple of pedals that I wasn't using so I got out the door for $107.00 pretty good I think. 

Cross, you were right it does get crazy quiet and still sounds good.


----------



## Sean95m

chiliphil1 said:


> Code 25 in hand!
> 
> So far, it's alright. Does sound boxy and I'll have to address that when I have time. It seems to work well, the only problem I had was the gateway app not wanting to sync the presets but it seems to work now. I used it as a music player for a second, that works pretty good too.
> 
> I returned the Behringer modeler I bought since I figure I won't need it now and traded in a couple of pedals that I wasn't using so I got out the door for $107.00 pretty good I think.
> 
> Cross, you were right it does get crazy quiet and still sounds good.


The speaker will take a little time to break in and it will sound less boxy.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> Code 25 in hand!
> 
> So far, it's alright. Does sound boxy and I'll have to address that when I have time. It seems to work well, the only problem I had was the gateway app not wanting to sync the presets but it seems to work now. I used it as a music player for a second, that works pretty good too.
> 
> I returned the Behringer modeler I bought since I figure I won't need it now and traded in a couple of pedals that I wasn't using so I got out the door for $107.00 pretty good I think.
> 
> Cross, you were right it does get crazy quiet and still sounds good.



I didn't like mine on the first day, and learned that it takes a couple of days to learn how to dial things in a bit. One quick tip is to check where the noise gate is set, as some of them are set quite high and it winds up choking things off, so you'll need to pull it back some. Oh, and the presets are pretty horrible, so start w/the clean / fresh patches, and start to just build your own thing.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> I didn't like mine on the first day, and learned that it takes a couple of days to learn how to dial things in a bit. One quick tip is to check where the noise gate is set, as some of them are set quite high and it winds up choking things off, so you'll need to pull it back some. Oh, and the presets are pretty horrible, so start w/the clean / fresh patches, and start to just build your own thing.



Oh yeah, for sure. I didn't have but about 10 minutes with it tonight but I'll have some time in the morning. Thus far, as odd as it sounds I liked the presets more than what I was coming up with, especially the Jube as it sounded idiotically fizzy but once I've got some time I'll get it dialed.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Set the Jube with lower gain, low gate, EQ it, and pick a cab. I quite like it! I ignored the presets, other than using as a start.
Saving on amp is easy, I wouldn't let the app ruin things.
I use
Jube Heaven plus a SOLO with more gain and volume
800 plus a SOLO
Clean
Low gain 800 for mild breakup
Acoustic
JVM Lead
2555x Solo
Metal
One with NO sim (natural) and NO cab. Sounds really in your face.
There are options to add modulation some patches as well as OD to others via the Switch mode on footswitch. I'm happy. Must get to a practice maybe next week and see....


----------



## Antmax

Also, if you have a computer and usb cable. Try out the two new third party tools. Both are available at this site. You can download user patches straight to the amp. Works much better than the official app.


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> Also, if you have a computer and usb cable. Try out the two new third party tools. Both are available at this site. You can download user patches straight to the amp. Works much better than the official app.



I tried that this morning and it doesn't work on mac. So, I'll have to plug into my PC and try it over there. I did however do the patches that sounded interesting by hand and I have to say, I'm impressed. This is a really cool little amp for the money. I've now got some classic rock, some metal, etc and it's working out pretty well. I sat here this morning for an hour with the headphones and it was great, no one else was awake and I was rockin! Another thing I really liked was that the pre sets I made with the headphones on sounded good through the speaker too which was nice, I didn't have to adjust them. 

I think this is going to be an awesome tool to have, next thing is hooking it up to the DAW and seeing how it records.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

chiliphil1 said:


> I tried that this morning and it doesn't work on mac. So, I'll have to plug into my PC and try it over there. I did however do the patches that sounded interesting by hand and I have to say, I'm impressed. This is a really cool little amp for the money. I've now got some classic rock, some metal, etc and it's working out pretty well. I sat here this morning for an hour with the headphones and it was great, no one else was awake and I was rockin! Another thing I really liked was that the pre sets I made with the headphones on sounded good through the speaker too which was nice, I didn't have to adjust them.
> 
> I think this is going to be an awesome tool to have, next thing is hooking it up to the DAW and seeing how it records.



And you're really only on the first day w/it, so it's only going to get better for you … honestly, bro, I'm stoked that it's working out … you totally deserve it after all of the amps you've been through lately trying to find the right balance for playing at home


----------



## Ed Hunter

Antmax said:


> Absolutely. It's insane how quietly you can play the 50 and the 25 is tiny if you are limited for space. With the MIDI tools you can set the patches really low. Where the volume knobs on the amp don't really work below 1.0 (it doesn't register properly) the software will let you set it as low as 0.1 - 0.3 and it still sounds decent at conversation level.


 You pretty much answered my one main concern i had about getting the CODE
So it is possible to set this amp to a very low TV volume IF you use the software but since i dont have a smartphone i could just use the software on my laptop correct?
And one last question? At very low volumes does it matter which one i get in respect to the 10" speaker vs a 12" speaker?
I don't need the extra watts but if the 12" speaker just sounds better overall even at a really low volume then i would still just go with the 50 for the extra $50?


----------



## Plectrum

You don't need any software to set or use the amp. The 50 sounds much better when the speaker is pushed a bit - well above what I would consider very low volume.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ed Hunter said:


> You pretty much answered my one main concern i had about getting the CODE
> So it is possible to set this amp to a very low TV volume IF you use the software but since i dont have a smartphone i could just use the software on my laptop correct?
> And one last question? At very low volumes does it matter which one i get in respect to the 10" speaker vs a 12" speaker?
> I don't need the extra watts but if the 12" speaker just sounds better overall even at a really low volume then i would still just go with the 50 for the extra $50?



I went with the 50 for the larger speaker as well as the larger display. Seems like a worthwhile upgrade at a fair price increase to me.


----------



## Jalex

Since this is THE thread... I'll just throw it here

After playing around with all sorts of gain and distortion, I started recording cleans with the CODE 25 with and SM57 and through USB also.
I found it very annoyingly noisy.
A constant audible high end fizz that gets compressed when you start playing. Very apparent when muting a string and plucking again. fizz fizz fizz.

Gate had no effect on it drive had no effect on it, tried every amp, every cab.

What did work in the end was setting volume to 0.3 max, presence below 5 and getting volume using the master volume which somehow does not introduce that silly fizz.
The first volume knob does not work anyway like on a real tube (aditional gain stage) but as a preamp master volume of sorts so there's no loss tonewise in keeping it as low as possible.

Some of you may want to try.

Cheers.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> And you're really only on the first day w/it, so it's only going to get better for you … honestly, bro, I'm stoked that it's working out … you totally deserve it after all of the amps you've been through lately trying to find the right balance for playing at home



Thanks cross. Don't tell anyone but I did do that trade for the jvm that I mentioned, so now I've got that 1/2 stack for when I can be loud and I think the code will fill the gaps nicely. I'm not really wanting for anything at this point.



Ed Hunter said:


> You pretty much answered my one main concern i had about getting the CODE
> So it is possible to set this amp to a very low TV volume IF you use the software but since i dont have a smartphone i could just use the software on my laptop correct?
> And one last question? At very low volumes does it matter which one i get in respect to the 10" speaker vs a 12" speaker?
> I don't need the extra watts but if the 12" speaker just sounds better overall even at a really low volume then i would still just go with the 50 for the extra $50?



There are 2 volume knobs on it, channel and master. Turning both down makes it idiotically quiet, like so quiet that you can barely hear it over the acoustic noise of the guitar.

Personally I went with the 25 because of the size, it's tiny and the 50 is at least twice as big, I wanted the smaller footprint. Thus far I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Plectrum

Jalex said:


> The first volume knob does not work anyway like on a real tube (aditional gain stage) but as a preamp master volume of sorts so there's no loss tonewise in keeping it as low as possible.



Good point  The Volume knob is there purelly to allow presets to be balanced WRT the master volume.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

I picked up a used 25 for $160 last weekend. I'm really enjoying the 800, Silver Jube, and American Clean patches with a little TLC in the tweaking department. With the Gateway app I don't feel like I'm missing out on the bigger screen and extra knobs. I do think I would have liked the 12 inch speaker, but it's not bothering me so far. The Code is a fun little amp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Greatwhitenorth said:


> I picked up a used 25 for $160 last weekend. I'm really enjoying the 800, Silver Jube, and American Clean patches with a little TLC in the tweaking department. With the Gateway app I don't feel like I'm missing out on the bigger screen and extra knobs. I do think I would have liked the 12 inch speaker, but it's not bothering me so far. The Code is a fun little amp.



That's exactly how I see it


----------



## Jalex

Now that I have this fun little digital amp I keep thinking abuot that first firmware update... 
I have digital expectations


----------



## chiliphil1

Is there a solution for the farty sounding speaker? I'm playing music through it now to try to help break it in but I was noticing that when I point it at myself it has a bad scratchy sound and the speaker farts bad, almost like a blown speaker effect.. Is that just a product of the 10" speaker?


----------



## big dooley

chiliphil1 said:


> Is there a solution for the farty sounding speaker? I'm playing music through it now to try to help break it in but I was noticing that when I point it at myself it has a bad scratchy sound and the speaker farts bad, almost like a blown speaker effect.. Is that just a product of the 10" speaker?



it probably hits the baffle... had the same thing going on and it went worse when i put a different speaker in there
watch this:
http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/speaker-swap-code-25.90821/


----------



## big dooley

hm all the link to pictures are broken... bugger...


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> it probably hits the baffle... had the same thing going on and it went worse when i put a different speaker in there
> watch this:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php?threads/speaker-swap-code-25.90821/



I saw that thread.. I didn't realize it was also a problem with the stock speaker


----------



## big dooley

well it depends... i had it only happening with some serious amount of volume
it also becomes worse with a bass heavy preamp like the dsl in combination with the class a poweramp...
some combinations just dont work, but that was to be expected


----------



## chiliphil1

big dooley said:


> well it depends... i had it only happening with some serious amount of volume
> it also becomes worse with a bass heavy preamp like the dsl in combination with the class a poweramp...
> some combinations just dont work, but that was to be expected



You've got that right! Scrolling through options to build patches there were some combos that were just horrible.. 

I'm finding that for whatever reason the more "heavy" sounding amps like JVM OD and American OD sound better with the 1936V cabinet. Not sure why but it sounds a lot tighter and less muffled than if I try to use the 1960 cabinet. 

I'll also add that I do enjoy the cabinet options and it adds lots of different things that can be done. For the most part though the go with what you would think, plexi and 800 sound best with the X cab, JVM and Mesa sound better with the V cabs, etc.


----------



## Antmax

I really like the PC midi tool because everything is on one page and it's one click to change pre, power and cab. It's so easy to try different combinations on a whim with instantaneous results and no menu navigation. It's all there on the main window. If something sounds muffled just cycle through components for instant comparison. It's really nice.


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> I really like the PC midi tool because everything is on one page and it's one click to change pre, power and cab. It's so easy to try different combinations on a whim with instantaneous results and no menu navigation. It's all there on the main window. If something sounds muffled just cycle through components for instant comparison. It's really nice.



Yep, it's a GREAT tool. I'm very happy that someone took the time to do it, even if Marshall hasn't.


----------



## chiliphil1

Well, I got the chance to do a couple of things today. First I plugged into the PC via USB to cable to record. For whatever reason it saw the amp but I could not get it to make any sound, so scrap that.. Plugged in from the headphone out to the interface, worked. I recorded a little (see below) Then I plugged from the headphone out to the power amp in on my JVM, finally I opened up the code to about 1/2 volume.

Here are my thoughts, as far as recording, there is a harshness that I just absolutely cannot EQ out, it's not a buzz but a really scratchy and artificial sounding thing.. I am VERY disappointed with the way that it records. Then, plugging into the loop of the JVM, same situation, the only amp that sounded good at all was the American OD. Finally, turning up the volume, well this worked pretty well, the patches, especially the JTM sounded much better but the amp did still have a boxy boomy sound to it. Even still, if I have to turn up that loud to like it then there is no point. I can play the JVM at less than half of that volume and it sounds 10x better. 

With all of that said, if it isn't obvious already this amp is going back. It's a good idea but a terrible execution. Marshall could have done 100 things better but they didn't. I'm just going to return it and get the money back, this amp would never be something that I'd be happy with. 

Here is the recording I did and this is after tweaking for hours, I'm sure you'll agree that this amp is just no good. 



The amps are, in order 
Plexi
800
JTM
Bluesbreaker
Crunch American
OD American
OD JVM
OD jube
Clean American
Metal edge (stock preset)
Acoustic
DSL OD


----------



## Antmax

chiliphil1 said:


> Well, I got the chance to do a couple of things today. First I plugged into the PC via USB to cable to record. For whatever reason it saw the amp but I could not get it to make any sound, so scrap that.. Plugged in from the headphone out to the interface, worked. I recorded a little (see below) Then I plugged from the headphone out to the power amp in on my JVM, finally I opened up the code to about 1/2 volume.
> 
> Here are my thoughts, as far as recording, there is a harshness that I just absolutely cannot EQ out, it's not a buzz but a really scratchy and artificial sounding thing.. I am VERY disappointed with the way that it records. Then, plugging into the loop of the JVM, same situation, the only amp that sounded good at all was the American OD. Finally, turning up the volume, well this worked pretty well, the patches, especially the JTM sounded much better but the amp did still have a boxy boomy sound to it. Even still, if I have to turn up that loud to like it then there is no point. I can play the JVM at less than half of that volume and it sounds 10x better.
> 
> With all of that said, if it isn't obvious already this amp is going back. It's a good idea but a terrible execution. Marshall could have done 100 things better but they didn't. I'm just going to return it and get the money back, this amp would never be something that I'd be happy with.
> 
> Here is the recording I did and this is after tweaking for hours, I'm sure you'll agree that this amp is just no good.
> 
> 
> 
> The amps are, in order
> Plexi
> 800
> JTM
> Bluesbreaker
> Crunch American
> OD American
> OD JVM
> OD jube
> Clean American
> Metal edge (stock preset)
> Acoustic
> DSL OD




USB produced the best recording if you don't get the bug we are all waiting for the firmware to fix. Did you only try the USB one time. I found that about 1 in 5 times I plug USB in, especially if it is already turned on, the amp goes silent. unplug and replug has always worked.

The harshness is prevalent in headphones so I'm not surprised it doesn't come out well in recordings. Been waiting a couple of months for the firmware update that is supposed to fix these niggles.


----------



## TKB

chiliphil1 said:


> Well, I got the chance to do a couple of things today. First I plugged into the PC via USB to cable to record. For whatever reason it saw the amp but I could not get it to make any sound, so scrap that.. Plugged in from the headphone out to the interface, worked. I recorded a little (see below) Then I plugged from the headphone out to the power amp in on my JVM, finally I opened up the code to about 1/2 volume.
> 
> Here are my thoughts, as far as recording, there is a harshness that I just absolutely cannot EQ out, it's not a buzz but a really scratchy and artificial sounding thing.. I am VERY disappointed with the way that it records. Then, plugging into the loop of the JVM, same situation, the only amp that sounded good at all was the American OD. Finally, turning up the volume, well this worked pretty well, the patches, especially the JTM sounded much better but the amp did still have a boxy boomy sound to it. Even still, if I have to turn up that loud to like it then there is no point. I can play the JVM at less than half of that volume and it sounds 10x better.



Thanks for the post Phil. I actually thought a few of them sounded great but I also imagined a bass, drums and vocals added. I guess "good" is defined by the listener. I used the DSL and made my own preset called 80s Rock. You almost have to tune the amp to your guitar. If you can't (or don't want to) tweak the settings then I don't think you should own the amp. Sorry if that sounds harsh but people expect a lot without realizing what its capabilities are. I personally mic mine with an SM57 and get some of the best sounds I've ever heard in my life (and I'm 62). Just moving the mic will eliminate that upper end harshness if your not willing to EQ it out. If you listen to Randy Rhoads on Crazy Train you will realize he has a very harsh sound but when you add the drums, bass and The Ozman it turns out to be rock and roll gold. I don't mean to offend anyone but one mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Before my Vypyr T60 crashed and died there was (and probably still is) a site that people posted their own settings for songs, bands, and types of music.
Anyone know of such a site for the CODE's?

My CODE 50 arrives Thursday and I will be able to (finally!) put my old MG15 back on the shelf (YAY!).


----------



## Antmax

Good point TKB. Sometimes you can find master tracks on youtube from the studio which just has the single guitar channel. It can be an eye opener (ear opener I guess). Because often the sound all by itself is not what you expect. Especially if it's raw before it's been mixed and embellished with any extra studio magic. 

I've been impressed with my 50 but disappointed that support hasn't been quick to fix the raw edges that make it less than it obviously should be.


----------



## Antmax

Arc Anjil said:


> Before my Vypyr T60 crashed and died there was (and probably still is) a site that people posted their own settings for songs, bands, and types of music.
> Anyone know of such a site for the CODE's?
> 
> My CODE 50 arrives Thursday and I will be able to (finally!) put my old MG15 back on the shelf (YAY!).



You will love the CODE 50 coming from an MG . https://marshallcode.tools

That website has user created patches (tones) for the CODE. As well as a web interface that hooks up direct to the CODE via USB. There's also a fantastic PC CODE editor in the downloads section. About 90% better than the official gateway app.

Both tools are made by members of this board


----------



## Arc Anjil

Thank you!


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> USB produced the best recording if you don't get the bug we are all waiting for the firmware to fix. Did you only try the USB one time. I found that about 1 in 5 times I plug USB in, especially if it is already turned on, the amp goes silent. unplug and replug has always worked.
> 
> The harshness is prevalent in headphones so I'm not surprised it doesn't come out well in recordings. Been waiting a couple of months for the firmware update that is supposed to fix these niggles.



Yeah, just the once. Didn't occur to me to plug it in several times to make it work.. I'll try that. 



TKB said:


> Thanks for the post Phil. I actually thought a few of them sounded great but I also imagined a bass, drums and vocals added. I guess "good" is defined by the listener. I used the DSL and made my own preset called 80s Rock. You almost have to tune the amp to your guitar. If you can't (or don't want to) tweak the settings then I don't think you should own the amp. Sorry if that sounds harsh but people expect a lot without realizing what its capabilities are. I personally mic mine with an SM57 and get some of the best sounds I've ever heard in my life (and I'm 62). Just moving the mic will eliminate that upper end harshness if your not willing to EQ it out. If you listen to Randy Rhoads on Crazy Train you will realize he has a very harsh sound but when you add the drums, bass and The Ozman it turns out to be rock and roll gold. I don't mean to offend anyone but one mans trash is another mans treasure.



I did EQ, in the original post it says that I spend HOURS trying to dial it in.


----------



## Plectrum

@big dooley posted some recording many months (and pages) ago which he did using the headphones out. From memory they sounded really good.


----------



## Jalex

chiliphil1 said:


> ...
> 
> ...




not sure if that's the harshness you are reffering to but some of your clips are clipping like crazy.

I had good results turning the volume way down and the master volume way up.


----------



## Bloodrock

To me all the code patches sound like recordings of Marshall amps played through a cell phone or computer speaker. Very flat and one dimensional.


----------



## chiliphil1

Jalex said:


> not sure if that's the harshness you are reffering to but some of your clips are clipping like crazy.
> 
> I had good results turning the volume way down and the master volume way up.



A couple definately clipped. I was watching it but some of them had so much bass that it clipped no matter what. I have 2 different meters and they barely touched clipping a couple of times but the harshness is more the fizz that can be heard in it.

I went ahead and redid that demo, this time with the USB. You can hear several times when it does that alien noise thing that everyone seems to be having issues with but I think the tones sounded much better this way.. I may hang on to it and see what the firmware update has in store, if it ever comes out.. Plus I finally tried it with my LPC and it's much better. I think the BB pro's in the faded LP are pushing the front too hard and causing sort of a "clipping" effect.

Anyway, here's the secong attempt, same amps in the same order as before.


----------



## Antmax

Bloodrock said:


> To me all the code patches sound like recordings of Marshall amps played through a cell phone or computer speaker. Very flat and one dimensional.



Is that in person or from youtube videos etc. Because the headphone out does sound a bit flat and recording like. The amp sounds pretty good and less like a recording in person. I don't like the headphone out and a lot of the youtube videos sound like they are recorded through it with a flat one dimensional sound.

It's really supposed to be a practice amp and I found it sounds best on a sideboard facing you a couple of feet off the ground. I was slightly disappointed when I first got my 50 because it sounded a bit muffled and boxy. It definitely needed to be broken in. It sounds pretty good now though you do have to dial it in to your particular guitar.

@chiliphil1 Yeah. That weird distortion with USB recording is the one thing holding me back from giving it a double thumbs up and being extremely happy with it.


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> @chiliphil1 Yeah. That weird distortion with USB recording is the one thing holding me back from giving it a double thumbs up and being extremely happy with it.



I'm sure it'll be sorted eventually but I'm kind of suprised they haven't done it already. 

I'll also agree with you, in person it does have much more of an "amp" feel and sound to it. Mine is still boxy and farty but hopefully after it has some hours on it it'll do better. It actually sounded pretty good turned up to 5 on the MV but it was quite loud, suprised me that this tiny little box would get that loud.


----------



## AJU

chiliphil1 said:


> I'm sure it'll be sorted eventually but I'm kind of surprised they haven't done it already.
> 
> I'll also agree with you, in person it does have much more of an "amp" feel and sound to it. Mine is still boxy and farty but hopefully after it has some hours on it it'll do better. It actually sounded pretty good turned up to 5 on the MV but it was quite loud, surprised me that this tiny little box would get that loud.



I think they have fixed the issue and its due in the 1st release apparently the testing is taking longer than expected unfortunately. You can get more on the mymashall site - I can't remember which one though but if you go there I think you just need to search for fizz of hiss.

edit:Try looking at
https://my.marshall.com/questions/37
and
https://my.marshall.com/questions/191


----------



## Ed Hunter

crossroadsnyc said:


> I went with the 50 for the larger speaker as well as the larger display. Seems like a worthwhile upgrade at a fair price increase to me.


Ah i did not know you get a larger LCD display as well.
Yeah for $50 more i will go with the Code 50 Model.


----------



## Ed Hunter

chiliphil1 said:


> There are 2 volume knobs on it, channel and master. Turning both down makes it idiotically quiet, like so quiet that you can barely hear it over the acoustic noise of the guitar.
> 
> Personally I went with the 25 because of the size, it's tiny and the 50 is at least twice as big, I wanted the smaller footprint. Thus far I'm not disappointed.


Thanks for confirming about the playing it at lower volumes,
I was going to go with the 25 as well but prefer the larger LCD display and i think overall i prefer the tone of a 12" speaker.


----------



## chiliphil1

New recording done this morning.. I've changed my mind, I think I like it. I was going to return it tomorrow when I'm down near the GC store but I think I'm going to hang onto it.. It is sounding pretty good now and I'm satisfied with the speaker sound and the recorded sound.. 

This demo was done with the USB and the headphone out. Both running into reaper. In the clips it switches back and forth between them, each amp starts with the USB and goes back and forth with the headphones and at the end they are both running together, this produced the "swishy" sound that you hear at the end of each clip.. 

The amps are (in order) Plexi, 800, JTM, Bluesbreaker, DSL, American OD, JVM, and jube. Slight OD on the 800 and American OD with a touch of reverb on the jube. These are my presets, a couple started from scratch and others were presets I had seen online which I tweaked. There will be a video to follow of these presets.


----------



## chiliphil1

Here's the video showing the settings


----------



## chiliphil1

Ed Hunter said:


> Thanks for confirming about the playing it at lower volumes,
> I was going to go with the 25 as well but prefer the larger LCD display and i think overall i prefer the tone of a 12" speaker.



That's cool. In my case I don't want for a 12" the 10" does surprisingly well, of course it gets a little boomy and farty when up loud but that wasn't the point of this amp for me. I have a JVM, so I need a QUIET amp which this one works well for. I think that if playing a low volume all the time you would not need the 12" but if you've got the space the $50 is probably money well spent just for the display alone. On that model it shows virtual knobs which indicate their position, on mine it looks like this (8.1--8.2) which would mean that whatever knob you're turning is on 8.1 and is saved to 8.2. With the gateway app though it doesn't bother me at all. I love how I can tuck this amp away practically anywhere and it isn't cumbersome. That's what I was really looking for. In the begining I wanted the 50 because I figured I had to have a 12" but in the end practicality won and I got the amp that would almost fit in a backpack.


----------



## chiliphil1

Anyone else have air coming out of the F/S input? I found that when I turn it up a little louder I can feel a constant puff of air coming out of that hole. When I stop playing it stops blowing.. 

Also, anyone ever try to put insulation in the cabinet to make it sound bigger? I know that works pretty well with car audio but I'm not sure on the guitar stuff.


----------



## oachs83

Funny i just noticed the air coming out today on mine as well. I just figured the speaker was breathing and didn't look too much into it.


----------



## Antmax

From some quick research online and this video I think insulation would tighten the sound and reduce some of the boxy boominess but also take out the warmth.

The video comparison test I found is on a HUGE cab but still.


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> From some quick research online and this video I think insulation would tighten the sound and reduce some of the boxy boominess but also take out the warmth.
> 
> The video comparison test I found is on a HUGE cab but still.




I think I am going to try it. You can just use some pillow stuffing. Kind of like this 



What it does it make the air sort of "bounce around" where the speaker feels like it has more space to move air. It really changes the dynamic and is used often with smaller cabinets running subwoofers to keep them from being so boomy. I'll pick up a bag when I'm at the store again and report back.. Biggest concern I have is fire with the power connection being on the back but the material isn't conductive so it shouldn't make any shorts or anything and the amp shouldn't get hot being SS and all.


----------



## Antmax

chiliphil1 said:


> I think I am going to try it. You can just use some pillow stuffing. Kind of like this
> 
> 
> 
> What it does it make the air sort of "bounce around" where the speaker feels like it has more space to move air. It really changes the dynamic and is used often with smaller cabinets running subwoofers to keep them from being so boomy. I'll pick up a bag when I'm at the store again and report back.. Biggest concern I have is fire with the power connection being on the back but the material isn't conductive so it shouldn't make any shorts or anything and the amp shouldn't get hot being SS and all.



Sweet. I look forward to your verdict. I might try it too. I've been thinking of doing some cosmetic mods to make it more closely resemble my Woburn bluetooth speaker with the gold logo, piping and Bluesbreaker cloth. That woudl be a good time to try the insulation.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Mine vents out the jack too once it starts moving air. I like it! Shows it's pumping it out!


----------



## morgan bucks

Well I went ahead and ordered a Creamback Celestion G12H... I like the sound of the amp if you dial it in right but there is still a little Marshall solid state harshness on the DSL setting and some others. It may not be that it is SS that causes the harshness because i found the same problem in a DSL40....but the 70/80 that came in it was not a good match for it and that speaker sounds fine in most amps, A Celestion G12K solved that... I have used the partial SS Mode 4 and the regular G12H Celestion cabinet made it sound great, I will let you know if then swap rounds out this little versatile combo! An expensive speaker for a cheap amp but the versatility and some great settings are... worth improving ...if you have the Code 25 you can try the Emi Red fang 10" a cheap and fantastic speaker...let me know if you do!


----------



## Arc Anjil

Got my C50 yesterday and I've only got a couple of hours on it, but I can see I have some work to do .

Is it me or what? When i set the flanger and phaser settings to zero, then adjust the chorus, the other settings magically reappear!

How do i make sure any pre-fx's and mods I don't want are off?

Love the amp. The MG15 is back in the closet!


----------



## chiliphil1

Arc Anjil said:


> Got my C50 yesterday and I've only got a couple of hours on it, but I can see I have some work to do .
> 
> Is it me or what? When i set the flanger and phaser settings to zero, then adjust the chorus, the other settings magically reappear!
> 
> How do i make sure any pre-fx's and mods I don't want are off?
> 
> Love the amp. The MG15 is back in the closet!



Just go to the fx screen on gateway and make sure that they're not red. There's a little power button on the top right of each effect so you can just click them off. When looking at the fx screen anything that is red is on.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## chiliphil1

I got some time today and started playing around with isolated tracks.. I laid down 3 of them for some "band mix" demos.. Please excuse the screw ups in these, it's surprisingly hard to jam along with a song when there's no other guitar to follow! 

Enter Sandman


Dirty Deeds 


Back in black


----------



## Arc Anjil

Antmax said:


> You will love the CODE 50 coming from an MG . https://marshallcode.tools/member-dashboard/
> 
> That website has user created patches (tones) for the CODE. As well as a web interface that hooks up direct to the CODE via USB. There's also a fantastic PC CODE editor in the downloads section. About 90% better than the official gateway app.
> 
> Both tools are made by members of this board



Is that link correct? I can't get to it......


----------



## Antmax

Oops. Sorry that's the address when you have registered. The base page is:

https://marshallcode.tools


----------



## Arc Anjil

Finally have had some time to really dig into the amp (dang work gets in the way!!), and I am loving it.

Sure, it has a learning curve, as modeling amps will. But I had a Peavey Vypyr T60 so I'm not a total noob. Got the Plexi and the JCM 800 set up nice but what in God's name is #87 NWOBHM? It has a nice sound, but what does it mean? 

And why does it say GATE on the amp and Threshold in the Gateway? DUH! 

And finally.... anyone replace the OEM speaker with an Eminence? Say a Texas Heat, Cannabis Rex, Swamp Thing, etc? If so, how's it sound?

Wait One more thing... Anyone use any real stompboxes between guitar and amp?

I'm done.

I think.


----------



## Fern

Arc Anjil said:


> Finally have had some time to really dig into the amp (dang work gets in the way!!), and I am loving it.
> 
> Sure, it has a learning curve, as modeling amps will. But I had a Peavey Vypyr T60 so I'm not a total noob. Got the Plexi and the JCM 800 set up nice but what in God's name is #87 NWOBHM? It has a nice sound, but what does it mean?
> 
> And why does it say GATE on the amp and Threshold in the Gateway? DUH!
> 
> And finally.... anyone replace the OEM speaker with an Eminence? Say a Texas Heat, Cannabis Rex, Swamp Thing, etc? If so, how's it sound?
> 
> Wait One more thing... Anyone use any real stompboxes between guitar and amp?
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I think.


NWOBHM = New Wave Of British Heavy Metal (e.g. Iron Maiden, Judas Priest)


----------



## TKB

Arc Anjil said:


> Finally have had some time to really dig into the amp (dang work gets in the way!!), and I am loving it.
> Wait One more thing... Anyone use any real stompboxes between guitar and amp?
> I think.



I've heard of a US Dream pedal being used for a boost and it worked out good - that's "kind of" a tube screamer clone. Also - Hey Plil - Did you use your USB out for your AC/DC sounds? I really liked the tone.


----------



## chiliphil1

TKB said:


> I've heard of a US Dream pedal being used for a boost and it worked out good - that's "kind of" a tube screamer clone. Also - Hey Plil - Did you use your USB out for your AC/DC sounds? I really liked the tone.



Yes, that was the USB. For whatever reason isn't wasn't doing the screech thing that time.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Fern said:


> NWOBHM = New Wave Of British Heavy Metal (e.g. Iron Maiden, Judas Priest)


Thanks, Fern. Maybe I should've googled it, huh? 

Still, a good usable tone.


----------



## borefiller

chiliphil1 said:


> I got some time today and started playing around with isolated tracks.. I laid down 3 of them for some "band mix" demos.. Please excuse the screw ups in these, it's surprisingly hard to jam along with a song when there's no other guitar to follow!
> 
> Enter Sandman
> 
> 
> Dirty Deeds
> 
> 
> Back in black



Nice ! Can you post amp settings for your back in black tone please


----------



## chiliphil1

borefiller said:


> Nice ! Can you post amp settings for your back in black tone please



Sure, it's 

Plexi, classic Marshall 100 watt, 1960HW
G 6.0
B 1.8
M 6.5
T 7.0
Gate 3.0
Vol 6.9 

No effects.


----------



## mrfingers

Here's my Code50 mic'd up in a decent sized club. Got a huge sound out of it. Was quite impressed with it, and the cell phone that shot the video. Forgive the few screw ups. Clip is here.


----------



## bigbaldy

mrfingers said:


> Here's my Code50 mic'd up in a decent sized club. Got a huge sound out of it. Was quite impressed with it, and the cell phone that shot the video. Forgive the few screw ups. Clip is here.


Nice clip have you got any others and would you mind posting the settings


----------



## Rumble

Marshall Twitter says new firmware is available. Let's see what's fixed!


----------



## Plectrum

Rumble said:


> Marshall Twitter says new firmware is available. Let's see what's fixed!



From their Live For Music announcement:

The v1.1 update includes bug fixes and improves the functionality of your CODE amplifier in the following areas:



2-way footswitch support
USB audio
Storing Presets
Bluetooth pairing
Gateway Presets
4-way foot controller


----------



## big dooley

tried it out... so far no more ring modulating types of distortion when recording via USB...
so far so good, but it took them way too long


----------



## Jeff Turner

Not a Fuzz in sight


----------



## Jam81

Can anybody please share the link for the firmware update and can I use a mac?

Thanks!


----------



## big dooley

https://my.marshall.com/Downloads

can't use a mac


----------



## Jam81

big dooley said:


> https://my.marshall.com/Downloads
> 
> can't use a mac



Thanks, I guess I'll have to find a PC nearby, good thing the code isn't heavy LOL


----------



## Basilios

Hope they get it going for a Mac soon. I don't have access to a pc


----------



## chiliphil1

Did the update, didn't notice any difference in any features/functions. Hopefully that solves the pig squeal thing when using the USB. Last time I recorded it didn't do it, so who knows? Anyhow.. I'll mention here if I have any more occurrences of that noise. First thing it did though after the update was dump the gateway while playing it, so I had to go into my phone settings, forget device, and then start all over again.

I am still really loving it though. I took a couple of minutes today and learned "symphony of destruction" and it just nailed it. The same patch I use for Metallica stuff was perfect and this was with the Squire bullet that I just bought too.


----------



## jmp45

The firmware update post is from Jan 11, 2016. Did they miss that or old news?

https://marshallamps.com/live-for-music/news/code-firmware-update-available/


----------



## Plectrum

jmp45 said:


> The firmware update post is from Jan 11, 2016. Did they miss that or old news?
> 
> https://marshallamps.com/live-for-music/news/code-firmware-update-available/



Err... 1.11.16 means 1st November 2016 in most countries around the world (with one notable exception ).


----------



## jmp45

Plectrum said:


> Err... 1.11.16 means 1st November 2016 in most countries around the world (with one notable exception ).



Oops, that got by me, should have known.


----------



## AJU

Plectrum said:


> Err... 1.11.16 means 1st November 2016 in most countries around the world (with one notable exception ).


Oops someone tell donald perhaps he can fix that one too ;-)


----------



## morgan bucks

I put in a 170 dollar g12h75 creamback in the Code 50. it now can dial in a great JVM and the overdriven small amp setting sounds great . Worthy upgrade Great bang for the Bucks!


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> Did the update, didn't notice any difference in any features/functions. Hopefully that solves the pig squeal thing when using the USB. Last time I recorded it didn't do it, so who knows? Anyhow.. I'll mention here if I have any more occurrences of that noise. First thing it did though after the update was dump the gateway while playing it, so I had to go into my phone settings, forget device, and then start all over again.
> 
> I am still really loving it though. I took a couple of minutes today and learned "symphony of destruction" and it just nailed it. The same patch I use for Metallica stuff was perfect and this was with the Squire bullet that I just bought too.



clips?


----------



## Antmax

I'm not noticing the digital fizz and can turn the noisegate further down with less interference and the weird squeal is definately gone from recording. Only used it for about 2 hours so far.


----------



## chiliphil1

Dmann said:


> clips?



Indeed I do. I took some time today to lay down a recording.. Now, please keep in mind that I'm not that great on guitar and I just learned this song in order to do this demo, so please forgive the mistakes of which there are many. Also, I tried to record with the Metallica setting I have which is based on the American OD amp, it didn't work that well. I ended up double tracking with the JCM800, and the DSL. I'm going to post 3 clips, one 800, one DSL, and one double tracked. Also a video which shows the settings. 

With the 800 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fcxj513diqocd8/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 800.mp3?dl=0
DSL
https://www.dropbox.com/s/twj79q2w3c4s03n/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 2000.mp3?dl=0
Both 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyefbvc1h4rr2lg/Symphony of destruction CODE demo double.mp3?dl=0

Video


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Does the firmware update nuke all my presets....?
Never mind. I see in another thread I'm safe. Yay!! First practice with it this Friday.


----------



## AJU

chiliphil1 said:


> Indeed I do. I took some time today to lay down a recording.. Now, please keep in mind that I'm not that great on guitar and I just learned this song in order to do this demo, so please forgive the mistakes of which there are many. Also, I tried to record with the Metallica setting I have which is based on the American OD amp, it didn't work that well. I ended up double tracking with the JCM800, and the DSL. I'm going to post 3 clips, one 800, one DSL, and one double tracked. Also a video which shows the settings.
> 
> With the 800
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fcxj513diqocd8/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 800.mp3?dl=0
> DSL
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/twj79q2w3c4s03n/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 2000.mp3?dl=0
> Both
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyefbvc1h4rr2lg/Symphony of destruction CODE demo double.mp3?dl=0
> 
> Video



You are way too modest for your own good phil. I'm impressed with the opera section at the beginning but I couldn't find the presets for that ;-)


----------



## Dmann

chiliphil1 said:


> Indeed I do. I took some time today to lay down a recording.. Now, please keep in mind that I'm not that great on guitar and I just learned this song in order to do this demo, so please forgive the mistakes of which there are many. Also, I tried to record with the Metallica setting I have which is based on the American OD amp, it didn't work that well. I ended up double tracking with the JCM800, and the DSL. I'm going to post 3 clips, one 800, one DSL, and one double tracked. Also a video which shows the settings.
> 
> With the 800
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fcxj513diqocd8/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 800.mp3?dl=0
> DSL
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/twj79q2w3c4s03n/Symphony of destruction CODE demo 2000.mp3?dl=0
> Both
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyefbvc1h4rr2lg/Symphony of destruction CODE demo double.mp3?dl=0
> 
> Video




Thanks for the clips


----------



## morgan bucks

You improved the song!


----------



## Six String Blender

My Code 50 firmware has just been updated and it seems to have fixed the USB problem. Thank you! I wonder what BT changes if any..One of my devices can't see it, yet..... Tablet picked it back up. Seemed behaved. Might be working better. I will say no more news will be good news.


----------



## munkee

So I did a minor mod and plugged my code 50 into a 2x12 and then a 4x12. sounded great!!! I may make it permanent(in other words drill some holes!). I wish the power supply was located at the top like my other amps. So does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this. I've thought of putting a new back on the amp...have it half closed, like my peavey vypyrs.


----------



## Arc Anjil

My USB connects but an error occurs saying it had trouble getting information from the CODE. The USB cable charges my phone, so IDK what's up.....


----------



## Antmax

Arc Anjil said:


> My USB connects but an error occurs saying it had trouble getting information from the CODE. The USB cable charges my phone, so IDK what's up.....



It could two things. The oddest one to me is that you so it charges your phone. The code uses a mini b which is a thick plug I've never seen used on a phone since the 90s.

Modern phones usually use a micro usb or similarly thin plug about 3x thinner.

The other thing is that there are charge only usb cables with fewer pins. A data usb cable has 4 or 5. The charge only cables have 2 and sometimes come with devices that don't do data transfer and carry high currents like generic thing that can be powered from your car lighter.

The code needs a USB Type A male to Mini B male USB cable.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Antmax said:


> It could two things. The oddest one to me is that you so it charges your phone. The code uses a mini b which is a thick plug I've never seen used on a phone since the 90s.
> 
> Modern phones usually use a micro usb or similarly thin plug about 3x thinner.
> 
> The other thing is that there are charge only usb cables with fewer pins. A data usb cable has 4 or 5. The charge only cables have 2 and sometimes come with devices that don't do data transfer and carry high currents like generic thing that can be powered from your car lighter.
> 
> The code needs a USB Type A male to Mini B male USB cable.




Ahhhh!!

It IS a charge-only cable (for my car adapter).

Looks like I'm heading to the store for a real cable.

Thanks Antmax!

----------------------------------------------------
UPDATE:

New cable (5 pin).

Same error.....


----------



## Antmax

Hmm. I don't know then. Is it a USB 2 or 3 port? a USB 1.0 port might potentially not have enough current. It's designed for USB 2 but seems to work on USB 3 no problem.

Do you get an error on your PC. If it says something like this device is can't be recognized. Sometimes the USB port shorted out by plugging in while power was turned on and you have to completely disconnect power to the computer. Not just shut down but pull out the power cable on a desktop or physically disconnect the batterty on a laptop which resets the motherboard.

There's a utility called USBDeview for the PC that lets you troubleshoot and deactivate and reenable USB ports and devices. That might work without disconnecting the power.

Oh. Make sure you try a different USB port first though. They shouldn't all have problems. If none of the above works I'm not sure what to suggest. It might end up being the USB on the amp thats the problem. You could try a factory reset and unplug it just to see if the USB socket on the amp needed to be reset.

That's all I can think of and I'm not sure if you have a mac.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Antmax said:


> Hmm. I don't know then. Is it a USB 2 or 3 port? a USB 1.0 port might potentially not have enough current. It's designed for USB 2 but seems to work on USB 3 no problem.
> 
> Do you get an error on your PC. If it says something like this device is can't be recognized. Sometimes the USB port shorted out by plugging in while power was turned on and you have to completely disconnect power to the computer. Not just shut down but pull out the power cable on a desktop or physically disconnect the batterty on a laptop which resets the motherboard.
> 
> There's a utility called USBDeview for the PC that lets you troubleshoot and deactivate and reenable USB ports and devices. That might work without disconnecting the power.
> 
> Oh. Make sure you try a different USB port first though. They shouldn't all have problems. If none of the above works I'm not sure what to suggest. It might end up being the USB on the amp thats the problem. You could try a factory reset and unplug it just to see if the USB socket on the amp needed to be reset.
> 
> That's all I can think of and I'm not sure if you have a mac.




Yep. Tried all that. Cable is 2.0. Checked cable with another device and the PC saw it.

Guess I'm calling Sweetwater.

Thanks for your help , Antmax.


----------



## Antmax

Bit of a bummer. At least you got it from somewhere reputable with good return policy. The USB never leaves my amp since those editors came out.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Well, I just need to be kicked in the head. 

After working with Sweetwater tech support, I found out the laptop I was using was in the middle of a Windows update. After that (finally) finished, the update went smooth as glass.


----------



## Antmax

Lol. Well I'm glad that nothing was busted. I have had these background windows updates effect me in the past too. They have caught me out more than once. 

Enjoy the editors and USB recording, they were a game changer for me when I started using my CODE through USB.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Did you guys have to download any plugins for the editing software to work. Mine is looking for an app that Windows can't find. Right now I'm manually entering presets with good results. Im starting to really dig the Plexi presets with a little tweaking.


----------



## chiliphil1

Greatwhitenorth said:


> Did you guys have to download any plugins for the editing software to work. Mine is looking for an app that Windows can't find. Right now I'm manually entering presets with good results. Im starting to really dig the Plexi presets with a little tweaking.



Mine with windows 10 was no issue. Start up the editor, turn on amp, green light came on. Now, I don't know if this makes a difference or not but by the time I tried the editor I had already recorded with it and my asio4all had already seen it but I didn't have to download anything extra.


----------



## Antmax

The readme that came with the app says something about if MS office isn't installed, then you will be missing a font. The font file is included with the app.

I don't recall much about installing fonts. If that is your problem, try double clicking the font file or seeing if there is a context menu when you right click on it.

Other than that, I don't know of anything.


----------



## chiliphil1

Antmax said:


> The readme that came with the app says something about if MS office isn't installed, then you will be missing a font. The font file is included with the app.
> 
> I don't recall much about installing fonts. If that is your problem, try double clicking the font file or seeing if there is a context menu when you right click on it.
> 
> Other than that, I don't know of anything.



I tried to install the font and it told me that it was already installed (even though I don't have office) so I have to assume that if it weren't it would have gone through the process but I can't guarantee that.


----------



## Arc Anjil

It's not imminent, but I'm thinking of replacing the stock speaker with either a Texas Heat or Cannabis Rex. I'll let the OEM speaker break-in before deciding, but it's just so bassy and booming right now.

Anyone have any thoughts on the Eminence series of speakers?


----------



## pak668

Arc Anjil said:


> It's not imminent, but I'm thinking of replacing the stock speaker with either a Texas Heat or Cannabis Rex. I'll let the OEM speaker break-in before deciding, but it's just so bassy and booming right now.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the Eminence series of speakers?



Well, I upgraded my C50 with a Fane; I wanted a FRFR speaker mostly to improve MP3 playback and not color the tone of the amp models too much. The Fane was the flattest, fullest range 12" speaker I could find. The increased impedance also makes low volume playing a bit more manageable.

I'm pleased with the results. Specs below:

Fane Sovereign 12-250TC
FR: 45 to 17k Hz
Impedance: 8 ohms
Power: 250W
Sensitivity: 100 dB 1W/1m
Weight: 11.3 lbs


----------



## Jam81

I have yet to update the firmware since I have a mac so I have a question for those who have updated the firmware.

Is there a big difference as far as audio quality when recording via the USB cable as opposed to using the headphone output?

Thanks!


----------



## chiliphil1

Jam81 said:


> I have yet to update the firmware since I have a mac so I have a question for those who have updated the firmware.
> 
> Is there a big difference as far as audio quality when recording via the USB cable as opposed to using the headphone output?
> 
> Thanks!



I tried a recording with the amp playing over a backing track. I recorded the USB and headphone at the same time. The idea was to switch back and forth throughout the recording to show the differences.. Once I had done it and made the track switching back and forth I could not tell the slightest bit of difference between them, so I just went with the USB audio since it was a little louder in the mix. So, no I don't think that there's much of a difference.


----------



## Jam81

Does anybody have a good "acoustic simulator" patch that might come close to sounding acoustic?

Thanks.


----------



## Plectrum

Jam81 said:


> Does anybody have a good "acoustic simulator" patch that might come close to sounding acoustic?
> 
> Thanks.



I've not had any success with the acoustic simulator. I think a lot of the problem is that electric guitars tend to have a much faster attack and a lot more sustain. Also I believe it's trying to model an electro-acoustic. To my ears it has that sort of peizo quality to the sound.


----------



## chiliphil1

Jam81 said:


> Does anybody have a good "acoustic simulator" patch that might come close to sounding acoustic?
> 
> Thanks.



I use it as stock, add a touch of reverb and keep the volume high and the gain low. The best thing I have found to get closer to acoustic is to NOT use the bridge pickup.. Even then, as plectrum said it sounds like an electric acoustic, nothing like a dreadnaught.


----------



## Basilios

I'm not sure if this has been covered before but can you use external pedals with the code? I just picked up a looper and would love to use it with the code. Haven't had the time to try hooking it up myself to give it a go


----------



## chiliphil1

Basilios said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered before but can you use external pedals with the code? I just picked up a looper and would love to use it with the code. Haven't had the time to try hooking it up myself to give it a go



Only pedals that work in front of the amp. There is no effects loop, so things like reverb and delays won't work.


----------



## stw500

Jam81 said:


> Does anybody have a good "acoustic simulator" patch that might come close to sounding acoustic?
> 
> Thanks.


https://marshallcode.tools/patch/132-private-no-artist-code-clean.html

Not from me, but sounds clean.


----------



## Plectrum

Basilios said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered before but can you use external pedals with the code? I just picked up a looper and would love to use it with the code. Haven't had the time to try hooking it up myself to give it a go



Yes you can use external pedals. Some people have reported good success with distortion and fuzz pedals. A looper should be fine.


----------



## Jam81

Basilios said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered before but can you use external pedals with the code? I just picked up a looper and would love to use it with the code. Haven't had the time to try hooking it up myself to give it a go


I use an external wah pedal(original dunlop slash wah) in front of the amp as I am not a fan of the stock wah effect, It works pretty well and it sounds better than the stock effect in my opinion.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Plectrum said:


> I've not had any success with the acoustic simulator. I think a lot of the problem is that electric guitars tend to have a much faster attack and a lot more sustain. Also I believe it's trying to model an electro-acoustic. To my ears it has that sort of peizo quality to the sound.


I believe electro-acoustic as well. It makes sense as this is an electric guitar with a pickup, I would think that would be very difficult to make sound like an actual acoustic. It's not bad, tne one on my G3 is better. Get rid of some midrange and add presence.


----------



## Plectrum

Jam81 said:


> I use an external wah pedal(original dunlop slash wah) in front of the amp as I am not a fan of the stock wah effect, It works pretty well and it sounds better than the stock effect in my opinion.



The built-in wah is actually an auto-wah - a totally different beast to a wah pedal. I too prefer to use a proper wah pedal most of the time but I do use the built-in wah occasionally as a "half-cocked" wah.


----------



## stw500

I am just a fun-player and never had a bigger Amp than 15W before. Yesterday i received my Code50, loaded the new firmware and played 2 hours. My first impression is - like many others - that the presets are not the bests, but creating your one sound is easy and brings very nice results. Bluetooth pairing was no problem, USB too. I played with the android-app, with the Marshall PC Editor and the live Editor. Everything worked fine. Just one question: When i am creating patches with the Marshall PC Editor or the live Editor, i would like to leave the amp-presets untouched and only save the new patches to the android-app. But i didnt find a working way to do. Does anyone have a clue how to do?


----------



## BillG

stw500 said:


> I am just a fun-player and never had a bigger Amp than 15W before. Yesterday i received my Code50, loaded the new firmware and played 2 hours.



How does the 50 sound at bedroom levels? I like the display on it better than the 25, but don't want something that's way too loud for just playing by myself at home...


----------



## SonVolt

Does it sound better than Line 6 stuff?


----------



## AJU

stw500 said:


> I am just a fun-player and never had a bigger Amp than 15W before. Yesterday i received my Code50, loaded the new firmware and played 2 hours. My first impression is - like many others - that the presets are not the bests, but creating your one sound is easy and brings very nice results. Bluetooth pairing was no problem, USB too. I played with the android-app, with the Marshall PC Editor and the live Editor. Everything worked fine. Just one question: When i am creating patches with the Marshall PC Editor or the live Editor, i would like to leave the amp-presets untouched and only save the new patches to the android-app. But i didnt find a working way to do. Does anyone have a clue how to do?


good question @stw500, I too am a fun player, we need to stick together there are some serious players on here sometimes ;-).

I'm not sure if I am right but when I was playing with the tools the android app was keeping up with any changes as long as I was set to amp mode on the android. I would have thought when you had the right settings on your android can you not save the settings on the android but direct it to the android save area rather than the amp side.

Just a thought...

PS just did it on the amp made changes to the amp in this case el34 (00) went to save presets on the phone - I have options to either save to amp or library or both just select (cross) which one you want and save it. It saved the changes to the library(phone), I then just told the amp to not save it ( pressed store once and moved it off the setting). Just to make sure I turned the amp off as well and lo and behold it had lost the new amp settings for the el34 (00). I could have also saved it to any setting.

I'm using gateway 1.2.6 which I'm pretty sure is still the latest. You would do the same as I did on the amp but on the web/pc tools and then use the phone to save accordingly. I know the settings made on the tools reflect on the phone if you have it connected at the same time as using the tools so it should work. What you can also do if you mess up is to restore the amp from factory and reload any settings you have saved on the PC/Web system. This last thing is why elsewhere some of us have asked if we can have save/load all option ion the PC tools - James is still contemplating. If you are interested in a save/load all on the PC editor then James has asked for views over here.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-code-editor-for-pc.92120/page-11#post-1555746

Hope this helps.


----------



## chiliphil1

stw500 said:


> I am just a fun-player and never had a bigger Amp than 15W before. Yesterday i received my Code50, loaded the new firmware and played 2 hours. My first impression is - like many others - that the presets are not the bests, but creating your one sound is easy and brings very nice results. Bluetooth pairing was no problem, USB too. I played with the android-app, with the Marshall PC Editor and the live Editor. Everything worked fine. Just one question: When i am creating patches with the Marshall PC Editor or the live Editor, i would like to leave the amp-presets untouched and only save the new patches to the android-app. But i didnt find a working way to do. Does anyone have a clue how to do?



When you go to save a preset on the app it will bring up the screen where you can name the new patch. In the middle of the screen it allows you to select between amp or phone. Just select the one you want and save as normal.. Also, on the PC program you can save the patches there as well and back up everything that's in the amp and the phone. I would do that because you never know when something may crash. 



SonVolt said:


> Does it sound better than Line 6 stuff?



Better than a spider, worse than a POD.


----------



## Antmax

BillG said:


> How does the 50 sound at bedroom levels? I like the display on it better than the 25, but don't want something that's way too loud for just playing by myself at home...



You have to use an editor to set a patch to work at conversation level. The physical volume knobs don't register properly below about 0.9 which is louder than conversation. More like TV volume. The editors all let you set volumes at 0.1 and up without ruining the sound so you can easily play at bedroom level. 

The only negative might be the size. It's quite large at almost 2 feet wide, 1.5 high and 1 deep.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I set my volumes around 2 for each patch and can set a very low level with MV control. Playing by yourself at home gou can still have some volume! The larger display and extra controller make it worth it IMO.


----------



## stw500

@AJU
Thanks for the hints, it worked. Optimal would be to save direct pc editor to phone, but the workaround pc editor to amp, saving from amp to app works too.

@BillG
Playing at bedroom levels is possible and there´s no real sound difference...wait...playing at low volume means no vibration of the whole room...but thats okay for me.  It surprised me how different the volume of the several patches is. You can turn them all down to low volume, but when choosing a new preset (you didnt edit before) be careful not to wakeup the whole house.

@All
Connection with my low quality USB-cable was no problem. But is there a gain (in whatever) when using a cable with a better shielding? When the signals are only digital, it shouldn´t matter, right?


----------



## AJU

stw500 said:


> @AJU
> Thanks for the hints, it worked. Optimal would be to save direct pc editor to phone, but the workaround pc editor to amp, saving from amp to app works too.



Glad to help



stw500 said:


> @All
> Connection with my low quality USB-cable was no problem. But is there a gain (in whatever) when using a cable with a better shielding? When the signals are only digital, it shouldn´t matter, right?



Try this 

https://www.cnet.com/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/

makes a bit of sense, I bought a 5M lindy transparent one so I could use pc editor and have amp at a distance seems to work ok. Seems there maybe some usb 3.0 issues though


----------



## Antmax

I found that the cable doesn't make much difference. The thing that does is how well your AC supply and computer is grounded because although the signal through the cable isn't going to be effected. the shielding through the cable can carry a ground loop from the AC all the way through to the amp and cause a lot of noise. Here in California a lot of homes built in the 70-'s or earlier don't even have a ground and can be a nightmare for humm and clicks.

With a notebook it's easy to tell if you have a problem. If you get a lot of noise while the AC adapter is plugged in the notebook and none when running direct off of the battery. All that extra noise is coming through the AC through your computer. Fans and dimmer switches HVAC around the house can send all kinds of hums and clicks to your amp through the shielding. 

My home was built in the 50's and only half the rooms are earthed and not the study. I ended up passing a wire through the hole our ISP put through the wall for the cat 5 cable and attaching it to the iron plumbing pipe that runs through one side of the house. That reduced the noise by about 70%.

Other problems are RF and electromagnetic noise. My Wifi router is about 2 feet from my PC and the neighborhood power lines are all overhead making a 60hz buzz in hot weather like a hive of bees when you step outside. Single coil pickups pick up quite a bit of noise at some angles while humbuckers are essentially silent. One of the joys of living in a super expensive low crime older neighborhood


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

I was able to get the editor software to work. I'm not sure what I did differently, but it fired right up. The software makes on the fly tweaks very easy. The issue I have is that the music from the laptop comes through the Code's speaker instead of my monitors because the usb is connected. Any suggestions on how to have only the guitar come through the Code and music through the monitors while having the amp hooked up to the laptop? Thanks guys.


----------



## stw500

When the Code ist connected via USB Windows recognizes it as an Audio device. Just Go to the Audio settings and disable or deactivate the Code.


----------



## stw500

@AJU 
Nice article, thank you. 

@Antmax 
I'll try that with the Notebook. Thank you for the hint.


----------



## Arc Anjil

I am (almost) on the verge of returning the CODE 50 to Sweetwater and getting a DSL40C (or something like it). I can't get a good enough sound out of it for me.

1) fizzy sounding speaker. bottom strings to boomy, top strings to treble-y.

2) Sound gets progressively muddy as I play and fiddle with the settings.

3) Uncontrollable feedback at playing level, yet no good feedback sustain.

I've tried some of the user developed patches, to no avail.

Anyone have ideas or suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## chiliphil1

Arc Anjil said:


> I am (almost) on the verge of returning the CODE 50 to Sweetwater and getting a DSL40C (or something like it). I can't get a good enough sound out of it for me.
> 
> 1) fizzy sounding speaker. bottom strings to boomy, top strings to treble-y.
> 
> 2) Sound gets progressively muddy as I play and fiddle with the settings.
> 
> 3) Uncontrollable feedback at playing level, yet no good feedback sustain.
> 
> I've tried some of the user developed patches, to no avail.
> 
> Anyone have ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.



My suggestion? Send it back. I returned mine and bought a used semi hollow body and an overdrive pedal. I don't miss it. The thought of a code was nice, low volume, headphones, recording but when it came down to it it just wasn't good enough to work. I thought it was and I tried very hard to like it. When I had the JVM it seemed pretty good, kinda like the JVM in that it gets "reasonably close" but not quite. Now that I have an authentic 800 tone again that code just wasn't even close. So, that's my story, it may not work for you.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I find it feedbacky too. Lower gain and really check EQ. It's not ideal obviously at higher volumes. Better speakef helps, too!!


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

stw500 said:


> When the Code ist connected via USB Windows recognizes it as an Audio device. Just Go to the Audio settings and disable or deactivate the Code.


This worked, well after I accidentally disabled the Code. Thanks very much for the tip, stw500.


----------



## stw500

@Greatwhitenorth
Youre welcome!

@All
Well, now it happended to me too. Gateway lost all data. But here´s my way for not crying. I made a backup via titaniumbackup yesterday (you need root for that). I restored the app via titaniumbackup inclusive all data. After restoring all my saved presets on the library were back again.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Antmax said:


> You have to use an editor to set a patch to work at conversation level. The physical volume knobs don't register properly below about 0.9 which is louder than conversation. More like TV volume. The editors all let you set volumes at 0.1 and up without ruining the sound so you can easily play at bedroom level.
> 
> The only negative might be the size. It's quite large at almost 2 feet wide, 1.5 high and 1 deep.



Can't you just use the Gateway? Press and hold on a setting until the number pad comes up and then enter your desired setting numerically.

I never tried it, but it should get the setting right.


----------



## AJU

@Antmax @BillG

As @Arc Anjil suggested, I tried that and you can indeed set it to 0.1 on the android version 1.2.6 at least it worked for me.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

After using my Code 50 for the first practice - I have some homework to do, mainly volume settings. Clean volume was a bit low, then I turned it uo a bit high. I did set them with a lower MV at home, and there's part of the fun.
Had a rockin blues tone set, sounded like ass. Horrid. Thin and weak. Had to add low and resonsnce, tweak EQ big time. So I need to keep MV at that setting and reset everything. One problem I had, I think, is that I may have set some when I had the V30 in there then I put the old Traynor back in and forgot to reset. 
Fun though , the 800 and Jubilee sounded quite good and the footswitch was excellent!


----------



## GibsonKramer

So, I've tried 2 of these so far. The 25 and the 50.

Not impressed with the 25, the 50 wouldn't even power on. Think I'm going to skip this one.


----------



## stw500

If the 50 didnt power on try another unit before skipping. 

@All
Yesterday i thought my Code50 has gone dead. It powered on but there was no way to change the presets by app or at the amp itself. Then i removed the usb-cable which was connected with my unpowered PC. Boom -> Everything worked. So when connected to an unpowered PC via usb dont wonder about strange behavior of your Amp.


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> If the 50 didnt power on try another unit before skipping.
> 
> @All
> Yesterday i thought my Code50 has gone dead. It powered on but there was no way to change the presets by app or at the amp itself. Then i removed the usb-cable which was connected with my unpowered PC. Boom -> Everything worked. So when connected to an unpowered PC via usb dont wonder about strange behavior of your Amp.



Yeah, I found that plugging in the USB can either lock up or mute the CODE under certain circumstances. Especially if it is turned on when you do it. Unplugging and replugging USB usually fixes it.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Before I wade through this thread, is anyone using their Code through the return of the effects loop of a tube amp? If so, how were the results? I have a stereo cable and am going to give it a try. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## colkai

Regarding the Gateway app, is there any way to create a playlist to use as backing playback, rather than having to scroll through all your music every time? It would be a really useful feature.


----------



## Plectrum

colkai said:


> Regarding the Gateway app, is there any way to create a playlist to use as backing playback, rather than having to scroll through all your music every time? It would be a really useful feature.



Not ATM although you could suggest to Marshall that they develop such a feature.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Well I tried running the Code through the effects loop of my DSL40C today. It took a little figuring out but I finally worked out that I had to plug my guitar into the Code and the volume and eq on the DSL were disabled. I played through a couple of patches that I like on the Code and found that I liked the sound through the Code's internal speaker better. It was a little disappointing, but then I remembered that someone had said to turn off the power amp sim and then I turned off the cab sim too. What a difference. I found lots of tones that I really liked. The cleans were much better and the edge of break up tones sounded great. Even the Vox patch sounded great, which is good because I didn't care for it through the Code's speaker and pre amp sims. The one little compliant that I have is the the modulation effects, in fact the effects in general seem either weak or bad. When you use the Code's internal speaker they seem much stronger and sound better. If you have another amp to try this with, I highly recommend it.


----------



## AutoXMan

Hi All,

Loving my Code 50 so far!

I have a quick question regarding recording form the USB output. I have no problem getting everything set up on the PC side, however I was wondering if there is any way to mute the Code's speaker while recording? Right now I am using the headphone jack to monitor the output, but I was just wondering if there is any way to mute sound output all together so I can crank the master volume for late night recording.

Sorry I am such a noob at this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Six String Blender

I have run the headphones out to my Fender Champion 600 and it sounds great. I do recommend turning everything in the way of pre-amp, amp, cabs, off and start experimenting from there. I have a Ibanez TSA 30H and a Peavey MH-20 to try this with as well. I expect they all will work similarly. I can try to go in direct or in via the effects return.


----------



## Six String Blender

Greatwhitenorth said:


> I was able to get the editor software to work. I'm not sure what I did differently, but it fired right up. The software makes on the fly tweaks very easy. The issue I have is that the music from the laptop comes through the Code's speaker instead of my monitors because the usb is connected. Any suggestions on how to have only the guitar come through the Code and music through the monitors while having the amp hooked up to the laptop? Thanks guys.


You should be able to reset the audio output on the pc to the PC sound card.


----------



## chiliphil1

AutoXMan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Loving my Code 50 so far!
> 
> I have a quick question regarding recording form the USB output. I have no problem getting everything set up on the PC side, however I was wondering if there is any way to mute the Code's speaker while recording? Right now I am using the headphone jack to monitor the output, but I was just wondering if there is any way to mute sound output all together so I can crank the master volume for late night recording.
> 
> Sorry I am such a noob at this stuff. Thanks!



Just turn the master volume all the way down. It doesnt affect the volume level through the USB, the channel volume does that. The master only controls the speaker, so just turn it down or off.


----------



## AutoXMan

Ahh that makes all too much sense now, thanks guys!


----------



## NewReligion

Would love to hear results...


----------



## MraggethG

Anyone happen to know the ohms on the 10" speaker in the Marshall Code 25? 
I'm looking to replace.


----------



## big dooley

4 ohm


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Six String Blender said:


> You should be able to reset the audio output on the pc to the PC sound card.



I got her figured. Thanks though.


----------



## Plectrum

I've been experimenting with the Acoustic pre-amp model for the last few weeks. To my ears it seems to work best with my Strat-style guitar using the neck/middle pickups. A tiny bit of delay seems to help as well to add a bit of depth to the sound. Add reverb to taste. I'm not convinced that it sounds that close to an electro-acoustic but it does produce a very usable sound. I've used it live for the past three weeks and no-one has thrown anything at me or come at me with a pitch fork. I count that as a result


----------



## Carlton Chase

Forgive me if this has been discussed already, but is it normal for the sound from the speaker to sound VASTLY different (and not in a good way) from the line out? I dial in presets that sound amazing while using the headphone/line-out to studio monitors. Sounds great recording that way too. But, when I try those same presets through the 10" speaker (I bought the Marshall Code 25) it sounds very nasally and unusable. Am I doing something wrong? Is this normal? I know it should sound somewhat different, but not this much!


----------



## chiliphil1

Carlton Chase said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed already, but is it normal for the sound from the speaker to sound VASTLY different (and not in a good way) from the line out? I dial in presets that sound amazing while using the headphone/line-out to studio monitors. Sounds great recording that way too. But, when I try those same presets through the 10" speaker (I bought the Marshall Code 25) it sounds very nasally and unusable. Am I doing something wrong? Is this normal? I know it should sound somewhat different, but not this much!



It's normal. The speaker needs time to break in (playing music through bluetooth for a while can help) BUT the speaker is a cheap one, it's in a cheap box, and it's small. So, it will have a slightly boomy and mine had a fizziness to it as well. It can sound good but it has to be EQ'd to do so. What I did was make 2 sets of patches, 1 for recording and the other for the speaker. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Plectrum said:


> I've been experimenting with the Acoustic pre-amp model for the last few weeks. To my ears it seems to work best with my Strat-style guitar using the neck/middle pickups. A tiny bit of delay seems to help as well to add a bit of depth to the sound. Add reverb to taste. I'm not convinced that it sounds that close to an electro-acoustic but it does produce a very usable sound. I've used it live for the past three weeks and no-one has thrown anything at me or come at me with a pitch fork. I count that as a result


Its reasonably close, I agree. Add some chorus for a decent 12 stringy sound.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Well, I've been hacking away at the CODE 50 for some time now and I'm getting close, real close. But......

1. Does anyone know of any base settings for the emulated amps on the CODE, or are the preset ones the best available? i.e., a JCM800 setting to make it as close an approximation to a real JCM800. The JCM800 preset has reverb in the default going to a 1960V (was that standard?), so I'm skeptical. Also, I've never played any of the emulated amps (above a music store whisper).
By this, I mean what Gate setting, Presence and Resonance would/should be used....)

2. Low Volume/High MV or High Volume/Low MV? How do you get the best sound without uncontrollable feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Carlton Chase

chiliphil1 said:


> It's normal. The speaker needs time to break in (playing music through bluetooth for a while can help) BUT the speaker is a cheap one, it's in a cheap box, and it's small. So, it will have a slightly boomy and mine had a fizziness to it as well. It can sound good but it has to be EQ'd to do so. What I did was make 2 sets of patches, 1 for recording and the other for the speaker. Hope that helps.


Fizzy? I assume you turn cab emulation off when using the speaker? One of the things I noticed is that with cab emulation on when using the speaker, most of the high end disappears, which leads to the nasal sound. The amp speaker to me sounds like it is massively boosted in the 2k range. Hopefully breaking it in helps a little, but I think it just is what it is. I am surprised they did not put a flat response speaker in it since it has cab emulation.


----------



## chiliphil1

Carlton Chase said:


> Fizzy? I assume you turn cab emulation off when using the speaker? One of the things I noticed is that with cab emulation on when using the speaker, most of the high end disappears, which leads to the nasal sound. The amp speaker to me sounds like it is massively boosted in the 2k range. Hopefully breaking it in helps a little, but I think it just is what it is. I am surprised they did not put a flat response speaker in it since it has cab emulation.



No no, leave it on. I mean, you can turn it off if you want but I think the vast majority of us leave the speaker sim on. I learned pretty quick though, stay away from any of the "V" cabinets they are super fizzy sounding. I leaned toward the "X" cabinet and the HW.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Arc Anjil said:


> Well, I've been hacking away at the CODE 50 for some time now and I'm getting close, real close. But......
> 
> 1. Does anyone know of any base settings for the emulated amps on the CODE, or are the preset ones the best available? i.e., a JCM800 setting to make it as close an approximation to a real JCM800. The JCM800 preset has reverb in the default going to a 1960V (was that standard?), so I'm skeptical. Also, I've never played any of the emulated amps (above a music store whisper).
> By this, I mean what Gate setting, Presence and Resonance would/should be used....)
> 
> 2. Low Volume/High MV or High Volume/Low MV? How do you get the best sound without uncontrollable feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


I use an 800 as basic amp, I set low Volume then MV to taste. Gate Is low, maybe 1.5, gain a bit lower, say, 6 and pres and res to taste depending on location and volume. I angle mine back so it points at me and I have a fair amount of Res to give it that oomph. I also changed out my speaker so it isn't so harsh.
I think my cab is a 1960MW..


----------



## stw500

Plectrum said:


> I've been experimenting with the Acoustic pre-amp model for the last few weeks. To my ears it seems to work best with my Strat-style guitar using the neck/middle pickups. A tiny bit of delay seems to help as well to add a bit of depth to the sound. Add reverb to taste. I'm not convinced that it sounds that close to an electro-acoustic but it does produce a very usable sound. I've used it live for the past three weeks and no-one has thrown anything at me or come at me with a pitch fork. I count that as a result



How about putting in the patch database (https://marshallcode.tools/patch/) to share with the community. Perhaps someone reviews/evaluate it.


----------



## Plectrum

stw500 said:


> How about putting in the patch database (https://marshallcode.tools/patch/) to share with the community. Perhaps someone reviews/evaluate it.



How could anyone evaluate it without my exact guitar and pickups? I've got 4 electrics. The patch only works well with one of them.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Jethro Rocker said:


> I use an 800 as basic amp, I set low Volume then MV to taste. Gate Is low, maybe 1.5, gain a bit lower, say, 6 and pres and res to taste depending on location and volume. I angle mine back so it points at me and I have a fair amount of Res to give it that oomph. I also changed out my speaker so it isn't so harsh.
> I think my cab is a 1960MW..


Thanks, JR!
I thought about changing the speaker and emailed Eminence. They suggested a more neutral speaker and not a Texas Heat, etc.

I go back and forth between high vol/low MV and the opposite. It seems I just can't settle on a good 'base' sound for me.

I do like the JCM800 the most. How does it compare to the real thing, and what speaker did you replace the OEM one with?


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

I'm wondering if maybe I should find a 1 x 12" cab to put my Seventy/80 speaker in. These speakers are supposed to be very neutral and might work with the CODE.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

="Arc Anjil, post: 1563833, member: 37883"]Thanks, JR!
I thought about changing the speaker and emailed Eminence. They suggested a more neutral speaker and not a Texas Heat, etc.

I go back and forth between high vol/low MV and the opposite. It seems I just can't settle on a good 'base' sound for me.

I do like the JCM800 the most. How does it compare to the real thing, and what speaker did you replace the OEM one with?[/QUOTE]
Havent had an 800 for years, hard fo tell. It has that bright cut and some decent low end. I tried my V30 and it's even more top heavy. I just put in an old Alnico Traynor from the early i0s that was reconed with a Celestion voice coil. Less harsh and farty than stock. 

I set volume low so that MV isn't so touchy. Doesn't seem to affect the sound at all.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Greatwiitenorth said:


> I'm wondering if maybe I should find a 1 x 12" cab to put my Seventy/80 speaker in. These speakers are supposed to be very neutral and might work with the CODE.


Is your 70/80 In the 40C right now? Open up Code and run a speaker extension to the spkr in the 40C just to see how It sounds...


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

Jethro Rocker said:


> Is your 70/80 In the 40C right now? Open up Code and run a speaker extension to the spkr in the 40C just to see how It sounds...



I replaced my Seventy/80 with a WGS Retro 30(which I really like) in my DSL. I would have to buy a separate 1 x 12 cab since I have the Code 25. The 12" speaker won't fit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Plectrum said:


> How could anyone evaluate it without my exact guitar and pickups? I've got 4 electrics. The patch only works well with one of them.



Which is precisely why patch sharing is a complete waste of time


----------



## Antmax

crossroadsnyc said:


> Which is precisely why patch sharing is a complete waste of time



You can get an ok ballpark that needs some tweaking but it's true. I ended up buying some new pickups for the Ibanez in my Avatar because it sounded quite nasal icepicky on the code. Got a sensible classic SD combo of JB and 59 and now all three guitars sound pretty good. The code seems to do quite well so long as your pickups aren't excessively hot like the neodymium bridge that originally came in that guitar. Was a great excuse to the other half for an upgrade.


----------



## chiliphil1

crossroadsnyc said:


> Which is precisely why patch sharing is a complete waste of time



It's a good starting point.. Much like suggested settings in the manual.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Antmax said:


> You can get an ok ballpark that needs some tweaking but it's true. I ended up buying some new pickups for the Ibanez in my Avatar because it sounded quite nasal icepicky on the code. Got a sensible classic SD combo of JB and 59 and now all three guitars sound pretty good. The code seems to do quite well so long as your pickups aren't excessively hot like the neodymium bridge that originally came in that guitar. Was a great excuse to the other half for an upgrade.



is it cool if I PM you next time I need an excuse idea?


----------



## stw500

crossroadsnyc said:


> Which is precisely why patch sharing is a complete waste of time



Well i never said you could use any patch on any guitar without any tuning. How chiliphil1 said, it is a good starting point.


----------



## HotRats73

I've bought a code 25 few days ago for home practicing and I'm quite happy with it. 
I used to use the softubes sims with my universal audio apollo so I knew what to expect in terms of sound and I can say that the code sounds good. 

but there are a few things I don't like. 

first one is the code speaker. is not good and the code sounds significantly worst through it.
second one are the modulations fxs. not very good and placed in the fx loop. I hate modulations in the loop.

third the v30 cab (1960V) sounds wrong to me. I own a jtm 45 and 2555 I play through a 4x12 with v30s and both sound nothing like the code sim. anyway the 1960x is really good so I'm set and happy anyway.


----------



## Matsu

CODE 50 showed up today. I'm loving it.


----------



## Matsu

I have the Lester K pedal in front but so far everything else onboard sounds great to my ears. I haven't had any of the fizzy sounds that have appeared in the thread and the speaker hasn't really been run hard and loud. 

Once I get the video thing figured out, I will post up some clips.


----------



## Matsu

Okay, after messing with it late last night and before work today,
I'm not stage ready with it, but the amp definitely is. I've tried out the JTM45, JCM800; 1962 (Bluesbreaker) and 1959 (Super Lead) mods and they are all nice and in your face. 

The stock speaker is nice and punchy but I haven't come close to breaking it in.

Presets are easy enough to access—not as easy as the presets on my entry-level synth, but easy enough. 

I haven't even 'dipped a toe' into the onboard effects; I do like that you can just tap them off if you prefer. I have the EHX Lester K in front because CODE doesn't have a good Leslie sim. Obviously the Cry Baby and Octapussy will go in front as well. There is no FX loop nor extension speaker output.

For me there is no need to add dirt in front—hey, they may be sims in a solid state amp, but it is Marshall-loud and punchy with the crunch and grind that I want. 

Guitar used for testing is a 1998 Epiphone '58 reissue korina Flying V.

I can't wait to get onstage with this.


----------



## stw500

Does anyone have a good hint how to break in the code automatically? My Smartphone cant stream music via bluetooth and app all day and a connection via cable from pc to amp playing music sounds horrible.


----------



## Plectrum

stw500 said:


> Does anyone have a good hint how to break in the code automatically? My Smartphone cant stream music via bluetooth and app all day and a connection via cable from pc to amp playing music sounds horrible.



Looper pedal. Gigging it is a LOT more fun though


----------



## Dogs of Doom

for anyone w/ tech experience...

Can you check to see how difficult it is to decouple the power amp from the brain? I'm getting tired of waiting for the 100 watt head. My thought was to decouple that anyway too, I just wanted the ¼" out, but, anyway...

If I could decouple it w/o creating more issues, I might just go get a 50 watter & pull the brain out & make my own box, or put it on a rack shelf...


----------



## Plectrum

Dogs of Doom said:


> for anyone w/ tech experience...
> 
> Can you check to see how difficult it is to decouple the power amp from the brain? I'm getting tired of waiting for the 100 watt head. My thought was to decouple that anyway too, I just wanted the ¼" out, but, anyway...
> 
> If I could decouple it w/o creating more issues, I might just go get a 50 watter & pull the brain out & make my own box, or put it on a rack shelf...



You could use the headphone jack.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Plectrum said:


> You could use the headphone jack.


yes, but I don't want the amp connected. I want to use it as a pre-amp. I don't want to lug the box around. I'm thinking pf having it like this:

https://www.marshallheadphones.com/mh_us_en/stockwell-black-eu-us-incl-case


----------



## Plectrum

Dogs of Doom said:


> yes, but I don't want the amp connected. I want to use it as a pre-amp. I don't want to lug the box around. I'm thinking pf having it like this:
> 
> https://www.marshallheadphones.com/mh_us_en/stockwell-black-eu-us-incl-case



Solid-state amps usually don't mind having no speaker connected (Marshall have said it'll be perfectly safe use the 100 head like that when recording via USB) so you'll probably be OK taking it to bits and running without a speaker load.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Plectrum said:


> Solid-state amps usually don't mind having no speaker connected (Marshall have said it'll be perfectly safe use the 100 head like that when recording via USB) so you'll probably be OK taking it to bits and running without a speaker load.


yeah, I understand... If you look inside the box, the power amp is tethered to the brain, & attached to the inside of the box - at least, that was what I observed at NAMM, last year...


----------



## stw500

Yesterday I could put the Marshall AS100D and the code 50 side to side. I know one is a acoustic amp and one for electric but I tried to get the code 50 sound similar to the as100d but without good result. The As100D sounded much more warmer than the code no matter which setup I tried. So does anyone have a good setup/patch for sounding the code really warm?


----------



## jstich

Hers what I use for clean. Natural pre, gain volume and bass 10,mid @ 9 o clock,threshold and treble 0, American class ab power amp,resonance 3.6 presence 0, 1936 Cabinet. I use these settings with a humbucker and no tone control, just volume knob. Speaker does need time to break in. The given settings sound great with cheap sony headphones.


----------



## Antmax

Just a quick note that there is a Android app update which mentions a 1.3 firmware update for the physical amp.

New features include patch sharing and storage at the mymarshall website.

https://my.marshall.com/

Just looked and apparently if your browser supports MIDI you can update the firmware on the amp straight from the browser too.


----------



## jstich

There is also an update for the gateway app from the play store.


----------



## Basilios

I guess this is their workaround for Mac users to update the amp?


----------



## Plectrum

Antmax said:


> Just a quick note that there is a Android app update which mentions a 1.3 firmware update for the physical amp.
> 
> New features include patch sharing and storage at the mymarshall website.
> 
> https://my.marshall.com/
> 
> Just looked and apparently if your browser supports MIDI you can update the firmware on the amp straight from the browser too.



I tried the browser update last night. It's still stuck part way through the process this morning. I've just emailed Marshall to see if there's any way I can get back to a working amp.


----------



## Basilios

Just updated my code 25 through the browser. Very easy and fast.


----------



## stw500

@jstich
Thx for your patch, i tried it but doesnt fit so good on my guitar. I will have to try further one.

@All
On my Code 50 there was no firmware update possible, it was said latest firmware already on. Strange...Is there a way to read out the firmware-version of the code?


----------



## Antmax

Looks like the 1.3 firmware isn't released yet. My amp says it is already up to date with 1.1

The Gateway app says in it's changelog.

*



WHAT'S NEW

Click to expand...

*


> Gateway will now auto-sync all CODE presets when you first connect to the amp.
> 
> Register/login to your my.marshall.com user profile from within Gateway and sync your Gateway presets with my.marshall.com automatically. Check out my.marshall.com to manage your Gateway presets, search and download new presets and share your presets.
> 
> Support for Amp firmware v1.3 fixes.
> 
> Fixed bug where an invalid preset record created the illusion of duplicate presets.
> Improved error trapping and logging.


----------



## colkai

Since the firmware update, my Code isn't recognised as a USB/Midi device. 
Tried logging off the PC, rebooting the Code a few times, nothing.


----------



## Antmax

colkai said:


> Since the firmware update, my Code isn't recognised as a USB/Midi device.
> Tried logging off the PC, rebooting the Code a few times, nothing.



You could try a factory reset. Otherwise I don't know. So far it seems Marshall haven't really gotten the computer/electronics thing down yet.

I got to use the Spider V recently and the interface and updating is very well done on those amps. Puts Marshall to shame. Has low latency ASIO streaming drivers but no bluetooth though.


----------



## Antmax

It might be that particular USB port on your computer needs to be reset. Sometimes they go wrong. If your using windows then the only way to do it is to actually unpower the computer. If it's a desktop you have to turn it off at the PSU or unplug it. If its a notebook unplug and disconnect the battery for a few seconds.

That removes residual power from the motherboard so it will reset the USB ports.

Sometimes if something isn't plugged in cleanly the USB port will be registered as dodgy by the motherboard itself and disabled from working properly until reset.

If that doesn't work you can try a factory reset and unplug the amp. Just in case something similar happened on the amp side.

Otherwise I don't really know. You will have to try Marshall support.


----------



## stw500

I found some spikes I bought once for my big stereo speakers. I put them underneath the code 50 and both my wife and I found it sounding slightly but noticable warmer then before.


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> I found some spikes I bought once for my big stereo speakers. I put them underneath the code 50 and both my wife and I found it sounding slightly but noticable warmer then before.



Cool, I might have to try that. Mine sits on a side table which reverberates quite a lot.


----------



## Jam81

Ever since updating the firmware, when I record in Audicity via USB, there is a lag in the recording, this does not happen when I use the headphone line out to record but only with USB, any idea why this is happening and how I can fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## stw500

You are the second one experiencing problems after updating. Perhaps it is wise to wait for the next firmware update. The qm of marshall seems to lack.


----------



## BowerR64

Have these amps been discontinued yet?


----------



## jstich

Musicians friend has a date of May 29 when they'll have the 100 watter in stock.


----------



## Arc Anjil

I can't tell if I'm up to date. My Gateway says:

AmpFirmware 1.3
AmpDSP 1.1
AmpBluetooth 3.1
MarshallGateway 1.4.1

Where does Marshall tell us what the latest and greatest is?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Not sure. Download the latest firmware from Marshall and see what it says. It won't allow you to overwrite with old software, obviously.


----------



## Sybex7254

jstich said:


> Musicians friend has a date of May 29 when they'll have the 100 watter in stock.



Only a year and a half late...great job!


----------



## Antmax

The code really needs low latency ASIO drivers for streaming like most interfaces and other modeling amos with USB hookups. 

That eay you can use DAW effects modeling plugins in your effects chain and still record without lag. Currently the code seems to just hsve a basic line out through usb.

Its a shame because it does reduce a lot of the flexibility digital offers and other modelers make use of.


----------



## Harrison Liddle

Antmax said:


> The code really needs low latency ASIO drivers for streaming like most interfaces and other modeling amos with USB hookups.
> 
> That eay you can use DAW effects modeling plugins in your effects chain and still record without lag. Currently the code seems to just hsve a basic line out through usb.
> 
> Its a shame because it does reduce a lot of the flexibility digital offers and other modelers make use of.



I can't get the USB to record in Cubase could you assist?


----------



## Harrison Liddle

I cannot get my code to record through USB in cubase. Can you help?


----------



## Quoman7

Does anybody know how to download presets from Marshall downloads, to gateway on my phone?


----------



## Plectrum

Quoman7 said:


> Does anybody know how to download presets from Marshall downloads, to gateway on my phone?



Pretty obvious really as long as you have a My Marshall account. Copy the preset to My Library. The go to My Gateway. Scroll down and you'll see all your My Library presets at the bottom. You can drag the one to want to where ever you want in the list list of 100 presets. The next time your phone's Gateway syncs with the server, you'll have the preset on your phone.


----------



## Quoman7

Was obvious, must have been post xmas hangover I didn;t see my gateway! lol Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## BowerR64

colkai said:


> Since the firmware update, my Code isn't recognised as a USB/Midi device.
> Tried logging off the PC, rebooting the Code a few times, nothing.



Sometimes if you uninstall the USB device then it will refind it and reinstall the drivers. Ive had different USB ports refind items you may also try to uninstall the USB item (like threw device manager you right click then uninstall that device) Before you update it so then it refinds the amp again with its new version and reinstalls the device drivers for the "new amp"

You also may have to uninstall the program on windows and reinstall it. Sometimes the programs/edit utility what ever it is isnt just the program but it has the device drivers in with it. Uninstall everything related to the code amp and start over.

You may have to do both.

Try a different PC with a fresh install of any programs the amp uses to connect to the computer with the new firmware amp see if it still has lag and see if it connects.

Ide bet the PC sees the amp but cant communicate with it because the new firmware communicates different then it did with the last firmware. If that makes any sense?


----------



## Antmax

If your usb port on your PC doesnt recognize a device. Sometimes its because the plug shorted out and the motherboard needs to be reset to reinitialize the port.

A simple shutdown and restart wont fix it. The incident was registered at a lower level before windows a bit like a car diagnostic code.

Just like the car you have to disconnect power completely to reset the usb so it will attempt to recognize the device again. This means turning off the PSU or unplugging a desktop from AC mains. On a notebook you have to unplug and temporarily disengage the battery for a few seconds.

Reconnecting the battery/AC resets the motherboards internal failsafes and it will attempt to work with that usb device again.

It has happened to me a few times mostly with cameras and phones that refuse to work after fumbling with micro usb ports in the dark.


----------



## Fern

Anyone have any input on the Looper setting on the Code? I was wondering if theres any way to make it work like a physical loop pedal or is it just one of those to copy over?


----------



## The Ozzk

Harrison Liddle said:


> I cannot get my code to record through USB in cubase. Can you help?


Hi Harrison, welcome to the forum! 

I'm not sure the CODE can record directly from the USB input to a computer.

I would try an affordable interface like this, for example.





Take the signal from the headphone jack on the CODE and go into the interface and from there to your Surface.

Maybe some other well-versed CODE owners can confirm this approach.


----------



## Antmax

I am not familiar with Cubase but the code does not have ASIO drivers for windows. It does show up in Windows with the USB connected. In recording devices windows lists it as:

Digital Audio Interface
CODE

and in playback devices it shows up as:

Speakers
CODE

Some DAWS only work with ASIO in which case the work around is to use software emulation. I used ASIO4ALL which is free and can be found at:

http://www.asio4all.com/

That works fine and is low latency if you use a small buffer. I was using it to run Scuffham S-Gear and some VST modeled pedals through the code earlier.

Marshall really should develop ASIO drivers for the CODE to offer it as much flexibility as many competing modeling amps.


----------



## Antmax

I'm assuming Windows because that is all I'm familiar with. But with the CODE hooked up via USB check your windows recording devices. <_Right click menu of speaker icon bottom right of taskbar next to clock_>

You should see your code listed in the recording tab:






ASIO4ALL is pretty easy to setup. Here's the control panel. You just have to highlight the various inputs and outputs you want it to use. In the screenshot I have enabled the code in and out and have a reasonably low 128kb buffer. 






Once that is done. You just select ASIO4ALL as your input in Cubase and you should be good to go. 

All software works the same.

If no CODE shows up in Windows recording devices then either your USB cable or Amp isn't working properly.

If your using a Mac, I have no idea..


----------



## Plectrum

Fern said:


> Anyone have any input on the Looper setting on the Code? I was wondering if theres any way to make it work like a physical loop pedal or is it just one of those to copy over?



It's nothing more than a delay with a maximum setting (4 seconds?). You can create some interesting ambient effects with it but it is most definitely not a looper. I think it's very poor of Marshall to label it in such a misleading way.


----------



## colkai

Antmax said:


> If your usb port on your PC doesnt recognize a device. Sometimes its because the plug shorted out and the motherboard needs to be reset to reinitialize the port.
> 
> A simple shutdown and restart wont fix it. The incident was registered at a lower level before windows a bit like a car diagnostic code.
> 
> Just like the car you have to disconnect power completely to reset the usb so it will attempt to recognize the device again. This means turning off the PSU or unplugging a desktop from AC mains. On a notebook you have to unplug and temporarily disengage the battery for a few seconds.



Yep, I did a clean up of usb ports, the Code is behaving itself again now.


----------



## Xman86

I received my Code 50 in June and have been playing with settings to get the right tone. The first thing I did was delete all the presets from the factory. I play mostly Led Zeppelin and early classic rock and blues from late 60's early 70's. I was having trouble with the sound from the low E string and was not happy with the harsh tones from the speaker when playing the high E string above the 12th fret. So I finally decided to swap the factory speaker. I only use the code as a guitar amp and what a difference with the new speaker. I installed a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback, 8 ohms. The sound with the new creamback speaker is amazing. The low end buzz is gone the mids are much warmer and the upper end has more crunch and less harsh tones. I have had to adjust all my presets but just a few minor adjustments and the sound is great. I should have made the swap sooner and it would have saved me hours of screwing around with the settings to try to get the right tone. All of the amp modules sound better.  The speaker was $ 159 and the code $ 249 can beat the sound for $ 410. 

I play a 2016 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Plain Top.


----------



## Fern

The more I play with the Code 50 I find that taking the Gate/Threshold down to the lowest level possible before feedback, increasing the presence on patches that don't have enough "Umpf" and chosing 1912 amp for all I accomplish the best sound, still with the stock speaker. Anyone else has experimented these results?


----------



## stw500

I´d think it depends also on your pickups, for example 3 singlecoils vs. 2 humbucker. What´s your setup?


----------



## mazzefr

I adjust the gate up from 0.0 until any noise is gone. I too, like a bit more presence in most cases but that gets harsh if the amp is pointed at your head. It will depend more on the room you are playing in. I haven't found a use for the 1912 yet; I like the sound of the 1960x and hw most. I use the 1936 with American Clean and full gain for a Knofler, Dire Straits tone.


----------



## Fern

stw500 said:


> I´d think it depends also on your pickups, for example 3 singlecoils vs. 2 humbucker. What´s your setup?


I play an epiphone les paul custom with probuckers.


----------



## Fern

Took some pics of my setup. I used a lid of an old flight case. Painted it black, put some casters on it and set my code on a slight angle.


----------



## stw500

mazzefr said:


> I too, like a bit more presence in most cases but that gets harsh if the amp is pointed at your head.



Yes, especially if you have a strat with three singlecoils like I do. Still looking for getting the code 50 warmer...


----------



## mazzefr

stw500 said:


> Yes, especially if you have a strat with three singlecoils like I do. Still looking for getting the code 50 warmer...



With Resonance, EQ, amp and cabinet control, there is plenty that can be done to cut highs and add warmer tones. Bluesbreaker is really warm and the 1974cx and 1936 cabinets keep thing under control.

How about controls on the guitar? I play one song with the single coil only and bring the tone control on the guitar down to 3 or so. Taking the volume down from 10 can warm your tone some as well.


----------



## Antmax

Your choice of pick can also make a big difference. My 1.4 thick jazz 3 xl ultex pick is the warmest and reduces any brittle brightness that might pops up on one of my guitars.


----------



## stw500

Thanks for the hints guys. New picks are on my list with 1.5. I was thinking about a speaker swap as well. But I ain't sure which speaker would fit the best for a really warm but not smeared clean tone. Any advices?


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> Thanks for the hints guys. New picks are on my list with 1.5. I was thinking about a speaker swap as well. But I ain't sure which speaker would fit the best for a really warm but not smeared clean tone. Any advices?



Should mention that the material of the pick makes a difference too. Something else you can do that doesn't cost anything to try is adjusting the pickup height. Depending of the type and model of the pickups, it can have a pretty dramatic effect on the sound.


----------



## Arc Anjil

On that note, Antmax, have you seen photos of Jimmy Page's LP's where the neck pickup is really low? 
I tried it and didn't notice much difference, if any. I do adjust my volume settings quite a bit on most songs I play to adjust tone (if not all...).


----------



## Gianni




----------



## Antmax

Arc Anjil said:


> On that note, Antmax, have you seen photos of Jimmy Page's LP's where the neck pickup is really low?
> I tried it and didn't notice much difference, if any. I do adjust my volume settings quite a bit on most songs I play to adjust tone (if not all...).



I am not too familiar with vintage Les Pauls but someone over on The Gear Page had some things to say about Les Pauls like Jimmy Page's. Came across it a few weeks ago and thought it quite interesting.



> I know it looks that way on certain guitars, especially from the perspective we usually are viewing the guitars. Keep this in mind though - Les Pauls like Page's, Kossoff's, Claptons, etc all had pickups adjusted closer than you think for several reasons:
> 
> 1) The necks on vintage LP's are charateristically set at less of a degree angle than modern LP's.
> 
> 2) As a result of shallow neck angle the bridge heights are set lower than average.
> 
> 3) Additionally, the pickup rings on vintage LP's are higher than modern LP's by about 1/8" all around on average.
> 
> So, perspective and vintage guitars setup's all create the illusion that pickups are set lower than they really are from the strings.


----------



## Antmax

Gianni said:


>




haha. I used to live in the Guildford area and stop by Andertons all the time. It was a short detour there between College and the railway station home. I remember the owner had a snotty little kid hanging around quite alot back then. I often wonder if he grew into Captain Lee Anderton lol. It was the best Guitar store in town back then, before the internet and entrepreneurial spirit enabled it to grow.


----------



## Gianni

Antmax said:


> haha. I used to live in the Guildford area and stop by Andertons all the time. It was a short detour there between College and the railway station home. I remember the owner had a snotty little kid hanging around quite alot back then. I often wonder if he grew into Captain Lee Anderton lol. It was the best Guitar store in town back then, before the internet and entrepreneurial spirit enabled it to grow.



It’s him all right!  I visited them myself a few times, long before YouTube fame, between 1994 and 2002 when I lived in Brighton.


----------



## webcat

Does anyone know if it's possible to use two effects from the same group at the same time?

I use the Guv'nor distortion pedal as part of my main tone, but there are some points when the amp is just too boomy. The compressor really fixes it up great, but it means turning off the distortion...

Is it possible, with the foot pedal, to have compression and distortion on? Or even to turn one on and the other off, so that at some points I can use compressor and then switch to distortion? Or would I need to create two presets and use two banks on the switch for that?


----------



## Plectrum

webcat said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to use two effects from the same group at the same time?
> 
> I use the Guv'nor distortion pedal as part of my main tone, but there are some points when the amp is just too boomy. The compressor really fixes it up great, but it means turning off the distortion...
> 
> Is it possible, with the foot pedal, to have compression and distortion on? Or even to turn one on and the other off, so that at some points I can use compressor and then switch to distortion? Or would I need to create two presets and use two banks on the switch for that?



No it's not possible to have distortion and compressor at the same time.


----------



## Arc Anjil

I've had the C50 since late October and messed with it every which way I can think of. Still kinda boomy (especially the D note on the A string), and ice-picky on the B and E strings above the 12th fret.

BUT.....

I just took the back off and the boomy and the low volume uncontrollable feedback are _gone_. The sound is much more open and vibrant. Trebly, yeah, but easily fixed with the Presence control.

It sounds better, almost like a different amp! Anyone else try this? What's your experience?

Oh... I usually use the Plexi or the JCM800. Tweaked of course....


----------



## Antmax

Arc Anjil said:


> I've had the C50 since late October and messed with it every which way I can think of. Still kinda boomy (especially the D note on the A string), and ice-picky on the B and E strings above the 12th fret.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> I just took the back off and the boomy and the low volume uncontrollable feedback are _gone_. The sound is much more open and vibrant. Trebly, yeah, but easily fixed with the Presence control.
> 
> It sounds better, almost like a different amp! Anyone else try this? What's your experience?
> 
> Oh... I usually use the Plexi or the JCM800. Tweaked of course....



I have a cheap 10 band EQ + Boost pedal and use that to tweak how the speaker sounds. I noticed quite a lot of feedback through the 50, interesting that the back off helped.

I was thinking of replacing the back with a DIY open one but never got around to doing it.

I had a really ice picky sound from one of my guitars. I replaced the hot neodynium pickups for a more traditional set. One of my other guitars just needed a PU height adjustment.

I've had the code since launch and got it sounding pretty good now but the feedback even at low volumes can get annoying. Especially when the knobs don't seem to like values below 1 (which are perfectly fine through the editors)


----------



## Arc Anjil

I have an Epi LP with ProBuckers. No squealing feedback with it on my MG15 or Vypyr T60, just normal, good, controllable FB.

Too bad the power cord connector is attached to the panel - kinda' dumb.....

As long as the amp works to the players satisfaction, huh?


----------



## Bailz

Hi guys,

I don't know whether this wil be of any interest to you but I have been doing a few demos of the Code 50 on my YouTube channel.

My favourite one is probably


Chris


----------



## Mpesta

I bought the Code 50 last week and am quite impressed with it. In order to truly understand its potential I did the following:
- I took the preset spreadsheet that is posted at the beginning of this thread and added columns for the descriptions of the preamp, power amp and cabinet from the manual. This way I could see exactly what each was.
- I sorted and reviewed that list by the preamp to discover the most common power amp and cabinet that it was coupled with. I did this believing that Marshall would couple the components together that most resembled the original configuration. Sure there are some oddball pairings but I took the ones that occurred most often.
- I created 10 new presets based on the 10 Marshall preamps and I stripped out all effects, used the same exact settings for bass, middle, treble, gain, volume, gate, presence and resonance.
- I actually created two sets of 10. One set with bass, middle and treble set at ten and one set at 5.

This exercise allowed me to hear the models very distinctly and all I can say is, wow am I glad I made this purchase! I look forward to many years of enjoyment with the Code. By the way I have a JMD as well. I believe the Code is a better amp.


----------



## TubeStack

Is there any news on a release date for the 100s?


----------



## gorehog

The Ozzk said:


> Hi Harrison, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm not sure the CODE can record directly from the USB input to a computer.
> 
> I would try an affordable interface like this, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the signal from the headphone jack on the CODE and go into the interface and from there to your Surface.
> 
> Maybe some other well-versed CODE owners can confirm this approach.




I plugged the code int my Imac by doing this...

Put an 1/8" adaptor on a 1/4" guitar cable.
Ran the cable into an Apogee Duet interface.
Open Logic 9 and select audio track.
Engage track and boom,there it was.

I dont think the USB will sound anywhere near as good as using a recording interface via line out.


----------



## Coachz

The more I look into Marshall amps, learning about the Plexis, JCMs and DSL (I own a DSL15C and like it despite no fx loop), the less I see the CODE amps as an option. They seem very unprofessional and designed more for the kids. 

I have an android tablet and the Gateway app doesn't even support it. I don't expect to see any professionals using it in the future. They just strike me as very amateurish amps.

The footswitch seems like a joke even after watching multiple videos showing how it works. I'm sure CODE serves a market but it seems to be the cheap end millennials who need their phone to be then end all.

The Hughes and Kettner GrandMeister Deluxe 40 is what I would have expected from Marshall but they seem to have missed the pro boat on the CODE amps. I'm also SHOCKED that they can't get the 100 watt code out the door. Really sad.


----------



## mazzefr

Coachz said:


> The more I look into Marshall amps, learning about the Plexis, JCMs and DSL (I own a DSL15C and like it despite no fx loop), the less I see the CODE amps as an option. They seem very unprofessional and designed more for the kids.
> 
> I have an android tablet and the Gateway app doesn't even support it. I don't expect to see any professionals using it in the future. They just strike me as very amateurish amps.
> 
> The footswitch seems like a joke even after watching multiple videos showing how it works. I'm sure CODE serves a market but it seems to be the cheap end millennials who need their phone to be then end all.
> 
> The Hughes and Kettner GrandMeister Deluxe 40 is what I would have expected from Marshall but they seem to have missed the pro boat on the CODE amps. I'm also SHOCKED that they can't get the 100 watt code out the door. Really sad.




You mean the $200 amp isn't up to par with a $1200 amp? Your opinion here shows no basis in facts. Mere speculation on what "seems" or "strikes you" to be sub par. Was it really worth the time you took to type it? If you had said you tried it and it sounded boxy, shrill, boomy, etc, at least you educated yourself on it before trashing it.

It's your tablet that doesn't support Gateway, not the other way around. Not Marshalls fault that your old tablet isn't up to date with modern capabilities. 

Yes, the amp is on the cheap end, it says so in the price. I play at home and it works for me. It's meant for the countless people like me who aren't playing out or publishing. While I like a good millennial joke (I'm far from being one), your link to them is absurd. Wireless control is the future. Not needing a special device to do so is even better.


----------



## Coachz

I'm not talking about the sound of it, I'm talking about the utility of it, the entire amp platform seems to be designed for hobbiests and not professionals. I was hoping Marshall would move into the digital age and include pros in it. CODE just doesn't have the features real pros need. Check out the Helix, Hughes/Kettner heads or AXE products for reference. 

I'm also disappointed in VOX for having come up with jack shit in years too. Their latest offerings are for the kids also. My Lenovo S6000 tablet is 3 years old so that hardly OLD to be unable to support. 

I'm not saying the amp is useless. It's serves a purpose and a market but is Marshall going to address the pro market digitally too ? Helix just released their LT yesterday for a cheaper price point.


----------



## Antmax

I have several Android devices that work with gateway including a cheap pink no name brand chinese tablet for kids that costs $40 on amazon.

It is what it is and aimed as an affordable entry level amp that competes favourably with others in the same market. Its not supposed to replace their other lines except maybe the MG.


----------



## Antmax

A pro amp is probably going to be more like a JMD with a much higher price and better speakers. As a practice amp it is a shame they didn't go FrFr. I also have a spider v and for practice having decent quality backing tracks or computer audio through usb is really nice.


----------



## chiliphil1

Coachz said:


> The more I look into Marshall amps, learning about the Plexis, JCMs and DSL (I own a DSL15C and like it despite no fx loop), the less I see the CODE amps as an option. They seem very unprofessional and designed more for the kids.
> 
> I have an android tablet and the Gateway app doesn't even support it. I don't expect to see any professionals using it in the future. They just strike me as very amateurish amps.
> 
> The footswitch seems like a joke even after watching multiple videos showing how it works. I'm sure CODE serves a market but it seems to be the cheap end millennials who need their phone to be then end all.
> 
> The Hughes and Kettner GrandMeister Deluxe 40 is what I would have expected from Marshall but they seem to have missed the pro boat on the CODE amps. I'm also SHOCKED that they can't get the 100 watt code out the door. Really sad.



You really did nail what it is, the thing is though, that's what it's meant to be. No pro is going to play a $200 amp, that's just the way it is. This amp is meant to get Marshall into the entry market, a segment they have had trouble with. The spider amps have dominated that market for a long time and the only thing Marshall had to offer was the MG. Now Marshall has something to go up against the more popular entry level modeling amps and that was the whole idea. 

As far as pro level gear I too hope that they will come out with a JMD 2 with a tube power section, I hope they'll have a big floor board with the code amps in it. No telling what the future holds for them but this was their attempt at "getting their feet wet" in the new age. Line 6 did the same thing (20 years ago) when they launched. It took a while before they had the big boards and now they have finally gotten into the high end pro realm of it, Marshall most likely will with time. 

Also, I've been advocating on this forum for something like the H&K for a long time, the grandmeister is the ultimate amp for the average musician with its lower power modes and direct recording ability all the way through the ability to play a large gig with it. It's a do all amp that's never out of place, in my opinion that's what Marshall should be shooting for.


----------



## Coachz

How are classic rock tones on the grandmeister? I am thinking JCM800 2203 sounds with a Les Paul. All the videos seem metal oriented.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

chiliphil1 said:


> You really did nail what it is, the thing is though, that's what it's meant to be. No pro is going to play a $200 amp, that's just the way it is. This amp is meant to get Marshall into the entry market, a segment they have had trouble with. The spider amps have dominated that market for a long time and the only thing Marshall had to offer was the MG. Now Marshall has something to go up against the more popular entry level modeling amps and that was the whole idea.
> 
> As far as pro level gear I too hope that they will come out with a JMD 2 with a tube power section, I hope they'll have a big floor board with the code amps in it. No telling what the future holds for them but this was their attempt at "getting their feet wet" in the new age. Line 6 did the same thing (20 years ago) when they launched. It took a while before they had the big boards and now they have finally gotten into the high end pro realm of it, Marshall most likely will with time.
> 
> Also, I've been advocating on this forum for something like the H&K for a long time, the grandmeister is the ultimate amp for the average musician with its lower power modes and direct recording ability all the way through the ability to play a large gig with it. It's a do all amp that's never out of place, in my opinion that's what Marshall should be shooting for.


from what I was told, it was their (re) entry into the field, & that this was just a starting point. The idea was to build on this platform & work their way up to offering pro/studio products. Not sure if that's still the plan though, as it seems like Marshall is in a state of upheaval, so who knows?


----------



## Antmax

I have a Line 6 Spider V 60 and it's pretty nice. Simpler and quicker to dial in a tone on the amp itself. It costs $50 more than the CODE 50. Plays backing tracks at cheap hifi quality thanks to the 10" Driver and seperate Tweeter.

In the end though, the best feature was the built in wireless reciever. But to use that is an extra $100 pushing the price up to $400. It was great for dialing in a quick tone and has PostEQ so you can tweak the tone shape as if you had an EQ pedal in your FX loop which helped give it some balls.

I used it for about 2 months almost exclusively. When I went back to the CODE I started to appreciate it a bit better. It is a bit boomy but it articulates your picking much better with a lot more detail and is quite punchy and rich sounding. The annoying thing with the CODE is it is quite noisy, I think that is why all the factory presets cranked up the noisegate making it sound like a wet blanket was thrown over it. You can dial back the noisegate to about 1/3 the original setting most of the time and it sounds great. But there is a lot more noise than there should be.

Direct recording Via USB is very good now that they ironed out the bugs but it is lacking low latency ASIO drivers which the Spider V has. So you can't really use it as a power amp for a DAW plugin like Amplitube, Guitar Rig etc which is a shame.

Works great with Rocksmith and Yousician if you like those in your practice routine.

I've since gotten a DSL5c and use that more for practice. Going to sell the Spider V and modify the CODE so it can double as a 1x12 cab. I ended up mostly using the V for playing at very low volumes which the CODE 50 doesn't do that well. Something the DSL5c manages ok.


----------



## The Ozzk

Slash is getting a CODE25 it would be interesting so see what kind of tones he'll get out of it.


----------



## big dooley

The Ozzk said:


> Slash is getting a CODE25 it would be interesting so see what kind of tones he'll get out of it.


----------



## Antmax

I noticed he ditched his signature SL-5C for the DSL5c Country & Blues edition for practice recently. 

http://facedl.com/fvideo=aqauiwuuwxenownea

Can't say I blame him, the SL-5C weighs almost twice as much as the DSL.


----------



## chiliphil1

Coachz said:


> How are classic rock tones on the grandmeister? I am thinking JCM800 2203 sounds with a Les Paul. All the videos seem metal oriented.



I think it did VERY well for those tones. Not to plug myself but I've got a link in my signature for my YouTube channel where I have a 45 minute video on the GM36 and I cover each channel. 



Dogs of Doom said:


> from what I was told, it was their (re) entry into the field, & that this was just a starting point. The idea was to build on this platform & work their way up to offering pro/studio products. Not sure if that's still the plan though, as it seems like Marshall is in a state of upheaval, so who knows?



That's what I was thinking, hopefully they pursue that path otherwise I fear that they may become irrelevant.


----------



## stw500

I own a code50 since oktober 2016 and i am still exploring the amp. But one thing is really annoying me, and this is BT.

One of my phones (Android 4.0.4, BT4) can´t download and install gateway because in the playstore is said, wrong android version, although Marshall claims for himself Android 4 is working. Marshall support can not help. Disasppointing.

The BT-connection between my Code50 and gateway on my other phone (Android 6.0.1, BT4) disconnect all the time. Once established for some minutes i can count the few seconds/minutes before disconnecting. Especially with a distance between phone and amp of more than 50cm. Just to make clear, the BT-connection between phone and amp stays connected (so no phone fault), only the one between code and gateway is the problem. Those problems knows Marshall since 2016 (playstore, forum, Marshall-FAQ and so on) but they don´t fix it. The last gateway-version is from Dezember 2016, the firmware-version of the amp from november 2016. When i decided for buying the code i didn´t expect marshall to be such a poor supporter for customers.

Does anyone have hints to get the BT-connection stable? Reinstalling and deleting the cache do not help.


----------



## Antmax

To install on an unsupported phone just use a backup app to backup gateway on another phone that does support gateway. The one i used creates a folder and backs up the apks to that folder.

Copy the single .apk file to the unsupported phone and install the app outside of the app store. Worked perfectly on a Yun OS phone (Chinese android alternative)


----------



## Fern

I would like to see Marshall come up with an update to fix these bluetooth issues. I had a few but especially if i'm further than 10 feet from the amp and I'm using the Gateway app on a Google Pixel phone running Android 7.1.2. I can live with that cause once I create the patches I want and save them to the amp and subsequently run them through the footswitch then I'm only using the Gateway app closer to the amp to create new patches anyways. My first and foremost request for improvement (not that there's a chance in hell Marshall will hear my cries if I post it anywhere) would be a firmware update on the amp itself that will make the master volume knob more sensitive so I there wouldn't be such a huge drop in volume between 2 and 0. Otherwise it's been a great amp (my first) that has taught me alot about Marshall amp lineup and what I would eventually purchase as far as tube amps. DSL15c seems to be a runner up but i'm afraid even with the option of reducing wattage and practice at a lower volume I would loose wattage needed to create a sweet clean tone so gains and losses here...therefore it would be nice to get the Code Master volume issue resolved but if they address it the same way as the release of the Code 100 then I'm better off cutting this already so long post....sorry..I'll shut up now...cheers Marshmelodics!!


----------



## Antmax

A lot of devices have an intentionally short range since bluetooth is really designed for short range personal electronics like headphones. Extending the range uses up more power and is less secure. Also a lot of bluetooth devices can only pair with a single device at a time. If you have longer ranges then the devices will often start fighting for dominance causing all manner problems.

A couple of my high end bluetooth devices will let you pair two devices simultaneously. But that isn't all that common. If you have several phones and tablets that were previously paired to your CODE and they are all powered up on standby that can cause a lot of connection problems.

If the CODE was intended to be used over long distances over 10 feet they would have used WIFI instead of bluetooth. It's also low bandwidth, one of the reasons you need a fairly recent bluetooth version is to enable more complex interaction between the two devices than just streaming music and the most basic controls.


----------



## Arc Anjil

What @Antmax said. I only jam to backing tracks (I'm set up in the spare room or garage), so distance is not a problem for me.

The only issue I have is the Gateway app sometimes doesn't connect to the CODE. The BT is connected, but Gateway doesn't "see" the amp. Not all the time, but I'd say maybe 30-40%. And I set my phone on top of the amp when I'm connecting.


----------



## The Ozzk

big dooley said:


>



Dude, I've heard that clip like 10x's now. That sounds insane.


----------



## mazzefr

Since the firmware update a couple of months ago, I've had no issues with Bluetooth at all. I suggest keeping your phone or tablet on a music stand near the amp. That at least keeps you from bending over every time you need to make adjustments.

I'm not sure why it's such a big gripe about the master volume either. My 5275 was the same way and I've been fine getting a proper volume with both. Just turn the knob slowly...


----------



## Fern

mazzefr said:


> Since the firmware update a couple of months ago, I've had no issues with Bluetooth at all. I suggest keeping your phone or tablet on a music stand near the amp. That at least keeps you from bending over every time you need to make adjustments.
> 
> I'm not sure why it's such a big gripe about the master volume either. My 5275 was the same way and I've been fine getting a proper volume with both. Just turn the knob slowly...


It's just when you're trying to bring the master under the "2" mark. It goes silent. Maybe an addition of master volume fader on the Gateway app would enable to set it just like the others @.something and all.


----------



## mazzefr

Fern said:


> It's just when you're trying to bring the master under the "2" mark. It goes silent. Maybe an addition of master volume fader on the Gateway app would enable to set it just like the others @.something and all.



As I said, turn it slow. I understand the essence of the complaint, I just don't have an issue being accurate with the knob. It's a knob...


----------



## Antmax

Fern said:


> It's just when you're trying to bring the master under the "2" mark. It goes silent. Maybe an addition of master volume fader on the Gateway app would enable to set it just like the others @.something and all.



Mine works fine from about 1.0. I have to use an editor to set the EQ volume between 0.1 and 0.9. I usually have the Master Volume between 1 and 3 and the EQ volume as low as 0.1 for bedroom playing and as high as 5.

It would be more of a nuisance if my CODE wasn't permanently hooked up to my PC via USB. I use the standalone windows editor to adjust the amp 90% of the time.


----------



## Quoman7

Arc Anjil said:


> What @Antmax said. I only jam to backing tracks (I'm set up in the spare room or garage), so distance is not a problem for me.
> 
> The only issue I have is the Gateway app sometimes doesn't connect to the CODE. The BT is connected, but Gateway doesn't "see" the amp. Not all the time, but I'd say maybe 30-40%. And I set my phone on top of the amp when I'm connecting.


I find if you turn the amp on first then activate the gateway app it connects straight away!


----------



## mbell75

Hey guys. My Code 50 is making an awful 60s cycle hum/static sound when playing a note. Its completely silent just sitting there but if you hit an open string, as the note starts to fade, I get this static sound that doesn't stop until the note completely dies out or I put my hand over the strings. Overdrive channels are worse than the clean channels too. Happens with several guitars. Bad amp or do they all do this?


----------



## stw500

@mbell75 Lower the gate to 0 and try if the noise is gone.


----------



## big dooley

The Ozzk said:


> Dude, I've heard that clip like 10x's now. That sounds insane.


THX


----------



## mazzefr

Make sure your phone or tablet is in a position where it doesn't cause noise as well.


----------



## Antmax

The him can come from a lot of places. Of you leave usb connected changing the port can help. External hubs can make a lot of noise. 

Computers, routers, wireless mice and keyboards can make a squealy digital noise if you have single coil pickups.

If your in the USA. Here in California a lot of American buildings older than mid 70s aren't grounded and can be prone to a lot of noise.

With computers. If you have a notebook. Unplugging it from AC and running from battery will prevent hum and tell you if your AC wiring is the problem.

I had a lot of problems in my older home.


----------



## mbell75

Thanks for the replies. It is sitting in between my computer with wireless keyboard and mouse with a Bose system and my TV, maybe those are causing the issue. I'll try moving it and see what happens.


----------



## mbell75

How do I download user presets? Connected my amp to my computer and its not doing anything at all. Code website doesn't show my current amp either, its just the default one. Definitely not as user friendly as the Mustang...


----------



## mbell75

Benzel said:


> Anyone have had any luck with producing something fuzz like with the effects on the CODE? Are there any forum threads where we discuss our own presets and how to achieve different tones/sounds? Think it could come handy since the CODE has endless combinations.



I like the one I made. With the 1960X, sounds more "modern", think strolling astronomer by Fu Manchu. With 1974CX, it reminds me more of a vintage type White Stripes/Black Keys kinda fuzz.


----------



## mazzefr

mbell75 said:


> How do I download user presets? Connected my amp to my computer and its not doing anything at all. Code website doesn't show my current amp either, its just the default one. Definitely not as user friendly as the Mustang...



What website are you on? For the official Marshall site, use My Marshall, pick the ones you want and where you want to put them. Then, with a device Bluetooth connected to the amp, sync My Marshall in the Menu section of the app. Works perfectly for me. The Metallica tones by album are killer, btw. I use AJFA and BA (black album); spot on.


----------



## mbell75

mazzefr said:


> What website are you on? For the official Marshall site, use My Marshall, pick the ones you want and where you want to put them. Then, with a device Bluetooth connected to the amp, sync My Marshall in the Menu section of the app. Works perfectly for me. The Metallica tones by album are killer, btw. I use AJFA and BA (black album); spot on.



My amp is paired via Bluetooth to my phone. Added a preset to my library via the My Marshal website, but dont see it anywhere on my phone. It wont let me add it to my amp, only to my library. The amp icon on the Marshall site is X'd out and it says "CODE not available".


----------



## Plectrum

mbell75 said:


> My amp is paired via Bluetooth to my phone. Added a preset to my library via the My Marshal website, but dont see it anywhere on my phone. It wont let me add it to my amp, only to my library. The amp icon on the Marshall site is X'd out and it says "CODE not available".



Use the Chrome browser and connect to your amp via USB and you'll be able to download patches directly from the Marshall site to your amp.


----------



## mbell75

Plectrum said:


> Use the Chrome browser and connect to your amp via USB and you'll be able to download patches directly from the Marshall site to your amp.



You can only use Chrome? No Safari support? Thats absurd.


----------



## Antmax

mbell75 said:


> You can only use Chrome? No Safari support? Thats absurd.



You have to use a browser that supports WebMIDI. Currently Google Chrome v54 and above or Opera v42 and above

I guess Safari doesn't support WebMIDI or it hasn't been tested and/or proven reliable.


----------



## mazzefr

Even though it shows the "x" when you tap the phone icon, it still adds the preset to your library. Go to the library and move it up into the group of 100 and save. It will then be on the Gateway app to use from the phones bank of presets where, while connected, you can also add it to the amp presets if you wish.


----------



## mbell75

mazzefr said:


> Even though it shows the "x" when you tap the phone icon, it still adds the preset to your library. Go to the library and move it up into the group of 100 and save. It will then be on the Gateway app to use from the phones bank of presets where, while connected, you can also add it to the amp presets if you wish.



Ok, I get whats going on now. I keep switching from the phone to amp from amp to phone. So I need to keep it in the blue library mode to access all that stuff from online. The Gold mode is my amp mode. So most the change I made were just to the amp, not saved in my library. Confusing but I get it now. Thanks


----------



## Plectrum

mbell75 said:


> You can only use Chrome? No Safari support? Thats absurd.



Nothing absurd about it at all. So far Google are the only company so far to implement the ability access the computet's USB port through their browser. Firefox might implement it at some point in the future but from what I've been able to glean it's far from their priority.


----------



## mbell75

Plectrum said:


> Nothing absurd about it at all. So far Google are the only company so far to implement the ability access the computet's USB port through their browser. Firefox might implement it at some point in the future but from what I've been able to glean it's far from their priority.



I could connect my Mustang via USB to my MAC running Safari and it worked just fine It worked with any browser in fact. The Code being able to connect to a computer and run on only a few select browsers is a poor design indeed. Thankfully I managed to figure it out with using Bluetooth.


----------



## Antmax

mbell75 said:


> I could connect my Mustang via USB to my MAC running Safari and it worked just fine It worked with any browser in fact. The Code being able to connect to a computer and run on only a few select browsers is a poor design indeed. Thankfully I managed to figure it out with using Bluetooth.



Maybe the Mustang doesn't use MIDI and just sends some proprietary code through the web browser. MIDI is a universal standard for controlling musical devices. Marshall chose that approach which also opens up the amp to a plethora of MIDI controllers and pedal boards and is why the two excellent third party CODE editors were possible.


----------



## mbell75

Anyone know how well the Code 50 clean presets take distortion pedals? I'm specifically looking to get the JHS Twin Twelve pedal. By the way, I took my 50 to practice yesterday and couldn't have been happier. I will preface this by saying my current project is just my guitar, drums and vocals. I wasn't sure how the 50 would hold up under live drums in a rather large rehearsal space. 

Turns out I didn't have to worry at all. I didn't need to turn it past the 4th line on the master, which is actually 3 because the first line is 0 with no sound. Controlled the volume from the app on my phone and I actually backed the master down a little too for less aggressive songs. No clean settings, all overdriven early white stripes tone settings I created. Drummer isn't super loud but definitely not quiet either. If you are competing with other guitarists using 100 watt Marshall heads and stacks, its obviously not a great choice but for the vast majority of people, the 50 is going to be plenty loud for most situations. Just thought Id share.


----------



## Solid State

I've not brought home a modeler in years but pedals were pretty much mandatory to put some touches on any given preset. For my Yngwie preset I ran my OD with the level max and the gain to flavor and then a noise gate before going into the modeler. This eliminated the thin wimpy processed sound quite a bit actually. Things sounded more solid. The preset was just some vaguely Marshall sounding thing with delay and a little high end compression. It worked pretty well.


----------



## mbell75

172 pages and no one has tried overdrive pedals with the Code?!


----------



## Antmax

I have tried a Hardwire CM-2 Tube Overdrive and it works great. It's basically a tube screamer with separate high and low knobs which also let you shape the sound which is handy with the stock speaker.

I didn't use it for long since I'm mostly using a DSL5c now but it does help quite a bit because it means you can mix Overdrive with the built in distortion when you can only have one or the other using the CODES built in effects.


----------



## mbell75

Antmax said:


> I have tried a Hardwire CM-2 Tube Overdrive and it works great. It's basically a tube screamer with separate high and low knobs which also let you shape the sound which is handy with the stock speaker.
> 
> I didn't use it for long since I'm mostly using a DSL5c now but it does help quite a bit because it means you can mix Overdrive with the built in distortion when you can only have one or the other using the CODES built in effects.



Thanks. Which preset did you use it with? I'm assuming one of the clean channels are best for an overdrive pedal. American clean perhaps?


----------



## Antmax

I liked the Clean American, JTM 45, Plexi and silver jubilee the best overall. But I'm not really into modern high gain metal. Mostly classic, hard rock and NWOBHM type stuff. The OD pedal has a classic and Modern toggle switch and I could cover most bases with that and the onboard effects.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Ive spent the last few days with a Code 25, and all I can say is wow!
Love it!
Its perfect for me.
All those great Marshall sounds in such a small little space!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> 172 pages and no one has tried overdrive pedals with the Code?!



I feel no need for OD pedals with this amp.....they are already built in!


----------



## stw500

I swapped the stock speaker to a Celestion V-Type with 8 ohm. Testet 5 other speakers before and this one made the race. The sound is now a bit warmer with my strat and the booming bass is gone. Because of the 8ohm and 98dbA sensitivity the code can be played better at home level.

A bit annoying are the noises, especially at clean settings. It raises with turning up the master volume, especially when turned up to 3 or 4 or higher. The lower the gate the worser. Turning the gate up (e.g. to 2,5) stops the noises, but when the tone fades out it sounds broken and clipps. In my opinion there are two different noises, the one is the "master-volume-noise" which is independent from playing or not. The other one (which can be controlled over the gate) comes only when playing.

I never had a "big" amp before, only small boxes with no power. So i can not judge if this is normal for an amp or if it is "code-normal". What´s your experiences?


----------



## mbell75

Springfield Scooter said:


> I feel no need for OD pedals with this amp.....they are already built in!



Yes and most sound too digital and fake IMO, not like a true tube amp breaking up. Still haven't found anything that comes close to the sound of the JHS Twin Twelve pedal which superbly recreates a '63 1484 Silvertone. Hence my question. Ive created a few that sound close but rather than fiddling around for hours creating one Im not 100% satisfied with, figured I would just buy the pedal and run it thru a clean channel. If anyone would like to suggest how to get a sound like this from the Code, specifically the really overdriven sound at 4:38 of this video, it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Arc Anjil

The manual states that the "Natural" pre-amp setting is "...designed to be used with external FX...". I'm wondering:

1. Why a "natural" is needed and why use it as opposed to a modeled Marshall pe-amp? At least Marshall anticipated people using external stompboxes...

2. If CODE is a modeling amp, what are the American pre-amps modeled after? A previous post states that neither Fender nor Mesa were used. Carvin? Peavey? Ampeg? Gibson? Randall?.....


----------



## Plectrum

Arc Anjil said:


> The manual states that the "Natural" pre-amp setting is "...designed to be used with external FX...". I'm wondering:
> 
> 1. Why a "natural" is needed and why use it as opposed to a modeled Marshall pe-amp? At least Marshall anticipated people using external stompboxes...



The Natural pre-amp is for things like acoustic guitars and keyboards so that the amp doesn't colour the sound but still gives you a three band EQ. I'm not sure why you'd want to do that live as it's so much easier to go through the PA.



Arc Anjil said:


> 2. If CODE is a modeling amp, what are the American pre-amps modeled after? A previous post states that neither Fender nor Mesa were used. Carvin? Peavey? Ampeg? Gibson? Randall?.....



They're whatever you want to believe they are


----------



## Antmax

Someone from Marshall did name a couple of the non Marshall amps in interviews and what have you online. I don't recall which ones exactly, a Fender tweed and Mesa Boogie Rectifier.

I've had mine since launch and read and watched all the material in the run up to and after release. The info is out there.


----------



## mbell75

Love how easy it is to hook this up to my Mac via USB and record it in Garage Band. Only problem is I dont think there is a way to get the preset Im using on my amp into GB, Im stuck using their presets. However, I have found a few I really like, even more than any of the sounds on my Code. So I have just been using one of the cleaner presets and then using one of the GB guitar presets once the track is recorded.


----------



## Flyingv4me

I just picked up two Codes. A 25 and a 50

Initial impression is good. The more I play with them, the more concerns I have. 

One complaint I have is the lack of a speaker cabinet jack. 

Secondly... the audio playback when blue toothing or connected via the audio input is not good. Muffled. Blackstar did a much better job on the mp3 input circuit than Marshall has. 

The setting changes when hooked into the marshall app via blue tooth are sloopopw

The built in effects are nice. The amp and pre amp models are good. Overall a good value for the money....but improvements are needed


----------



## Antmax

I've found regular Bluetooth is generally quite muffled compared to a direct signal.

Naturally guitar speaker will make it sound MUCH worse than a full range hifi speaker because the speaker is manufactured around guitar freqiencies.

With full range speakers you can get bluetooth close to a direct cable if you have a music player app like PowerAmp which has a pre amp boost and eq knobs plus multiband equalizer. That does a good job of boosting the signal.

The CODE doesnt have a full range driver or seperate tweeter like the spider V which makes it not that great for backing tracks. My Spider V is great for Rocksmith and youtube.


----------



## Fern

Hey guys, 
I recently discovered Digitech Trio pedal and was wondering if it would be compatible with the Code. Just for the fact that the drums and bass would distort when i would change settings on the amp. Thanks.


----------



## mbell75

Flyingv4me said:


> I just picked up two Codes. A 25 and a 50
> 
> Initial impression is good. The more I play with them, the more concerns I have.
> 
> One complaint I have is the lack of a speaker cabinet jack.
> 
> Secondly... the audio playback when blue toothing or connected via the audio input is not good. Muffled. Blackstar did a much better job on the mp3 input circuit than Marshall has.
> 
> The setting changes when hooked into the marshall app via blue tooth are sloopopw
> 
> The built in effects are nice. The amp and pre amp models are good. Overall a good value for the money....but improvements are needed



Congrats! You didn't read up on the fact it had no speaker cabinet jack before you bought two of them? Maybe should have done some homework first. The lack of an external or direct out and things like an effect loop should tell you that these are meant to be used in a studio, home use or practices. These weren't made for gigging, Im not sure why anyone would want to gig a budget modeling amp anyhow. FWIW, I have the 50 and it was plenty loud to be heard over a rather loud drummer at like 3 (9 o'clock), I would guess it would hold its own with a full band rather easily as long as you aren't competing with 100 watt Marshall stacks and bass players with massive bass rigs.


----------



## Plectrum

Fern said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently discovered Digitech Trio pedal and was wondering if it would be compatible with the Code. Just for the fact that the drums and bass would distort when i would change settings on the amp. Thanks.



Absolutely! I use a Trio+ a lot. What I do is go from the Trio's headphone out to the CODE's aux in. On my Trio+ there's a volume control for the headphones which I use to set the level. It works very well


----------



## Fern

Plectrum said:


> Absolutely! I use a Trio+ a lot. What I do is go from the Trio's headphone out to the CODE's aux in. On my Trio+ there's a volume control for the headphones which I use to set the level. It works very well


Thanks mazzefr...Now the savings start....$450+ for a Trio + here in Canada...More than the Code 50.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Im really enjoying the little Code 25!
Spent the last few days comparing it to the big Katana 212.
2 totally different amps.
The Katana pushes a lot more air, but the Code sounds soooooooo much better!
The Katana is going to get returned.
The Code is a keeper!
Come on Marshall, please release the Code 100 soon!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Fern said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently discovered Digitech Trio pedal and was wondering if it would be compatible with the Code. Just for the fact that the drums and bass would distort when i would change settings on the amp. Thanks.



The Marshall Code sounds great on its own.

The Digitech Trio sounds good through the Code, but the Trio really shines with a separate and clean amp for the Trio's bass and drums!

The Digitech Trio instructions show how to separate the signals with a clean amp.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> Yes and most sound too digital and fake IMO, not like a true tube amp breaking up. Still haven't found anything that comes close to the sound of the JHS Twin Twelve pedal which superbly recreates a '63 1484 Silvertone. Hence my question. Ive created a few that sound close but rather than fiddling around for hours creating one Im not 100% satisfied with, figured I would just buy the pedal and run it thru a clean channel. If anyone would like to suggest how to get a sound like this from the Code, specifically the really overdriven sound at 4:38 of this video, it would be much appreciated. Thanks





Are you interested in a genuine 1964 Silvertone 1484 tube amp ?
Great condition with original tubes!
I don't have the JHS pedal, but I do have a genuine Silvertone 1484 for sale, and not much more money!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Arc Anjil said:


> 2. If CODE is a modeling amp, what are the American pre-amps modeled after? A previous post states that neither Fender nor Mesa were used.




Peavey Classic tube amp...... Made in America.


----------



## stw500

Hey guys, please look at the backplate of your code 50. On mine theres said "code 50, 75 W". Well the speaker only got 50W. Got the Amp more watt than the speaker? Or is the "quality controll by Marshall England" so bad, that they can´t separate the three different models of the code series? Strange...

Well, i swapped the 8mm thin and light weight chipboard-backplate to a 19mm MDF backplate. Now the sound is firmer and the booming vibrations lower. But my living room vibrates still at higher volume levels...damn...

The ropes hold the internal insulation wool which reduces the vibrations too.


----------



## Plectrum

stw500 said:


> Hey guys, please look at the backplate of your code 50. On mine theres said "code 50, 75 W". Well the speaker only got 50W. Got the Amp more watt than the speaker? Or is the "quality controll by Marshall England" so bad, that they can´t separate the three different models of the code series? Strange...



The 75 watts is the maximum power drawn from the mains. The CODE 50 is rated at 50 watts RMS. As no amp can ever be 100% efficient so it will need to draw more that 50 watts from the mains if played flat out. Unlike companies such as Yamaha and Roland, Marshall do not try to trick people into believing their amps are more powerful than they really are. For instance Boss's Katana 100 has a maximum power draw of 77 watts yet they tout it as a 100 watt amplifier - presumably in order to deceive potential buyers. Please stop trying to make out that Marshall are the bad guys or that they're incompetent because the opposite is true.


----------



## Antmax

The MG10CD says 40w on the back. As previously stated. Its normal for appliances to be rated higher than their output.


----------



## stw500

@Plectrum 
Thx for the explanation. So my first thought (Amp more power than speaker) was right and good to know that Marshall plays fair.


----------



## Jalex

> mbell75 said: ↑
> 172 pages and no one has tried overdrive pedals with the Code?!



I tried.
A Boss DS-1. And a Dunlop fasel crybaby...

And they don't sound like they do on my tube marshall to my ears
Something is missing.
Dynamics for the wah, and something i-dunno-what for the DS-1.

The built in ODs sound better...


---edit
I know the DS is a distortion but with drive down and tone max I always used it as an OD.
And the wah ... well it's kind of like an OD sometime 
... i don't have a true od pedal...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Flyingv4me said:


> I just picked up two Codes. A 25 and a 50
> 
> Initial impression is good. The more I play with them, the more concerns I have.
> 
> One complaint I have is the lack of a speaker cabinet jack.
> 
> Secondly... the audio playback when blue toothing or connected via the audio input is not good. Muffled. Blackstar did a much better job on the mp3 input circuit than Marshall has.
> 
> The setting changes when hooked into the marshall app via blue tooth are sloopopw
> 
> The built in effects are nice. The amp and pre amp models are good. Overall a good value for the money....but improvements are needed


While the Code is lacking a speaker out, I can't imagine why one would have to run it into another cabinet. However, if you wish to do this and still use the internal, it is 4 ohms and as low an impedance as Code will tolerate so NO external. Change out the internal to an 8 ohm, add a wire to a jack on the back and you can run another 8 ohm cabinet, if you really want to.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Yesterday I received a e-mail from Marshall stating the 100 waters would be available in Sept.

Then I see this on reverb.....

I have a feeling this is some sort of sick joke, but Tundra Music in Canada is the ONLY place on earth currently offering the new Marshall Code 100 watt head and combo...

April fools or what?

https://reverb.com/item/4443546-mar...ries-100w-digital-head-w-2-way-footswitch-new

https://reverb.com/item/4443550-mar...-combo-2-x-12-speakers-w-2-way-footswitch-new

Anybody done business with Tundra Music in Canada?


----------



## Antmax

The first place in the world to have current CODE 25 was in Canada. Was a month or so before they hit regular retail. Doesn't mean this is legit, but there is a slight chance.

I seem to recall someone on these forums or thegearpage getting one to try weeks before anyone else.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I hope your right!

I ordred a Marshall Cabinet from Tundra last month, and after I purchased and paid for it, they informed me it was a "misprint" and the new price was 3 times the original price.

I have a feeling this too is some sort of bad business behavior....

After all, I just yesterday received an email from Marshall stating it would be September....

Time will tell....

Buyer beware.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I just purchased the first 100 watter from Tundra.....
I used paypal in case Tundra pulls any funny stuff, which I expect they will....
And to no surprise, their inventory still shows one in stock.


----------



## mbell75

stw500 said:


> Hey guys, please look at the backplate of your code 50. On mine theres said "code 50, 75 W". Well the speaker only got 50W. Got the Amp more watt than the speaker? Or is the "quality controll by Marshall England" so bad, that they can´t separate the three different models of the code series? Strange...



You just noob'd all over yourself.


----------



## stw500

mbell75 said:


> You just noob'd all over yourself.


Thx for your answer, in opposite to other here you weren't helpful.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Springfield Scooter said:


> April fools or what?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4443546-mar...ries-100w-digital-head-w-2-way-footswitch-new
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4443550-mar...-combo-2-x-12-speakers-w-2-way-footswitch-new
> 
> Anybody done business with Tundra Music in Canada?





The Reverb listing for the 100 waters from Tundra Music in Canada is a scam.
Their listing shows them in stock.
I purchased one and they DO NOT have them available as their add states.
I received a refund, but very deceptive at best.
Buyer beware!


----------



## mbell75

stw500 said:


> Thx for your answer, in opposite to other here you weren't helpful.



A simple "what does this mean" question rather than wrongly slamming Marshall England for their quality control would have been better. Not to mention these amps are made in Vietnam, not England...


----------



## Eduardosn

Where is it made?
China? Vietnam?


----------



## mbell75

Eduardosn said:


> Where is it made?
> China? Vietnam?



Vietnam


----------



## stw500

mbell75 said:


> A simple "what does this mean" question rather than wrongly slamming Marshall England for their quality control would have been better. Not to mention these amps are made in Vietnam, not England...



Before blaming me for "wrongly slamming" you should read again my post. I posted two *questions*, not an opinion. So there was no slamming, i just wanted to know what´s the reason for 75W vs. Code 50.


----------



## slagg

Just picked up a used 25 dirt cheap and I must say as far as "lower priced"modeling amps go this is by far the best of the bunch.It to me is the perfect "Bedroom/practice amp.Some of you guy's are picky,but I'm not.Get a good tone,GO!!As Frank Zappa said"shut up and play yer geetar"


----------



## Basilios

Springfield Scooter said:


> The Reverb listing for the 100 waters from Tundra Music in Canada is a scam.
> Their listing shows them in stock.
> I purchased one and they DO NOT have them available as their add states.
> I received a refund, but very deceptive at best.
> Buyer beware!




Weird. I have bought a bunch of stuff from tundra music and never had a problem. Then again I've always gone in store to buy what I need.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I could not agree more!


slagg said:


> Just picked up a used 25 dirt cheap and I must say as far as "lower priced"modeling amps go this is by far the best of the bunch.It to me is the perfect "Bedroom/practice amp.Some of you guy's are picky,but I'm not.Get a good tone,GO!!As Frank Zappa said"shut up and play yer geetar"


----------



## Outta Toon

Marshall lost at least one sell. I have been waiting for that 100 watt head to come out for what feels like forever... Pretty sad on my end considering that I really respect Marshall and can't believe that they would drop the ball like this... Now it's September for the heads???? Geez! Just pulled the trigger on a Katana 100 watter... I will still get the 100 watt Code when it comes out... if it comes out... we shall see I suppose...


----------



## Arc Anjil

I wonder what the problem is with the 100 watt'ers and if it's related to the poor performance reported by some owners of the 25 and 50 watt combos.......


----------



## Westbound Guitars

Arc Anjil said:


> I wonder what the problem is with the 100 watt'ers and if it's related to the poor performance reported by some owners of the 25 and 50 watt combos.......



I have long wondered the same thing and think that's EXACTLY what's going on with the Marshall Code 100 watt head and combo. I think Code 25 and 50 were kind of the test models so Marshall could tweak the 100's based on the customer feedback from the 25 and 50's. Now, with that having been said if the 100's are free from the issues that the 25 and 50 watt versions had then I think it will have been worth the long wait. I'm really hoping that the 100 watt versions are nothing short of stellar.... Let's face it, they really ought to be after this much time.


----------



## Slamacl

Sorry if this is in the wrong place- I'm new. Does anyone else find that the DSL preamp model is a mushy, unusable mess?


----------



## TubeStack

I've used a Code 50 a bit, teaching guitar. Haven't gone beyond scrolling through presets and using the stock ones. A few things I noticed:

- the main preset I like is #44 (I think), the Bluesbreaker one; it responds well to guitar volume changes and has some tube-like aspects to the sound

- a lot of the rock and metal/800 ones sound really bad to me

- the "American" clean ones sound pretty good 

- the 50 has a fairly big sound and is more powerful than I expected (this is just teaching guitar, though, not in a band setting)

- there is a feeling of disconnect between my fingers and the sound being produced: is that what's known as "lag"?

- overall, they're a great deal for the money, but not something I'd play at home much, beyond practising or absent-minded noodling; I much prefer my JTM1 combo when playing for enjoyment at home


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## David Elliott

TubeStack said:


> I've used a Code 50 a bit, teaching guitar. Haven't gone beyond scrolling through presets and using the stock ones. A few things I noticed:
> 
> 
> - there is a feeling of disconnect between my fingers and the sound being produced: is that what's known as "lag"?
> 
> That would be latency, and it's the first I have heard of it with the Code. Are you using a wireless, Bluetooth headphones, or something along those lines?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I would not describe the DSL presets to be mushy or unusable.
I also don't notice lag or latency.
The noise gate is set high on some presets.
Turn the noise gate down to suit your taste, crank up the volume, and hang on!

I wish Marshall had this amp available about 40 years ago!
Id be a lot better player!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Revol

Hello everyone, I have a ultra-noob question, so please feel free to mock me. Anyhow, can I (and is it technically complicated) to use my Marshall MG250 as a cabinet for Code 25? MG250 has two nice 12'' Celestion speakers that - I think - would sound better that the Code's speaker alone.


----------



## Fern

I just watched a video demonstration and app for the new Fender Mustang GT and I might say this is so less stressful as the Marshall Code 50 I have and they have it in 40,100 and 200 watt....and it has fuzz as a effect...and..it keeps on going. I haven't tried one yet but it looks great. Thought if anyone has tried one...


----------



## mbell75

Fern said:


> I just watched a video demonstration and app for the new Fender Mustang GT and I might say this is so less stressful as the Marshall Code 50 I have and they have it in 40,100 and 200 watt....and it has fuzz as a effect...and..it keeps on going. I haven't tried one yet but it looks great. Thought if anyone has tried one...



Just like the previous generation, the cleans and Fender's own amp models sound great. Venture over to the British gain amps and its awful. Tinny, thin, shrill and very generic sounding.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Whats stressful with the Code?

Im sure the Fender has some decent fender tones, but it dosent seem to do Marshall tones very well in my opinion:


----------



## mbell75

Springfield Scooter said:


> Whats stressful with the Code?
> 
> Im sure the Fender has some decent fender tones, but it dosent seem to do Marshall tones very well in my opinion:




That sounds a lot better than the "Marshall" presets I tried...


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Fern said:


> I just watched a video demonstration and app for the new Fender Mustang GT and I might say this is so less stressful as the Marshall Code 50 I have and they have it in 40,100 and 200 watt....and it has fuzz as a effect...and..it keeps on going. I haven't tried one yet but it looks great. Thought if anyone has tried one...





mbell75 said:


> That sounds a lot better than the "Marshall" presets I tried...



LOL! I hear you!
The Fender has my interest, but I wont be expecting it to sound like a Marshall.
The Code has the Marshall sounds dialed in!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I know many here have just started messing with the Code. A couple things - PRESETS!!!

Many are simply terrible as in way too much noise gate and gain! Set the gate near zero to start and kill all the fx on a given preset. Save your own!!
Add a bit of gate as needed while tweaking gain and EQ. The DSL sounds terrible to me too but rather than tweaking it to death, I simply use 800 and Jubilee. I don't need 50 presets.

Add some fx as required sparingly - you can switch an effect ON with the footswitch as needed. 
Some presets have high gain AND OD pedal added and it's so over the top. I have mine sounding quite decent for practices and I only use the presets as a starting point.




Revol said:


> Hello everyone, I have a ultra-noob question, so please feel free to mock me. Anyhow, can I (and is it technically complicated) to use my Marshall MG250 as a cabinet for Code 25? MG250 has two nice 12'' Celestion speakers that - I think - would sound better that the Code's speaker alone.


 You could. It would involve taking the back off the Code and disconnecting the internal speaker. You then run the speaker leads to speaker wire to run to MG. Does the MG have an open back? You would have to leave the back off Code or drill holes in it to do it right. Make sense?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

stw500 said:


> @Plectrum
> Thx for the explanation. So my first thought (Amp more power than speaker) was right and good to know that Marshall plays fair.



The amp isn't more power than the speaker. As mentioned, the amp draws 75 watts from the wall power, not related to sound output. The amplifier itself puts out 50 watts RMS as the speaker is also rated for. 
And Marshall is certainly on the ball enough to know what models they have. There is no Code 75.


----------



## Justin Allen

I just sent back my first Code 50 to sweetwater for a replacement. The Tolex started coming off. Looks like barely enough glue to hold it on. Im very happy with this amp and it checks all the boxes for what i want in a modeling amp, so i was pissed to notice this. Luckily sweetwater took it back no questions asked. My new one arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Justin Allen said:


> I just sent back my first Code 50 to sweetwater for a replacement. The Tolex started coming off. Looks like barely enough glue to hold it on. Im very happy with this amp and it checks all the boxes for what i want in a modeling amp, so i was pissed to notice this. Luckily sweetwater took it back no questions asked. My new one arrives tomorrow.



Sounds like a great candidate for a 50 watt head/cab project!


----------



## mbell75

The 100 is now pushed back until Aug? WTF Marshall? It was still saying May 12th just a few weeks ago. How many times is this vaporware going to be delayed? What a pathetic joke of a company.


----------



## webcat

I've mentioned on here before that my Code has an awful boom to it when I'm using a guitar on the neck pickup and playing the lower strings. My Gibson has coil split, and the only way to make this noise remotely manageable is to split the neck pup and roll the volume back halfway. On my Epiphone without the split, the neck pup is basically unusable.

anyway I've now got a recording of this. The recording lets you hear it in most places but in person it has an almost physical sound to it from the reverberations being so loud.

Anyone encountered this yet, or is it a defective unit? I turned the cab, amp and pre fx sims off to check if it was just a setting I had; it did reduce the problem but could still hear it to a lesser degree so I don't think it's just my settings. (And yes before anyone asks I've rolled the bass way back on the amp, increased presence, treble, middle, tweaked it all and to no avail)

To hear it please click here https://www.dropbox.com/s/cj4y3buxrflhq55/Code Boom (online-audio-converter.com).mp3?dl=0


----------



## Antmax

webcat said:


> Anyone encountered this yet, or is it a defective unit? I turned the cab, amp and pre fx sims off to check if it was just a setting I had; it did reduce the problem but could still hear it to a lesser degree so I don't think it's just my settings. (And yes before anyone asks I've rolled the bass way back on the amp, increased presence, treble, middle, tweaked it all and to no avail)



It is quite a boomy amp. Almost as though they were trying to get the impression of a big stack out of a 1x12. You can alleviate it with an EQ pedal which is what I did, quite a few people change the speaker. The boomy quality does muddy the sound a bit more than I would like, it's most noticeable after playing my DSL Tube amp.

turning down the noise gate, and adjusting the presence and resonance settings helps quite a bit. The noise gate is really high stock and cuts out most of the detail and high frequencies which only enhances the boominess.

All those settings are easiest to adjust using an editor since they are buried in the submenus of the control panel which is quite fiddly.


----------



## webcat

Antmax said:


> It is quite a boomy amp. Almost as though they were trying to get the impression of a big stack out of a 1x12. You can alleviate it with an EQ pedal which is what I did, quite a few people change the speaker. The boomy quality does muddy the sound a bit more than I would like, it's most noticeable after playing my DSL Tube amp.
> 
> turning down the noise gate, and adjusting the presence and resonance settings helps quite a bit. The noise gate is really high stock and cuts out most of the detail and high frequencies which only enhances the boominess.
> 
> All those settings are easiest to adjust using an editor since they are buried in the submenus of the control panel which is quite fiddly.



I don't have an EQ pedal, would consider buying one but how much of a difference does it make - does it remove it completely?

I've adjusted presence and resonance but just can't dial it out. If i turn up the presence too much then at band volumes the amp is way too shrill. The noise gate is quite low, about 2. 

Changing the speaker - is the speaker the main culprit? If so I'd be open to changing it if the cost was reasonable but I'd be concerned that it'd diminish the modelling capabilities of the amp. Or does that not make a difference?

Thing is I LOVE this amp for a lot of reasons, but it was infuriating at practice last night. I started to wonder if i should just try and sell it and pick up a SS combo or DSL 40


----------



## Plectrum

webcat said:


> I don't have an EQ pedal, would consider buying one but how much of a difference does it make - does it remove it completely?
> 
> I've adjusted presence and resonance but just can't dial it out. If i turn up the presence too much then at band volumes the amp is way too shrill. The noise gate is quite low, about 2.



Presence affects the high frequencies only. You need to reduce the resonance instead. I've found that using a 1x12 cab emulator helps to tame the bass on the amp models I use most (JTM45 and Plexi).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The gate may have to be even lower. Speaker cab emulation choice does play a big part as well as mentioned. Open the back up on yours to see how it sounds, unless that buggers up your chance to return it. It sounds more open and less boomh. If you keep it, drill a big hole in the back. Honest.​


----------



## webcat

Plectrum said:


> Presence affects the high frequencies only. You need to reduce the resonance instead. I've found that using a 1x12 cab emulator helps to tame the bass on the amp models I use most (JTM45 and Plexi).



I have lowered resonance and increased presence, and use a 1x12. I also disabled the cab sim to see how much of a difference that made. 



Jethro Rocker said:


> The gate may have to be even lower. Speaker cab emulation choice does play a big part as well as mentioned. Open the back up on yours to see how it sounds, unless that buggers up your chance to return it. It sounds more open and less boomh. If you keep it, drill a big hole in the back. Honest.​



The boom is still there even with the cab sim disabled. I might open the back up if it's just a case of undoing some screws


----------



## slagg

From the clip you posted it sounds like you have the Bass way to high.What do you have the Bass control set at? I run mostly the Plexi model and have the bass at around 2 to 2 1/2. Like a real plexi its Bass heavy.If you crank a real Plexi you have to turn the Bass almost off.


----------



## webcat

slagg said:


> From the clip you posted it sounds like you have the Bass way to high.What do you have the Bass control set at? I run mostly the Plexi model and have the bass at around 2 to 2 1/2. Like a real plexi its Bass heavy.If you crank a real Plexi you have to turn the Bass almost off.



It honestly doesn't make a huge difference. I turned the amp sim off and it still happens. In that clip the bass is at 4 on a silver jubilee model, because the overall tone is good at that level. If I roll the bass back further it's too tinny. The excess bass you can hear in the clip is what happens when I use the neck pickup


----------



## Quoman7

webcat said:


> It honestly doesn't make a huge difference. I turned the amp sim off and it still happens. In that clip the bass is at 4 on a silver jubilee model, because the overall tone is good at that level. If I roll the bass back further it's too tinny. The excess bass you can hear in the clip is what happens when I use the neck pickup


Try lowering your neck pick-up, it worked for me!


----------



## webcat

Quoman7 said:


> Try lowering your neck pick-up, it worked for me!



I've done that too


----------



## mbell75

You have several choices. Get an EQ pedal, use your bridge pickup or decide whether you want more bass or more tinny.


----------



## slagg

Bass on 4 on a Jube is pretty high IMO.Jube is a tinny amp.
Could just be the "Crap" speaker that comes stock with this amp.If it has a light thin frame there's your problem. Speakers that come stock in "Budget" amps always suck. Cheapest of the cheap. $10 speaker, $10 sound.


----------



## David Elliott

slagg said:


> Bass on 4 on a Jube is pretty high IMO.Jube is a tinny amp.
> Could just be the "Crap" speaker that comes stock with this amp.If it has a light thin frame there's your problem. Speakers that come stock in "Budget" amps always suck. Cheapest of the cheap. $10 speaker, $10 sound.



That is the first thing I noticed when I replaced the stock speaker with the WGS...the stock speaker felt like it was mounted to flimsy metal and was just super cheap. The WGS is WAY beefier, and in my opinion is a worthy upgrade. Now, that said, I did got with an 8 ohm (rather than 4) GC does not sell them in 4 ohm and I got a $10 off for using my gear card. It wasn't expensive, and I love tinkering. Getting inside the CODE and reading the stuff from the guy that did the DIY rebuild, I like the idea of unmounting the electronics and building it as a head, then either sealing the rest up, building a custom cab, or buying one already built. The electronics/controls would make a super cool little head.


----------



## jdjung

I also like tinkering. I put in an output and input jack so I can used my Marshall Code 50 as a head and the speaker as a 12 inch cab. Took me about 10 mins. The Marshall uses standard unsolderd spade connectors. This means there is no soldering required to keep it in its stock format. FYI if you have studio monitors or home theater system do yourself a favor and use the headphone jack out or better yet digital usb out. It's really on a whole new level then the stock 12 inch. I'm trying to convince a friend to bring his Kemper in to compare the two. Soft tube did a great job and the sound through my receiver was jaw dropping.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Anyone have a spare speaker available?
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/wanted-marshall-code-speakers-10-and-12-oem-speaker.96236/


----------



## webcat

David Elliott said:


> That is the first thing I noticed when I replaced the stock speaker with the WGS...the stock speaker felt like it was mounted to flimsy metal and was just super cheap. The WGS is WAY beefier, and in my opinion is a worthy upgrade. Now, that said, I did got with an 8 ohm (rather than 4) GC does not sell them in 4 ohm and I got a $10 off for using my gear card. It wasn't expensive, and I love tinkering. Getting inside the CODE and reading the stuff from the guy that did the DIY rebuild, I like the idea of unmounting the electronics and building it as a head, then either sealing the rest up, building a custom cab, or buying one already built. The electronics/controls would make a super cool little head.



How much is the speaker you got? Does it affect the modelling aspects at all?


----------



## David Elliott

webcat said:


> How much is the speaker you got? Does it affect the modelling aspects at all?



GC $69 plus about $8 shipping, but I got $10 off as a promo for using my GC gear card. It is an 8 ohm, rather than a 4 ohm which comes stock in the CODE. But, you would gain the ability to attach another 8 ohm cab if you wanted.
It changes the sound a bit, of course, so you have to play around with the settings to your liking. But the biggest difference is less boomy and flubby, tigher, and less directional.


----------



## David Elliott

jdjung said:


> I also like tinkering. I put in an output and input jack so I can used my Marshall Code 50 as a head and the speaker as a 12 inch cab. Took me about 10 mins. The Marshall uses standard unsolderd spade connectors. This means there is no soldering required to keep it in its stock format. FYI if you have studio monitors or home theater system do yourself a favor and use the headphone jack out or better yet digital usb out. It's really on a whole new level then the stock 12 inch. I'm trying to convince a friend to bring his Kemper in to compare the two. Soft tube did a great job and the sound through my receiver was jaw dropping.



Really? Because I have a set of Event 20/20 Biamp studio monitors which sound amazing, and I have a set of Klipsch tower speakers with dual 10" woofers in each that are astounding.


----------



## AllanAnd

I was wondering... Are the new Fender Mustang GT's "CODE killers"?

Anybody tried them?


----------



## Plectrum

AllanAnd said:


> I was wondering... Are the new Fender Mustang GT's "CODE killers"?
> 
> Anybody tried them?



Their Fender models are good just like on the previous Mustangs. Other stuff not so good. They're nowhere as easy to program as CODE is without using an app and unlike CODE, you can't manually toggle pre-fx, modulation, delay et al. So no more a CODE killer than their valve amps are Marshall valve amp killers. They're a different product aimed at different players.


----------



## Martin Maniac

AllanAnd said:


> I was wondering... Are the new Fender Mustang GT's "CODE killers"?
> 
> Anybody tried them?



Yes I have a Fender Mustang GT 40. AND I also just bought a Marshall Code 25. Why Both ?? The user presets that are developed by the communities are great. So I want the best of both worlds. Marshall and Fender. Yes I'll get some duplicate sounding presets, but I'll also get many more by doing it this way. The Fender presets I've already downloaded sound very good, they are real gems, I'm expecting I'll find the same with the Marshall presets as well.

They are two different animals with much different sounds. I just ordered the Code yesterday and will get it Saturday. So I'm looking forward to working with both amps.

I bought an iPod to work with the Fender Tone app and an Android 8" tablet to work with the Marshall Gateway app. The Android doesn't work with the GT40, an the iPod screen is small for the Gateway app. So yes it's a bit of a pain but should be worth it. I love the idea that both amps can record direct into my DAW with a USB hookup. I really think you need both.


----------



## mbell75

Martin Maniac said:


> Yes I have a Fender Mustang GT 40. AND I also just bought a Marshall Code 25. Why Both ?? The user presets that are developed by the communities are great. So I want the best of both worlds. Marshall and Fender. Yes I'll get some duplicate sounding presets, but I'll also get many more by doing it this way. The Fender presets I've already downloaded sound very good, they are real gems, I'm expecting I'll find the same with the Marshall presets as well.
> 
> They are two different animals with much different sounds. I just ordered the Code yesterday and will get it Saturday. So I'm looking forward to working with both amps.
> 
> I bought an iPod to work with the Fender Tone app and an Android 8" tablet to work with the Marshall Gateway app. The Android doesn't work with the GT40, an the iPod screen is small for the Gateway app. So yes it's a bit of a pain but should be worth it. *I love the idea that both amps can record direct into my DAW with a USB hookup. I really think you need both.*



Why spend hundreds of dollars on multiple amps for that? Spend $100 and get Amplitube 4. Its far superior to either the Code or the Mustang.


----------



## Martin Maniac

mbell75 said:


> Why spend hundreds of dollars on multiple amps for that? Spend $100 and get Amplitube 4. Its far superior to either the Code or the Mustang.


I never heard of Amplitude 4 until you mentioned it. Too late !!

I just checked it out, it reminds me of Guitar Rig 5 which I already have and don't use because software just doesn't do it for me. I want hardware.


----------



## mbell75

Martin Maniac said:


> I never heard of Amplitude 4 until you mentioned it. Too late !!
> 
> I just checked it out, it reminds me of Guitar Rig 5 which I already have and don't use because software just doesn't do it for me. I want hardware.



Modeling amps controlled by apps and computers ARE software lol


----------



## Martin Maniac

alright smartazz you win.


----------



## mbell75

Martin Maniac said:


> alright smartazz you win.



The Code was made by Softube and Softube is an audio software company. Its software. The only difference between the Code and something like Amplitube is the Code has a box with a speaker, thats it. That box with the speaker is arguably its weakest feature. The ability to combine different mics, studios, mic placement, speakers etc...is far superior to being stuck with a box with a generic physical 1x12 speaker. I do like my Code but I only use it for practice. Amplitube blows it out of the water when it comes to recording thru a DAW on a computer.


----------



## Martin Maniac

Sounds like another Guitar Rig software program.....I'm quite happy with what I got except for the Bluetooth connection problems. Sorry but I have a bad taste in my mouth from Guitar Rig...I never could get on with that program. And no I don't have another $149 dollars to buy a bunch of discs.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Bluetooth problems?


----------



## Plectrum

Springfield Scooter said:


> Bluetooth problems?



The bluetooth on some phones doesn't play happily with CODE. Mine does and it's just an ultra-cheap one so why some more expensive models have problems is a mystery. Having said that the novelty of connecting via bluetooth wore off long, long ago. The only thing I use it for is synchronising presets with the MyMarshall cloud as a means of backing them up. Everything else I do on the amp itself.


----------



## Martin Maniac

Yes Bluetooth problems. It's a very touchy setup at best. Connectivity problems, drop outs ya it's all there. I would much prefer a Windows 10 Code program that connected with USB. Don't feel bad, I have the same issues with my Fender GT amp as well.


----------



## mbell75

Martin Maniac said:


> Yes Bluetooth problems. It's a very touchy setup at best. Connectivity problems, drop outs ya it's all there. I would much prefer a Windows 10 Code program that connected with USB. Don't feel bad, I have the same issues with my Fender GT amp as well.



Not everyone uses Windows. I haven't touched Windows in close to 10 years. Everyone has Bluetooth though. Get an Apple device for it  No problems with my iPhone or iPad and my Code.


----------



## Martin Maniac

I have an Apple device...a 6th generation IiPod Touch. I use that for my Fender GT40 and the Insignia Android tablet for the Code 25. That's what works best for me. The iPod and Code have problems connecting for some reason, and the Android won't work with Fender's Tone App yet. So I need both.


----------



## AllanAnd

Martin Maniac said:


> Yes I have a Fender Mustang GT 40. AND I also just bought a Marshall Code 25. Why Both ?? The user presets that are developed by the communities are great. So I want the best of both worlds. Marshall and Fender. Yes I'll get some duplicate sounding presets, but I'll also get many more by doing it this way. The Fender presets I've already downloaded sound very good, they are real gems, I'm expecting I'll find the same with the Marshall presets as well.
> 
> They are two different animals with much different sounds...



I wish I had the financial means an physical space to do this... I have tried both and they are indeed very different!

Actually I really loved the Fender right out of the box while the CODE would need quite a bit more tweaking. Love the Bluesbreaker presets, though!!


----------



## Martin Maniac

My space and funds are also very limited, I had to stretch budgets to make it work, plus I found a great deal on a used Code amp that helped me acquired it. My home studio is in a bedroom and living room. The bedroom contains my computer and tons of equipment, amps, guitars, mixing and keyboards. It's beginning to look like a space capsule with everything crammed in here. There's barely enough room for me. I have more guitars amps and a large pedal board in the living room. The whole point of all this is to make great recordings. My test recordings are coming out very good. The Marshall Code 25 and the Fender GT40 both sound very good recorded thru their USB ports.


----------



## Gaddis

Hey guys, first time poster here. I picked up a CODE 50 a shortly after its release a while back and absolutely love the thing. I don't gig or record or anything, so I'm predominantly a bedroom player with this thing. I never liked the idea of sinking thousands of dollars into tube amps if I'm not using them for recording, but I like that the CODE gives a decent approximation of most of the amps. I've been using it as a practice amp, and also a potential tester to see what expensive Marshall amp I might be tempted to buy one day. 

I had a question about some of the preamps and options available for the CODE series. 

Does anyone else's DSL Preamp sound way to flubby? I can't wrestle likable tone out of it for the life of me. I've played a DSL40C that was awesome, but this doesn't sound anything like that. (This could be user error on my part)
Can anyone comment on the 1960v cabinet option? I see so many professionals use cabinets with the Vintage 30s, but I don't feel like this simulation really captures that sound I hear from recordings. (Again, this could be a user error.)
What are the Clean/Crunch/OD American preamps supposed to be modeled after?
Which channel and mode on the JVM is the Preamp based off of?
For amps without a resonance knobs on them, do you set the resonance to 0 or 5 to get a similar sound?

If music style or background is anything that could help out, I'm usually just a one-trick-pony sticking to hard rock & 80s-ish metal. I'm using either a Jackson King V Partscaster I made with a Seymour Duncan JB or a Gibson Flying V with a gibson pickup that had to have been modded or is just a black sheep because it is hotter than the Devil's armpit in a south Georgia summer, lol. If anyone could give me some feedback I'd appreciate it


----------



## slagg

I tweaked the crap out of the DSL and gave up,it just plain does not sound like a DSL.The Vintage 30 cab sim sounds pretty close if you ask me(honky)that's what they sound like at lower volume.As far as the American Preamps,I have no idea.I think the OD is Mesa Mark series.


----------



## big dooley

slagg said:


> I tweaked the crap out of the DSL and gave up,it just plain does not sound like a DSL.


try to make the DSL sound like the model from code... engaging deep switch and tone shift should do it, imo


----------



## munkee

Sorry if this has been asked..Is there a way to install an earlier version of the code app? It works on my android phone but not well on my ipad air 2?


----------



## Plectrum

It may be relavant that the DSL model in CODE is of the older 2000 series DSLs not the modern ones. I know that some people prefer the older series and vice versa.


----------



## Jam81

Hey guys, 

I have had the code for about year and I like it but I just can't stand its lack of sustain in many of the different head simulations. I am considering just going for a tube amp or replacing the speaker, I know I saw a few posts last year about people replacing the speaker. Is it worth it? did it improve the sound / sustain?


----------



## slagg

Jam81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have had the code for about year and I like it but I just can't stand its lack of sustain in many of the different head simulations. I am considering just going for a tube amp or replacing the speaker, I know I saw a few posts last year about people replacing the speaker. Is it worth it? did it improve the sound / sustain?


I get tons of sustain,is your noise gate set too high?


----------



## Antmax

The Code sounds pretty good. Isn't as tactile feeling in how it responds to the guitar compared to an all tube amp, and the guitar knobs do not react as much or in the same way. But it's not a bad amp, let down a bit by noise.

I get a lot of RF type feedback from the code that I don't pick up half as much on my DSL. I have to find a balance with the noise gate between great picking dynamics and sustain or background noise.


----------



## Jam81

Antmax said:


> The Code sounds pretty good. Isn't as tactile feeling in how it responds to the guitar compared to an all tube amp, and the guitar knobs do not react as much or in the same way. But it's not a bad amp, let down a bit by noise.
> 
> I get a lot of RF type feedback from the code that I don't pick up half as much on my DSL. I have to find a balance with the noise gate between great picking dynamics and sustain or background noise.


Which DSL do you have? I have been looking at the 40c with the celestion creamback from sweetwater.


----------



## slagg

Yeah the noise floor is a bit high


Antmax said:


> The Code sounds pretty good. Isn't as tactile feeling in how it responds to the guitar compared to an all tube amp, and the guitar knobs do not react as much or in the same way. But it's not a bad amp, let down a bit by noise.
> 
> I get a lot of RF type feedback from the code that I don't pick up half as much on my DSL. I have to find a balance with the noise gate between great picking dynamics and sustain or background noise.


----------



## mbell75

Never mind, figured it out


----------



## mbell75

Antmax said:


> The Code sounds pretty good. *Isn't as tactile feeling in how it responds to the guitar compared to an all tube amp, and the guitar knobs do not react as much or in the same way.* But it's not a bad amp, let down a bit by noise.
> 
> I get a lot of RF type feedback from the code that I don't pick up half as much on my DSL. I have to find a balance with the noise gate between great picking dynamics and sustain or background noise.



Not sure how you got that feeling. Ive owned dozens of tube amps and the Code responds VERY well to my guitar. My Plexi preset is nice and crunchy with my guitar on full volume but sounds almost acoustic when I lower my guitar volume. Speaking of acoustic, I was just blown away by it again today on one of the acoustic presets. Not only does it totally nail the difference between my picking or strumming with my fingers as opposed to a pick but a hard strum sounds more percussive, just like it does on a real acoustic. Its about on par with pretty much any tube amp Ive owned or played as far as how it responds to my guitar. No one had a clue I was using my electric with my Code on an acoustic setting on one of the tracks we did for our new album, sounds just like an acoustic.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> Not sure how you got that feeling. Ive owned dozens of tube amps and the Code responds VERY well to my guitar. My Plexi preset is nice and crunchy with my guitar on full volume but sounds almost acoustic when I lower my guitar volume. Speaking of acoustic, I was just blown away by it again today on one of the acoustic presets. Not only does it totally nail the difference between my picking or strumming with my fingers as opposed to a pick but a hard strum sounds more percussive, just like it does on a real acoustic. Its about on par with pretty much any tube amp Ive owned or played as far as how it responds to my guitar. No one had a clue I was using my electric with my Code on an acoustic setting on one of the tracks we did for our new album, sounds just like an acoustic.



Ive experienced the acoustic presets, but my favorite preset is the #87 NWOBHM !


----------



## Engelheimer

Registered w/code tools site to get manual settings
Am doing manual settings,(no smatphone or PC)

The Main control called threshold is where?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gaddis

Engel, the threshold option for the noisegate is under the amp section. In addition to the actual preamp (Plexi, DSL, etc) there is a dial option for the threshold, now called gate as of one of the recent updates. I personally find that setting it at around 2.5-3.0 gets rid of a lot of the hiss, with higher settings used best for large amounts of gain and overdrive or distortion, although your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I set mine much lower or it chokes the tone. Maybe at 2.


----------



## Plectrum

Interesting tweet from Marshall

https://twitter.com/marshallamps/status/877481249203466242

I'm going to see if I can go to the Birmingham one.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Here we go again.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-Am...122077?hash=item4d5c3f1ddd:g:zfsAAOSwvjdZPUvn
Not available yet a seller is selling on ebay.


----------



## stw500

The problem with the master volume poti was discussed earlier, especially that the sound below three is bad and that there is a jump in the volume at lower levels.I think this is because the master volume works logarithmic. I am thinking about a replacement with linear character. Does anybody know the technical data of the master volume poti?


----------



## big dooley

stw500 said:


> The problem with the master volume poti was discussed earlier, especially that the sound below three is bad and that there is a jump in the volume at lower levels.I think this is because the master volume works logarithmic. I am thinking about a replacement with linear character. Does anybody know the technical data of the master volume poti?


use a linear pot and you'll actually make it worse


----------



## Antmax

stw500 said:


> The problem with the master volume poti was discussed earlier, especially that the sound below three is bad and that there is a jump in the volume at lower levels.I think this is because the master volume works logarithmic. I am thinking about a replacement with linear character. Does anybody know the technical data of the master volume poti?



Both my volumes act about the same. Useless below 1.0. At least you can use the editor to set the EQ volume to a lower level. But it still makes the Code 50 a bit annoying for practice. I use my DSL5c a lot more than my 50 now, one reason being that you can play it at a variety of lower volumes much more easily.

Depending on whether its low or high gain, 0.1/0.2 on the code EQ/preset volume with the master around 3 is something like 2 on the dsl5c in 1w mode. If you want high gain to sound good at that kind of volume you just need a screamer type OD pedal.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I set the Preset Volume quite low which lets me turn the MV up quite a bit.


----------



## stw500

Thx for the hints, I use the code the same but for me lower preset volumes than 1.0 or even 1.5 change the acting and the sound of the code. The best sound starts at master 3, preset 1.5 to 2 and guitar at 6. But that's too loud for home using, especially when using gain.

@big dooley
Why does a linear pot makes it worse?


----------



## mbell75

Can we REALLY expect to see the Code 100 on Aug 4th? I damn sure hope so.


----------



## rrguitar1

Hi guys, new here. As a long time Marshall guy, I can honestly say that I really like the code series for what it is.
I also cannot wait for the 100H to come out. I have the 25 and love it.


----------



## Antmax

I'm glad I got the 50 instead of waiting. Though I'd love some extra features like a speaker out and effects loop.


----------



## rrguitar1

So that explains to me the frequency that I hear in between notes,chords. It is something that I have a hard time dialing out..I will try a higher volume to see what happens.


----------



## mbell75

Anyone found a way to get a good octave sound going? Something similar to the Boss OC-3 Super Octave pedal? "Pitch" seems to be the only one thats smilier but its not really the same.


----------



## XALTEREGO

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I'm curious to demo. I have a feeling that to me and many others, the manner of operation will be very familiar because it incorporates technology with which many people are already familiar.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've read here and elsewhere regarding people's struggle with MIDI technology, yet it's technology that's been around for more than 20 years (the struggles are various and not frequent, but the struggles still continue after all this time. I think the new CODE amps will probably one of the easiest pieces of gear to use. Like I said before, whether Marshall and it's partner have worked out all the bugs remains to be seen, but if all the features work smoothly and it offers great sounds, it could be an immediate hit in the studio.


Im new at all this but I am liking the code amps I did put my order in for the 100watt head and cab but they just keep pushing back the date when it will be released. and as for it being easy to use I think it will be pretty close to what I use now , I have a pod XT live that I use and it seems to have the same type of settings as the code amp , my problem is do I wait for the release or do I take the plunge and buy the  Marshall DSL100H and MX412A 4x12 100W All-Tube Half Stack ? this is a good problem to have I guess lol


----------



## Springfield Scooter

If your in a hurry,...just get a Code 25 for about $150 used, or a Code 50 for about $200 used.
If your not in a hurry, and your not holding your breath,.....wait for the Code 100...
The Code 100 might be available in just a few more weeks..........................


----------



## XALTEREGO

Springfield Scooter said:


> If your in a hurry,...just get a Code 25 for about $150 used, or a Code 50 for about $200 used.
> If your not in a hurry, and your not holding your breath,.....wait for the Code 100...
> The Code 100 might be available in just a few more weeks..........................


not so much in a hurry , just wondering what the problem is and will it be fixed for good or will it be an on going problem . just hate to spend that kind of money and the amp be plagued with problems


----------



## stw500

Well...since today only one firmware update for the code 25 und 50, but still tons of problems which are communicated in the Marshall FAQ und forum...Seems like Marshall isn´t able to fix those problems...i think the code series is really nice, but i am quite disappointed about the marshall customer service. So i don´t have much hope that the problems with the 100 will be fixed in short time.


----------



## Plectrum

stw500 said:


> Well...since today only one firmware update for the code 25 und 50, but still tons of problems which are communicated in the Marshall FAQ und forum...Seems like Marshall isn´t able to fix those problems...i think the code series is really nice, but i am quite disappointed about the marshall customer service. So i don´t have much hope that the problems with the 100 will be fixed in short time.



What problems are these? Apart from some people clearly have crappy smart-phones. My $40 non-name Chinese smart-phone works fine with Gateway and CODE. I do however have to make sure it's been switched on for a good 10 minutes before connecting as the poor little thing is asked to do an awful lot on start up such as check for new updates, SMS messages, emails and so on. I suspect there's something in Android where it can't keep up the bluetooth conversation properly if the CPU is really busy. I suspect that a lot people's phones are loaded down with all sorts of crap, often put there by the phone provider, That's not Marshall's problem. Get a better phone from a better provider.

My experience of Marshall support has been excellent. A few days before Christmas I decided to do a firmware update over the web. Unfortunately it didn't work, It kept stopping part way through (this using Chrome running under Linux). I emailed Marshall support and they were able to get a fix up on the web site within a few days. So they do respond to rational people with genuine issues.


----------



## Antmax

The 50 was plagued with problems the first 6-8 months. But they did get fixed eventually. The firmware fixed a load of serious bugs including corrupt presets and distorted recording through USB.

Bluetooth has been fine so long as you understand it's a short range wireless connection that is generally used for personal electronics. So it might not work across a large room. 6 - 10 feet should be ok though.

The other thing is that you often can't use multiple bluetooth devices simultaneously. So if you have a bluetooth speaker, or headphones and the amp running, or multiple tablets and phones turned on with gateway installed. You might have a ton of problems as they fight among themselves for dominance.


----------



## mbell75

stw500 said:


> Well...since today only one firmware update for the code 25 und 50, but still tons of problems which are communicated in the Marshall FAQ und forum...Seems like Marshall isn´t able to fix those problems...i think the code series is really nice, but i am quite disappointed about the marshall customer service. So i don´t have much hope that the problems with the 100 will be fixed in short time.



Marshall has had what? A year now to correct the few problems with the 25 and 50. The 100 is the same exact amp, just adds another 12 inch speaker. There shouldn't be any issues with it.


----------



## Arc Anjil

I have the CODE 50. I do not consider it or the 25 gigging amps. They seem more like they belong in a studio or a home. I know some people gig with them. I just think maybe Marshall saw them as more studio devices than real gigging amps. 

The 100, though, will be seen as a gigging amp and not really for home or studio use. It's really going to have to come through for you when playing for pay in front of an audience! The CODE needs a serious upgrade in speakers and possibly even electronics. "Digital fizzy-ness" is something i read and hear about a lot in the CODE's, especially when cranked up.

The included effects are not bad, but not really very good. If my 50 had an FX loop, I'd use it and shut off the CODE's effects completely. As it is now, I use them only sparingly.

The CODE isn't a bad amp, but it sure could use some upgrades. Maybe that is what Marshall is working on for the 100's....


----------



## stw500

I don't think there are only few people with crappy phones. I don't have another bt device running while playing, only my phone. The connections hold for only some minutes, then are gone. My bt headset stays connected for hours. The master volume problem could probably solved by an update. There is the fizzy-ness too. Marshall know the problems but dont fix them.


----------



## engineco16

A few questions regarding my Code 50:

- I cannot connect via the USB to my computer. I've tried everything.
- Even if I was connected and using the Live Editor or PC Editor, which I can't, there's no audio coming from my amp when the USB cable is plugged in.
- Marshall's instructions on using the USB to me are as clear as mud for an average user.

This is very frustrating. I bought this looking forward to the Live or PC editing, that was a big selling point for me.



This is even what the patch editor looks like after opening.


----------



## Antmax

The code editor used to load up like that if you didn't have a certain font installed on your windows computer. The author didn't realize that the font he was using came with Microsoft Office. I think he included it in the archive in a later release. But you will still have to install the font.

In the editors .zip file there is a file called COOPBL.TTF if you right click on that file and select install, it will install the font on your system and the editor should work.

It's mentioned in the end of the ReadMe_1st.txt file that comes with the editor. 



> Some people had issues because they do not own a license of MS Office and we used an MS Office font
> If you do not have this font COOPBL.TTF, then please double-click the font-file inside the zip and
> install the font please.


----------



## engineco16

Antmax said:


> The code editor used to load up like that if you didn't have a certain font installed on your windows computer. The author didn't realize that the font he was using came with Microsoft Office. I think he included it in the archive in a later release. But you will still have to install the font.
> 
> In the editors .zip file there is a file called COOPBL.TTF if you right click on that file and select install, it will install the font on your system and the editor should work.
> 
> It's mentioned in the end of the ReadMe_1st.txt file that comes with the editor.



That fixed one problem, thanks!


----------



## engineco16

I got the sound out of the Code 50 with the USB connected, but still Windows 10 doesn't recognize the Code 50 after being connected. I've tried every port, every user advice nada. It has to be something simple I'm/we are missing.


----------



## mbell75

Anyone holding their breath that we are actually going to see the Code 100 in the next few weeks as planned? AMS is still showing Aug 4th, GC Aug 7th and MF Aug 9th.


----------



## Plectrum

The 100 is on it's way

https://twitter.com/marshallamps/status/890255465430601731

I suspect few of you will have heard of Milk Teeth though.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Great news, hopefully!
I hope the 100 delivers, as I know a lot of people are wanting to use it for live band situations.


----------



## mbell75

Plectrum said:


> The 100 is on it's way
> 
> https://twitter.com/marshallamps/status/890255465430601731
> 
> I suspect few of you will have heard of Milk Teeth though.



Im pretty sure the "You'll see it real soon" is referring to the video, not the Code 100. We have already seen demos with the 100 half stack last year. If it were getting close to release, Im sure Marshall would be teasing it. Im sure its getting pushed back yet AGAIN. If it does, Im buying a Fender Bassbreaker instead and Marshall can piss off.


----------



## Gunner64

Ordered a 50 out of curiosity and after about 20 minutes had it sounding pretty damn good. The 800 preset after a bit of tweaking sounds like an 800..so far with the basic amp itself I' m a bit impressed, worth the $250 for sure. now for the bluetooth thing everyone seems to have trouble with..oh boy.


----------



## Westbound Guitars

They did it again. Pushed back until the end of September early October. The Boss Katana it shall be. Thanks, Marshall for helping me to decide which amp to get. 

SMFH.


----------



## mbell75

Westbound Guitars said:


> They did it again. Pushed back until the end of September early October. The Boss Katana it shall be. Thanks, Marshall for helping me to decide which amp to get.
> 
> SMFH.



Where are you seeing those dates? Im still showing dates all over the place. AMS is saying Aug 7th, Sweetwater now actually has a date at least, says they will start shipping Sept 29th and GC has moved all the way back to Oct 9th. I need to call my rep from AMS Monday and see if they are really getting them next week. I agree that its incredibly frustrating though. This is what? The 5th time its been delayed? This pretty much sealed my decision to get a Fender Bassbreaker 45 for live shows coming up the rest of the summer. Not sure I will even get a 100 at that point if its delayed until the fall. The 50 I already have will be just fine for home use and recording. Marshall has sure screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## slagg

Wow,Jim must be facepalming in his grave.They should just stop,close the doors and go home.The thing is nowere as good as it should have been anyway.


----------



## engineco16

- I cannot connect via the USB to my desktop computer. I've tried everything.

I got the amp to connect to my laptop and from what I can see it's a MIDI issue. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Gunner64

Why is a code 50 combo less money than a mg50fx combo?...


----------



## Plectrum

Gunner64 said:


> Why is a code 50 combo less money than a mg50fx combo?...



That's one of life's great mysteries


----------



## Arc Anjil

Gunner64 said:


> Why is a code 50 combo less money than a mg50fx combo?...




Cheaper components (_much_ cheaper!)...


----------



## mbell75

Anyone know what amp the "OD American" is modeled after? I heard its supposed to be a Mesa Dual Rectifier but it doesn't sound that high gain at all. I want to re-create the tone I made with the OD American with an actual tube amp.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

mbell75 said:


> Anyone know what amp the "OD American" is modeled after? I heard its supposed to be a Mesa Dual Rectifier but it doesn't sound that high gain at all. I want to re-create the tone I made with the OD American with an actual tube amp.


I think it emulates any fender amplifier


----------



## Springfield Scooter

mbell75 said:


> Anyone know what amp the "OD American" is modeled after? I heard its supposed to be a Mesa Dual Rectifier but it doesn't sound that high gain at all. I want to re-create the tone I made with the OD American with an actual tube amp.



Peavey.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

or it's just their own "softube metal amp room"


----------



## rrguitar1

Simply put, the Bluetooth feature seems unstable to say the least.


----------



## Arc Anjil

neTp0Bu4 said:


> or it's just their own "softube metal amp room"




IDK. Doesn't a modelling amp imply that it "models" other amps? I don't think you can have a generic American amp any more than you can have a generic British amp. Then, of course, if they named the modeled American amps, they would have to pay royalties, right?

And @rrguitar1, I've seen some strange things with my BT also. A few times when I saved, the data disappeared and the only thing on my screen (phone) was the white outline and the orangish-beigeish part at the top. Another time, it wiped out the preset the amp was on when Gateway connected. Strange....


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Arc Anjil said:


> IDK. Doesn't a modelling amp imply that it "models" other amps? I don't think you can have a generic American amp any more than you can have a generic British amp. Then, of course, if they named the modeled American amps, they would have to pay royalties, right?


right, it can be any amp that was made by american company and also (why not?) if Softube was engaged in the software part it can not be their own workings


----------



## Plectrum

I'm pretty sure that American OD is some sort of Mesa. I'm not sufficiently clued up on Mesa to be able to say which one though.


----------



## slagg

I've heard it's the Mesa Mark series


----------



## rrguitar1

Here is the code 25 doing some Zeppelin.
Have zero issues with USB.
Jvm setting. gain on 1
no Fx at all, no boost.
Recorded the improv on one take, some redundant licks..sorry.
The amp has been working well lately


----------



## Springfield Scooter

rrguitar1 said:


> Here is the code 25 doing some Zeppelin.
> Have zero issues with USB.
> Jvm setting. gain on 1
> no Fx at all, no boost.
> Recorded the improv on one take, some redundant licks..sorry.
> The amp has been working well lately




Sounded great!
Doesn't sound like you were too worried about the USB port, Bluetooth, the cost of the mgfx, or an unexpected tube failure. 
Great job!


----------



## rrguitar1

Thanks !! I forgot about the mgfx thing going around. lol
This thing doesnt have tubes ??? The sales guy lied to me..... 

The amp is fine for what it does. I think some may expect too much out of it tone wise, and bash it.
Regarding the functionality, I agree though. The bugs in it are beyond annoying. Mine has been behaving as of late.


----------



## rrguitar1

rrguitar1 said:


> Thanks !! I forgot about the mgfx thing going around. lol
> This thing doesnt have tubes ??? The sales guy lied to me.....
> 
> The amp is fine for what it does. I think some may expect too much out of it tone wise, and bash it.
> Regarding the functionality, I agree though. The bugs in it are beyond annoying. Mine has been behaving as of late.


----------



## engineco16

I had the USB working for one day on my Win8.1 laptop then it stopped. I'm beyond frustrated and I emailed tech support over a week ago and haven't heard from them.


----------



## Antmax

The only time I have USB problems is if I start other audio software. Especially midi and/or ASIO enabled software before the code is hooked up. 

Some software will switch to exclusive mode and prevent the code being recognized at all unless the code is already running.


----------



## Scream And Fly

OD American is a Soldano SLO-100


----------



## Gunner64

I was having some issues with presets but I think it was just user (me) error. The biggest thing I noticed with the 50 combo is the thing is so picky on placement, more so than any combo I have ever owned. Flat on the floor can sound like ass..but 3 inches off the floor the same settings can sound amazing. Really picky. And the headphone out is awful I have come to realize..as a direct out or through phones I can't get along with it no matter what I do, sounds great through the speaker however, as long as its elevated off the floor


----------



## Plectrum

I've heard a lot of advice from very knowledgeable people about getting the amp (any amp) off the floor. I think I may have just gotten used to the sound of mine on the floor. The floor it's on is concrete. I don't know if that helps or not. I'm not a fan of the headphones out either.


----------



## Antmax

Mine sounds good on a old side table a couple of feet off the floor. Raising it off the floor definitely makes a big difference.


----------



## Gunner64

So. I go to download the gateway app..I have a android device..version 6.0..its says my device isnt compatable with the app..that it needs android 4.4 or later. Isn't 6.0 newer than 4.4?? Or have I missed something?..pissing me off..


----------



## Antmax

Gunner64 said:


> So. I go to download the gateway app..I have a android device..version 6.0..its says my device isnt compatable with the app..that it needs android 4.4 or later. Isn't 6.0 newer than 4.4?? Or have I missed something?..pissing me off..



It sometimes depends on the brand. If it's a generic Chinese off brand then the app store might not have it flagged as supported.

If that is the case, there is a work around, get someone else to backup the APK on another device and send it to you. You can install it from a download/email of via your computer with a USB cable.

It worked for me on a Chinese YunOS (Android variant) phone, and a cheap Chinese tablet. The chinese phone doesn't even run the app store because it doesn't work with any google services, the Marshall Gateway app still runs on it if installed the way I mentioned above.


----------



## Gunner64

Its an lg..newer too, I've downloaded from the google play store before on this phone with no problems..first time I have come across this.


----------



## Antmax

I still have the app I used to backup the gateway app installed. So I uploaded a zip to my web server with the gateway app inside (if you want it).

http://tysoes.com/Guitar/marshall_gateway.zip

You will have to go to settings and find the option that allows you to install apps from unverified sources if you want to install it.

The app store doesn't decide which phones to support, I think the developers check a bunch of boxes for what versions of the OS the app will run on when they submit it to the store. They may have omitted your newer OS. (I have no idea where android is now, all my devices are older 4.x and 5.x


----------



## Scream And Fly

I just picked up a nearly-new Code 25 for $100, complete in the box. For what it is, I think that amp is fantastic. Of course it does not sound like a 4x12 cabinet, but it does sound very good. A bit boxy-sounding but that's the price to pay for such a small form factor. I'm not sure what some people are expecting from such a small, inexpensive amp. I think its amp modeling is very good, though I do wish it had more parameter adjustments in some cases. 

I already added the Marshall Gateway app to my iPad, and tried it out as a USB audio interface = in both cases, it worked flawlessly. I even used it as an interface for Guitar Rig 5, which is very easy to do. It's pretty amazing that this little, inexpensive amp can do so much. It would be even better if it had a speaker output jack.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Scream And Fly said:


> I just picked up a nearly-new Code 25 for $100, complete in the box. For what it is, I think that amp is fantastic. Of course it does not sound like a 4x12 cabinet, but it does sound very good. A bit boxy-sounding but that's the price to pay for such a small form factor. I'm not sure what some people are expecting from such a small, inexpensive amp. I think its amp modeling is very good, though I do wish it had more parameter adjustments in some cases.
> 
> I already added the Marshall Gateway app to my iPad, and tried it out as a USB audio interface = in both cases, it worked flawlessly. I even used it as an interface for Guitar Rig 5, which is very easy to do. It's pretty amazing that this little, inexpensive amp can do so much. It would be even better if it had a speaker output jack.



I agree!
I was flipping amps like crazy and just couldn't bond with any, until I received a $100 used Code 25.
I did not expect much to be honest... but as soon as I plugged it in, I was floored!
Great little amp, and soooooo many different sounds!
I like it so much, I bought the Code 50!
Flipping amps suddenly came to an abrupt end!
Thank you Marshall!
Now let loose of the Code 100!


----------



## frankr442

Gunner64 said:


> So. I go to download the gateway app..I have a android device..version 6.0..its says my device isnt compatable with the app..that it needs android 4.4 or later. Isn't 6.0 newer than 4.4?? Or have I missed something?..pissing me off..



My LG phone wasn't compatible due to the screen resolution. Could be your issue.


----------



## Nik73

I just picked up a Code 50 as a pick up and play amp for the living room. I only paid £208 with the footswitch and am pretty happy with it, even just tweaking the presets. 
Here's my two cents coming from being a lifelong Marshall fanboy who still has a few of the big boys, but also has a Line 6 Helix. Most of this has already been posted by others. 

- First thing is the speaker is VERY directional. Point it at your head to get it sounding its best. 
- Use the 1x 12 cab for everything. Picked this tip up off a YouTube video and makes a noticeable improvement straight away. 
- Turn the noise gate down on everything. 

For me, doing these three things gave me a lot of useable presets. I haven't started my own yet. 
Don't get me wrong, this isn't an amazing amp and isn't a patch on my JVM 410H or any other of my big boys, but it does sound like a Marshall and puts a smile on my face for playing while watching tv. Cheap and cheerful is a fair description I'd say. To me it sounds better than other modellers I've tried in the price range. That said, it's very easy to make it sound like garbage. 

- Love the Gateway app. So easy to use and no connection problems so far. 
- Playing music through it sounds like utter ass, totally unuseable. Not and issue as I just use my Echo to play along with. 
- Nearly every video I watched sounded crap, just bad. The one that swung it for me was the Guitarist review from the July 2016 issue. Sadly I think it's only available to subscribers. 

Like I say, just my two cents.


----------



## AllanAnd

Sorry to revoke an old thread... Could not find any better way...

Anyone has a nice Stevie Ray Vaughan preset for his instrumental “Lenny”?

... Or at least can tell me which direction to go?

Appendix: Had my CODE 50 for a couple of weeks and love it! Let the haters do their thing....


----------



## Plectrum

AllanAnd said:


> Sorry to revoke an old thread... Could not find any better way...
> 
> Anyone has a nice Stevie Ray Vaughan preset for his instrumental “Lenny”?
> 
> ... Or at least can tell me which direction to go?
> 
> Appendix: Had my CODE 50 for a couple of weeks and love it! Let the haters do their thing....



You'll probably find something suitable on the MyMarshall web site.


----------



## johncart

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Looks interesting; the specs seem pretty good. I obviously don't know how smoothly this will all work together, whether Marshall will offer firmware updates, or establish some kind of official community to support this product, but it's all very interesting.
> 
> For me, what matters most would be the sound as well as the effort it took work out any bugs before it reaches consumers homes. Not saying that it is full of bugs, but I'd like to see some highly qualified, competent people put it through the a good work-out and then report back in a review. But if the sound is great and it works smoothly, then this could be a good thing to own (I immediately see it's potential in the studio. In regards to the "sound", I don't care if it sounds like the amps for which they are modeled after; I just care that the sounds are great and allow the user plenty of control to customize their tones.
> 
> The head box I'm not too crazy about, but maybe it can be pulled out and placed in a rack space. Still, I'd probably rather own _this_ than the Astoria.


----------



## johncart

the amp itself is tiny..other than the control plate there is a section that is maybe 6"long connected with wires to the controls, extremely easy to relocate..I put one in a Bluesbreaker single 12 cab..(see my avatar or my postings with pics) also there is firmware updates available(I just updated mine today)


----------



## Springfield Scooter

On Sunday, I called Musicians Friend and inquired about the price of a Marshall Code 100 Head....
$349.95 and they offered a 7% discount, so $325.45 plus another 8% back in rewards so total would have been $299.41

On Monday I call again...
$349.95 minus 15% discount, plus another 8% back in rewards so total was $273.70

SOLD!

I said I'll take one!

Should be here in a few days.....


----------



## Billy7

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-code-100.98075/


----------



## Toni

I have a Code 50, and I really hate how useless the master volume is. Under 1 it's barely audible, over 1 it's already too loud for playing at night without disturbing the neighbours. The knob has an extremely small window for bedroom volumes. I don't get it. Volume control without losing tone is supposed to be a benefit of modelling amps, yet they fucked it up quite obviously.

People have mentioned this issue on the Marshall forums months ago but they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## Plectrum

Toni said:


> I have a Code 50, and I really hate how useless the master volume is. Under 1 it's barely audible, over 1 it's already too loud for playing at night without disturbing the neighbours. The knob has an extremely small window for bedroom volumes. I don't get it. Volume control without losing tone is supposed to be a benefit of modelling amps, yet they fucked it up quite obviously.
> 
> People have mentioned this issue on the Marshall forums months ago but they haven't fixed it yet.



People have also repeatedly pointed out a ridiculously simple work around which makes it a total non-issue.

And it is a Marshall so you shouldn't really be surprised that it's loud


----------



## Antmax

Toni said:


> I have a Code 50, and I really hate how useless the master volume is. Under 1 it's barely audible, over 1 it's already too loud for playing at night without disturbing the neighbours. The knob has an extremely small window for bedroom volumes. I don't get it. Volume control without losing tone is supposed to be a benefit of modelling amps, yet they fucked it up quite obviously.
> 
> People have mentioned this issue on the Marshall forums months ago but they haven't fixed it yet.



Yeah, you have to use one of the editors to set preset EQ volume between 0.1 and 0.9. Master Volume doesn't work well below about 0.9.

These days my CODE is installed where I can't access the control panel, so I have my Master Volume permanently on 9 o'clock and set all my presets to a comfortable volume and then use the guitar for any quick changes in between.

I think the taper of the Pots on the amp don't like anything less than 1.0 but the gateway or other editors overide the pots physical position and have no problems with small values.


----------



## stw500

Toni said:


> I have a Code 50, and I really hate how useless the master volume is. Under 1 it's barely audible, over 1 it's already too loud for playing at night without disturbing the neighbours. The knob has an extremely small window for bedroom volumes. I don't get it. Volume control without losing tone is supposed to be a benefit of modelling amps, yet they fucked it up quite obviously.
> 
> People have mentioned this issue on the Marshall forums months ago but they haven't fixed it yet.



Try to put in a resistor in front of the speaker. I put a 8 ohm resistor in and changed to a 8 ohm speaker, so it's like 16 ohm. If it is too loud you can go even higher.


----------



## 60Cycle

Looking at one of these thinking for the money it could be the moped/fat chick amp for a guy that wants to start getting away from being technologically challenged. Thing is I done own an actual USB running on windows laptop just iPhones and iPads am I like screwed out of this ideas then?


----------



## Antmax

60Cycle said:


> Thing is I done own an actual USB running on windows laptop just iPhones and iPads am I like screwed out of this ideas then?



There's always bluetooth. The Gateway app/editor for phones and tablets works fine. It's just a little more convoluted since the menus are separated by categories and spread out over nested pages.


----------



## chiliphil1

60Cycle said:


> Looking at one of these thinking for the money it could be the moped/fat chick amp for a guy that wants to start getting away from being technologically challenged. Thing is I done own an actual USB running on windows laptop just iPhones and iPads am I like screwed out of this ideas then?



Nope, the official editor is an app, so you’re good.


----------



## Plectrum

60Cycle said:


> Looking at one of these thinking for the money it could be the moped/fat chick amp for a guy that wants to start getting away from being technologically challenged. Thing is I done own an actual USB running on windows laptop just iPhones and iPads am I like screwed out of this ideas then?



Unlike many competitors' modellers, you change absolutely everything CODE can do on the amp itself. You don't _need_ a computer or smart device to use it.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Just like Plectrum just said....
I seldom even use the app!
You can adjust everything on the amp, using knobs and buttons, just like any other amp.
Pretty easy actually.
But I will say that the wireless Bluetooth comes in handy when playing along with youtube, music, and backing tracks, drum tracke, etc.

Now if I could only figure out how to run my Digitech Trio (Bass and Drums) through the Code, Id be in heaven!


----------



## RevJamie

I'm probably gonna catch hell. I love Marshall as much as anyone. Other than bass amps, I don't own any other amps. I own 4 early 70s JMPs, an SLX and a 2204. So I'm not a hater on Marshall, lets' just get that out there. 

So.. I found myself at GC and saw one of these Marshall Code 50 amps. I decided to try one out. Grabbed an SG standard with a 498T pickup in the bridge. I have a few of these so I know what to expect through a 70s JMP. 

I was shocked at how bad it sounded. I fucked with the knobs for 25 minutes. The best I could get it to sound.. Well It sounds like someone playing a plexi on the other end of a 70s telephone. But then someone on your end took a shit on the speaker in the telephone handset.

Honestly, I wouldn’t grab one of these in a free pile on the side of the road.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Next time, try removing the price tag that's hanging on the guitar strings.
It does make a difference!


----------



## Plectrum

Springfield Scooter said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to run my Digitech Trio (Bass and Drums) through the Code, Id be in heaven!



On your 100 you should be able to put it in the FX loop. I use my Trio+ with my 50 by going from the Trio's headphone socket to the amp's aux in so that's another possibility.


----------



## Jr Deluxe

RevJamie said:


> I'm probably gonna catch hell. I love Marshall as much as anyone. Other than bass amps, I don't own any other amps. I own 4 early 70s JMPs, an SLX and a 2204. So I'm not a hater on Marshall, lets' just get that out there.
> 
> So.. I found myself at GC and saw one of these Marshall Code 50 amps. I decided to try one out. Grabbed an SG standard with a 498T pickup in the bridge. I have a few of these so I know what to expect through a 70s JMP.
> 
> I was shocked at how bad it sounded. I fucked with the knobs for 25 minutes. The best I could get it to sound.. Well It sounds like someone playing a plexi on the other end of a 70s telephone. But then someone on your end took a shit on the speaker in the telephone handset.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn’t grab one of these in a free pile on the side of the road.


Yeah thats about what it sounded like to me. I think its intended for people who have only heard marshalls in a dense overproduced radio mix. Then they overproduce the patch some more. Between the code and the marshall combo looking bluetooth speakers at best buy, its like marshall has given up on serious guitar players and make stuff for the walmart toy dept. Ofcourse im a jcm800 snob and proud of it so you code lovers enjoy your "marshall" .


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Plectrum said:


> On your 100 you should be able to put it in the FX loop. I use my Trio+ with my 50 by going from the Trio's headphone socket to the amp's aux in so that's another possibility.



Ill give that a try (aux in) in the morning ....
It would be nice to get the Trio's drums and bass through the Code, without adding effects to the drums and bass.


----------



## 60Cycle

Everyone said my AFD100 would suck, that my Jubilee Reissue would suck, that the DSL would too. Well yeah the DSL but I imagine like everyone that has tube snob syndrome they go in with a close mind. I’m just buying one to play with if it sucks and I can’t get a good set of tones out of it then so be it. I’ll pass it on to a kid starting out.


----------



## Gunner64

You can't form an opinion from 20 min. At guitar center. The noise gate chokes the 50 I have out..and it must be backed off or it sounds terrible..cabs sims as well need some tweaking. I have a bunch of tube heads and have been playing tube marshalls since 1983. While the code isnt a premier Marshall tube amp, it can sound very good, and does what it does pretty good..but with 20 min. At guitar center you aint going to find it...just my opinion..


----------



## Springfield Scooter

The Code is NOT a 1 or 2 channel amp.

There are over 10,700 major variables total!

A opinion based after spending 20 minutes with a Code is like a opinion based after spending 2 seconds with a jcm800 .


----------



## drsmoku

BTW guys there is firmware update for CODE- however it only updated my CODE50 through windows application, through WWW it said no update
Firmware ver is like 1.41 or something like that. Don't know what are the patch notes for this

also they published new presets (from CODE100) on my.marshall.com


----------



## neTp0Bu4

drsmoku said:


> BTW guys there is firmware update for CODE- however it only updated my CODE50 through windows application, through WWW it said no update
> Firmware ver is like 1.41 or something like that. Don't know what are the patch notes for this
> 
> also they published new presets (from CODE100) on my.marshall.com


When I updated my CODE25 through windows application, v1.11 appears on the screen and then WWW say that update v1.3 is available WTF O_o


----------



## Arc Anjil

drsmoku said:


> BTW guys there is firmware update for CODE- however it only updated my CODE50 through windows application, through WWW it said no update
> Firmware ver is like 1.41 or something like that. Don't know what are the patch notes for this
> 
> also they published new presets (from CODE100) on my.marshall.com



Yup. My phone connected via USB found no updates but when I ran the setup from my laptop it found 3 updates, the latest from October 10th. Firmware is now:

Amp Firmware: 1.41
Amp DSP: 1.1
BT: 3.1
Gateway: 1.4.2

I wonder where we can find out what is in the update......


----------



## Vince Randles

big dooley said:


> it's the bar code number


I've come up across the same problem! On the warranty card it has 12 boxes for: (I can only guess are numbers/letters) but there's nothing that corresponds on the back of the head, where I think they'd be!


----------



## Msharky67

I was at guitar center today and there was a Code50. I tried it out and had a hard time using the controls. I didn't have time to connect it to my phone. I scrolled through some of the presets but couldn't set something up just an amp and cab. I thought it was meh! It sounded about what I thought it would about as much as I feel about processors too. Its still too shrill there is always a acoustic preset next to a high gain preset blasting the volume and instant feedback. My overall conclusion is I feel I would find myself just spending more time tweaking the knobs and the app and really never find a sound I am looking for. Example pick any amp model and the cab and say does it really sound like that amp with that cab. You don't really know. I wanted to try the 25 but they didn't have one. Another store had those for $249. Yeah I know what they are really worth. I may have to get one to really spend some time with but its just not a good buy for all its worth. Save your money and buy something better. There was two DSL40s next to it black and cream and I know I love my vintage model. It was money well spent.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

As has been mentioned so many times here, it takes a bit of time. Kill the Noise gate. Turn the preset volume down so master can be set lower. Turn down some gain, that's why you have feedback. Many presets have ODs in front.
How would anyone know if an amp and cab sim sound like the real thing unless you had both?? You can easily set up an amp and cab. Pick a preset first using that amp. You certainly don't need to start setting up phone apps to run it, it is an amp with knobs. 
It takes some time, yes. It would. There are a lot of parameters.


----------



## Vince Randles

Msharky67 said:


> I was at guitar center today and there was a Code50. I tried it out and had a hard time using the controls. I didn't have time to connect it to my phone. I scrolled through some of the presets but couldn't set something up just an amp and cab. I thought it was meh! It sounded about what I thought it would about as much as I feel about processors too. Its still too shrill there is always a acoustic preset next to a high gain preset blasting the volume and instant feedback. My overall conclusion is I feel I would find myself just spending more time tweaking the knobs and the app and really never find a sound I am looking for. Example pick any amp model and the cab and say does it really sound like that amp with that cab. You don't really know. I wanted to try the 25 but they didn't have one. Another store had those for $249. Yeah I know what they are really worth. I may have to get one to really spend some time with but its just not a good buy for all its worth. Save your money and buy something better. There was two DSL40s next to it black and cream and I know I love my vintage model. It was money well spent.


I've got a JCM800 that I really love, but lugging it around has gotten to be a real chore! I got the Code 100H, & man! Just the 100 pre-sets that are already set in it are awesome! If you scroll to the JCM pre-set, (with the master down!) then select a cab set-up, (this is just using the headphone jack) I love the 4X12 cab so do that, & it sounds just like it's big brother! No other tweaking needed! But my problem is; I can't figure out what they want me to do for the warranty! There are 12 spaces like 1 - 5 - 5 -2 (12 altogether) but the back of my Code has nothing like that at all! IDK what to do, I love it so far, but I definitely want the 5 years worth of warranty. If I could, I'd just call Marshall directly, but that's out of the question too! If anyone has even the slightest clue - help me out please! So in love with my Marshall Code 100H! V


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Shouldn't the bill of sale have the serial number on it? I've always used the receipt as proof of purchase for warranty for everything electronic.


----------



## Vince Randles

Jethro Rocker said:


> Shouldn't the bill of sale have the serial number on it? I've always used the receipt as proof of purchase for warranty for everything electronic.


Thanks Jethro Rocker! The only problem I'm having now is trying to get the warranty page to understand what model it is that I've bought! Ha! Ha! Ha! One thing or another Brother!! V


----------



## 60Cycle

Got the 100C, got to mess with it about an hour. Found one really good clean preset and will admit it does a good 800 imitation. I’m trying to hate it but so far I’m happier with it out of the gate then I was with the DSL40C.


----------



## johncart

60Cycle said:


> Everyone said my AFD100 would suck, that my Jubilee Reissue would suck, that the DSL would too. Well yeah the DSL but I imagine like everyone that has tube snob syndrome they go in with a close mind. I’m just buying one to play with if it sucks and I can’t get a good set of tones out of it then so be it. I’ll pass it on to a kid starting out.


I posted some presets..


----------



## 60Cycle

johncart said:


> I posted some presets..


I’m swapping out speakers at this very moment going to run it at 8ohms and see what happens.


----------



## 60Cycle

A couple of Governors in it improved the thing a lot. Except for carting it around.


----------



## johncart

60Cycle said:


> I’m swapping out speakers at this very moment going to run it at 8ohms and see what happens.


not sure what the 100 runs at but the 50 is a 4 ohm load....id call marshall...running too low i think will make it run hot maybe fry..too high and it cuts some power...


----------



## 60Cycle

johncart said:


> not sure what the 100 runs at but the 50 is a 4 ohm load....id call marshall...running too low i think will make it run hot maybe fry..too high and it cuts some power...



The internet told me it was a 4 ohm amp. Opened up it has to 4 ohm speakers run in series which makes an 8ohm load so I wired the 16s parallel to get 8 so its all good.


----------



## bigbadorange

Anyone know where I can get a schematic for a code 25?


----------



## danny lee ramsey

I just got the code 100 head. It has different presents then the 50 watt, which I love. But the 100 watt does not have the number 08 2555 amp setting. That's my favorite setting on the 50 watt. Does anyone know if it's possible to add that setting. I tried to go through each individual setting but it is so confusing! Thanks!


----------



## danny lee ramsey

big dooley said:


> since it can emulate different cabinets i wonder what kind of speakers they'll be using?
> i suppose full rangers


The stock speaker in the 50 watt is ok, but I put in a Celestial hot 100 and it really added the low end and depth. I also cut two ports in the back because I don't like closed back cabs. Also added an external speaker jack and run 2 16 ohm 100 watt speakers in parallel in another cab. Breaking the rules running 3 speakers but it sounds great.


----------



## danny lee ramsey

60Cycle said:


> The internet told me it was a 4 ohm amp. Opened up it has to 4 ohm speakers run in series which makes an 8ohm load so I wired the 16s parallel to get 8 so its all good.


The 100 watt head speaker output is marked 8 ohms


MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I'm curious to demo. I have a feeling that to me and many others, the manner of operation will be very familiar because it incorporates technology with which many people are already familiar.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've read here and elsewhere regarding people's struggle with MIDI technology, yet it's technology that's been around for more than 20 years (the struggles are various and not frequent, but the struggles still continue after all this time. I think the new CODE amps will probably one of the easiest pieces of gear to use. Like I said before, whether Marshall and it's partner have worked out all the bugs remains to be seen, but if all the features work smoothly and it offers great sounds, it could be an immediate hit in the studio.


----------



## danny lee ramsey

Sure wish it had a dedicated reverb knob. You can't make a quick adjustment on the fly.


----------



## danny lee ramsey

BowerR64 said:


> The covering looks like carpet?


 Just got mine yesterday it looks like regular Marshall tolex, not carpet.


----------



## Plectrum

danny lee ramsey said:


> I just got the code 100 head. It has different presents then the 50 watt, which I love. But the 100 watt does not have the number 08 2555 amp setting. That's my favorite setting on the 50 watt. Does anyone know if it's possible to add that setting. I tried to go through each individual setting but it is so confusing! Thanks!



Just make your own preset. The stock ones seem designed to appeal to 12 year olds. CODE is way better than any of the stock presets make it appear.


----------



## Antmax

danny lee ramsey said:


> Just got mine yesterday it looks like regular Marshall tolex, not carpet.



Maybe he has basketweave rugs or something. It's quite common in places with attractive hardwood floors, especially in hotter climates.


----------



## nexis

I just purchased a Code 100 Combo and mine makes a kind of a low volume noise not coming from the speakers. It's almost like a high pitched electric buzz. It doesn't seem to interfere with the function of it but I just wanted to know if this is normal.


----------



## 60Cycle

nexis said:


> I just purchased a Code 100 Combo and mine makes a kind of a low volume noise not coming from the speakers. It's almost like a high pitched electric buzz. It doesn't seem to interfere with the function of it but I just wanted to know if this is normal.



I get that when I place my phone on it or iPad I don’t know if it’s some kind of interference caused by the Bluetooth or not. Move phone away noise goes away.


----------



## nexis

The noise is not coming from the speakers. It sounds like an electrical high pity buzz. Nothing else is on in the room. The lights are not florecent either. The noise is driving me crazy. I just want to know if it's supposed to be that way or do I have a dud.


----------



## Plectrum

nexis said:


> The noise is not coming from the speakers. It sounds like an electrical high pity buzz. Nothing else is on in the room. The lights are not florecent either. The noise is driving me crazy. I just want to know if it's supposed to be that way or do I have a dud.



My totally non-technical guess would be the PSU transformer but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Antmax

It might be a bad ground or no ground on your wall AC outlet. Half my 1950's house has no ground. I had a lot of buzz through the AC where my guitar is. I hooked up a ground wire from the wall outlet to the other side of the house that is grounded and that reduced the noise about 80%.

Have to watch out for poor quality transformers, LED's and fans on the same circuit, even if they are in a different room. I have LED strip lights that have to be turned off when using the CODE 50.

Code 50 is more noisy than my tube amp. If you have single coils some noise is normal. I don't know how new you are to guitar, but if it has traditional single coils then a certain amount of buzz is normal. Rotating your seating position till the sound mostly goes away is about all you can do, or buy noiseless single coils (which typically don't sound quite the same)


----------



## nexis

I just came back from the store to check the other Code 100 that they have. Plugged it in and turned it on and it has the same buzz as mine does. I guess this noise is part of the amp. It's the way they all are built. Oh well. I guess I'll have to live with it. The amp still sounds great. When I get around to it, maybe I'll post a short MP3 so everyone can hear what I'm talking about.


----------



## Msharky67

Still no real good sound clips of these amps. All the hype and nobody has anything to show for it. I am still pondering getting the 25 over getting a processor. I'd like to hear something using a jam track through it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

You mean there are NO clips in over 180 pages here? I think you might find a few in here.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

jam track through marshall code... yeah, it's really hurts )
You can find 10+ videos with the tones of few rock bands on my youtube channel, I think they are good if people say so


----------



## Richard Martin

I'm thinking of getting one, the CODE 100 HEAD. But I need to see if anyone has used it and another brand,to compare. I saw a video on YouTube, the code 50 was being compared with another companies version of theirs, The Marshalls code 50 was muddy sounding compared to the other brand, but the other one did not have the gain, and when compared to other Marshall amps, the code sounded better. I just wanted to know if that muddy sound was what you get! It did not sound as good, but it seemed to me the guy, looked as if he favored the non Marshall amp. I believe he was the guitar geek. My JVM 410 is down so I was thinking of getting the code 100 to have as a backup, till I can get my JVM FIXED.


----------



## Antmax

I remember that video. Mine doesn't sound THAT muffled, but it is more muffled than my tube amp and I'm never quite satisfied with it. I can get some good sounds, but it is quite noisy and always lacking a little something. Not sure what to suggest really, I have kept the CODE, but I don't use it much.


----------



## texhex

Richard Martin said:


> I'm thinking of getting one, the CODE 100 HEAD. But I need to see if anyone has used it and another brand,to compare. I saw a video on YouTube, the code 50 was being compared with another companies version of theirs, The Marshalls code 50 was muddy sounding compared to the other brand, but the other one did not have the gain, and when compared to other Marshall amps, the code sounded better. I just wanted to know if that muddy sound was what you get! It did not sound as good, but it seemed to me the guy, looked as if he favored the non Marshall amp. I believe he was the guitar geek. My JVM 410 is down so I was thinking of getting the code 100 to have as a backup, till I can get my JVM FIXED.



It's going to depend on your cab(s). It's not a replacement for a JVM 410 but it's not muddy and it can be setup to sound pretty darn good but it takes some patience and time to get it right. It's $350 and if you don't like it you can take it back.


----------



## Plectrum

texhex said:


> It's not a replacement for a JVM 410



At least one professional guitarist who currently uses a JVM live seems willing to give it a try

https://twitter.com/hurricanenita/status/905269135768256514

If you really want to know what CODE is capable of in the hands of real musicians then I suggest you set aside 20 or so minutes and watch the artist playthoughs


----------



## texhex

Plectrum said:


> At least one professional guitarist who currently uses a JVM live seems willing to give it a try
> 
> https://twitter.com/hurricanenita/status/905269135768256514
> 
> If you really want to know what CODE is capable of in the hands of real musicians then I suggest you set aside 20 or so minutes and watch the artist playthoughs




I've seen those videos and I have a CODE 100H, it's not a replacement for a JVM410, not even close.


----------



## Richard Martin

texhex said:


> It's going to depend on your cab(s). It's not a replacement for a JVM 410 but it's not muddy and it can be setup to sound pretty darn good but it takes some patience and time to get it right. It's $350 and if you don't like it you can take it back.


Thanks for your the reply, I have the Marshall 1960 lead cabinet. My Marshall JVM 410 h is down. I was looking for a way to have a good sound till I can get my JVM repaired. The code 100 sounding pretty good, at a budget price, I can get it through AMS, for a few monthly payments and still put my JVM in a service center. Thanks again!


----------



## 60Cycle

Richard Martin said:


> Thanks for your the reply, I have the Marshall 1960 lead cabinet. My Marshall JVM 410 h is down. I was looking for a way to have a good sound till I can get my JVM repaired. The code 100 sounding pretty good, at a budget price, I can get it through AMS, for a few monthly payments and still put my JVM in a service center. Thanks again!



You can make it sound however you want. I have the 100 combo that I did change the speakers in and it’s pretty well the most versatile thing I’ve ever messed with,you want muddy you can make it that bright fizzy that too. But you can also do what you want it to do. Like how about a Plexi with no low end flub? It’s in there.


----------



## Richard Martin

60Cycle said:


> You can make it sound however you want. I have the 100 combo that I did change the speakers in and it’s pretty well the most versatile thing I’ve ever messed with,you want muddy you can make it that bright fizzy that too. But you can also do what you want it to do. Like how about a Plexi with no low end flub? It’s in there.


Thank you for your advice! I saw the list of Marshalls, it can sound like. I also had a 100W JCM900 head Daul reverb. And I saw it on the list. I also like the cheep price! I can get it from AMS for less than $100.00 payment for a few months. I wanted a second 100 watt head anyway, so when my JVM is fixed, I'll have a second Marshall around for when a friend stop's by and we can Jam. Love chatting about jamming and music stuff, My wife loves music just not live. She says I'm to old to be jamming. I say not till I'm in the ground!! LOL it's in our blood!
Thanks again, keep jamming brother.


----------



## johncart

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also assuming the power section is class D or is it standard solid state?



I opened mine (code 50) up and found two components...one is the control panel....the other..i assume is the amplifiers section, which is approximately 2 1/2" by 3-4"..tiny to say the least...speaker may have those alnico magnets to have strong pull but light weight as the mag is very small.....cabinet material is more of a masonite than wood...again to save costs and weight.
Regardless of how large the electronics are, I love the tones possible out of this thing and the fact that you can modify any preset in it.(I'm not a fan of the high buzz thin od tones)...infact i also own a jtm45 and a bluesdeluxe RI..and i have taken a couple presets and got them to emulate those amps..I love this amp so much I put it into a 1-12 bluesbreaker cab...(see my avatar pic?..yup thats my code 50...i call it my codebreaker 50)


----------



## 60Cycle

Yeah the speakers are light there’s very little in the way of a magnet. Holding both that came in my 100 in one hand they weigh noticeably less together than one Governor.


----------



## kustombob

I just got my new Code 50 today. Just been going though some of the stock sounds' very impress already. Don't see how one can bitch for a little over $200 bucks' geez's I think it is a great bargain. Now I am 60 years old and have a whole room full of tube amps and marshall cabs ' and this will never replace a tube head and 4x12 cab but I love it for what it is. The plexi sounds and 800 sounds are really nice with a little tweaking' I see some complaing about to much low end but I just don't hear it. In fact the speaker is quite articulate' I can hear every note' quite bright. I have my code50 sitting on top of another 2x12 cab and miked with a shure sm57 though my PA. I always practice though a PA' Gives that feel of playing live in a larger room. I use mostly Jackon' Charvell Fender strat type guitars and play mostly 80's Hair Metal and classic rock. Will give more impressions after learning all the finer things. My one bitch is no user Manual. Thanks


----------



## Antmax

kustombob said:


> I just got my new Code 50 today. Just been going though some of the stock sounds' very impress already. Don't see how one can bitch for a little over $200 bucks' geez's I think it is a great bargain.



Yeah, sometimes people need to put things in perspective. I know people who spend as much on filling up their truck a couple of times. And an inexpensive meal with the family costs more than half and only lasts about half an hour if you take your time lol.


----------



## mbell75

kustombob said:


> I just got my new Code 50 today. Just been going though some of the stock sounds' very impress already. Don't see how one can bitch for a little over $200 bucks' geez's I think it is a great bargain. Now I am 60 years old and have a whole room full of tube amps and marshall cabs ' and this will never replace a tube head and 4x12 cab but I love it for what it is. The plexi sounds and 800 sounds are really nice with a little tweaking' I see some complaing about to much low end but I just don't hear it. In fact the speaker is quite articulate' I can hear every note' quite bright. I have my code50 sitting on top of another 2x12 cab and miked with a shure sm57 though my PA. I always practice though a PA' Gives that feel of playing live in a larger room. I use mostly Jackon' Charvell Fender strat type guitars and play mostly 80's Hair Metal and classic rock. Will give more impressions after learning all the finer things. My one bitch is no user Manual. Thanks



I just sold my Code 50 today. I found that practicing thru it started to bother me more and more because it sounded nothing like my main amp for rehearsals and gigs, a Fender Bassbreaker 45. Funny thing is, there SHOULD have been a setting to sound like my Bassbreaker. After all, its a slight modified '59 Bassman tone circuit with two EL34s. Sound familiar? Thats basically a '67-'68 JTM50. Couldn't find any settings that matched it though. The Bassbreaker can go all the way down to 1 watt though and even at 1 watt with the volume barely up at 8 o'clock with my OCD pushing it, still sounds better than my Code ever did. The Code is ok for just messing around in your bedroom though.


----------



## 60Cycle

mbell75 said:


> I just sold my Code 50 today. I found that practicing thru it started to bother me more and more because it sounded nothing like my main amp for rehearsals and gigs, a Fender Bassbreaker 45. Funny thing is, there SHOULD have been a setting to sound like my Bassbreaker. After all, its a slight modified '59 Bassman tone circuit with two EL34s. Sound familiar? Thats basically a '67-'68 JTM50. Couldn't find any settings that matched it though. The Bassbreaker can go all the way down to 1 watt though and even at 1 watt with the volume barely up at 8 o'clock with my OCD pushing it, still sounds better than my Code ever did. The Code is ok for just messing around in your bedroom though.



I disagree it has tons of potential. Especially dumping the stock speaker even if it seems to make some of the cab sims useless.


----------



## mbell75

60Cycle said:


> I disagree it has tons of potential. Especially dumping the stock speaker even if it seems to make some of the cab sims useless.



Yea, the stock speaker is pure garbage. I thought about swapping it at one point but couldn't justify spending money on it. I'll never use it at rehearsals much less gig with it, been there and done that and it was a disaster. I did record with it though and it sounds much better straight into a computer via USB. The speaker is the real weak link. Anyways, it was fun when I wasn't playing seriously but wasn't getting any use now that I am.


----------



## kustombob

I think the stock speaker is perfect. It is a neutral speaker 'as it should be to let the cab selection sound different. Last night instead of using my DSL 100 head I used the code 50 on the no5 plexi setting miked though our PA and the sound was amazing good. Not quite as good and thick as using my stack rig with greenback cabs but I will say Dam good, This is a great amp to keep for those playing live for a backup amp incase the big boy goes down. And most of the drunks in the audience would never even know. I cant believe they sell them so cheap. My wife new Purse cost $260


----------



## jetjaguar72

Hey all, there isn't a Code 50 thread so I thought this would be the place to ask. Would you think that a Code 50 is too loud for a bedroom player? I have no plans to gig or play in public any time soon but I think the LCD on the 25 is really limiting. The price difference is rather small, but I don't want it to be so loud that I have to use headphones all the time. I tried one at Guitar Center and it sounded great, but I had it to about 4 to compete with the other guys playing about. 
Your insights would be appreciated!


----------



## Antmax

jetjaguar72 said:


> Hey all, there isn't a Code 50 thread so I thought this would be the place to ask. Would you think that a Code 50 is too loud for a bedroom player? I have no plans to gig or play in public any time soon but I think the LCD on the 25 is really limiting. The price difference is rather small, but I don't want it to be so loud that I have to use headphones all the time. I tried one at Guitar Center and it sounded great, but I had it to about 4 to compete with the other guys playing about.
> Your insights would be appreciated!



It is quite loud, but it doesn't have to be. The Pots on the code don't work well under 1.0 and master volume starts to sound good around 3. 

The way to get a good quiet sound at low volume, especially if your going to use it a lot, is to use the gateway or third party editor and reduce the EQ/channel volume. The editor will let you set a volume lower than 1.0 no problem. 0.1 - 0.9 which can be quiet enough so someone won't be disturbed in the next room.


----------



## jetjaguar72

Thanks so much for the reply! Would you feel the 20 would be a better choice for a bedroom player?
Appreciate the comments and help!


----------



## neTp0Bu4

CODE 25 is also too loud for the bedroom, but CODE 50 have 12" speaker


----------



## Antmax

neTp0Bu4 said:


> CODE 25 is also too loud for the bedroom, but CODE 50 have 12" speaker



Not really because you can overwrite the presets with quieter ones that suit the volume you typically want to play at.

I have a lot of presets stored at 0.2 - 0.5 for clean tones and 0.1 to 0.2 for higher gain ones to balance out the volume. I don't even have access to the control panel of my code any more. I just turn it on at the outlet and use editors or the footswitch to control it. You can see why in the pic below


>



Other than the larger speaker and display the CODE 50 has more low end which lends itself well to palm mute thunk noises if you turn it up and it still sounds a bit fuller at low volumes.

Don't forget, you can always plug in headphones, or use direct USB out to listen to the CODE on your computer speakers. There are quite a lot of options for quiet listening.[/quote]


----------



## jetjaguar72

Thanks for the tips and info. Being a beginner, I think the 50 will be great to grow into, I'll just be mindful of the volume. Much appreciated. In general are you pleased with yours or would you recommend a simpler option like an MG 30CFX? All I really want to capture is that 70s classic punk Marshall tone.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

jetjaguar72 said:


> Thanks for the tips and info. Being a beginner, I think the 50 will be great to grow into, I'll just be mindful of the volume. Much appreciated. In general are you pleased with yours or would you recommend a simpler option like an MG 30CFX? All I really want to capture is that 70s classic punk Marshall tone.


The Code is solid state so it still sounds great at whisper quiet levels, unlike a tube amp, and it also has the headphone jack!
Personally, Id forget about the MG series and go straight for the Code!
And don't under-estimate the Code 25.
Even with the stock speaker, it will rattle the windows!


----------



## stw500

Like i told several times before, there are two more options to get the Code 50 quieter. First one is to put a 16 Ohm speaker in it, which one is your own choice. Second one is more variabel, just solder a resistor in front of the speaker with your wished ohm-level. I used both options together with a 16 Ohm speaker AND a resistor with 8 ohm and my Code is still loud enough, that i dont even play it on 50% at my house, but my wife finds it too loud two stages upper. So there is no reason why not using one or more resistors with more than 24ohm. A resistor costs about 2 - 10 EUR, so no price to worry about.


----------



## jetjaguar72

Thanks all, I appreciate the feedback. Definitely looking forward to grabbing one soon.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

stw500 said:


> Like i told several times before, there are two more options to get the Code 50 quieter. First one is to put a 16 Ohm speaker in it, which one is your own choice. Second one is more variabel, just solder a resistor in front of the speaker with your wished ohm-level. I used both options together with a 16 Ohm speaker AND a resistor with 8 ohm and my Code is still loud enough, that i dont even play it on 50% at my house, but my wife finds it too loud two stages upper. So there is no reason why not using one or more resistors with more than 24ohm. A resistor costs about 2 - 10 EUR, so no price to worry about.



Why not simply use the volume knob, or adjust a preset parameter.
Personally, I haven't had any trouble attempting to get a really low amount of volume, but then again, I usually play loud.
Im no electrician, but I would think that mis-matching ohms would not be a good thing in the long run.


----------



## stw500

The master and volume knob are known for their bad handling, not all want to use gateway and my experience shows, when ever you really need gateway, it doesnt work. Sometimes yes, most times no. Perhaps it depends on the used phone, i can only talk about mine. Also turning volume and master under 9 o´clock seems to reduce the sound, no matter if you use the knobs or gateway. So when you dont look forward playing in a football stadion, reducing the maximum volume should be no problem. By the way, with the resistor-solution the volume and the master knob can be handled with more feeling. Mis-matching ohms should be no problem, because all you do is giving the speaker reduced power, so it plays quieter. All you have to check is that the resistor can withstand the 50W of the amp.


----------



## Antmax

The resistor idea is interesting, though it does require opening the back of the CODE. Which might be a problem with the fairly generous 3/5 year warranty. If that's something your worried about. 

I might try the resistor trick before I consider adding speaker in/out to mine.


----------



## jetjaguar72

You guys are FAR braver than I. As a complete neophyte, I'll take my chances with preset and master volume control
Do I risk blowing my ears off with the headphone volume as well?


----------



## Plectrum

jetjaguar72 said:


> Do I risk blowing my ears off with the headphone volume as well?



No. There are very strict rules about how loud the headphone sound can be.


----------



## stw500

Antmax said:


> The resistor idea is interesting, though it does require opening the back of the CODE. Which might be a problem with the fairly generous 3/5 year warranty. If that's something your worried about.
> 
> I might try the resistor trick before I consider adding speaker in/out to mine.



Well, that´s true. But i changed the backplate, insulated the inside of the code, changed the speaker, so i guess the warranty is gone anyway. Please remind, that a resistor won´t change the sound remarkable, so it will only affect the loudness. If you planned a speaker swap for changing also the sound, there´s no way around.


----------



## David Elliott

What did you replace the backplate with, how did you insulate, and what effect did those changes have?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Shawn & I used to play in the same circles back in the late '80s...


----------



## stw500

David Elliott said:


> What did you replace the backplate with, how did you insulate, and what effect did those changes have?


http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...g-longhand-for-now.90691/page-19#post-1590809

http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...igital-amp-series.87678/page-173#post-1603940

http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...igital-amp-series.87678/page-173#post-1606185


----------



## kustombob

Hey guys what ohms is the CODE 50 speaker. Thanks


----------



## Plectrum

kustombob said:


> Hey guys what ohms is the CODE 50 speaker. Thanks



4 Ohms.


----------



## David Elliott

stw500 said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...g-longhand-for-now.90691/page-19#post-1590809
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...igital-amp-series.87678/page-173#post-1603940
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...igital-amp-series.87678/page-173#post-1606185


I bet the backplate mod has way more to do with the enhanced sound than the insulation.


----------



## kustombob

4 ohms
you got to be kidding. Well then that wont let me use any of my marshall cabs' Should have got the head.


----------



## Plectrum

kustombob said:


> 4 ohms
> you got to be kidding. Well then that wont let me use any of my marshall cabs' Should have got the head.



4 ohms is fairly common for solid-state power sections. You can of course use higher impedance speakers but you will have a power reduction of 3dB for an 8 ohm speaker or 6dB for a 16 ohm speaker.


----------



## Gunner64

kustombob said:


> 4 ohms
> you got to be kidding. Well then that wont let me use any of my marshall cabs' Should have got the head.


I put a 8ohm in mine. Like was mentioned you can go 8 or 16 no problem.


----------



## kustombob

Great I have some 8ohm 1960 cabs I want to try. I thought solid state amps were not as picky as tubes amps about ohns. Thanks


----------



## Plectrum

kustombob said:


> Great I have some 8ohm 1960 cabs I want to try. I thought solid state amps were not as picky as tubes amps about ohns. Thanks



As long as you don't go lower than the stated ohms they're not. You just won't get the maximum power with higher impedance speakers (basic Ohm's Law).


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## kustombob

I just rewired my code 50 to use external cabs and the results are amazing. I will post later when I get done trying all my cabs with it.


----------



## stw500

Great, please some pics and sound samples.


----------



## Hardwired65

If you have a chance to post some pics of the wiring, that would be great.


kustombob said:


> I just rewired my code 50 to use external cabs and the results are amazing. I will post later when I get done trying all my cabs with it.


----------



## kustombob

I just took a speaker cable cut one end off and sodered it to the tabs of the wires running to the stock speaker. I drilled a small hole and ran the cable out the back. Have about 6 ft to reach the back of my 4by12 cabs, Sorry I still have not had time to record any clips yet. Waiting on a new Mike that will work with my camera. But it is a big difference' The stock speaker is the weak link here of course. I imagine replacing it would be a huge improvement also.


----------



## RLW59

kustombob said:


> I just took a speaker cable cut one end off and sodered it to the tabs of the wires running to the stock speaker. I drilled a small hole and ran the cable out the back. Have about 6 ft to reach the back of my 4by12 cabs, Sorry I still have not had time to record any clips yet. Waiting on a new Mike that will work with my camera. But it is a big difference' The stock speaker is the weak link here of course. I imagine replacing it would be a huge improvement also.



That's very risky. The stock speaker's 4 ohms is the minimum safe impedance. Adding an 8ohm in parallel gives 2.6 ohms, adding a 16ohm is around 3ohms.

Going above the minimum ohm load reduces the power output and makes the transistors run cooler. Going below the minimum increases the power output and makes the transistors run hotter.

At low volume you can get away with it for a while. But at higher volumes you can fry the amp.


----------



## xeizo

RLW59 said:


> That's very risky. The stock speaker's 4 ohms is the minimum safe impedance. Adding an 8ohm in parallel gives 2.6 ohms, adding a 16ohm is around 3ohms.
> 
> Going above the minimum ohm load reduces the power output and makes the transistors run cooler. Going below the minimum increases the power output and makes the transistors run hotter.
> 
> At low volume you can get away with it for a while. But at higher volumes you can fry the amp.



Exactly, do NOT run the internal speaker in parallell. Either you use the internal or an external, but not both! Also, it is a cheap amp so I guess the heat sink is rather small = easily fried.


----------



## kustombob

I am not using the internal crap speaker; why would I use it when I have 5 other cabs, I pulled the tabs off the speaker terminals and then solderd my extenal speaker wires to those. So I am running at 16 ohms. My goal is to put a female jack on the back so I do not have a cable sticking out the back. But for now it just sits in the basement studio. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## RLW59

kustombob said:


> I am not using the internal crap speaker; why would I use it when I have 5 other cabs, I pulled the tabs off the speaker terminals and then solderd my extenal speaker wires to those. So I am running at 16 ohms. My goal is to put a female jack on the back so I do not have a cable sticking out the back. But for now it just sits in the basement studio. But thanks for your concern.




Sorry, I misunderstood and the way you're doing it is fine.

I thought you soldered your wires to the speaker tabs. Now I see you pulled the connectors off the speaker tabs and soldered your new wires to the connectors.

As for why someone might leave the internal speaker connected? Many people would like the option of being able to use it as a portable combo and having the option of using extension cabs.

You didn't mention insulating the connections. Heat shrink tubing or electrical tape. You may have done that, or may have laid out the wires in such a way that they can never short circuit, but if someone decides to follow your instructions they need to know that.


----------



## kustombob

Yes their taped, And i am going to put a 3 way switch so the internal speaker can be used. But I will replace the speaker with a WSP greem beret . Just later. Thanks


----------



## Georgiatec

Here's a recent phone clip of my Code 25 . It was done as a how to play "Little Monster" by Royal Blood for my band's bass player. I used the NWOBHM factory preset. Yes, I bolloxed the solo up .....first time I'd tried to play the lead and bass lines at the same time lol. You can see the amp on the floor in the background, my daughter joins in on vocals so I didn't lose track of where I was in the song.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Georgiatec said:


> Here's a recent phone clip of my Code 25 . It was done as a how to play "Little Monster" by Royal Blood for my band's bass player. I used the NWOBHM factory preset. Yes, I bolloxed the solo up .....first time I'd tried to play the lead and bass lines at the same time lol. You can see the amp on the floor in the background, my daughter joins in on vocals so I didn't lose track of where I was in the song.




Sounds great man!

You made a $199 Marshall with a 10" speaker, no tubes, and a NWOBHM preset sound great!

Love it!

Just wait until you plug into a Code 50 or 100H with Celestions, using the JCM800 DRIVE preset with some built in Gov'nor up front!

Great job!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Georgiatec said:


> Here's a recent phone clip of my Code 25 . It was done as a how to play "Little Monster" by Royal Blood for my band's bass player. I used the NWOBHM factory preset. Yes, I bolloxed the solo up .....first time I'd tried to play the lead and bass lines at the same time lol. You can see the amp on the floor in the background, my daughter joins in on vocals so I didn't lose track of where I was in the song.




Lets hear more of you and your vocalist!
ONCORE!


----------



## Georgiatec

Springfield Scooter said:


> Lets hear more of you and your vocalist!
> ONCORE!



Oh ok then.....here's us doing Rival Sons "Open My Eyes"
 This is with the Vintage Modern combo though....the little Code is great for home but doesn't cut it for gigging.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Georgiatec said:


> Here's a recent phone clip of my Code 25 . It was done as a how to play "Little Monster" by Royal Blood for my band's bass player. I used the NWOBHM factory preset. Yes, I bolloxed the solo up .....first time I'd tried to play the lead and bass lines at the same time lol. You can see the amp on the floor in the background, my daughter joins in on vocals so I didn't lose track of where I was in the song.




Ill be honest.....
Ive never heard of Little Monster Royal Blood.
Never.
Just watched your video again...
You owned that Marshall Code and made it sound great!
Great job!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Georgiatec said:


> Oh ok then.....here's us doing Rival Sons "Open My Eyes"
> This is with the Vintage Modern combo though....the little Code is great for home but doesn't cut it for gigging.




Sounds great!
How about a Code 100H?
On the other hand....Don't change a thing!
You guys got it going on!


----------



## Georgiatec

Springfield Scooter said:


> Sounds great!
> How about a Code 100H?
> On the other hand....Don't change a thing!
> You guys got it going on!


Thank you for your kind words. 
I can always stick the Code 25 through the effects loop of my JMD50 head if I wanted to use it live. TBH it does too much though. Great for home recording but I like to keep it simple with the band.


----------



## solarburn

Georgiatec said:


> Oh ok then.....here's us doing Rival Sons "Open My Eyes"
> This is with the Vintage Modern combo though....the little Code is great for home but doesn't cut it for gigging.




That's it. Killer.


----------



## solarburn

Georgiatec said:


> Here's a recent phone clip of my Code 25 . It was done as a how to play "Little Monster" by Royal Blood for my band's bass player. I used the NWOBHM factory preset. Yes, I bolloxed the solo up .....first time I'd tried to play the lead and bass lines at the same time lol. You can see the amp on the floor in the background, my daughter joins in on vocals so I didn't lose track of where I was in the song.




Thats it G! Daem great Playing.


----------



## Georgiatec

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thats it G! Daem great Playing.


Thanks Solar.....I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## texhex

Springfield Scooter said:


> Ill be honest.....
> Ive never heard of Little Monster Royal Blood.
> Never.
> Just watched your video again...
> You owned that Marshall Code and made it sound great!
> Great job!



Band is pretty killer, first album doesn't have a bad song on it and live they crush it!

Song starts at 9m 42s



Drummer is just a total bad ass rock drummer and together I dig their sound.

Fender backline but hey. =)


----------



## Springfield Scooter

texhex said:


> Band is pretty killer, first album doesn't have a bad song on it and live they crush it!
> 
> Song starts at 9m 42s
> 
> 
> 
> Drummer is just a total bad ass rock drummer and together I dig their sound.
> 
> Fender backline but hey. =)




O.K.!
Thanks.
They sure draw a large crowd.
But I like Georgiatec's tone better!


----------



## solarburn

Georgiatec said:


> Thanks Solar.....I appreciate your kind words.



I really enjoyed your playing. Good job. Ripped.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I really enjoyed your playing. Good job. Ripped.


I agree.
Georgiatec made that cheap little Marshall Code 25 sound better than a backline of Fender tube amps!


----------



## xeizo

I've noted that my Tele sounds particularly meaty through the 100H, it is always a little thin with the Katana. Possibly the Code has been tuned for single coil shredding style guitars, which the Tele share some of it's sound with, and hence the Code will sound off with humbuckers without tweaking.


----------



## kustombob

Good job on Open My Eyes' The singer reminds me a early Getty Lee of RUSH. Nice Guitar Tone also.


----------



## AllanAnd

xeizo said:


> I've noted that my Tele sounds particularly meaty through the 100H, it is always a little thin with the Katana. Possibly the Code has been tuned for single coil shredding style guitars, which the Tele share some of it's sound with, and hence the Code will sound off with humbuckers without tweaking.



I have no idea hos this is possible - but I share Your experience. My CODE 50 really shines with my strats. Needs tweaking with my Epi LP.


----------



## Antmax

AllanAnd said:


> I have no idea hos this is possible - but I share Your experience. My CODE 50 really shines with my strats. Needs tweaking with my Epi LP.




Now it's been mentioned, I don't recall many humbucker equipped guitars played in official demos, either official yoiutube or trade show demos. That steve guy was always playing a strat.


----------



## Georgiatec

Springfield Scooter said:


> I agree.
> Georgiatec made that cheap little Marshall Code 25 sound better than a backline of Fender tube amps!



I'm flattered guys. Mike Kerr from Royal Blood uses a bass guitar with EH Pogs and a/b/y switches into his Fender Supersonic guitar and Ampeg bass amps.
Saw them live at the Manchester Arena last month....just awesome massive tone.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Make some noise on my CODE25


----------



## solarburn

neTp0Bu4 said:


> Make some noise on my CODE25




Ok. First of all it was too perfect...and sounded that way. I heard no turds...which is where i thrive playing. Cause I suck. Afterwards i wanted to Quit playing! I'M still whimpering.

Seriously? Fucking kicked ass! Great job man.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok. First of all it was too perfect...and sounded that way. I heard no turds...which is where i thrive playing. Cause I suck. Afterwards i wanted to Quit playing! I'M still whimpering.
> 
> Seriously? Fucking kicked ass! Great job man.




The Whimperer Has No Clothes !!!


----------



## 02KnowBetter

AllanAnd said:


> I have no idea hos this is possible - but I share Your experience. My CODE 50 really shines with my strats. Needs tweaking with my Epi LP.


I just got my Code 50 a few days ago so I'm very early on the learning curve. I thought that it was just me that was finding it easier to dial in something for my Strat and Tele than my Epi LP. Played around a lot last night trying to get something pleasant out of my ES-339 w/ P90's but that guitar's another thing altogether. None the less, I'm quite satisfied with the Code 50. It's my first Marshall so I have nothing similar to compare it too. My other amp is an all tube Crate Vintage 16 (pretty much a Fender clone - horrors)


----------



## Georgiatec

neTp0Bu4 said:


> Make some noise on my CODE25


----------



## Msharky67

I got my code 25 Thursday. I am so excited to have this. I have always wanted to get a processor but always hated them and decided to hold off. I opted for the Code because I thought it would be more useful. So far I am enjoying it. Its so much fun to play with. I got the live editor to work and its great to try different presets. Hopefully more people with post more. I have only scratched the surface with it. Any tips or tricks with it.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Msharky67 said:


> I got my code 25 Thursday. I am so excited to have this. I have always wanted to get a processor but always hated them and decided to hold off. I opted for the Code because I thought it would be more useful. So far I am enjoying it. Its so much fun to play with. I got the live editor to work and its great to try different presets. Hopefully more people with post more. I have only scratched the surface with it. Any tips or tricks with it.



Great amp indeed.
Glad your enjoying yours!
Only tips I can think of is:

1. The code 50 sounds better than the 25
2. The Code 100 sounds better than the 50
3. A better speaker might be a wise modification.
4. Don't be afraid to modify a preset to your taste. Often the noise gate preset will be too high on the code 25 and 50.
5. I own all 3 (25,50, 100) and I feel as though the 100 presets are much better from the factory, but again ...easily adjustable.
6. Personally, I don't get too hung up on the phone app. They are easy enough to adjust using the knobs just like any other amp.

That's about all I can think of at the moment.
Great amp in my opinion!


----------



## blacktop

After many weeks of consideration, I just picked up my Code 50 this morning. So far the factory presets don't really impress. I kind of knew that already from trying it out at GC and from watching youtube videos. 
However building the sound that you need is not difficult. Once you do build that sound it does impress.
The one thing I might do is swap out the stock speaker, but will wait on that for a while. 

I also checked out the website where you can download other users patches and also upload your own.
I created the intro to Doctor Doctor by UFO, and for my 1st attempt I think it came pretty close.

So far (after 1 day) l I'm pretty happy with the purchase


----------



## Antmax

If you just got your code and it's brand new. Mine sounded much better after a few days. Less harsh and smoother through the range. Initially the low end would sound like a bad fuzz and transition to mids really quickly. So the speaker really needs some time to be broken in. Was noticeably better pretty quickly.

I prefer my tube amp, but the CODE offers a lot of variety without the need for a pedalboard and with some adjustment can sound much bigger than it is.


----------



## blacktop

Antmax said:


> If you just got your code and it's brand new. Mine sounded much better after a few days. Less harsh and smoother through the range. Initially the low end would sound like a bad fuzz and transition to mids really quickly. So the speaker really needs some time to be broken in. Was noticeably better pretty quickly.
> 
> I prefer my tube amp, but the CODE offers a lot of variety without the need for a pedalboard and with some adjustment can sound much bigger than it is.


Yes I'm going to wait to break it in before I do anything. Tried it with headphones earlier and it sounds fine except the level seems somewhat low. Might be because I was using studio monitor headphones. Might have to amp it! lol


----------



## Plectrum

blacktop said:


> Yes I'm going to wait to break it in before I do anything. Tried it with headphones earlier and it sounds fine except the level seems somewhat low. Might be because I was using studio monitor headphones. Might have to amp it! lol



You'll need to turn the master up quite a way when using headphones. Here in Europe there are very strict rules on how loud headphones can be.


----------



## blacktop

Plectrum said:


> You'll need to turn the master up quite a way when using headphones. Here in Europe there are very strict rules on how loud headphones can be.



Thanks Plectrum, that explains it. My last android phone {LG-G3} would always have a pop up everytime I plugged in the headphones telling me that high volumes can damage my ears. LOL My new Google Pixel doesn't do this.


----------



## MykRo

NAD - Code 50
After many, many years away I'm back in the Marshal family. My Crate V8, which is an awesome little amp, is dying and I've already spent more on it for repairs than it cost. Started looking for a replacement practice / small gig amp and the Code looked pretty cool so I checked one out at a local guitar store and was really impressed. I find Marshal amps to be too dark for my tastes usually but this one sounded great. I really love the app method of programming but I wish it also had an interface for the computer - it would just be nice to have. Anyway, excited to be here. It's going to take a while to figure out which presets I really like so I can start tweaking and organizing them but that's half the fun right?


----------



## Antmax

MykRo said:


> NAD - Code 50
> After many, many years away I'm back in the Marshal family. My Crate V8, which is an awesome little amp, is dying and I've already spent more on it for repairs than it cost. Started looking for a replacement practice / small gig amp and the Code looked pretty cool so I checked one out at a local guitar store and was really impressed. I find Marshal amps to be too dark for my tastes usually but this one sounded great. I really love the app method of programming but I wish it also had an interface for the computer - it would just be nice to have. Anyway, excited to be here. It's going to take a while to figure out which presets I really like so I can start tweaking and organizing them but that's half the fun right?




If you have a PC then there are a couple of excellent third party editors by members of this forum.

Web based editor https://marshallcode.tools/

Standalone editor https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/


----------



## MykRo

Awesome, thanks !


----------



## kustombob

test


----------



## kustombob

Hey guys how do I POST a clip of my code from sound cloud to here. Thanks . I know how to post pic but not the audio file.


----------



## kustombob

test



Code 50 though a AX 4X12' JVM DRIVE' Jackosn pro soloist.


----------



## solarburn

kustombob said:


> test
> 
> 
> 
> Code 50 though a AX 4X12' JVM DRIVE' Jackosn pro soloist.




Rawk!


----------



## kustombob

Here is another code 50 though Vintage 30s in 2x12 Avatar cabs. Just some picking excuse the recording. I am using a nikon 5300 and it just compresses the hell out of it' honky tone. But i am just using the stock jcm800 setting. Live it sounds quite good not quite as deep and full as my DSL 100h green channel but dam close. I could get by at a jam with it without hesitation. I need a better mike. But what the hell. Thanks


----------



## Bryan

So I finally sat down with a Code 100H at my local music store today. The presets weren't perfect, but man were they nice. 

I'm thinking about getting this for band rehearsal and maybe some recording. 

Why would I buy this? and 

Why wouldn't I buy this?

If you guys could drop me a couple opinions real quick I'd appreciate it.

And yes I could scroll back 187 pages, but I'm being extremely lazy....


----------



## solarburn

Bryan said:


> So I finally sat down with a Code 100H at my local music store today. The presets weren't perfect, but man were they nice.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this for band rehearsal and maybe some recording.
> 
> Why would I buy this? and
> 
> Why wouldn't I buy this?
> 
> If you guys could drop me a couple opinions real quick I'd appreciate it.
> 
> And yes I could scroll back 187 pages, but I'm being extremely lazy....



I've been playing for years and tried all kinds of amps.

These Code amps kill the SS Harmony amp I started with. Absolutely kills anything I played yrs ago!


----------



## jstich

Get one. Its a great deal.Probably the best practice amp you can get. Lotta good sounds in it If you make your own presets.


----------



## Bryan

Well I took the plunge. It was their last Code and had been sitting since release so they were motivated to sell! 

Looking forward to having some fun with this one!


----------



## Guitar Rod

Congrats! I got an insane deal on a Code 25 less than a week ago, and I find myself playing it quit regularly because it's just so small and handy. Don't have to make a big production out of it. Settled on a few presets that I tweaked to my liking. Plexi. 80 and 81. Also a DSL40C setting I made that is surprisingly close to the setting I play on the real deal. Just a little too much flub in the bass on that preset, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Guitar Rod

Antmax said:


> If you have a PC then there are a couple of excellent third party editors by members of this forum.
> 
> Web based editor https://marshallcode.tools/
> 
> Standalone editor https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/



Very nice and very well done. Looks better than most factory software, like Fender Fuse, which aren't the most user-friendly UI. I really like the app. More convenient, but this is an excellent alternative for people who dislike apps.


----------



## colkai

Guitar Rod said:


> Congrats! I got an insane deal on a Code 25 less than a week ago, and I find myself playing it quit regularly because it's just so small and handy. Don't have to make a big production out of it. Settled on a few presets that I tweaked to my liking. Plexi. 80 and 81. Also a DSL40C setting I made that is surprisingly close to the setting I play on the real deal. Just a little too much flub in the bass on that preset, but fun nonetheless.



Welcome to the Code 25 club.  I love my little amp. If you haven't already, I heartily recommend getting the PDL-91009 pedal, it takes a bit of time to program, but it makes using the amp much more "natural". I tend to have a few of my favourite presets set up with clean, dirty and lead variations for the 10 banks. 
By any chance, could you share your DSL40C patch, I'd be interested to try that out.


----------



## Guitar Rod

colkai said:


> Welcome to the Code 25 club.  I love my little amp. If you haven't already, I heartily recommend getting the PDL-91009 pedal, it takes a bit of time to program, but it makes using the amp much more "natural". I tend to have a few of my favourite presets set up with clean, dirty and lead variations for the 10 banks.
> By any chance, could you share your DSL40C patch, I'd be interested to try that out.



Thanks! The preset is up on My Marshall. Posted it a couple of days ago. It's the newest one called DSL40C Crunch. It's a light-ish crunch that I like based on the green classic gain channel, kinda chimey, but you can always increase the gain or volume. Or add a pedal. The reverb is also similar. DSL40C reverb isn't super strong.


----------



## wmachine

Bryan said:


> And yes I could scroll back 187 pages, but I'm being extremely lazy....



Thanks, I won't waste any of my time with you, then.


----------



## Bryan

Guitar Rod said:


> Congrats! I got an insane deal on a Code 25 less than a week ago, and I find myself playing it quit regularly because it's just so small and handy. Don't have to make a big production out of it. Settled on a few presets that I tweaked to my liking. Plexi. 80 and 81. Also a DSL40C setting I made that is surprisingly close to the setting I play on the real deal. Just a little too much flub in the bass on that preset, but fun nonetheless.



Thanks for the recommendation! I sat and went through all 100 presets in the store before I bought it. I've got a pretty good idea where I want to begin with this one, But seeing what people who already have one like is a great starting point.



wmachine said:


> Thanks, I won't waste any of my time with you, then.



This is always the bad part about communicating online. I'm not sure if this is sarcasm or not. I mean, I was making a joke. But what if you didn't think I was and now you're mad. Or what if you're making a second joke to respond to my joke? Oh well. In my head, you're making a second joke to my initial joke.


----------



## Antmax

BTW I found that the hum almost halved when I changed USB cable. Looks like one out of 4 different 6 foot cables is of better quality and shielding than the others and is noticeably quieter. hum/buzz It's still higher than I'd like but about half what it was.


----------



## Bryan

Does anybody have the 4 button footswitch in stock? 

Or is it just something that hasn't been released yet?


----------



## DBrose

Looking to pick up a CODE 50. Have a couple other amps I am lookin at too but what are your all's thoughts on the CODE 50?


----------



## Mike100

I need some help here please ?
I have a code 25 one year old.
A few weeks ago my mobile app would not connect, or rather connected but would not control.
I reloaded the app and tried with three phones with no luck. Did a factory reset too. Just will not control.
Is it possible to control and reset presets using a data cable with my laptop using windows 8? I lost my personal presets when I did the factory reset. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Mike100 said:


> I need some help here please ?
> I have a code 25 one year old.
> A few weeks ago my mobile app would not connect, or rather connected but would not control.
> I reloaded the app and tried with three phones with no luck. Did a factory reset too. Just will not control.
> Is it possible to control and reset presets using a data cable with my laptop using windows 8? I lost my personal presets when I did the factory reset.
> Thanks in advance.


https://marshallcode.tools/pc-editor/
With this program you also can save your personal presets into the files to prevent lost them.


----------



## Mike100

With this program you also can save your personal presets into the files to prevent lost them.[/QUOTE]
Thank you very much for your help and link.


----------



## wmachine

Bryan said:


> Does anybody have the 4 button footswitch in stock?
> 
> Or is it just something that hasn't been released yet?



*Marshall CODE Stompware*

Anyone know?


----------



## jmp45

DBrose said:


> Looking to pick up a CODE 50. Have a couple other amps I am lookin at too but what are your all's thoughts on the CODE 50?



Didn't care for it initially, stock patches were pretty much a no go for me. Take the time to tweak, there are some usable settings. I switched in a couple WGS speakers, then back to the original. It works best with this amp with what I tested. Once the speaker breaks in it's a nice little practice amp. I'm not using it with high gain, just for cleans and od patches. It sits in the studio and gets use if I'm not inclined to turn everything on.


----------



## BowerR64

A friend loaned me his 100H a couple of days ago.

IMO this thing sounds just like the Fender mustang. Its lacking punch. It sounds ok at bedroom volumes noodeling around but thats as far as it goes. The sound of the distortion tones are ok but it seems like the EQ settings are at the wrong places. I wonder if its maybe the power chip on the SS amps that makes em all sound the same? The TDA7293 output chip

It almost sounds like a hi-fi audio chip all the frequencies that seem to be amplified are like music frequencies.

I dont know if an EQ pedal in the list of effects would help or not.

I dont understand the cabinet modeling, if your using it to record with that makes sense i guess but if your hooking the head to a 4X12 why would you want a cabinet simulation? The sim of a V30 4X12 cabinet into a 4X12 with G12T75s then if you turn the modeling off it sounds even worse.

Im thinking ide rather have the fender mustang just because its stereo


----------



## MykRo

It doesn't make sense to use a cab sim with a cabinet does it. I have found with my 50 that using a cab sim actually makes the sound fuller so it might be best not to think of them as cab sims but as additional filters.


----------



## BowerR64

Well it may help with a 50 that only has a single 12" speaker but for the head?

Ive seen em all do that, i have a line 6 2x12 combo and it has some cab models for a 2x12 or a 4x12 it just seems to screw things up. Boosting and cutting frequencies that dont need it.

I think they are trying to make the rocket 50 speakers sound better? baahaa!


----------



## mazzefr

wmachine said:


> *Marshall CODE Stompware*
> 
> Anyone know?



I own it. GC stocks it. PEDL-91009.


----------



## slagg

That's what I hated about it.Cab sims on=sucks
cab sims off=sucks


----------



## wmachine

Thanks. Nice to know it exists. GC doesn't have it in stock, it is backordered. I ordered it a month ago from MF, at the time it was backordered there and at GC and has been since then. And they keep moving the date out. Just like they did with the CODE 100 before it was available.
So I wasn't even sure it existed yet!


----------



## Antmax

That's what bugs me the most. It sounds ok, but it sounds like a recording and there's a certain disconnect/lack of feel compared to my tube amp. It sounds pretty cool if you play something back you recorded. But not so much when your actually playing. It's the problem I have with most modeling amps I try whether it's a Mustang, CODE or line 6 or various plugins like BiasFX. Kind of expect it with software because of the speakers, but with a guitar speaker/combo you expect something a bit more lively.


----------



## Guitar Rod

I think the amp and cab models are actually very very good. Very comparable to tube amps and the speakers they are emulating. But the problem is the EQ. It's all super bright highs and rumbly lows. Nothing in between, which is difficult to dial out. If that could be sorted, it would be an amazing modeling amp. But it's good enough that I find myself using the little 25 all the time.


----------



## Antmax

Found something else that adds noise and fizz to my CODE. If you put a pedal with a buffer in front (in my case a splitter) it seems to add some kind of digital fizz to the decay of the notes played on the CODE. I was using the splitter so I could choose between my DSL and CODE. The digital fizz is completely gone without the buffer in line. 

So if your using pedals with a buffer, even some tuners have them built in now, there's a chance it might interfere with the output of the CODE. Glad I found this problem, makes it far more enjoyable. 

Thought I'd share since there is a chance others might be having similar issues. Sounds MUCH better direct.


----------



## Bryan

I found the footswitch at Anderton's Friday and ordered it. Actually $20 cheaper than Sweetwater. SW said it could be April or May until they see it. They also said Marshall was notoriously bad about not shipping items on time.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

I have a question for everyone here... without reading through 190 pages... I'm about to buy either a Code 50 or 100 combo. I'm leaning towards the 100. Besides the extra power, does it sound different with the two speakers and larger cab? I know some people said the 50 was kind of woofy in the bass.


----------



## Bryan

I'm pretty sure I know the answer but I want to be sure.

Can you run the Code 100 head without plugging into a speaker?


----------



## Bryan

Never mind. It says in the manual that you should always plug in a cabinet. 

But then what's the use of the headphone jack if it doesn't disengage the power section?


----------



## BowerR64

I found a youtube post a guy hooked a line 6 pedal into an older tube PA then into a 4X10 bass cabinet that had a horn in it It actually didnt sound bad this way. I wonder how it sounds with a PA speaker or a home stereo speaker using the cab modeling part.


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Made a video with live sound of my current GN'R presets


----------



## neTp0Bu4

and Metallica


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

Got my new toy! I just had about 30 minutes to mess with it, part of which was paring it to my iPhone. It’s a store demo so I had to reset it. 

I’m quite impressed. Even with the factory presets I found a few that I could use without much tweaking. Lots of the factory sounds are cheesy, but they aren’t awful. Lol 

Now I have to go through my songs in Logic Pro X to see what amp and effects patches I used so I can try and recreate them for our live shows. 

Part of the reason I got the 100 was for the effects loop.


----------



## Andrew Nemeth

munkee said:


> I'm really interested in that since VH is my favorite tone. I'm always looking for the tone of the Van Halen isolated guitar tracks on Youtube. Lately I've been listening to the "Feel Your Love Tonight" guitar track, The rhythm and lead tone is perfect!!!!


Hey, I'm with you on this and I've been struggling on finding the right tone on my Code 25, would you have any suggestions?? I'd really appreciate your help..My fav right now is Somebody get me a doctor, killer tune..


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Remake of Metallica "Kill 'em All" and "Ride the Lightning" presets


----------



## Arc Anjil

I just plugged my Wampler PlexiDrive Deluxe into a clean JTM45/100W EL34/1960x setting and it's a whole new amp. Way better than the Guv'nor/OD/Distortion that comes with the amp. It sounds good even with the stock speaker.

Much better tone.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

So I've had a chance to program a hand full of patches and do a full band rehearsal with the Code 100. So far I love this amp. The stock speakers are fine.. they have a nice smooth tone. The only external pedals I used was a Vox Wah and Whammy. I'm mostly using the preamp's distortion, but I have one patch with the modeled Guv'nor which sounds great for that song. Don't see the point of using a clean amp with an over drive.

I've used several of the amps, and even mixed preamps, power amps and cabs. The "British" (Vox) and American (Fender) amps can get some great tones too. This thing really sings when you crank the master. I'm surprised that the combo has an external speaker jack. It doesn't mention that in the specs. Is it putting out the full 100 watts without the external speaker load? Hmmmm. Seems plenty loud though. 

I'm disappointed that you can't program the effects loop, so until I get my GroundControl MIDI switcher integrated with the Code, I wont be bothering with it. I'm also not happy that they decided to not include MIDI jacks, and they use that dumb mini USB jack. That's going to make me have to cobble together an external USB-MIDI interface to connect my GroundControl to. I tried to use the MIDI on my recording interface, but the mini USB port was an issue.

I think they had an idea that this would sit in people's homes and not be used on gigs. My first gig with it is next Saturday.


----------



## jmp45

I've had the code 50 for since they came out. Was not too happy with it until the speaker broke in. It will never replace my tube amps.This 50 is a first for me venturing into SS territory. It's turning into a nice little practice amp. I've been noodling with it and my SG with a couple clean and overdrive patches. It doesn't have the feel of a tube amp but it's ok for practice. I'm amazed how they can get this out of about 12 oz of components.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

I previously used a Vox VT80+ as a stage amp. The whole feel thing means nothing to me, since I have been using modeling in one form or another for at least 10 years.


----------



## RLW59

I joined the club a couple of days ago --picked up a Code 25.

I can understand why some people get very frustrated and return it after a day or two. I've been finding it much easier to dial in horrific tones than good ones, and still haven't found any great Marshall tones. (Some good Marshall tones, and getting closer the more I experiment.)

Ironically, the Fender-ish "JVM Clean" is what convinced me to stick with it. The preset is pretty good, but tweaked presence and resonance, raised the gain a couple of notches, added spring reverb -- I've had tube Fenders that didn't sound as good, and it's close to the best Fenders I've had.


----------



## Antmax

yeah, there are some really nice clean to crunch sounds in there. It's when you get to higher gain and you have to start fiddling with the noisegate and fight fizz and some digital artifacts in the note falloff that goes with it that it gets tricky. There are good sounds in there though.

Most of my frustration is that I can't help feel the problems could be overcome and maybe Marshall didn't try as hard as they could have because of the low price point and naturally they don't want it to compete with their affordable tube amps. There is a bit of disappointment there for me, but despite that it is a keeper.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

I’m surprised people are having trouble dialing in tones. Besides some tweakable factory presets (like removing effects), I just brought up a Marshall preamp amp, poweramp and cab. Then I adjusted the gain and tone controls to my liking. I got like six solid presets quickly. 

Just use your ears.


----------



## RLW59

Yeah, it's odd how the Codes are so easy for some people and so hard for others. I've noticed that all through this thread.

I'm the sort who generally prefers to not have too many choices. Loved my Tiny Terror, love tweeds with one volume control and one tone control.

The Code has sooooo many options, and they're sooooo interactive.


----------



## RLW59

DavidRavenMoon said:


> I’m surprised people are having trouble dialing in tones. Besides some tweakable factory presets (like removing effects), I just brought up a Marshall preamp amp, poweramp and cab. Then I adjusted the gain and tone controls to my liking. I got like six solid presets quickly.
> 
> Just use your ears.



That's sort of what I did. Plexi pre, classic 100w EL34, 1960X.

Strat and Explorer with old DiMarzio PAF's.

And then tried to dial in Hendrix, Trower, Clapton, Allman. And got somewhere in the bleachers of the ballpark. Nowhere near home plate.

Earlier I said I hadn't found any great Marshall tones. That was imprecise phrasing. Found several very good to great Marshall tones -- just not the specific ones I was looking for.

Today, instead of looking at the Plexi, JTM, and Bluesbreaker presets I just spun the dial on the amp and listened for sounds that may be tweakable toward the sounds I most crave. Turned off most of the effects but didn't tweak any of the parameters. And found several candidates to explore.

And also found several presets that are inspiring, fun, and sound great in their own right. '80s, '90s Marshall tones, and some that I'm not sure what exactly they're based on.

I've happily played "Bridge of Sighs", "Cat's Squirrel" and "Voodoo Child" on all sorts of amps that don't sound like Marshalls. Even on acoustic guitars.

I'm over the initial disappointment that the '60s models may never exactly duplicate those tones. 

Now I'm just going to explore and take the great tones for what they are, whether they sound like any particular amp or particular recording or not.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

I guess that’s the thing. I’m not trying to get tones off records or anything. Just tones I like. And actually I was matching modeled amp tones I did in Logic on my recordings. 

Some of my patches had a bunch of effects and stuff. Lol. 

But I did keep stumbling on familiar tones that could work with cover tunes if I was doing that. 

I’m just thllled at the possibilities, and being able to recall drastically different tones if I need them.


----------



## SuckerPunch

I recently picked up a Code 50 after jamming through a buddy's and seeing the potential. I've been using digital effects since the early 90's and have used quite a few modeling solutions, both hardware and software. To be up front, I've never been able to just sit down with any amp, Marshall or otherwise and not spend time tweaking it and putting an EQ in front of it or in the loop. I used to run cheap Crate amps that sounded amazing for the cost. Ran from guitar to an old Digitech GSP7, with a stereo 15-band eq in the loop into the stereo power amp inputs on the crate 120watt. Most people couldn't believe the sounds I got. 

That said, I've spent some time tweaking the Code and have found the cabinet design does kind of suck. Depending upon the position, depends on the range of sound, depth of bass...wait that's pretty much any amp, combo 4x12 or otherwise I have used. Listening perspective, mic perspective everything is positional and yes you gotta tweak that to what you're playing and where it's being directed to. When I used to run multiple 4x12 cabs live, I would mic them differently to get different spatial sound going to front of house to the loud system. Granted with a single 12 that's not an option, but positioning is key, EQ is key and knowing that at master volume 2 a patch sounds different than at master volume 8 is key as well on most amps I've ever used.

That said, I've created about 5 patches that work for what I play, mostly original songs with occasional covers in less than two weeks ownership. Yes, when practicing at low volume vs jamming with a trap set at higher volume the same patch sounds different - so did the patches on my Line 6, my Digitech and every other effects box, modeling unit or software device I have owned and ran through every amp I've ever owned. So you tweak to balance, or create patches for the sounds you like at the volumes you play at - a patch for soft practice and similar with tweaks for full on volume with drums, bass etc. So far I've been impressed for a $250 amp that packs what this one does and sounds decent enough to jam with some friends or throw a practice track down on the computer. Is it something I would see lasting 10-20 years or more? No. Is it something I would professionally record? No. Is it something I can jam low or moderate volume and have a good sound, throw some rough tracks down with and enjoy? Yes.


----------



## AllanAnd

DavidRavenMoon said:


> I’m surprised people are having trouble dialing in tones.
> 
> Just use your ears.



I'm curious about Your experiences in regards to single coils ctr. humbuckers? To my ear the CODE really shines with my strats while I have quite a hard time dialing in a Les Paul tone that I like?


----------



## RLW59

AllanAnd said:


> I'm curious about Your experiences in regards to single coils ctr. humbuckers? To my ear the CODE really shines with my strats while I have quite a hard time dialing in a Les Paul tone that I like?



I'm having some issues with that too. Especially on low notes there are some weird artifacts with humbuckers.

And on clean to crunchy patches, strong pick attacks give a brief crackle of harsh clipping distortion that doesn't happen if I roll the guitar's volume way down.

Of course I expect gain and eq have to be different for humbuckers vs single coils -- that's normal. 

But it does seem like humbuckers are much trickier to dial in.


----------



## SuckerPunch

RLW59 said:


> I'm having some issues with that too. Especially on low notes there are some weird artifacts with humbuckers.
> 
> And on clean to crunchy patches, strong pick attacks give a brief crackle of harsh clipping distortion that doesn't happen if I roll the guitar's volume way down.
> 
> Of course I expect gain and eq have to be different for humbuckers vs single coils -- that's normal.
> 
> But it does seem like humbuckers are much trickier to dial in.



I haven't had much issue when dialing in crunch and higher gain sounds but have had the same issue with clean and lower gain sounds. My main guitar is a Jackson 7-string with a set of Duncan Blackouts which are an active high gain/output pickup. Thinking just need to sit down with it and start with no effects, pre/power/cab with mid settings and go from there on setting the gain, tone, presence etc. My Ibanez with lower output pickups doesn't have the issue near as bad and can get really decent cleans fairly easy, it uses H-S-H and does coil splitting on the the hum buckers in position 2 and 4 on the switch, but even full on neck or bridge it doesn't clip hardly at all like the Jackson does.


----------



## RLW59

Ah hahahaha!

First day I manually selected a Plexi, 100w EL34, 1960X and got nothing but frustrated.

Yesterday tried random presets and liked "Lead Stack" a lot.

Just pulled up "Lead Stack" to examine the settings.

Plexi, 100w EL34, 1960HW, with Guv'nor set for low drive and high level. (I had turned the reverb off while noodling with it.)

So close yet so far.

The Plexi gain & eq settings were completely different than where I'd start with a Plexi. (Clapton always said "everything on 10 except the bass almost all the way off" -- I could immediately tell the presence control acted way differently than a Plexi's presence, but it didn't occur to me that t/m/b might be different too.)

Paraphrasing earlier good advice, "use your ears, not your eyes and preconceptions".


----------



## RLW59

Spent 6 hours yesterday twiddling and tapping knobs and screens. With her teasing me, never quite giving me what I want, and my balls getting bluer by the minute.

Plugged into my Micro Terror this morning. "Oh baby, you only do a couple of sounds but I love the way you do them."

So I looked at the Code and said, "we've got to talk".

"It's me, not you. You're great, but you're too complicated for me. I've had channel-switching amps but only used them like single-channel amps. I had a Boss ME70 but never programmed any patches, just used it as individual stomp boxes. I know you'll find someone who'll love you like you deserve."

Wiped her memory clean with a factory reset, tenderly packed her up, took her back to GC and dumped her for a used VibroChamp XD.

Way more limited. But so easy to dial in sounds that make me want to play.

Plus I've got an unmatched pair of NOS Raytheon 6V6's and a stash of assorted GE 12AX7's just sitting in a drawer.
--------------------------
I'm not a Code hater. I had the same struggle with a Fender Mustang a few years ago. I can see why they make many people happy. Just not for me.


----------



## Antmax

RLW59 said:


> Spent 6 hours yesterday twiddling and tapping knobs and screens. With her teasing me, never quite giving me what I want, and my balls getting bluer by the minute.
> 
> Plugged into my Micro Terror this morning. "Oh baby, you only do a couple of sounds but I love the way you do them."
> 
> So I looked at the Code and said, "we've got to talk".
> 
> "It's me, not you. You're great, but you're too complicated for me. I've had channel-switching amps but only used them like single-channel amps. I had a Boss ME70 but never programmed any patches, just used it as individual stomp boxes. I know you'll find someone who'll love you like you deserve."
> 
> Wiped her memory clean with a factory reset, tenderly packed her up, took her back to GC and dumped her for a used VibroChamp XD.
> 
> Way more limited. But so easy to dial in sounds that make me want to play.
> 
> Plus I've got an unmatched pair of NOS Raytheon 6V6's and a stash of assorted GE 12AX7's just sitting in a drawer.
> --------------------------
> I'm not a Code hater. I had the same struggle with a Fender Mustang a few years ago. I can see why they make many people happy. Just not for me.



Yeah, that has been my problem. I have a DSL5c with a 12" Vintage 30 clone in and it's just so much easier to dial something instantly pleasing in that. I kept the CODE but it doesn't get much use at all. Mostly for quick USB recording since I don't have a mic. The tube amp with a couple of pedals just works, feels right and with none of the sterile flatness and fighting with weird digital artifacts.

I have another modeling amp and a regular analog SS one that is quite good for cleans. The only thing digital that comes remotely close to tube is a couple of software modelers on my computer. Helix Native and also Mercuriall Spark which is affordable and particularly good at Marshall. I just like the sound of an actual guitar speaker so I always end up playing my DSL.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

AllanAnd said:


> I'm curious about Your experiences in regards to single coils ctr. humbuckers? To my ear the CODE really shines with my strats while I have quite a hard time dialing in a Les Paul tone that I like?



I don't use single coils, but I have single coil size humbuckers in my guitars that sound pretty much like single coils. So my Parker is a HSS, and my other guitar has two humbuckers. 

I'm just not having a problem, but I'm also not trying to get a particular tone. I just dial in something I like. But as I scrolled through the presets, with their vague names, like the one (I forget the exact name) which is obviously supposed to sound like Slash... that nailed that tone well when I used the neck pickup. 

What are you trying to make your Les Paul sound like? Each of my guitars sound different, and I go with that. I don't force them to sound one way or another. 

Just treat it like any other amp.


----------



## jmp45

Antmax said:


> Yeah, that has been my problem. I have a DSL5c with a 12" Vintage 30 clone in and it's just so much easier to dial something instantly pleasing in that. I kept the CODE but it doesn't get much use at all. Mostly for quick USB recording since I don't have a mic. The tube amp with a couple of pedals just works, feels right and with none of the sterile flatness and fighting with weird digital artifacts.
> 
> I have another modeling amp and a regular analog SS one that is quite good for cleans. The only thing digital that comes remotely close to tube is a couple of software modelers on my computer. Helix Native and also Mercuriall Spark which is affordable and particularly good at Marshall. I just like the sound of an actual guitar speaker so I always end up playing my DSL.



I hear ya. I use my code 50 for noodling or practice when I don't feel like turning on my other gear. It will never replace my tube amps but it does sound better now that the stock speaker is broken in. It certainly doesn't have the feel of my other amps. It's my first venture into a SS amp and probably my last. With the patches I've written it sounds and feels a little better to me at low volume. I typically don't play high gain, it's clean to OD.


----------



## Ant000

I just installed the Slash Alnico II's a few weeks ago on my big ole Les Pauly type guitar. I use the JCM800 amp with high mids for AFD stuff... about 5.8 presence and a little... 4-6 or so resonance. Gain from like 8.5-9.5ish but no pedals of any kind.

I really love the 1912 cabinet with the 100w classic poweramp.

I initially was using the OD JVM but to be honest *being able to have the Gate setting at 0.0* is truly what makes me love playing this amp which wasn't possible with the OD JVM.

A similar setup worked for ACDC too, with the Plexi amp, same power/cab... turned down the resonance, swapped bass and mids for treble. Less Gain setting if doing Malcolm vs Angus or sometimes I'll just roll off my volume 10-15%.

This is after a long time of being unable to resist the OD JVM and OD Silver Jubilee stuff, the JCM "Heaven" setting, the Distortion Pedal options, the 1960's cabs... honestly clearing away all that stuff and just getting the Gate setting down and tweaking your EQ lets you hear all the individual string articulation, dynamics, sustain and bite... it really comes together and also forces you to deliver on the performance end (As my playing has improved I've realized most of my favorite artists use less distortion/gain than I believed... I think every player eventually has this epiphany as they progress).

There's really not a single preset I could stand to use on it's own haha. Less is more in every respect with the CODE in my experience .


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

I'm currently thinking about the 100w head (just for home use). However, I can't help thinking that, so far (with minimal testing), the Boss Katana 100h sounds better. Only problem is -- the Code LOOKS like an amp (that I would want to own). The Katana looks like a large lump of plastic.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## daku

Is there any way to fit a looper in after the modeling ?
Solo over some clean chords with a distorted tone ?
Maybe use the headphone as a return and the MP3 player input as a send ?


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

daku said:


> Is there any way to fit a looper in after the modeling ?
> Solo over some clean chords with a distorted tone ?
> Maybe use the headphone as a return and the MP3 player input as a send ?



The Code 100 has an effects loop between the modeling preamp and the actual (not modeled) power amp. I haven't used the loop yet. I was hoping it could be programed along with the rest of the stuff, but it can't.

On another note, since the 100 combo has an additional speaker output, I wonder if it's really putting out 100 watts with the one cab? It's loud, but it doesn't seem like 100 watts.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

Shreddy Krueger said:


> I'm currently thinking about the 100w head (just for home use). However, I can't help thinking that, so far (with minimal testing), the Boss Katana 100h sounds better. Only problem is -- the Code LOOKS like an amp (that I would want to own). The Katana looks like a large lump of plastic.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



I was thinking about the Katana. But honestly the Code sounds great and gets many more tones.

When I did my first gig with it, the guitarist in the other band had a Marshall tube combo. He was disparaging my digital amp, until he heard it, and it was every bit as good, if not better, than his.

The Katana gets like three useable tones. I quickly programed a whole set's worth of patches.


----------



## Antmax

The 50 is very loud. I guess the 100 could be a 2x 50w. Though it seems a bit weird. Glad your liking it. I found my code 50 sounds best with volumes between 3 and 5. Since I mostly play at home I typically play much quieter and my DSL5c is more satisfying at those lower volumes. Glad your enjoying yours.

I need a new USB cable for mine, I damaged a decent shielded one and the current one seems to be picking up some ground loop or RF noise from my computer


----------



## VinceC800

Hi, I'm a new user of the forum. I'm looking for information and opinions about code amps. I own a THR10, but I would like to change it for a code 25 because of the greater presence of effects, for bluetooth connectivity and for the possibility to match a footswitch. I only play in bedroom for my entertainment. Do you think the change can be right? what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## johnnytuinals

I have a Peavey Vypyr Pro and a Blackstar Core150
But felt for $299 and 10% off on Ebay from Sweetwater I could not pass
up on the Marshall Code100C.
Lets see how it will work out with the Marshall when it comes on Sat...…..JT

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...code100c-100-watt-2x12-inch-digital-combo-amp


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yep, also, the 100H

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Code100H--marshall-code100h-100-watt-digital-head


----------



## johnnytuinals

I have a JCM2000 100 watt head with a Orange PPC 412 HP that I have hardly ever use but like the Modeling amps and hope that the marshell will do the job.
I think that the Code100C will be more use then the Code 100H with me....
But at $250-$299 these are No brainers unless you have little or no money to spend lol......JT


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the thing to keep in mind... if you plug in your DSL100 & do a side-by-side comparison, you'll notice definite differences. But, when you play the CODE, on it's own, it has the main sounds of the amp's it purports to emulate. 

It won't sound like a 100 watt Marshall ½/full stack cranked. The only way to get that sound is to have a 100 watt ½/full stack cranked.

But, you will get what sounds like as if your amp was recorded & being played back on a CD. You can get some of the cab sound, cranking it, but, the nice thing is, whatever sound you dial in, you can get it at almost any volume.


----------



## solarburn

johnnytuinals said:


> I have a JCM2000 100 watt head with a Orange PPC 412 HP that I have hardly ever use but like the Modeling amps and hope that the marshell will do the job.
> I think that the Code100C will be more use then the Code 100H with me....
> But at $250-$299 these are No brainers unless you have little or no money to spend lol......JT



I've got a few amps that are no brainers.

if you like it then have fun using it. Plus at such a low price it's win win.


----------



## John Russell

I'm wondering if the Code 50 would sound better with this new FRFR speaker from Celestion installed. I'm thinking of trying it out. What do you think??
*Celestion F12-X200*


----------



## Dogs of Doom

John Russell said:


> I'm wondering if the Code 50 would sound better with this new FRFR speaker from Celestion installed. I'm thinking of trying it out. What do you think??
> *Celestion F12-X200*


good luck getting one, they've been on back order since January...


----------



## John Russell

Received e-mail from Sweetwater today and they have been told by Celestion that they will be shipped to them in July.


----------



## ampeq

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I kinda agree with this. The Marshall CODE head box looks kinda cheap, but that's just from what I see on the pics.
> 
> I'm not one of those guys that say, "I don't care how it looks." Appearances matter, and if we all stopped and thought about it, we'd catch ourselves making comments about how something looks that we find in everyday life (e.g. cars, guitar, women, clothing, etc. The differences is that in the case of this new Marshall CODE amp, change might be easy (and it might look cool in a different box or in a rack space.


It's a dead give-a-way. If they cut corners in the way it looks, imagine whats inside.


----------



## Nik Henville

Dave didn't like it...
...and he usually likes _*anything and everything*_ new and shiny that comes his way.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

John Russell said:


> I'm wondering if the Code 50 would sound better with this new FRFR speaker from Celestion installed. I'm thinking of trying it out. What do you think??
> *Celestion F12-X200*



I’m looking to replace the speakers in my Code 100 combo, but it’s already a bright sounding amp. I’m thinking of going with a G12T “Hot 100” because it’s a little darker sounding. I don’t think I’d go with a speaker with a built in tweeter


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

Nik Henville said:


> Dave didn't like it...
> ...and he usually likes _*anything and everything*_ new and shiny that comes his way.




I felt like he didn’t take the time to learn how to use the amp.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

Dogs of Doom said:


> the thing to keep in mind... if you plug in your DSL100 & do a side-by-side comparison, you'll notice definite differences. But, when you play the CODE, on it's own, it has the main sounds of the amp's it purports to emulate.
> 
> It won't sound like a 100 watt Marshall ½/full stack cranked. The only way to get that sound is to have a 100 watt ½/full stack cranked.
> 
> But, you will get what sounds like as if your amp was recorded & being played back on a CD. You can get some of the cab sound, cranking it, but, the nice thing is, whatever sound you dial in, you can get it at almost any volume.



I agree. I’ve been using a Code 100 combo on stage for about 6 months. I think the thing is to stop reading the names of the amps and dial in something that sounds good to you.

For instance, one of my patches has an 800 preamp into a Vox AC 30 power amp and some mismatched cab.

it takes a little time to learn the ins and outs of the amp. But you can get a huge amount of tones. That’s why I got it.

There’s things I don’t like about it. It really should have proper MIDI jacks. And why is the USB port a miniature one? The speakers are mediocre, and corner protectors would be nice.

I guess Marshall consider it a “prosumer” amp which is a shame. I can see where they might not want to do a high end Kemper or Fractal style amp, but they could have made it a little more pro.

it would also be nice if they offered SoftTube plugins for your DAW that match the amp. Then I could use those for recording.


----------



## d10221

Disclaimer:
I reserve the right to contradict my self in the very near future.
Because I just got one and I got the shiny-new-thing syndrome , I know ...
I'm not a Marshall fan boy but I might be acting like one right now.

Also..
have in mind I didn't NEED an amp, I just wanted one.
Right now all "my needs" are covered by a MacBook Pro with Amplitube.
In fact I even went Jamming with friends at Drum volume level with Mac/Amplitube and a self powered PA, and its very, very good.. just not reliable enough, too much preparation.

So ... seriously What is the alternative?

And it should do
home fun/practice (with joy),
buddy fun/practice (with Tone),
recording without mic,
Eventually ...be gig-able

Can you solve all that with 1 buy ?

...and Don't mention anything with tubes/valves,
too heavy, too loud, or not loud enough, too impractical, and potentially maintenance prone (been there done that, not again...)
and it's more expensive.

No 2nd hand.

Must have fx-loop, even if you will never use it, it simply draws the line between TOY and Amp

Should have access to ALL the internal features,
Must not be artificially degraded to accommodate a market segment (I'm looking at you BOSS)
If it has a delay or a chorus or what not, I want to be able to turn them on and off at will
MIDI or NOT, with your feet.
Not with a knob ...(I'm looking at you Champs!)

Its needs to sound RIGHT to you!
It happens, that , right now I feel like a 'Vintagy sound', classic, but that is me.

It has to be teake-able, yes I like to fiddle with stuff.

What if You want to get rid of it (sell it)?

So what are the options?
Mustang, ID:Core , ID: TVP, Katana, or floor Modeler with a power Amp an FR speaker?

...And don't cheat , in that price range, I'm looking at you Kemper.

So here we go:

Mustang:
I like Fender Stuff, but one way or another they always manage to make buy something else... with the exception of MIM strat 
I can't swallow the looks, ...over,
PS: I don't want an mp3 player, or Hi-Fi system.

The Katana:
Serious contender, solid build, made in Japan , If I could hear my self saying that in the 80's .. I'll be laughing.
Is a GP-1 in a box, .. nothing wrong with that, but it sounds to me like OD-1 + with a Peavey Bandit.. again nothing wrong with that ... but I did that in 199x.
Its a bit too clean for my taste.
Believe I try to like it, I almost convince my self...almost

The Blackstar stuff looks OK to me, but I couldn't find one to try and the reviews I found always focus in "the wrong tone", ...I know.... I know...
I happen to be inclined to the vintage tone right now , Not exactly blues but that kind of tone.

The "Multi-fx" options are at least 3 times the money for the full setup.
Being potential honorable mention, maybe, the Ampli-Fire stuff, unfortunately I didn't try any ... I'll had to order/Gamble and wait.

I just scratched Line-6 from the begging, IDK why but I can't see my self giving them money.

The CODE so far... sounds Just right!,
Sounds to me like it has it's own character

PS: thanks to all the BAD reviews, I think I got it at a great price because of you.
Cheers
D.


----------



## d10221

Hey DavidRavenMoon,

I think you hit the nail with "prosumer" tag.
I consider my self one of them , ..well , ex-semi-pro ..them the consumer part 

And regarding the MIDI part


DavidRavenMoon said:


> There’s things I don’t like about it. It really should have proper MIDI jacks. And why is the USB port a miniature one? The speakers are mediocre, and corner protectors would be nice.



I wonder what do think you could use MIDI for that is not covered by the optional footswitch?

I have a couple of them (midi floor/foot switch), I was thinking maybe change patches and turn on & off the fx, but on its limited state this is covered by the footswitch anyway

BTW, MIDI input doesn't always mean you have parameters to map to , many times the MIDI implementation is incomplete,partial.

The CODE's USB port it supposedly "class compliant", if that is true, a MIDI/USB-host-box can free you up from depending on a computer.


----------



## DavidRavenMoon

d10221 said:


> Hey DavidRavenMoon,
> 
> I think you hit the nail with "prosumer" tag.
> I consider my self one of them , ..well , ex-semi-pro ..them the consumer part
> 
> And regarding the MIDI part
> 
> 
> I wonder what do think you could use MIDI for that is not covered by the optional footswitch?
> 
> I have a couple of them (midi floor/foot switch), I was thinking maybe change patches and turn on & off the fx, but on its limited state this is covered by the footswitch anyway
> 
> BTW, MIDI input doesn't always mean you have parameters to map to , many times the MIDI implementation is incomplete,partial.
> 
> The CODE's USB port it supposedly "class compliant", if that is true, a MIDI/USB-host-box can free you up from depending on a computer.



I have a Ground Control foot controller. One of the older ones. I’d like to be able to use that. 

When I got the Code, my singer/song writing parter bought it. I told her we needed the “fancy” foot switch, but it was out of stock, and I just haven’t gotten around to getting one. So I’m stuck with the “dumb” included foot switch. So at the time I programmed the amp so I could step through patch changes needed in songs. But that’s a pain, and we changed our set around. 

So my goal was to be able to use my Ground Control, which is a nicer controller than the optional one from Marshall. But you can’t just plug a MIDI device in. Even if you use a USB to MIDI interface. You need a USB to MIDI host controller. I’ve found a couple that should work, but I haven’t bought one to try yet. 

The other reason for wanting to use the Ground Control would be to operate other effects I have. I use a Whammy on a few songs, mostly for an octave up mixed in, but sometimes for the doubling. So I have to bend over and set it between songs. The Ground Control could do that along with changing the amp preset. I have another MIDI controller effects unit I could incorporate too, but right now it’s too many pedals to step on at the same time for certain parts of songs. So I could incorporate a MIDI controlled pedal switcher along with the Ground Control. 

I’m just trying to make my time on stage a little less complicated. lol


----------



## d10221

I would be nice to MIDI control the wah with an exp. pedal 
...and the amp drive ,I don't like the inbuilt OD/distortion/guvnor 
... its missing a boost, the compressor gets you almost there

I didn't check yet but I'm pretty sure that if its possible. its going to be with sys-ex instead on cc , 
so ... without re-mapping midi messages ... forget the MIDI footswitches, 

so far ... I like the Jtm45 with the American-A/B, and the Bluesbreaker with the American-A/B, both with e 1936v cabs
It helps to unscoop and bring back a bit the mids 

And the "gateway" should let you move bass/middle/treble freq, ... actually it should be fully parametric.


----------



## d10221

DavidRavenMoon said:


> . Even if you use a USB to MIDI interface. You need a USB to MIDI host controller. I’ve found a couple that should work, but I haven’t bought one to try yet.



Same plan


----------



## egyjooerik

Hello,

Apologies if this has been addressed before, but I need urgent help/info from anyone who's experienced what I have just discovered. 

I have just bought the Marshall Code 100 which I was really excited about having read the description and watched the demo videos. The amp does sound amazing, but yesterday, on the first occasion that I actually tried the amp during band practice, I was shocked to discover that when I step on the provided footswitch to change presets (like activate one with distortion or heavy delay), mid-song, the flow of the sound broke, there was a moment of silence before it switched to the next preset. I've been trying to research this on the Internet, but have only found 2 instances of it being addressed, no one talks about this in review videos or blogs. This baffles me - how is (mostly) everyone ok with this?

This effectively makes it impossible to use the built-in effects of the amp, which is exactly what its main outstanding feature is. Why have a 100 presets when you can't switch mid-song? Are guitarists only supposed to use the Code family to select the main sound they want for a certain song, then keep using pedals for changes mid-song?

I'm extremely disappointed, since the built-in effects were the main reason I went for this amp - I wanted to use this as both an amp and a multi-effect board to some extent. Is there any fix for this? A firmware update maybe, or does the separately-sold Code pedal make a difference? Or could it be that this is a unique issue with my Code 100?

Seriously considering returning it at this point.

Thanks to everyone who can help me with this.

Erik


----------



## fitz

egyjooerik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies if this has been addressed before, but I need urgent help/info from anyone who's experienced what I have just discovered.
> 
> I have just bought the Marshall Code 100 which I was really excited about having read the description and watched the demo videos. The amp does sound amazing, but yesterday, on the first occasion that I actually tried the amp during band practice, I was shocked to discover that when I step on the provided footswitch to change presets (like activate one with distortion or heavy delay), mid-song, the flow of the sound broke, there was a moment of silence before it switched to the next preset. I've been trying to research this on the Internet, but have only found 2 instances of it being addressed, no one talks about this in review videos or blogs. This baffles me - how is (mostly) everyone ok with this?
> 
> This effectively makes it impossible to use the built-in effects of the amp, which is exactly what its main outstanding feature is. Why have a 100 presets when you can't switch mid-song? Are guitarists only supposed to use the Code family to select the main sound they want for a certain song, then keep using pedals for changes mid-song?
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed, since the built-in effects were the main reason I went for this amp - I wanted to use this as both an amp and a multi-effect board to some extent. Is there any fix for this? A firmware update maybe, or does the separately-sold Code pedal make a difference? Or could it be that this is a unique issue with my Code 100?
> 
> Seriously considering returning it at this point.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who can help me with this.
> 
> Erik


 to the forum.

I've had the 100H & 212 and still have the 25 modded into a mini stack.
I have always used the 4 button footswitch with my CODE amps.
The 4 button groups your first 30 preset into 10 banks of 3.
You can switch between 3 presets without changing banks.
They also allow you to turn effects on/off within a given preset.
I have no delay switching from preset to preset within a bank, or turning effects on/off.
Switching banks takes a few clicks, so there's a few seconds involved in that.

The stock 2 button just scrolls up and down through the presets.
I don't know if your switching latency is from the stock footswitch or an amp issue.
I'd recommend the 4 button just for the added functionality.

The current firmware update is version 1.46 (I think?)
Your amp should show the version you have on startup.


----------

